# Le fil des images animées sympas -V2-



## marctiger (18 Avril 2006)

Amis de la vitesse bonjour, voici une petite perle dans le genre, réalisée sans trucages aucuns cette vidéo est réellement impressionnante !

En 1976, après avoir terminé son dernier film, Claude Lelouch s'est trouvé avec une bobine où restait une dizaine de minutes non utilisées. Il a alors eu l'idée "géniale" d'organiser une espèce de course dans la capitale française. Sans demander d'autorisation à personne et avec l'aide de quelques-uns de ses collaborateurs, Lelouch décide de tourner le film par un beau matin du mois d'août, profitant ainsi d'une circulation plutôt légère.Partant de la Porte Dauphine jusqu'à Montmartre, le trajet choisi est un des plus beaux de la plus belles des villes :Av. Foch, Place de l'Etoile, Champs Elysées, Concorde, Louvre, Opéra, Pigalle, et Montmartre. La voiture est une Ferrari 275 GTB, du metteur en scène lui même. Le film fait presque 9 minutes, en pleine vitesse par les rues de Paris, et il est dit que, lorsqu'il a présenté le film au public, le metteur-en scène a été interrogé pour donner des informations sur qui aurait piloté la voiture. Il a répondu qu'il s'agissait d'un pilote de F-1, mais s'est refusé à révéler son nom. Plus tard, après des investigations, la police Parisienne est arrivée à deux noms: Jacques Laffihttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/eek.giftte et Jacky Ickx.

Pour voir *cette petite perle* n'oubliez pas d'augmenter le volume (du son, car celui de la vitesse :affraid: )

Bon amusement et...accrochez vos ceintures !


----------



## ficelle (18 Avril 2006)

deja bu


----------



## marctiger (18 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> deja bu


Ben... j'éspère que d'autre n'en auront pas encore eu l'occasion. 
Ceci dit, je suis d'accord avec les comments négatifs, cela m'a fait froid dans le dos.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2006)

Nan si c'était Laffite le film ferait 20 minutes, pas possible


----------



## rezba (18 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> deja bu



Dèja bu, oui. Mais depuis, je cherchais l'histoire de ce film.
Merci.


----------



## marctiger (18 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nan si c'était Laffite le film ferait 20 minutes, pas possible


Tu dis cela parce que je suis Belge (ou parce que Laffite est plus fou encore) ?


----------



## La mouette (18 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nan si c'était Laffite le film ferait 20 minutes, pas possible



Et avec Alesi ...? :rateau:


----------



## rezba (18 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Et avec Alesi ...? :rateau:



Bah... Autant, à 12 ans, il conduisait vite et bien, le jeannot.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Et avec Alesi ...? :rateau:


La traversée c'est Paris..... pas "Paris-plage"......


----------



## Amok (18 Avril 2006)

J'ai toujours regretté de ne pas avoir filmé les 100 mètres effectués entre l'appart' dans lequel DocEvil venait de se prendre la cuite de sa vie (©Bengilli) et son hôtel une nuit de septembre 2003.

Ou comment atteindre dans une rue parisienne une moyenne de 0, 000000000000001 Km/heure sans trucage, à pieds, avec pit-gerbe-stop entre chaque capot de voitures garées.


----------



## krystof (18 Avril 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours regretté de ne pas avoir filmé les 100 mètres effectués entre l'appart' dans lequel DocEvil venait de se prendre la cuite de sa vie (©Bengilli) et son hôtel une nuit de septembre 2003.
> 
> Ou comment atteindre dans une rue parisienne une moyenne de 0, 000000000000001 Km/heure sans trucage, à pieds, avec pit-gerbe-stop entre chaque capot de voitures garées.



Moi aussi je regrette de ne pas avoir vu ses images. Surtout après la description précise que tu nous en a faites l'autre soir.


----------



## rezba (18 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je crains qu'elle ne soit pas exacte...
> :rateau:
> 
> Le film fut tourné à partir d'une voiture ordinaire à vitesse normale _(on peut voir les autres véhicules se déplacer également comme des flèches !)_, la seule (!) incartade au code de la route étant le brûlage de feu, d'où le tournage tôt le matin, puis Lelouch monta la synchro du son en direct avec un moteur Ford, sur un banc (pas ceux où se bécotent les z'amoureux, hein !  ), un bourrin de GT40.
> ...



Bon, du coup, je suis allé faire un tour sur le site de Claude L., réalisateur de cinéma de son état.
Voilà donc ce qu'il dit de "c'était un rendez-vous", à la rubrique "films inédits", un passage déja paru dans le livre _Claude Lelouch, mode d'emploi_.

"
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_La                caméra est fixée à la calandre de la Mercedes.                Comment la voiture était-elle équipée ?

_ Nous avons accroché la caméra sur le pare-chocs de la voiture, une 6,9 litres Mercedes. A l'intérieur nous étions trois, attachés comme des mulets : moi-même au volant, mon chef machino, et mon chef opérateur pour éventuellement changer le diaphragme. Au dernier moment, il a fallu régler un diapo moyen. L'image devait être au ras du sol pour être encore plus spectaculaire. Nous sommes en plein mois d'août. Bien sûr, nous avions décidé de sacrifier le film et de tout arrêter au premier danger. Nous roulions vraiment vite.

[/FONT]
               [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_Quand                vous dites "Nous roulions vite" vous parlez de quelle                vitesse ?

_ La montée de l'avenue Foch, entre 150 et 180 km/h. Les Champs-Élysées à 130 à 150 avec une pointe à 160 km/h au niveau de Franklin Roosevelt. Puis jusqu'à la Concorde, comme c'était bien dégagé, j'ai dû monter à 200 km/h. J'ai pris la place de la Concorde à 150. Sur les quais, j'ai franchi les 200 km/h. J'ai pris les guichets presque normalement, c'est-à-dire à 80 ou 90 km/h. Comme Chouraqui ne m'appelait pas, je suis passé sous les guichets à fond, 100 km/h, car le passage est tout de même assez étroit. Je ne savais pas que le talkie de Chouraqui était en panne ! Je ne l'ai su que le tournage terminé. Puis j'ai remonté l'avenue de l'Opéra. Le carrefour était bloqué par un bus. Pour éviter de ralentir, j'ai dû passer de l'autre côté de la chaussée, des voitures venant en sens inverse. Place de I'Opéra, pas de problème ! J'ai ensuite pris la rue de la Chaussée-dAntin vers Clichy. Je suis tombé sur des camions-poubelles que je n'ai pu dépasser qu'en montant sur le trottoir. Je croyais ne plus avoir de problèmes. Mais en arrivant rue Lepic, j'ai été bloqué par un type qui livrait. J'ai pris de l'autre côté, vers le paumant Palace, en destruction à l'époque. J'ai remonté l'avenue Rocquencourt, ce qui me rallongeait énormément. Je ne savais pas s'il allait me rester suffisamment de pellicule. J'ai donc pris des rues en sens unique pour arriver à Montmartre dans les temps ..."
[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Avril 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...Ou comment atteindre dans une rue parisienne une moyenne de 0, 000000000000001 Km/heure sans trucage...



Si je me souviens (la lecture d'un fameux thread), le carburant utilisé n'était pas reconnu par la fédération Française...  :rateau:


----------



## Amok (18 Avril 2006)

Oui, et a sa décharge, si on peut dire, il était chaussé lisse !


----------



## Amok (18 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> je n'en démords pas : le bruit, c'est une Ford GT40 !!



Y'a longtemps que t'en a pas entendue une alors, biscotte c'était une 4L dont le pot avait été scié à la base.


----------



## rezba (18 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> GT40, je n'en démords pas : le bruit, c'est une Ford GT40 !!



Rien sur la post-synchro dans les archives officielles...  Et comme aillleus, on parle de deux ou trois modèles différents, de Porsche à Ferrari, difficile de se faire une idée.
Reste que le son n'avait pas l'air d'être pris au même endroit que les images...


----------



## Imaginus (18 Avril 2006)

Ca me rappelle certains paris un peu debile sur le periph en moto quand les radars fixes n'existaient pas...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (18 Avril 2006)

On voit que cette vidéo est truquée, car il y a un passage où l'on voit une voiture avec un clignotant et un camion avec un gyrophare, et ceux-ci vont beaucoup plus vite qu'à vitesse normale. 


:mouais:


----------



## marctiger (18 Avril 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> On voit que cette vidéo est truquée, car il y a un passage où l'on voit une voiture avec un clignotant et un camion avec un gyrophare, et ceux-ci vont beaucoup plus vite qu'à vitesse normale.
> :mouais:


J'en connais un qui vas avoir de mes nouvelles quand à la véracité de son affirmation.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours regretté de ne pas avoir filmé les 100 mètres effectués entre l'appart' dans lequel DocEvil venait de se prendre la cuite de sa vie (©Bengilli) et son hôtel une nuit de septembre 2003.
> 
> Ou comment atteindre dans une rue parisienne une moyenne de 0, 000000000000001 Km/heure sans trucage, à pieds, avec pit-gerbe-stop entre chaque capot de voitures garées.


C'était en août et, sans ton déambulateur dans mes pattes, je n'aurais pas eu à vomir dans la rue...
Délateur, impotent ET sénile. Ah, il a de la gueule le tiercé de la déchéance !


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Avril 2006)

j'avais déjà vu .. mais j'avoue etre toujours aussi perplexe devant le coté "exploit" :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (18 Avril 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Amis de la vitesse bonjour, voici une petite perle dans le genre, réalisée sans trucages aucuns cette vidéo est réellement impressionnante !
> 
> En 1976, après avoir terminé son dernier film, Claude Lelouch s'est trouvé avec une bobine où restait une dizaine de minutes non utilisées. Il a alors eu l'idée "géniale" d'organiser une espèce de course dans la capitale française. Sans demander d'autorisation à personne et avec l'aide de quelques-uns de ses collaborateurs, Lelouch décide de tourner le film par un beau matin du mois d'août, profitant ainsi d'une circulation plutôt légère.Partant de la Porte Dauphine jusqu'à Montmartre, le trajet choisi est un des plus beaux de la plus belles des villes :Av. Foch, Place de l'Etoile, Champs Elysées, Concorde, Louvre, Opéra, Pigalle, et Montmartre. La voiture est une Ferrari 275 GTB, du metteur en scène lui même. Le film fait presque 9 minutes, en pleine vitesse par les rues de Paris, et il est dit que, lorsqu'il a présenté le film au public, le metteur-en scène a été interrogé pour donner des informations sur qui aurait piloté la voiture. Il a répondu qu'il s'agissait d'un pilote de F-1, mais s'est refusé à révéler son nom. Plus tard, après des investigations, la police Parisienne est arrivée à deux noms: Jacques Laffihttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/eek.giftte et Jacky Ickx.
> 
> ...



Je me souviens d'avoir vu ce court-métrage au ciné, ce devait être associé avec un autre film du même, mais j'ai oublié lequel : je ne suis pas vraiment fan de Lelouch. En tous cas, c'est sûr que sur grand écran, ça avait de la gueule, à mon goût, ce serait bien le meilleur film de Lelouch  mais je suis méchant 




			
				 Amok et docevil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours regretté de ne pas avoir filmé les 100 mètres effectués entre l'appart' dans lequel DocEvil venait de se prendre la cuite de sa vie (©Bengilli) et son hôtel une nuit de septembre 2003.
> 
> Ou comment atteindre dans une rue parisienne une moyenne de 0, 000000000000001 Km/heure sans trucage, à pieds, avec pit-gerbe-stop entre chaque capot de voitures garées.
> C'était en août et, sans ton déambulateur dans mes pattes, je n'aurais pas eu à vomir dans la rue...
> Délateur, impotent ET sénile. Ah, il a de la gueule le tiercé de la déchéance !



À la décharge (si l'on peut dire ) de notre béarnais préféré qui avait apparemment mis là, lui aussi tel Lelouch, toute la sauce, je peux citer d'autres performances du même type réalisées bien longtemps avant l'apparition de MacGé. En plus, je n'en suis pas le héros (mes performances à moi ne sont pas encore déclassifiées secret défense ).

Un mien copain est parti une nuit du quatrième étage de la cité universitaire, à quatre pattes (enfin plus ou moins, disons un rien vautré) poussant négligemment du menton sa règle à calcul (on se demande où vont se jucher les obsessions des gens !). Malgré nos admonestations (brèves d'ailleurs, on n'était guère en mesure d'argumenter, nous non plus), il a attaqué courageusement la descente de l'escalier, début de 3 kms d'équipée sauvage dont on n'a jamais connu, ni nous, ni lui, les péripéties. En tous cas il était rentré chez lui le matin. Cette anecdote afin de notifier au doc la chance qu'il a eu d'avoir un témoin oculaire, ce qui manque si souvent à la médiatisation de tant d'exploits aussi grandioses qu'inconnus.

(Quant au copain en question, on subodore qu'il n'a pas fait comme un autre de la même tribu qui, rentrant de boîte à pied, faisait consciencieusement un détour quand il se retrouvait devant un sens interdit : le respect de la loi serait-il ce qui reste quand on a tout oublié ?  Évidemment, celui-ci était étudiant en droit )


----------



## Amok (19 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'était en août et, sans ton déambulateur dans mes pattes, je n'aurais pas eu à vomir dans la rue...
> Délateur, impotent ET sénile. Ah, il a de la gueule le tiercé de la déchéance !



Tu peux toujours siffler, beau merle. N'empèche que c'est quand même le sénile qui t'a guidé sur le chemin de l'hôtel, ponctué de "Heugh, heugh" affreux, qui a supporté ton regard blanc et jaune strié de rouge, qui a apercu ton p'tit foie de hamster secoué de spasmes lorsque tu baillais et qui t'a le lendemain à Orly vu, de ses yeux *vu,* envoyer en soute un paquet de gateaux !

Je n'ose imaginer la salle de ciné si, ce jour là, nous étions allé voir 20 minutes de course folle dans Paris a 150 Km/h !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

c'est pas hors charte les fils gore?


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Août 2006)

*Le lien pour la version pr&#233;cedente du fil. *

Pour ce nouveau fil, le retour du SuperMoine! 

Et le dernier post de l'ancien fil que l'on doit &#224; gwen. Impressionnant! :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce nouveau fil, le retour du SuperMoine!



Excellent !


----------



## Craquounette (11 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce nouveau fil, le retour du SuperMoine!



Ca place la barre haut!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2006)

D'autres moines  
Pour info, c'était vraiment de la gnole dans la bouteille et José Garcia ne le savait pas, d'où sa réaction on ne peut plus naturelle. 

Les sosies


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> D'autres moines
> Pour info, c'était vraiment de la gnole dans la bouteille et José Garcia ne le savait pas, d'où sa réaction on ne peut plus naturelle.
> 
> Les sosies



La grande époque de Canal! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> La grande époque de Canal! :love:



Oui.


----------



## Dila (11 Août 2006)

Bonjour a tous,

Dans la s&#233;rie "vu &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;" voici un jeu sur une tele japonaise assez "sp&#233;cial" 

http://www.supadump.com/videos/039-cdc.php

Attention, la video est un peu longue (10 - 15 min)

@+....

Dila

Edit: D&#233;sol&#233;, je me suis tromp&#233; de lien voici le bon:

http://www.supadump.com/videos/035-delire-japon.php


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Août 2006)

Je crois que c'est pas le bon lien.


----------



## Dila (11 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est pas le bon lien.



:rose::rose::rose: Désolé..

Voici le bon lien: http://www.supadump.com/videos/035-delire-japon.php

Cordialement,

Dila


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2006)

Barbatruc !


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Août 2006)

Dila a dit:
			
		

> Voici le bon lien: http://www.supadump.com/videos/035-delire-japon.php
> 
> Cordialement,
> 
> Dila



 Plein de connerie ces japonais. 





			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Barbatruc !


 
C'est pas massimo garcia en pleine baignade ?


----------



## maxime.g (11 Août 2006)

Ce nouveau fil d&#233;marre fort.

et hop un petit cadeau bien utile


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas massimo garcia en pleine baignade ?



Difficile à dire


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Août 2006)

maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> Ce nouveau fil démarre fort.
> 
> et hop un petit cadeau bien utile



Pas trop mon style... 



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Difficile à dire



 Cest vrai quavec sa combi moulante on ne voit pas grand-chose.


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> D'autres moines
> Pour info, c'était vraiment de la gnole dans la bouteille et José Garcia ne le savait pas, d'où sa réaction on ne peut plus naturelle.
> 
> Les sosies


Nulle part ailleurs.  :love: 



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Barbatruc !


Un homme à l'eau, un homme à l'eau!!!    :affraid:



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Difficile à dire


Tant pis...


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Août 2006)

And the winner is...


----------



## Craquounette (11 Août 2006)

Un simulateur pas comme les autres...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> And the winner is...


  



Le cours de maths


----------



## PommeQ (11 Août 2006)

Qui aurait dit qu'une v2 verrait le jour


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2006)

Bravo JCVD :love: Einstein aurait dû faire du nunchaku


----------



## Dila (11 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le cours de maths



Aaaahhh! Jean-Claude!!!

J'ai beau les connaitre par coeur ces videos, je m'en lasse jamais!!!

Merci iDuck!! 

Cordialement,

Dila


----------



## MacMadam (11 Août 2006)

David Copperfield n'a pas qu'à se rhabiller...


----------



## Dila (11 Août 2006)

Bonsoir,

En exclusivité mondiale: Shakira à Groland...

Cordialement,

Adil SASSA


----------



## Dila (11 Août 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> David Copperfield n'a pas qu'à se rhabiller...



Bonsoir MacMadam,

Ton lien ne fonctionne pas.

Cordialement,

Dila


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2006)

Dila a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> En exclusivit&#233; mondiale: Shakira &#224; Groland...
> 
> ...



 :love:     

Et puisque vous aimez les cours de notre ami JCVD, apr&#232;s le cours de math, je vous propose le cours de physique, bien d&#233;jant&#233; aussi (sacr&#233; Jean-Claude !).         

Au menu du jour &#233;galement, son alter ego en jupon  


PS : pour les amateurs du Groland (et on est quelques uns sur ce forum ), je signale que j'ai mis sur mon site une liste de vid&#233;os du Groland, certaines ayant &#233;t&#233; d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; mises sur l'ancien fil, d'autres, &#224; ma connaissance, pas.


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Août 2006)

Dila a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> En exclusivité mondiale: Shakira à Groland...
> 
> ...


 La vache, elle a morflé ! :mouais:





			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> Et puisque vous aimez les cours de notre ami JCVD, après le cours de math, je vous propose le cours de physique, bien déjanté aussi (sacré Jean-Claude !).
> 
> Au menu du jour également, son alter ego en jupon





Elle est pas mal, mais JCVD reste The One. 





> A l'intérieur de soi-même, DEEP INSIDE, vraiment à l'intérieur, quelque chose de invincible qui s'appelle LE SPIRIT, l'esprit. On a été bâti comme ça, on a été fait avec LE SPIRIT. Ca, c'est la ligne droite du corps, nous on pense horizontal, 1h, 2h, 3h, 4 h, on est INSECURE, les gens ont peur du temps. Quel âge tu as, 40 ans ? Alors quand je dis que j'vais mourir à 45 ans, ouai, j'me fous de la gueule des gens, moi ! Ils n'ont pas compris, parce que le temps, les secondes entre toi et moi sont des secondes mais pour l'oxygène qui est une matière moins compressée que ton corps humain ; 1 sconde, c'est 100 secondes et la pierre et la brique et chais pas quoi, elle est faite de compression énorme. Il faut la Black & Decker. Mais tu enlèves cette pression et tu deviens vertical comme l'esprit. Tout tombe, qu'est-ce qui reste en vie ? Les molécules faites d'électricité parce que ça bouge. Alors il y'a les molécules qui est faite de flèches (on a dit que je parlais du film, je m'exuse !) et alors l'électricité qui est faite au plus fin de sa couche de FEELING qui s'appelle LOVE et mon FEELING est : je sais que tu m'écoutes avec attention. Mais c'est dur d'entendre des choses comme ça quand il parle de la pomme et du serpent et de ADAM and EVE mais ça c'est des questions beaucoup plus pausibles. Le BIG-BANG THEORY D'EINSTEIN, I MEAN, tu mets une mollécule que tu crées, qu'il n'a pas lui, hein, il a pas la molécule, mais nous on l'a, on veut la garder, tu vois et lui il a cette énergie qui a fait le BIG BANG et l'univers a grandi et c'est ça le monde, c'est pas compliqué la vie !
> *JC VanDamme*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas mal, mais JCVD reste The One.



C'est sûr.  Mais une de ses meilleures "pensées" (Eve Angeli), c'est "J'ai une amie qui est morte à 18 ans. mais ce n'est pas de son plein gré". Du caviar !


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr.  Mais une de ses meilleures "pensées" (Eve Angeli), c'est "J'ai une amie qui est morte à 18 ans. mais ce n'est pas de son plein gré". Du caviar !



richard virenque Powered?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> richard virenque Powered?



Johnny Hallyday Powered ?  



> Tu te rends compte, si on n'avait pas perdu une heure et quart, on serait l&#224; depuis une heure et quart.



PS : il n'aurait pas suivi les cours de maths de Jean-Claude, lui, par hasard ?   

edit : en images, c'est mieux.


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Août 2006)

L&#224;, y a une id&#233;e &#224; creuser&#8230;  




Albert Einstein avait raison, le temps est relatif!  (Sutout pour certains artistes... )

*Edit:* Oui, en images c'est beaucoup mieux!


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Août 2006)

Un peu d'Actors Studio des années 80' avec *Cynthia Rothrock *en guest. 




P.S: Un peu violent, mais tellement ridicule.


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Août 2006)

Allons faut pas &#234;tre m&#233;disant comme &#231;a, l'un d'eux a s&#251;rement obtenus l'Oscar du meilleur acteur pour cette prestation.


----------



## Dila (12 Août 2006)

Bonsoir,

Histoire de changer de sujet et de revenir un peu à l'informatique, voici de l'horrible scince-fiction...

Enjoy!!

Dila


----------



## maxime.g (13 Août 2006)

Superbe


----------



## MacMadam (13 Août 2006)

Dila a dit:
			
		

> Ton lien ne fonctionne pas.



Merci. Et hop, *revoilà*...


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Août 2006)

Un chili très épicé.   

Une pêche miraculeuse?


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Août 2006)

Dila a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,Histoire de changer de sujet et de revenir un peu à l'informatique, voici de l'horrible scince-fiction...Enjoy!! Dila


 Compatible avec Windows? 


			
				maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> Superbe


 Effectivement! :love:


			
				MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Merci. Et hop, *revoilà*...


 Toujours pas. 


			
				Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Un chili très épicé.    Une pêche miraculeuse?


----------



## MacMadam (13 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas.


Gbrmbl... impossible de retrouver cette f* vid&#233;o. Eh bien, tant pis...  :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Août 2006)

maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> Superbe



Effectivement.  



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

>


Idem. 


Valérie Lemercier à la télé :love: :
L'école du fan
La maison de la tentation


----------



## Dila (13 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement.
> 
> 
> Idem.
> ...


 
Magnifique...  :love: 

Dans la série, je suis un adolesent con friqué qui a passé trop de temps devant Jackass: MicroWave my iPod

Cordialement,

Dila

P.S.: j'ai aussi la version pour eMac mais j'ai pas eu le coeur de vous la montrer....


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> ()
> 
> Valérie Lemercier à la télé :love: :
> L'école du fan
> La maison de la tentation



  :love:  



			
				Dila a dit:
			
		

> ()
> 
> Dans la série, je suis un adolesent con friqué qui a passé trop de temps devant Jackass: MicroWave my iPod
> 
> ...



Avec ou sans le cerveau?  :mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (13 Août 2006)

Fiat a lanc&#233; un concours vid&#233;o pour la nouvelle 500...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Août 2006)

Dila a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique...  :love:
> 
> *Dans la série, je suis un adolesent con friqué qui a passé trop de temps devant Jackass*: MicroWave my iPod


Effectivement.  :mouais:  
Èt puis ils ne savent vraiment pas apprécier les produits de qualité.   



			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Fiat a lancé un concours vidéo pour la nouvelle 500...


     
J'adore en particulier "supercar". :love:


----------



## La mouette (14 Août 2006)

Souvenir...G4 Cube


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Fiat a lancé un concours vidéo pour la nouvelle 500...



_desiderio_ façon chaplin.  :love: 



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Souvenir...G4 Cube



Il s'est planté...mais, quand mêmeil est vraiment magnifique.  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Souvenir...G4 Cube


Qu'est-ce qu'il &#233;tait chouette quand m&#234;me :love:

Un tour de magie au poil


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> ()
> Un tour de magie au poil



Il n'est pas rasoir, c'est sûr.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2006)

MÄNWASH


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Août 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> MÄNWASH



J'en ai pas près de chez moi...


----------



## La mouette (14 Août 2006)

Google Maps et Lelouch


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Google Maps et Lelouch


 Impressionnant et sûrement très, très dangereux.  
Impensable de faire la même chose aujourdhui. (Plutôt une bonne nouvelle pour les pigeons  )


----------



## La mouette (14 Août 2006)

Tire à l'Pod

:mouais: je sais pas mais j'ai de la peine ...:mouais:

Utiliser son Powerbook ( MacBook Pro) comme un livre


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tire à l'Pod:mouais: je sais pas mais j'ai de la peine ...:mouais:


La connerie comme dhabitude 
  Un sort similaire attend la Xbox360 le jour de sa sortie aux USA alors que loffre est inférieure à la demande et que les prix allaient senvoler sur ebay



> Utiliser son Powerbook ( MacBook Pro) comme un livre


 Lire un livre sur un écranBah, sans moi.


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai pas près de chez moi...


Idem...  



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Google Maps et Lelouch


Chauffard.     



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tire à l'Pod
> 
> :mouais: je sais pas mais j'ai de la peine ...:mouais:


Ils n'ont pas la lumière à tous les étages visiblement...  :mouais:



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Utiliser son Powerbook ( MacBook Pro) comme un livre


C'est pas bête.


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Août 2006)

May the force be with you!


----------



## Craquounette (15 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> May the force be with you!



humm hummm Ca existe en version... masculine ?


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> May the force be with you!



Ca laisse rêveur.


----------



## La mouette (15 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> May the force be with you!



C'est beau la technologie :love:


----------



## La mouette (16 Août 2006)

Encore une invention qui va révolutionner le monde


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> MÄNWASH


Un truc pour le Prince Charles, qui emploie quelqu'un pour mettre son dentifirce sur sa brosse à dents.  



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Google Maps et Lelouch


Attention, vous êtes suivis.      



			
				Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Ils n'ont pas la lumière à tous les étages visiblement...  :mouais:


C'est sûr.



			
				Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Ca laisse rêveur.


Idem. 



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Encore une invention qui va révolutionner le monde


Je cours en acheter un.


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Encore une invention qui va révolutionner le monde


 Ta vraiment pas lair con sur ce truc :mouais:
Mais bon, ils font du sport cest déjà ça.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2006)

iPod Killer 

Font ch** les vieux !


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> iPod Killer
> Font ch** les vieux !



Bah, les jeunes sont pas mieux...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Bah, les jeunes sont pas mieux...



C'est vrai.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

Jump in my car


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Jump in my car



Il a vraiment la rock'n roll attitude.


----------



## La mouette (16 Août 2006)

Trucs et astuces


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Il a vraiment la rock'n roll attitude.


  Il a surtout pas peur du ridicule :mouais:  Faudrait que je trouve ceux de Steven Segall Ca ne doit pas être gratinées...



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Trucs et astuces


 Et cest même pas idiot comme truc !


----------



## Eul Mulot (16 Août 2006)

Terrible ce David, qu'il est beau et fort !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2006)

.


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Août 2006)

Et on dit que la taille n'a pas d'importance&#8230;


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Encore une invention qui va révolutionner le monde


Premier prix au concours Lépine?  

Etredeux.  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Août 2006)

Cest un peu de poésie dans ce monde de brutes ce truc là.


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Août 2006)

Allez, une autre.  :love:


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Allez, une autre.  :love:


Génial  . Quoiqu'il faille une certaine culture cinématographique pour apprécier tous les clins d'oeil de l'auteur...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Trucs et astuces


 :love:    

Dans le genre d&#233;brouillard, il y a aussi nos amies Paris et Nicole.   
_La diffusion de la saison 3 de "The simple life", dont est extrait cette vid&#233;o, a commenc&#233; sur Canal +. Et bonne nouvelle : elles font toujours autant de conneries._ :love:




			
				Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Etredeux.  :love:





			
				Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Allez, une autre.  :love:


Superbe.


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre débrouillard, il y a aussi nos amies Paris et Nicole.
> _La diffusion de la saison 3 de "The simple life", dont est extrait cette vidéo, a commencé sur Canal +. Et bonne nouvelle : elles font toujours autant de conneries._ :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Août 2006)

J'adore les chats! :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les chats! :love:



Ils parlent dans leurs moustaches.


----------



## maxime.g (17 Août 2006)

Je change totalement de discussion et me permets de poster un lien vers un site web et pas vers une vidéo . Je ne voulais pas créer un post pour ça et puis ça tiens dans la catégorie humour et sympa... 

Surtout ne visitez pas ce lien si vous n'avez pas qq heures devant vous . Je précise qu'il ne s'agit en aucun cas de pub puisque je n'ai rien à voir avec les créateurs

Il s'agit d'un site compilant les plus mauvais skyblog Français.( Pour ceux qui ne savent pas ce qu'est un skyblog, il sagit de la plateforme de blog édité par la radio Skyrock leader  sur la tranche d'age 12-24 ans)

Au programme :
Les Blogs "SMS Powered"
Les Blogs "J'Raconte Ma Vie Inutile"
Les Blogs de Boulets
Les Blogs de Fanatiques
Les Blogs de Caillera
Les Blogs de Tru3 R3b3lz
Les Blogs de 1337 H4ck3r
Les Blogs de "Gothik Satanik"
Les Blogs Inclassables 
Au passage visitez ce blog dont je qualifierais l'auteur de Grosse merde (en restant polis) vous me comprendrais aprés.

VOila post long, surement ennuyeux mais je voulais partager ça avec vous. :love:
http://www.skybeurk.net/blog.php?idblog=435


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Août 2006)

maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> Je change totalement de discussion et me permets de poster un lien vers un site web et pas vers une vid&#233;o . Je ne voulais pas cr&#233;er un post pour &#231;a et puis &#231;a tiens dans la cat&#233;gorie humour et sympa...


  La suite &#224; la page pr&#233;c&#233;dente 
--------------------------------------------------

Skyblog, c'est le mal. 


Maxime le Porestier chante Crassens


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> ()
> 
> Maxime le Porestier chante Crassens



Mieux que l'original?


----------



## La mouette (17 Août 2006)

"CAN" mon père l'homme le plus fort du monde


----------



## katelijn (17 Août 2006)

Pour le fils oui, pour le père ...  étaler sa misére devant le public me parait indécent ... mais enfin si ça rend heureux le papa! ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Maxime le Porestier chante Crassens



Florent Panino, un artiste engagé  



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> "CAN" mon père l'homme le plus fort du monde


Beau à pleurer.


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> "CAN" mon père l'homme le plus fort du monde


Rien à ajouter. 



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Florent Panino, un artiste engagé



 Sponsorisé par vaseline ?


----------



## Craquounette (18 Août 2006)

Envie d'une petite ballade en VTT?


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Envie d'une petite ballade en VTT?



 Cest pas Lance Armstrong qui fuyait le contrôle anti-dopage dans la seconde vidéo ? 



Sinon, un peu gore le cours métrage.


----------



## Craquounette (18 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, un peu gore le cours métrage.



J'adore :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> "CAN" mon père l'homme le plus fort du monde



 



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Florent Panino, un artiste engagé
> 
> ()



Entreprenant même.   



			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Envie d'une petite ballade en VTT?



Plus maintenant.  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Envie d'une petite ballade en VTT?




Le premier est digne de Happy Tree Friend. Dans le second, je ne vous dis la dose de produits dopants que le cycliste a dû s'injecter. 



EDIT : Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Craquounette.




Les nouveaux Bee Gees :love: 
Le nucléaire expliqué aux enfants


----------



## pascalformac (19 Août 2006)

Pub pour école de pilotage brésilienne
Quelques exemples d'atterissages par vents lateraux forts
Assez impressionant vu que le coucou est... un boeing  
atterissages par vents latéraux


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Les nouveaux Bee Gees :love:
> Le nucl&#233;aire expliqu&#233; aux enfants


  Casimir a un cerveau ! Incroyable ! 
Bon, il dit quand m&#234;me des conneries, mais bon...  




			
				pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Pub pour &#233;cole de pilotage br&#233;silienne
> Quelques exemples d'atterissages par vents lateraux forts
> Assez impressionant vu que le coucou est... un boeing
> atterissages par vents lat&#233;raux


Quel beau m&#233;tier! :love:


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Août 2006)

Coco:1 - Air Force:0


----------



## Craquounette (19 Août 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Coco:1 - Air Force:0



blurp... Ca m'a donné le "mal de mer" ce truc :mouais: 



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Casimir et le nucléair



Je commence à comprendre pourquoi des fois je ne comprends pas les français... Vous êtes tous irradiés en fait


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Août 2006)

Toujours côté aéronautique, le mur du son crevé de façon assez spectaculaire.


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

F-14 Tomcat ... :love: 

:afraid: les oreilles des spectateurs !!!


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Août 2006)

Sauver Willy?  

Petit à petit.  :love:


----------



## La mouette (19 Août 2006)

T'énerve pas


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Août 2006)

Il a un côté Bruce "Hulk" Banner je trouve.


----------



## La mouette (20 Août 2006)

A vous les studios


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2006)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> A vous les studios


SP2 Powered. 



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


 Dis-moi, grosse fatigue non?


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Août 2006)

La legende de la Pierre qui tourne.  :love:  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> La legende de la Pierre qui tourne.  :love:  :love:



Encore une très belle animation!


----------



## Craquounette (20 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Petit à petit.  :love:
> 
> La légende de la pierre qui tourne



Superbe :love: 

Merci Mobyduck !!


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Août 2006)

Sigg Jones, une animation qui a du punch.   

Making of.  :love:


----------



## La mouette (20 Août 2006)

La toute première fois ...


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Sigg Jones, une animation qui a du punch.


 Let's rock!! 


> Making of.  :love:


  



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La toute première fois ...


Et la mort.


----------



## La mouette (20 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Et la mort.



Rien n'est éternel


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2006)

----> x


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ----> x



 Tiens, ça me donne envie de jeter un il à « The Office ». Cest quen plus, il chante bien Ricky Gervais


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2006)

Houla mais ne te g&#232;ne pas la s&#233;rie est mythique, il joue tellement bien que parfois je me suis cach&#233; de honte &#224; sa place


----------



## pascalformac (20 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Sigg Jones, une animation qui a du punch.
> :


Meme &#233;cole

je ne crois pas que cette autre anim  de supinfocom fut donn&#233;e
Chaplin rencontre Spielberg


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Août 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Meme école
> 
> je ne crois pas que cette autre anim  de supinfocom fut donnée
> Chaplin rencontre Spielberg



Mais si, mais si.  

Elle est tellement belle, qu'elle mérite bien une seconde tournée.  :love:


----------



## pascalformac (20 Août 2006)

oops d&#233;sol&#233;
C'est un des soucis des recherches avec des liens &#224; surnom


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Août 2006)

Bah, tiens, je l'avais loupé celle-là!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:

















PS : Bravo à tous pour les vidéos.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Août 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHmdvcJmenM

suivi de 

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/78cabbf1-d2f0-47d7-827d-16fc26561c90.htm


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHmdvcJmenM
> 
> suivi de
> 
> http://videos.streetfire.net/video/78cabbf1-d2f0-47d7-827d-16fc26561c90.htm



Et le pilote est encore en vie après ça !


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHmdvcJmenM
> 
> suivi de
> 
> http://videos.streetfire.net/video/78cabbf1-d2f0-47d7-827d-16fc26561c90.htm


On aura remarqu&#233; la musique (violons) &#224; la fin de la premi&#232;re s&#233;quence, qui donne une touche tr&#232;s dramatique...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Août 2006)

Net que sans son &#231;a change pas mal...


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Net que sans son &#231;a change pas mal...


Quel cr&#233;tin !!!!   On n'a pas id&#233;e de descendre en marche quand on conduit !


----------



## supermoquette (21 Août 2006)

Dire que je me sentais mou ce matin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Août 2006)

Parfois, avec la musique, ça le fait bien


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Août 2006)

À voir : à 7 minutes 42" du début de ça.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Août 2006)

Mode bonne humeur


----------



## Nobody (21 Août 2006)

Mais que leur fait-on?


----------



## supermoquette (21 Août 2006)

Mythique celle &#224; quat' pattes


----------



## Craquounette (21 Août 2006)

Bon les mecs... Un petit cadeau pour vous...  

Qu'est-ce qu'on dit ?


----------



## Craquounette (21 Août 2006)

La derni&#232;re pub Citro&#235;n


----------



## maxime.g (21 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Bon les mecs... Un petit cadeau pour vous...
> 
> Qu'est-ce qu'on dit ?


Merci !!!!! Un peu os&#233; tout de m&#234;me comme &#231;a d'ailleur


A prendre au second degr&#233; bien sur ;-)


----------



## supermoquette (21 Août 2006)

De la graine de mod&#233;rateur ce maxime


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mode bonne humeur


 Et bahCest comment direVraiment à voir. 
Dailleurs, jespère quune chaîne française, si ce nest déjà fait, le diffusera un jour. 
Et pour rester dans le même sujet, nhésitez pas à voir le superbe Requiem for a dream.


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> La derni&#232;re Citro&#235;n


Ah bah, maintenant elle va marcher beaucoup moins bien, forc&#233;ment !


----------



## Luba (21 Août 2006)

Quand Tom Cruise dirigeait Apple.. 

Keynote de 1983...  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSiQ...006/08/la-nouvelle-pub-dapple-en-quelque.html

Luba


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Août 2006)

Y a pas &#224; dire, il est plus beau aujourd'hui Steeve.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2006)

Bienvenue chez Disfour


----------



## Foguenne (22 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Bon les mecs... Un petit cadeau pour vous...
> 
> Qu'est-ce qu'on dit ?



Merci.  :love: :love: :love: 

Elle est sympa cette magicienne et puis simple avec ça.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue chez Disfour



Et qui est à la caisse ? Pluto ou Donald ?


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Bon les mecs... Un petit cadeau pour vous...
> 
> Qu'est-ce qu'on dit ?


Merci.    :love:   



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Merci.  :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Elle est sympa cette magicienne et puis simple avec ça.


Sans oublier son très jolie déhanchée.    



			
				gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue chez Disfour


Il décoiffe le nouveau Space Mountain.  :afraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

Le combat


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le combat


Déjà bu.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu.



Crotte ! :rose: 

Et ça, c'est déjà bû aussi ?


----------



## La mouette (22 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Crotte ! :rose:
> 
> Et ça, c'est déjà bû aussi ?



Non ça donne soif


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Non &#231;a donne soif



Oui mais pas vraiment envie de s'adonner aux plaisirs solitaires.


----------



## La mouette (22 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais pas vraiment envie de s'adonner aux plaisirs solitaires.




Si ce c*n de génie boit de la bière ...

On peut tout me prendre ...MAIS PAS MES BIERES !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Si ce c*n de génie boit de la bière ...
> 
> On peut tout me prendre ...MAIS PAS MES BIERES !!!



Moi, les bières, je lui laisse. Par contre, ch** bleu : non merci !


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Août 2006)

Si tu te dispute avec une femme, assure toi quelle ne soit pas adepte des techniques de boxe Thaï..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Si tu te dispute avec une femme, assure toi quelle ne soit pas adepte des techniques de boxe Thaï..


 
C'est sûr : mieux vaut vérifier avant.


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr : mieux vaut vérifier avant.


Ou alors il faut porter un cache-nez en acier...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

Je ne reconnais plus personne en Harley-Davidson


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Je ne reconnais plus personne en Harley-Davidson


On dirait un gamin ce W! 

Charmante...


----------



## Craquounette (22 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Charmante...



Personnellement je dis... charmant :love:  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Charmante...



Oui. Tant qu'elle ne montre pas ses dents. Tabernacle ! :afraid:


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Tant qu'elle ne montre pas ses dents. Tabernacle ! :afraid:


Rohh, le vilain spoiler.


----------



## tweek (22 Août 2006)

sexy gurl


----------



## La mouette (22 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Oui. Tant qu'elle ne montre pas ses dents. Tabernacle ! :afraid:




Suffit de lui bousiller les dents


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Suffit de lui bousiller les dents



Méchant !  

Mais c'est une idée.


----------



## La mouette (22 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Méchant !
> 
> Mais c'est une idée.



Et puis c'est toujours mieux sans les dents


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Août 2006)

Karate baby :bebe:
Faut pas l'embêter, sinon...


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Karate baby :bebe:
> Faut pas l'embêter, sinon...


[FONT=&quot]Sinon...Il remplit sa couche? [/FONT]


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=515642196227308929


jme sens vieux chais pas pourquoi


----------



## rezba (23 Août 2006)

Ils sont en forme, ces jeunes, faut dire... J'suis fatigu&#233; rien que de les avoir vu.


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Août 2006)

Ca doit être efficace pour les cambriolages Et il risque de ne pas être très facile à choper en plus.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> [FONT=&quot]Sinon...Il remplit sa couche? [/FONT]



Ben, ça n'a pas l'air d'être son style. Son style serait plutôt pétage de gueule en un rien de temps.   




			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=515642196227308929
> 
> 
> jme sens vieux chais pas pourquoi


Moi, j'ai l'impression d'être centenaire.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (23 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=515642196227308929
> 
> 
> jme sens vieux chais pas pourquoi


Ouch, Edlinger et Legrand passent pour des parapl&#233;giques &#224; cot&#233;.


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Août 2006)

Game Over (d'apr&#232;s un r&#233;cent post de _dcz__)


----------



## Patamach (23 Août 2006)

Une petite chanson pour d&#233;tendre l'atmosph&#232;re.
PS: &#224; voir d'urgence le film dont est extrait cette chanson de notre Claudine nationale


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Août 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Game Over (d'apr&#232;s un r&#233;cent post de _dcz__)


Faut pas jouer avec la nourriture. 



			
				Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Une petite chanson pour d&#233;tendre l'atmosph&#232;re.
> PS: &#224; voir d'urgence le film dont est extrait cette chanson de notre Claudine nationale



 Fim culte &#224; ce qui para&#238;t, mais jamais vu pour ma part. :mouais:  Quel manque de culture quand m&#234;me... Allez, je m'auto ban pour 10 minutes!


----------



## La mouette (23 Août 2006)

L'alcool c'est mal


----------



## tweek (23 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> L'alcool c'est mal




Pas solides les murs...  ce mec a un crâne en béton


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas jouer avec la nourriture.



Là, c'est pas grave : c'est virtuel.   




			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> L'alcool c'est mal


Quoique


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> L'alcool c'est mal


Il a fait son trou visiblement.    

Edit: Petite chanson.  :love:


----------



## philire (23 Août 2006)

Petite danse.


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Août 2006)

Véloce Buster Keaton.  :love:

Par contre, la chanson je suis pas certain qu'elle soit d'époque.    

Petit coup de pompe?


----------



## elKBron (23 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=515642196227308929
> 
> 
> jme sens vieux chais pas pourquoi


pareil... je me sens vieux... mais vieux c*n aigri, du style : "mais que fait la police ? il faut arrêter tous ces voyous et voter pour $ark*zy"


----------



## Nobody (23 Août 2006)

Rastavision: la télé comme avec un tarpé.

:rateau:


----------



## Nobody (23 Août 2006)

Rastavision: la télé comme avec un tarpé.

:rateau:


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Août 2006)

Tiens, toi aussi tu fais des doublons ?  

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a des embouteillages, ce soir, sur les forums.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Petite danse.



Il aurait fait un malheur là.


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Août 2006)

C'était juste!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2006)

C'est p&#233;nible.


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est p&#233;nible.


Ah ! Je me souviens qu'on y avait jou&#233; au mois d'avril sur l'un des forums.

La r&#233;ponse est l&#224; : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3782792&postcount=12


----------



## La mouette (24 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pénible.



Génial


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> C'était juste!


Vraiment très juste.  



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pénible.


C'est rien de le dire...  



			
				PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Je me souviens qu'on y avait joué au mois d'avril sur l'un des forums.
> 
> La réponse est là : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3782792&postcount=12


Merci.  :love:


----------



## maxime.g (25 Août 2006)

Super mammie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2006)

maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> Super mammie


   :love: :love: :love: :love: 

On ne se m&#233;fie jamais assez des vieux. 


Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; maxime.g. VBull


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Août 2006)

maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> Super mammie


_"Make my day"_

C'est mammie Callahan, la maman de Harry ! (l'inspecteur, hein, pas l'apprenti-sorcier)


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> :Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; maxime.g. VBull


'A-y-est - j'y ai fil&#233; un coup d'boule :casse:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> 'A-y-est - j'y ai filé un coup d'boule :casse:



Thanks.


----------



## elKBron (25 Août 2006)

maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> Super mammie


oui, éliminons les problèmes à la source, butons les jeunes ...


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Août 2006)

Why Women Shouldnt Be Cops....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Why Women Shouldnt Be Cops....



Carton rouge (pour la polici&#232;re) !


----------



## maxime.g (25 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; maxime.g. VBull



J'essaye dans distribuer mais la recettes magiques des point disco m'en accorde plus &#224; distribuer...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2006)

maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> J'essaye dans distribuer mais la recettes magiques des point disco m'en accorde plus à distribuer...



Ah. Toi aussi.


----------



## tweek (25 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Why Women Shouldnt Be Cops....



La balle est pas passée loin de sa tete... d'un peu plus et elle lui aurait fait un 3eme oeil façon picasso.


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Août 2006)

maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> J'essaye dans distribuer mais la recettes magiques des point disco m'en accorde plus &#224; distribuer...


C'est bon, chez moi &#231;a marche. J'y en ai mis un coup ( :casse: !)



Au fait, le probl&#232;me, c'est qu'elle ne sait pas viser, la nana ! Elle raterait un &#233;l&#233;phant &#224; un m&#232;tre dans un couloir !


----------



## philire (25 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> On ne se m&#233;fie jamais assez des vieux.


Y en a des


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Août 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Y en a des



T'imagines même pas à quel point...


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Août 2006)

maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> Super mammie


Elle a plus d'un tour dans son sac.    



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Why Women Shouldnt Be Cops....


Comme quoi la vie ne tient qu'à un fil...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> T'imagines m&#234;me pas &#224; quel point...


D&#233;j&#224; b&#251; mais une petite rediffusion, &#231;a ne peut pas faire de mal.  



Vivaldi "destroy" :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> ()
> 
> Vivaldi "destroy" :love:



Je préfère l'original.


----------



## Craquounette (26 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Vivaldi "destroy" :love:



Destroy convient assez bien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Destroy convient assez bien



Remarque : les versions "destroy", c'est son truc. Dans le derneir concert qu'il a donné à Pékin en 2005, il y avait une version rock électro et en chinois de "La foule" d'Edith Piaf qui déchire sa race vegra aussi. Mais je n'ai pas retrouvé la vidéo sur le Net. Dommage.


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Août 2006)

Bingo Bongo!


----------



## maxime.g (26 Août 2006)

Vraiment dou&#233; je pr&#233;cise que l'image est faite sous toshop... et en bonus des Am&#233;ricains qui s'&#233;clate


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Bingo Bongo!


 Complètement barré ce truc ! 




			
				maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment doué je précise que l'image est faite sous toshop...


  Merci pour le nouveau wallpaper. 




> et en bonus des Américains qui s'éclate


  Cest un coup à déclencher un incendie :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Août 2006)

maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> (...) et en bonus des Am&#233;ricains qui s'&#233;clate


Comme chantait notre Johnny national: 

Alluuumer le feu
Alluuumer le feu 
Et faire danser les diiaables et les diieeux
Alluuumer le feu
Alluuumer le feu
Et voir grandir la flaamme dans vos yeeuux
Alluuumer le feu

:rateau:

Enfin&#8230;c'est pas tr&#232;s s&#233;rieux tout &#231;a...m&#234;me pas un seau d'eau &#224; proximit&#233; au cas o&#249;...  :mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Août 2006)

Problème de flatulences ? Voilà la solution !


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Problème de flatulences ? Voilà la solution !


Elle est bien trouvée, celle-là  !


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Août 2006)

Nouveau système anti-corrosion sur les voitures.


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Août 2006)

Sciences: on a trouvé la cause de la disparition des dinosaures.


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Août 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau système anti-corrosion sur les voitures.



Génial! 



			
				PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Sciences: on a trouvé la cause de la disparition des dinosaures.



Ouais, la guerre chimique.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Août 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Nouveau système anti-corrosion sur les voitures.



Diabolique!


----------



## maxime.g (27 Août 2006)

Tous ça parcequ'il ne sait pas nager...pfff le naze. et sinon mille fois merci pour ce topic


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Août 2006)

maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> Tous ça parcequ'il ne sait pas nager...pfff le naze.











> et sinon mille fois merci pour ce topic


 ThanX!


----------



## maxime.g (27 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> ThanX!


Quand même je suis curieux de savoir comment il fait ça????


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Août 2006)

Il marche sur une poutre en plexi, ou quelque chose dans le genre, je pense. (Je parle de la vid&#233;o, pas de l'image).


----------



## philire (27 Août 2006)

maxime.g a dit:
			
		

> Quand même je suis curieux de savoir comment il fait ça????


Normal, comme dans tous les tours de magie 

(... s'il y a trucage, parce qu'il doit bien y avoir de vrais magiciens !!)


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Août 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Normal, comme dans tous les tours de magie
> 
> (... s'il y a trucage, parce qu'il doit bien y avoir de vrais magiciens !!)


 Dangereuse théorie 



 [Quote de *bennyland*]

Un petit film sur l'acharnement de deux hommes a vouloir imposer leurs ideologie sur terre... Aux personnes que cela pourrait choquer, ce n'est que la realité... le monde dans lequel nous vivons, une pensée aux disparu...


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Août 2006)

Sboubi et les Pirates.


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Sboubi et les Pirates.


Chez moi ça ne passe pas (problème de codec ?)


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Août 2006)

Sinon, j'en ai un lot, là:

La police comme on en rêve.

Un dénouement heureux.

Et puis dans le curieux ou le spectaculaire:

Tirs au ralenti

Y'a de l'électricité dans l'air


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

dur de vous suivre :rateau:

bon des fois je vais voir les deschiens et même la page d'accueil me fait rire si on attend un peu


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Août 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi ça ne passe pas (problème de codec ?)



C'est un WMV, pour le voir tu dois installer Flip4Mac.


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> C'est un WMV, pour le voir tu dois installer Flip4Mac.


En fait, je l'avais installé, mais il est "out of date". On me propose maintenant de passer à la version 2.1....


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Sboubi et les Pirates.


 Quand on n'a que l'envie...





			
				PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> La police comme on en r&#234;ve.



:love:


			
				odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> bon des fois je vais voir les deschiens et m&#234;me la page d'accueil me fait rire si on attend un peu




Bien leur site!


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Août 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> ()
> 
> Un dénouement heureux.
> 
> ()



Ils ont eu chaud.  



			
				PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je l'avais installé, mais il est "out of date". On me propose maintenant de passer à la version 2.1....



C'est ce que j'ai fait.  



			
				odré a dit:
			
		

> dur de vous suivre :rateau:
> 
> bon des fois je vais voir les deschiens et même la page d'accueil me fait rire si on attend un peu



Héhé, bien.


----------



## Deleted member 24245 (28 Août 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Envie d'une petite ballade en VTT?




très très sympa ce site !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Août 2006)

Rien ne vaudra jamais une bonne balade à dos de conne...


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne vaudra jamais une bonne balade à dos de conne...



J'aime pas, c'est pas très endurante.  

Seul au monde.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2006)

Bon, puisque vous aimez les histoires de pet, voici une interpr&#233;tation tr&#232;s particuli&#232;re de "Vive le vent" (un titre de circonstance ).   

EDIT : une autre histoire de prout.


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Seul au monde.



En live! 




			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Bon, puisque vous aimez les histoires de pet, voici une interprétation très particulière de "Vive le vent" (un titre de circonstance ).
> 
> EDIT : une autre histoire de prout.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

>



5, c'est le minimum.


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Août 2006)

Mais, je bosse moi!


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> En live!
> 
> (photo)


Tu t'es trompé de fil.  



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Mais, je bosse moi!


C'est qui le pigeon?      :rateau:

Magnifique...tout simplement.  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es trompé de fil.



 Voilà, c'est fait.   



> Magnifique...tout simplement.  :love:



Le grand bleu...


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Août 2006)

Pub Toyota.


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, c'est fait.
> 
> (...)


C'est mieux.    



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Pub Toyota.


Mortel.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Mais, je bosse moi!


J'esp&#232;re qu'ils sont pay&#233;s au moins.  



			
				Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique...tout simplement.  :love:


Comme d'habitude.  



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Pub Toyota.









    


Et une autre histoire de voiture.


----------



## tweek (29 Août 2006)

en parlant de voiture... 


boum!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2006)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de voiture...
> 
> 
> boum!


   



Parle &#224; mon cheval, ma t&#234;te est malade  


La Saint-valentin


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Août 2006)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> en parlant de voiture...
> 
> 
> boum!


Ca c'est de la valse!    



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Parle à mon cheval, ma tête est malade


T'façons les canassons, ils comprennent rien.    



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> La Saint-valentin


Ils font ça comme des bêtes.  :rateau:


----------



## tweek (29 Août 2006)

Celle là est plutot étrange. le "truc" apparait vers le milieu du film...


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Août 2006)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> Celle là est plutot étrange. le "truc" apparait vers le milieu du film...


 


Bon, un peu de Corbier maintenant.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2006)

Aidons les humains


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2006)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> Celle l&#224; est plutot &#233;trange. le "truc" apparait vers le milieu du film...


:afraid:  



			
				G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Bon, un peu de Corbier maintenant.


Il a pris un sacr&#233; coup de vieux Ast&#233;rix.    



			
				gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Aidons les humains


Ils sont bons pour l'Eurovision. 





Un g&#233;nie m&#233;connu 

Feel good Inc.


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Août 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Aidons les humains



 Physiquement, y a du boulot pour pouvoir les faire entrer à la Star Ac 




			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Un génie méconnu


Effectivement... En même temps... 



> Feel good Inc.


 Comme toujours avec Gorillaz, des clips très bien travaillés.


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Août 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Bon, un peu de Corbier maintenant.


Le texte de la chanson...    



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Un génie méconnu


C'est une grosse perte.    



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> (...) Feel good Inc.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2006)

Une voiture, ça change tout (autre pub Toyota - G2LOQ )


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Une voiture, ça change tout (autre pub Toyota - G2LOQ )


 
Cest la sélection par largent...:mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Août 2006)

Petite animation à l'humour noir et au vocabulaire fleuri.  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Petite animation à l'humour noir et au vocabulaire fleuri.  :love:


 
Ca mérite bien un petit commentaire (voir profil).


----------



## Craquounette (31 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Petite animation à l'humour noir et au vocabulaire fleuri.  :love:



vbulletin blabliblabla.....

J'adore  :love:


----------



## Patamach (31 Août 2006)

Clip "culte" de Alexander Rutterford pour le groupe electro-experimental Autechre.
De préférence à voir sur grand écran (DVD dispo Warpvision) avec de bonnes enceintes pour apprécier l'impact son/image.
Un peu rude au premier abord mais vous verrez on s'y fait vite


----------



## Patamach (31 Août 2006)

Un "petit" dernier pour la route clippé par Chris Cunningham pour Aphex Twin.
Musicalement plus facile, assez drôle aussi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Un "petit" dernier pour la route clipp&#233; par Chris Cunningham pour Aphex Twin.
> Musicalement plus facile, assez dr&#244;le aussi


On ne peut pas le lire sans se loguer ?  


Le mix Les Simpsons + Star Trek  
C'est absolument du n'importe quoi. J'adore. :love:


----------



## elKBron (31 Août 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Un "petit" dernier pour la route clippé par Chris Cunningham pour Aphex Twin.
> Musicalement plus facile, assez drôle aussi



excellent, mdr !
mais bon, on se fait quand meme un peu ch*er pendant les 4 premeières minutes... et autant de vulgarité !!! :affraid::affraid::affraid: c'est effrayant...

la musique, top... come toujours avec aphex twin


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ca mérite bien un petit commentaire (voir profil).


 Merci.  



			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à iDuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Peux pas vous bouler toi et Craquounette...



			
				Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Clip "culte" de Alexander Rutterford pour le groupe electro-experimental Autechre.
> De préférence à voir sur grand écran (DVD dispo Warpvision) avec de bonnes enceintes pour apprécier l'impact son/image.
> Un peu rude au premier abord mais vous verrez on s'y fait vite


 Très expérimental.   



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> On ne peut pas le lire sans se loguer ?


Non apparemment...



			
				iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Le mix Les Simpsons + Star Trek
> C'est absolument du n'importe quoi. J'adore. :love:


 Excellent.


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Août 2006)

Riba, aucun dialogue...mais d'une savoureuse délicatesse.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Petite animation à l'humour noir et au vocabulaire fleuri.  :love:



Vbull too


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Septembre 2006)

Une souris dans le fromage.


----------



## tweek (1 Septembre 2006)

T'aime la Bière ?


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Septembre 2006)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> T'aime la Bière ?


Quelle poésie !!!


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Septembre 2006)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> T'aime la Bière ?


Et pour ceux qui aiment ça, il en a plein d'autres ici.


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Riba, aucun dialogue...mais d'une savoureuse délicatesse.  :love:


Le piano... 


			
				Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Une souris dans le fromage.


Elle a quand même une drôle de tête cette souris. 


			
				tweek a dit:
			
		

> T'aime la Bière ?


Burp...:mouais: 


			
				PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Et pour ceux qui aiment ça, il en a plein d'autres ici.


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Septembre 2006)

Faut pas se moquer de ceux qui apprennent langlais.


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas se moquer de ceux qui apprennent l&#8217;anglais.


 Ah Ah Aaa&#239;&#239;e !!! :casse: :rateau: :sick: 

(tr&#232;s bon)


----------



## elKBron (1 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Ah Ah Aaaïïe !!! :casse: :rateau: :sick:
> 
> (*très bon*)




mmmm... tu as l'air d'aimer ça... ouuuuuhhhhhh aaaahhhhh


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas se moquer de ceux qui apprennent langlais.



Ils vont avoir du mal à s'asseoir.


----------



## Patamach (1 Septembre 2006)

Petits souvenirs de jeunesse ... 
Mangez moi!


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Petits souvenirs de jeunesse ...
> Mangez moi!


De vieux souvenirs... allucinog&#232;nes :rateau: !!! 



(vous avez remarqu&#233; ? ils en ont perdu deux en cours de route...)


----------



## La mouette (1 Septembre 2006)

Le tour du Store de New-York..nouvelle version

Apple Store


----------



## philire (1 Septembre 2006)

Allez, un peu d'érotisme et de xylophone...  












Manger encore?​


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Petits souvenirs de jeunesse ...
> Mangez moi!


Gaffe de ne pas ramasser d'amanite...     



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le tour du Store de New-York..nouvelle version
> 
> Apple Store


Magnifique.  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le tour du Store de New-York..nouvelle version
> 
> Apple Store


Pas grand monde sur la 5th avenue... 


			
				philire a dit:
			
		

> Allez, un peu d'&#233;rotisme et de xylophone...


C'est...Tr&#232;s sp&#233;cial comme truc... :mouais:


----------



## philire (1 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> C'est...Très spécial comme truc... :mouais:


Ah ! ça change de with or without you...


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! ça change de with or without you...


  Mécréant, pas touche à _With or without you_!!


----------



## PommeQ (1 Septembre 2006)

Bijour &#224; tous ... voila un petit truc ... si je puis dire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2006)

Tout plein de vidéos sympas  , qui mériterait un coup de boule (vert) mais vBulletin n'est pas d'accord. :modo:


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Septembre 2006)

Brisons la glace.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Brisons la glace.



Bonne idée


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Bonne idée



Je suis sur le c...  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Je suis sur le c...  :rateau:



Et c'est pas facile pour un canard d'être sur le c...


----------



## La mouette (2 Septembre 2006)

Je me rappelle bien de cette pub et de la réaction des non MacUser's  

Souvenir


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Je me rappelle bien de cette pub et de la réaction des non MacUser's
> 
> Souvenir



Ca! c'était du design!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Je me rappelle bien de cette pub et de la réaction des non MacUser's
> 
> Souvenir



Une de mes préférées !  




G2LOQ a dit:


> Ca! c'était du design!


C'est sûr.


----------



## Craquounette (2 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Ca! c'était du design!





iDuck a dit:


> Une de mes préférées !



Tout pareil


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Septembre 2006)

Mylène Farmer en celluloïds[FONT=&quot][/FONT] dans le clip de Peut-être toi.
Plutôt réussi cette animation nippone.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Tout pareil



Idem.   



G2LOQ a dit:


> Mylène Farmer en celluloïds dans le clip de Peut-être toi.
> Plutôt réussi cette animation nippone.



Peut mieux faire.    

Problèmes de plomberie?


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Problèmes de plomberie?



Crevant !!!!


----------



## La mouette (2 Septembre 2006)

à 6 ans ...

Bon sang, ça fait peur ....


----------



## PommeQ (2 Septembre 2006)

Quand mon pote Abbdul va faire le championnat du monde des rallyes ... Loeb va pleurer sa mere


----------



## tweek (2 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> à 6 ans ...
> 
> Bon sang, ça fait peur ....




     C'est moche. c'est vraiment moche pour un gosse de 6 ans.


Au moins, on viendra pas le faire chier en classe


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> à 6 ans ...
> 
> Bon sang, ça fait peur ....


Pauvre gosse. J'image les problèmes de croissance après ça. Il y a vraiment des parents c*** !!!


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Septembre 2006)

Un truc amusant à faire avec (une cinquantaine) d'amis.


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Un truc amusant &#224; faire avec (une cinquantaine) d'amis.



 Ca pourrait &#234;tre un truc marrant &#224; faire le jour des soldes.


----------



## La mouette (2 Septembre 2006)

Trafic des connexions Google en fonction des heures de la journ&#233;e

La m&#234;me chose en musique

Google ( click sur Netlag)


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Trafic des connexions Google en fonction des heures de la journée
> 
> La même chose en musique
> 
> Google ( click sur Netlag)


Impressionnant !


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Impressionnant !



C'est Google...

Je veux la m&#234;me chose avec Altavista.  (Surement beaucoup moins de monde...)


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> C'est Google...
> 
> Je veux la m&#234;me chose avec Altavista.  (Surement beaucoup moins de monde...)


Ce que je trouve surtout impressionnant, c'est de voir quelles zones sont les plus actives (en admettant que ce soit repr&#233;sentatif de ce qui se passe tout au long de l'ann&#233;e).

On voit une tr&#232;s forte activit&#233; du c&#244;t&#233; de la Belgique, il y a un point qui est allum&#233; 24h/24 du c&#244;t&#233; du Japon, et il y a &#233;galement d'&#233;normes zones qui restent d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;ment sombres...


----------



## maxime.g (2 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ce que je trouve surtout impressionnant, c'est de voir quelles zones sont les plus actives (en admettant que ce soit représentatif de ce qui se passe tout au long de l'année).
> 
> On voit une très forte activité du côté de la Belgique, il y a un point qui est allumé 24h/24 du côté du Japon, et il y a également d'énormes zones qui restent désespérément sombres...



Oui l'Afrique...L'amérique du Sud mais aussi les zones désertiques les poles une parties de l'australie.._


----------



## tweek (2 Septembre 2006)

Et le tiers-monde, quoi....


----------



## philire (2 Septembre 2006)

Oui.


----------



## maxime.g (3 Septembre 2006)

ça me coupe tout...


----------



## tweek (3 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> Oui.




*soupir*  


la connerie humaine :mouais:


----------



## PommeQ (3 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> Oui.



 :sick:


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Septembre 2006)

maxime.g a dit:


> ça me coupe tout...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dur hein...

Pour détendre un peu l'atmosphère:

Minimaliste, mais hilarant.


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Septembre 2006)

maxime.g a dit:


> Oui l'Afrique...L'amérique du Sud mais aussi les zones désertiques les poles une parties de l'australie.._





tweek a dit:


> Et le tiers-monde, quoi....



Oui, évidemment  ... Mais il y a également des zones assez peuplées qui ont aussi accès à Internet, et même situées dans des pays riches. Je me dis que certains ne doivent pas avoir l'habitude d'utiliser Google...


----------



## La mouette (3 Septembre 2006)

Des vid&#233;os de Rastrocam:

Feu !

Encore des minis fus&#233;es


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Mylène Farmer en celluloïds[FONT=&quot][/FONT] dans le clip de Peut-être toi.
> Plutôt réussi cette animation nippone.


Effectivement. 



Mobyduck a dit:


> Problèmes de plomberie?


Très gros problème.     



La mouette a dit:


> à 6 ans ...
> 
> Bon sang, ça fait peur ....


Oh, quelle horreur !  



PommeQ a dit:


> Quand mon pote Abbdul va faire le championnat du monde des rallyes ... Loeb va pleurer sa mere


Tournez manèges !     



PA5CAL a dit:


> Un truc amusant à faire avec (une cinquantaine) d'amis.


Ils ne seraient pas suisses, par hasard ?  



La mouette a dit:


> Trafic des connexions Google en fonction des heures de la journée
> 
> La même chose en musique
> 
> Google ( click sur Netlag)


Joli.  



PommeQ a dit:


> :sick:


Idem.



Mobyduck a dit:


> Minimaliste, mais hilarant.


Effectivement.


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> Oui.





maxime.g a dit:


> ça me coupe tout...


Ouuffff ! moi aussi !


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Des vidéos de Rastrocam:
> 
> Feu !
> 
> Encore des minis fusées



 Jadore ce type de plan ! Surtout sur les voitures.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> J&#8217;adore ce type de plan ! Surtout sur les voitures.


Idem.  



Man vs chicken


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Idem.
> 
> 
> 
> Man vs chicken



Génial cette série! :love:


----------



## philire (3 Septembre 2006)

L'&#238;le aux fleurs est un document sur les structures &#233;conomiques, mais rel&#232;ve &#233;galement d'une d&#233;marche cin&#233;matographique originale et int&#233;ressante. En ce sens, ce film &#233;tonnant et non d&#233;nu&#233; d'humour (politesse du d&#233;sespoir) a toute sa place ici...

A ceux qui auraient pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; ne pas voir ce film, qui m'ont boul&#233; couleur tomate  , je pr&#233;sente mes excuses


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Septembre 2006)

Toujours tricard en France?


----------



## philire (3 Septembre 2006)

Je sais pas, j'l'ai pas vu ces derniers temps...  


... peut-être finira-t-il à garder les chèvres... :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> Je sais pas, j'l'ai pas vu ces derniers temps...
> 
> 
> ... peut-être finira-t-il à garder les chèvres... :love:



Dire que je suis si nul en dessin...


----------



## PommeQ (3 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Des vidéos de Rastrocam:
> 
> Feu !
> 
> Encore des minis fusées



Sympa !!! je connaissais pas


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Génial cette série! :love:



Idem.  



G2LOQ a dit:


> Dire que je suis si nul en dessin...



T'es pas le seul...  

Les couleurs de la vie.    :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Septembre 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=YcWXL8jpFGs&search=guild wars (Zed

http://www.arkaos.ch/movie/minicourts/aout2006/motorolapoulos.mov


----------



## pascalformac (3 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> On ne peut pas le lire sans se loguer ?


non mais on peut le voir ...ailleurs
Si patamach  parle bien de " come to daddy" 
il est ailleurs sans log
là
come to daddy ( cunningham /aphex twin) sans log


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Septembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=YcWXL8jpFGs&search=guild%20wars%20(Zed



Marrant cette Machinima.  



Aurélie85 a dit:


> http://www.arkaos.ch/movie/minicourts/aout2006/motorolapoulos.mov



Le Motorolapoulos, ça tient pas le pavé visiblement.  :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Septembre 2006)

Aur&#233;lie85;3950141 a dit:
			
		

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=YcWXL8jpFGs&search=guild%20wars%20(Zed
> 
> http://www.arkaos.ch/movie/minicourts/aout2006/motorolapoulos.mov



Si tu aimes les Machinimas, j'en ai post&#233; sur ce fil. 

Je vote pour GW moi.


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Septembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> non mais on peut le voir ...ailleurs
> Si patamach  parle bien de " come to daddy"
> il est ailleurs sans log
> là
> come to daddy ( cunningham /aphex twin) sans log



Jme souviens avoir été traumatisée par Aphex Twin étant petite...


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Septembre 2006)

La pomme de la discorde.


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> La pomme de la discorde.



Mangez des pommes.


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Septembre 2006)

Des oranges plutôt?     

Le Golf, ça prend la tête.


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Septembre 2006)

En voilà deux qui donnent dans l'humour noir:

histoire de bêtes

tranquilité montagnarde


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Des oranges plutôt?
> 
> Le Golf, ça prend la tête.



    Il faut se méfier des sports violents !!!


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Septembre 2006)

Dans la m&#234;me s&#233;rie:

le "marcheur"


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Septembre 2006)

et le saut en parachute


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Septembre 2006)

Quelle combo PA5CAL!


----------



## Patamach (4 Septembre 2006)

Spécial Philire: les cousins des Residents - I Can't Get No (Satisfaction)


----------



## maxime.g (4 Septembre 2006)

je sais pas vous mais moi ça me fais flipper....Je veux pas veillir snif...nonnnnnnnnnn

ça me rappel le film Final Cut...


----------



## Patamach (4 Septembre 2006)

maxime.g a dit:


> je sais pas vous mais moi &#231;a me fais flipper....Je veux pas veillir snif...nonnnnnnnnnn
> 
> &#231;a me rappel le film Final Cut...




Superbe et assez &#233;mouvant je l'avoue


----------



## Craquounette (4 Septembre 2006)

maxime.g a dit:


> je sais pas vous mais moi ça me fais flipper....Je veux pas veillir snif...nonnnnnnnnnn



Toujours le même sourire


----------



## philire (4 Septembre 2006)

maxime.g :  

j'esp&#232;re que ce ne sera pas encore une &#339;uvre inachev&#233;e....... 



...



dans la famille Residents, le p&#232;re !


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> En voilà deux qui donnent dans l'humour noir:
> 
> histoire de bêtes
> 
> ...



Jolie trouvaille PA5CAL.  



			
				Message vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PA5CAL.



...Hum...  

L'employer du mois.


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> L'employer du mois.


Waouuu !


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Septembre 2006)

Si les exploits sportifs de l'ours blanc vous intéressent, alors il y a aussi l'alpinisme.


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Septembre 2006)

... et le deltaplane.


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Si les exploits sportifs de l'ours blanc vous intéressent, alors il y a aussi l'alpinisme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faites du sport, c'est bon pour la santé.


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Septembre 2006)

Rien de vraiment drôle, mais une version qui m'était inconnue d'une célèbre chanson d'un grand artiste du plat pays. 



Et puis, Ségolène en compagne!


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Rien de vraiment dr&#244;le, mais une version qui m'&#233;tait inconnue d'une c&#233;l&#232;bre chanson d'un grand artiste du plat pays.



 



G2LOQ a dit:


> Et puis, S&#233;gol&#232;ne en compagne!
> 
> (photo effrayante)



J'aime pas.   

Voil&#224; ce qui arrive quand on prend la grosse t&#234;te.


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


>


David Bowie. 



> Voilà ce qui arrive quand on prend la grosse tête.



Better next time.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Les couleurs de la vie.    :love:


Bien "destroy" au niveau de la musique.     

Bravo &#224; tous. 




Haut les pattes (peau de lapin) !


----------



## Stargazer (5 Septembre 2006)

Console next gen ... Ca va être dur de choisir moi j'dis ...


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Haut les pattes (peau de lapin) !


Il est con ce chat. :love:



Stargazer a dit:


> Console next gen ... Ca va être dur de choisir moi j'dis ...



 Le Wii va en remettre une couche sur les blondes...   (Maintenant on sait ce qu'il y a dedans... Pas grand chose.  )


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Septembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Console next gen ... Ca va être dur de choisir moi j'dis ...



Et ma réponse.   

Petite pause.


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Petite pause.



 Il na pas de chance, pas un arbre aux larges feuillages aux alentours


----------



## La mouette (5 Septembre 2006)

toute ressemblance entre cette entit&#233; onomastiquement polymorphe et une de ces bestioles soigneusement identifiables ne peut &#234;tre que fortuite


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Septembre 2006)

Pour raffraîchir l'amosphère : un petit coup de cafard :afraid:


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> toute ressemblance entre cette entité onomastiquement polymorphe et une de ces bestioles soigneusement identifiables ne peut être que fortuite



 Hilarant !   J'adore les chats! :love:



PA5CAL a dit:


> Pour raffraîchir l'amosphère : un petit coup de cafard :afraid:



C'est...:hein:


----------



## rezba (5 Septembre 2006)

Vous connaissez les t&#234;tes &#224; claques.tv ? Une veine, que dis-je, une mine qu&#233;becoise... 
Je vous ai mis ma pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e, mais ne manquez pas les boutons _suivant_ et _pr&#233;c&#233;dent_.


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Vous connaissez les têtes à claques.tv ? Une veine, que dis-je, une mine québecoise...
> Je vous ai mis ma préférée, mais ne manquez pas les boutons _suivant_ et _précédent_.



Ils ont de ces tronches...:hein: Surtout la secrétaire.


----------



## rezba (5 Septembre 2006)

Rhaaa la la, faut mater la dix, aussi ! 

Manquez pas les infos qui d&#233;filent en dessous :
"Apple lance le nouvel iPod suppositoire. Une fois ins&#233;r&#233;, cet appareil permet d'&#233;couter de la musique sans &#233;couteurs"


----------



## rezba (5 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Ils ont de ces tronches...:hein: Surtout la secrétaire.



"Ben... J'ai des gros seins, m'ont couté 3000 chaque."


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Rhaaa la la, faut mater la dix, aussi !
> 
> Manquez pas les infos qui d&#233;filent en dessous :
> "Apple lance le nouvel iPod suppositoire. Une fois ins&#233;r&#233;, cet appareil permet d'&#233;couter de la musique sans &#233;couteurs"



 Le billet de 20$ et l&#8217;am&#233;nagement des bureaux de fonctionnaire pour chez nous svp ! Merci 

Edit: Le taliban est excellent!


----------



## Roots (5 Septembre 2006)

Pour moi keynote Apple était égal à perfection, ce n est plus tout à fait vrai...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnVUvW42CUA


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> toute ressemblance entre cette entité onomastiquement polymorphe et une de ces bestioles soigneusement identifiables ne peut être que fortuite



  1 minute 38 de bonheur.     :love:  


PA5CAL a dit:


> Pour raffraîchir l'amosphère : un petit coup de cafard :afraid:



Moi ça me plaît. C'est réalisé avec une grande maîtrise et l'histoire est très bien raconté (soutenue par des musiques choisies avec soin).   



rezba a dit:


> Vous connaissez les têtes à claques.tv ? Une veine, que dis-je, une mine québecoise...
> Je vous ai mis ma préférée, mais ne manquez pas les boutons _suivant_ et _précédent_.



Sale tête, mais marrant.    

La visite, c'est une perle: 

_"Y'a aussi la grosse madame, là, qui t'a encastrée dans l'chalet, là (...)"_


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> La visite, c'est une perle:
> 
> _"Y'a aussi la grosse madame, là, qui t'a encastrée dans l'chalet, là (...)"_



Hum...Le ski....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Petite pause.



 



La mouette a dit:


> toute ressemblance entre cette entité onomastiquement polymorphe et une de ces bestioles soigneusement identifiables ne peut être que fortuite





rezba a dit:


> Vous connaissez les têtes à claques.tv ? Une veine, que dis-je, une mine québecoise...
> Je vous ai mis ma préférée, mais ne manquez pas les boutons _suivant_ et _précédent_.





G2LOQ a dit:


> Ils ont de ces tronches...:hein: Surtout la secrétaire.


Et toutes les autres têtes à claque.


----------



## Nephou (5 Septembre 2006)

Roots a dit:


> Pour moi keynote Apple était égal à perfection, ce n est plus tout à fait vrai...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnVUvW42CUA




_ ça na pas grand chose à faire ici dans la « salle de jeux »_ FUSION !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2006)

Film cochon
Autre film cochon
Et un 3e pour la route


----------



## tirhum (6 Septembre 2006)

:sleep: :sleep:
pas encore bien réveillé.... :hein:
je n'ai donc pas bien compris ce qu'il faut faire ?!.....  :mouais:


_désolé si c'est déjà bu....._


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Septembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> _ ça na pas grand chose à faire ici dans la « salle de jeux »_ FUSION !



Qu'est-ce qu'il vient faire ici le fil des vidéos?


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Film cochon


Génial cette pub! 


> Autre film cochon


Qui a dit que c'était des animaux sales. 



> Et un 3e pour la route



 Pas con!


----------



## rezba (6 Septembre 2006)

Pourquoi se file se retrouve-t-il dans la salle de jeu, suite &#224; la fusion d'un message ?
Hein ??


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Pourquoi se file se retrouve-t-il dans la salle de jeu, suite à la fusion d'un message ?
> Hein ??



Il est de retour! Hip, hip Houraaa!


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Film cochon



Les jeux de mots...  :love:   



iDuck a dit:


> Autre film cochon



En voilà une qui ne se comporte pas comme un cochon.     :rateau:



iDuck a dit:


> Et un 3e pour la route



Oh le gros mateur.  



tirhum a dit:


> :sleep: :sleep:
> pas encore bien réveillé.... :hein:
> je n'ai donc pas bien compris ce qu'il faut faire ?!.....  :mouais:
> 
> ...



Tu clic sur un des ronds pour créer une réaction en chaîne qui enchaînera les enchaînements.  :rateau:  Comme ça.   


C'est l'heure de dormir.    :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est l'heure de dormir.    :love:


Normal qu'il ait du mal &#224; s'endormir. Rien qu'&#224; voir sa gueule dans la glace, il doit faire des cauchemars terribles. :rateau:    



Bonne nuit  

Atention ! 4 liens se cachent derri&#232;re cette phrase et le dernier est un peu gore.


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est l'heure de dormir.    :love:



J'adore la fin! 


iDuck a dit:


> Bonne nuit
> 
> Atention ! 4 liens se cachent derrière cette phrase et le dernier est un peu gore.



 Fallait pas linviter.


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Bonne nuit
> 
> Atention ! 4 liens se cachent derrière cette phrase et le dernier est un peu gore.



Belle enchaînement!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Belle encha&#238;nement!



Merci.  
Mais j'aurai plut&#244;t dit "Bel encha&#238;nement" (bon, ok, je chipote.  ).     


Delpech Mode    
Ne ratez pas la deuxi&#232;me, "Feel the Loir et Cher" : elle vaut son pesant de cacahu&#232;tes. :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Merci.
> Mais j'aurai plut&#244;t dit "Bel encha&#238;nement" (bon, ok, je chipote.  ).



De vid&#233;o, j'aurais d&#251; pr&#233;ciser.      



iDuck a dit:


> Delpech Mode
> Ne ratez pas la deuxi&#232;me, "Feel the Loir et Cher" : elle vaut son pesant de cacahu&#232;tes. :love:



C'est vraiment...comment dire...un m&#233;lange tr&#232;s...enfin bref voil&#224;.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est vraiment...comment dire...un mélange très...enfin bref voilà.


C'est vrai que les mots manquent tellement c'est... enfin... bon... vous voyez ce que je veux dire.


----------



## La mouette (7 Septembre 2006)

Autoportrait tout les jours pendant 6 ans

Il va s'inscrire sur MacGé dans portfolio


----------



## elKBron (7 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Autoportrait tout les jours pendant 6 ans
> 
> Il va s'inscrire sur MacGé dans portfolio


deja BUE


----------



## Patamach (7 Septembre 2006)

L'inspecteur Clouseau en action 


Mon héros :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Septembre 2006)

Moutons de panurge?


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> L'inspecteur Clouseau en action
> 
> 
> Mon héros :love:


Inoubliable Peter Sellers !  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Moutons de panurge?



 Excellent!


----------



## Craquounette (7 Septembre 2006)

bon vbulletin ne le dit plus lui-même mais au final ça revient au même... Mobyduck je ne peux te bouler :hein: Mais les moutons :love: Très sympa


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Moutons de panurge?



Une id&#233;e pour le prochain film de Pixar. :rateau:    

PS : 



le Top 10


----------



## tweek (7 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> le Top 10



Nolwenn, come into my bed      Exellent


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> (...)
> 
> le Top 10



  

T'as le cafard?


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Septembre 2006)

Oh... que c'est mignon un chat!


----------



## richard-deux (8 Septembre 2006)

Blonde !!


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Septembre 2006)

Pipi!


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Septembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Oh... que c'est mignon un chat!



Moi aussi je les adore. 



richarddeux a dit:


> Blonde !!


 Tout le monde se paye sa tête, mais elle ne bronche pas. Respect 





Aurélie85 a dit:


> Pipi!


 Humm, dans les WC... WC...W...:mouais:


----------



## La mouette (8 Septembre 2006)

Succession d'images IR récoltées par le Canada-France-Hawaii Telescope (CFHT) le 3 Septembre 2006

Il s'agit du crash de la sonde SMART-1 envoyé pour observer la lune.


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Septembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Oh... que c'est mignon un chat!



Je préfère le canard.   



richarddeux a dit:


> Blonde !!



Digne.  



La mouette a dit:


> (photo)
> 
> (photo)
> 
> ...



Sa mort servira la science, c'est une belle fin je trouve.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Septembre 2006)

http://www.koreus.com/media/minuscule.html

hihi !!!!!!! ... la gueule de l'araignée !!!!!!!!!:love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Septembre 2006)

Vous vous souvenez de celle-là? Elle est tellement drôle!!!!

Et celle-là? Elle est mythique!!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Septembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> http://www.koreus.com/media/minuscule.html
> 
> hihi !!!!!!! ... la gueule de l'araignée !!!!!!!!!:love:



excellente!


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Septembre 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> http://www.koreus.com/media/minuscule.html
> 
> hihi !!!!!!! ... la gueule de l'araign&#233;e !!!!!!!!!:love:



Elle a vraiment une araign&#233;e au plafond cette coccinelle.     :love:  



			
				Aur&#233;lie85;3958366 a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous souvenez de celle-l&#224;? Elle est tellement dr&#244;le!!!!
> 
> Et celle-l&#224;? Elle est mythique!!!



L'anglais c'est le mal.    


Rencontres du troisi&#232;me type.


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Septembre 2006)

hu hu

hi hi

ha ha

héhé


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Septembre 2006)

Aur&#233;lie85;3958654 a dit:
			
		

> hu hu
> 
> hi hi
> 
> ...



Hum? Comprend pas...  

J'ai dit ou fait quelque chose qui t'a contrari&#233;e?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> T'as le cafard?



    



			
				Aur&#233;lie85;3958069 a dit:
			
		

> Oh... que c'est mignon un chat!


Monstre ! Je vais le dire &#224; BB.  



richarddeux a dit:


> Blonde !!


St&#233;phanie de Monaco 



			
				Aur&#233;lie85;3958366 a dit:
			
		

> Vous vous souvenez de celle-l&#224;? Elle est tellement dr&#244;le!!!!



Tr&#232;s dr&#244;le.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Septembre 2006)

Le h&#233;risson amoureux d'une &#233;ponge
Le choix
"Diabolique" !

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Septembre 2006)

Oups et aïe (2 pubs) :afraid:


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Le hérisson amoureux d'une éponge
> Le choix
> "Diabolique" !
> 
> :love: :love: :love:


 Un peu irritant pour la **** quand même 





iDuck a dit:


> Oups et aïe (2 pubs) :afraid:



Rocco doit avoir le même problème...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Rocco doit avoir le même problème...


C'est sûr. Mais tout problème a sa solution :


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est sûr. Mais tout problème a sa solution :
> 
> *tof"



 Menfin, cest quand même pas très saillant un très pareil sur ça


----------



## vousti (10 Septembre 2006)

ça c'est du dressage

http://www.abrutis.com/video.php?id=2040


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Septembre 2006)

vousti a dit:


> &#231;a c'est du dressage
> 
> http://www.abrutis.com/video.php?id=2040


   


grandma's happy fist


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Le h&#233;risson amoureux d'une &#233;ponge
> Le choix
> "Diabolique" !
> 
> ...



La charte.      



iDuck a dit:


> (...)
> 
> grandma's happy fist



Ne serait-ce pas Mackie et Amok?   C'est la guerre chez les Modos nom de DocEvil&#169;?!  :afraid:


The Chubb Chubbs.   

Et en V.O.


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2006)

Maman Panda dérangé pendant le repas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> The Chubb Chubbs.


   



La mouette a dit:


> Maman Panda d&#233;rang&#233; pendant le repas


:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:    



A&#239;e n° 2 :afraid:


----------



## richard-deux (10 Septembre 2006)

Musique.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Septembre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> Musique.


Trop fort !


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Septembre 2006)

thriller nippon ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> thriller nippon ?


Quel cauchemar ! Le pauvre.


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2006)

Assurance

Aïe ça fait mal ...:hein:


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Assurance
> 
> A&#239;e &#231;a fait mal ...:hein:



F*ck! 

Edit:


Mobyduck a dit:


> The Chubb Chubbs.
> 
> Et en V.O.



Great!


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Hum? Comprend pas...
> 
> J'ai dit ou fait quelque chose qui t'a contrariée?



Je manifeste ma joie...


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Septembre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> Musique.



Je suis en train d'halluciner!


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Septembre 2006)

Une petite brochette, pour le dessert:

situation embarrassante

comment semer la police

les blondes aiment faire des farces

ce ne sont que des b&#234;&#234;&#234;tes


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Maman Panda d&#233;rang&#233; pendant le repas



Le cri qui tue.   



richarddeux a dit:


> Musique.



C'est ce qui s'appelle prendre de la bouteille.    



La mouette a dit:


> Assurance
> 
> A&#239;e &#231;a fait mal ...:hein:



Syntole, &#231;a fait du bien l&#224; o&#249; &#231;a fait mal.    



			
				Aur&#233;lie85;3960873 a dit:
			
		

> Je manifeste ma joie...



Ouais...ben... :rose: ...et puis d'abord il est o&#249; le smiley hein?!


----------



## maxime.g (10 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Une petite brochette, pour le dessert:
> 
> comment semer la police
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/139716/animal_instinct/



FAKE ???? Sinon MDR quel sang froid et quel pilotage


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Septembre 2006)

Pour rester dans les voitures, voici une option bien pratique pour faire les créneaux.

Et un exemple à ne pas suivre.


----------



## tweek (10 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Pour rester dans les voitures, voici une option bien pratique pour faire les cr&#233;neaux.



Encore un gadget qui verra le jour dans 25 ans &#224; cause du prix :mouais:   



PA5CAL a dit:


> Et un exemple &#224; ne pas suivre.



Fada ou Fake ?


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Septembre 2006)

Grandma's Happy Fist


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Grandma's Happy Fist



Déjà bu.


----------



## Craquounette (10 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Grandma's Happy Fist



Ca c'est du petit chaperon rouge


----------



## La mouette (10 Septembre 2006)

Attention à Internet ...

Leçon de morale


----------



## tweek (10 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Attention à Internet ...
> 
> Leçon de morale





C'est gratiné ii


----------



## La mouette (11 Septembre 2006)

Coupure(s)


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Attention à Internet ...
> 
> Leçon de morale
> 
> ...



Les apparences, tout ça tout ça.


----------



## La mouette (11 Septembre 2006)

Les différentes modifications du site Apple.
Un passionné de Apple a collectionné les différentes captures écran des mutations du site Apple. Cela donne un slide show spéctaculaire:

Apple.com


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Les différentes modifications du site Apple.
> Un passionné de Apple a collectionné les différentes captures écran des mutations du site Apple. Cela donne un slide show spéctaculaire:
> 
> Apple.com



 Quand même, pour certains, Apple cest presque une religion. Cest fou non ?


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Septembre 2006)

Le tir à l'arc, c'est facile... ?


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Septembre 2006)

Savez-vous jouer de la cornemuse ?


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Septembre 2006)

Dans un registre pas du tout drôle, mais assez spectaculaire: surcharge pondérale et cure d'amaigrissement  .


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Septembre 2006)

Dans le genre spectaculaire, mais stupide et inutile : un petit excès de vitesse.


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Le tir à l'arc, c'est facile... ?


 Respect !  Hum cest bon pour limagination ces images




PA5CAL a dit:


> Savez-vous jouer de la cornemuse ?


Pas con.  



PA5CAL a dit:


> Dans un registre pas du tout drôle, mais assez spectaculaire: surcharge pondérale et cure d'amaigrissement  .


 Cest quand même dingue den arriver là.:mouais: 



PA5CAL a dit:


> Dans le genre spectaculaire, mais stupide et inutile : un petit excès de vitesse.


 Je nimagine même pas la mega derme abrasion en cas de chute.


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Septembre 2006)

bien vu ?


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Septembre 2006)

Quelqu'un se souvient du Rubik's cube ?


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> bien vu ?


Bien oui. 


PA5CAL a dit:


> Quelqu'un se souvient du Rubik's cube ?


C'est un jeu de fou. 
---------------------------------------------------------

Bon, parlons maintenant des chats &#224; l&#8217;&#233;trange d&#233;marche&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (11 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Quelqu'un se souvient du Rubik's cube ?



Et dire que je n'ai jamais été capable d'en finir hein


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Bon, parlons maintenant des chats à létrange démarche :mouais:


Et une de plus qui va finir sur mon site. Merci. :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Et une de plus qui va finir sur mon site. Merci. :love:



Un site pour des vidéos? Un lien?


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Le tir à l'arc, c'est facile... ?



Guillaume tell peut aller se rhabiller.  

The Cathedral.    :love:


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et dire que je n'ai jamais &#233;t&#233; capable d'en finir hein


Il y a vingt ans, je r&#233;ussissais &#224; le faire en moins de cinq minutes... apr&#232;s avoir appris les "formules qui vont bien" par coeur (mon record tournait dans les 3 minutes et des poussi&#232;res). Si le coeur t'en dis et que tu as encore un cube sous la main, on trouve maintenant ces formules assez facilement sur le web (ici par exemple). R&#233;sultat garanti  !


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Guillaume tell peut aller se rhabiller.
> 
> The Cathedral.    :love:


Fantastique... et angoissant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Un site pour des vid&#233;os? Un lien?


Oui. Et mis &#224; jour (et j'ai r&#233;par&#233; le bug d'affichage de la derni&#232;re mise &#224; jour). 



On a retrouv&#233; Madame Foldingue :mouais:  

Pour ceux et celles qui ne conna&#238;traient pas, voici l'originale.


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Septembre 2006)

Délivrance.  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Guillaume tell peut aller se rhabiller.
> 
> The Cathedral.    :love:






iDuck a dit:


> Oui. Et mis à jour (et j'ai réparé le bug d'affichage de la dernière mise à jour).


Joli et sobre. 


> On a retrouvé Madame Foldingue :mouais:


Plutôt mignone je trouve.  



Mobyduck a dit:


> Délivrance.  :love:


La main de dieu.


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Délivrance.  :love:


On l'avait déjà sorti dans la version 1 du fil, mais ça fait tout de même plaisir de le revoir :love: .


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> On l'avait déjà sorti dans la version 1 du fil, mais ça fait tout de même plaisir de le revoir :love: .



 T'as bonne mémoire dis donc!


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> T'as bonne mémoire dis donc!



C'est rien de le dire, moi je ne m'en souvenais pas.


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Septembre 2006)

Les MC Warriors et leur tube _"Un grand coup dans..." _


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> G2LOQ a dit:
> 
> 
> > T'as bonne m&#233;moire dis donc!
> ...


Pas sp&#233;cialement, mais celui-l&#224; m'avais particuli&#232;rement marqu&#233;, et je l'avais m&#234;me conserv&#233; dans un coin pour le revoir plus tard.


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Pas spécialement, mais celui-là m'avais particulièrement marqué, et je l'avais même conservé dans un coin pour le revoir plus tard.



C'est vrai que c'est un court magnifique.  


L'ange de la mort.


----------



## Patamach (12 Septembre 2006)

Ne plaira pas à tout le monde, voir chiant à mourrir pour certains  :
Miles Davis & John Coltrane jouent So What en 1959.

C'est sûr ca change d'Aphex Twin ...


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Ne plaira pas à tout le monde, voir chiant à mourrir pour certains  :
> Miles Davis & John Coltrane jouent So What en 1959.
> 
> C'est sûr ca change d'Aphex Twin ...


Huit minutes vingt de pur bonheur :rateau:  !!


----------



## Patamach (12 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Huit minutes vingt de pur bonheur :rateau:  !!



PostIt: ne plus jamais juger qqn sur son avatar ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2006)

Comment il se la pète, lui.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Comment il se la pète, lui.



Tsss, les cigares cubains c'est mieux pour frimer.       :rateau:  

Liberté chérie.


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Comment il se la pète, lui.


Incroyable ! Vous ne trouvez pas qu'il a un air de famille avec un personnage célèbre actuel ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais savoir pour les vidéos que vous postez,il faut obligatoirement mettre un lien internet pour pouvoir les lire.Et si on a une vidéo dans ses documents et qu'on veut la poster comment fait-on ?
Merci


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Septembre 2006)

Macraph a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'aimerais savoir pour les vid&#233;os que vous postez,il faut obligatoirement mettre un lien internet pour pouvoir les lire.Et si on a une vid&#233;o dans ses documents et qu'on veut la poster comment fait-on ?
> Merci


On se contente de recopier le lien de la vid&#233;o ou de la page qui la contient quand elle est accessible directement sur le net.


Par contre, pour une vid&#233;o enregistr&#233;e en local sur son Mac, c'est plus compliqu&#233;.

Ou bien le Mac est configur&#233; en serveur Internet (ce qui n'est g&#233;n&#233;ralement pas le cas) et alors on peut mettre directement cette vid&#233;o en ligne, avec tous les risques que cela comporte (monopolisation du disque dur et saturation de la bande passante montante par les utilisateurs, DoS, ...)

Ou bien on met la vid&#233;o &#224; disposition sur le site d'un h&#233;bergeur. Mais rares sont les h&#233;bergeurs qui acceptent de le faire, m&#234;me quand le volume global allou&#233; est grand (il faut v&#233;rifier dans leurs Conditions G&#233;n&#233;rales d'Utilisation).


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

Ok merci PA5CAL
Donc &#231;a veut dire que je ne peux pas poster une de mes vid&#233;os qui est dans mes documents ?


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Septembre 2006)

La solution simple serait de la poster sur l'un des sites de vid&#233;oth&#232;que qu'on visite pour alimenter cette rubrique.

Mais l&#224; tu perdrais le contr&#244;le sur ta vid&#233;o (si tu souhaitais la retirer, la modifier, etc...)

Il y a par exemple DailyMotion, YouTube, Metacafe, Koreus, et bien d'autres encore...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> La solution simple serait de la poster sur l'un des sites de vidéothèque qu'on visite pour alimenter cette rubrique.
> 
> Mais là tu perdrais le contrôle sur ta vidéo (si tu souhaitais la retirer, la modifier, etc...)
> 
> Il y a par exemple DailyMotion, YouTube, Metacafe, Koreus, et bien d'autres encore...


Ok merci pour tout


----------



## Patamach (13 Septembre 2006)

Ennio Morricone - The Good, the Bad and the Ugly avec l'orchestre symphonique de Rome.

Dirig&#233; par le maitre lui-m&#234;me. Je vous met ce lien car ce grand Monsieur passe fin Novembre au Palais de Congr&#232;s de Paris. Un grand moment &#224; ne pas rater! 
Par contre c'est HYPER cheros ... 












Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas ce film (!), la bande annonce de l'&#233;poque.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Ennio Morricone - The Good, the Bad and the Ugly avec l'orchestre symphonique de Rome.



Magistrale!!  :love:  :love:  



Patamach a dit:


> Dirig&#233; par le maitre lui-m&#234;me. Je vous met ce lien car ce grand Monsieur passe fin Novembre au Palais de Congr&#232;s de Paris. Un grand moment &#224; ne pas rater!
> Par contre c'est HYPER cheros ...



S&#251;r, c'est pas donn&#233; la vache.  


Edit: Effet domino.  :love:


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Ennio Morricone - The Good, the Bad and the Ugly avec l'orchestre symphonique de Rome.


En ce qui me concerne, je préfère l'orchestration originale du film, qui me semble avoir beaucoup plus de "pêche".

En tout cas, c'est de la grande musique. :love:


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Edit: Effet domino.  :love:


Bien trouvé  !


----------



## Patamach (13 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, je préfère l'orchestration originale du film, qui me semble avoir beaucoup plus de "pêche".
> 
> En tout cas, c'est de la grande musique. :love:



Disons que de remplacer le son de la Fender par des flutes pour le fameux refrain n'est pas du meilleur gout ... mais bon.


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Liberté chérie.



Pire que Prison Break!


----------



## Patamach (13 Septembre 2006)

*Panique au Village* - _S&#233;rie d'animation de 5mn belge de Vincent Patar et St&#233;phane Aubier_ :love:

Fut un temps elle &#233;tait diffus&#233;e sur Canal. On trouve encore le DVD je crois. C'est Benoit Poelvoore qui fait la voix de Steven ... 

Qqs &#233;pisodes:

Les voleurs de cartes

On a kidnapp&#233; Ane

La pi&#232;ce de Th&#233;atre


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> *Panique au Village* - _Série d'animation de 5mn belge de Vincent Patar et Stéphane Aubier_ :love:
> 
> Fut un temps elle était diffusée sur Canal. On trouve encore le DVD je crois. C'est Benoit Poelvoore qui fait la voix de Steven ...
> 
> ...



   


Le langage des fleurs.  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Tsss, les cigares cubains c'est mieux pour frimer.       :rateau:


Va lui dire !    



Mobyduck a dit:


> Liberté chérie.



Comme d'hab' !  



Patamach a dit:


> Ennio Morricone - The Good, the Bad and the Ugly avec l'orchestre symphonique de Rome.
> 
> Dirigé par le maitre lui-même. Je vous met ce lien car ce grand Monsieur passe fin Novembre au Palais de Congrès de Paris. Un grand moment à ne pas rater!
> Par contre c'est HYPER cheros ...


Et maintenant, "la danse des canards" !     
Sérieusement, c'est top.    



Mobyduck a dit:


> Effet domino.  :love:


 



Mobyduck a dit:


> Le langage des fleurs.  :love:



Idem.  

Superbe le langage des fleurs !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Septembre 2006)

Nouvelle pub iPod nano


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Septembre 2006)

mouais


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> mouais



T'es trop négative. Elle est flashy, non ?


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> T'es trop n&#233;gative. Elle est flashy, non ?



Elle a raison, celle-l&#224; est bien meilleur.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Elle a raison, celle-là est bien meilleur.



Effectivement. :love:       


Vous devriez bla bla bla... Mobyduck.


----------



## Melounette (14 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Elle a raison, celle-là est bien meilleur.


Ah non mais mettre "la danse des canards" dans la tête dès le matin,c'est pas humain.:mouais: 
J'en ai pour la journée là.:rateau: 
Merci Mobyduck, je te suis reconnaissante tout plein.


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Septembre 2006)

Et avec cette version de vertigo, cela n'aurait-il pas été mieux...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2006)

Serai-je donc le seul à apprécier cette pub ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Septembre 2006)

Comme une impression de d&#233;j&#224;-vu, non? Couleurs flashy, mais pas grand originalit&#233;...

(je parlais de la nouvelle pub du nouveau iPod naneu avec les nouvelles couleurs)


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Septembre 2006)

Surtout que la musique est... Comment dire...Burp (enfin, pour moi). :mouais:


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Septembre 2006)

wie gesagt, du déjà-vu...


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Septembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah non mais mettre "la danse des canards" dans la tête dès le matin,c'est pas humain.:mouais:
> J'en ai pour la journée là.:rateau:
> Merci Mobyduck, je te suis reconnaissante tout plein.



De rien, ce fut un plaisir.     

Coucou.


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> De rien, ce fut un plaisir.
> 
> Coucou.



Rah, la fin... 

_______________________
--------------------------------

Moaning? :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Moaning? :mouais:



Les joies du plaisir solitaire.       :rateau:

Rapide...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2006)

Je sais pas si elle a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; bue :rateau:

roofsex


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Rapide...


 Pas mal la livraison. 




odré a dit:


> Je sais pas si elle a déjà été bue :rateau:
> 
> roofsex


Et c'est le chat qui prend...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> De rien, ce fut un plaisir.
> 
> Coucou.


Mort de rire ! :love:        



G2LOQ a dit:


> Rah, la fin...
> 
> _______________________
> --------------------------------
> ...





odré a dit:


> Je sais pas si elle a déjà été bue :rateau:
> 
> roofsex


La charte, b***** !       



Mobyduck a dit:


> Rapide...


Quelle andouille ! :mouais:     



C'est la guerre


----------



## Craquounette (15 Septembre 2006)

Peut-être que ça ne va pas plaire à tout le monde... Mais  moi   :love: 

Entrainement personnalisé


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est la guerre


J'aime le _stop motion. _



Craquounette a dit:


> Peut-être que ça ne va pas plaire à tout le monde... Mais  moi   :love:
> 
> Entrainement personnalisé



Fake!


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Peut-être que ça ne va pas plaire à tout le monde... Mais  moi   :love:
> 
> Entrainement personnalisé



Il a bien raison, l'ancien n'était pas très efficace.


----------



## Aurélie85 (15 Septembre 2006)

Complot de vieux

Mythique!!!


----------



## pascalformac (15 Septembre 2006)

anime sympa
sans paroles mais du son !

calme la campagne?

Prenez une araign&#233;e , une coccinelle et divers insectes volants 
et ca donne une course  entre starwars, topgun  et F1
tr&#232;s sympa
bolide minuscule


----------



## Aurélie85 (15 Septembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> anime sympa
> sans paroles mais du son !
> 
> calme la campagne?
> ...



déjà vu des millions de fois! Mais toujours aussi sympa


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Septembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Peut-&#234;tre que &#231;a ne va pas plaire &#224; tout le monde... Mais  moi   :love:
> 
> Entrainement personnalis&#233;


C'est du b&#233;ton.    :love:  



			
				Aur&#233;lie85;3970382 a dit:
			
		

> Complot de vieux


D&#233;ja b&#251;.  



			
				Aur&#233;lie85;3970382 a dit:
			
		

> Mythique!!!


Ben oui, forc&#233;ment : &#224; un moment &#231;a devait &#234;tre la bonne r&#233;ponse. :rateau:   



Youpi !


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Youpi !



Fan de Wagner?


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Septembre 2006)

Beethoven c'est mieux.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2006)

Bon, il y a peut-&#234;tre un bug (quand j'ai cliqu&#233; sur le lien la premi&#232;re fois ce matin, je suis tomb&#233; sur une vid&#233;o en rapport avec Wagner) alors je pr&#233;cise que la vid&#233;o en question est celle de la pr&#233;sentation officielle de la t&#233;l&#233; couleur par une bande de joyeux drilles (si, si ). Cette vid&#233;o peut &#234;tre facilement retrouv&#233;e sur le site de l'Ina en tapant "couleur" dans le champ de recherche.


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Septembre 2006)

OK, C'est là que tu voulais en venir.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> OK, C'est là que tu voulais en venir.


Oui.


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Septembre 2006)

Je comprend mieux.  


Les rouages de la vie.  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Les rouages de la vie.  :love:



 Plus fort que Don Quichotte!


----------



## Patamach (18 Septembre 2006)

Vitalic - Poney (Part 1) dirigé par Pleix


La vidéo qui te fait aimer les chiens ... enfin presque.



:style:


----------



## Patamach (18 Septembre 2006)

Royksopp - Remind Me dirigé par H5

Une pub pour je ne sais quelle boite s'est beaucoup inspirée de cette video ... sur une musique de Lipps Inc.




:style:


----------



## richard-deux (18 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Royksopp - Remind Me dirigé par H5
> 
> Une pub pour je ne sais quelle boite s'est beaucoup inspirée de cette video ... sur une musique de Lipps Inc.



Areva.


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Septembre 2006)

The internet (Apple) is for porn.


----------



## Patamach (18 Septembre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> Areva.



Thanks 

Allez deux videos pour finir, une assez marrante, l'autre carr&#233;ment pas.

Junior Senior - Move Your Feet dirig&#233; par Shynola

Tr&#232;s 80s. 

Sigur Ros - Untitled 1 dirig&#233; par Floria Sigismondi






:style:


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Septembre 2006)

Die Hard 12


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Vitalic - Poney (Part 1) dirigé par Pleix
> 
> La vidéo qui te fait aimer les chiens ... enfin presque.
> 
> :style:



Les chiens permanentés 

kiki !!!!!


----------



## rezba (18 Septembre 2006)

"En m&#234;me temps, on a toujours une petite occasion de lancer des patates &#224; grande distance".


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> "En même temps, on a toujours une petite occasion de lancer des patates à grande distance".



Elle donne la frite cette vidéo.   


The Tale of How, on dirait presque du Tim Burton.  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> "En m&#234;me temps, on a toujours une petite occasion de lancer des patates &#224; grande distance".


Mythique! J'avais vu cette s&#233;quence en directe &#224; l'&#233;poque. 

Merci Rezba.


----------



## doudou83 (18 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> "En même temps, on a toujours une petite occasion de lancer des patates à grande distance".


Extra !! j'adore cette ancienne vidéo .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Plus fort que Don Quichotte!



Pas mieux.  



G2LOQ a dit:


> The internet (Apple) is for porn.





G2LOQ a dit:


> Die Hard 12


  





Amen.


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> The Tale of How, on dirait presque du Tim Burton.  :love:


Superbe! 


iDuck a dit:


> Amen.


Il est genial  Jean Yanne! 

--------------------------------------------
Microsoft &#224; un peu d'humour quand m&#234;me.


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Septembre 2006)

Pas touche.


----------



## Patamach (19 Septembre 2006)

Allez un autre clip que j'adore:

Electric Six - Danger! High Voltage!


----------



## rezba (19 Septembre 2006)

En suivant la piste des patators, je suis tomb&#233; sur les star****ers ! &#199;a promet d'&#234;tre grave.


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Pas touche.


Tiens, c'est un live. Pas d'animation cette fois. 



Patamach a dit:


> Allez un autre clip que j'adore:
> 
> Electric Six - Danger! High Voltage!


Let's rocks! 



rezba a dit:


> En suivant la piste des patators, je suis tombé sur les star****ers ! Ça promet d'être grave.


 Sponsorisé pas Pampers j'espère...


----------



## La mouette (19 Septembre 2006)

Tempête de sable dans le désert Irakien

Impressionnant la chute de la luminosité  et cette masse qui arrive ...incroyable...


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Septembre 2006)

[FONT=&quot]Bonjour les poumons :mouais:
Mais c'est vachement impressionnant vu de lintérieur!  
[/FONT]


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> [FONT=&quot]Bonjour les poumons&#8230; :mouais:
> Mais c'est vachement impressionnant vu de l&#8217;int&#233;rieur!
> [/FONT]


J'ai d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; pris dans un truc comme &#231;a. C'&#233;tait impressionnant, surtout qu'on &#233;tait sur un bateau &#224; 100 m&#232;tres de la plage, et comme on ne voyait pas &#224; 5 m&#232;tres, on ne savait plus par o&#249; se diriger. &#199;a avait dur&#233; une demi-heure.

Par contre, on n'a pas de difficult&#233; &#224; respirer. On est juste un peu g&#234;n&#233; par les grains de sable.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Tiens, c'est un live. Pas d'animation cette fois.


Oui. Qu'est-ce qu'il t'arrive Mobyduck ? La source est tarie ?   



La mouette a dit:


> Temp&#234;te de sable dans le d&#233;sert Irakien
> 
> Impressionnant la chute de la luminosit&#233;  et cette masse qui arrive ...incroyable...


Effectivement. 



Cyclisme ou boxe, il faut choisir !     
Dommage, il n'y a pas le son. 

Steve jobs' story :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Cyclisme ou boxe, il faut choisir !
> Dommage, il n'y a pas le son.


 Ils ne vont pas se faire trop mal avec leurs petits bras. 




> Steve jobs' story :love:


 Lhistoire de la fameuse coopérative fruitière.


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Septembre 2006)

Un scan gratuit pour le virus w32.m@lpolitus. 

 Spécialement recommandé aux utilisateurs de forums en manque de savoir vivre.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Oui. Qu'est-ce qu'il t'arrive Mobyduck ? La source est tarie ?



Pas encore...  ...mais ça va venir.  



iDuck a dit:


> Cyclisme ou boxe, il faut choisir !
> Dommage, il n'y a pas le son.



Aaah les boxeurs amateurs, aucune rigueur.      



iDuck a dit:


> Steve jobs' story :love:



Mangez des pommes!   








G2LOQ a dit:


> Un scan gratuit pour le virus w32.m@lpolitus.
> 
> Spécialement recommandé aux utilisateurs de forums en manque de savoir vivre.



Et y'en a.   


Bo.


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Septembre 2006)

minimal


----------



## tinibook (20 Septembre 2006)

Ah! Ces japs...  Excellent!


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Septembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> minimal


Bravo   !


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Bo.


 



Aurélie85 a dit:


> minimal


De très bons programmes sur la NHK.


----------



## Melounette (21 Septembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> minimal


Pita cola souï chi !(ou un truc dans l'genre). Extra, j'adore ce genre de truc, les japonais sont définitivement barges.


----------



## rezba (21 Septembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> minimal



C'est la grande classe ! 

(je comprends pas ce qu'il dit, ni ce qui est écrit, c'est peut être parce que je parle pas le japonais ?  )


----------



## Patamach (21 Septembre 2006)

Jeff Mills - The Exhibitionist



:style:


TCHIC POUM TCHIC POUM TCHIC POUM


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> C'est la grande classe !
> 
> (je comprends pas ce qu'il dit, ni ce qui est écrit, c'est peut être parce que je parle pas le japonais ?  )



En fait, c'est pas du japonais mais de l'anglais écrit en japonais.  
&#12500;&#12479;&#12468;&#12521;&#12473;&#12452;&#12483;&#12481; = Pythagoras Switch




Patamach a dit:


> Jeff Mills - The Exhibitionist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est quoi tout ce bruit? :mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Septembre 2006)

Sunday Boody Sunday


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2006)

Je suis pas sur que ça mérite un sujet en soit mais comme j'ai pas trouvé de fil adapté..

Marly-Gomont


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2006)

M&#234;me pas celui-l&#224; ?


----------



## divoli (21 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je suis pas sur que ça mérite un sujet en soit mais comme j'ai pas trouvé de fil adapté..
> 
> Marly-Gomont




Sympa, ce clip !


----------



## Patamach (21 Septembre 2006)

Très bon :style:

Comme quoi on peut faire de la bonne zic (et accessoirement un bon clip) avec deux bouts de ficelle. Yo.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3978425 a dit:
			
		

> Même pas celui-là ?


Ben j'y ai bien pensé mais les images animées c'est plutot des petits Mickeys qui dansent en flash, pas des vidéos. Nan?

Mais si tu préfère fusionner y'a no souci.


----------



## Craquounette (21 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je suis pas sur que ça mérite un sujet en soit mais comme j'ai pas trouvé de fil adapté..
> 
> Marly-Gomont



Excellent


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je suis pas sur que ça mérite un sujet en soit mais comme j'ai pas trouvé de fil adapté..
> 
> Marly-Gomont


P*tain mais bien sur que si que &#231;a m&#233;rite un fil. 
Mouhahaha! C'est excellent.


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Septembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> minimal



Sont vraiment bon sur la NHK.   



Patamach a dit:


> Jeff Mills - The Exhibitionist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bizarre cette musique (?).  



G2LOQ a dit:


> Sunday Boody Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## divoli (21 Septembre 2006)

A Marly-Gomont, il y a un garagiste-plombier. Je ne savais même pas que cela existait.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Sunday Boody Sunday


Excellent !  



jpmiss a dit:


> Je suis pas sur que &#231;a m&#233;rite un sujet en soit mais comme j'ai pas trouv&#233; de fil adapt&#233;..
> 
> Marly-Gomont


  




Bouh !


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Bouh !



Le bond!


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2006)

Pour rester dans le musical, une vieille gloire fait la guest star.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2006)

Le temps d'une chanson

O&#249; sont les femmes ?  :love: :love: :love:

Forbidden city
Dans cette s&#233;quence, aucun instrument &#233;lectronique n'est utilis&#233; (sauf &#224; la fin mais c'est le d&#233;but d'un autre morceau)


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Pour rester dans le musical, une vieille gloire fait la guest star.


Toujours aussi barbu! 



iDuck a dit:


> Le temps d'une chanson


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IOwnx1xgY0
Pas mal cette machinima. 


> Où sont les femmes ?  :love: :love: :love:


C'est marrant, mais je n'ai jamais pu l'encadrer cette chanson... :mouais:



> Forbidden city
> Dans cette séquence, aucun instrument électronique n'est utilisé (sauf à la fin mais c'est le début d'un autre morceau)



 Je naurais jamais pas pensé qu'il savait utiliser des instruments "normaux"  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gx-NLPH8JeM


----------



## twk (22 Septembre 2006)

Le tabac c'est tabou, on en viendra tous a bout


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gx-NLPH8JeM



il me fout les boules le gamin....


----------



## ultrabody (22 Septembre 2006)

je ne sais vraiment pas si c'est la bonne rubrique...
et je n'ose pas créer une nouvelle rubrique de peur qu'elle soit déjà créer avec un autre nom peut etre...

voilà un petit clin d'oeil :

orange,  fait de la pub avec un powerbook ou un mbp ???

http://www.orange-business.com/fr/sme/index.jsp

regardez l'image de droite...



ps: toutes mes excuses si je me trompe....


----------



## jpmiss (22 Septembre 2006)

twk a dit:


> Le tabac c'est tabou, on en viendra tous a bout



CA serait dommage de rater ça


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Septembre 2006)

ultrabody a dit:


> je ne sais vraiment pas si c'est la bonne rubrique...
> et je n'ose pas cr&#233;er une nouvelle rubrique de peur qu'elle soit d&#233;j&#224; cr&#233;er avec un autre nom peut etre...
> 
> voil&#224; un petit clin d'oeil :
> ...


Ou bien ce n'est pas un portable Apple, ou bien c'est un photo-montage. Car pour un PB, un MB ou un MBP, il manque un &#233;l&#233;ment essentiel : le bouton &#224; c&#244;t&#233; du clavier.









NB: dans ce fil, on aurait pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; des images anim&#233;es. Mais bon...


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Septembre 2006)

sooo s&#252;&#252;&#252;&#252;&#252;&#252;&#252;&#223;


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Septembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> sooo süüüüüüüß


Tiens, les vacances de Tux.


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Septembre 2006)

Pierrot le fou.


----------



## ultrabody (22 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ou bien ce n'est pas un portable Apple, ou bien c'est un photo-montage. Car pour un PB, un MB ou un MBP, il manque un élément essentiel : le bouton à côté du clavier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
bien vu !!
c'est possible que celà soit un ancien mac ?
en tt cas très bonne remarque je me suis bien fait avoir..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2006)

Aur&#233;lie85;3980484 a dit:
			
		

> sooo s&#252;&#252;&#252;&#252;&#252;&#252;&#252;&#223;


C'est pas bien de filer de la drogue aux pingouins !   



Mobyduck a dit:


> Pierrot le fou.


Ah ! Enfin de nouvelles vid&#233;os d'animations ! :love:  
Allez hop !  



Ils sont c*ns ces lapins :mouais: mais ils dansent super bien ! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2006)

Le b&#233;tisier des Keynotes
Si vous voulez bouler vert, faites-le &#224; ederntal, c'est lui qui a trouv&#233; la vid&#233;o (il l'a juste mise au mauvais endroit).


----------



## divoli (23 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est pas bien de filer de la drogue aux pingouins !



J'ai plutôt pensé que ce sont les pingouins qui ont filé de la drogue à Aurélie...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> J'ai plutôt pensé que ce sont les pingouins qui ont filé de la drogue à Aurélie...


Possible aussi.  
En tout cas, je crois que j'ai trouvé leur dealer.


----------



## tinibook (23 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> faites-le &#224; ederntal, c'est lui qui a trouv&#233; la vid&#233;o (il l'a juste mise au mauvais endroit).



Qui c'est qui &#233;tait preums?     
Et dire que je viens de perdre tous ces CDB... C'est p&#244; juste! 

En plus, je vais avoir le papa pingouin dans la t&#234;te toute la journ&#233;e... :rateau:


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Septembre 2006)

Ce n'était pas le 14 juillet, et pourtant... :afraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Qui c'est qui &#233;tait preums?
> Et dire que je viens de perdre tous ces CDB... C'est p&#244; juste!
> 
> En plus, je vais avoir le papa pingouin dans la t&#234;te toute la journ&#233;e... :rateau:



Oups ! D&#233;sol&#233;. :rose: 

Moi aussi, le papa pingouin toute la journ&#233;e dans la t&#234;te.  



PA5CAL a dit:


> Ce n'&#233;tait pas le 14 juillet, et pourtant... :afraid:


Encore heureux qu'il n'y avait personne dedans.


----------



## twk (23 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ce n'était pas le 14 juillet, et pourtant... :afraid:



T'apelle ça une image animée *sympa* toi


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Septembre 2006)

twk a dit:


> T'apelle ça une image animée *sympa* toi


A défaut de faire rêver ou de faire rigoler, c'est quand même assez spectaculaire en tout cas.


----------



## ederntal (23 Septembre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Qui c'est qui était preums?
> Et dire que je viens de perdre tous ces CDB... C'est pô juste!
> 
> En plus, je vais avoir le papa pingouin dans la tête toute la journée... :rateau:




désolé j'avais pas vu... Faut dire qui ya pas idée de poster un tel post dans un sous bois, à l'ombre qui plus est!!!


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Ah ! Enfin de nouvelles vid&#233;os d'animations ! :love:
> Allez hop !



Bah oui, mais c'est fini...j'en ai plus. Maintenant va falloir se d&#233;sintoxiquer mon bon monsieur...    



iDuck a dit:


> Ils sont c*ns ces lapins :mouais: mais ils dansent super bien ! :love:



C'est une promo tr&#232;s originale pour le prochain Rayman.  :love: 



iDuck a dit:


> Possible aussi.
> En tout cas, je crois que j'ai trouv&#233; leur dealer.



Elle est horrible cette chanson (?)...  :afraid:

...a mon avis c'est l'auteur qui prend des trucs.     :rateau:


----------



## tweek (24 Septembre 2006)

Y'a de quoi baver.


----------



## La mouette (24 Septembre 2006)

Souvenirs ...à fond les hauts parleurs


----------



## vousti (24 Septembre 2006)

rhôooo...... après plusieurs visionnages je n'ai toujours pas trouvé comment elle fait.
faut dire que j'ai un peu de mal à me concentrer.


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xe9hs_magicienne-deluree


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Septembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> Y'a de quoi baver.


 Ce n&#8217;est pas la planque de Ban Laden avec tous les explosifs pour son prochain mauvais coup ? 

  Good, Bon Jovi! 


La mouette a dit:


> Souvenirs ...&#224; fond les hauts parleurs



Quand j'&#233;tais gamin, je pensais que Tony Curtis &#233;tait gay...Avec ses gants, il me semblait un peu "pr&#233;cieux"... :rateau:


----------



## vousti (24 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Souvenirs ...à fond les hauts parleurs



j'avais les boutons et la voix qui ne savait pas sur quel octave se placer

au fait

coucoucircus.org  

si vous en voulez d'autres


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Septembre 2006)

vousti a dit:


> rh&#244;ooo...... apr&#232;s plusieurs visionnages je n'ai toujours pas trouv&#233; comment elle fait.
> faut dire que j'ai un peu de mal &#224; me concentrer.
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xe9hs_magicienne-deluree


D&#233;j&#224; bu.

Le truc: elle a un capuchon en forme de pouce, au fond duquel elle tasse le carr&#233; de tissu. Elle enfile le capuchon sur son pouce au moment de montrer ses mains vides. Ensuite elle n'a plus qu'&#224; le coincer &#224; l'endroit o&#249; elle d&#233;sire faire r&#233;appara&#238;tre le carr&#233; de tissu.


----------



## Melounette (24 Septembre 2006)

vousti a dit:


> rh&#244;ooo...... apr&#232;s plusieurs visionnages je n'ai toujours pas trouv&#233; comment elle fait.
> faut dire que j'ai un peu de mal &#224; me concentrer.


Un faux doigt en latex. Ou c'est la paume de la main. Facile.
Erf grill&#233;e.


----------



## PommeQ (25 Septembre 2006)

Une petite aprés une longue absence ... (peut être deja vu)


----------



## elKBron (25 Septembre 2006)

vousti a dit:


> rhôooo...... après plusieurs visionnages je n'ai toujours pas trouvé comment elle fait.
> faut dire que j'ai un peu de mal à me concentrer.
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xe9hs_magicienne-deluree


deja bue ICI
mais toujours aussi fascinant


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Septembre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Une petite aprés une longue absence ... (peut être deja vu)



 Pas vu pour ma part.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Souvenirs ...à fond les hauts parleurs



Autre souvenir... vas-y Raymond, fais péter le son   
Cette série est kitsch à mort, j'adore. :love:


----------



## La mouette (25 Septembre 2006)

Trouvé sur Mobilemag.ch



> Dans le clip ci-après, aucune modification numérique n'a été employée. TOUT CE QUE VOUS Y VERREZ REPRÉSENTE LA SITUATION EN TEMPS RÉEL...
> 
> Ce film a nécessité 606 essais. Dans les 605 premières, un détail mineur faisait défaut. Comme à chaque fois, il fallait rétablir toute la séquence... l'équipe de tournage y a passé des semaines, jour et nuit. En fin de compte, la plupart voulait changer de job.
> 
> ...



http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/honda.php


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Trouv&#233; sur Mobilemag.ch
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/honda.php


D&#233;j&#224; b&#251;, il me semble. Mais excellent quand m&#234;me. 



La solution aux probl&#232;mes de rasage   

Qui est ce grand corbeau noir ? (a donf les haut-parleurs).


----------



## La mouette (26 Septembre 2006)

En avant la musique..précision Suiiiiiiiiiisse


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Septembre 2006)

Je crois que j'ai jamais autant ris...


----------



## La mouette (26 Septembre 2006)

criant de vérité


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> La solution aux problèmes de rasage


  Ca doit être sympa que tu roules une pelle ça... :mouais: 


La mouette a dit:


> En avant la musique..précision Suiiiiiiiiiisse


  Presque au point pour se montrer sur les champs le 14 juillet en France.


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Septembre 2006)

La vie de Jesus


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> La vie de Jesus


:love:   



Du m&#234;me : la saillie princi&#232;re 

Sp&#233;cial d&#233;dicace &#224; Mobyduck


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> La vie de Jesus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magnifique.      :love:  



iDuck a dit:


> Spécial dédicace à Mobyduck



C'est...hypnotique...      :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Septembre 2006)

Le rébus


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Le rébus



  


Tiré par les cheveux.  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Le rébus


Et dire que c'est un renard...:mouais: 


Mobyduck a dit:


> Tiré par les cheveux.  :love:


 Capillotracté cette histoire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Tir&#233; par les cheveux.  :love:


'tain ! Mais c'est la Speedy Gonzalez du tricot      
Par contre, elle est conne d'avoir jet&#233; ses ciseaux : elle aurait encore pu tricot&#233; avec les poils de son c**.   :mouais:      
D&#233;sol&#233;. :rose:  

EDIT : Ah ! Tu vois que tu en as encore trouv&#233; des vid&#233;os d'animation ! Donc la cure de d&#233;sintoxication attendra (&#224; ce propos, si tu connais l'adresse d'un centre, fais-moi signe ).


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> 'tain ! Mais c'est la Speedy Gonzalez du tricot
> Par contre, elle est conne d'avoir jeté ses ciseaux : elle aurait encore pu tricoté avec les poils de son c**.   :mouais:
> Désolé. :rose:



Marrant comme on peut avoir l'esprit tordu parfois, moi je pensais plutôt au joli pull en laine qu'elle avait sur le dos.       



iDuck a dit:


> EDIT : Ah ! Tu vois que tu en as encore trouvé des vidéos d'animation ! Donc la cure de désintoxication attendra (à ce propos, si tu connais l'adresse d'un centre, fais-moi signe ).



Oui, mais là je suis tombé dessus vraiment par hasard...donc va falloir la faire durer un peu...sinon gare à la sensation de manque en attendant la prochaine tournée.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Marrant comme on peut avoir l'esprit tordu parfois, moi je pensais plutôt au joli pull en laine qu'elle avait sur le dos.


Oui mais après, elle se serait retrouvée à poil. Alors que les poils du c**, ça ne se remarque pas.      
PS : oui, j'ai l'esprit tordu !      





Mobyduck a dit:


> Oui, mais là je suis tombé dessus vraiment par hasard...donc va falloir la faire durer un peu...sinon gare à la sensation de manque en attendant la prochaine tournée.


Ca va être dur. :afraid:


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Oui mais après, elle se serait retrouvée à poil. (...)



Ah tiens, c'est vrai ça...      



iDuck a dit:


> PS : oui, j'ai l'esprit tordu !



Ca m'arrive aussi.  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ah tiens, c'est vrai ça...


Ah. Merci.   




Mobyduck a dit:


> Ca m'arrive aussi.  :rateau:


Moi, c'est 24h/24. :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2006)

Cat Head Theatre


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2006)

http://www.morte*******.com/viewpage.php?page_id=8

bon a cause du censeur automatique voil&#224; c'est 

http://www.mortecouil'le.com/viewpage.php?page_id=8 

sans le ' ....


----------



## Melounette (28 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> http://www.morte*******.com/viewpage.php?page_id=8
> 
> bon a cause du censeur automatique voilà c'est
> 
> ...


Extra. 
Je vous conseille si vous avez un peu de temps de le regarder, ça asseoit son homme, la vache. Et regardez-le jusqu'au bout, même si l'esprit d'escalier n'est pas toujours simple à suivre, j'adore ça. 
SM, merci.


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Cat Head Theatre



Oooh, des chats bottés.  :rateau:   



supermoquette a dit:


> http://www.morte*******.com/viewpage.php?page_id=8
> 
> bon a cause du censeur automatique voilà c'est
> 
> ...



Un court à caractère informatif avec juste ce qu'il faut d'humour noir.


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> http://www.morte*******.com/viewpage.php?page_id=8
> 
> bon a cause du censeur automatique voil&#224; c'est
> 
> ...


D&#233;j&#224; bue, dommage (sur ce fil, post #305 par philire, le 02/09/2006 &#224; 22h52).

C'est un "documentaire" qui laisse un go&#251;t amer  ...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Déjà bue, dommage (sur ce fil, post #305 par philire, le 02/09/2006 à 22h52).


'tain chuis scié par ta précision d'horloger


----------



## tirhum (28 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> 'tain chuis scié par ta précision d'horloger


... suisse, évidemment !!


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Septembre 2006)

La Bande A Fifi - Sharon Stone


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> D&#233;j&#224; bue, dommage (sur ce fil, post #305 par philire, le 02/09/2006 &#224; 22h52).
> 
> C'est un "documentaire" qui laisse un go&#251;t amer  ...



Ben moi, je ne connaissais pas et je trouve &#231;a vraiment excellent. 



G2LOQ a dit:


> La Bande A Fifi - Sharon Stone


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Septembre 2006)

Recyclage
http://www.binnes.com/image_voir,id...-ca-serve-a-quelque-chose-les-Macintosh,.html


----------



## philire (28 Septembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Ben moi, je ne connaissais pas et je trouve ça vraiment excellent.


iDuck, tu devrais suivre ce fil, il est vraiment sympa


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Septembre 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:


> Recyclage
> http://www.binnes.com/image_voir,id...-ca-serve-a-quelque-chose-les-Macintosh,.html



Pas con du tout! 


===========================================

There She Is!!
There She Is!! Step Two
:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2006)

philire a dit:


> iDuck, tu devrais suivre ce fil, il est vraiment sympa


Mais je suis, cher ami. Je suis.   



G2LOQ a dit:


> Pas con du tout!
> 
> 
> ===========================================
> ...


Oui mais pas anim&#233; du tout.  

Par contre, les tiennes sont anim&#233;es et tr&#232;s sympas.


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Septembre 2006)

*Backstreet Boys *  Mieux vaut connaître un peu l'anglais.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2006)

Robot deudeuche
Vraiment pas solide. :mouais:


----------



## two (29 Septembre 2006)

il serait capablle de nous faire un roulement de tambour avec un bras dans le platre     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

Impressionnant .


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Pas con du tout!



Comme tu dis.   






G2LOQ a dit:


> There She Is!!
> There She Is!! Step Two
> :love:



Un joli plaidoyer pour la différence.  



iDuck a dit:


> Robot deudeuche
> Vraiment pas solide. :mouais:



Pas grave, on répare la deuche avec des bouts de ficelle.


----------



## elKBron (29 Septembre 2006)

two a dit:


> il serait capablle de nous faire un roulement de tambour avec un bras dans le platre     :love:



ouaip, mais celui là, fait VRAIMENT partie des meilleurs batteurs du monde !
Hellhammer, batteur du groupe Mayhem, précision de métronome et d'horloge suisse à la fois 
j'adore son travail :love:

PS : et pour ceux qui me demanderaient "euh c est le fil des images animées SYMPAS", je leur réponds qu'il y a dans cette vidéo des détails qui me font bien marrer...


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Septembre 2006)

Happy Birthday Donald :love:


----------



## two (29 Septembre 2006)

toute notre enfance :love:


----------



## two (29 Septembre 2006)

et vive les &#233;pinards


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Happy Birthday Donald :love:



Oui. Bon anniversaire le canard. :love:



two a dit:


> toute notre enfance :love:


Oui. :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Septembre 2006)

two a dit:


> et vive les épinards



Je ne l'avais jamais vu celui-là!


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Septembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Happy Birthday Donald :love:



Fumant...j'en ai les larmes aux yeux.   



two a dit:


> toute notre enfance :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que de souvenirs.


----------



## maxime.g (30 Septembre 2006)

Attention ça fait mal !! 

Bien fait !!!


----------



## philire (30 Septembre 2006)

Pour ceux qui avaient aimé ça... :style: (posté par... SM peut-être ?)


... une petite démystification  (pas le souvenir de l'avoir vu ici)


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Septembre 2006)

maxime.g a dit:


> Attention ça fait mal !! Bien fait !!!


Pas mieux. 



philire a dit:


> Pour ceux qui avaient aimé ça... :style: (posté par... SM peut-être ?)
> 
> 
> ... une petite démystification  (pas le souvenir de l'avoir vu ici)


 Intéressant le Making Off.


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Septembre 2006)

2-0-5


----------



## two (1 Octobre 2006)

Born to be alive


----------



## two (1 Octobre 2006)

Born to be alive


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> 2-0-5



Il a été exaucer.    



Garçon vacher.


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Octobre 2006)

two a dit:


> Born to be alive


Déjà bu, mais toujours aussi drôle! 


Mobyduck a dit:


> Garçon vacher.


Génial la chute!


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Octobre 2006)

*Don't Download This Song!  
*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> 2-0-5


C'est quand qu'il sort le disque ?  



two a dit:


> Born to be alive


Il n'a vraiment pas de bol (si on peut dire).  



G2LOQ a dit:


> G&#233;nial la chute!


Carr&#233;ment. 







Vbull...  




G2LOQ a dit:


> *Don't Download This Song!
> *






Danse ma poule !


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Danse ma poule !



 Cest sûrement un passage de lémission "Tracks".


----------



## Patamach (2 Octobre 2006)

*My Bloody Valentine* - Sometimes. 
J'adore cette chanson et le mariage réussi des guitares saturées à la voix cottoneuse de Kevin Shields.

Extrait du film "Lost in Translation"

:style:


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> *My Bloody Valentine* - Sometimes.
> J'adore cette chanson et le mariage réussi des guitares saturées à la voix cottoneuse de Kevin Shields.
> 
> Extrait du film "Lost in Translation"
> ...



Ca me fait penser que j'ai pas encore vu ce film... :rose:


----------



## two (3 Octobre 2006)

d&#233;sol&#233; si cela a d&#233;ja &#233;t&#233; propos&#233; mais j'adore ces amours impossibles


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Octobre 2006)

two a dit:


> désolé si cela a déja été proposé mais j'adore ces amours impossibles


Bû et rebû. Mais sympa quand même.


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Octobre 2006)

two a dit:


> désolé si cela a déja été proposé mais j'adore ces amours impossibles


Déjà bu, mais pas désagréable à revoir.
Etait-ce prémonitoire ? Le petit dernier doit avoir BootCamp et un processeur Intel dans le ventre, hein  ?


----------



## tinibook (3 Octobre 2006)

Je l'avais mis dans le topic des tarmos mais vu le succès la voici...
Vous avez pas l'heure?


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Octobre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Je l'avais mis dans le topic des tarmos mais vu le succ&#232;s la voici...
> Vous avez pas l'heure?


    !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Octobre 2006)

Pa palala


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pa palala



Le Cercle ?


----------



## rezba (3 Octobre 2006)

The Avalanches. 7 Djs. Un album complet, tr&#232;s bon.


----------



## elKBron (3 Octobre 2006)

ahlalalala quel bonheur !
moi qui cherchait depuis des années pour retrouver CE CLIP... merci SM ! 
belles années lycée...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2006)

J'esp&#232;re qu'elle n'a pas d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; post&#233;e(je ne viens pas souvent sur ce fil).J'ai fait quelques pages mais pas toutes il y en a trop:rose:
I like to Meuh


----------



## Melounette (3 Octobre 2006)

Bon bin j'édite puisque t'édites.:bebe:  Je crois que oui aussi, mais c'était peut-être il y a longtemps ou peut-être pas Et je n'ai pas la précision d'horloger des piliers de ce fil.


----------



## dellys (3 Octobre 2006)

Dans la s&#233;rie animaux 

A couper le souffle :afraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2006)

Grug fait son service militaire


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Octobre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> Dans la s&#233;rie animaux


Tiens, Odr&#233; en vacances.  


> A couper le souffle :afraid:


 



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Grug fait son service militaire


En chine en plus! :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Tiens, Odré en vacances.
> (...)



Hum, elle est très douée.  :love:



Père et fille.  :love:


----------



## elKBron (3 Octobre 2006)

Celle ci, on l'a déjà vue... mais elle est tellement bien, qu'à mon sens, elle mérite d'être encore citée... 

non, pas taper... make love not ... euh.. non, rien a voir


----------



## two (4 Octobre 2006)

Un clip excellent... ce tube me rend dingue


----------



## tinibook (4 Octobre 2006)

Y'a des situations comme &#231;a... 
Ou vous &#234;tes un ma&#238;tre Yoda  ou vous appelez Joe la Mouk...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Odré en vacances.



Attend j'ai eut ma première étoile faut pas déconner  



Mobyduck a dit:


> Hum, elle est très douée.  :love:



Et sans les mains !

Un certain doigté ...


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Et sans les mains !



Vraiment très douée.  :love:  



odré a dit:


> Un certain doigté ...



Il est magique.  :love:  

Respect.


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Octobre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Père et fille.  :love:



:'(


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Octobre 2006)

Le rythme dans la peau.


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Octobre 2006)

I love sky


I love picnic


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Octobre 2006)

Oh!!! regardez comme c'est chou!!! C'est tellement mimi! Je l'adopte!!!


----------



## Melounette (4 Octobre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Oh!!! regardez comme c'est chou!!! C'est tellement mimi! Je l'adopte!!!


Ouais moi aussi, et puis je vais acheter de la moutarde, il m'a l'air bien tendre.


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Octobre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> I love sky
> 
> 
> I love picnic



Déjà bu.    



Aurélie85 a dit:


> Oh!!! regardez comme c'est chou!!! C'est tellement mimi! Je l'adopte!!!



Un civet?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Octobre 2006)

Je reviens après 3 jours d'absence (plus de lumière suite à grosse tempête sur la Gironde). Donc je ne vais pas me taper 3 jours de vidéos. Je vous fais confiance pour en avoir trouvé des super sympas et vous adresse mes félicitations.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :rose:
> Ben j'avais jamais vu...
> :love::sick:
> 
> Là j'allais bien, j'étais en train de dessiner des pingouins, tout bien, j'écoutais de la musique trop-la-pêche et puis je me retrouve les joues toutes mouillées et les yeux rouges, merci beaucoup hein.



Des pinguoins ? Et sans indiscrétion, ils faisaient quoi les pinguoins que tu dessinais ?      

EDIT: Postes-nous ton dessin sur le fil quand tu l'auras fini. Histoire qu'on voit le chef d'oeuvre.


----------



## two (5 Octobre 2006)

les barres chocolat&#233;es


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Octobre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le rythme dans la peau.


Show time! 


Mobyduck a dit:


> Un civet?


LSD? 



two a dit:


> les barres chocolatées



Faut pas faire du sport, c'est mauvais pour le compte en banque.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Octobre 2006)

two a dit:


> les barres chocolat&#233;es


D&#233;j&#224; b&#251;, il me semble. Mais toujours aussi excellent.  



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Des PING*OUIN*S, pas _des pinguoins_, c'est lumai qui m'a mis le nez dess qui m'a expliqu&#233; comment &#231;a s'&#233;crivait...
> :love:



Oups ! :rose:


----------



## two (5 Octobre 2006)

comment eviter les chutes en moto


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Octobre 2006)

two a dit:


> comment eviter les chutes en moto



Evidemment. Comme &#231;a. Mais &#231;a n'emp&#234;che pas les chutes lat&#233;rales. 



Singe farceur


----------



## two (5 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Singe farceur




 pas froid aux yeux...

the full mouse-ty


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Octobre 2006)

two a dit:


> the full mouse-ty



Excellente la chute ! :love:


----------



## richard-deux (5 Octobre 2006)

Examen


----------



## two (5 Octobre 2006)

femmes au volant


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Singe farceur


Impressionnant !!


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Octobre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> Examen



Bien trouvé...   



two a dit:


> femmes au volant



"... mort au tournant", en tout cas, c'est ce qu'on dit !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Octobre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> "... mort au tournant", en tout cas, c'est ce qu'on dit !!!



Tu vas te faire des tas d'amies, toi, avec ce genre de d&#233;clarations.


----------



## two (5 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu vas te faire des tas d'amies, toi, avec ce genre de déclarations.



oh oui 

mais ne comptez pas sur moi pour la solidarité masculine


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Octobre 2006)

two a dit:


> oh oui
> 
> mais ne comptez pas sur moi pour la solidarité masculine



Bah quoi? Ils en auraient mis partout sinon.   

:rateau:


----------



## tinibook (5 Octobre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> "... mort au tournant", en tout cas, c'est ce qu'on dit !!!



Oh t'as pas si faux.


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Octobre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Oh t'as pas si faux.


 Très bon pour léconomie !


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Octobre 2006)

*Heavy                    Metal Guy 
*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Oh t'as pas si faux.


    



G2LOQ a dit:


> *Heavy                    Metal Guy
> *


Very heavy.


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> *Heavy                    Metal Guy
> *



Oh Yeah, ça rock's!!!    :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2006)

Des femmes qu'on n'oublie pas 

La drogue, c'est pas bien !    :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Octobre 2006)

Hum, les nuls... 

Allez, restons sur C+ avec Class pas Class : A un Enterrement


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Des femmes qu'on n'oublie pas
> 
> (...)



Le contraire serait difficile.  :rateau:   



G2LOQ a dit:


> Hum, les nuls...
> 
> Allez, restons sur C+ avec Class pas Class : A un Enterrement


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Octobre 2006)

Ce soir, les gars sont de sorti !


----------



## La mouette (6 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Ce soir, les gars sont de sorti !



Combien comme eux ce soir ?  

Pitié


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

Mais ils y mettent tout leur coeur et leur déhanchement


----------



## La mouette (6 Octobre 2006)

Les chats Kwikas


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Combien comme eux ce soir ?
> 
> Pitié



Un vrai morceau de sucre les castings!


----------



## tinibook (6 Octobre 2006)

Les gars sont trop fort!  

Moi j'aime bien Midget... 

 Le Kwiskas!


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Les chats Kwikas





tinibook a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien Midget...


 Ca fait bizarre, mais il semble assumer et assurer !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Allez, restons sur C+ avec Class pas Class : A un Enterrement


   



La mouette a dit:


> Piti&#233;


Finalement, c'est ce qu'il y a de plus int&#233;ressant dans cette &#233;mission. :rateau:     



La mouette a dit:


> Les chats Kwikas


D&#233;j&#224; b&#251;. Mais on ne s'en lasse pas.   



T&#233;l&#233; assistance n° 2
Toujours aussi dr&#244;le ! :love:    

Love on the 20H
Sacr&#233; PPDA !


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Octobre 2006)

Bath Time.


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Télé assistance n° 2


je les aime bien ces deux là! 


> Love on the 20HSacré PPDA !


  Arghhhh !!!! :mouais: pas fan de ces deux là...



Mobyduck a dit:


> Bath Time.


 De toute façon, le chien mouillé, ça sent mauvais.


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Octobre 2006)

Comme un fétu de paille.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Comme un fétu de paille.  :love:



très joli. Un peu de tendresse dans ce monde de brute.


----------



## Craquounette (8 Octobre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Comme un fétu de paille.  :love:



:love: pour bien commencer un dimanche  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Octobre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Bath Time.


La musique, c'est Charly Oleg qui joue ?     



Mobyduck a dit:


> Comme un f&#233;tu de paille.  :love:


Magnifique ! 



Tournez Man&#232;ge 
Une deuxi&#232;me (inclus l'excellente parodie des Inconnus )
Faudrait vraiment qu'elle revienne cette &#233;mission. C'est du caviar. :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Octobre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Comme un fétu de paille.  :love:





iDuck a dit:


> Tournez Manège
> Une deuxième (inclus l'excellente parodie des Inconnus )
> Faudrait vraiment qu'elle revienne cette émission. C'est du caviar. :love:


 Il y avait de sacrés numéraux!


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Octobre 2006)

THE CONSUMERIST: Tekserve Ad with over $60,000 in ipods :mouais:


----------



## two (8 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> THE CONSUMERIST: Tekserve Ad with over $60,000 in ipods :mouais:



déja bu

il ne faut pas juger trop vite

trop vite juger il ne faut pas

j'ai jugé trop vite là?


----------



## richard-deux (8 Octobre 2006)

two a dit:


> déja bu
> 
> il ne faut pas juger trop vite
> 
> ...



Excellent.


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> La musique, c'est Charly Oleg qui joue ?



C'est une possibilité.    



iDuck a dit:


> Tournez Manège
> Une deuxième (inclus l'excellente parodie des Inconnus )
> Faudrait vraiment qu'elle revienne cette émission. C'est du caviar. :love:



Que de souvenirs.  :rateau:   



G2LOQ a dit:


> THE CONSUMERIST: Tekserve Ad with over $60,000 in ipods :mouais:



Quo Vadis Dominum...



two a dit:


> (...)
> 
> il ne faut pas juger trop vite



Déjà bu.   



two a dit:


> trop vite juger il ne faut pas
> 
> j'ai jugé trop vite là?


----------



## two (8 Octobre 2006)

machine a laver ushuaya


----------



## Craquounette (8 Octobre 2006)

two a dit:


> machine a laver ushuaya



 

Mais c'est pas ça qui va me faire aimer la lessive


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Octobre 2006)

Manitas De La Bitas


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Manitas De La Bitas



Habile.


----------



## two (8 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Manitas De La Bitas


excellent ! (la s&#233;quence complete)


Petits probl&#232;mes dentaires  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> THE CONSUMERIST: Tekserve Ad with over $60,000 in ipods :mouais:


C'est s&#251;r qu'il y a mieux &#224; faire avec des iPods mais c'est joli quand m&#234;me.  



two a dit:


> il ne faut pas juger trop vite
> 
> trop vite juger il ne faut pas
> 
> j'ai jug&#233; trop vite l&#224;?


C'est vrai que les apparences sont parfois trompeuses.  



two a dit:


> machine a laver ushuaya


Joli. 



G2LOQ a dit:


> Manitas De La Bitas


J'adore ! :love: 










Le Tetris pour diab&#233;tique (bient&#244;t sur iPod ?) 

Jean-Michel Samcowl 

Jean-Michel Cava


----------



## two (9 Octobre 2006)

> Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; iDuck


  ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2006)

two a dit:


> ...



Merci quand même.


----------



## tinibook (9 Octobre 2006)

Ca va bien, merci!


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Jean-Michel Cava



Mieux que le  du Présentez-vous.      :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


>


On en est tous là... 





> Le Tetris pour diabétique (bientôt sur iPod ?)


Bien fait ce truc! 



> Jean-Michel Samcowl Jean-Michel Cava


Kad&O!


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Octobre 2006)

Monty Python Vs StarWars


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Monty Python Vs StarWars



L'une des rencontres les plus improbables du cinéma.  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Monty Python Vs StarWars


Au moins, sans bras et sans jambes, il n'emb&#234;tera plus personne.      



Starsky et Hutch


----------



## elKBron (10 Octobre 2006)

et pour le coup, il n aura meme pas une miette de chocoloat


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2006)

elKBron a dit:


> et pour le coup, il n aura meme pas une miette de chocoloat


Exact. Pas de bras, pas de chocolat.


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Starsky et Hutch



J'adore la voix de Patrick Poivey! :love:


----------



## tinibook (10 Octobre 2006)

J'aime bien le résultat! :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Octobre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> J'aime bien le résultat! :love:



De la version PC?


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Octobre 2006)

Mister Freeze, le glaçon friandise.


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Octobre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Mister Freeze, le glaçon friandise.



 Faut quand même garder la tête sur les épaules avec les friandises.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Octobre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Mister Freeze, le glaçon friandise.


Arrrfffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!!! poilant !!!!!!!!!!!! J'adore !!!


----------



## Foguenne (11 Octobre 2006)

La vidéo qui circule le plus en Wallonie pour le moment.
Il a réellement gagné, ce n'est pas une blague. 
(Je ne lance pas un débat politique...  )
On a enfin trouvé une explication au surréalisme belge... 
Les autres vidéos sur la page mérite le détour.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Octobre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> J'aime bien le résultat! :love:


On comprend mieux notre préférence pour le Mac.  



Mobyduck a dit:


> Mister Freeze, le glaçon friandise.


Totalement givrée cette pub. :rateau:    



Foguenne a dit:


> La vidéo qui circule le plus en Wallonie pour le moment.
> Il a réellement gagné, ce n'est pas une blague.
> (Je ne lance pas un débat politique...  )
> On a enfin trouvé une explication au surréalisme belge...
> Les autres vidéos sur la page mérite le détour.


Heureusement qu'il n'est pas seul à parler, sinon on n'aurait pû croire que la vidéo était au ralenti.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Welcome to French Guiana


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Octobre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> La vid&#233;o qui circule le plus en Wallonie pour le moment.
> Il a r&#233;ellement gagn&#233;, ce n'est pas une blague.
> (Je ne lance pas un d&#233;bat politique...  )
> On a enfin trouv&#233; une explication au surr&#233;alisme belge...
> Les autres vid&#233;os sur la page m&#233;rite le d&#233;tour.



Deux questions: 
1) Que prend t-il?
                        2) Il est partageur ?  



			
				odr&#233;;4005130 a dit:
			
		

> Welcome to French Guiana


 O&#249; les r&#234;ves deviennent r&#233;alit&#233; qu&#8217;il dit&#8230;


----------



## Amok (11 Octobre 2006)

two a dit:


> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à iDuck



+ les autres posts du même genre.



Déjà dit ailleurs : on évite ce genre de post. Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4005130 a dit:
			
		

> Welcome to French Guiana


Ca donne envie d'y aller. 



Une pub odorante (&#231;a sent pas la rose )


----------



## tinibook (12 Octobre 2006)

:rose: D&#233;sol&#233;!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Octobre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Pour rester dans le prout musical...


Déjà bû. Je le sais : c'est moi qui l'avait mis.


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Une pub odorante (ça sent pas la rose )



Une nouvelle arme bactériologique?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2006)

D&#233;j&#224; bue, mais...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Déjà bue, mais...



Jamais vu : excellent


----------



## tinibook (12 Octobre 2006)

Un petit trick sympa.


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Octobre 2006)

Ceci n'est pas une image animée sympa mais un site sympa!


----------



## elKBron (12 Octobre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Ceci n'est pas une image animée sympa mais un site sympa!


hum... deja bue pendant au moins 1 semaine il n y a pas si longtemps en tant que bandeau de pub en bas de page de MacGé


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Octobre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Un petit trick sympa.



Ok, alors fingertricks!


----------



## elKBron (12 Octobre 2006)

et spéciale dédicace à teo, c est bien ca ???


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Octobre 2006)

elKBron a dit:


> hum... deja bue pendant au moins 1 semaine il n y a pas si longtemps en tant que bandeau de pub en bas de page de MacGé



je regarde pas les pubs moi...


----------



## two (13 Octobre 2006)

Plus q'une semaine avant la nuit des publivores   





On passe du cocq à l'ane : Le politiquement correct n'existait pas en 1943


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Déjà bue, mais...


Les Deschiens ! :love:     



tinibook a dit:


> Un petit trick sympa.


Très. 



G2LOQ a dit:


> Ok, alors fingertricks!


Idem. 



elKBron a dit:


> et spéciale dédicace à teo, c est bien ca ???


Ah le Muppet Show ! :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Octobre 2006)

two a dit:


> Plus q'une semaine (...)



Oh c'est bête...un poteau.     



two a dit:


> (...) avant la nuit (...)



Ce qui est triste avec les hallucinations...c'est qu'elles disparaissent.  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Oh c'est b&#234;te...un poteau.
> 
> 
> 
> Ce qui est triste avec les hallucinations...c'est qu'elles disparaissent.  :rateau:


Idem. 



Borat 

Pour voir la vid&#233;o, cliquez sur l'encadr&#233; bleu :


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2006)

Vous n'imaginez pas ce qu'un pot de rillettes peut faire pour vous.


----------



## tinibook (13 Octobre 2006)

Hi, hi, hi!  Tony final


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Borat  Pour voir la vidéo, cliquez sur l'encadré bleu :



Il me semble que c'est sur C+ que j'en ai entendu parler.


----------



## two (14 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Vous n'imaginez pas ce qu'un pot de rillettes peut faire pour vous.



De loin (bon daccord de très loin) celui qui joue christopher me fait penser a docevil...









Bon OK je sors:rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Il me semble que c'est sur C+ que j'en ai entendu parler.


Effectivement, il &#233;taitt invit&#233; au"Grand journal de Canal +" dans la semaine (jeudi il me semble). 


Chaton musicien


----------



## two (14 Octobre 2006)

Quelle est le diff&#233;rence entre un chat et un hamster


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Chaton musicien


Glauque comme compositeur quand même... :mouais: 



two a dit:


> Quelle est le différence entre un chat et un hamster



 C'est pas crétin, il dépense les calories avant de les ingurgiter!


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Octobre 2006)

Quantum leap 

  P.S:Evidement, si on ne connaît pas la série, ça fonctionne beaucoup moins bien


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

Mickey, Minnie et les autres (chaud)


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Octobre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Mickey, Minnie et les autres (chaud)


C'est plut&#244;t soft. Rien &#224; voir avec le poster original (interdit aux moins de 16 ans). (ICI, le m&#234;me en couleur sur Wikipedia)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Octobre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Mickey, Minnie et les autres (chaud)


Je l'ai vue l'autre soir sur Canal +. C'est super de l'avoir trouvée. Merci.


----------



## philire (15 Octobre 2006)

(cliquer sur la t&#234;te)


----------



## pascalformac (15 Octobre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> C'est plut&#244;t soft. Rien &#224; voir avec le poster original (interdit aux moins de 16 ans). (ICI, le m&#234;me en couleur sur Wikipedia)


certes soft mais Disney sanctionne les employ&#233;s impliqu&#233;s dans cette video du niveau de potacherie de coll&#232;ge.
Toujours aussi sympa , Disney.... :mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Octobre 2006)

mountaindew


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> mountaindew


Imaginez un peu que les tapes, ce soit dans la gueule.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2006)

Graffitis


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Graffitis



 Ils ont du talent et ne pourrissent visiblement pas les murs des autres comme certains...


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Graffitis



Ou l'art de l'éphémère.


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

Les 10 meilleures pub Apple .. selon eux ...


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Les 10 meilleures pub Apple .. selon eux ...



 Même pas le tournesol ??? :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

J'ai mis selon eux


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> J'ai mis selon eux



 Javais noté cela.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Même pas le tournesol ??? :mouais:


Quelle faute de goût. :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2006)

Spicy burger


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Spicy burger


S'il faut juste lui donner un hamburger pour qu'elle vienne laver ma voiture, alors &#231;a peut se faire... :rateau:


----------



## richard-deux (17 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Même pas le tournesol ??? :mouais:



C'est vrai qu'elle aurait mérité d'être dans ce top 10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noXFIXChmd4


----------



## two (17 Octobre 2006)

Ushua&#239;a et les courcourelles du bengale


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2006)

http://www.tetesaclaques.tv/collection.php


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2006)

Marrant je poste un lien t&#234;tes &#224; claques et hop :

			Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 3 (3 membre(s) et 0 invit&#233;(s)) 		 	 	 		 			supermoquette+, odr&#233;, tirhum


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> http://www.tetesaclaques.tv/collection.php



Ton lien am&#232;ne vers une page de pub ....

Edit : file travailler toi non mais !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2006)

Nop...


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> http://www.tetesaclaques.tv/collection.php



Toute ressemblance avec des membres de MacGé serait parfaitement ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Dongeons et Dragons (hard )


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Octobre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Dongeons et Dragons (hard )



Les RPG's...

D'ailleurs, en ce moment je suis sur Valkyrie Profile 2 Silmeria et c'est... :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> J'envoie de l'amoooour...
> Et en plus ils sont beaux.
> :love:
> :love:



Oh, c'est mimi tout plein.  :love:


----------



## pasc (17 Octobre 2006)

le cintre


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Octobre 2006)

pasc a dit:


> le cintre


Tr&#232;s bon !!!  

Et sur la m&#234;me page, il y a aussi "Pas facile d'&#234;tre Sid Marcus" et "Les films faits chez Kubrick", r&#233;alis&#233;s par la m&#234;me &#233;quipe.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> J'envoie de l'amoooour...
> Et en plus ils sont beaux.
> :love:
> :love:


Pas de souci. Des hommes en blouse blanche vont venir les chercher.  :hosto:    



two a dit:


> Ushua&#239;a et les courcourelles du bengale


   



pasc a dit:


> le cintre





PA5CAL a dit:


> Tr&#232;s bon !!!
> 
> Et sur la m&#234;me page, il y a aussi "Pas facile d'&#234;tre Sid Marcus" et "Les films faits chez Kubrick", r&#233;alis&#233;s par la m&#234;me &#233;quipe.


G&#233;nial !   




Le rap de la Maison Blanche


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Octobre 2006)

pasc a dit:


> le cintre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vraiment cintré...   ...j'adore!  :rateau:    :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2006)

Explosion de couleur


----------



## richard-deux (18 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Le rap de la Maison Blanche



sunday bloody sunday


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Explosion de couleur


Vachement bien fait cette pub!  (A, ouais, le 1080p c'est le bien!  )



richarddeux a dit:


> sunday bloody sunday



Déjà bu, mais toujours aussi réussi!  (C'est bon U2, mangez en! :love: )


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Octobre 2006)

Une petite faim?


----------



## tinibook (18 Octobre 2006)

:sick: Ah ça c'est sûr que c'est pas très miam-miam, mais ça me fait bien marrer quand même!


----------



## sylko (18 Octobre 2006)

Bluffant...    

Son site


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Octobre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> :sick: Ah ça c'est sûr que c'est pas très miam-miam, mais ça me fait bien marrer quand même!



Et ça colle bien à ton avatar en plus!


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Octobre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Bluffant...
> 
> Son site



Déjà bu dans le fil des vidéos (d'ailleurs, il va surement bientôt s'y retrouver...  )


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Octobre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Bluffant...
> 
> Son site





Comme j'ai du 512k j'ai pas encore regardé la vidéo en entier, mais le passage à 1min20 je parie que quand elle secoue les mains elle n'a plus le foulard et qu'elle l'a mit dans sa jupe quand elle s'est retournée Mais très rapidement quand même 

Et dans le soutif pareil à 2min 30


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Bluffant...
> 
> Son site


 
Elle devrait faire un truc avec Bigard. Sur sc&#232;ne...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Octobre 2006)

Bon, maintenant qu'elle a plus rien... Si elle le gardait sur le dos de sa main ? (si c'est le cas elle maitrise )


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Octobre 2006)

Comme nous somme tous des fans de toshop voici The Evolution Of Beauty.


----------



## Nephou (18 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et dans le soutif pareil &#224; 2min 30




 je ne pense pas non&#8230; cf la suite 



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bon, maintenant qu'elle a plus rien... Si elle le gardait sur le dos de sa main ? (si c'est le cas elle maitrise )



le faux doigt est un classique du genre



G2LOQ a dit:


> Comme nous somme tous des fans de toshop voici The Evolution Of Beauty.



vu dans &#8220;autoportrait&#8221; non ?


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> vu dans autoportrait non ?



 Jai du le zapper celui-là :mouais: 







Désolé... :rose: ==>[]


----------



## tinibook (18 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Et &#231;a colle bien &#224; ton avatar en plus!



Hi, hi!  Dans le m&#234;me trip de "recyclage ultra green" les pigeons sont pas mal non plus! 

Oooh!! La vilaine id&#233;e...  :rose: 

Je viens de voir Ursula et... :love: :love:

Edith me dit de vous dire que le lien fonctionne, c'est juste un peu (lire tr&#232;s) lent...


----------



## elKBron (18 Octobre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Hi, hi!  Dans le même trip de "recyclage ultra green" les pigeons sont pas mal non plus!
> 
> Oooh!! La vilaine idée...  :rose:



le lien marche po... :mouais:


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Octobre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Hi, hi!  Dans le même trip de "recyclage ultra green" les pigeons sont pas mal non plus!


Berk ! :sick: 


Pour rester dans le domaine animalier: il est agile, le greffier !


----------



## sylko (19 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Comme nous somme tous des fans de toshop voici The Evolution Of Beauty.



Notre pote Ricchy, fait aussi bien que ça.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Octobre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Une petite faim?


Non merci. :sick:       



G2LOQ a dit:


> Comme nous somme tous des fans de toshop voici The Evolution Of Beauty.


Elle est pass&#233;e au Grand journal de Canal + hier soir.  



PA5CAL a dit:


> Pour rester dans le domaine animalier: il est agile, le greffier !


Tr&#232;s. 



Hey Mickey


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Hey Mickey


Mouse? :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Mouse? :rateau:



Mais non Rourke.      :rateau:


----------



## tinibook (20 Octobre 2006)

Si seulement on avait eu droit à la version originale...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Si seulement on avait eu droit à la version originale...


J'adore la chanson.    




Bourriquet pris en otage !


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Bourriquet pris en otage !



Mais que fait Winnie l'ourson.    :afraid: 

   :rateau:


----------



## elKBron (20 Octobre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Mais que fait Winnie l'ourson.    :afraid:
> 
> :rateau:


il tartine de miel le corps de Tigrou avant de... euh.. pardon, je m'égare


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Mais que fait Winnie l'ourson.    :afraid:
> 
> :rateau:



Winnie l'ourson ? Ben... (bien qu'on ne la voit pas sur la vidéo)      



elKBron a dit:


> il tartine de miel le corps de Tigrou avant de... euh.. pardon, je m'égare


Pas tant que ça en fait (voir même lien).


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Bourriquet pris en otage !



Quel boulet, ce steevy


----------



## tinibook (20 Octobre 2006)

Bourriquet en otage! Elle est trop bien! :love:  
Si seulement ça pouvait être l'autre boulet...     

Comme je vois que vous aimez les mangas et la bonne chanson française v'là Ken et son pote.


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Octobre 2006)

Puisque l'on parle animation nippone, je peux pas m'empêcher de poster le générique de fin du dernier produit télévisé sur City Hunter sur la chanson Get Wild dont seul les première secondes ont survécus à la terrifiante version française. 

De bons souvenirs cette série...:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2006)

Egoïste !


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Egoïste !



La seconde un bien grand moment de solitude... :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2006)

http://muusic.free.fr/grumly.htm

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Mage-Li (21 Octobre 2006)

Pour faire tourner les meilleures vid&#233;o que vous ayez vu sur la toile.

Campagne sur la vrai beaut&#233; par dove :
EVOLUTION

D&#233;tournement du clip beat it de Michael Jackson :  
Un dimanche de merde


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2006)

déjà:


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Octobre 2006)

Pis y a d&#233;j&#224; un fil pour mettre les vid&#233;os enOrmes.

edit : 
en plus de &#231;a faut &#234;tre inscrit pour voir la premi&#232;re.
Et pis faut &#234;tre majeur, je connais un dark-gnome qui va gueuler.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Octobre 2006)

En esp&#233;rant que Mageli se prendra pas un pain &#233;nOrme pour la double f&#244;te...
( je parle  bien s&#251;r de l'accent manquant et du "O", bien s&#251;r)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et pis faut &#234;tre majeur, je connais un dark-gnome qui va gueuler.



Et moi je connais un dark-suck (comprendre sombre con ) qui va &#234;tre banni par moi, le modo-civil (enfait la partie modo est assur&#233;e par Amok et la partie civile par moi)


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et moi je connais un dark-suck (comprendre sombre con ) qui va &#234;tre banni par moi, le modo-civil (enfait la partie modo est assur&#233;e par Amok et la partie civile par moi)


Ben qu'est-ce qui se passe?

Tu l'as pris pour toi?

Oh excuse moi... Je ne voulais pas te froisser.
Je pensais &#224; quelqu'un d'autre bien s&#251;r...


----------



## pascalformac (21 Octobre 2006)

Aaaah , y a comme une manoeuvre d'encerclement...


----------



## Nephou (21 Octobre 2006)

_bon les gens, c&#8217;est pas parce que nous avons une vie sociale normale qu&#8217;il faut en profiter&#8230;

exclusions ? by Nephou

en tous cas &#8220;fusion&#8221; by le m&#234;me
_


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Octobre 2006)

Une vidéo qui commence à être connue sur le Net, mais sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, je ne crois pas qu'elle ait déjà été postée sur MacG. 
Le *"break dancing"* d'un petit Indien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Octobre 2006)

C&#233;cilia chez Ruquier 

Minou, minou, minou


----------



## Nobody (22 Octobre 2006)

Une petite remont&#233;e de fil (edit: qui a &#233;t&#233; fusionn&#233; apr&#232;s mon post avec celui-ci) pour vous proposer le making of de "C'&#233;tait un rendez-vous". Lelouch reprend le volant d'une Merc&#233;d&#232;s, d'un mod&#232;le identique &#224; celle utilis&#233;e &#224; l'&#233;poque, pour expliquer comment il a r&#233;alis&#233; ce court m&#233;trage. Le gars &#224; la place du mort en a des sueurs froides.


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Octobre 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Une vid&#233;o qui commence &#224; &#234;tre connue sur le Net, mais sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, je ne crois pas qu'elle ait d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; post&#233;e sur MacG.
> Le *"break dancing"* d'un petit Indien.


Effrayant pour ma part... :mouais:


iDuck a dit:


> C&#233;cilia chez Ruquier


Elle est louche...   



> Minou, minou, minou



Vu hier sur TF1 (D'ailleurs, ils ont pas honte de piller l'internet pour faire une &#233;mission bon march&#233;...  )


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Octobre 2006)

Stripped!


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Stripped!



Terrible celle ci


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Cécilia chez Ruquier



Quand je pense que Sarkozy est passé après Jacques Martin ...


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Stripped!


Criante de vérité ! (je me comprends)


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Octobre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Une petite remontée de fil (edit: qui a été fusionné après mon post avec celui-ci) pour vous proposer le making of de "C'était un rendez-vous". Lelouch reprend le volant d'une Mercédès, d'un modèle identique à celle utilisée à l'époque, pour expliquer comment il a réalisé ce court métrage. Le gars à la place du mort en a des sueurs froides.



Déjà bu, mais toujours aussi impressionnant.   



G2LOQ a dit:


> Stripped!



C'est ce qu'on pourrait appeler faire peau neuve.      :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Stripped!





Excellent !


----------



## two (22 Octobre 2006)

C'est pour cela qu'elle ne voulait jamais que je rentre ?!


----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Octobre 2006)

En esp&#233;rant que &#231;a n'ait pas d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; "bu", sur MacG...

Il fallait tout de m&#234;me que cet homme soit culott&#233;, enfin... &#224; tout le moins, qu&#8217;il n'ai pas peur des r&#233;actions du tout bon venant, de son odeur, son toucher, sa force. Et surtout, son indiff&#233;rence.


http://www.lsjvd.com/dotclear/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Stripped!


Quelle surprise !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2006)

[Strip-Tease] Exclusif : l'entrainement des mod&#233;rateurs.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> [Strip-Tease] Exclusif : l'entrainement des mod&#233;rateurs.


'tain. Y'a pas int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; les contrarier. :afraid:


----------



## La mouette (23 Octobre 2006)

les quatres du bar avec un admin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> les quatres du bar avec un admin



Les nouveaux membres

Comment donner des points disco


----------



## Craquounette (23 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> les quatres du bar avec un admin





iDuck a dit:


> Les nouveaux membres
> 
> Comment donner des points disco



Je vous trouve bien "tendre" ce matin les gars


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Octobre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je vous trouve bien "tendre" ce matin les gars



T'as raison! Alors, un peu de moto. 

Et puis, un petit tour à Nice.


----------



## tinibook (23 Octobre 2006)

Tu aimes les motos et le disco? Oui? Alors discobikeman est fait pour toi!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Octobre 2006)

*Do you want my père noël ?*

Ici !


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Octobre 2006)

Chaude comme situation! :mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Octobre 2006)

Interdit aux cardiaques.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> *Do you want my père noël ?*
> Ici !



Tu as .. déjà vu des films de gladiateurs ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Octobre 2006)

Gr&#226;ce &#224; mon p&#232;re No&#235;l 

Merry KissMyAss


----------



## tinibook (23 Octobre 2006)

Y'a pas une version Mama Xmas??


----------



## sylko (23 Octobre 2006)

Ca rigole moins, en Corée du Nord...


----------



## sylko (23 Octobre 2006)

En France aussi ...bientôt!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Octobre 2006)

Après toutes ces émotions fortes, détendons-nous avec un peu de musique.


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Octobre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> En France aussi ...bient&#244;t!


Depuis le temps qu'on sait que la cigarette tue, on se demande pourquoi ce n'est pas d&#233;j&#224; comme &#231;a. Pour rappel, &#231;a fait tous les ans en France quelques 5000 morts chez les non-fumeurs (j'ai perdu une cousine de cette mani&#232;re).


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Après toutes ces émotions fortes, détendons-nous avec un peu de musique.



Et de deux.


----------



## tinibook (24 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Apr&#232;s toutes ces &#233;motions fortes, d&#233;tendons-nous avec un peu de musique.



 Sympa Marcia!

Je pr&#233;f&#232;re U2 pour le deux...  

Aaargh! :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Octobre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Sympa Marcia!
> 
> Je préfère U2 pour le deux...



Surtout cette version... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

No time for nuts


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Et de deux.


C'est un fake !       



gloup gloup a dit:


> No time for nuts


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Octobre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> No time for nuts



Genial! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2006)

Panier !


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Panier !



"Got a girlfriend"


----------



## two (25 Octobre 2006)

si maintenant il faut aussi se m&#233;fier des chiens ...

Par contre l&#224; c'est le chat qui aurait du se m&#233;fier


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Octobre 2006)

two a dit:


> si maintenant il faut aussi se méfier des chiens ...


Pas crétin le clebs. 


> Par contre là c'est le chat qui aurait du se méfier


de ses gros c**s de maîtres, sûrement.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> de ses gros c**s de maîtres, sûrement.


Clair que moi j'aurais ouvert la fenêtre !


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Clair que moi j'aurais ouvert la fenêtre !



Attention... Il est peut-être plus fort qu'on ne le croit...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Octobre 2006)

Depuis l'arrivée de mon nouveau collègue Terry Tate, j'ai beaucoup moins de temps pour MacG... je ne bois plus de café non plus... :rateau:  :love: :love:


----------



## pasc (25 Octobre 2006)

http://www.dailymotion.com/Mage-Li/video/xib4w_detournementconflit


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Octobre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Depuis l'arriv&#233;e de mon nouveau coll&#232;gue Terry Tate, j'ai beaucoup moins de temps pour MacG... je ne bois plus de caf&#233; non plus... :rateau:  :love: :love:



Parfait pour la motivation, mais un peu moins pour les frais m&#233;dicaux. 



pasc a dit:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/Mage-Li/video/xib4w_detournementconflit


Du bon C+.


----------



## Melounette (25 Octobre 2006)

Je ne sais pas si vous l'avez déjà mise celle-là. Mais ça me fait marrer depuis au moins 10 minutes. Les gueuzesses, elles hésitent pas, rien de tel pour commencer une bonne journée.:rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Octobre 2006)

Ca tanne bien la couenne ce truc là !


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2006)

Surtout que c'est *tellement* r&#233;aliste


----------



## Melounette (25 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Surtout que c'est *tellement* réaliste


Gna gna gna. De une, elles ont l'air bien sonnées à la fin, et de deux, je te fais une p'tite démo quand tu veux.


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Gna gna gna. De une, elles ont l'air bien sonnées à la fin, et de deux, je te fais une p'tite démo quand tu veux.



C'est surtout dommage pour l'image des brunes tout ça... 



supercarpette a dit:


> Surtout que c'est *tellement* réaliste


Bah, la crétinerie ça peut aller tellement plus loin.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Gna gna gna. De une, elles ont l'air bien sonnées à la fin, et de deux, je te fais une p'tite démo quand tu veux.


Quand je disais ça c'était dans le sens *très* réaliste, pas étonnant du tout quoi


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

Mais qui a dit que les filles ne savaient pas se battre ?


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Mais qui a dit que les filles ne savaient pas se battre ?



Je crois que celle-ci est mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Je crois que celle-ci est mieux.



Oui car non seulement elles se battent mais en plus elles sont sexys :rateau:


----------



## tinibook (25 Octobre 2006)

Aaah! La fragilit&#233; et la douceur toute f&#233;minine de ces images anim&#233;es... Un peu de volupt&#233; dans ce monde de brutes! :love:  Paf!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2006)

Nain super drôle :love:


----------



## dellys (27 Octobre 2006)

Testez vous m&#234;me la r&#233;sistance de votre VW &#224; diff&#233;rents types de CrashTests. (rhino, OVNI, ...)


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Nain super dr&#244;le :love:


[FONT=&quot]Personne de petite taille.  [/FONT]


dellys a dit:


> Testez vous m&#234;me la r&#233;sistance de votre VW &#224; diff&#233;rents types de CrashTests. (rhino, OVNI, ...)


  Vraiment bien fait !


----------



## two (27 Octobre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> Testez vous même la résistance de votre VW à différents types de CrashTests. (rhino, OVNI, ...)



Ou comme faire passer 2 crash test pour une dizaine.... 
prafois pas très realistes les dégats suite à l'impact (surtout la grosse boule qui détruit le bas des portières ...)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> [FONT=&quot]Personne de petite taille.  [/FONT]


Oui bon, c'est pareil. C'est un nain quand même.      



G2LOQ a dit:


> Vraiment bien fait !


Idem.


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Octobre 2006)

Une bonne idée pour vous sortir un air de la tête.


----------



## Craquounette (28 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Une bonne idée pour vous sortir un air de la tête.



Il me semblait bien avoir déjà entendu ce petit air sympathique (je vais en avoir pour tout le week-end à m'en débarrasser  ) quelque part...


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Octobre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Il me semblait bien avoir déjà entendu ce petit air sympathique (je vais en avoir pour tout le week-end à m'en débarrasser  ) quelque part...



La lune était de sortie ce soir là!


----------



## tinibook (28 Octobre 2006)

Chuuut!


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Octobre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Chuuut!



 On dit silence quand on est poli. 



Sinon, ça roxx un Lego!


----------



## two (29 Octobre 2006)

Vive la mari&#233;e

Et par les m&#234;mes : Un concombre? Pour quoi faire?


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Octobre 2006)

Il paraît que ces champions ont postulé pour le casting d'un film de Kung fu... 
 Il paraît aussi qu'aucune de ces candidatures n'a été retenue... :casse: :rateau:

 On se demande vraiment *pourquoi*... 


 (PS : L'homme aux deux nunchakus est mon préféré. :king:    )


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Octobre 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Il paraît que ces champions ont postulé pour le casting d'un film de Kung fu...
> Il paraît aussi qu'aucune de ces candidatures n'a été retenue... :casse: :rateau:
> 
> On se demande vraiment *pourquoi*...
> ...


Vraiment très bon !


----------



## tirhum (29 Octobre 2006)

inventifs.... :rateau:
si déjà postée-----> :rose:


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Octobre 2006)

two a dit:


> Vive la mariée
> 
> Et par les mêmes : Un concombre? Pour quoi faire?


Un peu couillonnes quand même. 


Human-Fly a dit:


> Il paraît que ces champions ont postulé pour le casting d'un film de Kung fu...
> Il paraît aussi qu'aucune de ces candidatures n'a été retenue... :casse: :rateau:
> 
> On se demande vraiment *pourquoi*...
> ...


Owned! 


tirhum a dit:


> inventifs.... :rateau:
> si déjà postée-----> :rose:



A pas grand chose...


----------



## tirhum (29 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> (...)
> 
> A pas grand chose...


j'vais me coucher, tiens !! 

:casse: :casse:


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> j'vais me coucher, tiens !!
> 
> :casse: :casse:



Un heure de plus pour dormir, et encore fatigu&#233;...Tss...
 

==========================

Allez, la femme est un homme comme les autres. :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Octobre 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Il paraît que ces champions ont postulé pour le casting d'un film de Kung fu...
> Il paraît aussi qu'aucune de ces candidatures n'a été retenue... :casse: :rateau:
> 
> On se demande vraiment *pourquoi*...
> ...



De vrai professionnels de la castagne.  :rateau:   



G2LOQ a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Allez, la femme est un homme comme les autres. :mouais:



Un mythe s'effondre.


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Octobre 2006)

The Faceoff.  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Octobre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> The Faceoff.  :love:



Très réussi ce clip. 

=================

Bon, un peu d'amour maintenant!


----------



## Craquounette (29 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Bon, un peu d'amour maintenant!



Je ne sais plus si c'est sur ce fil... mais déjà vu   

Mais bon... Qui me fait un gros calin ?  :rose:


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Octobre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je ne sais plus si c'est sur ce fil... mais d&#233;j&#224; vu
> 
> Mais bon... Qui me fait un gros calin ?  :rose:



Je pourrai me proposer, mais j'aurai peur d'&#234;tre inconvenant.  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2006)

Felling down ?


----------



## La mouette (29 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Felling down ?



Il y a Patochman dans ton film


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Il y a Patochman dans ton film



C'est pour ça qu'il me semblait que c'était déjà bu


----------



## La mouette (29 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> C'est pour ça qu'il me semblait que c'était déjà bu



:rose: Dsl ..


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Octobre 2006)

Le père noël comme tout le monde...


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Le p&#232;re no&#235;l comme tout le monde...


Haaaa  ! Celle-l&#224;, elle est horrible  !!!

Et apr&#232;s on s'&#233;tonne qu'on re&#231;oit des cadeaux qu'on n'a pas command&#233; ...       

-> &#224; ressortir absolument au mois de d&#233;cembre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Tr&#232;s r&#233;ussi ce clip.


Effectivement. 



G2LOQ a dit:


> Le p&#232;re no&#235;l comme tout le monde...


Joyeux No&#235;l !     :love: 






iPod style


----------



## elKBron (30 Octobre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> JMais bon... Qui me fait un gros calin ?  :rose:


pour se retrouver avec une princesse qui fut grenouille ? non merci... je prefere les grenouilles


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2006)

Le nounours antivol


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> iPod style


:mouais:


iDuck a dit:


> Le nounours antivol


  Pas contre, niveau langage, il y a encore du boulot.


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Octobre 2006)

La Playstation, ça fait de l'effet!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Pas contre, niveau langage, il y a encore du boulot.


C'est s&#251;r.  



G2LOQ a dit:


> La Playstation, &#231;a fait de l'effet!


Excellent !   



[Mode Pascal Sevran ON] Chanter la vie [Mode Pascal Sevran OFF]


----------



## divoli (30 Octobre 2006)

L'équipe de MacGé au grand complet...


----------



## two (30 Octobre 2006)

Faudrait qu'on pense a arreter vous pensez pas?


----------



## two (30 Octobre 2006)

Mesdemoiselles... Avouez que c'est tentant


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Octobre 2006)

two a dit:


> Mesdemoiselles... Avouez que c'est tentant



Y'a que sur canal + qu'on peut voir des trucs pareils.   


Simple comme une poterie.   :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> [Mode Pascal Sevran ON] Chanter la vie [Mode Pascal Sevran OFF]


Let's rock! 


divoli a dit:


> L'équipe de MacGé au grand complet...


 Lépilation ne serait pas du luxe à mon avis Bonjour les touffes de poils coincés entre les touches du clavier. 



two a dit:


> Faudrait qu'on pense a arreter vous pensez pas?


Excellent! 


two a dit:


> Mesdemoiselles... Avouez que c'est tentant


Excellent! (bis) 


Mobyduck a dit:


> Simple comme une poterie.   :love:


----------



## elKBron (30 Octobre 2006)

bien fait pour les fraudeurs ! allez hop, au poste !


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Octobre 2006)

elKBron a dit:


> bien fait pour les fraudeurs ! allez hop, au poste !



Le crime ne paie pas, c'est bien connu.  

En même temps, la mère de famille qui essaie de forcé le passage avec son bambin à l'arrière...  :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Simple comme une poterie.   :love:


Ca nous manquait.  




Myl&#232;ne la joyeuse  

Ni vu, ni connu


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Mylène la joyeuse


Il en pleure Michel Drucker. 


> Ni vu, ni connu


 Un peu capilotracté quand même.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2006)

Chien en rut  :mouais:       :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Chien en rut  :mouais:       :love:



 Il va être tout irrité le pauvre...


----------



## elKBron (31 Octobre 2006)

et vu sa gueule, pas étonnant qu il ne puisse se taper qu une peluche...


----------



## tweek (31 Octobre 2006)

Quelle horreur ce clebs :rateau:


----------



## tinibook (31 Octobre 2006)

Moi j'aime bien...  :rose:    

Je parlais de la musique bien s&#251;r, bande de pervers! Qui a dit que j'ai la bitte toute dress&#233;e...


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Octobre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca nous manquait.



 



iDuck a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Ni vu, ni connu



La tignasse qui sent le chien mouillé c'est pas glamour, moi je dis.    



iDuck a dit:


> Chien en rut  :mouais:       :love:



Et exhibitionniste aussi.    



tinibook a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Je parlais de la musique bien sûr, bande de pervers! Qui a dit que j'ai la bitte toute dressée...


 Déjà bu.


----------



## tinibook (31 Octobre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> D&#233;j&#224; bu.



D&#233;sol&#233; :rose: (&#231;a prenait trop de temps &#224; charger... )

Pour me faire pardonner voil&#224; la version US! 
Il est pas c&#226;linou? 
Je parle du Pokemon oeuf corse!


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Octobre 2006)

Bizarre, il fait pas d'éclair le Pikachu là... Il doit apprécier...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2006)

Céline Dion chez Laurent Ruquier


----------



## tinibook (1 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Bizarre, il fait pas d'&#233;clair le Pikachu l&#224;... Il doit appr&#233;cier...



Vais commencer &#224; me m&#233;fier de ces Pok&#233;mon! J'ai de la peine &#224; imaginer le nombre de d&#233;sax&#233;s qui ont grandi avec... En plus que c'est du lancer de boules &#224; la base!  
Ay&#233;, vont venir se frotter &#224; tout bout de chien heu de champ!  

J'aime pas C&#233;line Dion!  Mais Ren&#233; c'est un sacr&#233; farceur!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Vais commencer &#224; me m&#233;fier de ces Pok&#233;mon! J'ai de la peine &#224; imaginer le nombre de d&#233;sax&#233;s qui ont grandi avec... En plus que c'est du lancer de boules &#224; la base!
> Ay&#233;, vont venir se frotter &#224; tout bout de chien heu de champ!
> 
> J'aime pas C&#233;line Dion!  Mais Ren&#233; c'est un sacr&#233; farceur!


Tiens. Il y a encore des vid&#233;os du Groland qui tra&#238;nent ? Parce que sur Dailymotion elles ont &#233;t&#233; retir&#233;es. Du coup j'ai supprim&#233; la page de mon site.



Le chien du P&#232;re No&#235;l


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Le chien du Père Noël



T'as vu les yeux? Il est sous acide le cleps...    :mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Novembre 2006)

Bon, restons dans les animaux avec le Chat! 

P.S: Je sais, c'est très con, mais ça ma fait marrer.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Novembre 2006)

Encore un petit effort Toumaille... tu y es presque...


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Encore un petit effort Toumaille... tu y es presque...



Ghost Rider!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2006)

Brazil - Have you got a 27B-6?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2006)

F*CK


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> F*CK



Je t'embête!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Je t'embête!



Arrêêêteeeeee !


----------



## tinibook (1 Novembre 2006)

Hi, hi!  Vous avez oubliez le king!  

Bon ok c'est du d&#233;j&#224; bu mais c'est trop fu**ing marrant...

Par contre j'ai une petite d&#233;finition pour vous...


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Encore un petit effort Toumaille... tu y es presque...



Ca me trou le fondement.


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Novembre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Par contre j'ai une petite définition pour vous...



J'adore ce truc! :love:


----------



## pascalformac (1 Novembre 2006)

Langage et TV
 aux USA sur les chaines "tous publics" ca _beeep_ ou coupe si besoin toute partie jug&#233;e non tous public

 Pour les amateurs , une parodie
Imaginez une version des Sopranos &#233;dit&#233;e  pour passer sur une chaine am&#233;ricaine" tous publics"
un montage volontairement &#224; la truelle  donnerait ca
concentr&#233; de sopranos "clean"


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Langage et TV
> aux USA sur les chaines "tous publics" ca _beeep_ ou coupe si besoin toute partie jugée non tous public
> 
> Pour les amateurs , une parodie
> ...



Ff,ff, sh, ba!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Novembre 2006)

Moi le matin...

voil&#224; pourquoi j'aime ce pays!!!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Novembre 2006)

RUBY RHOD !!!!

C'est mon Dieu, respect !  



*GREEEEEEENNN !!!*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2006)

IKEA

Le RnB

Peur en avion

PORNO


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Bon, restons dans les animaux avec le Chat!
> 
> P.S: Je sais, c'est très con, mais ça ma fait marrer.


Y'a pas que toi que ça fait marrer. :love:     



Mobyduck a dit:


> Ca me troue le fondement.


Idem. 



Aurélie85 a dit:


> Moi le matin...
> 
> voilà pourquoi j'aime ce pays!!!!


   



odré a dit:


> IKEA
> 
> Le RnB
> 
> Peur en avion


Excellent ce Gad Elmaleh ! :love:  



odré a dit:


> PORNO


Un film qui ne manque pas de doigté.


----------



## Melounette (2 Novembre 2006)

Je ne sais pas si vous connaissez Les Gars en t-shirt. Ils font des films comme j'aime. Totalement absurdes.:love: 
En voilà un, une vaste histoire de télétransportation avec un cintre autour de la tête. Mouhahahaaa. (C'est sur leur MySpace)(Je vous conseille aussi le Stanley Kubrick, krrr krr krrr)


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Novembre 2006)

aaaaaaaah! oui, j'avais déjà vu! 


C'est monstre cooool!


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Novembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si vous connaissez Les Gars en t-shirt. Ils font des films comme j'aime. Totalement absurdes.:love:
> En voilà un, une vaste histoire de télétransportation avec un cintre autour de la tête. Mouhahahaaa. (C'est sur leur MySpace)(Je vous conseille aussi le Stanley Kubrick, krrr krr krrr)



Je connaissais pas! Ca fait un peu penser à groland.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2006)

Tout ce que vous avez toujours voulu savoir sur "Banana split" de Lio sans jamais oser le demander
Et oui ! C'&#233;tait une chanson cochonne !


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Novembre 2006)

Comme ça?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Comme &#231;a?


Pas vraiment.     



Bill et John : danger dedans le ciel


----------



## richard-deux (3 Novembre 2006)

Mariages arrangés ?   

Mariages arrangés ! :love:


----------



## Melounette (3 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Tout ce que vous avez toujours voulu savoir sur "Banana split" de Lio sans jamais oser le demander
> Et oui ! C'était une chanson cochonne !


Bin euh...ne me dis pas que tu le savais pas.  Avec les tenues qu'elle portait en plus ! A l'âge que j'avais quand c'est sorti je n'avais certes pas compris, mais l'âge venant ça devient évident quand même.  
Par contre je ne savais pas qu'elle ne comprenait pas les paroles à l'époque où elles les chantaient. Ca m'étonne. Elle était quand même un peu moins "oie blanche" que France Gall.:mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Bill et John : danger dedans le ciel



Les chevaliers du fiel.    



richarddeux a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Mariages arrangés ! :love:



_"Ingrid quand tu vas o-au cinéma est-ce-que-tu-préfères a-aller voir les films d'aventure ou les comédies...et surtout après, est-ce que tu bai..."_


----------



## meskh (3 Novembre 2006)

:d :d :d


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Novembre 2006)

Classe de prépa aviation
(regarder la fin)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Novembre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> :d :d :d



Tu veux dire :    



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Classe de pr&#233;pa aviation
> (regarder la fin)


Celui ou celle qui a film&#233; devait se croire dans un petit avion en pleine temp&#234;te tellement &#231;a bouge.  D'aiileurs, je vais aller vomir. :sick:


EDIT : Ca y est : fait  ....... Nan, j'd&#233;conne !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Novembre 2006)

On voit que les canards &#231;a vole rarement


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Novembre 2006)

Ca d&#233;pend quoi.  


*Edit*: Plus belle la vie.  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Plus belle la vie.  :love:



Joli.


----------



## tinibook (4 Novembre 2006)

Elle est très, très belle la vie!   Merci!


----------



## meskh (4 Novembre 2006)

c'est vrai que vue comme ça, elle est bien jolie:love:


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Novembre 2006)

L'autre côté.   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2006)

Ca d&#233;pend quoi.  


Edit: Plus belle la vie.  



simple, efficace  superbe.


----------



## meskh (5 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> L'autre côté.   :love:




Une très belle allégorie , un p'tit sujet de philo ..:mouais:

celui-là, je ne le reconnais pas...
mais il en tient une bonne


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Joli.


Idem.  

'tain ! Sur le moment j'ai eu peur. J'ai crû que tu nous avais mis un extrait de ça. Ouf !      



Mobyduck a dit:


> L'autre côté.   :love:


Joli également. 



meskh a dit:


> celui-là, je ne le reconnais pas...
> mais il en tient une bonne


Une sacrée même.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2006)

&#199;a n'est pas vraiment une... _image anim&#233;e sympa_... Mais bon...

Je crois me souvenir que quelqu'un l'avait post&#233;e sur ces forums (jaipatoukompri?), il y a tr&#232;s longtemps. 

Apr&#232;s une recherche, je l'ai retrouv&#233;e.

The Pretty Girl.


----------



## tirhum (5 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça n'est pas vraiment une... _image animée sympa_... Mais bon...
> 
> Je crois me souvenir que quelqu'un l'avait postée sur ces forums (jaipatoukompri?), il y a très longtemps.
> 
> ...


 


une "_animée_"..... :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> (...)
> 
> 'tain ! Sur le moment j'ai eu peur. J'ai crû que tu nous avais mis un extrait de ça. Ouf !
> 
> (...)



T'aurais bien aimé avoue.      



WebOliver a dit:


> Ça n'est pas vraiment une... _image animée sympa_... Mais bon...
> 
> Je crois me souvenir que quelqu'un l'avait postée sur ces forums (jaipatoukompri?), il y a très longtemps.
> 
> ...



Elle est vraiment remarquable.


----------



## meskh (5 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> une animée


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Novembre 2006)

Moi au bureau


Moi sur la piste de danse... (la troisi&#232;me personne)


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Novembre 2006)

Aur&#233;lie85;4039724 a dit:
			
		

> Moi au bureau


Ah ! Tu as connu les machines &#224; &#233;crire m&#233;caniques ?


----------



## tinibook (5 Novembre 2006)

Ah! Les secr&#233;taires blondes! :love: Faudrait que je retrouve celle qui corrigeait au Tipp-Ex les fautes de frappes... sur l'&#233;cran.  

Une petite blonde "chante" l'hymne des states... :rateau:


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Novembre 2006)

Retour sur le Rubik's Cube... facile !


----------



## sylko (5 Novembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Retour sur le Rubik's Cube... facile !


 

Arghhh!  

Dans un autre registre, demain, débute la Conférence sur le climat.

Une pub sympa de Greepeace Canada


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Novembre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Arghhh!
> 
> Dans un autre registre, demain, débute la Conférence sur le climat.
> 
> Une pub sympa de Greepeace Canada



C'est le WWF (World Wildlife Fund) pas Greenpeace.   

Sinon il est très bien ce clip.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Novembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Retour sur le Rubik's Cube... facile !





Je le fais aussi en 2minutes, mais pas les yeux bandés


----------



## La mouette (5 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je le fais aussi les yeux band&#233;s



Poster sur MacG&#233; ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Novembre 2006)

Tu veux que je fasse une vid&#233;o ?

Le probl&#232;me apr&#232;s c'est que je sais pas comment la mettre sur internet... :rose: 


(Mon record c'est 1"16', mais la plupart du temps je mets entre 2 et 5min )


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Classe de pr&#233;pa aviation
> (regarder la fin)



Fais des &#233;tudes Tintin  



tinibook a dit:


> Une petite blonde "chante" l'hymne des states... :rateau:



Elle est &#224; la fois aid&#233; et pas aid&#233;  



PA5CAL a dit:


> Retour sur le Rubik's Cube... facile !



&#231;a me rappelle un fameux prof aveugle, enseignant la g&#233;om&#233;trie que je n'ai jamais eu ...


----------



## meskh (6 Novembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je le fais aussi en 2minutes, mais pas les yeux bandés



et sans les mains , t'as déja essayé ?


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Novembre 2006)

Un matou trèèès attachant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2006)

Aur&#233;lie85;4039724 a dit:
			
		

> Moi au bureau


   



PA5CAL a dit:


> Retour sur le Rubik's Cube... facile !


Oui. Vraiment facile. Moi, je fais &#231;a les yeux band&#233;s et sans les mains en plus.      



Mobyduck a dit:


> Un matou tr&#232;&#232;&#232;s attachant.


Je dirai m&#234;me collant.


----------



## meskh (6 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Un matou trèèès attachant




ouhh la tuile 

heureusement que les miens ne sont pas comme ça  ça sent le chat-icide


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2006)

L'interview  
Dans quelques jours, &#231;a fera 20 ans que Thierry Le Luron nous a quitt&#233;.

Social Supa Crew   

Sarko met la fi&#232;vre sur TF1


----------



## two (6 Novembre 2006)

Comment utiliser une souris?


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> L'interview
> Dans quelques jours, ça fera 20 ans que Thierry Le Luron nous a quitté.
> 
> (...)



Deux grands humoristes partis bien trop tôt.  



two a dit:


> Comment utiliser une souris?



C'est original.


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Novembre 2006)

two a dit:


> Comment utiliser une souris?



En entier.


----------



## two (6 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> En entier.


J'adore le coup des oreilles/antennes à la fin


Au fait... aujourd'hui cela fait un an que je suis mur macgé    :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Novembre 2006)

two a dit:


> Au fait... aujourd'hui cela fait un an que je suis mur macgé    :love:



Happy birthday alors.  

En plus, maintenant, tu boule plus fort!


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Novembre 2006)

Un bon vieux GPS.


----------



## sylko (6 Novembre 2006)

Vous reprendrez bien un peu de Coca?


----------



## two (6 Novembre 2006)

Ca va refroidir tout ceux qui fantasmaient sur Cameron Diaz ...


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Novembre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Vous reprendrez bien un peu de Coca?



Un mythe s'effondre.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Novembre 2006)

Allumer sa télé d'un coup de pied


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Allumer sa t&#233;l&#233; d'un coup de pied


On a enfin retrouv&#233; les cambrioleurs du supermarch&#233; !
(visez un peu le nombre d'articles qui servent de dominos    )


----------



## SirG (7 Novembre 2006)

Vraiment très fort sur ce coup, car très varié dans les articles utilisés.


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Novembre 2006)

Une solution au  terrorisme ? (et à d'autres choses aussi)


----------



## meskh (7 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Une solution au  terrorisme ? (et à d'autres choses aussi)



Alors là, BRAVO J.E.M !!


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Novembre 2006)

Rateau!


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Rateau!



Et oui, la première fois c'est toujours douloureux.


----------



## meskh (7 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Rateau!



Aïeeuuuuu


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Novembre 2006)

cause a effect 

P.S: Déjà bu non?


----------



## Eul Mulot (7 Novembre 2006)

Celle ci est vraiment sympa !

Héhéhé


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Novembre 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:


> Celle ci est vraiment sympa !
> 
> Héhéhé



C'est vraiment mesquin.


----------



## meskh (8 Novembre 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:


> Celle ci est vraiment sympa !
> 
> Héhéhé



EXCELLENT !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Et oui, la premi&#232;re fois c'est toujours douloureux.


Apr&#232;s, on est blind&#233;.


----------



## CarodeDakar (8 Novembre 2006)

Eul Mulot a dit:


> Celle ci est vraiment sympa !
> 
> Héhéhé



Je ne peux pas croire que ce ne soit pas arrangé, on peut y perdre sa montre, son iPod... ça coûte cher la farce non?


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Novembre 2006)

Willi Waller 2006


----------



## doudou83 (9 Novembre 2006)

Je vais le commander de souiiiiite !!! :love:


----------



## doudou83 (9 Novembre 2006)

Pour fan de 2 roues 
http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid=-3563784723686953251


----------



## SirG (9 Novembre 2006)

Mario à Vice City


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Novembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> Pour fan de 2 roues
> http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid=-3563784723686953251


Un peu tape-cul quand même. 
 Je nose pas imaginer le résultat en cas de chute à une vitesse pareil. 




SirG a dit:


> Mario à Vice City



Hilarant!


----------



## meskh (9 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Willi Waller 2006



 

celle làest pas mal non plus


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Willi Waller 2006


Bah, il triche ! Vous avez déjà essayé de peler une patate avec les doigts ?       



meskh a dit:


> celle làest pas mal non plus


Effectivement.


----------



## doudou83 (9 Novembre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> celle làest pas mal non plus
> 
> Trop drôle !!:love:


----------



## meskh (9 Novembre 2006)

doudou83 a dit:


> meskh a dit:
> 
> 
> > celle làest pas mal non plus
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2006)

Une grenade dans une machine à laver
Allez appeler Darty pour la faire réparer après ça.


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Une grenade dans une machine à laver
> Allez appeler Darty pour la faire réparer après ça.



Faut quand même être un peu con pour s'amuser à faire des truc comme ça. 

C'est pas gratuit les grenades.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Une grenade dans une machine à laver
> Allez appeler Darty pour la faire réparer après ça.



Et je parie que la garantie ne couvre même pas ce genre de dommage...       :rateau:


----------



## CarodeDakar (10 Novembre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> celle làest pas mal non plus



Dites-moi pas que vous avez compris tous les mots!!! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2006)

Karatekas nuls 

La famille de R&#233;gis


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Karatekas nuls
> 
> (...)



Z'ont pas la tête creuse visiblement.      :rateau:


----------



## toys (10 Novembre 2006)

il m'on donné mal au crâne s'est c*n


----------



## meskh (10 Novembre 2006)

il est pas  mignon  ??


----------



## SirG (10 Novembre 2006)

Je ne donne pas cher de l'état de l'écran du MacBook Pro après le passage du chaton.


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Novembre 2006)

Et hop !


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Novembre 2006)

La circulation en Inde...

_Nb: &#224; la campagne, de nombreuses grandes routes (r&#233;guli&#232;rement parcourues par des autocars et des gros camions) ont leurs bas-c&#244;t&#233;s jonch&#233;s de carcasses de voitures, de carioles et d'animaux de trait. Allez savoir pourquoi !_


----------



## WebOliver (11 Novembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> La circulation en Inde...
> 
> _Nb: à la campagne, de nombreuses grandes routes (régulièrement parcourues par des autocars et des gros camions) ont leurs bas-côtés jonchés de carcasses de voitures, de carioles et d'animaux de trait. Allez savoir pourquoi !_



La place de l'Etoile à Paris ça fait le même effet à un Suisse.


----------



## tinibook (11 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Une grenade dans une machine &#224; laver



C'est vrai qu'ils doivent se faire sacr&#233;ment chier &#224; glander en Irak... 
Bon, au moins c'est instructif cette fois.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Et hop !


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> celle l&#224;   est pas mal non plus





iDuck a dit:


> Effectivement.


[mode inside joke/ on] enfin un bol d'air frais ( &#224; moins de 2 &#8364  [mode inside joke/ off]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2006)

La vache !


----------



## SirG (11 Novembre 2006)

Ultra déjà bu!


----------



## meskh (11 Novembre 2006)

un petit clin d'oeil à l'autre monde


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Novembre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> un petit clin d'oeil à l'autre monde



pfff, comprens rien...


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> pfff, comprens rien...



En fr ici


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Novembre 2006)

Antivol italien


----------



## two (11 Novembre 2006)

deja bu


----------



## divoli (11 Novembre 2006)

Les modos de MacGé en plein entraînement...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Novembre 2006)

Enfait il faut imaginer que le gars est un troll (qui a dit bobby ? :rateau et que le planche de bois et son gants sont les boutons de bannissement...


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Novembre 2006)

Dans tes bras.  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Dans tes bras.  :love:



¡el más grande!


----------



## meskh (12 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Dans tes bras.  :love:



Magnifique


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Novembre 2006)

Hep, taxi!


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Novembre 2006)

Pour ceux qui se rappellent &#224; quoi ressemblent leurs pochettes de disque... (attention images violentes)


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Novembre 2006)




----------



## alèm (13 Novembre 2006)

une petite partie ?


----------



## Eul Mulot (13 Novembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Pour ceux qui se rappellent à quoi ressemblent leurs pochettes de disque... (attention images violentes)



Vraiment pas mal foutu ! Merci !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Les modos de MacGé en plein entraînement...


   


Mobyduck a dit:


> Dans tes bras.  :love:





Mobyduck a dit:


> Hep, taxi!


Magnifique.  


PA5CAL a dit:


> Pour ceux qui se rappellent à quoi ressemblent leurs pochettes de disque... (attention images violentes)





			
				[MGZ] alèm;4049675 a dit:
			
		

> une petite partie ?


Excellent.


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Novembre 2006)

Tir à l'arc : fake ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Novembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Tir &#224; l'arc : fake ?


Trop fort !    



Kiwi!


----------



## meskh (13 Novembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Tir à l'arc : fake ?



c'est lui qui a doublé le Kevin Kostnar


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Novembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Pour ceux qui se rappellent à quoi ressemblent leurs pochettes de disque... (attention images violentes)



  



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4049675 a dit:
			
		

> une petite partie ?



Doué le salaupio.   



iDuck a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Kiwi!



Un rêve pas si inaccessible que ça.


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Novembre 2006)

*The Simpsons Movie 
*


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> *The Simpsons Movie
> *



Mais quel boulet Homer quand même.


----------



## meskh (13 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> *The Simpsons Movie
> *



un grand moment cinématographique en perspective


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

Une blonde blague


----------



## toys (14 Novembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Tir à l'arc : fake ?



pas sure, il tire avec un déclancheur et trois stabilisateurs plus un viseur avec tout ça plus une super métrise de son arc s'est possible. (mais très dure)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Mais quel boulet Homer quand m&#234;me.


Il m&#233;riterait un coup de boule.   



gloup gloup a dit:


> Une blonde blague


C'est s&#251;r : c'est une vraie blonde. 



Na pomoc


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Na pomoc



C'est... Comment le dire en restant poli...


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> C'est... Comment le dire en restant poli...



Magnifiquement immonde?


----------



## toys (14 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> C'est... Comment le dire en restant poli...



une belle démonstration de connerie !


----------



## divoli (14 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Na pomoc




Faudrait au moins comprendre ce qu'ils disent... Il y a comme un malaise...


Sinon, en parlant de connerie...



Ciné vieux.

Ciné vieux 2.


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Sinon, en parlant de connerie...


Mets ta cagoule!


----------



## meskh (14 Novembre 2006)

Mickaël Youn en pleine forme 

belle connerie, encore


----------



## divoli (14 Novembre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> Mickaël Youn en pleine forme
> 
> belle connerie, encore




Quel con !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Quel con !


Je ne peux pas le blairer. :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Novembre 2006)

Sonata.  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Sonata.  :love:


Cette fois, c'est s&#251;r : la cure de d&#233;sintoxication va devoir attendre. :rateau:


----------



## meskh (15 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Sonata.  :love:



un peu d'amour dans ce monde de bruttes


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Cette fois, c'est sûr : la cure de désintoxication va devoir attendre. :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Une autre rasade?   

Pygmalion.


----------



## meskh (15 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Une autre rasade?
> 
> Pygmalion.



  Quelle chute !! 

Il aurait peut etre du s'y prendre comme ça !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Une autre rasade?
> 
> Pygmalion.


Oh oui ! Encore ! C'est bon ! :love:


----------



## meskh (15 Novembre 2006)

et une pelle , une !! pas mal en plus


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Novembre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> et une pelle , une !! pas mal en plus


Quel abr...  ! Je crois que sa roue est voilée, maintenant.


----------



## two (16 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Une autre rasade?
> 
> Pygmalion.



C'est la semaine des valses? Apres gwen qui parle des "fly me to the moon" (sur igé) Mobyduck nous sort de son chapeau une vidéo avec la seconde valse de chostakovitch...
Moi qui me désolais face au video du petit Young (michael de son prénom) me voila à nouveau d'aplomb


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Novembre 2006)

Occupé.


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Occupé.



Le petit poussait/poucet?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Occupé.


Les WC étaient fermés de l'intérieur.


----------



## divoli (16 Novembre 2006)

Quels gros cons !


----------



## meskh (16 Novembre 2006)

Séquenceur analogique  !! Ca groooovvee


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> Séquenceur analogique  !! Ca groooovvee


Déjà bû, il me semble.


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Novembre 2006)

Le magicien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le magicien.


Mignon. 



Le grand sommeil


----------



## meskh (17 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Mignon.
> 
> 
> 
> Le grand sommeil




ça, c'est pô mal dis donc !!


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le magicien.


Houdini ? 



iDuck a dit:


> Le grand sommeil



 Un cheval qui fait la tambouille!


----------



## meskh (17 Novembre 2006)

ou comment vaincre Dark Vador


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Novembre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> ou comment vaincre Dark Vador



Déjà bu, mais toujours très marrant! 

Une autre déjà bu aussi sur StarWars.


----------



## divoli (17 Novembre 2006)

Mouais...


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Mouais...



C'est pas évidant.


----------



## meskh (17 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Mouais...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2006)

Ok ok&#8230; Ferai plus&#8230;


----------



## meskh (17 Novembre 2006)

ce fil n'est il pas sensé etre drôle :mouais: ??


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2006)

J'ai déplacé


----------



## divoli (18 Novembre 2006)

Le vrai.
Le faux.


----------



## meskh (18 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Le vrai.
> Le faux.



ah .... Jean Claude 

c'est vraiment un cran auu dessus de tout


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Le faux.


C'est un fake !     


Vous aimez la fesse ? 
_Bonne nouvelle : &#231;a sort en DVD._ :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Le vrai.
> 
> (...)



Un philosophe...un vrai.      :rateau:



iDuck a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Vous aimez la fesse ?
> _Bonne nouvelle : &#231;a sort en DVD._ :love:



Il ose tout ce gars.


----------



## La mouette (18 Novembre 2006)

C'est un scandale


----------



## SirG (18 Novembre 2006)

Sony fait vraiment des consoles fragiles.:mouais:


----------



## meskh (18 Novembre 2006)

c'est completement debile et y'a celle-ci aussi :mouais:

un truc etonnant 

a essayer


----------



## richard-deux (18 Novembre 2006)

Mastercard


----------



## SirG (18 Novembre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> un truc etonnant



Déjà bu. Dans le même style, déjà montrer aussi, il y a la méthode pour bricoleurs.

Pas mal, la Mastercard.


----------



## divoli (18 Novembre 2006)

"...Viens ma belle, viens ma gazelle, le lion est mort ce soir..."






Qui c'est qui a la plus puissante ?


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Novembre 2006)

Out.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Novembre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Sony fait vraiment des consoles fragiles.:mouais:





meskh a dit:


> c'est completement debile et y'a celle-ci aussi :mouais:


Faut vraiment con pour faire des trucs pareils. :mouais: :mouais: 



richarddeux a dit:


> Mastercard


Ne sortez jamais sans votre carte bleue.    



divoli a dit:


> "...Viens ma belle, viens ma gazelle, le lion est mort ce soir..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je les adore ces deux-l&#224;. :love:  
D'ailleurs j'avais d&#233;j&#224; post&#233; des vid&#233;os d'eux sur l'ancien fil, et m&#234;me peut-&#234;tre celles-l&#224; (je ne suis pas s&#251;r).



Mobyduck a dit:


> Out.


J'aime bien.


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Novembre 2006)

*Petstar Coco 
*


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> *Petstar Coco
> *



Il peut postuler pour la Star Ac. le Coco.     :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Novembre 2006)

:mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Novembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> :mouais:



Ca me laisse perplexe...  

Par contre, il est pas mauvais charpentier le gars...


----------



## jphg (19 Novembre 2006)

Hahahaha !
voir pièce jointe
(essai de visionnage sur le net du journal de F3 il y a qq jours. Logiciel : CocoaJT)

jamais vu, c'est la première fois.


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Novembre 2006)

jphg a dit:


> Hahahaha !
> voir pièce jointe
> (essai de visionnage sur le net du journal de F3 il y a qq jours. Logiciel : CocoaJT)
> 
> jamais vu, c'est la première fois.



Argh, la France en marche! :mouais:

Bon, un peu de musique maintenant avec J'aime Durbuy et la Wallonie


----------



## SirG (19 Novembre 2006)

Trop bien celle-là.


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Novembre 2006)

Le chant du cygne.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Out.



L'est out of order le lien :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> L'est out of order le lien :mouais:





> Ce site est fermé momentanément.



Sûrement de retour bientôt.


----------



## meskh (19 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le chant du cygne.



  avec du Mozart en plus


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Novembre 2006)

Le rêve d'Icare.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Argh, la France en marche! :mouais:
> 
> Bon, un peu de musique maintenant avec J'aime Durbuy et la Wallonie


    



Mobyduck a dit:


> Le chant du cygne.





Mobyduck a dit:


> Le rêve d'Icare.


Magnifique.


----------



## two (20 Novembre 2006)

Montagnes russes maison  

Et un treizième... 


Pour les profs de science


----------



## r0m1 (20 Novembre 2006)

two a dit:


> Montagnes russes maison



Ce mec est dingue!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Novembre 2006)

Le pianiste batteur (ou l'inverse - on ne sait pas trop)


----------



## two (20 Novembre 2006)

> All the sounds are the actual audio from the original video tape
> No alterations has been made other than basic timeline editing
> I can neither play the drums nor the piano


En tout cas il sait monter...


----------



## meskh (20 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Le pianiste batteur (ou l'inverse - on ne sait pas trop)


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Novembre 2006)

two a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Et un treizième...
> 
> (...)



La curiosité est un vilain défaut.   



iDuck a dit:


> Le pianiste batteur (ou l'inverse - on ne sait pas trop)



Il est bien agité le garçon.


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Novembre 2006)

Viva la révolution!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

excellent.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Viva la r&#233;volution!


"Fidel, Fidel, je suis rest&#233; Fidel..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Et moi, je sors.  




Vis ma vie aux WC : &#233;pisode 1, &#233;pisode 2.


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Viva la révolution!


Excellent!  



iDuck a dit:


> Vis ma vie aux WC : épisode 1, épisode 2.


Le pauvre, il a raté un bon moment...


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Novembre 2006)

*Blue Planet-Deep Sea 2 
*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> *Blue Planet-Deep Sea 2
> *


Vite ! Mon masque et mon tuba !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

Matrix en gif animé


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> *Blue Planet-Deep Sea 2
> *



Instructif.   

...Faut quand même avouer que certains ont vraiment une drôle de tronche.  :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Instructif.
> 
> ...Faut quand même avouer que certains ont vraiment une drôle de tronche.  :rateau:



 Jai toujours trouvé passionnant ces documentaires sur ces formes de vies habitant les abysses.


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Jai toujours trouvé passionnant ces documentaires sur ces formes de vies habitant les abysses.



C'est vrai que la vie dans les abysses est très mal connue.



Un petit jeu maintenant...Il est où Dédé??


----------



## r0m1 (21 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est vrai que la vie dans les abysses est tr&#232;s mal connue.
> 
> 
> 
> Un petit jeu maintenant...Il est o&#249; D&#233;d&#233;??



J'ai essay&#233; chez moi...
Bilan: 
 - une fenetre de cass&#233;e &#224; cause d'un d&#233; loup&#233; et tap&#233; sur le cot&#233;...
          - deux d&#233;s de perdus... 

Au final j'en ai empil&#233; un seul...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est vrai que la vie dans les abysses est très mal connue.
> 
> 
> 
> Un petit jeu maintenant...Il est où Dédé??


Terrible !


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Novembre 2006)

Vous montez?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Vous montez?


Joli.  




JS Bach + Twist = Da Dou Ronron Twistus Domine


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Vous montez?


Avec plaisir. 



iDuck a dit:


> JS Bach + Twist = Da Dou Ronron Twistus Domine


:love:


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> JS Bach + Twist = Da Dou Ronron Twistus Domine


Sur la m&#234;me page, il y a les d&#233;buts d'un certain T. Le Luron...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Sur la m&#234;me page, il y a les d&#233;buts d'un certain T. Le Luron...


 



La course &#224; l'Elys&#233;e


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> La course à l'Elysée


Elle est bonne   !


----------



## meskh (22 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> La course à l'Elysée



  ce serait bien drôle


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> (...)
> 
> JS Bach + Twist = Da Dou Ronron Twistus Domine



Lyrique.  



iDuck a dit:


> (...)
> 
> La course à l'Elysée



La naissance du centrisme?


----------



## La mouette (22 Novembre 2006)

Top de la mode


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Top de la mode



 Le très fashion geek, à la recherche de sa geekette ?


----------



## divoli (22 Novembre 2006)

A fond la forme. 


Prout...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

Le post de Rezba m'a rappelé une série de sketch qui passaient sur Canal Be (les séquences de sécurité routière à la RTBF étaient présentée jadis par un commandant de gendarmerie à la diction maladroite, un acteur s'est amusé à parodier le gendarme) :

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9ibn_faux-contact-manu-thoreau

P.S. : cette séquence est particulièrement osée, éloignez les enfants et... les collègues.


----------



## richard-deux (23 Novembre 2006)

Pochettes de disques: bataille


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Novembre 2006)

Ou comment sauver sa peau.


----------



## elKBron (23 Novembre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> Pochettes de disques: bataille


ouaaa l'ot'eh ! deja buuuuuuuuue


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> Pochettes de disques: bataille


Te tcheu la honte, tu n'as pas vu la nouvelle fonctionnalité YouTube du forum  dans la fenêtre d'édition ? 

[YOUTUBE]0ASZLmuYMlI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patamach (23 Novembre 2006)

Ah oui 

[youtube]58ty2t79MNA[/youtube]




Edit: bon ben j'y arrive pas ... :mouais:


Edit2: Thanks Mobyduck  :style:


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Novembre 2006)

Sportif.  



Patamach a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Edit: bon ben j'y arrive pas ... :mouais:



L'explication de texte.


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Sportif.  L'explication de texte.



Sympa cette nouvelle option. 

[youtube]WayYcrx4Gv0[/youtube]

Mais pourquoi que Youtube?


----------



## two (23 Novembre 2006)

[youtube]L6T_pqCfOhs[/youtube]


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2006)

[YOUTUBE]I6ZpsqOD4rU&eurl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2006)

[YOUTUBE]Y3h00AZtefs&mode=user&search=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2006)

C'est pas une raison suffisante pour mettre de la m*rde


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est pas une raison suffisante pour mettre de la m*rde


Rabat-joie !


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Novembre 2006)

Ca va être marrant de quoter maintenant...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Ca va &#234;tre marrant de quoter maintenant...


Il suffira de remplacer le lien par un texte dans la r&#233;ponse (pour pas trop charger la mule ). 

Exemple :


La mouette a dit:


> vid&#233;o PowerBook


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Novembre 2006)

Le fait d'intéger la vidéo dans le forum n'est pas une si bonne idée. Dès qu'on lance la vidéo, il n'y a pas moyen de stopper son pré-téléchargement si on souhaite arrêter de la visionner.

Sur cette page, j'ai commencé à visionner le début des cinq premières vidéos, et j'en ai encore pour un bon moment à attendre avant d'espérer regagner suffisamment de bande passante pour visionner la sixième... ou  alors il faut que je quitte la page et que je revienne dessus.

Pas top   !


----------



## two (23 Novembre 2006)

C'est surtout maintenant que certains vont trouver le pages lourdes &#224; charger...


gilled by pa5cal


----------



## Patamach (23 Novembre 2006)

Benny is my friend 

Allez encore une vidéo incrustée  

[YOUTUBE]NdMsIqAea00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## two (23 Novembre 2006)

c'est bien youtube on retombe sur des trucs qu' on avait oubli&#233;
[YOUTUBE]WYDjMbc3HAE[/YOUTUBE]
Comment j'avais pus oublier ca moi?


----------



## fredintosh (23 Novembre 2006)

_S&#233;quence nostalgie (j'esp&#232;re que &#231;a n'est pas hors sujet)
_
C'&#233;tait en 1977, j'avais 5 ans, et j'&#233;tais fascin&#233; devant l'&#233;cran de la t&#233;l&#233; quand je voyais le g&#233;n&#233;rique d'ouverture des programmes de TF1 :

[youtube]yMfE8qTxxNY[/youtube]

Un peu kitsch, mais techniquement, pour l'&#233;poque, je trouve &#231;a magistral. En 1977 (presque 30 ans !), l'animation 3D, ben... &#231;a n'existait pas.

(Si quelqu'un trouve une version de meilleure qualit&#233;, je suis preneur.)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> _Séquence nostalgie (j'espère que ça n'est pas hors sujet)
> _
> C'était en 1977, j'avais 5 ans, et j'étais fasciné devant l'écran de la télé quand je voyais le générique d'ouverture des programmes de TF1



Dans le genre, j'ai plutôt la nostalgie de ça : 
[youtube]hWEscNwf0iQ[/youtube]


----------



## fredintosh (24 Novembre 2006)

Oui, Doc, j'ai failli le mettre aussi, mais j'avais peur d'en faire trop. :love: 

Edit : La t&#233;l&#233; &#233;tait peut-&#234;tre coinc&#233;e sur certains points &#224; l'&#233;poque, mais putain, y avait quand m&#234;me vachement de trucs qui faisaient vibrer...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2006)

[DM]5MD1VBSfBO2ra4SKG[/DM]

Un peu trop serviable la gamine.


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Novembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Un peu kitsch, mais techniquement, pour l'&#233;poque, je trouve &#231;a magistral. En 1977 (presque 30 ans !), l'animation 3D, ben... &#231;a n'existait pas.


Bien s&#251;r que si l'animation 3D existait d&#233;j&#224; en 1977   ! Et sur ordinateur en plus !!!!
 

1977, c'est justement l'ann&#233;e de la sortie du premier *Apple II*, et celle o&#249; Bruce Artwick a mis au point son c&#233;l&#232;bre *Flight Simulator* pour cet ordinateur.

Sinon, &#224; ma connaissance, les premiers films d'animation en 3D remontent au d&#233;but du XX&#232;me si&#232;cle. Le premier r&#233;alis&#233; en stop motion remonte &#224; 1907 (il s'agit de "The Haunted Hotel" de James Stuart Blackton) et plusieurs autres, compos&#233;s de dessins, ont &#233;t&#233; produits avant de d&#233;but de la premi&#232;re guerre mondiale.


----------



## fredintosh (24 Novembre 2006)

Oui, j'ai &#233;t&#233; un peu approximatif, mais on ne peut pas dire que la 3D &#233;tait d&#233;mocratis&#233;e.
Et des trucs comme &#231;a, il n'y en avait pas beaucoup &#224; l'&#233;poque, reconnais-le. 

Je ne sais pas comment ce film a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;alis&#233;, mais ce que j'aime justement, c'est ce m&#233;lange un peu bricol&#233; de film en prises de vues r&#233;elles (les nuages), de dessin anim&#233; (au d&#233;but et &#224; la fin) et peut-&#234;tre d'images de synth&#232;se (pour les "puzzles" dans le ciel ?). Mais si tout est dessin&#233; "&#224; la main", c'est encore plus fort.


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Novembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Oui, j'ai &#233;t&#233; un peu approximatif, mais on ne peut pas dire que la 3D &#233;tait d&#233;mocratis&#233;e.
> Et des trucs comme &#231;a, il n'y en avait pas beaucoup &#224; l'&#233;poque, reconnais-le.
> 
> Je ne sais pas comment ce film a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;alis&#233;, mais ce que j'aime justement, c'est ce m&#233;lange un peu bricol&#233; de film en prises de vues r&#233;elles (les nuages), de dessin anim&#233; (au d&#233;but et &#224; la fin) et peut-&#234;tre d'images de synth&#232;se (pour les "puzzles" dans le ciel ?). Mais si tout est dessin&#233; "&#224; la main", c'est encore plus fort.


Je vois ce que tu veux dire. C'est s&#251;r qu'&#224; l'&#233;poque, on n'&#233;tait pas satur&#233; par toutes les animations 3D qu'on voit maintenant, pour un oui ou pour un non, et que chacun pourrait m&#234;me fabriquer chez lui avec son ordinateur perso.

Mais je me rappelle que cela &#233;tait loin d'&#234;tre rare et marginal. En 1977, on &#233;tait au d&#233;but d'une nouvelle vague esth&#233;tique, au look "hi-tech / espace 3D". Pour rappel, en 1977 sortait Star Wars. C'&#233;tait donc dans l'air du temps, et le jingle vid&#233;o de TF1 n'en &#233;tait qu'une (parfaite) illustration. 

M&#234;me si on savait d&#233;j&#224; fabriquer des films d'animation par ordinateur (le premier date de 1974), la plupart des animations &#233;taient produites par d'autres moyens moins on&#233;reux et souvent moins sophistiqu&#233;s. Pour ce jingle de TF1, je ne sais pas trop comment &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; fait.


----------



## meskh (24 Novembre 2006)

lui il a 12 ans  sans 3D !!


----------



## fredintosh (24 Novembre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> lui il a 12 ans  sans 3D !!


  

C'est les parents qui doivent être contents (et sourds). :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> ou  alors il faut que je quitte la page et que je revienne dessus.
> 
> Pas top   !



Ou tout simplement recharger la page ...

Bon faut que j'essaie cette fonction.

[YOUTUBE]kFdkGt8QXX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Novembre 2006)

Motivé.     :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Novembre 2006)

odr&#233;;4064993 a dit:
			
		

> Bon faut que j'essaie cette fonction.
> 
> _ vid&#233;o_



Allez, moi aussi. Let's rock!!!!!

[youtube]bH9gAQyK6vY[/youtube]



Mobyduck a dit:


> Motiv&#233;.     :rateau:



Il doit prendre des trucs lui.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

Ludwig von 88 !!!!! :love: Le rock avec le cuir en moins.

Dommage pour la qualité du son moyenne.

[YOUTUBE]BZcO5grO9cE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2006)

Les VRP.

Pensez à baisser le son entre les deux vidéos ....

[YOUTUBE]ebmdfnrN4TQ[/YOUTUBE]

Allez encore une autre !! :love:

[YOUTUBE]OLaNmQ3OfpU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Novembre 2006)

Ok, on fait des chansons intellectuelles maintenant. 

[gv]-8440679445946376108[/gv]


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Novembre 2006)

Une autre.   

[dm]2DHDOovk2vcyQH9F[/dm]


----------



## divoli (24 Novembre 2006)

Un chagrin d'amour.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[youtube]hg-3Uy1LgM8[/youtube]


P'tin, quel cul...


----------



## divoli (24 Novembre 2006)

odr&#233;;4064993 a dit:
			
		

> Ou tout simplement recharger la page ...
> 
> Bon faut que j'essaie cette fonction.



:mouais:

Tu ne nous avais pas dit que tu &#233;tais partie aux sports d'hiver... 


[youtube]t77s0LZ0WhA[/youtube]


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Novembre 2006)

Hulk &#224; la maison:

_Do you know PMS (PreMenstr... euh... Prehistoric Monster Syndrom) ?
_
(attention, images violentes  )


----------



## fredintosh (24 Novembre 2006)

Allez, encore une peu de nostalgie en 2D cette fois (avec tout de même une petite pointe de nouveauté).

Les trentenaires se souviennent tous certainement de La linea, ce petit personnage nerveux dessiné d'un trait blanc sur fond bleu, avec une voix inimitable , et qui passait dans l'Ile aux Enfants...

Mais ils n'avaient sans doute jamais vu la version pour adultes...  

[YOUTUBE]bTrVFX8j-ZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (25 Novembre 2006)

Puisque apparemment, on en est aux s&#233;quences souvenirs.... :style:  


[youtube]G2yMwuLy53c[/youtube]


:love:


----------



## rezba (25 Novembre 2006)

Pfff. D&#233;j&#224; bus, tous ces trucs.


----------



## tirhum (25 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Pfff. Déjà bus, tous ces trucs.


Ouais... mais j'y ai pas eu le droit en mon temps.....


----------



## rezba (25 Novembre 2006)

Nioube.


----------



## tirhum (25 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Nioube.


mauvaise pioche....

_iChat ?!....._


----------



## rezba (25 Novembre 2006)

Et mauvais joueur, en plus.


----------



## tirhum (25 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Et mauvais joueur, en plus.


"z'oreilles" !....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2006)

[DM]o5YxhJGH5uHbx1Ael[/DM]

Non mais des fois. On ne va pas se laisser em.....     


PS : Mobyduck, G2LOQ, Divoli  (ah, Les Inconnus :love


----------



## La mouette (25 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Non mais des fois. On ne va pas se laisser em.....
> 
> 
> PS : Mobyduck, G2LOQ, Divoli  (ah, Les Inconnus :love



Mes enfants sont morts de rire    

Moi c'est juste pour la dernière image


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2006)

[gv]7257665780151455062[/gv]


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> _*vidéo*_
> 
> Non mais des fois. On ne va pas se laisser em.....


Et bah, y a eu du changement dans la migration... Ils sont passés par les balkans? 



iDuck a dit:


> *vidéo*



Les sales blagues!


----------



## meskh (25 Novembre 2006)

et que se passe t il sous Terre  ??


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Novembre 2006)

Papa pingouin, papa pingouin...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Papa pingouin, papa pingouin...


Bourreau d'enfants de petits pingouins !


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Papa pingouin, papa pingouin...


Quelle horreur !!   

(Pourquoi _papa_ pingouin ? C'est peut-&#234;tre _maman_ pingouin !)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Novembre 2006)

[DM]19djOxwxn6CYUkNV[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Quelle horreur !!
> 
> (Pourquoi _papa_ pingouin ? C'est peut-&#234;tre _maman_ pingouin !)



Parce que&#8230;  

[youtube]FbnS0pfixdg[/youtube]


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Parce que&#8230;


Ben c'est rat&#233; :

"The owner of this video does not allow video embedding
please watch this video on YouTube.com"


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ben c'est raté :
> 
> "The owner of this video does not allow video embedding
> please watch this video on YouTube.com"



Gné. :mouais: Ben heu Ça s'affiche bien chez moi J'envoie le lien :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbnS0pfixdg


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Gné. :mouais: Ben heu Ça s'affiche bien chez moi J'envoie le lien :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbnS0pfixdg



Un chef-d'uvre n'est-ce pas.     :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Novembre 2006)

Amateur - Lasse Gjertsen

[YOUTUBE]JzqumbhfxRo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Novembre 2006)

Du m&#234;me Artiste - Hyperactive

Essayez, vous vous sentirez mieux apr&#232;s...

[YOUTUBE]E0ohQpdsXWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elKBron (26 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Du même Artiste, essayez, vous vous sentirez mieux après...
> vidéo deja vue


eh bien déjà vue 

mais oas mal du tout


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Novembre 2006)

elKBron a dit:


> eh bien déjà vue
> 
> mais oas mal du tout



pas zut, j'avais pas vu... m'enfin... sorry


----------



## fredintosh (26 Novembre 2006)

Tant qu'&#224; faire, voici la suite en version interactive. 

Ce type est g&#233;nial. :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Novembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tant qu'&#224; faire, voici la suite en version interactive.
> 
> Ce type est g&#233;nial. :love:




Arg! et toi tu es g&#233;nial d'avoir post&#233; le lien! "vous avez distribu&#233; trop de points ces derni&#232;res 24h, blablabla"

arg, mais d'ou vient ce bonhomme?

Voil&#224;, &#231;a doit &#234;tre son blog.


----------



## divoli (26 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbnS0pfixdg



:afraid:


Bon, puisque certains sortent la grosse artillerie, alors moi aussi. 


[youtube]9uJLAhZU95E[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Un chef-d'uvre n'est-ce pas.     :rateau:



Oui.  Et 2 ans après, c'était dans un style un peu plus sage. :rateau: Quoique. 

Souvenirs. Souvenirs.


----------



## fredintosh (26 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> :afraid:
> 
> 
> Bon, puisque certains sortent la grosse artillerie, alors moi aussi.


Rhaaaa, Soeur Sourire ! :love: 

...ou le comble de l'humour involontaire. Encore plus dr&#244;le.

Je ne connaissais pas cette version "remix" !


----------



## WebOliver (26 Novembre 2006)

Je sais pas si c'est le bon fil... une copine vient de me filer ce lien.

_Chez moi, &#231;a met des plombes &#224; charger..._


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> _Chez moi, &#231;a met des plombes &#224; charger..._


Pas &#233;tonnant : &#231;a p&#232;se pr&#232;s de 30 Mo quand m&#234;me !


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Novembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Oui.  Et 2 ans après, c'était dans un style un peu plus sage. :rateau: Quoique.
> 
> Souvenirs. Souvenirs.



Magnifique.    :rateau:



WebOliver a dit:


> Je sais pas si c'est le bon fil... une copine vient de me filer ce lien.
> 
> _Chez moi, ça met des plombes à charger..._



Ca vaut le coup d'attendre.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Un chef-d'uvre n'est-ce pas.     :rateau:


Tout à fait.     



fredintosh a dit:


> Tant qu'à faire, voici la suite en version interactive.
> 
> Ce type est génial. :love:


Excellent ce truc ! :love:    



divoli a dit:


> :afraid:
> 
> 
> Bon, puisque certains sortent la grosse artillerie, alors moi aussi.
> ...


J'adore ! :love:     



WebOliver a dit:


> Je sais pas si c'est le bon fil... une copine vient de me filer ce lien.
> 
> _Chez moi, ça met des plombes à charger..._


Pas chez moi. Mais ça a bien sa place sur ce fil.   


Bon, vous voulez du lourd ? En voilà : 

[DM]xADjfjCbSCUdg4ggF[/DM]


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2006)

[YOUTUBE]y_ziN6mhnGA&eurl[/YOUTUBE]

L'usine Sony Ericsson en France


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> L'usine Sony Ericsson en France


Y aurait pas une vid&#233;o r&#233;cente de l'usine de Foxcomm en Chine qui tra&#238;nerait sur le Net, histoire qu'on voit si la production de l'iPhone a d&#233;marr&#233; ?


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2006)

Combien tu paies ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Combien tu paies ?


Que dalle.


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2006)

Béatrice ? :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Novembre 2006)

Un artiste oublié de l'Eurovision.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Béatrice ? :love:


Tu sors !     



Mobyduck a dit:


> Un artiste oublié de l'Eurovision.


C'est bien dommage.


----------



## two (27 Novembre 2006)

Un Documentaire sur la  drague urbaine


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2006)

[YOUTUBE]uXAGM4z6ASA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amok (27 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> :afraid:Bon, puisque certains sortent la grosse artillerie, alors moi aussi.



Hélas, destin tragique...

*Sur Sourire*, de son vrai nom *Jeanine Deckers* (1933-1985), entrée chez les dominicaines en 1959, connaît un succès mondial en 1963 avec la chanson _Dominique-nique-nique_ qu'elle écrit, compose et interprète au profit de son ordre. Défroquée, elle est rattrapée par le fisc belge et finit par se suicider de désespoir avec sa compagne en 1985.

Wikipedia.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Hélas, destin tragique...
> 
> *Sur Sourire*, de son vrai nom *Jeanine Deckers* (1933-1985), entrée chez les dominicaines en 1959, connaît un succès mondial en 1963 avec la chanson _Dominique-nique-nique_ qu'elle écrit, compose et interprète au profit de son ordre. Défroquée, elle est rattrapée par le fisc belge et finit par se suicider de désespoir avec sa compagne en 1985.
> 
> Wikipedia.


Effectivement : destin tragique.


----------



## divoli (27 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Hélas, destin tragique...



Je savais qu'elle était décédée, mais je ne connaissais pas son histoire.
Finalement, c'est un peu cette chanson qui est à l'origine de son succès et de sa perte.

Moins drôle, du coup.:rose:


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> (vidéo)



Voilà ce qui arrive quand on fait des singeries.


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Novembre 2006)

Super Timor !


----------



## Patamach (27 Novembre 2006)

Les Kamini Savoyard.
Vraiment n'importe quoi, je suis même pret à parier que cette connerie va cartonner sur les radios pour djeuns 

[YOUTUBE]RIUu_OONhXs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Novembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Super Timor !


Un classique. 



Patamach a dit:


> Les Kamini Savoyard.
> Vraiment n'importe quoi, je suis même pret à parier que cette connerie va cartonner sur les radios pour djeuns
> 
> * Vidéo*



Le passage du slam est...:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2006)

[YOUTUBE]aQhR2lwV5pI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Novembre 2006)

Pas mal. (bien que je sois allergique &#224; James Bond) 

Mais *Ennio Morricone* c'est bien mieux &#224; mon avis.  (qui n'est que le miens d'avis, hein.  )

[youtube]ZKlxyoPNaFI[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2006)

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]





G2LOQ a dit:


> Pas mal. (bien que je sois allergique à James Bond)
> 
> Mais *Ennio Morricone* c'est bien mieux à mon avis.  (qui n'est que le miens d'avis, hein.  )
> 
> vidéo


Déjà bû. Mais c'est tellement beau qu'on ne s'en lasse pas. 



[YOUTUBE]PqKMZN_Vai8[/YOUTUBE]

Marcel et son orchestre : "Les vaches"


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Novembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Les Kamini Savoyard.
> Vraiment n'importe quoi, je suis m&#234;me pret &#224; parier que cette connerie va cartonner sur les radios pour djeuns



meuh... j'ai presque honte... mais vous savez ces ptis gars, ben ils sont quand m&#234;me quelque peu connus... Et je peux vous dire que &#231;a cartonne autant que les Bratisla Boys (genre d&#233;j&#224; invit&#233;s sur le prime de La StarAc'), pis ils s'appellent "fatal bazooka"... pis je suis justement en train de tricoter une cagoule pour mon p&#232;re pour les pistes de ski en Valais. Micha&#235;l Youn, il l'adore (et moi aussi, je crois n'avoir jamais autant ris devant une &#233;mission tv le matin, qu'avec le "morning Liiiiiiiiive"! R.I.P.


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> (vidéo)
> 
> Marcel et son orchestre : "Les vaches"



Sont vache quand même.     :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> [YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]
> Déjà bû. Mais c'est tellement beau qu'on ne s'en lasse pas.
> 
> Marcel et son orchestre : "Les vaches"



Meuh!!!!!!!!

je les ai vus en concert ils y a quelques années (2001), un des gars du groupe s'est jeté dans le public sur un bateau gonflable... Je vous raconte pas l'ambiance!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2006)

[DM]6BsT7OGeyXbvil8w[/DM]

Moi, j'adore ce mec bien déjanté. :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, j'adore ce mec bien d&#233;jant&#233;. :love:



Ben tiens, je l'ai aussi vu en concert &#224; Fribourg il y a un mois, c'&#233;tait de la folie. Ce type est un g&#233;nie. Tout simplement. (je vous montrerais pas la vid&#233;o de son passage &#224; la StarAc', &#231;a ne vaut pas le coup... )


----------



## tirhum (28 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, j'adore ce mec bien déjanté. :love:


Et très parisien.....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Ben tiens, je l'ai aussi vu en concert à Fribourg il y a un mois, c'était de la folie. Ce type est un génie. Tout simplement. (je vous montrerais pas la vidéo de son passage à la StarAc', ça ne vaut pas le coup... )


Moi, je l'ai vu à la Star Ac. Et rien que pour le look qu'il avait, je pense que ça vaut le coup de montrer la vidéo.


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, je l'ai vu à la Star Ac. Et rien que pour le look qu'il avait, je pense que ça vaut le coup de montrer la vidéo.



ça tombe bien, elle est cachée quelque part dans le message..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> ça tombe bien, elle est cachée quelque part dans le message..


Où ça ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Où ça ?



raaah, faut chercher...  

(ok, dans l'apostrophe du mot StarAc)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> raaah, faut chercher...
> 
> (ok, dans l'apostrophe du mot StarAc)


Elle était bien cachée (pourtant, j'ai bien cherché).   

Là, je viens d'acheter l'album sur l'iTunes Store.


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Novembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Elle était bien cachée (pourtant, j'ai bien cherché).
> 
> Là, je viens d'acheter l'album sur l'iTunes Store.




arg, je l'ai toujours pas! méchant!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> arg, je l'ai toujours pas! méchant!


Qu'est-ce que tu attends ? Tu as iTunes toi aussi, non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2006)

[DM]1MuQ4oeajhsUy52bd[/DM]


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2006)

Heureusement les commentateurs feraient beaucoup mieux...de nager ou de la fermer ..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Heureusement les commentateurs feraient beaucoup mieux...de nager ou de la fermer ..


Certes, ce n'est pas tr&#232;s gentil de se moquer. Mais un type qui ne sait pas nager ou &#224; peine n'a pas trop sa place l&#224;. Cela dit, c'est &#231;a aussi les JO. 
Et puis, tu me verrais sur des skis, tu te moquerais autant de moi que ces commentateurs de ce nageur.


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2006)

Entre nous ok  

Mais à la TV , avec des millions de gens qui regardent, et, en plus aux JO, c'est ... enfin bref.. :mouais:


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Novembre 2006)

Dans le m&#234;me genre d'id&#233;e, quelqu'un se souvient-il de Rasta Rocket ?


----------



## Patamach (28 Novembre 2006)

*Iggy invite les spectateurs sur scène à venir prendre une tasse de thé.*

Live in Detroit - Je ne connais pas l'année mais je dirais aux alentours de 2004.

[YOUTUBE]WZYPriCxvoI[/YOUTUBE]

:style:


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Entre nous ok
> 
> Mais &#224; la TV , avec des millions de gens qui regardent, et, en plus aux JO, c'est ... enfin bref.. :mouais:



Il rigolent car la situation est vraiment cocasse malgr&#233; toute la bonne volont&#233; du nageur mais ils terminent quand m&#234;me en disant: 

_Non mais &#231;a reste une image forte quand m&#234;me. Parce que, tr&#232;s franchement on rit  mais c&#8217;est vraiment l&#8217;esprit olympique d&#8217;il y a&#8230;Du d&#233;but du si&#232;cle ? Non, c&#8217;est formidable,  vraiment c&#8217;est formidable!_



PA5CAL a dit:


> Dans le m&#234;me genre d'id&#233;e, quelqu'un se souvient-il de Rasta Rocket ?



J'en garde un bon souvenir de ce film. Un Disney non?


----------



## Patamach (28 Novembre 2006)

*Sonic Youth* clipp&#233; en 86 pour "Shadow of a Doubt", l'un de leur plus beaux morceaux.

Un minimalisme ann&#233;es 80 qui colle tr&#232;s bien au morceau...

[youtube]vNDMyFHa-Jw[/youtube]


----------



## two (28 Novembre 2006)

musical youth et leur mythique pass the dutchie
[youtube]I4RNIzEMmwk[/youtube]


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Heureusement les commentateurs feraient beaucoup mieux...de nager ou de la fermer ..



Dis, vers 10h30 ce matin, tu étais pas vers la Riponne à Lausanne, habillé d'un grand manteau brun-beige? :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Novembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> *Iggy invite les spectateurs sur scène à venir prendre une tasse de thé.*
> 
> Live in Detroit - Je ne connais pas l'année mais je dirais aux alentours de 2004.
> 
> ...



Iggy Pop c'est vraiment un fou furieux...  

...mais quelle classe quand même.  :style:


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Dis, vers 10h30 ce matin, tu étais pas vers la Riponne à Lausanne, habillé d'un grand manteau brun-beige? :mouais:



Oui c'est possible


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Novembre 2006)

Les pingouins volent-ils?


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Oui c'est possible


 

ben alors, soit c'&#233;tait toi que j'ai crois&#233; soit ton sosie qui te ressemble monstre.

Tu (ou ton sosie) as (a) l'air super s&#233;rieux quand tu (il) marches (marche), comme pr&#233;occup&#233;.

Ok, je confirme, c'&#233;tait bien toi, le manteau correspondant &#224; celui photographi&#233; en AP. Arf, le monde est tout petit petit petit. C'est marrant.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2006)

La mouette c'est un gars, que quand tu le croises, tu jurerais qu'il a un PC...


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> La mouette c'est un gars, que quand tu le croises, tu jurerais qu'il a un PC...



 le ....


----------



## CarodeDakar (28 Novembre 2006)

Pour continuer dans la froid sib&#233;rien.





edit: si jamais c'est trop lourd, que l'image prend trop de place, soulignez-le &#224; un mod&#233;rateur, et ainsi on pourra la modifier. Merci!


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Les pingouins volent-ils?


Il est fort ce Tux! 



CarodeDakar a dit:


> Pour continuer dans la froid sib&#233;rien.


Owned! 

P.S: Je savais pas qu'ont pouvait h&#233;berger des vid&#233;os sur Photobucket.


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> Pour continuer dans la froid sibérien.



 Les boules ...


----------



## kaitan (28 Novembre 2006)

Je ne sais pas si elles ont déjà été posées..... si oui, désolée! 

http://movies.apple.com/movies/euro/fr/getamac/getamac_ads1/viruses_480x376.mov

http://movies.apple.com/movies/euro/fr/getamac/getamac_ads1/restarting_480x376.mov

http://movies.apple.com/movies/euro/fr/getamac/getamac_ads1/better_480x376.mov

http://movies.apple.com/movies/euro/fr/getamac/getamac_ads1/ilife_480x376.mov

http://movies.apple.com/movies/euro/fr/getamac/getamac_ads1/networking_480x376.mov

http://movies.apple.com/movies/euro/fr/getamac/getamac_ads1/wsj_480x376.mov

http://movies.apple.com/movies/euro/fr/getamac/getamac_ads2/box_480x376.mov

http://movies.apple.com/movies/euro/fr/getamac/getamac_ads2/work_480x376.mov


----------



## SirG (28 Novembre 2006)

Les Bronzés Font Du Ski a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la même.
> 
> Attendez, je finis



Excellente.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Novembre 2006)

[YOUTUBE]p9fBhBQeG94[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2006)

Irak : vous aimez les ânes? 

Attention c'est (encore? ) une vidéo osée. Vous êtes prévenus.


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Novembre 2006)

*U2 - With Or Without You (Milan) :love:
*


----------



## Patamach (30 Novembre 2006)

*The Velvet Underground* - Venus in Furs

Mis en images par un amateur ... :affraid:


[DM]7cykTaDtNofdF3htl[/DM]


----------



## jphg (30 Novembre 2006)

Wouahahahaha !!!

ici, une image anim&#233;e &#224; mourir de rire.

Vue au cin&#233;ma hier soir, la salle &#233;tait pli&#233;e.

edit : cette bouse a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;alis&#233;e par Claude Lelouch.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

jphg a dit:


> Wouahahahaha !!!
> 
> ici, une image animée à mourir de rire.
> 
> ...



tu t'es pas gourré de lien là?


----------



## La mouette (30 Novembre 2006)

*Ils ne partiront pas , tant que la population aura besoin d'eux * :mouais: 

[YOUTUBE]AT1I95dqrAY&eurl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## divoli (30 Novembre 2006)

Sinon, quelqu'un connait Riri ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> *Ils ne partiront pas , tant que la population aura besoin d'eux * :mouais:
> 
> vidéo


Ils sont vraiment lamentables. :mouais:


----------



## Giam_ (30 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> tu t'es pas gourr&#233; de lien l&#224;?




j'cro&#238;s pas.

 > Je confirme  :hein:


----------



## tinibook (30 Novembre 2006)

Attention!! :modo: Vidéo montrant une extrême souffrance!


----------



## jphg (30 Novembre 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> tu t'es pas gourr&#233; de lien l&#224;?





Giam_ a dit:


> j'cro&#238;s pas.
> > Je confirme  :hein:



 
Euh&#8230; non, le lien pointe bien vers Bartez et sa nouvelle &#233;quipe, qui est une vid&#233;o plut&#244;t dr&#244;le je trouve ! (je parle de la vid&#233;o, pas du t&#233;l&#233;thon, hein. la vid&#233;o est vraiment affligeante&#8230 Bon, p-&#234; qu'on n'a pas le m&#234;me sens de l'humour.

Tu en veux une autre ? ici. 
(edit : une vid&#233;o s'affiche imm&#233;diatement au chargement de la page, c'est une pub, et bien s&#251;r ce n'est pas ce que je te demande de regarder&#8230


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> *Ils ne partiront pas , tant que la population aura besoin d'eux * :mouais:



 Quelle image donne ces jeunes cr&#233;tins de l&#8217;arm&#233;e US&#8230; Pas sur qu&#8217;en usant de leur &#171; petit &#187; pouvoir sur des civils qu&#8217;ils rendent leurs pr&#233;sence sur le territoire iraqien plus agr&#233;able &#224; eux comme aux autres GI's&#8230; Pendant ce temps l&#224;, un chauffeur de taxi perd sont instrument de travail et le moyen de subvenir aux besoins des siens&#8230;


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2006)

Comment r&#233;agirais-tu si dans une rue marchande tr&#232;s populaire d'une grande ville tu croisais, au coin d'un carrefour, l'&#234;tre incarnant la pauvret&#233; m&#234;me! 

Comment r&#233;agirais-tu, devant cette personne habill&#233;e de quelques loques et te demandant juste un peut de tendresse et d'amour ?

G&#233;n&#233;ralement les gens font mine de ne pas entendre, ils baissent les yeux ou d&#233;tourne leur regard. Et toi, aurais-tu assez de courage &#224; regarder cet &#234;tre en face ?

Lui apporterais-tu ton aide ?

Je parie que tu as bon coeur!

Pour faire un don


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Décembre 2006)

Ou qu'elle est que je l&#8217;aide &#224; enlever ses haillons!


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2006)

En bas de chez moi, c'est triste toute cette misère, il me faut l'aider ...


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> En bas de chez moi, c'est triste toute cette misère, il me faut l'aider ...



Argh! faut que je déménage, chez moi ils sont tous à forte pilosité et souvent fortement alcoolisés... :mouais: 
(bien que toujours polis et de bon contact. )


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> *Ils ne partiront pas , tant que la population aura besoin d'eux * :mouais:


Et après ils ne comprennent pas qu'on leur tire dessus ou que des bombes sautent à leur passage !


----------



## Stargazer (1 Décembre 2006)

Ca c'est de la cambriole de grande classe !


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Ca c'est de la cambriole de grande classe !



Oui, de haut-vol même.     :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Décembre 2006)

Tout le monde ne s'appelle pas Edgar !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2006)

tinibook a dit:


> Attention!! :modo: Vidéo montrant une extrême souffrance!


Dommage que ce ne soit pas une vraie pub Apple.  



Stargazer a dit:


> Ca c'est de la cambriole de grande classe !


Il est champion, celui-là.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2006)

[YOUTUBE]0vdG-FwpulQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Décembre 2006)

Pas mal du tout ce court. 

*=================================*

 Bon, rien de drôle ou de polémique mais juste un trailer de Mr Kojima sur MGS Portable OPS qui montre comme toujours sont talent dans cette exercice. (Surtout à voir à 2.20min)

  Pour les amateurs de jeux vidéo bien sur. 

P.S : Je sais, ça nintéresse personne, il mest plaisant de le voir ici.


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Décembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Pas mal du tout ce court.



Effectivement.  



G2LOQ a dit:


> Bon, rien de drôle ou de polémique mais juste un trailer de Mr Kojima sur MGS Portable OPS qui montre comme toujours sont talent dans cette exercice. (Surtout à voir à 2.20min)
> 
> Pour les amateurs de jeux vidéo bien sur.
> 
> P.S : Je sais, ça nintéresse personne, il mest plaisant de le voir ici.



Quelle classe ce Kojima quand même.  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2006)

[YOUTUBE]FHGvh3i35Uk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Décembre 2006)

restons dans les clip animés avec On Your Mark de Hayao Miyazaki sur une chanson de Chage & Aska. 

[youtube]yD-IGYfHUVg[/youtube]

P.S: Désolé pour la qualité du son, mais je n'ai pu trouver mieux.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2006)

[DM]2UiVmFmRivtSw13xZ[/DM]


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> (vidéo)



_"Tu prends l'apéro?"_  


Raclée.


----------



## meskh (2 Décembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Raclée.



c'est bien mignon toutes ces souris qui volent !!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

[YOUTUBE]mOMJnGZZNRw[/YOUTUBE]

Oui bon d'accord, petite j'en étais fan mais j'avais jamais vu le clip :rose:


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Décembre 2006)

Quand j'étais gamin, le monsieur je l'avais surnommé  "Tintin" à cause de sa houppette.    :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2006)

[DM]4Ke1ubuHialPg15pJ[/DM]

odr&#233;


----------



## pascalformac (3 Décembre 2006)

pub hommage direct au cinéma surréaliste


----------



## pascalformac (3 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> B devotion


 

Hallucinant 
mais je précise que ce hit fut une tuerie écrite et produite par les 2 piliers de CHIC  (Bernard  Edwards et Nile Rodgers)


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> pub hommage direct au cinéma surréaliste



Bien que le cinéma surréaliste m'est totalement étranger, j'ai trouvé cette pub sympa.   


La vie en cellule.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Vidéo ultra space
> odré



iDuck  Mais qui est donc ce "Jéjé" ???


----------



## r0m1 (3 Décembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Bien que le cinéma surréaliste m'est totalement étranger, j'ai trouvé cette pub sympa.
> 
> 
> La vie en cellule.



C'est très poétique, magnifique   

Est ce que quelq'un a reconnnu la musique employée siouplait ??


----------



## pascalformac (3 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Est ce que quelq'un a reconnnu la musique employ&#233;e siouplait ??


tu connais les outils qui s'appellent " moteurs de recherche" ?
C'est tr&#232;s pratique
en quelques secondes d'effort personnel ( ah oui faut un peu se bouger  )
 tu as la r&#233;ponse


> The music was composed, performed and recorded by Matt Berky. His company is called Massive Productions.
> 
> http://www.massiveproductions.com/


----------



## r0m1 (3 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu connais les outils qui s'appellent " moteurs de recherche" ?
> C'est très pratique
> en quelques secondes d'effort personnel ( ah oui faut un peu se bouger  )
> tu as la réponse



Tu n'es pas obligé de le prendre comme ça, merci pour l'indication des moteurs de recherches, maintenant je sais...

Maintenant je n'ai pas l'habitude de poser ce genre de question c'est juste que j'avais loupé 


> The music was composed, performed and recorded by Matt Berky. His company is called Massive Productions.


sinon je ne t'aurais pas demandé de ton temps  

désolé, mais merci quand même


----------



## pascalformac (3 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Tu n'es pas obligé de le prendre comme ça


et je le prends comment?



> merci quand même


de rien


> sinon je ne t'aurais pas demandé de ton temps


j'allais chercher de toute facon et j'ai posté le résultat


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Décembre 2006)

Comme hier je me suis regardé le DVD de la version longue de King Kong, et que je suis encore sous le charme de ce superbe film, petite vidéo ! 



[youtube]ghUPgfx0cf8[/youtube]


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2006)

Qui a dit que question pour un champion était une émission intellectuelle et posée ..?


----------



## r0m1 (3 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Qui a dit que question pour un champion était une émission intellectuelle et posée ..?



Mon dieu quel malade !!!!


----------



## SirG (3 Décembre 2006)

Déjà vu, mais tellement phénoménal.


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2006)

C'est mieux que le café pour se réveiller le matin


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Décembre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Déjà vu, mais tellement phénoménal.



Oui, ici exactement.


----------



## Stargazer (4 Décembre 2006)

Ca t'apprendra à faire des posts obscurs quant au contenu proposé ! 

Et surtout j'allais pas me taper 100 messages pour vérifier que la vidéo n'y était déjà pas ..


----------



## Stargazer (4 Décembre 2006)

Idée cadeau pour Noël : Comment exploser sa facture électrique ... En musique !


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Ca t'apprendra &#224; faire des posts obscurs quant au contenu propos&#233; !



M'en fout, c'est ma signature.    



Stargazer a dit:


> Et surtout j'allais pas me taper 100 messages pour v&#233;rifier que la vid&#233;o n'y &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; pas ..



Feignant!


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Idée cadeau pour Noël : Comment exploser sa facture électrique ... En musique !


c'est pas du _dayjha vou_ ca?
 flemme de chercher mais déjà vu , ici ou ailleurs


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est pas du _dayjha vou_ ca?
> flemme de chercher mais déjà vu , ici ou ailleurs


Si, si. Je m'en souviens  .


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Décembre 2006)

*Bruce Springsteen American Skin (41 Shots) 
*


----------



## Patamach (4 Décembre 2006)

*Lou Reed & Velvet Underground - Film Super8 [Part 1 of 2]*


[YOUTUBE]rERkXRs6jyE[/YOUTUBE]

:mouais:
:style:


----------



## meskh (4 Décembre 2006)

I like  to 

:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Comme hier je me suis regard&#233; le DVD de la version longue de King Kong, et que je suis encore sous le charme de ce superbe film, petite vid&#233;o !
> 
> 
> 
> vid&#233;o


Et ben dis donc : tu aurais regard&#233; "Mon cur&#233; chez les nudistes", on se demande quelle vid&#233;o tu nous aurais d&#233;nich&#233;.   



r0m1 a dit:


> Mon dieu quel malade !!!!


Au fou !  



Stargazer a dit:


> Id&#233;e cadeau pour No&#235;l : Comment exploser sa facture &#233;lectrique ... En musique !


   



meskh a dit:


> I like  to
> 
> :love:


Au fou (num&#233;ro 2) !


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Décembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> *Lou Reed & Velvet Underground - Film Super8 [Part 1 of 2]*
> 
> (vidéo)
> 
> ...



C'est...hum...le silence à la fin est très reposant.  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2006)

Becky?


----------



## meskh (4 Décembre 2006)

encore une tit' vache ?? :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Qui a dit que question pour un champion était une émission intellectuelle et posée ..?



La suite... 

[YOUTUBE]CVvt9EjcNR0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Décembre 2006)

D&#233;dicace &#224; SM

[YOUTUBE]GH8SrE1ipLo[/YOUTUBE]​
C'est tout doux comme vid&#233;o, &#231;a fait tout chaud au coeur...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2006)

Aur&#233;lie85;4078179 a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;dicace &#224; SM
> 
> vid&#233;o
> C'est tout doux comme vid&#233;o, &#231;a fait tout chaud au coeur...​



C'est nul ! C'est pas porno ! Pour faire une d&#233;dicace &#224; SM, il faut une vid&#233;o X.     ​


----------



## WebOliver (4 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est nul ! C'est pas porno ! Pour faire une dédicace à SM, il faut une vidéo X.


 
C'est décidément bien mal le connaître.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est décidément bien mal le connaître.


Pourtant il est réputé pour aimer ça.

D'ailleurs, voilà :

[YOUTUBE]S2SLKO1G-QQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est nul ! C'est pas porno ! Pour faire une d&#233;dicace &#224; SM, il faut une vid&#233;o X.



Dites, pour 30 secondes, il vous arrive de ne pas penser qu'&#224; &#231;a? des fois, je me demande ce que je fous ici... C'&#233;tait une d&#233;dicace sinc&#232;re...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2006)

Aur&#233;lie85;4078284 a dit:
			
		

> Dis, pour 30 secondes, il vous arrive de ne pas penser qu'&#224; &#231;a? des fois, je me demande ce que je fous ici... C'&#233;tait une d&#233;dicace sinc&#232;re...


Je n'en doute pas. D'ailleurs, je t'ai boul&#233; vert. Mais un peu d'humour ne fait de mal &#224; personne.

EDIT : merci pour le CDB vert.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Je n'en doute pas. D'ailleurs, je t'ai boul&#233; vert. Mais un peu d'humour ne fait de mal &#224; personne.


 
Encore faut-il se donner les moyens d'en avoir...

Pour pas flooder... (je sais pas si &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; post&#233; y a quelques mois).


----------



## Stargazer (4 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> (je sais pas si ça a été posté y a quelques mois).



Pour faire chier je vais te dire déjà bu ! Mais juste pour faire chier ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Encore faut-il se donner les moyens d'en avoir...
> 
> Pour pas flooder... (je sais pas si ça a été posté y a quelques mois).


Bon on va en rester là sur le sujet de l'humour (je crois que ça vaudra mieux).
Pour la vidéo, il me semble qu'elle a déjà été postée.


----------



## tweek (5 Décembre 2006)

on s'amuse comme on peut...


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Décembre 2006)

tweek a dit:


> on s'amuse comme on peut...


Et même parfois, ce n'est pas amusant !


----------



## two (5 Décembre 2006)

avec des post it
[youtube]qC_-Nx2CWR4[/youtube]
La musique est de guem et zaka et &#224; servi pour l'&#233;mission ...
sans aucun doute


----------



## tweek (5 Décembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Et même parfois, ce n'est pas amusant !



Pauvre créature, elle n'a pas pu récupérer son souvenir-papier  

Tant d'éfforts en vain


----------



## toys (5 Décembre 2006)

une de petit nantais http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rgmd-ziqLIs


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Décembre 2006)

Poupées de chiffon.


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Décembre 2006)

two a dit:


> avec des post it
> La musique est de guem et zaka et à servi pour l'émission ...
> sans aucun doute



Purée, y en a qui ont de l'imagination! chapô! 


Ah, je me disais aussi que je connaissais la musique!


----------



## two (5 Décembre 2006)

toys a dit:


> une de petit nantais http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rgmd-ziqLIs



une bande qui a l'esprit de groupe et qui prouve que le fait de scratcher n'impose pas que l'on reste dans un seul et unique style musical...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Décembre 2006)

two a dit:


> une bande qui a l'esprit de groupe et qui prouve que le fait de scratcher n'impose pas que l'on reste dans un seul et unique style musical...


birdynamnam Powa! 


Sp&#233;ciale d&#233;dicace au PFDLS.


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Décembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Poupées de chiffon.


Pas mal !


----------



## Patamach (5 Décembre 2006)

*Boards of Canada *- Roygbiv

Réalisé par un fan, superbe, et comme très bien dit dans un des commentaires, assez proche de l'esprit "années 80 grille pain electro" qu'on s'imagine en ecoutant ces sons si caractéristiques de BOC.


[YOUTUBE]yT0gRc2c2wQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## toys (5 Décembre 2006)

two a dit:


> une bande qui a l'esprit de groupe et qui prouve que le fait de scratcher n'impose pas que l'on reste dans un seul et unique style musical...



s'est pas pour rien qu'il sont 3 fois champoins du monde !!! 

pour ceux qui aime ils ont un groupe de HIP HOP hocus pocus.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Décembre 2006)

toys a dit:


> s'est pas pour rien qu'il sont 3 fois champoins du monde !!!
> 
> pour ceux qui aime ils ont un groupe de HIP HOP hocus pocus.


Très bon groupe, Hocus Pocus. Un peu Jazzy, un peu Old School. J'aime beaucoup.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2006)

two a dit:


> avec des post it
> vid&#233;o
> La musique est de guem et zaka et &#224; servi pour l'&#233;mission ...
> sans aucun doute


[MODE Delarue ON] Oui alors, quand son p&#232;re alcoolique bat sa m&#232;re qui se drogue, comment se reconstruit-on ?[MODE Delarue OFF]    



Mobyduck a dit:


> Poup&#233;es de chiffon.


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Décembre 2006)

*[SIZE=-1]Mission Improbable! 
[/SIZE]*


----------



## Patamach (5 Décembre 2006)

*Alex Gopher* - The Child

Pour les amoureux des fonts, mise en image d'une des plus belle chanson du DJ francais Alex Gopher 

[YOUTUBE]ZGWkdNWFZiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2006)

[DM]v5O5gns5PFHhw5gzr[/DM]

Pauvres iMac !


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Pauvres iMac !



 Que fait le T.P.I.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Que fait le T.P.I.


Tribunal Pénal Informatique ?


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2006)

Oui avec Carla *Dell* P ...


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Décembre 2006)

Pour ceux qui comme moi ont suivi Friends pendant 10 ans, voilà le bêtisier. :love:




Partie 1, Partie 2


----------



## two (7 Décembre 2006)

quand on essaie de faire de l'animation parfois il arrive ceci
[YOUTUBE]g83pfzj9JB4[/YOUTUBE]

:hein:


----------



## two (7 Décembre 2006)

pour ceux qui ont eu une journ&#233;e difficile
[YOUTUBE]ADMNj20tXLs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## two (7 Décembre 2006)

quand on se ballade sur youtube on tombe parfois sur des trucs &#224; vomir 
(&#226;mes sensibles s'abstenir - je vous aurai pr&#233;venu) :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Décembre 2006)

two a dit:


> quand on se ballade sur youtube on tombe parfois sur des trucs à vomir
> (âmes sensibles s'abstenir - je vous aurai prévenu) :mouais:



Elle en avait des choses à dire.  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Décembre 2006)

[YOUTUBE]ij8h3RIUGnc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## two (7 Décembre 2006)

j'en connais qui feraient mieux de se m&#233;fier 
[YOUTUBE]WOGWuHeXP9Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

Je cherchais des vidéos sur l'autruche et je suite tombé sur ça ...  

[YOUTUBE]6AEl88kIPLs[/YOUTUBE]

J'aime bien sa coupe de cheveux.
Un peu long tout de même.


----------



## two (8 Décembre 2006)

belle morale


----------



## toys (8 Décembre 2006)

ok sa fait 8m45 mais je vous conseille de les voir.

une bien belle et grande histoire merci 0dré.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2006)

two a dit:


> belle morale



Ben j'ai pas vu le rapport avec le reste ...  
Et comment commence l'histoire non plus !
Mais j'aime bien justement.

Edit : de rien Toys, j'ai pas fait expr&#232;s.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Décembre 2006)

two a dit:


> j'en connais qui feraient mieux de se m&#233;fier
> vid&#233;o


Oh my gode God !


----------



## two (9 Décembre 2006)

c'est la p&#233;riode on en approche &#224; grand pas
[YOUTUBE]jxxDAFPrMQA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2006)

two a dit:


> c'est la p&#233;riode on en approche &#224; grand pas
> vid&#233;o



C'est vrai : c'est la p&#233;riode. 

[YOUTUBE]PON6yFmvK7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Décembre 2006)

Déjà bu.    


Neige de chine.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> D&#233;j&#224; bu.


Je sais que c'est d&#233;j&#224; bu. Mais &#231;a m&#233;ritait une rediffusion car c'est la p&#233;riode pour faire sa lettre au P&#232;re N&#246;el.       




Mobyduck a dit:


> Neige de chine.


Tr&#232;s bien. Comme d'hab'.


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Je sais que c'est déjà bu. Mais ça méritait une rediffusion car c'est la période pour faire sa lettre au Père Nöel.
> 
> (...)



Fallait que ce soit dit.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Fallait que ce soit dit.


Et maintenant il ne reste plus qu'&#224; &#233;crire.

"Cher Papa No&#235;l,

Pour No&#235;l, je voudrais..."


----------



## two (9 Décembre 2006)

Puisqu'on est dans la r&#233;interpr&#233;tation des contes


autre sujet : quand un dindon prend un poulet en chasse
[YOUTUBE]gclRN9U1H7s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Décembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Neige de chine.


Joli, même si la 3D date un peu. 



two a dit:


> quand un dindon prend un poulet en chasse
> [youtube]_*vidéo*_


L'amour...:mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Décembre 2006)

two a dit:


> (...)
> 
> autre sujet : quand un dindon prend un poulet en chasse
> (vidéo)



...C'est le poulet qui devient le dindon de la farce.     :rateau:


----------



## tweek (11 Décembre 2006)

boom.


----------



## two (11 Décembre 2006)

Y'en a qui n'ont pas de chance
[youtube]OGh2DOqYvUQ[/youtube]

et un  qui joue du piano avec ses b***es
[youtube]FgrYJ4jvEGk[/youtube]


----------



## wolverine (12 Décembre 2006)

bon c'est pas mechant juste histoire de se marrer ! 

http://www.logicielmac.com/news-2905-L_iPod_embarquera_t_il_du_Windows_.html


----------



## divoli (12 Décembre 2006)

Quelle chieuse ! 

Mais quelle chieuse !


----------



## two (12 Décembre 2006)

Un bulletin d'info bien comme il faut

A quand ce style ur TF1?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Marrant !


----------



## .Steff (12 Décembre 2006)

excellent !!!!  Sauf que je suis en partiel....


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Décembre 2006)

*The Long Weekend 











Et, puis, il es si mignon! :love:
*


----------



## SirG (12 Décembre 2006)

Test d'alcoolémie.


----------



## two (13 Décembre 2006)

Comment bousiller son micro onde en faisant original


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Décembre 2006)

two a dit:


> Comment bousiller son micro onde en faisant original



[MODE BOURVIL ON] Il va marcher beaucoup moins bien maintenant [MODE BOURVIL OFF]


----------



## elKBron (13 Décembre 2006)

j'en connais des branques, mais comme celuilà, jamais vu jusqu alors...


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Décembre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Test d'alcool&#233;mie.



73 m&#232;tre... Burp... :rateau:



two a dit:


> Comment bousiller son micro onde en faisant original


J'esp&#232;re pour lui que le four n'a pas de fuite... :mouais:



elKBron a dit:


> j'en connais des branques, mais comme celuil&#224;, jamais vu jusqu alors...



C'est (presque) pas pire que la bacheli&#232;re que ne savait o&#249; ce trouvait la grande muraille&#8230;  
(m&#234;me si elle avait quand m&#234;me gagn&#233; plus de pognon.  )


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Décembre 2006)

*[url=http://www.clubic.com/actualite-66342-insolite-cle-usb-chien.html]la cl&#233; USB qui a... du chien ! [/url]
*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> *[url=http://www.clubic.com/actualite-66342-insolite-cle-usb-chien.html]la clé USB qui a... du chien ! [/url]
> *



On dirait qu'ils ont pixellisé la fiche


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Décembre 2006)

Mouais&#8230; Encore un coup de la censure&#8230;


----------



## two (14 Décembre 2006)

Pour tous les membres de macg&#233;
[YOUTUBE]RnpVpSGtMAI[/YOUTUBE]

et une autre petite du m&#234;me bonhomme
[YOUTUBE]7uoRr5I5P3U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Décembre 2006)

two a dit:


> Pour tous les membres de macgé
> *_*Vidéo**_



Pas si vite, c'est pas encore noël.


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Décembre 2006)

La pêche.


----------



## meskh (14 Décembre 2006)

la suite


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2006)

two a dit:


> Pour tous les membres de macg&#233;
> vid&#233;o merry christmas


Joyeux No&#235;l &#224; toi aussi.  









G2LOQ a dit:


> La p&#234;che.


  

Des m&#234;mes : Adam et Adam  

[YOUTUBE]GgqU42oXcO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Des mêmes : Adam et Adam
> 
> **Vidéo**



Great! 

 D'ailleurs, si quelquun a le passage ou Stephane Rousseau chante le culturiste


----------



## meskh (14 Décembre 2006)

Voiture Dare-Dare


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> Voiture Dare-Dare


Impressionnant.


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Impressionnant.



Fake. 









Ou pas!


----------



## Craquounette (14 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Des mêmes : Adam et Adam



Rhhhhaaaaaaaaaa iDuck..... Comment te dire... :love: :love: :love:  Stéphane Rousseau ... soupir.... 

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Rhhhhaaaaaaaaaa iDuck..... Comment te dire... :love: :love: :love:  Stéphane Rousseau ... soupir....
> 
> Merci



Cadeau ! 

[GV]1400705737994321815[/GV]

Et joyeux Noël !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Décembre 2006)

Il y a bient&#244;t un an...
Et dans un mois environ, &#231;a risque d'&#234;tre la folie. :love:

En plus on apprend qu'Apple a une grosse b*** (voir image jointe).  

OK. Je sors.


----------



## sylko (15 Décembre 2006)

Un mix d'iPod


----------



## CarodeDakar (15 Décembre 2006)

C'est vrai que Stéphane est bien meilleur danseur et sûrement très bon pêcheur... :love:  

Mais y'a rien à faire, je peux pas croire que vous puissiez visualiser Têtes à Claques sans en manquer au moins la moitié! 

---

Petite question: ce gars-là, il appelle son père pour lui dire 1) "Tu m'as jamais aidé, alors tiens, vlan, je gagne plus que toi pis en plus, je te le sors devant quelques millions d'auditeurs" ou bien,2)  c'est juste pour lui faire part de sa joie?

Le faux rire du père, l'air du gars straigh, sans émotion me fait pencher vers la première catégorie.

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/220626/millionaire_with_style/


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Un mix d'iPod



C'est très crétin comme idée quand même...

Mais bon, maintenant, les grands fans pourront sniffer Apple.


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Décembre 2006)

sylko a dit:


> Un mix d'iPod


Does it blend ? ...

J'aurais aim&#233; voir la version avec l'iMac 24"  

Remarquez que dans la s&#233;rie, le pied-de-biche (crowbar) ne passe pas r&#233;ellement au mixer. A mon avis, la machine aurait explos&#233; !


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Décembre 2006)

Je suis tombé là-dessus :
http://triton.tpd.tno.nl/gigazoom/delft2.htm

Choisissez un point sur l'image, et zoomez à fond en cliquant plusieurs fois sur (+). Soyez patient, le chargement est parfois long. Vous pouvez aussi vous déplacer en cliquant sur les flèches.

L'image totale fait dans les 2,5Go !   On arrive à lire les plaques d'immatriculation des voitures à plus d'un kilomètre.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je suis tombé là-dessus :
> http://triton.tpd.tno.nl/gigazoom/delft2.htm
> 
> Choisissez un point sur l'image, et zoomez à fond en cliquant plusieurs fois sur (+). Soyez patient, le chargement est parfois long. Vous pouvez aussi vous déplacer en cliquant sur les flèches.
> ...


Ah ouais !   

Géoportail devrait en prendre de la graine.


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2006)

Si quelqu'un trouve une jolie fille derrière un carreau, qu'il fasse signe.


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2006)

Le stip tease de Britney Spears...


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2006)

mamyblue... mamyblue? 

Merde, vite... une ambulance!


----------



## SirG (15 Décembre 2006)

Pour vous défouler un peu. 

[YOUTUBE]ON0Q_F6_mQA&eurl=http%3A//forum.necstasy.net/viewtopic.php%3Fp%3D56539&iurl=http%3A//sjc-static4.sjc.youtube.com/vi/ON0Q_F6_mQA/2.jpg&t=OEgsToPDskIL4GhN_v7AfRDM803XXm2K[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Décembre 2006)

Tr&#232;s bon, le Terminator...  

Sinon, quelques images insolites (si ! c'est possible)


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Tr&#232;s bon, le Terminator...
> 
> Sinon, quelques images insolites (si ! c'est possible)



...


----------



## r0m1 (15 Décembre 2006)

elles sont très bonnes ces photos insolites, j'ai beaucoup aimé l'australie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Pour vous défouler un peu.


Merci. Je me suis bien défoulé.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2006)

G&#233;n&#233;rique de la saison 4 de "The simple LIfe" :

[YOUTUBE]FKOiqFXqbVQ[/YOUTUBE]

Je le trouve plut&#244;t sympa (quoiqu'on pense par ailleurs du programme et de ses h&#233;ro&#239;nes).


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Décembre 2006)

Elle tient encore debout Nicole Richie? :mouais:


----------



## .Steff (17 Décembre 2006)

on a dit des images sympa


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Décembre 2006)

Bah, je posais juste une question avec une photo pour lexemple 






Quand même, ces derniers temps, elle a vachement maigri la Nicole :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Décembre 2006)

T'as pas une clope?


----------



## SirG (17 Décembre 2006)

...Baby One More........Metal

[YOUTUBE]nypusXmF5BI&NR[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Décembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> T'as pas une clope?



Sont bons les belges! 



SirG a dit:


> ...Baby One More........Metal***vidéo***



Elle devrait voir le lien de Mobyduck...


----------



## two (18 Décembre 2006)

Une video qui reprend un certain nombre de choses connues mais qui fait une belle synth&#232;se partie 1 et 2


----------



## elKBron (18 Décembre 2006)

vous souvenez vous de la sacr&#233;e pub pour une voiture , dont tous les bruitages etaient faits par une chorale ?  eh bien, ca en a inspir&#233; d autres

samantha edith : trouv&#233;e !!!


----------



## meskh (18 Décembre 2006)

Mars, evitez Mars !!!


----------



## dellys (19 Décembre 2006)

Peut-être déjà bu...

Une des réalisations des élèves de SupInfoCom de trés bon niveau :

[YOUTUBE]SuiKhILiwao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## richard-deux (19 Décembre 2006)

Dans la publicité...


----------



## Patamach (19 Décembre 2006)

*Honda*©- The Impossible Dream

Grand Cristal du festival de la publicité de Méribel, Lion d'or à Cannes; le spot publicitaire d'Honda sur une reprise de Jacques Brel par Andy Williams. 2mn sans commentaires qui s'appuient uniquement sur la musique, un nouveau concept en publicité qui commence à se répandre. Pas mal.

[YOUTUBE]PTYLfgXYw8s[/YOUTUBE]



:style:


----------



## two (19 Décembre 2006)

Honda c'est lancé dans les montygolfières?:mouais:

Ce que je trouve excellent c'est que dans cette pub ils mettent en avant l'étendue de leurs activité avec des modèles qui ont marque l'histoire de la marque...
L'absence de produits de leur gamme actuelle fait que cette pub en devient "universelle et intemporelle"... chapeau


----------



## two (19 Décembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je suis tombé là-dessus :
> http://triton.tpd.tno.nl/gigazoom/delft2.htm
> 
> Choisissez un point sur l'image, et zoomez à fond en cliquant plusieurs fois sur (+).    On arrive à lire les plaques d'immatriculation des voitures à plus d'un kilomètre.



C'est une impression ou c'est le montage d'un grand nombre de photos? 
Si vous zoomez sur l'avenue qui s'éloigne au premier tiers à droite il y a au bout une voiture sans roues une autre à laquelle il manque un quart et un peu plus près un pieton sans jambes  et un autobus avec un c*l de ford...:hein:


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Décembre 2006)

two a dit:


> C'est une impression ou c'est le montage d'un grand nombre de photos?
> Si vous zoomez sur l'avenue qui s'&#233;loigne au premier tiers &#224; droite il y a au bout une voiture sans roues une autre &#224; laquelle il manque un quart et un peu plus pr&#232;s un pieton sans jambes  et un autobus avec un c*l de ford...:hein:


Oui, il y a plein de mauvais raccords. Il s'agit bien d'un patchwork de plusieurs photos prises &#224; des moments diff&#233;rents. Comme sur GoogleMaps et G&#233;oportail.


----------



## meskh (19 Décembre 2006)

Proot

 

et une ode a nos amis les H :love:


----------



## two (19 Décembre 2006)

parfois, quant on prend les pubs au pied de la lettre ca fait mal


----------



## r0m1 (20 Décembre 2006)

Je sais que le billard est quelque chose de déjà bu, mais là je trouve que certains ont vraiment du temps à perdre .... 

[YOUTUBE]KE1Nm9xwk3g&mode[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> Proot


  



Le clash  

[DM]4ebZK7DDey5MU5JO3[/DM]


----------



## CarodeDakar (20 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Le clash



Ah, la vache, ils ont coup&#233; quand &#231;a commen&#231;ait &#224; &#234;tre int&#233;ressant! :hein: Quoique j'&#233;tais cramp&#233;e tout le long.


----------



## meskh (20 Décembre 2006)

Ah les pères Noêl


----------



## meskh (20 Décembre 2006)

r0m1 a dit:


> Je sais que le billard est quelque chose de déjà bu, mais là je trouve que certains ont vraiment du temps à perdre ....



Combien de temps pour mettre un tel truc au point ??  et tout fouttre en l'air en 1 minute et entendre les autres dire " Ca ne sert à rien "


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Le clash  ***Vidéo***



C'est chaud! Faudrait que je regarde de temps en temps...:mouais:


meskh a dit:


> Ah les pères Noêl


----------



## toys (20 Décembre 2006)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T5_0AGdFic[/YOUTUBE]

troublant mélange.


----------



## kertruc (20 Décembre 2006)

Je sais pas si &#231;a a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; post&#233;, mes excuses si c'est le cas :

http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=-9056068192424546470

(parodie pub mac/pc avec wii/ps3)


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Décembre 2006)

Les joies de la webcam....


----------



## toys (21 Décembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Les joies de la webcam....



j'aurais jamais du mettre cette vidéo sur you tube 
ma vie privée ne vous regarde pas.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2006)

[DM]KdDZ8ZxCYGCro5M7D[/DM]


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Décembre 2006)

Il est bon le Nikos!


----------



## pascalformac (21 Décembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Les joies de la webcam....


 
cette pub virale marrante  ( pour le site clickmore c'est à dire le site de buzz géré par et pour les deodorants Axe/lynx) avait beaucoup circulée à l'époque, début 2006.


----------



## two (21 Décembre 2006)

toys a dit:


> [youtube]2T5_0AGdFic[/youtube]
> 
> troublant mélange.


Tu as mis trop de l'adresse de la vidéo que tu voulais nous montrer...
Je la corrige car elle est excellente


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Décembre 2006)

toys a dit:


> (vidéo)
> 
> troublant mélange.



Troublant, mais réussi.  



iDuck a dit:


> (vidéo)



Le nouveau Bernard pivot.


----------



## meskh (21 Décembre 2006)

toys a dit:


> troublant m&#233;lange.



c'est fouce que l'on arrive a faire avec un bon montage


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Décembre 2006)

Passer à la marmite.


----------



## meskh (21 Décembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Passer à la marmite.



Dur   noël est fouttu ils ont fait cuire le Pere Noel :afraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2006)

two a dit:


> vid&#233;o


Merci Toys.  



Mobyduck a dit:


> Passer &#224; la marmite.


----------



## meskh (22 Décembre 2006)

un bon gag digne des http://www.metacafe.com/watch/348423/escape/ Daltons


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Décembre 2006)

Problème de maths (pour les grands de +16 ans)


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2006)

Fonctionne pas avec des prématurés


----------



## Craquounette (23 Décembre 2006)

Juste g&#233;nial


----------



## meskh (23 Décembre 2006)

Craquounette a dit:


> Juste génial



Simplement génial !!


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Fonctionne pas avec des prématurés


 
marche pas avec les autres "méthodes " de fécondation que la plus connue


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2006)

le supplice de l'iPod expliquer aux nioub 

on pouvait l'acheter sur ebay :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> le supplice de l'iPod expliquer aux nioub



d&#233;j&#224; bu ( pas sur ce fil , ailleurs sur Macg) cette betise circule partout , partout 
( le mec qui a cr&#233;e le concept du site  sur cette id&#233;e idiote a eu du nez,   son site est visit&#233; , le web est toujours plein de ce genre de trucs ahurissants)


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Décembre 2006)

Un fil à la patte.


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Décembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Un fil à la patte.



_Il n'est point de bonheur sans liberté, ni de liberté sans courage._ *- Périclès -
*


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2006)

Attienton humour potache et ambiance ringarde  revisit&#233;e
( 3 pubs ebay belgique)

cadeauentrop.be  ou... Comment r&#233;agir quand &#224; Noel on vous offre un cadeau top moche


----------



## two (23 Décembre 2006)

poule en kit...
[YOUTUBE]x7NkatVdfG4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Décembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Un fil &#224; la patte.





two a dit:


> poule en kit...


Sympa.  



pascalformac a dit:


> Attienton humour potache et ambiance ringarde  revisit&#233;e
> ( 3 pubs ebay belgique)
> 
> cadeauentrop.be  ou... Comment r&#233;agir quand &#224; Noel on vous offre un cadeau top moche


:love:      



[GV]4568501536636025634[/GV]

Joyeux No&#235;l &#224; tous et &#224; toutes.


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Décembre 2006)

Stop Motion.  

[gv]2681862943803609235[/gv]



iDuck a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Joyeux Noël à tous et à toutes.



Joyeux Noël iDuck.  

...et ça vaut aussi pour tout le monde.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Décembre 2006)

[DM]1zN8uoRafvxh422v[/DM]

  


PS : Merci Mobyduck. Et ta vidéo est très sympa.


----------



## meskh (25 Décembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Stop Motion.
> 
> [gv]2681862943803609235[/gv]



sympa, mais un peu .....


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> ***Vidéo***



Ta soirée du réveillon?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Décembre 2006)

[YOUTUBE]Di8VIEv2Um0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Décembre 2006)

[DM]Aj0zEo8BO8C614PQG[/DM]


----------



## meskh (26 Décembre 2006)

ou comment éteindre une cigarette 

et une bosse, une!!


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> ***vidéo***


Rien de tendancieux...


meskh a dit:


> ou comment éteindre une cigarette


Ca va le calmer de fumer dans les WC pour le coup. 


> et une bosse, une!!


A faire le c** sans casque...


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Décembre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> (...)
> 
> et une bosse, une!!



Une grosse tête visiblement.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> et une bosse, une!!



Heu ... de toute façon à la fin de sa course, il y avait un mur ....


----------



## meskh (26 Décembre 2006)

après une bonne bosse, une bonne trouille


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Décembre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> après une bonne bosse, une bonne trouille



La vache!! Si j'étais lui, je me prendrais un ticket de loterie.


----------



## meskh (26 Décembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> La vache!! Si j'étais lui, je me prendrais un ticket de loterie.



et celui-là alors !!


----------



## r0m1 (26 Décembre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> après une bonne bosse, une bonne trouille



Oh p***** !!! c'est super violent comme choc, et il a rien    




meskh a dit:


> et celui-là alors !!



Y'en a qui sont vraiment vraiment joueurs !!!


----------



## meskh (27 Décembre 2006)

Heureusement que c'est de la poudreuse


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Décembre 2006)

Evolution Of Dance 

[YOUTUBE]vS10iEz3aV4[/YOUTUBE]​

      

Bonnet de fêtes à toutes et tous ici! (déjà ici)


----------



## meskh (27 Décembre 2006)

c'est moins Rock'n Roll mais tout aussi fou

bonnes fetes a tous :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Décembre 2006)

[YOUTUBE]BV-wi6PPDEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Décembre 2006)

Costume très seyant.  :rateau:


----------



## meskh (28 Décembre 2006)

Spéciale Dédicace to iDuck 

Vous êtes nombreux comme ça ??


----------



## dellys (28 Décembre 2006)

Faut bien qu'il prenne sa retraite un jour.

[YOUTUBE]hBhldDAz4b4&NR[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2006)

Al&#233;v&#234;que


----------



## meskh (28 Décembre 2006)

C'est un peu ......violent :mouais: mais j'adore la taille de leur con....e, ah les ados   

Ah..... les motobilettes :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Alévêque



Ca c'est vraiment une journée de mer...   



meskh a dit:


> C'est un peu ......violent :mouais: mais j'adore la taille de leur con....e, ah les ados
> 
> Ah..... les motobilettes :love:



C'est pas l'intelligence qui les étouffes...  :mouais:


----------



## meskh (28 Décembre 2006)

Et un truc bizarre, louche, curieux, bref ....

Ca sent le montage quand même, et pourtant.... :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> Et un truc bizarre, louche, curieux, bref ....
> 
> Ca sent le montage quand m&#234;me, et pourtant.... :mouais:


demi fake , tu remarques qu'on ne voit que des gros plans et jamais le reste de la cour pendant cette manip
( apres oui , mais ca compte plus)

trucage basique:
1-filmer un *d&#233;lassage*
2- passer le film &#224; l'envers : le *d&#233;*lassage devient lassage


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2006)

meskh a dit:


> Spéciale Dédicace to iDuck
> 
> Vous êtes nombreux comme ça ??


Je ne sais pas. Demande à Mobyduck.  :rateau:


----------



## meskh (29 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> demi fake , tu remarques qu'on ne voit que des gros plans et jamais le reste de la cour pendant cette manip
> ( apres oui , mais ca compte plus)
> 
> trucage basique:
> ...



 c'est vrai 

mais au début du film, le lacet bouge et tombe normalement non ? :mouais:
il y aurait les deux sens donc


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2006)

Le kal&#233;idoscope

:love:


----------



## two (29 Décembre 2006)

Ils sont miro au service "driver licence" ?
[YOUTUBE]owvO640ODwA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## meskh (29 Décembre 2006)

two a dit:


> Ils sont miro au service "driver licence" ?



N'importe quoi      Na port'nawak


----------



## two (29 Décembre 2006)

What does leather do to you?
[YOUTUBE]BccYXy2vjbY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2006)

two a dit:


> What does leather do to you?



Excellent Mouarf


----------



## dellys (29 Décembre 2006)

Sport extrême

[YOUTUBE]0asjLlBN0EY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dellys (29 Décembre 2006)

C'était pas son heure !

[YOUTUBE]dhewGRd-6DY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2006)

Une vraie feignasse cette mort !


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Décembre 2006)

Solo.


----------



## dellys (29 Décembre 2006)

Une série de 4 pubs.

[YOUTUBE]UnP25zuio2U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bDn18ysbX68[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]HbYZ3_4z1no[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Os2B1Ex0wF4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Craquounette (29 Décembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Solo.



Un photographe d'un certain âge, voire d'un âge certain... Il aurait un déambulateur caché qque part que ça me rappelerait vraiment qqu'un  

Très chouette


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2006)

Regardez moi &#231;a...
Un gars qui d&#233;barque &#224; la Nouvelle Star, plein de bonnes intentions inocentes (chanter du gronibard pour changer des autres chansons), et l&#224;, ils le cassent en plein &#233;lant...

Ca vaut le coup de regarder quand m&#234;me 

Bon vu que &#231;a marche pas je mets un lien...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nU0C-ySVXE


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2006)

Fais quelque chose on voit qu'un carré blanc


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Décembre 2006)

Je vais voir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Regardez moi ça...
> Un gars qui débarque à la Nouvelle Star, plein de bonnes intentions inocentes (chanter du gronibard pour changer des autres chansons), et là, ils le cassent en plein élant...



Tout le monde savait que le ridicule ne tuait pas ; il est juste regrétable qu'il n'estropie pas, pas même un petit peu...


----------



## meskh (29 Décembre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> Une série de 4 pubs.



les hommes n'y connaissent peut etre rien en culture de serviettes  mais les femmes ne connaissent rien a la culture de la bière  

je sais, je sais, déjà bu ...... mais le plongeon est ...... magnifique


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Décembre 2006)

dellys a dit:


> C'&#233;tait pas son heure !
> 
> vid&#233;o





dellys a dit:


> Une s&#233;rie de 4 pubs.
> vid&#233;os





meskh a dit:


> les hommes n'y connaissent peut etre rien en culture de serviettes  mais les femmes ne connaissent rien a la culture de la bi&#232;re
> 
> je sais, je sais, d&#233;j&#224; bu ...... mais le plongeon est ...... magnifique


   



Mobyduck a dit:


> Solo.


Clic clac. Merci Kodak.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Décembre 2006)

[DM]4w12n32aFs6Rl3sEo[/DM]

[DM]3XOrV2qZY1iC62dSX[/DM]


----------



## da capo (30 Décembre 2006)

D&#233;j&#224; vu ?

Beuh, tant pis, je ne viens jamais ici alors&#8230;
C'est gentil, gentil&#8230;

http://www.wat.tv/video/13545/chloemicout-Fausse-pub-Apple.html


----------



## Craquounette (30 Décembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> http://www.wat.tv/video/13545/chloemicout-Fausse-pub-Apple.html



Si seulement c'était possible  Ca m'éviterait qques conneries


----------



## two (30 Décembre 2006)

D&#233;ja vu?
http://www.wat.tv/video/13591/chloemicout-Ne-jouez-plus.html


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Décembre 2006)

Espoir éphémère.


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Décembre 2006)

two a dit:


> Déja vu?
> http://www.wat.tv/video/13591/chloemicout-Ne-jouez-plus.html



La vache! ça rigole pas là! :mouais:



Mobyduck a dit:


> Espoir éphémère.


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2006)

je sais pas si je dois rire ou avoir peur :hein: 

[YOUTUBE]http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=2934219587212211608[/YOUTUBE]

si &#231;a ne marche pas :rateau:


----------



## SirG (30 Décembre 2006)

C'est malheureusement une tendance à la hausse, car de plus en plus de personnes restent connectées pendant des heures rendant les contacts physiques (rencontres) obsolètes et désuets. 

Ce jeune est juste victime de son temps, mais n'est pas à blâmer, loin de là. 


En même temps, on a dit 'images sympas'...:rateau:


----------



## r0m1 (31 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> je sais pas si je dois rire ou avoir peur :hein:
> 
> si ça ne marche pas :rateau:



Belle pub pour préconiser la capote et la pillule...

moment clé: _"pourquoi avoir une clio quand on peut choper une mustang..."_ ahhhh la poésie moderne...


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> je sais pas si je dois rire ou avoir peur :hein:
> 
> ***Vidéo***



 Il était marrant ce reportage. Les jackAss du pauvre qui appliquent de la moutarde sur leurs plaies à vif ou qui montre leurs Zgeg  aux résidents dune maison de retraite et mettent les videos sur leurs blogs 



Y avais aussi les anorexiques tendances suicidaires et leurs forums malsains Non, le mieux cétait quand même la partie sur les SuicideGirls !



Enfin, pas la meilleurs chose qu'a produit Arté... :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (31 Décembre 2006)

SirG a dit:


> Ce jeune est juste victime de son temps, mais n'est pas à blâmer, loin de là.



Victime?
Pas sûr.
Cette vidéo est  aussi un rapide apercu de nouveaux comportements que certains assument.
Ensuite effectivement on peut s'interroger sur ce phénomène selon ses propres opinions sur la vie , la société, le relationnel, les rapports avec le net, vie virtuelle-vie réelle etc

Comme macinside, de cette vidéo , je ne sais pas s'il faut en rire ou en pleurer;
et comme rOm1 j'ai percuté sur  sa bravade " Clio/Mustang".
( Ahhh comparer une femme à une voiture.. Rien de nouveau, du machisme high tech)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2006)

Recomposition


----------



## SirG (31 Décembre 2006)

Jolie musique.


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Janvier 2007)

Alexandra Rosenfeld


... :mouais:


----------



## philire (1 Janvier 2007)

you are very guapa :love:


----------



## jphg (1 Janvier 2007)

En anglais, mais relativement compr&#233;hensible

Perfectly aligned
Le coup de foudre id&#233;al. Quoique&#8230;
(pour savoir ce que dis le mec &#224; la fin, voir la page 5 des Comments & response)

Roofie roulette
(roofie = Ghb ou un truc dans le genre, la drogue du viol)
Une soir&#233;e mecs qui tourne au d&#233;sastre ?

Waiters Who Are Nauseated By Food
Des serveurs qui ont go&#251;t&#233; ce qu'ils servent.

Darth Vader being a jerk
Dark Vador, 10 ans d'&#226;ge mental.

Cops (Star Wars Troopers)
Reportage par journalistes embedded dans une patrouille imp&#233;riale de maintien de l'ordre sur Tatooine&#8230;

George Lucas in love
Tout est dans le titre, la g&#233;n&#232;se de la saga.


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Janvier 2007)

Très bonnes vidéos, avec une préférence pour la première (  ) et COPS!   (par contre, faut être inscrit pour voir la seconde... :mouais: )


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Janvier 2007)

Meilleur ou moins bon que Rahzel? à vous de voir. Moi je trouve de toute façon ça cool, parce que j'en suis incapable! 

[YOUTUBE]osFrGol_soQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Meilleur ou moins bon que Rahzel? à vous de voir. Moi je trouve de toute façon ça cool, parce que j'en suis incapable!
> 
> vidéo​


C'est vrai que c'est fort ça. 

[YOUTUBE]kHW4jXZKAFY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## richard-deux (2 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]CvFkjlkxZCg[/YOUTUBE]

Cette ann&#233;e la Belgique interdit le tabac dans les lieux priv&#233;s.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> vidéo
> 
> Cette année la Belgique interdit le tabac dans les lieux privés.


Comment croyez-vous qu'on fait le jambon fumé ?      

Je sors.


----------



## dellys (2 Janvier 2007)

PS3 vs Wii

Apple Style !

[gv]-9136575504838642038[/gv]

D&#233;sol&#233; si d&#233;j&#224; vu


----------



## pascalformac (2 Janvier 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> [Cette ann&#233;e la Belgique interdit le tabac dans les lieux priv&#233;s.


non 
dans les lieux ferm&#233;s publics ou accessibles au public
( phase finale d'un mouvement commenc&#233; en 1991)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]aYp2BLJNny8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jphg (3 Janvier 2007)

+
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNw9YaXemlM


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> vidéo





jphg a dit:


> +
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNw9YaXemlM


Très bon.


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]DkdklcGbojc[/YOUTUBE]​
Le H&#233;risson dans le brouillard est un film d'animation sovi&#233;tique r&#233;alis&#233; en 1975 par Youri Norstein, produit au studio Soyuzmultfilm &#224; Moscou. Le sc&#233;nario a &#233;t&#233; &#233;crit par Serge&#239; Lvovich Kozlov, qui a publi&#233; en russe un recueil de contes homonyme.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C'est l'histoire d'un petit h&#233;risson (voix de Maria Vinogradova) et de son ami l'ourson (voix de Vyacheslav Nevinny). Ils ont pour habitude de se r&#233;unir chaque soir et de boire du th&#233; avec de la confiture de framboise et de contempler le ciel et compter les &#233;toiles. Mais voil&#224; qu'un jour le h&#233;risson passant &#224; travers bois pour rejoindre son ami se perd dans le brouillard. Il se trouve plong&#233; dans un monde &#233;trange de cr&#233;atures effrayantes (hibou et chauve-souris) mais aussi bienveillantes et pacifiques (le chien, le cheval, le poisson), dans un monde de t&#233;n&#232;bres plein de silence et de murmures, d'herbes hautes frissonnantes et d'&#233;toiles myst&#233;rieuses. Tout ce qui l'entoure semble onirique. Les personnages du h&#233;risson et de l'ourson sont tr&#232;s sensibles, doux et r&#234;veurs, &#224; l'inverse du hibou qui, pragmatique et observateur, est impuissant &#224; ressentir la beaut&#233; du monde qui l'entoure.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
La ma&#235;stria de l'animateur jointe &#224; l'intrigue myst&#233;rieuse donnent au film une atmosph&#232;re magique et envo&#251;tante. Une critique extraite de la base de donn&#233;es des films d'animation sovi&#233;tiques/russes t&#233;moigne : &#171; Il est impossible de d&#233;crire ce film par des mots, comme c'est impossible par exemple pour la musique, la Nature ou la beaut&#233;... &#187;
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
&#171; Le h&#233;risson dans le brouillard &#187; a obtenu le premier prix du meilleur film d'animation au Festival du film sovi&#233;tique de Frunze en 1976 ainsi que le premier prix au Festival du film pour les enfants et la jeunesse de T&#233;h&#233;ran, la m&#234;me ann&#233;e.

(Wikip&#233;dia)

Allez chercher les autres films d'animations produits par le studio Soyuzmultfilm. Il y en a plue de 1500, dont certains sont, &#233;videmment, tr&#232;s connus! Comme exemple: La Reine des Neiges. Indescriptible, tellement c'est doux et beau.


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Janvier 2007)

Mobyduck sors de ce corps! 

Sinon, effectivement, belle animation.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Janvier 2007)

Oui. Belle animation.


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Mobyduck sors de ce corps!
> 
> (...)



J'y peux rien si je fait des émules.


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Janvier 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> J'y peux rien si je fait des émules.



Euh... Faut pas parler de P2P ici.


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2007)

la fin d'un mythe


----------



## macinside (4 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> je sais pas si je dois rire ou avoir peur :hein:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=2934219587212211608[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> si &#231;a ne marche pas :rateau:




il y a m&#234;me une suite :rateau:


----------



## two (4 Janvier 2007)

Les joies du bricolage (surtout pour le cameraman)


----------



## wolverine (5 Janvier 2007)

lui il a le don de taquiner !!  


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=0021727125


----------



## wolverine (5 Janvier 2007)

encore un qui a peté les plombs apres un plantage windows !!  

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=9cb2ec3636


----------



## r0m1 (5 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> il y a même une suite :rateau:



C'est pour le cas où on avait encore des doutes quand à sa santé mentale...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> il y a m&#234;me une suite :rateau:


Ca va de mieux de mieux lui.  :mouais: :hosto: :hosto:  



wolverine a dit:


> lui il a le don de taquiner !!
> 
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=0021727125


D&#233;j&#224; b&#251;.  



wolverine a dit:


> encore un qui a pet&#233; les plombs apres un plantage windows !!
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=9cb2ec3636


Pas du tout ! Il essaie d'int&#233;grer une webcam dans l'&#233;cran.


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> il y a même une suite :rateau:



C'est le résultat des ravages de la vache folle?    :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> il y a même une suite :rateau:





r0m1 a dit:


> C'est pour le cas où on avait encore des doutes quand à sa santé mentale...





iDuck a dit:


> Ca va de mieux de mieux lui.  :mouais: :hosto: :hosto:





Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est le résultat des ravages de la vache folle?    :rateau:


plutot ravages de taureau fou en rut non?
Déjà qu'il  il confond une femme et une voiture

Si c'est ca son portrait vidéo  qu'il envoie pour draguer les_" filles -voitures" _ ca doit marcher fort , très fort...


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2007)

nos amis belge sont de grands enfants


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> nos amis belge sont de grands enfants



[YOUTUBE]PkB8RqxDloU[/YOUTUBE]

Je sais : c'est déjà bû. Mais c'était trop tentant de le remettre. :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> ***vidéo***
> 
> Je sais : c'est déjà bû. Mais c'était trop tentant de le remettre. :love:



Un bonne grosse pub pour Linux ça.  




Le libre c'est plus ce que c'était...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> il y a m&#234;me une suite :rateau:



C'est &#224; ce moment l&#224; pr&#233;cisemment que je suis contente d'avoir pass&#233;e mon adolescence sans conna&#238;tre les nouvelles technologies : j'ai &#233;t&#233; con mais il n'existe aucune trace de cette &#233;poque !!



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> nos amis belge sont de grands enfants



Il a trouv&#233; le pinguouin qui est en lui : respect ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]tzHrHkohM0o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## meskh (6 Janvier 2007)

un bébé mange une girafe


----------



## Jec (6 Janvier 2007)

barge la vitesse !!!! 

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvG3IK-hzRs&mode=related&search=

Et moi qui avait parfois de la peine à le faire remonter ...


----------



## wolverine (6 Janvier 2007)

je veux bien des messages comme ca !!  

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ddcdb3e04e


----------



## wolverine (6 Janvier 2007)

HORS CHARTE


----------



## two (7 Janvier 2007)

Previously

[YOUTUBE]SVaQ3bkLC28[/YOUTUBE]

:afraid:


----------



## two (7 Janvier 2007)

Y'a pas à dire windows c'est du costaud

[youtube]U5cUpCF6ppE[/youtube]

:hein:


----------



## meskh (7 Janvier 2007)

two a dit:


> Y'a pas à dire windows c'est du costaud
> 
> :hein:



mais on ne dit pas ce qu'est la plaque jaune qui est sur le PC .......:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2007)

Jec a dit:


> barge la vitesse !!!!
> 
> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvG3IK-hzRs&mode=related&search=
> 
> Et moi qui avait parfois de la peine à le faire remonter ...


Très sympa ta vidéo mais il ya une erreur dans l'adresse de la page.  

Donc, je vous la remet :

[YOUTUBE]XvG3IK-hzRs[/YOUTUBE]



wolverine a dit:


> je veux bien des messages comme ca !!
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ddcdb3e04e


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Janvier 2007)

Transistor.


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Janvier 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Transistor.



L'animation 3D à quand même fait du chemin ces dernières années.


----------



## meskh (7 Janvier 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Transistor.



la grande classe


----------



## jphg (7 Janvier 2007)

Silent Star Wars (=Star Wars avant le cin&#233;ma parlant)
[YOUTUBE]8mBDQXWflbM[/YOUTUBE]

Darth Vader/Luke Skywalker (=Star Wars Grand Opera)
[YOUTUBE]-1vPv8gRWw8[/YOUTUBE]

Benny Hill Troops (=Star Wars, les sketches du dimanche soir)
[YOUTUBE]BounX0sQ288[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SirG (7 Janvier 2007)

Superbe la version opéra!! 

T'aurais pas le titre du fond musical par hasard?


----------



## jphg (7 Janvier 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Superbe la version opéra!!
> 
> T'aurais pas le titre du fond musical par hasard?



 
si !
: "Music: Craig Armstrong; Hanging/Escape"

(la page de la vidéo est là)


----------



## supermoquette (8 Janvier 2007)

http://www.glumbert.com/media/consent

PDF disponible au bas de la vid&#233;o.


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> http://www.glumbert.com/media/consent
> 
> PDF disponible au bas de la vidéo.





 Par contre, ça va devenir compliquer de faire « ça » rapidement :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Janvier 2007)

D'ou le PDF !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> http://www.glumbert.com/media/consent
> 
> PDF disponible au bas de la vidéo.



   

"CODE RED" ... :rateau:


----------



## meskh (8 Janvier 2007)

comme disent les d'jeun's : pétés de rire

:bebe:


----------



## jphg (9 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> http://www.glumbert.com/media/consent
> PDF disponible au bas de la vid&#233;o.




et pour rattraper le temps perdu en n&#233;gociations, on utilisera "Pronto Condoms" :

[YOUTUBE]h6484LVNhAg[/YOUTUBE]

(Manto is here)


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Janvier 2007)

Je t'aime moi non plus.


----------



## Craquounette (9 Janvier 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Je t'aime moi non plus.



 :love:


----------



## wolverine (10 Janvier 2007)

alors la c'est ce qui s'appelle etre bourré !!   

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=464e3c9211


----------



## wolverine (10 Janvier 2007)

et ben ! ca pousse une lada !  

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=744dc5c97d


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Je t'aime moi non plus.


Excellent  



wolverine a dit:


> alors la c'est ce qui s'appelle etre bourré !!
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=464e3c9211





wolverine a dit:


> et ben ! ca pousse une lada !
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=744dc5c97d


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Janvier 2007)

wolverine a dit:


> alors la c'est ce qui s'appelle etre bourré !!
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=464e3c9211



Ils en tiennent une bonne effectivement.


----------



## richard-deux (10 Janvier 2007)

wolverine a dit:


> alors la c'est ce qui s'appelle etre bourré !!
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=464e3c9211



C'est Groland.  
Ben non. :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> C'est Groland.
> Ben non. :rateau:





Ah nan mais nan quoi


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2007)

J'avoue, j'avais jamais vu et j'avoue bis, j'adore !! Trop bien vu et vraiment dr&#244;le ! 

[YOUTUBE]RIUu_OONhXs[/YOUTUBE]

J'aime particuli&#232;rement l'imitation de grand corp malade, aussi touchant et &#233;mouvant qu'en vrai :rateau: 

EDIT : merci dellys pour l'assistance pour le lien youtube


----------



## dellys (10 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> EDIT : j'arrive pas &#224; faire un lien youtube apparemment,...



Dans la barre d'adresse, tu recopies ce qui se trouve &#224; droite du "=" et tu le colles entre les 2 balises "youtube".


----------



## meskh (10 Janvier 2007)

ah les femmes, un caillou et c'est réglé


----------



## wolverine (11 Janvier 2007)

ah sacré windows !!!  

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=dd26791398


----------



## wolverine (11 Janvier 2007)

un petit jus ???   


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f3c56150cd


----------



## wolverine (11 Janvier 2007)

une derniere ! 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ddd01015c1


----------



## jphg (11 Janvier 2007)

Feliz 2007 DoubleYou

[YOUTUBE]xUin06U0EPg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

Je ne sais pas si elle a déjà été postée...

[YOUTUBE]GlwyGOmG2Gg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## wolverine (11 Janvier 2007)

c'est basique mais ca reste drole !! 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=a05570c116


----------



## wolverine (11 Janvier 2007)

du drift !! mais a l'echelle 1/10 !! 


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b07765c27d


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]8kwmEIctuUw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wolverine (11 Janvier 2007)

monstrueux !!  (dans le bon sens du terme )
va falloir que je fasse gaffe avec mes griffes !!


----------



## fpoil (11 Janvier 2007)

How to get a guy in silicon valley : put a mac in your top  


[YOUTUBE]co9qBme4Dgk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## r0m1 (12 Janvier 2007)

Au secours, j'arrive plus à lire les vidéos mises entre les balises !! Chez moi ça devient un écran blanc... Donc est ce que ça vient de chez moi ??


----------



## soget (12 Janvier 2007)

L&#224;


----------



## richard-deux (12 Janvier 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> Au secours, j'arrive plus à lire les vidéos mises entre les balises !! Chez moi ça devient un écran blanc... Donc est ce que ça vient de chez moi ??



J'ai de temps en temps aussi ce problème.
Rien de grave, réactualise ta page ou retourne sur l'accueil du forum et reviens sur la dernière page.
La vidéo apparaîtra.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2007)

Non, l&#224;.


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Janvier 2007)

D'où l'avantage des liens.


----------



## dellys (12 Janvier 2007)

Chiche ? 

[YOUTUBE]fQEWcfeD4JQ&NR[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dellys (12 Janvier 2007)

Et une autre sur le même thème :

[YOUTUBE]tbfJE7u_uCE&NR[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dellys (12 Janvier 2007)

Pr&#233;servatifs go&#251;t chocolat 

[youtube]7IaMILU8Ibk[/youtube]


----------



## Craquounette (12 Janvier 2007)

dellys a dit:


> Préservatifs goût chocolat



Elle est hoorrriiibbllleee celle-ci :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

J'adore


----------



## wolverine (12 Janvier 2007)

terrible la derniere !!


----------



## dellys (12 Janvier 2007)

On reste dans "l'alimentaire" 

[youtube]WLUcR7Qxdps&NR[/youtube]

A&#239;e


----------



## jphg (12 Janvier 2007)

Google's song (en anglais)


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2007)

Impressionnant


----------



## SirG (12 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]WRLRjKCGHek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Janvier 2007)

Bon c'est pas vraiment "vid&#233;o sympas" mais c'est une vid&#233;o que j'ai faite o&#249; je fait un rubicube (1'40 a peu pres, mon moins bon temps depuis 1mois , mais j'avais la flemme d'en faire une autre et de l'importer :rateau: ) 

[YOUTUBE]I8auvlJZopY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jphg (12 Janvier 2007)

une série de remakes de bandes annonces (recut)

Scary Amélie
[YOUTUBE]nX_O3sOc3bk[/YOUTUBE]


Shining, comédie familiale
[YOUTUBE]aVN9cw6ofAQ[/YOUTUBE]


Scary Mary
[YOUTUBE]FESY-E06KMU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2007)

un clip  de sérénade  Barry White.... revisité

( du total second degré)  

[YOUTUBE]921zTC69UR4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fredintosh (13 Janvier 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bon c'est pas vraiment "vid&#233;o sympas" mais c'est une vid&#233;o que j'ai faite o&#249; je fait un rubicube (1'40 a peu pres, mon moins bon temps depuis 1mois , mais j'avais la flemme d'en faire une autre et de l'importer :rateau: )


Bravo. Aurais-tu d&#233;couvert la fonction "inverser le sens de lecture" d'iMovie, par hasard ?    

Sinon, merci &#224; tous, je viens de me faire les 4 derni&#232;re pages de ce fil, 1 heure de rigolade non stop, &#231;a fait du bien. 
Excellente s&#233;lection !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2007)

jphg a dit:


> une série de remakes de bandes annonces (recut)
> _Vidéos_


Très bon tout ça.


----------



## soget (13 Janvier 2007)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2007)

soget a dit:


>


Tr&#232;s bon.      

Encore une qui devrait plaire &#224; Mobyduck, le sp&#233;cialiste du genre.


----------



## meskh (13 Janvier 2007)

soget a dit:


>



Excellent !!


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Encore une qui devrait plaire à Mobyduck, le spécialiste du genre.


Sûrement, si il ne l'a pas déjà bu ici même...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]XVVcYvMVkso[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wolverine (13 Janvier 2007)

l'iphone et delires ca commence !  

http://www.macosx86.net/WebObjects/MacOSX86FO.woa/wa/page?p1=news&item=3321


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Bravo. Aurais-tu découvert la fonction "inverser le sens de lecture" d'iMovie, par hasard ?
> 
> Sinon, merci à tous, je viens de me faire les 4 dernière pages de ce fil, 1 heure de rigolade non stop, ça fait du bien.
> Excellente sélection !



Euh je l'ai fait avec Webcam Tweaker imovie je maitrise pas


----------



## wolverine (13 Janvier 2007)

soget a dit:


>



trop fort !!


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Sûrement, si il ne l'a pas déjà bu ici même...



Déjà bu en effet...  ...par contre c'est pas moi qui l'ai postée.


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Janvier 2007)

Les musclés sont de retour, et attention, ils crachent les bonshommes![FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## meskh (13 Janvier 2007)

Diablerie


----------



## Craquounette (13 Janvier 2007)

C'est vieux mais &#231;a me pla&#238;t tjrs autant La Linea


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Janvier 2007)

Le sang de la terre.


----------



## fredintosh (14 Janvier 2007)

Pour ceux qui voudraient avoir un aperçu des subtilités et de la sophistication du dialecte de ma chère Alsace natale (et pour les Alsaciens qui se reconnaîtront  ) :

[YOUTUBE]_g7__thmsL0&NR[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de découvrir celle-ci et je ne sais pas si elle à été déjà posée ici. C'est de la pub comme je l'aime


----------



## soget (14 Janvier 2007)

[DM]4UN3sol8Tb3kc6wlI[/DM]


----------



## meskh (14 Janvier 2007)

Dans le genre, moi je sais glander :style: y'a le chat 

:mouais:


----------



## soget (14 Janvier 2007)

[gv]36099539665548298[/gv]


----------



## Craquounette (14 Janvier 2007)

Celui-là je ne me souviens pas de l'avoir vu à la TV


----------



## fredintosh (14 Janvier 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Celui-l&#224; je ne me souviens pas de l'avoir vu &#224; la TV



Par contre, je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; mis sur ce thread quelques pages plus haut... :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (14 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Par contre, je l'ai déjà mis sur ce thread quelques pages plus haut... :rateau:



:rose: 

Mes excuses les plus plates... Je l'ai loupé


----------



## jphg (14 Janvier 2007)

meskh a dit:


> Dans le genre, moi je sais glander :style: y'a le chat



 
-> reno baloon race @ gbtimelapse


----------



## soget (15 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]QCzk0YWSh_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SirG (15 Janvier 2007)

D&#233;j&#224; vu,mais toujours aussi impressionnant.:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

*Arkaos*, c'est un collectif de Valaisans (surtout) (des Suisses, donc) qui font des court-métrages...

Ya des pros, ya des amateurs.
Ya du très bon, Ya du très mauvais.

Chaque mois il y a "le concours du mini-court" (chacun peut présenter sa création en rapport avec le thème donné, pour autant que son chef-d'oeuvre n'excède pas 90 secondes (oui, oui tu as bien lu...) et soit livré à temps. C'est ceux (celui) qui gagnent (élus par le commité) qui choisissent le sujet du concours suivant. Enfin, tout ça est expliqué sur leur cite au fond...) d'où je tire cet extrait aujourd'hui, sur le thème des Zombies (mai 2006).
Sam et Paul: *Les zombies américains*



Les autres court-métrages, c'est *ici*


----------



## fredintosh (15 Janvier 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Sam et Paul: *Les zombies am&#233;ricains*


Humour suisse ?...


----------



## wolverine (15 Janvier 2007)

dans ce cas la ,non seulement tu as mal mais en plus tu as honte !!  

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f309fc40d2


----------



## wolverine (16 Janvier 2007)

la c'est une compilation assez sympa ! pas ont deja ete vu ! 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=80093783d3


----------



## wolverine (16 Janvier 2007)

sacré miroir !  

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=328b74f80a


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Sam et Paul: *Les zombies américains*



Ah ben oui...    

Tiens je sais pas si ça a été posté.


----------



## theozdevil (16 Janvier 2007)

an parlant de Diable

héhéhéhé


----------



## dellys (16 Janvier 2007)

Deux pubs Ikea que je ne connaissais pas 

[YOUTUBE]6smJl5qwaso[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]EiOgye2PH9c[/YOUTUBE]

Elles ont été interdites aux Etats-Unis


----------



## two (16 Janvier 2007)

Quand les asiatiques font du ping pong comme dans les mangas
[YOUTUBE]JGYDRdvzSm4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (16 Janvier 2007)

A voir avec le son, les commentaires de la petite bande de potes sont pas toujours tr&#232;s dr&#244;les mais certains sont tout de m&#234;me tr&#232;s marrants, ils se sont tap&#233; un pur trip c'est certain ! Et la chute (c'est le cas de le dire) est mortel !    

sexe au Cr&#233;dit Mutuel.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> A voir avec le son, les commentaires de la petite bande de potes sont pas toujours très drôles mais certains sont tout de même très marrants, ils se sont tapé un pur trip c'est certain ! Et la chute (c'est le cas de le dire) est mortel !


Ca sent assez le fake


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'avoue, j'avais jamais vu et j'avoue bis, j'adore !! Trop bien vu et vraiment dr&#244;le !
> 
> [YOUTUBE]RIUu_OONhXs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



la r&#233;ponse 

attention au p'tit :rateau:

psychopathe :rateau:


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2007)

two a dit:


> Quand les asiatiques font du ping pong comme dans les mangas
> [YOUTUBE]JGYDRdvzSm4[/YOUTUBE]



ils sont tr&#232;s connu au japon 

dark vador VS la police nippone 


juste parce que j'aimerai bien le voir vol&#233;


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2007)

ici car je n'arrive pas a la mettre en page directement. :snif:
piouf le film réalisé avec mec collège de bafa.

(oui on reconnais un poil mon humour a la con)


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ca sent assez le fake





Pas du tout je trouve, mais vraiment pas quoi.


----------



## dellys (17 Janvier 2007)

Ca vous rappelle rien ? 

[YOUTUBE]AJnTbr0wW3w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dellys (17 Janvier 2007)

Beuark :rateau:

[YOUTUBE]nWm2CJvYtjM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dellys (17 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]_JmE9tcGsLc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dellys (17 Janvier 2007)

Re-Ikea 

[YOUTUBE]_iKhMHP33xg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## two (17 Janvier 2007)

Y'en a qui ne savent vraiment pas appr&#233;cier les cadeaux



A quelle vitesse faut il rouler pour ne pas se faire flasher


----------



## tinibook (17 Janvier 2007)

L'iPhone est vraiment incroyable de versatilité!


----------



## meskh (17 Janvier 2007)

joli tailleur de la police  peut etre chez nous bientôt :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]w2cdh4f9Cvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## divoli (18 Janvier 2007)

La honte... :rose: :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> La honte... :rose: :rose:


déjà bu , le 13 janvier 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4128690&postcount=1683


----------



## wolverine (18 Janvier 2007)

celle la je l'adore !!

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=e4308656c7


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2007)

(@ Jaipatoukompri...)

Voilà comment *les pompiers de l'aéroport de Genève* veillent à la sécurité sur le tarmac...


----------



## wolverine (19 Janvier 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> (@ Jaipatoukompri...)
> 
> Voilà comment *les pompiers de l'aéroport de Genève* veillent à la sécurité sur le tarmac...



alors la trop fort les gars ! ca c'est de l'eclate !!  

je pense pas que le commandant soit au courant !!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

Si...

ça a fait le tour de la Suisse, Téléjournal, etc... 
Ils ont reçu un gros, gros avertissement de la direction de l'aéroport de Cointrin... 
Il paraît que ce n'est pas l'image qu'on attend que les sapeurs pompiers donnent...


----------



## toys (19 Janvier 2007)

siffle

d&#233;sol&#233; d&#233;j&#224; post&#233;


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Janvier 2007)

toys a dit:


> siffle
> 
> désolé déjà posté



Et le lien?...


----------



## toys (19 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Et le lien?...



c'était la pub de l'iphone mais tinibook la mise une 10 aine de poste avant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2007)

[DM]51SbgztE6CkjL6Vyx[/DM]


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Janvier 2007)

toys a dit:


> c'&#233;tait la pub de l'iphone mais tinibook la mise une 10 aine de poste avant.


Au temps pour moi. 



iDuck a dit:


> ***vid&#233;o***


Pas mal les cours l&#224;-bas.


----------



## r0m1 (19 Janvier 2007)

trop d'études grillent les neurones, je l'ai toujours dit... mais que fait la médecine !!!


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> (vidéo)



Faut donner la chance aux chansons.


----------



## wolverine (19 Janvier 2007)

roue de secours ......

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c0605706e9


----------



## wolverine (19 Janvier 2007)

ce chien la ......

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=1d7e641a65


----------



## wolverine (19 Janvier 2007)

j'adore les chats !!!

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=0545140900


----------



## NED (20 Janvier 2007)

wolverine a dit:


> celle la je l'adore !!
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=e4308656c7



C'est pour ça que j'en ai un à la maison !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Janvier 2007)

wolverine a dit:


> roue de secours ......
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c0605706e9


Sympa ce jeu vid&#233;o.    



Mobyduck a dit:


> Faut donner la chance aux chansons.


T'es s&#251;r ?  :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:

[DM]goShKhTLwXOxt5SQv[/DM]


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> (...)
> 
> T'es sûr ?  :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:
> 
> ...



Je faisais référence à la chanson originale, celle de Charles Trenet.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Janvier 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Je faisais référence à la chanson originale, celle de Charles Trenet.


Ah bon. Au temps pour moi alors. :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]5ycXzxUAK-c[/YOUTUBE]
Pratique, non ?


----------



## kertruc (20 Janvier 2007)

tinibook a dit:


> L'iPhone est vraiment incroyable de versatilité!




*versatilité *: caractère de ce qui est versatile.

*versatile* : se dit de qqn qui change souvent dopinion; inconstant. Une personne versatile, sur qui lon ne peut compter.



Ah bon ? *L'ipod change souvent d'opinion ?*   

Je sais c'est con de reprendre les gens, mais y a des trucs qui énervent et on n'y peut rien... 



Versatilité ---> Anglicisme : faux ami dans le sens de « polyvalence », « universalité », « usage universel », « talents variés », « multiplicité », « diversité », « flexibilité » ou « souplesse ».


Ceci dit et pour rester dans le sujet, au risque de me faire taper sur les doigts si ça a déjà été donné :

http://www.tetesaclaques.tv

.
.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Janvier 2007)

Papa Pingouin (V2).


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Janvier 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> (@ Jaipatoukompri...)
> 
> Voilà comment *les pompiers de l'aéroport de Genève* veillent à la sécurité sur le tarmac...



ça me fait effectivement vachement plus rire qu'un calendrier avec des pompiers à poils...


----------



## wolverine (20 Janvier 2007)

va falloir trouver une excuse au reparateur !!  

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b2a78cc205


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]wMAaBlcNy74[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SirG (20 Janvier 2007)

Trop bien de danser sur du Dschingis Khan.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Trop bien de danser sur du Dschingis Khan.


Autant y aller franchement. 
[YOUTUBE]cD3lPGcvtpE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Janvier 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Trop bien de danser sur du Dschingis Khan.



Joli costume.


----------



## SirG (20 Janvier 2007)

Comme je vois que vous aimez çà, essayez celui-là.

[YOUTUBE]lp_PIjc2ga4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2007)

d&#233;j&#224; bu il y a longtemps


----------



## fredintosh (20 Janvier 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Comme je vois que vous aimez çà, essayez celui-là.


Ce ne serait pas Bruno Carette, des Nuls ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

Merci DocEvil pour l'originale de Dschingis Khan !!! Une nouvelle fan &#224; leur actif...

Ils me font un peu penser aux personnages de "Alexandre N(i)evski", film de Eisenstein (1938, film de propagande command&#233; par Stalin, musique de Serge Prokoviev). 




(Sinon, ben voil&#224; un site rigolo o&#249; l'on peut faire ses sous-titres soi-m&#234;me sur des extraits de films (vieille com&#233;die des 50's en noir/blanc, Bollywood, etc...))
*Un film pas de moi sous-titr&#233; par moi...*


Edit: Ho Lorna pardon... Page 1 en plus... :rose: Bon ben tant pis on a qu'&#224; dire que c'est une petite animation sympa... :rose:


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Janvier 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Merci DocEvil pour l'originale de Dschingis Khan !!! Une nouvelle fan à leur actif...



Jdois avoir la (Schall)plate quelque part...



Marie84 a dit:


> Sinon, ben voilà un site rigolo où l'on peut faire ses sous-titres soi-même sur des extraits de films (vieille comédie des 50's en noir/blanc, Bollywood, etc...)
> *Un film pas de moi sous-titré par moi...*



Mouahahaah!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Janvier 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Papa Pingouin (V2).


   



Mobyduck a dit:


> Joli costume.


Oui. Très pratique pour régler son moniteur. :rateau:   

Et Boney M, c'est pas mal non plus :

[DM]2r7iFRIVzKawdbCd[/DM]


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Oui. Très pratique pour régler son moniteur. :rateau:
> 
> Et Boney M, c'est pas mal non plus :


Ma foi, j'aime bien... les choristes !.....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]WJjiLd24RF8&eurl=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]D4w4dNy01ZM[/YOUTUBE]

surement déjà vue, mais tellement drole...


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]6j3vykuJRiY&[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]QINuTGyKhBM&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Janvier 2007)

Maestro.


----------



## JPTK (21 Janvier 2007)

Et en plus elle gueule :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Janvier 2007)

On trouve de ces conneries sur Internet!  

[YOUTUBE]lpQoyvi34XA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On trouve de ces conneries sur Internet! ***vidéo***



Je suis le seul chez qui ça charge pas?


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Je suis le seul chez qui &#231;a charge pas?


Nan, mais moi je m'en fous, de cette vid&#233;o !  


 :love:


----------



## pascalformac (21 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Je suis le seul chez qui ça charge pas?


+1
Dis Ed , c'est une chanson?
 le célèbre hit "_ loading forever and ever..."_?


----------



## wolverine (21 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Je suis le seul chez qui &#231;a charge pas?



heu chez moi pas de blemes !

sinon ces deux la c'est de la futur star academy c'est sur......  

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=7a11bfa068


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Janvier 2007)

Bon, puisque le monsieur barbu refuse obstin&#233;ment de se charger dans mon navigateur, ( :mouais: )
je propose Kate Winslet sur C+.


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Je suis le seul chez qui ça charge pas?



Idem chez moi.


----------



## r0m1 (21 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Et en plus elle gueule :rateau:



Y'en a qui sont vraiment têtues !!! C'est assez énorme !



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On trouve de ces conneries sur Internet!





G2LOQ a dit:


> Je suis le seul chez qui ça charge pas?



Chez moi ça marche nickel, pourtant j'ai vraiment une connexion pourrie !  

Ah lala , internet n'est donc plus l'apanage des jeunes générations coucou: Doc )


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Janvier 2007)

Argh, ça fonctionne maintenant... :rateau: Youtube a du partir un moment en sucette... :mouais:


----------



## kertruc (21 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Argh, &#231;a fonctionne maintenant... :rateau: Youtube a du partir un moment en sucette... :mouais:



C'est &#231;a !!

[youtube]u_MWV0rNWOU[/youtube]


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Argh, ça fonctionne maintenant... :rateau: (...)



Idem.  :rateau:



G2LOQ a dit:


> (...) Youtube a du partir un moment en sucette... :mouais:



C'est fort probable.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On trouve de ces conneries sur Internet!


bah au moins Dean Martin est plus écoutable que le numa -numa boy
( a propos il a remis ca avec une V2, on l'a postée???)


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On trouve de ces conneries sur Internet!



J'adore la tête qu'il tire à la fin...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> On trouve de ces conneries sur Internet!
> 
> **monsieur qui chante un tcha tcha tcha**




DocEvil ?????!!!!!!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]fEGCv4l2pm4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

Aller encore un p'tit dernier...
(Merci pour le lien sur le fil adéquat, malheureusement comme il est fermé je poste ici)

*Un autre film pas de moi mais sous-titré par moi*


----------



## toys (22 Janvier 2007)

je sais pas si elle a déjà été posté mais allez voir ce mioche.

hip hop a 25 mois breack dance de ouf


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Janvier 2007)

Syndrome de la page blanche (en v.o mais très accessible).


----------



## kertruc (22 Janvier 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Syndrome de la page blanche (en v.o mais très accessible).



Bravo !!

Et réussir à faire travailler la fille sur le projet sans qu'elle ne se doute de la finalité, ça, c'est du grand art !!


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Syndrome de la page blanche (en v.o mais très accessible).


très mignon


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2007)

Assez marrant...


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Assez marrant...



Mouais...


----------



## richard-deux (22 Janvier 2007)

France 24 vu par the USA   
En VO. 

France 24 vu par the USA 

En vost.


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Janvier 2007)

Mouahaha!


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Janvier 2007)

Ils ne nous ont pas rat&#233;.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> France 24 vu par the USA





Mobyduck a dit:


> Ils ne nous ont pas raté.



je rappele tout de même que le Dailyshow est une émission satyrique et que Jon Stewart sous ses airs volontairement "présenteur de niouzes  serieux" tire ( et en géneral plutôt bien) sur tous les sujets

Autre exemple: Le Daily Show présentant à Noel deux media players:

le Zune ( satanique)





et un autre


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Janvier 2007)

Et c'est vraiment dommage de ne pas avoir ce type d'émission en France... (En même temps, qui serait faire? :mouais: )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Janvier 2007)

Pleins de bonnes vidéos.


----------



## wolverine (22 Janvier 2007)

je sais pas si c'est deja posté !   

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=58eff2a745


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Janvier 2007)

Percutant.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2007)

Un peu de respect !!!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Janvier 2007)

Merci d'avoir enlev&#233; la vid&#233;o. On avait dit pas de vie priv&#233;e sur le forum. Bannir SM s'il vous plait.


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Janvier 2007)

Des acrobates japonais filmés par ce qui semble bien être le grand Thomas Edison.


----------



## r0m1 (23 Janvier 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Des acrobates japonais filmés par ce qui semble bien être le grand Thomas Edison.



y'a même pas de son, et pis la qualité elle est pô top !!    

C'est assez sympa de voir de vieilles vidéos comme ça


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Janvier 2007)

A l'époque on filmait avec des bouts de ficelles.


----------



## wolverine (23 Janvier 2007)

un Jedi ???  

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=834a03b2e0


----------



## kertruc (23 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Assez marrant...



Effectivement, moi les mecs qui ont des posters Apple dans leur bureau (chambre ? il a une tête à habiter chez papa maman à 35 ans lui...) ça me fait bien marrer


----------



## wolverine (23 Janvier 2007)

pas mal le jeune vieillard !  

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=5c09a4b5b9


----------



## fredintosh (23 Janvier 2007)

kertruc a dit:


> Effectivement, moi les mecs qui ont des posters Apple dans leur bureau (chambre ? il a une tête à habiter chez papa maman à 35 ans lui...) ça me fait bien marrer


[mode fouteur de merde]
Heu, je ne suis pas sûr que la personne concernée apprécie ton analyse...  
[/mode fouteur de merde]


----------



## tinibook (24 Janvier 2007)

She is bioutifoul... et mac addicted! :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (24 Janvier 2007)

LE foot ça devient vraiment dangereux !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2007)

American Idol 6


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

Ha parce que les gens de macgé font de la musique et des clips qui passe sur M6?  


Amok   (avec un peu d'imagination, Fouguenne à la gratte à 1:38  )

[YOUTUBE]EsJLhymDo3c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## NED (24 Janvier 2007)

y'en a une qui aurait dû se lancer dans le pipo rue St denis, parceque au *clavier* : le ridicule ne tue plus !


----------



## r0m1 (24 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> y'en a une qui aurait d&#251; se lancer dans le pipo rue St denis, parceque au *clavier* : le ridicule ne tue plus !



L'aspect "kamasutrien" de certaines de ses positions o&#249; l'instrument devient un phallus de subsitution qu'elle s'&#233;chine &#224; controler est assez remarquable...


----------



## kertruc (24 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> [mode fouteur de merde]
> Heu, je ne suis pas sûr que la personne concernée apprécie ton analyse...
> [/mode fouteur de merde]



Cette personne m'a l'air douée d'un sens de l'auto-dérision hors du commun (euphémisme...), je ne me fais donc pas de soucis.


----------



## r0m1 (24 Janvier 2007)

J'ai vu que la derni&#232;re fois, il y avait de la beat box; donc, une petite perle...:rateau:  

Y'en a qui ont vraiment un grain...

[YOUTUBE]LVCb52iQrfo[/YOUTUBE]​
Le lien vers la page : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVCb52iQrfo&NR


----------



## JPTK (25 Janvier 2007)

r0m1 a dit:


> J'ai vu que la derni&#232;re fois, il y avait de la beat box; donc, une petite perle...:rateau:
> 
> Y'en a qui ont vraiment un grain...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]LVCb52iQrfo[/YOUTUE]​





Elle se lance pas sur macg, mais je la connais, le mec est vraiment excellent


----------



## dellys (25 Janvier 2007)

La chute est excellente 

[YOUTUBE]2BN0a5UjQlE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tinibook (25 Janvier 2007)

Génial!  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Janvier 2007)




----------



## G2LOQ (25 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


>



Il manque la musique.


----------



## meskh (25 Janvier 2007)

le dernier bijou des canadois


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> manque la musique.


Kronos Quartet


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Kronos Quartet



Clint Mansell   :love:


----------



## SirG (25 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Il manque la musique.



Pas mal fait du tout.


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Janvier 2007)

Quand on vous le dit que les citroen sont pas fiables.


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Janvier 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Quand on vous le dit que les citroen sont pas fiables.



Et oui, la roue tourne.


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Janvier 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Pas mal fait du tout.



Le film est a voir absolument, tout comme Pi, l'autre film de ce genial réalisateur :love::love:

PS : je n'ai pas the Fountain, son nouveau film...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Le film est a voir absolument, tout comme Pi, l'autre film de ce genial réalisateur :love::love:
> 
> PS : je n'ai pas the Fountain, son nouveau film...


intervention  cinéphile, son nouveau film c'est.. le futur " black swan" ( titre provisoire)
( un thriller dans le mileu de la danse , en préprod , sortie prévue en 2008)


----------



## melaure (26 Janvier 2007)

tinibook a dit:


> She is bioutifoul... et mac addicted! :rateau:



Hé oui on a pas tous la chance de vivre avec une personne qui aime pas l'info 

Très jolie prestation en tout cas !


----------



## wolverine (26 Janvier 2007)

sympa !!  

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ddd0391a5c


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Janvier 2007)

[DM]1GRAWpziueCmy336H[/DM]


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Janvier 2007)

Jeu dangereux.


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Jeu dangereux.



Tres sympa, le graphisme, l'action, et l'histoire !!!


----------



## wolverine (26 Janvier 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Jeu dangereux.



en effet sympa !!


----------



## wolverine (26 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> [DM]1GRAWpziueCmy336H[/DM]




exellent !


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Janvier 2007)

GOD?


----------



## wolverine (26 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> GOD?



exellent


----------



## wolverine (26 Janvier 2007)

trop marrant ! surtout la derniere !!   

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=bcac8cba69


----------



## melaure (26 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> GOD?



Oui ce clip là est très très bien fait. Le comportement du public n'est même pas exagéré si on lle compare à une keynote


----------



## two (26 Janvier 2007)

Comment un homme seul peut lever une pierre lourde comme deux buldozers


----------



## two (26 Janvier 2007)

comment mettre une voiture sur le toit en moins de 10 mettres
[youtube]7RMLt28n0-M[/youtube]

ca c'est de la m&#233;moire  
[youtube]a8YXZTlwTAU[/youtube]

(moi qui dessine p&#233;niblement un batiment tout en l'ayant sous les yeux)


----------



## dellys (26 Janvier 2007)

Remake du RobotDance de la pub de la Citroen C4, façon alimentaire.

[YOUTUBE]fPx26q6J8hk&NR[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sylko (26 Janvier 2007)

Trop forts ces Pyrenn&#233;ens. 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x12bnz_morning-cafele-boulanger-de-saint-b

[dm]<div><object width="640" height="496"><param name="movie" value="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/6kpWSSXoUwRQT7v9t"></param><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/6kpWSSXoUwRQT7v9t" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="496" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object><br /><b><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x12bnz_morning-cafele-boulanger-de-saint-b">Morning Cafe-Le Boulanger de Saint B&#233;at</a></b><br /><i>envoy&eacute; par <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/vincennes">vincennes</a></i></div>[/dm]


----------



## sylko (26 Janvier 2007)

Ouchhhh!


----------



## wolverine (26 Janvier 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Ouchhhh!



il n'y a plus qu'a se taper un mechoui !


----------



## .Steff (26 Janvier 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkUgC4A7cS8
J'en ai jamais assez d'eux !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Tres sympa, le graphisme, l'action, et l'histoire !!!


+ 1  



dellys a dit:


> Remake du RobotDance de la pub de la Citroen C4, fa&#231;on alimentaire.
> 
> vid&#233;o


Miam !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]e_iMXU8TZVI[/YOUTUBE]

Kad et O, je ne m'en lasse pas non plus.


----------



## wolverine (27 Janvier 2007)

il a pas peur des represailles lui ! 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=8098139fdf


----------



## wolverine (27 Janvier 2007)

je sais pas si ca deja ete posté mais c'est trop fort ! pov minou !

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=258787b692


----------



## wolverine (27 Janvier 2007)

cauchemard ?

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=0b56817cdc


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2007)

on va tous mourir !!!!!


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> on va tous mourir !!!!!



Bah oui, c'est notre lot à tous.


----------



## Nobody (28 Janvier 2007)

Un détournement de pochettes célèbres pas mal réalisé.


----------



## melaure (28 Janvier 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Un détournement de pochettes célèbres pas mal réalisé.



En effet !


----------



## wolverine (28 Janvier 2007)

futur danseur hip hop !! 


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=6783e49460


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Janvier 2007)

)Parenthèse(.  :love:


----------



## two (28 Janvier 2007)

Demain c'est lundi, faudra aller travailler


Enfin pour se consoler


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Janvier 2007)

M'a bien fait rire celle-là

 :love: :love: :love:


----------



## meskh (28 Janvier 2007)

en musique


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Janvier 2007)

Au bout de la route.


----------



## meskh (29 Janvier 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Au bout de la route.



j'adore la glauquitude de cette réalisation


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Janvier 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Au bout de la route.



 Vraiment excellent ce court ! La réalisation, l'histoire, la musique.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2007)

c'est vrai que mobyduck , comme souvent , propose des choses de très bon niveau.
Bien autre chose que ces sempiternelles  clips  et surtout  la masse de " videogags" douteux  qu'on voit trainer partout sur les sites d'hébergements.
L'intelligence  contre la médiocrité


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Janvier 2007)

Bon, une petite vidéo qui devrait donner des frissons aux vrais joueurs (de jeux vidéo).   

(Qui peut-être la connaissent déjà d'ailleurs... )


----------



## wolverine (29 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Vraiment excellent ce court ! La réalisation, l'histoire, la musique.



en effet bien sympa !


----------



## wolverine (29 Janvier 2007)

vous connaissez peut etre ! mais je trouve ca exellent !  

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=645ce7cc04


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2007)

[YOUTUBE]gGSCzZOAe0U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]QjpaQsN52bY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]RwY6oe2nWuk[/YOUTUBE]

Yann Barthes (le  journaliste qui fait le commentaire dans ces vidéos) :love:


----------



## meskh (29 Janvier 2007)

wolverine a dit:


> vous connaissez peut etre ! mais je trouve ca exellent !
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=645ce7cc04



Déja bu  mais c'est bien sympa de la revoir, cette vache


----------



## tinibook (30 Janvier 2007)

I...               Love...                 This...                Monkey...!!!!


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> ***vidéo*** le petit journal
> 
> Yann Barthes (le  journaliste qui fait le commentaire dans ces vidéos) :love:



C'est ce qui a de mieux dans l'émission avec le zapping. (J'aime bien aussi la bande à fifiet la boite à questions)


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Janvier 2007)

Ryleh.  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Janvier 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ryleh.  :love:



C'est... étrange...


----------



## meskh (30 Janvier 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ryleh.  :love:



 mais que faut il comprendre dans cette oeuvre ? :mouais:

toujours est il que c'est très bien fait  et ça a le mérite d'exister


----------



## sylko (30 Janvier 2007)

Simplement bluffant... 

[youtube]2JAGiDP_Ut4[/youtube]

Merci de m'avoir signal&#233; l'erreur! ;-)


----------



## meskh (30 Janvier 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Simplement bluffant...
> 
> 
> 
> Merci de m'avoir signalé l'erreur! ;-)



t'ain  il tiens une de ces forme !! ca me rappelle la poursuite à pieds dans le dernier James Bond !!


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Janvier 2007)

Moi, l'escalade des murs, &#231;a me rappellerait plut&#244;t le jeu "Prince of Percia"...


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2007)

Et dire qu'il se fait chier a grimper dans tous les sens alors qu'il suffit d'ouvrir la porte ou de sonner...


----------



## meskh (30 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4151449 a dit:
			
		

> Et dire qu'il se fait chier a grimper dans tous les sens alors qu'il suffit d'ouvrir la porte ou de sonner...



mais il est encore loin de Matrix ou le gars passe au travers des murs !!


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Janvier 2007)

meskh a dit:


> mais il est encore loin de Matrix ou le gars passe au travers des murs !!


Ceux qui ont essayé sont passés à VidéoGag   .


----------



## Bassman (30 Janvier 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ceux qui ont essayé sont passés à VidéoGag   .



Ou a la morgue :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Janvier 2007)

Ca doit être efficace dans les cambriolages  (Et pas facile à appréhender non plus )


----------



## tinibook (30 Janvier 2007)

Réfugiés climatiques, Grand Nunavut Uni, la Siberchine et même la Corse indépendante (y'a un insulaire qui va être content...  ) à quoi ressemblera l'an 3000?

Une petite vidéo présentée par Juanito pour le plaisir...


----------



## two (30 Janvier 2007)

iToot
[YOUTUBE]LobtyNrtqLs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## meskh (30 Janvier 2007)

two a dit:


> iToot


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> C'est... étrange...


Oui. Mais c'est beau. 



meskh a dit:


>


Idem


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Janvier 2007)

two a dit:


> iToot



Personnellement je d&#233;teste ce genre de sonnerie de m.... ! :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Janvier 2007)

Le meilleur ami de l'homme.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2007)




----------



## two (31 Janvier 2007)

hold the line


----------



## two (31 Janvier 2007)

Y'en a qui ne savent plus quoi faire pour avoir des sensations fortes


----------



## r0m1 (31 Janvier 2007)

two a dit:


> Y'en a qui ne savent plus quoi faire pour avoir des sensations fortes



je serai pas vraiment rassré; il a les jambes qui trainent par terre de temps en temps, et en plus quand on voit les traces de frottement sur la structure, on se dit qui ça a du racler déjà au moins une fois


----------



## Bassman (31 Janvier 2007)

two a dit:


> hold the line



Genial ce film


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2007)

two a dit:


> hold the line





two a dit:


> Y'en a qui ne savent plus quoi faire pour avoir des sensations fortes


1er sympa 
2eme marrant


----------



## meskh (31 Janvier 2007)

two a dit:


> Y'en a qui ne savent plus quoi faire pour avoir des sensations fortes



j'achete !! 


je vais essayer &#231;a  avec mon cale&#231;on


----------



## .Steff (31 Janvier 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3l6wOE8By8

Qu'il est C** ce regis


----------



## wolverine (1 Février 2007)

le 1er minou dans l'espace !! mdr !   

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f69b625b15


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Février 2007)

Tourner la page.


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Février 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Tourner la page.



_Je trouve mes lectures dans la lumi&#232;re du ciel. C'est le livre le plus profond qui soit - 
et ce n'est m&#234;me pas moi qui en tourne les pages._
     - *Christian Bobin* -


----------



## meskh (1 Février 2007)

wolverine a dit:


> le 1er minou dans l'espace !! mdr !



Non mais attends  pauv' bete !! 
Je suis s&#251;r qu'il ne lui ont fait passer aucun test avant de l'envoyer l&#224;-haut en plus 



en m&#234;me temps, il aurait d&#251; enmener un chat plus gros, genre Lionne ou un truc dans ce genre   ila uaraient moins fait les marioles 

sans d&#233;conner ..... :style:


----------



## meskh (1 Février 2007)

Toujours dans les bestiaux chelous, y'a celui-là qui n'a pas l'air comode :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2007)

wolverine a dit:


> le 1er minou dans l'espace !! mdr !
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f69b625b15


Encore une id&#233;e du C.C.C. :mouais:   



Mobyduck a dit:


> Tourner la page.


Magnifique  

PS : tu vois que la source n'est pas tarie.


----------



## sylko (1 Février 2007)

Ah, ces blondes, j'te jure...


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> (...)
> 
> PS : tu vois que la source n'est pas tarie.



Quand on cherche, on trouve.


----------



## two (1 Février 2007)

bella musica


----------



## two (1 Février 2007)

ne parlez pas de mechoui devant lui


----------



## JPTK (2 Février 2007)

ah nan mais nan je m'en lasse pas quoi    

*MAIS TAAAAANT MIEEUUUUX !!!!!!!*

[YOUTUBE]QDitgRBHKBw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Février 2007)

two a dit:


> bella musica



Magnifique.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2007)

Mettez le son.


----------



## rezba (2 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Mettez le son.



La grande classe, ces catalans de la Pompeu.



Plein d'images animées sympa pour les belges, les nordistes et ceux qui n'ont pas peur de se déplacer, au Fresnoy, studio national d'Art Contemporain. Maintenant !


----------



## richard-deux (2 Février 2007)

Prévention routière. ​


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Février 2007)

Minuscule : Le moustique, le pique-nique.


----------



## tinibook (2 Février 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Prévention routière. ​



Trop fort le module!  Suis explosé de rire...  :rateau:

Ah, j'oubliais de vous parler de Super Timor!


----------



## two (2 Février 2007)

yep

instrument a cordes


----------



## two (2 Février 2007)

Con&#231;u sous forme de film d&#8217;animation en 3D et rythm&#233; par la musique &#171; Sugar Baby Love &#187; du groupe &#171; The Rubbet&#8217;s &#187;, le clip conte avec humour l&#8217;&#233;pop&#233;e sentimentale d&#8217;un jeune gar&#231;on devenu jeune homme, qui, apr&#232;s avoir d&#233;couvert son homosexualit&#233;, vit son identit&#233; sexuelle, bien que parfois victime d&#8217;attaques homophobes. On le suit au fil des ann&#233;es, &#224; la recherche du grand amour. En attendant, il se prot&#232;ge lors de ses rencontres par l&#8217;utilisation du pr&#233;servatif. 
Cette campagne joue avec certains codes propres &#224; la communaut&#233; gay, allant parfois jusqu&#8217;&#224; la caricature, afin de revaloriser l&#8217;usage du pr&#233;servatif. Mais elle a aussi pour vocation de d&#233;noncer le contexte de discriminations dans lequel les gays vivent leur orientation sexuelle. Les agressions r&#233;centes en t&#233;moignent de fa&#231;on terrible.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Février 2007)

Le monde des rêves.  :love:


----------



## wolverine (2 Février 2007)

ca c'est de la tondeuze de compete !!   

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=94c6e14616


----------



## tinibook (3 Février 2007)

Ah Billou! S'il continue comme cela il va vraiment me manquer...  
[YOUTUBE]qkNDVDtMFQU&eurl[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]NQmOmdYPKJQ&eurl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Février 2007)

Mener à la baguette.


----------



## meskh (3 Février 2007)

pour la neige  

encore un must


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Février 2007)

[YOUTUBE]VEkMN5S7At0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2007)

[YOUTUBE]ZrbT9e42IHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## richard-deux (4 Février 2007)

*Drink Milk*​
[YOUTUBE]mZSkJNyBB5w[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]VF7eTs2AeYc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]mGzQYcDvDAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> (vidéo)



Pierre Dac.  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2007)

[YOUTUBE]dbY_J6u5Cd4[/YOUTUBE]

A voir en particulier la séquence de doublage (en partie diffusée dans l'émission "Tenue de soirée à Bordeaux" hier soir), vraiment excellente.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2007)

[YOUTUBE]aJFn9YrJIyE[/YOUTUBE]​
EDIT : Si vous voulez vraiment dire merci &#224; quelqu'un, remerciez plut&#244;t *jeanba3000*.


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Février 2007)

[YOUTUBE]uMol1TFmf0Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Février 2007)

Y a plus de papier? T'as qu'à...


----------



## wolverine (4 Février 2007)

balaise les mecs !!!

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f9abd366e9


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> [youtube]aJFn9rJIyE[/outube]​
> EDIT : Si vous voulez vraiment dire merci à quelqu'un, remerciez plutôt *jeanba3000*.




Merci Jeanba3000 
Merci DocEvil !   

A mon tour pour la dédicace 


[gv]2123638413847227335[/gv]


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Février 2007)

Undo.


----------



## Stargazer (5 Février 2007)

Voilà enfin _*le*_ Candida !  

Oubliez pas de cliquer sur hier, aujourd'hui et demain pour voir la suite !


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Février 2007)

Il est très prometteur.


----------



## two (5 Février 2007)

book of life


le building :love:

et celle que je pr&#233;f&#232;re : lucky


----------



## two (5 Février 2007)

et ma derni&#232;re pour aujourd'hui :  angel
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Février 2007)

L'Enfant de la Haute Mer.  :love:


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Février 2007)

Le Processus


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Février 2007)

Votre chien a des puces ? Une seule solution : AP2000 !


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Février 2007)

James Bond


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Février 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> L'Enfant de la Haute Mer.  :love:


:love: :love: Quelle poésie ! :love: :love: 


Dos Jones a dit:


> James Bond


   MDR (pardon pour la charte) !


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> James Bond



Sur qu'il osera plus casser ses gadgets !!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Février 2007)

[YOUTUBE]dtLzvOsQ80k&eurl[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## JPTK (6 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> [youtbe]dtLzvOsQ80k&eurl[/youtube]​





Ah nan mais nan quoi ! Putain le fou rire que je viens de me taper !!!! :love:


----------



## JPTK (6 Février 2007)

Et merci le Groland ! 

[YOUTUBE]65ihu-hRZcw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Février 2007)

Vis a vis.


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Février 2007)

[YOUTUBE]QnhVHGPlI28[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]l_Hjpa5TXes[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]suxjuZUwsy8[/YOUTUBE]​
Dédicace à Moquette... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Voilà enfin _*le*_ Candida !
> 
> Oubliez pas de cliquer sur hier, aujourd'hui et demain pour voir la suite !



Meuh non ! voici le vrai candidat !


----------



## Stargazer (6 Février 2007)

Mouais ... Le mien est quand m&#234;me mieux !


----------



## tinibook (7 Février 2007)

The Machine is Us/ing Us...

[YOUTUBE]6gmP4nk0EOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## richard-deux (7 Février 2007)

Boule de neige. 
La r&#233;alisation est superbe.  

[YOUTUBE]6SK-bcWCU8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sylko (7 Février 2007)

A déconseiller, si vous avez un lumbago: 

[YOUTUBE]q6DwYAFKNOs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Berthold (7 Février 2007)

Le titre du fil, c'est bien les images animées sympa ? Ce documentaire est très sympa


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

*Groland : les ufs windows*

[youtube]ySFTgez_Z4k[/youtube]


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Groland : les ufs windows*



Je la ramène au boulot celle là !


----------



## kertruc (7 Février 2007)

http://www.koreus.com/media/pub-blockbuster-souris.html


----------



## tweek (8 Février 2007)

Chat possédé...


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Février 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Boule de neige.
> La réalisation est superbe.
> 
> ***vidéo***



C'est Katamari Damacy en live ce truc!


----------



## doudou83 (8 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Groland : les ufs windows
> 
> C'est énorme !!
> *


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Février 2007)

j'avais posté un message ici... il est où? on me l'a volé ou c'est moi qui rêve? 

Bon, ben je le reposte alors... 

[youtube]xhXG07iXrLQ[/youtube]​Une redédicace à la Moquette! :rose:​


----------



## tinibook (8 Février 2007)

Comment bien installer Windows Vista?  

Voil&#224; un petit tutoriel tr&#232;s bien fait...    

[YOUTUBE]54ypt_FzRAk[/YOUTUBE]

Ah! Il a p't&#234;tre oubli&#233; le beurre Windows?


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Février 2007)

Je pense que c&#8217;est plut&#244;t le mode d&#8217;emploi du cerveau qu&#8217;il lui manque&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## tweek (8 Février 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Je pense que cest plutôt le mode demploi du cerveau quil lui manque :mouais:





Meme si c'est pas un OS terrible, c'est vraiment bidon de détruire le nouveau...


----------



## two (8 Février 2007)

Rockfish

[youtube]vQ8tHyPkovQ[/youtube]

Melange des genres


[youtube]2EP61Vesa-o[/youtube]


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> j'avais posté un message ici... il est où? on me l'a volé ou c'est moi qui rêve?
> 
> Bon, ben je le reposte alors...
> 
> Une redédicace à la Moquette! :rose:​


The Full Monty !? Il y a anguille sous roche... heu, sous la moquette, plutôt ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Chat possédé...



M'est avis qu'on lui en a fait baver pour qu'il soit dans cet état !


----------



## tweek (9 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> M'est avis qu'on lui en a fait baver pour qu'il soit dans cet état !



Bah tu sais, 'faut pas chercher bien loin


----------



## jphg (9 Février 2007)

je sais pas si vous connaissez Steph

[YOUTUBE]jTCTaVzrFL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## two (9 Février 2007)

Quand des bricolleur d&#233;cident de remonter une voiture &#224; partir d'une &#233;pave cela peut donner cela :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## dellys (9 Février 2007)

Pas leur truc...

[YOUTUBE]lLWSi-jH51M[/YOUTUBE]


LA solution :

[YOUTUBE]vSX1o0Q5AoA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

Pendant que certains passent à table, moi j'essaye de lire ce p***** de livre de Pierre de Senarclens...
Mais comme je n'y arrive pas...


Je crois que ça ne fera rire que les Suisses initiés, malheureusement...


[YOUTUBE]M_SlntrcAlo[/YOUTUBE]​


(Et pour ceux chez qui la balise youtube ne marcherait pas:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_SlntrcAlo)


----------



## tweek (9 Février 2007)

calvin & hobbes :rateau:


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Février 2007)

Pour les nostalgiques desjeux d'aventure sur ordinateur:
College Saga &#233;pisode 1
College Saga &#233;pisode 2
College Saga &#233;pisode 3
College Saga &#233;pisode 4


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Pour les nostalgiques desjeux d'aventure sur ordinateur:
> College Saga épisode 1
> College Saga épisode 2
> College Saga épisode 3
> College Saga épisode 4



C'est vraiment très bien fait. A que de souvenirs. Indiana Jones. Space Quest. Leisure Suit Larry, King's Quest, Full Throttle, Loom ...


----------



## wolverine (11 Février 2007)

on se lache ? 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=27d357a34d


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Février 2007)

[DM]FRIL1aDmwvmQ88fsR[/DM]


----------



## wolverine (11 Février 2007)

tres fatigué, mais vraiment trop mignon !!:love::love:

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=3d9a202d48


----------



## wolverine (11 Février 2007)

exellent ! 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ae2cef7391


----------



## meskh (11 Février 2007)

dans le même genre :BOUHH !!

 c'est pas très très bien, non plus


----------



## tinibook (11 Février 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Pour les nostalgiques des jeux d'aventure sur ordinateur...



A pleurer de rire...  Chocobo's power! :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> [*Apprendre l'anglais en chantant*


Ca peut fonctionner à la Star Ac' quand on voit le nombre de gens qui écoutent des chanson sans comprendre les paroles. 



wolverine a dit:


> exellent !
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ae2cef7391



J'aime beaucoup celle des flics! 



meskh a dit:


> dans le même genre :BOUHH !!
> 
> c'est pas très très bien, non plus


 Le voilà guéri de linformatique pour un moment.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Février 2007)

wolverine a dit:


> tres fatigué, mais vraiment trop mignon !!:love::love:
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=3d9a202d48


toi aussi tu es fatigué
Déjà posté.... il y a à peine  5 jours ! :sleep: 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4160021&postcount=1939


----------



## two (11 Février 2007)

J'ai pas compris comment ca marche...
[youtube]zv39tOEGGAw[/youtube]


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Février 2007)

two a dit:


> J'ai pas compris comment ca marche...


C'est la magie des supraconducteurs !

Le parall&#233;l&#233;pip&#232;de noir qui est dans le r&#233;cipient est un constitu&#233; d'un mat&#233;riau qui devient supraconducteur &#224; basse temp&#233;rature. Le cylindre m&#233;tallique est un aimant.

A temp&#233;rature normale, rien ne se passe.

Par contre quand on fait baigner le parall&#233;l&#233;pip&#232;de noir dans l'hydrog&#232;ne liquide, sa temp&#233;rature baisse &#233;norm&#233;ment et il devient supraconducteur. A ce moment, le fait d'en approcher l'aimant cr&#233;e dans le mat&#233;riau des courants induits qui s'opposent au mouvement. Et comme le mat&#233;riau est supraconducteur, ces courants circulent ind&#233;finiment sans perte. L'aimant est donc repouss&#233; vers le haut de fa&#231;on permanente.

Voici un autre exemple, avec un aimant en forme de toupie, cette fois. Magique !


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Février 2007)

Encore plus spectaculaire: au lieu de prendre un aimant, on peut utiliser un mat&#233;riau diamagn&#233;tique tel que de la mati&#232;re organique... une grenouille par exemple !


----------



## two (12 Février 2007)

ca c'est de l'entrainement...

ca aussi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Février 2007)

[DM]6Ha3QWVrtecVi8pYT[/DM]


----------



## Nephou (12 Février 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> C'est la magie des supraconducteurs !
> [] quand on fait baigner le parallélépipède noir dans l'hydrogène liquide[]



Même si lhydrogène liquide peut servir à cela : je pense que dans la vidéo proposée par two il s'agit dAzote liquide : manipuler de lhydrogène liquide comme cela à l'air libre sans plus grande précaution me semble hasardeux 


_P.S. : dans ta vidéo il sagit de simples aimants et non de supraconductivité  _


----------



## SirG (12 Février 2007)

L'hydrogène étant relativement explosif en présence d'oxygène, je pense également qu'il s'agit de nitrogène liquide. Ou à la rigueur d'Hélium liquide (quoique ce deuxième coûte bien plus cher).

On utilise ce phénomène de sustentation notamment pour les électro-aimants des trains à grande vitesse japonais.


----------



## meskh (12 Février 2007)

soit il a trop bu, soit pas assez


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Février 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> M&#234;me si l&#8217;hydrog&#232;ne liquide peut servir &#224; cela : je pense que dans la vid&#233;o propos&#233;e par two il s'agit d&#8217;Azote liquide : manipuler de l&#8217;hydrog&#232;ne liquide comme cela &#224; l'air libre sans plus grande pr&#233;caution me semble&#8230; hasardeux





SirG a dit:


> L'hydrog&#232;ne &#233;tant relativement explosif en pr&#233;sence d'oxyg&#232;ne, je pense &#233;galement qu'il s'agit de nitrog&#232;ne liquide. Ou &#224; la rigueur d'H&#233;lium liquide...



:rose:  ... Oui, azote liquide bien s&#251;r ...

Enfin, en tout cas, ce n'est pas de l'eau ... fejurineuse... ferrunigeuse... ff.. ferrugineuse !
L'hydrog&#232;ne liquide, non ! L'eau fejurineuse... ferrunigeuse... neuse... oui  !


----------



## two (13 Février 2007)

cortex academy  

[gv]9090665876376748952[/gv]

par contre si un jour a cause des ogm on cr&#233;e des agm :affraid:

[gv]7819175119205009043[/gv]


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Février 2007)

Il bouge pas, mais j'aurais bien envie qu'il me fasse des grimaces en live! ​




Roh là là comme il est mimi. :rose:


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Février 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4167541 a dit:
			
		

> Il bouge pas, mais j'aurais bien envie qu'il me fasse des grimaces en live! ​
> 
> 
> 
> Roh l&#224; l&#224; comme il est mimi. :rose:


&#199;a marche p&#244;, Aur&#233;lie ! Le lien ne donne qu'une page avec "ouch" marqu&#233; dessus..


----------



## two (14 Février 2007)

belle descente


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Février 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ça marche pô, Aurélie ! Le lien ne donne qu'une page avec "ouch" marqué dessus..



Bon alors, je vous la mets en grand, nioube que je suis! 




​
Hein qu'il est chou? :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Février 2007)

two a dit:


> belle descente



[YOUTUBE]eH5-sAE9UjE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

*Introducing the book*

[youtube]eRjVeRbhtRU[/youtube]


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Février 2007)

Another day in paradise.


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Février 2007)

Odré elle roxx!


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Février 2007)

Tout le monde le sait, les Bobby sont en général des gens très talentueux...  

Celui-là a une mention spéciale quand même.


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tout le monde le sait, les Bobby sont en général des gens très talentueux...
> 
> Celui-là a une mention spéciale quand même.




  Impressionant


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4169492 a dit:
			
		

> Impressionant




N'est-ce pas? 

Pour les (je pense) rares qui ne le remettraient pas, c'est le mec qui a fait &#231;a.


EDIT : Dis donc, t'as pas un cadeau &#224; chercher toi au lieu de regarder des conneries sur internet?


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> N'est-ce pas?
> 
> Pour les (je pense) rares qui ne le remettraient pas, c'est le mec qui a fait ça.



Ouaip c'est lui ça, entièrement enregistré a la bouche (  deja une performance)


----------



## wolverine (14 Février 2007)

ca doit faire mal !!

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=4d62b5b865


----------



## tinibook (14 Février 2007)

Friends?


----------



## La mouette (15 Février 2007)

[YOUTUBE]qHO8l-Bd1O4&eurl=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Février 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Another day in paradise.






tinibook a dit:


> Friends?





La mouette a dit:


> ***vidéo***



Vous avez eu la même idée on dirait. 

Mais, elle est très marrante cette annimation j'adore la iHouse sans "Windows"!


----------



## tinibook (15 Février 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Vous avez eu la m&#234;me id&#233;e on dirait.
> 
> Mais, elle est tr&#232;s marrante cette annimation j'adore la iHouse sans "Windows"!



  Oups, j'ai toasted La Mouette! :rose:


----------



## kertruc (15 Février 2007)

http://www.contenus.org/article.php3?id_article=37


----------



## rezba (15 Février 2007)

Thème de la leçon du jour : la fellation. :love:

[gv]2975393591816110464[/gv]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Février 2007)

héhéhé.... et pendant ce temps là, elle chante pas en plus... :love:  

Swallowwwwww ! :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Thème de la leçon du jour : la fellation. :love:
> 
> (vidéo)



Elle semble avoir de la bouteille dans cet exercice&#8230;  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Février 2007)

[DM]3kxG0UcSYiJgW8Am6[/DM]


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2007)

geek un jour ...


----------



## kertruc (16 Février 2007)

D&#233;j&#224; donn&#233; ;-)



tinibook a dit:


> Friends?




On s'y perd vite dans ce fil... faudrait des journ&#233;es de 59h pour s'en sortir...

Faudrait en parler &#224; Sarkobayroyal


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2007)

C'est de la pub mais moi ça me fait rigoler 

[YOUTUBE]sPOaHSk5vLk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2007)

[DM]6jlCrVwAAgqSe1fWu[/DM]

Souvenirs de jeunesse


----------



## tweek (18 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> video
> Souvenirs de jeunesse





Beurk,   _"mousseline® ou pas j'en r'prends pas! "_


----------



## meskh (18 Février 2007)

Y'en a des qui sont forts quand même 

je parierais volontiers sur une femme, blonde de surcroit..... :mouais:
à moins que ce soit Gilbert Montagné


----------



## two (18 Février 2007)

déja bu


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Février 2007)

[YOUTUBE]3dbEi144MUk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> vidéo​


Impressionnant.


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Impressionnant.



C'est surtout complètement c**... :mouais:

Enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien...


----------



## kertruc (19 Février 2007)

Mais quand m&#234;me tr&#232;s impressionnant !!!


----------



## JPTK (19 Février 2007)

Oui j'avais encore jamais vu cette petite daube à succès, vu qu'en plus je regarde quasi pas la télé... bref je suis tombé dessus hier et j'ai regardé, bon c'était plutôt nul et déprimant mais je me suis quand même pissé dessus quand Eric parle au frinois pour s'adresser à bruce lee     

[YOUTUBE]ZNVyfsXZEO8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sylko (19 Février 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> [youtube]qHO8l-Bd1O4&eurl=[/youtube]


 

La source. >> Current.tv Il y en a pleins d'autres excellents


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Février 2007)

[DM]6thTD82SQe6y98B7Q[/DM]

  

Pour info, cette chanson a &#233;t&#233; s&#233;lectionn&#233;e pour la finale fran&#231;aise de l'Eurovision (celle &#224; l'issue de laquelle sera choisie la chanson qui repr&#233;sentera la France au prochain concours de l'Eurovision). Et l'auteur de ce chef d'oeuvre est l'excellent et totalement d&#233;jant&#233; Philippe Katerine.  :love: :love: 
Si vous voulez soutenir cette chanson, c'est ici (moi, c'est d&#233;j&#224; fait : je veux qu'elle soit choisie :love: :love: :love.


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> babouches skate​



Ca fait donc comme ça, quand des carjackers (ça se dit comme ça non?) loupent leur coup?


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Février 2007)

[YOUTUBE]XKFWAE2ED2w[/YOUTUBE]​
Je m'en vais de ce pas essayer sur le Lac Léman!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Je m'en vais de ce pas essayer sur le Lac Léman!



Adieu...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Février 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4175446 a dit:
			
		

> vid&#233;o​
> Je m'en vais de ce pas essayer sur le Lac L&#233;man!


Ils sont compl&#232;tement tar&#233;s. :mouais:


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Février 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4175446 a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en vais de ce pas essayer sur le Lac L&#233;man!


C'est un fake. La gerbe d'eau soit-disant provoqu&#233;e par l'explosion n'a aucun reflet dans la rivi&#232;re, contrairement aux b&#226;timents qui sont situ&#233;s derri&#232;re... Il s'agit seulement d'un habile montage vid&#233;o.


----------



## .Steff (20 Février 2007)

je suis aussi de cet avis ! Mais c'est une id&#233;e &#224; explorer !


----------



## JPTK (20 Février 2007)

C'est évident.


----------



## tinibook (20 Février 2007)

A vous de l'animer!


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Février 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> C'est un fake. La gerbe d'eau soit-disant provoqu&#233;e par l'explosion n'a aucun reflet dans la rivi&#232;re, contrairement aux b&#226;timents qui sont situ&#233;s derri&#232;re... Il s'agit seulement d'un habile montage vid&#233;o.



Pas vu



.Steff a dit:


> je suis aussi de cet avis ! Mais c'est une id&#233;e &#224; explorer !



Pas sure



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est &#233;vident.



Pas compris




Heu j'ai reregard&#233; la vid&#233;o, mais je vois pas ou les reflets devraient &#234;tre...


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Février 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4176206 a dit:
			
		

> Heu j'ai reregard&#233; la vid&#233;o, mais je vois pas ou les reflets devraient &#234;tre...


Imagine que l'eau calme de la rivi&#232;re est comme un miroir pos&#233; par terre. On voit le ciel et les b&#226;timents situ&#233;s sur l'autre rive se refl&#233;ter dans l'eau.

(Tu les vois ?)

Au moment de l'explosion, on voit toujours le reflet de la fa&#231;ade des b&#226;timents, alors qu'une &#233;norme gerbe d'eau est devant. Si &#231;a avait &#233;t&#233; r&#233;ellement le cas, c'est la gerbe d'eau qu'on aurait d&#251; voir se refl&#233;ter dans la rivi&#232;re, en masquant une bonne partie des reflets des b&#226;timents. Or, on ne voit vraiment aucun reflet de l'immense gerbe d'eau.


----------



## kertruc (21 Février 2007)

Aucun doute que c'est un fake...

Le simple fait que ce soit une pub est d&#233;j&#224; une preuve (imaginez l'image....)

Mais il y a plein de d&#233;tails qui le montrent bien.


----------



## sylko (21 Février 2007)

Un meuble génial pour les AES. Le nombre de membres présents étant très souvent difficile à prévoir. Avec ça, plus de problèmes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Février 2007)

tinibook a dit:


> A vous de l'animer!


Excellent !    



sylko a dit:


> Un meuble g&#233;nial pour les AES. Le nombre de membres pr&#233;sents &#233;tant tr&#232;s souvent difficile &#224; pr&#233;voir. Avec &#231;a, plus de probl&#232;mes.


J'en veux un. 



M&#233;tiers en danger : le tennis cabine

[DM]6uei7ihfHWpRr8oIU[/DM]


----------



## unizu carn (22 Février 2007)

Nip /Tuck po&#233;tique


----------



## tinibook (22 Février 2007)

Les 10 commandements...

Wouaf, wouaf!


----------



## JPTK (22 Février 2007)

_JE VAIS MONTRER MA CULOTTE !!_



ps : je post ici vu que je fais un bide dans le forum arts graphiques et qu'en plus Benjamin m'a refus&#233; mon post dans le sujet &#233;lections du forum comptoir... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2007)

[dm]yGjEVRBWlZCt8lVi[/dm]


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2007)

[dm]2cPYn8I0EwWzE8YyD[/dm]


----------



## tinibook (23 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> _JE VAIS MONTRER MA CULOTTE !!_



Attention ça va devenir un avatar culte!  

Moi j'aime bien les japonais... Ils te font de ces cliks...


----------



## JPTK (23 Février 2007)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Février 2007)

Hammer et Coop     

Le lien n'est pas direct. Cliquez sur EPISODES pour voir les 3 films (et d'autres sont à venir).


----------



## tweek (23 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Hammer et Coop
> 
> Le lien n'est pas direct. Cliquez sur EPISODES pour voir les 3 films (et d'autres sont à venir).



Enorme


----------



## kertruc (23 Février 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x12565_beatbox-fame-game


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Février 2007)

kertruc a dit:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x12565_beatbox-fame-game



Jo&#235;l Robuchon peut aller se rhabiller.


----------



## alibo (24 Février 2007)

l'image n'est pas animée, mais bon...
Voir la pièce jointe 13561


----------



## sylko (24 Février 2007)

Un king du kitesurf 

[YOUTUBE]aUTVrsuLFJQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Février 2007)

Imago.  :love:


----------



## jphg (24 Février 2007)

tweek a dit:


> calvin & hobbes :rateau:



suite à Calvin et hobbes, cherchez les vidéos de Robot Chicken.

en voici une courte  :

[YOUTUBE]E0PuZ-i4b_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Février 2007)

Dessine-moi un mouton.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Février 2007)

Crabe surprise


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Février 2007)

[YOUTUBE]VSnuwtk1Shg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## two (25 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> porno félin


comme quoi c'est la nature
pour changer de registre : de profundis


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Février 2007)

two a dit:


> pour changer de registre : de profundis


Encore une qui va plaire à Mobyduck


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Encore une qui va plaire à Mobyduck



En effet.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Février 2007)

[YOUTUBE]IHXwC2hUlXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jphg (25 Février 2007)

c'est quoi ce truc ?!  :hein:


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Février 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Imago.  :love:



 Magnifique court-métrage ! Ca ma donner envie de revisionner Porco Rosso. :love:

Jaime beaucoup le texte de la personne qui la uploadé sur Youtube. 


> Psychology. An often idealized image of a person, usually a parent, formed in childhood and persisting unconsciously into adulthood.
> 
> All cons that one can have against "short films" fall as of first images from this superb drawing animated, twelve minutes mixing technical 2d and 3d Fascinating of hack vast screen biographical (a father who as an aviator crashed, its orphan son which one sees growing and aging in a lyric continuum), Imago... is a "tour de force". But it is also the brilliant adequacy between the means of animation, the reduced format, a refined chromatic pallet declining the autumn in erudite architectures of brown cathedrals, the direction of the elasticity of the time wasted and found in the same retrospective movement. Remain to know if the system of French production, which has neither Pixar nor Studio Ghibli, can help this kind of talent not to finish as a designer for commercials or an anonymous flunkey for large foreign productions


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Février 2007)

jphg a dit:


> c'est quoi ce truc ?!  :hein:


Ca  

Bon, c'est vrai : j'aurai dû expliquer pour ceux qui n'ont pas regardé la cérémonie des Césars samedi soir sur Canal + :rose:


----------



## two (27 Février 2007)

Comment faire soi-m&#234;me son film russe


----------



## sylko (27 Février 2007)

Mieux qu'une décapotable!   

[YOUTUBE]n9sPaV8so4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2007)

Tiens zont coup&#233; la vid&#233;o avant qu'ils aillent dans le garage


----------



## Melounette (28 Février 2007)

Etant en pleine recherche d'appart sur Paris, et vu le parcours du combattant que c'est, j'ai trouvé ça. Ca m'a un peu redonné le sourire. Bon sauf qu'ils sont pas si loin de la vérité en fait.


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Février 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Etant en pleine recherche d'appart sur Paris, et vu le parcours du combattant que c'est, j'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a. Ca m'a un peu redonn&#233; le sourire. Bon sauf qu'ils sont pas si loin de la v&#233;rit&#233; en fait.


Tuuuut ! Hors sujet.  Ici c'est le fil des images anim&#233;es sympas !  

"_35m2 pour 1500 euros par mois, plus les charges: c'est une affaire !_"

Garanties d&#233;mesur&#233;es (revenus 4 fois sup&#233;rieurs au loyer, caution des parents et des grands parents, dossier m&#233;dical, examen "approfondi") ... "_mais ce n'est pas suffisant !_"

Malheureusement, on n'est pas loin de la v&#233;rit&#233; .

(En ce qui me concerne, en plus de la garantie de mes parents qui se portaient caution, on avait exig&#233; que je paye trois ans de loyer d'avance !)


Je trouve le sujet tr&#232;s bien trait&#233;    .


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2007)

http://helix-v2.sri.ch/ramgen/tsr/archives/2007/insolite-rire/01-insolite_rire_90lm1804-450k.rm





			
				archives t&#233;l&#233;vision suisse romande a dit:
			
		

> Dans le cadre d'une enqu&#234;te sur les diff&#233;rents types d'humour, Temps Pr&#233;sent a rencontr&#233; une curieuse association. En effet, ses membres revendiquent le fait d'&#234;tre &#171;con&#187; et ils en sont fiers. Les images jouent effectivement en leur faveur&#8230;



La Horde n'est qu'un plagiat et ses membres des imposteurs!


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Mars 2007)

Le bon roi.


----------



## Bassman (1 Mars 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le bon roi.



Magnifique ce truc


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4186579 a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique ce truc



Je trouve aussi.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Mars 2007)

Petage de plomb lors d'une reco.

Celle-l&#224; m'a fait beaucoup rire..... 

DEconne


----------



## two (1 Mars 2007)

Pour les amateurs de jeux d'arcade




cane-toad


et enfin superlopez


----------



## two (1 Mars 2007)

mes pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s du jour : music-bots
et pffffirates


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2007)

rezba petit joueur


----------



## maousse (2 Mars 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Etant en pleine recherche d'appart sur Paris, et vu le parcours du combattant que c'est, j'ai trouvé ça. Ca m'a un peu redonné le sourire. Bon sauf qu'ils sont pas si loin de la vérité en fait.



attends, on verra dans 8 ans...  
[DM]4WP8dodvmEHwl9dUu[/DM]


----------



## maousse (2 Mars 2007)

oh, et puis une jolie pub levis


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Mars 2007)

maousse a dit:


> attends, on verra dans 8 ans...
> (vidéo)



On a énormément de place en province.


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Mars 2007)

maousse a dit:


> oh, et puis une jolie pub levis



Très réussi ce spot!


----------



## La mouette (4 Mars 2007)

[YOUTUBE]CvYMOgCBZJU&eurl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Mars 2007)

Et voilà, on veut sauter en parachute et une fois dehors, on retourne dans lavion :mouais:






Sinon, belle performance bien que l'intérêt m'échappe encore.


----------



## two (4 Mars 2007)

le plombier :bebe:

et geri's game


----------



## kertruc (4 Mars 2007)

Il n'est pas mort !!!


----------



## Foguenne (4 Mars 2007)

Un spot suédois incroyable sur l'anorexie.

Pas drôle, évidement, mais à voir.   

Désolé si déjà posté, je n'ai plus eu le temps de suivre.


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Mars 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Un spot suédois incroyable sur l'anorexie.
> 
> Pas drôle, évidement, mais à voir.
> 
> Désolé si déjà posté, je n'ai plus eu le temps de suivre.



Ca laisse sans voix...  :sick:


----------



## meskh (4 Mars 2007)

y'en a toute une série


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2007)

In loving Memory of Vanessa Brias.

C'est un vidéo d'une copine qui est partie à l'autre bout du monde cette nuit... Arf.


----------



## joubichou (5 Mars 2007)

d&#233;sol&#233; mon lien marche pas


----------



## maousse (5 Mars 2007)

démonstration par l'exemple

ce produit vient de recevoir un prix pour son design.


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Mars 2007)

Anaïs à Taratata avec le titre Christina. Marrantes les paroles!


----------



## richard-deux (6 Mars 2007)

Le salon incliné. :love:


----------



## elKBron (6 Mars 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Le salon incliné. :love:


ca me fait penser à ça (c est terrible soit dit en passant ) source wikipedia :

_*La maison penchée* : La maison penchée se trouve sur la route de Modane à Valfréjus. Elle appartient à l'armée, à la S. N. C .F et à la commune de Modane. Autrefois la maison penchée s'appelait "la poudrière".Elle servait à abriter un stock de poudre destiné à détruire le tunnel en cas de guerre. La maison était faite en pierre sèche. En 1939, on a surmonté la construction d'un blockhaus en béton armé. En 1944 les Allemands ont dynamité le tunnel ferroviaire et la maison en pierre sèche s'est effondrée. Le blockhaus a volé sur 30 mètres. Après il est retombé pour finalement s'écraser et s'enfoncer dans la terre et il est resté intact. Quand on rentre dans la maison penchée on perd l'équilibre. Pour marcher il faut s'accrocher : sinon on glisse. Quand on sort de ce bâtiment on est content de retrouver la terre ferme. La maison penchée fait partie de l'association du musée fort Saint-Gobain.

_


----------



## rezba (6 Mars 2007)

Un robot lanceur de bi&#232;re ?


----------



## two (6 Mars 2007)

maousse a dit:


> démonstration par l'exemple
> 
> ce produit vient de recevoir un prix pour son design.


j'en veux :love::love::love: ... ca s'achète où (ailleurs quen afrique du sud?)



rezba a dit:


> Un robot lanceur de bière ?


en voilà un qui pour ne pas avoir à bouger le cul de son divan à passé des heures et des heures et développement et construction:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2007)

Un magasin de dix bi&#232;res seulement&#8230;


----------



## r0m1 (6 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Un robot lanceur de bière ?



Ca couvre le bruit de la télé en plus !!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Mars 2007)

Maman? Toi ici?  

[YOUTUBE]x5OCsi7qzD0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

Une des dernières pub pour Dove (oui oui le gel douche)...


[YOUTUBE]fz5IRdFIpvA[/YOUTUBE]


ça me laisse songeuse...​


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2007)

oliviafrenzy a dit:


> http://www.choc.fr/mordus/index.php
> 
> voila la preuve (presque ) irr&#233;futable que delarue a vraiment p&#233;t&#233; les plombs


Est-ce vraiment utile ?!....



			
				BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Toute la b&#234;tise et la d&#233;viance d'internet en un seul post&#8230; (...)


----------



## r0m1 (7 Mars 2007)

oliviafrenzy a dit:


> http://www.choc.fr/mordus/index.php
> 
> voila la preuve (presque ) irréfutable que delarue a vraiment pété les plombs



"ouais super" 
"lol"
"mdr"
"ptdr"


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Mars 2007)

La mouche du coche.


----------



## Souvaroff (7 Mars 2007)

Miss Ail !!
 pfffff on aura tout vu !!


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Mars 2007)

Le puits.  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Mars 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> La mouche du coche.


Je veux aussi savoir faire ça avec un Katana! (Sinon, si vous avez aimez l'ambiance de ce court, filez acheter Okami le dernier chef d'oeuvre de Clover! :love: )



DM-XM2 a dit:


> Miss Ail !!
> pfffff on aura tout vu !!


Sponsorisé pas Colgate? 



Mobyduck a dit:


> Le puits.  :love:


Très ésotérique ce film. 
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Mars 2007)

Vincent de Tim Burton en vf et en vo. :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Mars 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Vincent de Tim Burton en vf et en vo. :love:



Son premier court métrage il me semble. Déjà à l'époque il transpirait de talent.  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Mars 2007)

Miaouh...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Miaouh...


Elles ne sont pas animées mais elles sont très sympas.


----------



## elKBron (9 Mars 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Elles ne sont pas animées mais elles sont très sympas.


sisi, faut aller de bas en haut et de haut en bas très très vite 
bon en effet, elles sont braiment marrantes


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2007)

Le Documentaire de Philippe lafaix "Chronique d'une zone de non droit : la Guyane française" est en ligne sur dailymotion faute de diffusion sur les grandes chaînes télévisuelles.

A voir si vous avez 52 minutes devant vous


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mars 2007)

[DM]4XvBhalurJS0f96bR[/DM]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2007)

[DM]4jSwidTU72qtg5W8K[/DM]

-1 parce que cette vidéo, extraite du concert donné par Jean-Michel Jarre le 31 décembre 1999 en Egypte, est antérieure au film "La  Marche de l'Empereur". Et avouez que c'est la première fois que vous voyez des manchots dans le désert.   

Plus sérieusement, ça reste pour moi le meilleur concert qu'il ait fait à ce jour.


----------



## huexley (11 Mars 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> ça me laisse songeuse...[/CENTER]



Moi c'est autre chose qui me laisse songeur ^^


Anti-dove


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Mars 2007)

Loetzinn.


----------



## two (11 Mars 2007)

Heroism  :bebe:


y'en a qui n'ont pas de problemes de parking


----------



## .Steff (11 Mars 2007)

on en a jamais trop: 
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xfyob_kamoulox-avec-mickael-youn


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Mars 2007)

J'ai rien compris au kamoulox... A part si il faut dire tout le temps de la me****


----------



## two (11 Mars 2007)

kamini est blanc


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Mars 2007)

.Steff a dit:


> on en a jamais trop:
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xfyob_kamoulox-avec-mickael-youn



Toujours aussi bon le kamoulox :love::love:

Il est assez doué michael youn virginie


----------



## sylko (12 Mars 2007)

Mais que fait la polis? 

[dm]7LpMIYnDOed327rjn[/dm]


----------



## sylko (12 Mars 2007)

Trop fort... 

[dm]5MNjJRwgn4riR7clp[/dm]


----------



## richard-deux (12 Mars 2007)

two a dit:


> Heroism  :bebe:



Excellent. :love:  



two a dit:


> y'en a qui n'ont pas de problemes de parking



 :affraid:


----------



## Nobody (12 Mars 2007)

Une chose est certaine: puisqu'ils ne doivent pas mener les troupes au combat faute de luttes armées, les Suisses utilisent leurs tambours avec bien plus de talent.

Impressionnant.


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mars 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Une chose est certaine: puisqu'ils ne doivent pas mener les troupes au combat faute de luttes armées, les Suisses utilisent leurs tambours avec bien plus de talent.
> 
> Impressionnant.


Sympa  , mais je préfère les tambours du Bronx  

J'suis pas très suisse non plus


----------



## two (13 Mars 2007)

skate humain :affraid: 

la galanterie vue d'une autre mani&#232;re :affraid: affraid:

 Dans le genre beatbox : beatbox et flute traversi&#232;re tout seul 



http://www.dailymotion.com/fr/cluster/creation/featured/video/x16hdk_flute-beatbox


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mars 2007)

two a dit:


> skate humain :affraid:
> 
> la galanterie vue d'une autre manière :affraid: affraid:
> 
> Dans le genre beatbox : beatbox et flute traversière tout seul


Excellent ! En particulier la dernière (trop fort le type !).


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Mars 2007)

Pascal Obispo ,  Michael Youn dans Mauvaise foi nocturne


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Mars 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Pascal Obispo ,  Michael Youn dans Mauvaise foi nocturne



Un joli duo.


----------



## two (14 Mars 2007)

claquettes suisses :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Mars 2007)

two a dit:


> claquettes suisses :love:



 Elles sont plus "sensuelles" les pubs françaises pour les produits laitiers


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Mars 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Elles sont plus "sensuelles" les pubs fran&#231;aises pour les produits laitiers&#8230;



T'es vache l&#224;.


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Mars 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> T'es vache là.



 Que veux-tu, elle ne me fait pas un effet buf. 



[]<==


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Mars 2007)

Celle-l&#224; n'est pas anim&#233;e, mais je l'ai trouv&#233;e sympa. C'est une pub pour voyager en train...

Sur le coup, je n'ai pas percut&#233;. Mais ensuite, j'ai pens&#233; que l'id&#233;e &#233;tait tr&#232;s recherch&#233;e  .

Quelqu'un serait-il capable de donner les pr&#233;noms des quatre bestioles dans l'ordre ?


----------



## fredintosh (14 Mars 2007)

Non, mais j'ai la suite : une _pierre qui roule_ sur le chemin, et "pom" ils se font &#233;craser...


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Mars 2007)

Bon. Je donne la réponse:

De droite à gauche: John, Ringo, Paul et George.


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

two a dit:


> skate humain :affraid:



Apres le skate humain,
Le skate intoo the groove avec des tricks modernes mais le mec possède un style de *toubab 1968* !!!


----------



## two (15 Mars 2007)

j'ai rat&#233; une keynote? :affraid:

[YOUTUBE]PuEDwcfJPSk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Mars 2007)

Vraiment trop fort ce Steve!


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Mars 2007)

Bah tiens tant qu'on est dans la page skate...
Je me suis amus&#233; &#224; retrouver des vid&#233;os de ce mec l&#224; l'autre jour. 
Dans le peu que je connais en skater pro, c'est vraiment lui qui m'impressionne le plus.


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Mars 2007)

Une fois n'est pas coutume, voici un clip de Gotye que je trouve vraiment magnifique.  :love:


----------



## two (15 Mars 2007)

dans la s&#233;rie clips vid&#233;o (et m&#234;me si le clip n'a rien d'exeptionnel) une vid&#233;o pour saluer un nouveau venu prometteur sur la sc&#232;ne pop : mika


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mars 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Une fois n'est pas coutume, voici un clip de Gotye que je trouve vraiment magnifique.  :love:





two a dit:


> dans la série clips vidéo (et même si le clip n'a rien d'exeptionnel) une vidéo pour saluer un nouveau venu prometteur sur la scène pop : mika


Très bon


----------



## tinibook (15 Mars 2007)

What does Marsellus Wallace look like?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mars 2007)

La boîte à meuh

La boîte à Dub

La boîte à bruitage de traîneau

La boîte à bruitage du Père Noël

La boîte à bruitage du Père Noël 2

La boîte à meuh de Noël


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2007)

[YOUTUBE]9vziKkFkhqI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2007)

[youtube]iQG_UOuqlM0[/youtube]


----------



## elKBron (16 Mars 2007)

nostalgique d'un &#233;poque que je n ai pas connu...
Jefferson Airplane, Woodstock 1969
[youtube]2I-67U93xMU[/youtube]

@odr&#233; : bluffant... mais j ai cru au d&#233;but que le mec allait vomir


----------



## spud34 (16 Mars 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Miaouh...



Avec les mêmes protagonistes... http://www.hotvideo-clip.com/v-148.html


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2007)

[YOUTUBE]eOwl_APqVm4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2007)

[YOUTUBE]z5pifDvC7BQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elKBron (16 Mars 2007)

eh bien mon flim culte à moa c'est ca :
[YOUTUBE]UPNVZewZX5A[/YOUTUBE]
Etonnant; non ?


----------



## fredintosh (16 Mars 2007)

Dans la série films cultes : 
[YOUTUBE]M-iq7VRXokQ[/YOUTUBE]

(j'ai mis la bande annonce)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mars 2007)

[DM]56wykZicMF55B5nm[/DM]


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Mars 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> (Les tontons flingueurs)



_"Non mais t'as déjà vu ça? en pleine paix, y chante et pis crac, un bourre-pif, mais il est complètement fou ce mec! Mais moi les dingues j'les soigne, j'm'en vais lui faire une ordonnance, et une sévère, j'vais lui montrer qui c'est Raoul. Au 4 coins d'Paris qu'on va l'retrouver éparpillé par petits bouts façon puzzle... Moi quand on m'en fait trop j'correctionne plus, j'dynamite... j'disperse... et j'ventile..."_

:love:


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Mars 2007)

Attention humour noir: Les mille et une façons de mourir dans son lit.  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Mars 2007)

Tiens, on fait les films cultes ici.

Voici le miens, The killer de John Woo.
 Je me souviendrais toujours du coup de pied au c** que j'ai pris la première fois ou je l'ai vu.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2007)

[YOUTUBE]S0A7dtdc-nU[/YOUTUBE]

Ce clip a &#233;t&#233; tourn&#233; pour le film &#171; Music and Lyrics &#187; o&#249; le (toujours) beau Hugh interpr&#232;te une ex-star pop des ann&#233;es 80-90. La reconstitution vaut son pesant de cacahou&#232;tes.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2007)

Je ne savais pas que de Villepin avait été comédien


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2007)

Bouaf...

Même Raffarin a été chanteuse, alors...


[YOUTUBE]uW6s0GYCWvg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Souvaroff (18 Mars 2007)

Quand j'avais 8-12 ans, j'etais accro a Ca&#8230; :love:   Que de souvenirs lorsque je me r&#233;ecoute ca !!  
[YOUTUBE]vYT2aWavXlc[/YOUTUBE]


& Au passage je sais pas si vous connaissez mias&#8230; j'ai trouv&#233; c'te connerie !!   ​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2007)

Ca aussi, c'était sympa :

[YOUTUBE]p_ZxDNZjzVk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2007)

Mais que sont devenus les autres acteurs d'AB productions ?

Des nouvelles de Cri Cri d'amour :

http://www.dailymotion.com/sebroch/video/x1g90d_presidio


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2007)

[DM]4g8zhldn60eqs3k3B[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2007)

[youtube]E0uv7lst4SQ[/youtube]

On l'a revue cette semaine dans une émission à la RTBF, elle a créé une boîte pour aider les artistes débutants à monter des spectacles Toujours une énergie incroyable


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> vidéo



Tiens je l'avais oublié celui-là


----------



## tinibook (19 Mars 2007)

Ca chauffe? No problemo... :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Mars 2007)

tinibook a dit:


> Ca chauffe? No problemo... :love:



Choux! :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Mars 2007)

[YOUTUBE]yPUFzyXVH6w[/YOUTUBE]​
Enfin, apr&#232;s plus de deux ans (non actifs) de recherche, on m'a enfin retrouv&#233; la vid&#233;o! (merci)

Allez, si on s'y mettait aussi?


----------



## two (20 Mars 2007)

parfois les sms ca a du bon ...

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mars 2007)

two a dit:


> parfois les sms ca a du bon ...
> 
> :love: :love: :love:


C'est sûr.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2007)

[YOUTUBE]xrShK-NVMIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Mars 2007)

Ils doivent êtres plus intéressant que ceux quont peut voir actuellement en conférence de presse.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mars 2007)

Un nouvel élan pour la France...


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Mars 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Un nouvel élan pour la France...



 Ah Cest donc la fin de Linux dans ladministration ? 


Et Sinon, gloire à notre nouveau président!  (par contre, j'ai pas trop saisi son programme, mais bon...:mouais


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mars 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Un nouvel élan pour la France...


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Mars 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Un nouvel élan pour la France...



Amok doit être très fier de son fiston.


----------



## divoli (23 Mars 2007)

J'suis blanc.


----------



## two (23 Mars 2007)

divoli a dit:


> J'suis blanc.



d&#233;ja bu  


two a dit:


> kamini est blanc



y'en a qui ne suivent pas...


----------



## tweek (24 Mars 2007)

à qui le tour


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mars 2007)

tweek a dit:


> à qui le tour


C'est sympa le billard.


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Mars 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est sympa le billard.



Ouaip, ils ont certainement les boules.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mars 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ouaip, ils ont certainement les boules.


Ils n'ont qu'à faire la queue.


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2007)

&#199;a va "mes canards" ?!...
On vous d&#233;range pas ?!....  :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Mars 2007)

tweek a dit:


> à qui le tour



Et y en a qui aime la neige... :mouais:


----------



## macinside (24 Mars 2007)

je suis sid marcus


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Mars 2007)

macinside a dit:


> je suis sid marcus



Déjà bu, mais...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mars 2007)

Savoir... donner des claques


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Mars 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Savoir... donner des claques



 Il/elle doit avoir les mains irritées à gifler cette barbe qui semble bien rêche.


----------



## two (25 Mars 2007)

machine humaine 
domino humain 
et en rappel de mon enfance (m&#234;me si la vid&#233;o es de mauvaise qualit&#233;...) les transformers humains :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Mars 2007)

*Vidéos Mac vs Windows vs Linux façon: "Hello I'm a mac !" 
*


----------



## two (25 Mars 2007)

v&#233;g&#233;tation hallucinante 












edit : c'est mon 250&#232;me post


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Mars 2007)

two a dit:


> en rappel de mon enfance (même si la vidéo es de mauvaise qualité...) les transformers humains :love:



Pas mal le Varitech et Optimus Prime!


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Mars 2007)

Vita ex musica.  :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Mars 2007)

Connaissiez ça?

Perso chuis fan.


----------



## two (25 Mars 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Vita ex musica.  :love:


superbe :love:

je me trompe ou le narrateur c'est la voix francaise de morgan freeman?


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Connaissiez ça?
> 
> Perso chuis fan.



Ouaip.  

Ceci dit, avec ce truc faut pas se louper.  



two a dit:


> superbe :love:
> 
> je me trompe ou le narrateur c'est la voix francaise de morgan freeman?



C'est bien lui. Benoît Allemane.


----------



## spud34 (25 Mars 2007)

http://www.plusfortquelatele.com/consultachives.php?vid=3367


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2007)

Il y a un adage qui dit :
Le rugby c'est un sport de brutes joué par des gentlemens,
et le foot c'est un sport de gentlemens joué par des brutes :

*Maradona*

:rateau: :casse:


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Mars 2007)

Annie & Boo.  :love:


----------



## two (26 Mars 2007)

mignon


----------



## Souvaroff (26 Mars 2007)

*Votez Les Squatters !!*


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Mars 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> *Votez Les Squatters !!*









Playstation 3 song.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Mars 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Playstation 3 song.



C'est du troll, mais c'est drôle et vraiment bien fait.


----------



## tinibook (27 Mars 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Annie & Boo.  :love:



Génial!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2007)

[DM]7xNnNRFs8Xsiu2hGB[/DM]


----------



## meskh (27 Mars 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Playstation 3 song.



  tellement vrai


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2007)

*L'aubergine* (encore des Suisses...)


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Mars 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> *L'aubergine* (encore des Suisses...)


J'aime beaucoup le mot de la f(a)in&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]ZPE7Td-rhPs[/YOUTUBE]​
ok c'est pas dr&#244;le, mais &#231;a me fait penser &#224; Jacques Martin et ses prot&#233;g&#233;s


----------



## two (27 Mars 2007)

c'est vrai que l'eau ca change tout :modo:


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2007)

*Michel Sardouille* 



[YOUTUBE]2QocKHvR8dQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Mars 2007)

Petit joueur face à Maxime le Porestier.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mars 2007)

[DM]4skerjZyoIOtWaIcD[/DM]

Bien entendu, toute ressemblance à une candidate à l'élection présidentielle ne serait pas que pure coïncidence (il existe aussi 2 autres versions parodiant 2 autres candidats ayant pour initiales NS et FB).


----------



## two (29 Mars 2007)

6547 :affraid:


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Mars 2007)

Bienvenue à Gattaca.


----------



## kertruc (29 Mars 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Bienvenue à Gattaca.



Tu voulais dire "Gattacaca"


----------



## sylko (30 Mars 2007)

Encore des bargeots... 

[YOUTUBE]Anpgqa0gt1o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sylko (30 Mars 2007)

Direction Triangle des Bermudes 

[YOUTUBE]AGw6j2gIOjg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## spud34 (30 Mars 2007)

Britney Spears Pour une fois, elle est interessante...


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mars 2007)

4x4 en russie

compl&#232;tement dingues les gars.......

et d'autres, pour les amateurs de d&#233;lires auto-moto


----------



## tweek (31 Mars 2007)

iPhone, bitch!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2007)

[YOUTUBE]NJKRPe3znwI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Avril 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> ***vidéo***



Bon port de maillot.


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Avril 2007)

ça me fait pas rire, c'est pas sympa du tout!

[YOUTUBE]A7Fdzwcihi8[/YOUTUBE]​
pauvre lapinou!  

 

une spéciale dédicace à Odré, voilà, le "Téléchat" le truc qui me foutait tellement les boules quand j'étais petite..

[YOUTUBE]RORmqpjl1W8[/YOUTUBE]​
avouez que c'est vraiment étrange...:afraid:

(arg, je me souvenais plus de la tête tout aussi étrange du téléphone!!!:afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid

_"Par ailleurs, en avril 1984, "Téléchat" a été récompensée du "Prix de la meilleure émission pour l'enfance, catégorie 6-12 ans", un prix créé sous le patronage de la Haute Autorité de la communication audiovisuelle." (Wikipédia)_   :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> une spéciale dédicace à Odré, voilà, le "Téléchat" le truc qui me foutait tellement les boules quand j'étais petite..



Merci :rose:


Aurélie85 a dit:


> avouez que c'est vraiment étrange...:afraid:
> (arg, je me souvenais plus de la tête tout aussi étrange du téléphone!!!:afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid
> 
> _"Par ailleurs, en avril 1984, "Téléchat" a été récompensée du "Prix de la meilleure émission pour l'enfance, catégorie 6-12 ans", un prix créé sous le patronage de la Haute Autorité de la communication audiovisuelle." (Wikipédia)_   :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:



:afraid: Moi aussi ça me faisait peur ! Je pensais pas que c'était dédié aux enfants ...


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Avril 2007)

Téléchat...j'adorais cette émission quand j'étais marmot. Aah, nostalgie quand tu nous tiens.  :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Avril 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> T&#233;l&#233;chat...j'adorais cette &#233;mission quand j'&#233;tais marmot. Aah, nostalgie quand tu nous tiens.  :love:



J'en faisais des cauchemars, au point de ne plus pouvoir carresser un chat jusqu'&#224; l'&#226;ge de mes 21 ans&#8230; :hein:


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4222510 a dit:
			
		

> Au point de ne plus pouvoir carresser un chat jusqu'&#224; l'&#226;ge de mes 21 ans&#8230; :hein:



et apr&#232;s on dit que c'est moi qui a l'esprit perverti  :rateau:


----------



## spud34 (2 Avril 2007)

Zizi


Amusant de contrevenir &#224; la charte hein ? On s'en fout de ce que les casse-*******s disent, qu'il y a des gosses sur les forums etc. etc. Ouais.

Amusant.
Et en plus &#231;a permet aux gros cons en vert de passer pour encore plus cons. Ben ouais ! C'est juste une ****, quoi. Je vois pas o&#249; est le mal&#8230;


----------



## tweek (2 Avril 2007)

gnêk gnêk gnêk


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Avril 2007)

tweek a dit:


> gnêk gnêk gnêk



Et c'est pas complètement idiot en plus.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

[YOUTUBE]ih-7sHBdCbA&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]

(&#224; tes souhaits petit... )​


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Avril 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> (à tes souhaits petit... )​



déjà vu, mais on s'en lasse jamais!


----------



## two (2 Avril 2007)

kermit a mal tourn&#233;...


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Avril 2007)

two a dit:


> kermit a mal tourné...



Tout ça par la faute de Cauet?


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2007)

spécial geek : making off d'une pub culte


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

Big Brother is watching you...  

(1984... Une bonne année, je sais de quoi je cause...  )


----------



## La mouette (3 Avril 2007)

Chutt je regarde le film


----------



## sylko (3 Avril 2007)

Panasonic fait tester ses portables par des spécialistes.   

[YOUTUBE]QxCV0bZGE00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Avril 2007)

Bon,  comme je suis en ce moment en plein dans _*Heroes*_ love donc voilà, _*Zeroes*_! 

[youtube]IWJJBwKhvp4[/youtube]


----------



## naas (3 Avril 2007)

oui je sais &#231;a bouge pas  m'en fous


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> oui je sais ça bouge pas  m'en fous


En tout cas, si ça ne bouge pas beaucoup, ça ne va pas tarder à le faire !!


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Avril 2007)

"Amarula est la liqueur la plus célèbre d'Afrique du Sud, c'est de la crème de Marula qui tire 17°.
Issu de la culture du « Sclerocarrya Birrea Caffra » (appelé plus communément larbre Marula). Cet arbre de 15 mètres de haut, qui peut vivre jusquà 150 ans, produit 2 tonnes de fruits par an."

Une fois les fruits tombés par terre, il fermentent

Voilà le résultat! 

[YOUTUBE]3h9e4Y2MlIg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Arlequin (4 Avril 2007)

ce qui oblige pas mal de parcs naturels à fermer leurs portes durant cette période.....pour protéger les touristes de la "folie" animale...

très bon breuvage cela dit en passant.... fort proche du bailey's


----------



## tweek (4 Avril 2007)

L'effet désastreux de MTV...


----------



## two (4 Avril 2007)

dommage que cela soit une pub car elle commencait tellement bien...


----------



## two (5 Avril 2007)

Dingue  :affraid:
[YOUTUBE]lmgKMW2eW80[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## richard-deux (6 Avril 2007)

two a dit:


> dommage que cela soit une pub car elle commencait tellement bien...



Ben voil&#224;, j'ai les doigts emm&#234;l&#233;s et cass&#233;s. 

Penser &#224; ne pas essayer &#224; faire la m&#234;me chose, cela ne fonctionne que dans les pubs.

La vid&#233;o est vraiment bien r&#233;alis&#233;e.


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Avril 2007)

Zeroes 2 - The Search Continues


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2007)

[DM]47z6dA4Hiy3s3aEXW[/DM]


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Avril 2007)

*La grande fraude du r&#233;chauffement global *(Documentaire de 1h16, VA sous-titr&#233; fran&#231;ais)

 Alors, doc&#8217; &#224; troll ou r&#233;alit&#233; ?


----------



## meskh (7 Avril 2007)

et plouf


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Avril 2007)

Toi aussi, fais danser Nicolas


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Avril 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> *La grande fraude du réchauffement global *(Documentaire de 1h16, VA sous-titré français)
> 
> Alors, doc à troll ou réalité ?



Intéressant, dommage que les sous-titres soient aléatoire.  :hein:


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Avril 2007)

Noah.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Noah.


Il a bien changé Yannick Noah.


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Avril 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Il a bien changé Yannick Noah.



Et oui, la retraite ça te change un homme.


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> *La grande fraude du r&#233;chauffement global *(Documentaire de 1h16, VA sous-titr&#233; fran&#231;ais)
> 
> Alors, doc&#8217; &#224; troll ou r&#233;alit&#233; ?



Cool je vois que la propagande et le buzz marche &#224; fond  

Tout d'abord Channel 4 avait d&#233;j&#224; produit des documentaires o&#249; les &#233;colos passaient pour des nazis qui n'avaient qu'un but avec leurs th&#232;ses celui d'emp&#234;cher le tiers monde d'acc&#233;der au d&#233;veloppement. Visiblement la plupart des scientifiques qui parlent dans ce doc n'ont pas une once de cr&#233;dibilit&#233; (suffit de voir le nom pompeux du poste qu'ils se donnent) ou ils ne donnent qu'une partie sch&#233;matique de leur th&#233;orie sur le climat comme Nir Shaviv. 

Certains de ces pseudo-scientifiques bossent pour des lobbies p&#233;troliers comme Lawson ancien ministre de Thatcher.

Et puis le passage sur l'Afrique est path&#233;tique, l'&#233;cologie servirait &#224; les maintenir dans la pauvret&#233;, mais bien s&#251;r...

En ce qui concerne les donn&#233;es purement scientifique, il suffit de le comparer avec le rapport autrement plus cr&#233;dible du GIEC (et ses quelques centaines d'experts).


Et sinon &#233;tonnant qu"un tel film sorte apr&#232;s celui d'Al Gore et apr&#232;s les rapports du GIEC sur une chaine pour le moins tr&#232;s conservatrice. 


Channel 4 utilise r&#233;guli&#232;rement des soci&#233;t&#233;s de production, ou travaille avec des associations exer&#231;ant du lobbying lucratif pour le compte d'organisations r&#233;put&#233;es conservatrice comme c'est le cas dans ce film avec Wag TV qui appartient &#224; une soci&#233;t&#233; de production Kugelblitz (nom d'un char allemand de la seconde guerre mondiale). Les scientifiques interrog&#233;s appartiennent pour la plupart au NRSP (Natural Resources Stewardship Project) qui exerce du lobbying sur le net notamment pour les compagnies p&#233;troli&#232;res. Tu trouveras des infos sur ces diff&#233;rents protagonistes sur la plupart des sites internet d'activistes &#233;colos mais aussi sur les sites de ces organisations directement.


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Avril 2007)

Comme je l&#8217;avais indiquer sur mon message : *doc&#8217; &#224; troll ou r&#233;alit&#233; ?*

  Il n&#8217;emp&#234;che que j&#8217;aime le fait qu&#8217;il est autre chose qu&#8217;un seul point de vue et &#234;tre r&#233;duit a un seul model de pens&#233;e.



> Tu trouveras des infos sur ces diff&#233;rents protagonistes sur la plupart des sites internet d'activistes &#233;colos mais aussi sur les sites de ces organisations directement.


  S&#251;rement eux aussi d&#8217;une parfaite impartialit&#233; comme chacun sait&#8230; 


  C&#8217;est comme Jos&#233; Bov&#233; et sa fixation sur les OGM&#8217;s mais qui se tape des nappes phr&#233;atiques pourrit par les divers rejets de ses potes amis de la bonne bouffe.  

  Mais bon, Greenpeace va nous sauver !  

  P.S : Je n&#8217;ai vraiment rien contre l&#8217;&#233;cologie. Comme tout le monde (je l&#8217;esp&#232;re) je recycle mes papiers, verre etc. J&#8217;&#233;teins mon matos &#233;lectrique quand il ne m&#8217;est plus utile, je ne laisse pas couler l&#8217;eau inutilement (d&#8217;ailleurs, je n&#8217;ai m&#234;me jamais laver ma bagnole. Ce qui a pour avantage certain, que personne risque de poser une quelconque partie de son corps dessus. Amis branleurs/poseurs et cyclistes si vous me lisez.  )


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2007)

Oui oui mais c'est pas un point de vue, c'est un docu de propagande, il n'a aucun but informatif, ce ne sont que des mensonges et des manipulations.

En parlant d'&#233;cologistes  :

Les bouilleurs de cru
(probablement d&#233;j&#224; bu mais bon...)

D&#233;dicace toute sp&#233;ciale &#224; B&#233;ber


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> En parlant d'écologistes  :
> 
> Les bouilleurs de cru
> (probablement déjà bu mais bon...)
> ...



La gnôle à la chasse, une chance pour la faune non?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2007)

[DM]3gwUX6ulHNjKQbGTz[/DM]


----------



## SirG (9 Avril 2007)

Joli clip pour un album assez moderne de la part de l'un des p&#232;res de la musique &#233;lectronique. 

Gentil bisounours
J'aime beaucoup la fin.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Avril 2007)

Héhéhéhéh


----------



## tweek (10 Avril 2007)

Vous allez détester le Coca-Cola*


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Avril 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Vous allez détester le Coca-Cola*



Si c'est pas malheureux, et personne pour lui faire l'aumône d'une petite pièce...


----------



## meskh (10 Avril 2007)

il y en a toute une série 

montage sympa


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2007)

meskh a dit:


> il y en a toute une série
> 
> montage sympa


dejà bu sur ce fil


----------



## tirhum (10 Avril 2007)

D&#233;j&#224; bue ?!... 







&#201;DIT : 





La mouette a dit:


> _Le mental pour les moteurs_  didjou


Oui, hein !... 
Si y'avait que &#231;a !... C'est impressionnant de voir des gens "s'auto_persuader_" &#224; ce point !!... :afraid: :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (10 Avril 2007)

_Le mental pour les moteurs_  didjou


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Déjà bue ?!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouaip, et en version longue.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2007)

Finalement non.


----------



## tirhum (10 Avril 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ouaip, et en version longue.


Marche pô !


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Avril 2007)

Je sais. N'empêche, c'était la même.


----------



## elKBron (11 Avril 2007)

un peu de skate ?

[youtube]WyDupAdVspY[/youtube]

c est beau la technologie... ca me laisse... bah...


----------



## elKBron (11 Avril 2007)

drogues et araignées... 
[YOUTUBE]sHzdsFiBbFc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Avril 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> un peu de skate ?
> 
> (vidéo)
> 
> c est beau la technologie... ca me laisse... bah...



C'est le prochain Antoine Faucon.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2007)

[YOUTUBE]fJuNgBkloFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Avril 2007)

Je sais pas si faut en rire ou en pleurer... :mouais: (Mais bon, c'est partout pareil alors... No comment.  )


----------



## elKBron (12 Avril 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Je sais pas si faut en rire ou en pleurer... :mouais: (Mais bon, c'est partout pareil alors... No comment.  )


je propose pleurer de rire... Mais c est vraiment honteux...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2007)

[youtube]zNbKjM9Yc3U[/youtube]


----------



## fredintosh (12 Avril 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Bidouillage son vraiment.... heu... pas terrible, quoi



Hum...Quand c'est aussi mal fait que &#231;a  , m&#234;me si au fond, &#231;a pourrait &#234;tre dr&#244;le, j'avoue que j'ai du mal &#224; accrocher... C'est m&#234;me plut&#244;t de l'agacement que je ressens, le c&#244;t&#233; dr&#244;le du doublage passe compl&#232;tement &#224; la trappe.

C'est tout aussi insupportable qu'un montage photo mal fichu (genre un d&#233;tourage avec l'outil ellipse ou des couleurs ou proportions mal respect&#233;es), m&#234;me si l'id&#233;e de d&#233;part peut &#234;tre bonne.

C'est dommage qu'il n'y ait pas toujours les m&#234;mes ambitions de qualit&#233; technique dans le travail du son que dans celui de l'image, ind&#233;pendamment du fond qui compte aussi bien-s&#251;r, mais &#231;a ne suffit pas.

Enfin bon...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Hum...Quand c'est aussi mal fait que ça   ()



Ben oui mais ce sont des amateurs qui font ça, faut pas leur en demander trop non plus.  Mais bon, je ne suis pas du tout objectif : la langue wallone est tout doucement en train de disparaître et dès que j'entends encore des gens la parler, je ne peux m'empêcher de tendre l'oreille, je suis indiscret mais je m'en fous. Ça me rappelle mes grands-parents, tout ça  Personnellement, j'arrive encore à la comprendre en bonne partie mais pour ce qui de la parler c'est presque le zéro pointé 

Sinon la traduction est fidèle à 90%, le reste est émaillé d'expressions locales qui font tout l'humour de la chose. 

Voici une autre vidéo où le doublage est mieux fait (et plus fantaisiste) mais le langage est plus grossier (pas tout car certaines expressions en wallon traduites littéralement pourraient le paraître mais dans la vie courante ça passe ).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2007)

Apr&#232;s deux jours de recherche intensive j'ai retrouv&#233; le petit suisside de Alain chabat. 
Sp&#233;ciale d&#233;dicace &#224; Aur&#233;lie.


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Avril 2007)

Je vous propose un petit film que je considère comme un grand film, donc quelque chose de bien plus important que la plupart des séquences animées dont j'ai parlé dans ce thread auparavant. 

Il s'agit d'un court métrage réalisé par un étudiant.
Un petit film par sa durée, à peu près sept minutes, mais extrêmement bien réalisé, et bourré de créativité, de poésie, d'humour... 


Pour visionner le film sur youtube, c'est *ici* que ça se passe. 

Pour en savoir davantage sur le film et ses auteurs, *le site du film*. 

Personnellement, je suis totalement enthousiaste... :love:


----------



## pascalformac (13 Avril 2007)

tout a fait mais je soupconne que c'est d&#233;j&#224; post&#233; ici  ( mobyduck est un des  d&#233;nicheurs de ce genre de merveille)


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Avril 2007)

Tu as vu juste.  

Il est tellement beau qu'il mérite amplement une seconde tournée.  :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Avril 2007)

Alors first time une démo de Alexi Laiho (guitariste lead de CoB)
[YOUTUBE]a-FZCiID0jA[/YOUTUBE]

Et ensuite une démo de Frost, batteur de satyricon : 
[YOUTUBE]4RwnzrsAw7E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Avril 2007)

Pas si dur que &#231;a le Rubicube les yeux ferm&#233;s... J'ai regard&#233; comment l'apprendre, faut avoir une tres bonne m&#233;moire, mais ca s'entraine... Regarde le cube je le fait bien en 40secondes...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Pas si dur que ça le Rubicube les yeux fermés... J'ai regardé comment l'apprendre, faut avoir une tres bonne mémoire, mais ca s'entraine... Regarde le cube je le fait bien en 40secondes...



Vidéo?


----------



## two (14 Avril 2007)

[youtube]lkKQuhOLer8[/youtube]




Pas de rame? utilisez une pelleteuse...
[youtube]yx3s9YiYFS8[/youtube]


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Avril 2007)

Ange déchu.  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2007)

[DM]2oBAhUBNcFjEObWi1[/DM]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2007)

[DM]33fkffxBhqS6PbTMu[/DM]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2007)

[DM]4aEMtBBz8ysx63Qfn[/DM]


----------



## tweek (15 Avril 2007)

Ha Morzinor


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Avril 2007)

Vacuité.  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Avril 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ange déchu. Vacuité.  :love:



Excellent!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Excellent!



+ 1


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Avril 2007)

Les simpson, le film


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Avril 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Vidéo?



T'attends 2-3 heures que la vidéo s'importe sur Youtube et qu'elle y soit visible 

PS : Sur celle-là, c'est 41secondes, pas 40, et j'ai un peu beaucoup une tête de blazé, faut pas en tenir compte 

Voilà : 
[YOUTUBE]LJHWorS3DCg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Avril 2007)

http://www.gametrailers.com/umwatcher.php?id=54112


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2007)

Meme povr&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> T'attends 2-3 heures que la vid&#233;o s'importe sur Youtube et qu'elle y soit visible
> 
> PS : Sur celle-l&#224;, c'est 41secondes, pas 40, et j'ai un peu beaucoup une t&#234;te de blaz&#233;, faut pas en tenir compte
> 
> Voil&#224; : _video_



G&#233;G&#233;!!!  

Oublie pas de dormir... T'as de ces cernes!


----------



## spud34 (16 Avril 2007)

Je sais que tout le monde l'a sûrement déjà vu, mais c'est tellement bô l'amouuuur!!!! :love: :love: :love: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ylLicYEclU


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Alors first time une démo de Alexi Laiho (guitariste lead de CoB)
> [YOUTUBE]a-FZCiID0jA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Et ensuite une démo de Frost, batteur de satyricon :
> [YOUTUBE]4RwnzrsAw7E[/YOUTUBE]



Mon dieu que l'un comme l'autre sont mauvais.

Laiho tente de décomposer ses mouvements, et fait 10 fois plus de pains qu'à vitesse "normale".

Un satriani, petrucci, j'en passe et d'autre très bons, sont capable de décomposer avec toujours que des notes justes.

Pour le batteur, c'est juste un bourrin. Touché de batterie proche du nul.
Regarde plutôt du côté de Portnoy si tu veux du jeu de batterie Metal, mais qui frôle l'excellence.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBnK7fC4yj0
http://video.google.fr/videoplay?docid=1838836644464645575&q=mike+portnoy


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Avril 2007)

Si tu critiques comme &#231;a je suppose que &#224; ton habitude tu es largement capable de faire mieux


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2007)

[DM]6Ec9M7pINqNUC8e64[/DM]


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Avril 2007)

L'iRack!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2007)

[DM]4thpF0LHg41mFbUE8[/DM]


----------



## Bassman (17 Avril 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si tu critiques comme ça je suppose que à ton habitude tu es largement capable de faire mieux



C'que les gosses en crise d'adolescence sont pénible des fois :sleep:


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Avril 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> L'iRack!



La parabole est jolie.


----------



## JPTK (17 Avril 2007)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBnK7fC4yj0[/QUOTE]

Moi je préfère un ptit Dave Lombardo, c'est pas un solo (enfin si à la fin un peu) mais le voir jouer sur ce morceau de Slayer c'est encore mieux je trouve  

[YOUTUBE]vQpIpy1xU74[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bassman (17 Avril 2007)

Ui Dave Lombardo c'est grandiose aussi, plus basique, moins de toucher que Portnoy mais tr&#232;s dou&#233;.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4239292 a dit:
			
		

> Ui Dave Lombardo c'est grandiose aussi, plus basique, moins de toucher que Portnoy mais tr&#232;s dou&#233;.


Pour moi, y'a pas photo. Portnoy rulez.


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Avril 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> L'iRack!


    (mais, d&#233;j&#224; bue ici m&#234;me -#2133-  et en version longue).


----------



## JPTK (17 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4239292 a dit:
			
		

> Ui Dave Lombardo c'est grandiose aussi, plus basique, moins de toucher que Portnoy mais très doué.



Plus brut c'est clair, pas le même genre, moi je préfère c'est plus humain je trouve


----------



## pascalformac (17 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Plus brut c'est clair, pas le même genre, moi je préfère c'est plus humain je trouve


A propos d'humain 
Dans le genre j'aimais bien le dingue intégral ( Keith Moon)
Pas le meilleur mais très humain ( trop même)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4239147 a dit:
			
		

> C'que les gosses en crise d'adolescence sont pénible des fois :sleep:



C'que les adultes sont forts pour éviter les questions :sleep:


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Avril 2007)

[YOUTUBE]HnGX5jL-lhg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Avril 2007)

Icarus.


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Avril 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Icarus.






Et maintenant le générique de Marotte et Charlie. 

Je sais c'est très crétin, mais ça me fait marrer.


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Avril 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> .Je sais c'est très crétin, mais ça me fait marrer.


C'est en effet très crétin, mais on m'a toujours dit qu'il fallait pas contrarier les simplets  

_Heureux les simples d'esprit car le royaume des essieus est tout vert
_


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> _Heureux les simples d'esprit car le royaume des essieus est tout vert
> _



Grandiose !


----------



## JPTK (18 Avril 2007)

J'adore :love: 


[DM]41bIPSxNECmsR8pL3[/DM]

[DM]1jPDIjYawOZCC801D[/DM]


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Avril 2007)

surtout si elles sont si droles! Alors, on sait, déjà bue, mais tant pis!

[YOUTUBE]2ZUWhuoZXwc[/YOUTUBE]​

Petite dédicace à Knuty :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Avril 2007)

Les sales blagues -Le torchon- 

Edit: Attention, c'est pas de tr&#232;s bon go&#251;t. 

 P.S: Il y en a pleins d'autres sur Daylimotion, mais pas toujours "tout public".


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

Le pauvre.
Ca va &#234;tre dur...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Le pauvre.
> Ca va être dur...



Sacré Herman 

[youtube]IMB6O1HAqec[/youtube]

[youtube]3qpQ-qyH3fo[/youtube]


----------



## divoli (19 Avril 2007)

Je ne sais pas si cela a &#233;t&#233; propos&#233;. Mais apr&#232;s la bravitude, voici la boulitude. 

Cela ne va peut-&#234;tre pas  plaire &#224; tout le monde, mais bon...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Avril 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si cela a été proposé. Mais après la bravitude, voici la boulitude.
> 
> Cela ne va peut-être pas  plaire à tout le monde, mais bon...



Bah moi j'ai eu que des Le Pen...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Avril 2007)

[DM]58mFBjoBUVToVcprf[/DM]


----------



## Arlequin (20 Avril 2007)

me rappelle quelqu'un ça :rateau:


----------



## elKBron (20 Avril 2007)

maintenant je sais ce que faisait Leguman après Téléchat


----------



## Arlequin (20 Avril 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> maintenant je sais ce que faisait Leguman après Téléchat



à +


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Avril 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> me rappelle quelqu'un ça :rateau:


Il emballe, sm !!!


----------



## divoli (20 Avril 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> me rappelle quelqu'un ça :rateau:




SM et A85 ?


----------



## kertruc (20 Avril 2007)

Une alternative aux radars fixes ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Avril 2007)

kertruc a dit:


> Une alternative aux radars fixes ?


C'est sûr que c'est mieux qu'un radar. Mais gare aux accidents.


----------



## Bassman (20 Avril 2007)

Tout d'un coup j'ai envie d'aller vivre au Danemark


----------



## tirhum (20 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4242754 a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'un coup j'ai envie d'aller vivre au Danemark


J'me tâte, aussi....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4242754 a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'un coup j'ai envie d'aller vivre au Danemark





tirhum a dit:


> J'me tâte, aussi....


Ah, la cuisine danoise... c'est vrai que ça fait envie.


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Avril 2007)

L'hiver, ça doit moins le faire quand même... 

*=========================*
P.S: L'image n'a rien à voir, mais... :love:


----------



## La mouette (20 Avril 2007)




----------



## PA5CAL (20 Avril 2007)

La mouette a dit:


>


  génial !


----------



## two (21 Avril 2007)

Etre un animal ne veut pas dire &#234;tre b&#234;te...
[youtubE]_FgONyS_qvI[/youtubE]
m&#234;me en math
[youtubE]EAo0MJbsC_g[/youtubE]


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Avril 2007)

Epouse dipsomane.  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Avril 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Epouse dipsomane.  :love:



Ca me rappelle un film...


----------



## naas (22 Avril 2007)

moi &#231;a me rappele un site pc avec des LIDD 
sinon dans les m&#234;me LIDD il y a aussi
http://stage6.divx.com/user/DorkmanScott/video/1137289/RvD2:-Ryan-vs--Dorkman-2
c'est tout simplement impressionnant de r&#233;alisme, compar&#233; &#224; l'original guerre des &#233;toiles il ne manque pas grand chose.


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Avril 2007)

C'est exact, il est là même.


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Avril 2007)

Au feu!


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Avril 2007)

C'est ça le deuxième effet Kiss Cool?


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Avril 2007)

Coup de boule!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Avril 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Au feu!


----------



## wolverine (22 Avril 2007)

faut que je retienne la marque de cette biere !!  

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=9c5_1176744386


----------



## naas (22 Avril 2007)

wolverine a dit:


> faut que je retienne la marque de cette biere !!
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=9c5_1176744386



tu m'étonnes .com.ar encore une de ces pubs machos argentines comme ils ont le secret


----------



## SirG (22 Avril 2007)

[DM]5kH29VTgd0Ziab9ap[/DM]


----------



## tirhum (23 Avril 2007)

Un caf&#233; ?!...


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Avril 2007)

Les Tontons Zingueurs.  :love:


----------



## wolverine (23 Avril 2007)

excellent !!!  


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=170_1176664774


----------



## wolverine (23 Avril 2007)

celle la aussi et en prime un powerbook titanium sur le bureau du gars !!   


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=88c_1176209845


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Avril 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


>





La mouette a dit:


>



ça fait un peu " tu me rends ma console stp? Sinon, ça va saigner!"
"Pas taper"


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Avril 2007)

Exit.  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Avril 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Exit.  :love:



_Folie n'est pas déraison, mais foudroyante lucidité._ -*Réjean Ducharme*-


----------



## two (24 Avril 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Exit.  :love:



Il a raison... je l'accompagne dans sa cellule...

y a pas moyen de suivre avec les coup de boules... 
Chacun de tes posts dans ce fil méritent un coup de


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Avril 2007)

Tu danses?


----------



## SirG (24 Avril 2007)

Enjoy the Lego

[DM]2bH3sd6mBicrp3U9J[/DM]


----------



## two (26 Avril 2007)

Transport "en commun" individuel et pas commun 




Et dans un autre style, une solution pour tous ceux qui ont un probl&#232;me de rythme 
[YOUTUBE]TvooRBgt21w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## two (26 Avril 2007)

Stand




Feu et &#233;quilibre


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Avril 2007)

two a dit:


> Stand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jolie trouvaille.


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Avril 2007)

Extrait de _The 25th hour_ de Spike Lee.

F*ck you!


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Avril 2007)

8848.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2007)

[youtube]3dP02oQmMJA[/youtube]

Définition


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2007)

[YOUTUBE]Zy5Jfa74OP8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## two (26 Avril 2007)

y doit se faire une de ces r&#233;putations &#224; danser avec son blouson tout crott&#233;, un coup &#224; se faire classer dans la m&#234;me cat&#233;gorie que les jouets du post pr&#233;c&#233;dent 

et apr&#232;s on se demande pourquoi si peu de mecs sortent en boite &#224; moto (quoi "c'est parce que c'est moi pratique pour enmener la demoiselle que l'on a s&#233;duite"?)


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Avril 2007)

Cardboard Colin.


----------



## JPTK (27 Avril 2007)

_Tiens prends ça harpi ! Ca t'apprendra
à envoyer au coin mon ptit Nicolas ! _


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2007)

20 ans apr&#232;s &#231;a na pas bouger :rateau:

part 1 : [YOUTUBE]1BOdigN3gzs[/YOUTUBE]

part 2 : [YOUTUBE]zGss-vPvvFQ[/YOUTUBE]

les majors sont toujours aussi faux cul


----------



## sylko (28 Avril 2007)

Une superbe séquence aérienne dans les Alpes suisses. 

Une autre...


----------



## sylko (28 Avril 2007)

Un gars fait des tests, près de chez moi, avec une aile dotée de micro-réacteurs. C'est juste incroyable.

Il devait faire prochainement une présentation à la presse. Malheureusement, jeudi il a eu un problème lors de la sortie de l'avion. Il a dû larguer son aile. Elle a subit de gros dommages. Ce n'est que partie remise.

Yves Rossy - FusionMan

[youtube]SHYXrqoS08o[/youtube]

[YOUTUBE]kOpbSg4kKgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2007)

Excellent Sylko!!!


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Avril 2007)

La vache...  

...ça doit vraiment être génial niveau sensation.  :love:


----------



## Chang (29 Avril 2007)




----------



## sylko (29 Avril 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Un gars fait des tests, pr&#232;s de chez moi, avec une aile dot&#233;e de micro-r&#233;acteurs. C'est juste incroyable.
> 
> Il devait faire prochainement une pr&#233;sentation &#224; la presse. Malheureusement, jeudi il a eu un probl&#232;me lors de la sortie de l'avion. Il a d&#251; larguer son aile. Elle a subit de gros dommages. Ce n'est que partie remise.
> 
> ...




Les derni&#232;res vid&#233;os plac&#233;es sur son site, ont &#233;t&#233; r&#233;alis&#233;es avec iMovie. J'ai reconnu la musique. 

Un meeting a lieu en septembre. Il pr&#233;sentera certainement son aile lors de celui-ci.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2007)

[YOUTUBE]v3h6HEE0vrA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Avril 2007)

Watambi.


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Avril 2007)

odré a dit:


> *Dédicace à Marcmarco*



Tes vacances? 



Mobyduck a dit:


> Watambi.



Excellent, comme d'hab'.


----------



## joubichou (30 Avril 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xfz6n_mano-negra-chez-les-nuls


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mai 2007)

[DM]6uNSOXhajztsVe7p[/DM]


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2007)

Spiderman 3,5 G


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> Spiderman 3,5 G



Excellent! 

En voilà une autre.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mai 2007)

[youtube]TvLw8p9hLiM[/youtube]


----------



## JPTK (3 Mai 2007)

hi hi hi bien fait le beauf !   






C'est la panique qui tue les gens y me disaient tout le temps mon papa... mais là rassurez vous il n'est pas mort, il a rien eu si ce n'est très peur et un peu chaud. 

(j'en sais rien en fait mais on s'en fout il avait l'air con hi hi hi !).


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Mai 2007)

Un vrai baiser de braise.     :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (3 Mai 2007)

J'adore quand il fait le dragon :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Mai 2007)

Ca, il crache le feu c'est indéniable.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mai 2007)

Il doit &#234;tre tr&#232;s demand&#233; par ses amis lorsqu'ils organisent un barbecue.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mai 2007)

[DM]3zZOtD4KHYuxi936K[/DM]


----------



## JPTK (3 Mai 2007)

J'espère que Sarko ne les interdira pas :mouais: 

Petit best of grolandais !


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'espère que Sarko ne les interdira pas :mouais:
> 
> Petit best of grolandais !



Fonctionne pas ton lien.


----------



## JPTK (4 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'esp&#232;re que Sarko ne les interdira pas :mouais:
> 
> Ils sont nous, nous somme eux, enfin pour moi :
> 
> Petite best of Grolandais



C'est corrig&#233; ici


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est corrigé ici



Je connaissais pas *"La bourka"*et c'est...**


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mai 2007)

[YOUTUBE]8-5INcUuoEs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SirG (4 Mai 2007)

Ping Pong

[DM]4M7VspDjQmaGL1Ft9[/DM]


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Mai 2007)

merci merci merci à son plus grand fan!


Je crois que ça va faire rire que nous!


----------



## JPTK (5 Mai 2007)

La manif de droite, j'adore     ça date de 2003 mais ça pourrait être aujourd'hui :rateau: 

[DM]3gWnSiyQQNMnYcQ21[/DM]


----------



## flotow (5 Mai 2007)

Nicolas S.

Je ne sais pas si elle a deja ete postée


----------



## tweek (5 Mai 2007)

Mon ver solitaire


----------



## joubichou (6 Mai 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVN6al7nDf8


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mai 2007)

[YOUTUBE]zpbFPksRSoE&NR[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2007)

il y a des gens barges  

[YOUTUBE]VZvm5H4F-aA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> il y a des gens barges
> 
> ***vidéo***



Il me semble qu'il était  déjà condamné quand il a fait ça.


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2007)

j'avais coup&#233; sans voir le message de fin, en gros il savais qu'il allait mourir, il c'est &#233;clat&#233; et a fait des trucs de dingue


----------



## Arlequin (8 Mai 2007)

on ne laisse pas trainer son avion...... :mouais:


----------



## r0m1 (8 Mai 2007)

[YOUTUBE]MdkDdBz6f_o[/YOUTUBE]​
Sensations fortes garanties, le base jump en wing wuit... mot barbare pour désigner les ailes volantes. Sur la vidéo il s'agit d'un français, le seul homme à passer à 2 mètres à peine au dessus de la montagne à plus de 140 km/h...


----------



## JPTK (9 Mai 2007)

C'est pas youtube mais c'est très bon :

comment fonctionne une souris :

http://www.1-click.jp/


----------



## two (9 Mai 2007)

d&#233;ja bu...


----------



## JPTK (9 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> il y a des gens barges
> 
> [youtube]VZvm5H4F-aA[/youtube]



La vérité sur le train rider, beaucoup moins romantico/tragique et beaucoup plus calculée 

[YOUTUBE]DoT9vTx3_ms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mai 2007)

[YOUTUBE]-prfAENSh2k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elKBron (9 Mai 2007)

sans les mains, et sans l'image... iDuck !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mai 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> sans les mains, et sans l'image... iDuck !


Maintenant si.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> La vérité sur le train rider, beaucoup moins romantico/tragique et beaucoup plus calculée
> 
> ...



Et oui, les limites de la connerie une fois de plus repoussées... à 300 km/h cette fois ...  :sleep:


----------



## two (9 Mai 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> [youtube ]Sans les mains[/youtube]



Ou est le truc?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mai 2007)

trucage de base  et montage hach&#233;  , b&#234;te comme chou &#224; faire


----------



## spud34 (9 Mai 2007)

Ce soir...


----------



## flotow (9 Mai 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Ce soir...



:rateau: :rateau: 
tu as trouvé ca ou


----------



## tbr (10 Mai 2007)

Espérons que ce n'est pas déjà passé ici.

[youtube]UaP1MQn4qSw[/youtube]

[youtube]ABK8XOPiYuI[/youtube]

Les autres animations sont du même niveau


----------



## two (10 Mai 2007)

more
[YOUTUBE]Qo3mnXGbJlg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Mai 2007)

sinon, il y a aussi un concurrent :

[YOUTUBE]WazA77xcf0A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Mai 2007)

mais bon, je disais ça pour rire...


----------



## tbr (10 Mai 2007)

Je ne m'y connais pas où ophone va surpasser iphone. 

Excellent.


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Mai 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> sinon, il y a aussi un concurrent :


&#199;a m'emb&#234;te...
Je n'arrive pas &#224; savoir s'il s'agit d'une blague ou si c'est s&#233;rieux ! :hein:
Ils l'ont vraiment fait ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2007)

Mon fils me rapporte &#231;a de TDF (attention image minuscule, passez sur une petite r&#233;so pour mieux voir !)

Le combat du si&#232;cle !

EDIT bis : &#231;a marche !


----------



## two (10 Mai 2007)

Groland et merdowz



D&#233;conseil du jour : jouer au malin (oui je sais je me "trompe" de fil...  )


----------



## spud34 (11 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> :rateau: :rateau:
> tu as trouvé ca ou



Une copine nous l'a envoyé par mail...


----------



## Melounette (11 Mai 2007)

Manif de droite
A prendre avec humour, c'est évidemment du second degré. Réalisé en 2003 avec des artistes du fourneau et quelques intermittents. Je trouve ça très drôle, et tant qu'on peut encore en rire....


----------



## tbr (11 Mai 2007)

Le pire est que certains n'ont pas compris.


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Mai 2007)

L'animateur.  :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mai 2007)

Super Mobyduck  

Francis Caïbrel, dealer à la gratte sèche.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mai 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> L'animateur.  :love:


 


Dos Jones a dit:


> Francis Ca&#239;brel, dealer &#224; la gratte s&#232;che.


  





Service Palace : 

[DM]u3BwRViTgJITc6c8S[/DM]

   :love:


----------



## joubichou (13 Mai 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/related/1478382/video/xxkxw_007-tu-peux-pas-test


----------



## spud34 (13 Mai 2007)

Puisqu'on vous dit que c'est bon de fumer:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1xhq_stupeflipjefumepudshit


----------



## SirG (13 Mai 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/related/1478382/video/xxkxw_007-tu-peux-pas-test



Rerebu, mais toujours aussi bon.


----------



## flotow (13 Mai 2007)

Les jeunes



Les jeunes ca craint, les vieux c'est mieux...
aux reactions, on verra qui est qui


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Les jeunes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les vieux sont aujourd'hui ce que les jeunes seront demain, et étaient hier ce qu'ils sont maintenant ... c'est les mêmes, juste un peu décalés dans le temps.


----------



## scoodyflo (13 Mai 2007)

tbr a dit:


> Espérons que ce n'est pas déjà passé ici.



Merci pour cette trouvaille c'est génial !!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Mai 2007)

Faut pas clicker sur n'importe quoi sur internet...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les vieux sont aujourd'hui ce que les jeunes seront demain, et étaient hier ce qu'ils sont maintenant ... c'est les mêmes, juste un peu décalés dans le temps.



 :mouais: ... mouais .... finalement, les vieux ça craint... :rateau:


----------



## dellys (14 Mai 2007)

Pub, pour les vieux ?

[youtube]B84Ks_eAIU0[/youtube]


----------



## spud34 (14 Mai 2007)

Y en a dont il ne vaut mieux pas gêner le sommeil:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UJl-JxgGao


----------



## two (14 Mai 2007)

robert
y'a une petite s&#233;rie ici


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Mai 2007)

Magik Circus.


----------



## toys (14 Mai 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/manif+de+droite/video/x1xlpy_manifestation-de-droite[DM]<div><object width="425" height="335"><param name="movie" value="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/7DNqCE7pSkrXmdCNE"></param><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/7DNqCE7pSkrXmdCNE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="335" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object><br /><b><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1xlpy_manifestation-de-droite">Manifestation de droite</a></b><br /><i>Uploaded by <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/yom_">yom_</a></i></div>[/DM]


http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/manif%2Bde%2Bdroite/video/x1xlpy_manifestation-de-droite


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2007)

[DM]3MB7kWoYDIAv1bLqk[/DM]


----------



## unizu carn (15 Mai 2007)

En cherchant autre chose j'ai trouvé ça, et j'aime bien.

Doll face, by Andy Huang


----------



## dellys (15 Mai 2007)

Une invention utile ?

[YOUTUBE]Ivj1aDQ0_Yk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dellys (15 Mai 2007)

Un Airbus A380 transportera 870 passagers.
Combien de temps mini pour tous les &#233;vacuer en cas de p&#233;pin ?

Faites vos jeux :

[youtube]weOcrP7u7Y8[/youtube]


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Mai 2007)

Vidéo 3000.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mai 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Vidéo 3000.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Vidéo 3000.


+1
comme souvent avec Mobyduck  qualité et créativité sont au rendez vous

( ca surclasse les banals extraits de TV , clips et autres videogags)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2007)

[YOUTUBE]joADFkh48TY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Mai 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> The Worst Movies Ever


Des films de s&#233;rie... hum... il y a quoi apr&#232;s Z ???


----------



## spud34 (16 Mai 2007)

Sarkozy show
et Chirac d&#233;conne
Faut bien coller &#224; l'actu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Sarkozy Show



C'est pas plut&#244;t "La fianc&#233;e de Polyph&#232;me", l&#224; ? (pas tr&#232;s anim&#233;, en plus) :mouais:

Petit m&#233;lange dans les "copier/coller" d'URL ?


----------



## spud34 (16 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est pas plutôt "La fiancée de Polyphème", là ? (pas très animé, en plus) :mouais:
> 
> Petit mélange dans les "copier/coller" d'URL ?



Euh oui.... Ca y est, j'ai remis de l'ordre:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2007)

[youtube]58iDDuvQv6E[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2007)

[DM]4VRtbTMmmdvHo807E[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2007)

[gv]-3981364972665945187[/gv]


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Mai 2007)

La femme papillon.  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mai 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> La femme papillon.  :love:


Très bon, comme d'habitude.


----------



## spud34 (20 Mai 2007)

Singe et tigres


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Mai 2007)

Faut le faire.  

[YOUTUBE]27oL9vtuhO8[/YOUTUBE]​

Mein Gott, ce choeur derrière! :afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4273113 a dit:
			
		

> Faut le faire.
> 
> vid&#233;o​
> 
> Mein Gott, ce choeur derri&#232;re! :afraid:



Oh ! il y a eu des pr&#233;c&#233;dents  




D&#233;sol&#233;, je n'ai pas trouv&#233; de vid&#233;o (il a du exiger qu'on efface les bandes :mouais.


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Mai 2007)

Yeah!!!! Style! Il a le look le coco!


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Yeah!!!! Style! Il a le look le coco!



Le look, je dis pas, mais traiter de "coco" le fondateur de l'UDF*, tu fais fort, là   




(*) En Suisse, je ne sais pas, mais en France "coco" est un sobriquet dont on affuble les communistes (du moins, dont certains "non communistes" affublent ...)


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le look, je dis pas, mais traiter de "coco" le fondateur de l'UDF*, tu fais fort, l&#224;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 C'&#233;tait un petit gag &#224; la Marie84

Un extrait

"Laroche Valmont

T'as le look coco
Coco t'as le look
Pas de doute coco
T'as le look qui te colle &#224; la peau
T'as le look coco
Tu fais le beau
Pas de doute coco
T'as le look qui te colle &#224; la peau"


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Faut le faire.
> 
> Mein Gott, ce choeur derrière! :afraid:



C'est énorme, mais je suis pas allé jusqu'au bout  

La déco est aussi pas mal ... :afraid:


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Mai 2007)

Petite fleur.


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2007)

Tiens je savais pas que le Doc jouait de la batterie  

[youtube]QIdNdMM6xyk[/youtube]


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Tiens je savais pas que le Doc jouait de la batterie



Bof, je trouve qu'il ressemble plus &#224; "Woz" qu'au doc, ce batteur :mouais:


----------



## jphg (22 Mai 2007)

Suite à ce post voici quelques vidéos de Cornelius. Cliquez sur les vignettes (direction : You tube)


----------



## spud34 (23 Mai 2007)

Mad intersection


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Mad intersection



'tain, on se croirait à un carrefour à Marseille  :affraid: :affraid:

Je me souviens, il y a une vingtaine d'années, mon père ce conducteur si scrupuleux s'arrête au feu rouge (on l'avait vu passer au rouge de près de 100m). Crissement de pneus derrière, klaxon, et un type tout excité descend de sa voiture, vient le voir et l'engueule : "Mais pourquoi tu t'arrêtes ? t'es fou ? il n'y a pas vingt secondes qu'il est passé au rouge !" (version expurgée des noms d'oiseaux qui ponctuaient sa diatribe, afin de la rendre plus compréhensible )

Là bas, ça a l'air pareil !


----------



## JPTK (24 Mai 2007)

J'ai trop rentré car parce que j'ai trop bu :rateau:

[youtube]vLmo4nKaePY[/youtube]


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'ai trop rentré car parce que j'ai *trop bu* :rateau:



Justement, celle ci, déjà bu, à l'époque de mes débuts ici, je dirais, vert début 2005, mais sans la bande sonore.


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2007)

Oui oui j'aime beaucoup 

[youtube]EIeVpp1fE9M[/youtube]


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Mai 2007)

[YOUTUBE]_cTVpS5mkbY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## scoodyflo (25 Mai 2007)

Genial !!!

C'est possible d'avoir le lien Youtube  ? 

Belle trouvaille


----------



## Arlequin (25 Mai 2007)

flobipro a dit:


> Genial !!!
> 
> C'est possible d'avoir le lien Youtube ?
> 
> Belle trouvaille


 
ne clique pas sur "play" mais ailleurs sur la fen&#234;tre de la vid&#233;o et tu seras envoy&#233; sur tube.....


----------



## scoodyflo (25 Mai 2007)

Ah oui  en effet c'est BALO !   

MDR


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Mai 2007)

Be aware!


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Mai 2007)

[youtube]vJd1Oj5RYvA[/youtube]​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mai 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Sark Wars​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Mai 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Sark Wars



Marrant mais ptet un peu too much


----------



## two (26 Mai 2007)

pour rester dans la m&#234;me vaine
[youtube]PShAVXgJS-Y[/youtube]


par contre CA ca me donne envie d'essayer (bon faudra attendre quelques mois)


[youtube]5LaUvlnDyyI[/youtube]

+ d'infos l&#224;


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Mai 2007)

Da Vincielo.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Da Vincielo.


Très sympa


----------



## SirG (27 Mai 2007)

Tout simplement splendide. Il mérite un coup de boule, mais c'est pô possible pour le coup.


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Mai 2007)

POur ceux qui ne connaissent pas encore Ghostrider, le motard suédois qui nargue toutes les polices d'Europe depuis de nombreuses années. 

J'ai vu deux de ses films, sur cinq au total je crois... 
On va pas en faire l'apologie ici (conduire vite c'est mal, etc) mais à voir c'est franchement hallucinant.
Enfin des extraits, parce que c'est vrai qu'une heure et demie de bécane à 330 Km/h au bout d'un moment, ça a beau être impressionnant, ça lasse un brin.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'ai vu deux de ses films, sur cinq au total je crois...
> On va pas en faire l'apologie ici (conduire vite c'est mal, etc) mais à voir c'est franchement hallucinant.



Ouais :mouais: Jusqu'au jour où il va tuer quelqu'un, comme par exemple quand il passe entre une voiture et un camion, en surprenant le conducteur de la voiture qui va se mettre dans le rail à 130 à l'heure à cause d'un mauvais réflexe.

Ça n'est pas "conduire vite", qui est mal, conduire vite, c'est juste "plus facile à sanctionner", c'est conduire avec inconscience ! Et là, dans cette vidéo, il y en a une sacrée dose, d'inconscience !


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Mai 2007)

C'est bien pour &#231;a que je dis qu'on ne va pas en faire ici l'apologie. 

Sinon &#231;a ne rappelle &#224; personne un mec qui se faisait appeler "le prince noir", qui faisait des runs en plein Paris &#224; fond de cale dans les ann&#233;es 80?

EDIT : Ah non, OK, j'ai trouv&#233;. 
C'est ce gars qui a fait le p&#233;riph en 11 minutes un matin, fin des ann&#233;es 80, et a d&#233;fray&#233; la chronique en revendant &#224; vid&#233;o &#224; la 5.


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est bien pour ça que je dis qu'on ne va pas en faire ici l'apologie.
> 
> Sinon ça ne rappelle à personne un mec qui se faisait appeler "le prince noir", qui faisait des runs en plein Paris à fond de cale dans les années 80?
> 
> ...



Il semble que Ghost Rider est fait mieux sur le périph'.

Part1, Part2.


----------



## fredintosh (27 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> POur ceux qui ne connaissent pas encore Ghostrider, le motard suédois qui nargue toutes les polices d'Europe depuis de nombreuses années.
> 
> J'ai vu deux de ses films, sur cinq au total je crois...
> On va pas en faire l'apologie ici (conduire vite c'est mal, etc) mais à voir c'est franchement hallucinant.
> Enfin des extraits, parce que c'est vrai qu'une heure et demie de bécane à 330 Km/h au bout d'un moment, ça a beau être impressionnant, ça lasse un brin.



En même temps, bobby, sans vouloir te vexer, mettre un lien vers ces images, en avouer sa fascination, tout en se défendant d'en faire l'apologie, c'est pas un peu hypocrite ?  

C'est un peu comme de diffuser un snuff movie, en disant après : "mais bon, c'est juste parce que c'est hallucinant à voir, je n'en fais pas l'apologie".

Oui, ces images peuvent être fascinantes (moi, elles ont plutôt tendance à m'énerver, mais bon), mais faut-il pour autant les diffuser, les propager, même juste pour déconner ?

Il n'y aura pas un ou deux gamins qui vont trainer un jour sur ce fil et qui ensuite vont s'en inspirer et finir par se prendre un camion en pleine tronche ? Tu crois qu'ils vont rester sages juste parce que tu auras indiqué sur ton post que tu n'en fais pas l'apologie ?

D'ailleurs, tu vois, depuis ton post, tu as fait des émules, on va avoir droit à une page entière d'excès de vitesse... :hein: mais évidemment, du moment qu'on précise qu'on n'en fait pas l'apologie, la conscience est sauve.

Je pense qu'on peut vraiment se passer de voir ces images, il existe d'autres moyens pour se défouler les neurones et décharger son adrénaline. Bref, ceux qui ont besoin de voir ces images, achetez-vous plutôt une playstation.  

Désolé, bobby, ce n'est pas une attaque personnelle, mais je pense que c'est un sujet plus important qu'on ne le pense. Des milliers de morts par an sur la route.
Autant je suis capable de faire preuve d'humour noir sur des sujets très graves, autant là, je ne vois pas la moindre dose d'humour dans ces images vraies, et c'est là toute la différence. Je n'y vois que de la complaisance.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> En m&#234;me temps, bobby, sans vouloir te vexer, mettre un lien vers ces images, en avouer sa fascination, tout en se d&#233;fendant d'en faire l'apologie, c'est pas un peu hypocrite ?
> (&#8230



Et croire qu'en voyant cette vid&#233;o des forumeurs vont se pr&#233;cipiter sur leurs b&#233;canes pour faire les andouilles, c'est pas prendre les gens pour des neuneus?


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Mai 2007)

J'ai repens&#233; &#224; ce mec en regardant, hier soir, la premi&#232;re vid&#233;o de ce fil. 

Alors j'ai post&#233; &#231;a, en toute innocence. 
Moi quand je tombe sur des videos comme &#231;a, je regarde comme je regarde parfois les reportages sur les gars qui montent &#224; 200 en trotinette ou qui collent des turbines sur leur mob.
Je me dis "Wah les tar&#233;s h&#233;! " et &#231;a me distrait 5 minutes.
Donc pour l'apologie, on pourra repasser. M'enfin bon.

Apr&#232;s avoir lu le post de Pascal, je me suis dit "Et allez, &#231;a va couiner sur deux pages".
Ben voil&#224;, pas loup&#233;. 

Si vous ne voulez pas donner de l'importance &#224; de tels personnages, ne relancez pas le d&#233;bat comme &#231;a. 
On a l&#224; une vid&#233;o de 3 minutes, &#231;a reste innocent si on est sens&#233;.
Des "gamins" qui veulent jouer les rois de la route, il y en a des milliers dans tous les pays du monde, et ils n'ont pas attendu que je poste un lien vers une vid&#233;o de 3 minutes ici pour jouer aux cons.

Faut arr&#234;ter de dramatiser sans arr&#234;t aussi. 

(Maintenant j'imagine qu'il va y avoir le t&#233;moignage de la m&#232;re dont le fils s'est tu&#233; en moto il y a deux ans, et qui va nous sortir que "c'est inadmissible, il faut boycotter, etc, etc..." et je vais limite &#234;tre responsable de la moiti&#233; des accidents de la route en France. Z'allez voir. )


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Mai 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Il n'y aura pas un ou deux gamins qui vont trainer un jour sur ce fil et qui ensuite vont s'en inspirer et finir par se prendre un camion en pleine tronche ? Tu crois qu'ils vont rester sages juste parce que tu auras indiqué sur ton post que tu n'en fais pas l'apologie ?




Quand tu dit gamin, c'est du style ado ? 

Parce que perso j'ai 14ans et je suis pas assez con pour aller faire ça....


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> (Maintenant j'imagine qu'il va y avoir le témoignage de la mère dont le fils s'est tué en moto il y a deux ans, et qui va nous sortir que "c'est inadmissible, il faut boycotter, etc, etc..." et je vais limite être responsable de la moitié des accidents de la route en France. Z'allez voir. )



pauvre choukinet, on t'accuse pas.  
Mais tiens, je pensais justement à cette mère-là.


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Mais tiens, je pensais justement à cette mère-là.



Et tu relances d'un post, gonflant encore un peu plus l'importance d'une vidéo dont tu voudrais qu'elle ne soit pas vue, ou le moins possible. :sleep:

Voyez ce que je veux dire?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Mai 2007)

H&#233;, j'ai une id&#233;e : On poste une vid&#233;o d'un clip de burzum ou autres, apr&#232;s on voit qui va venir dire qu'on fait de l'incitation &#224; bruler des &#233;glises


----------



## fredintosh (27 Mai 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et croire qu'en voyant cette vid&#233;o des forumeurs vont se pr&#233;cipiter sur leurs b&#233;canes pour faire les andouilles, c'est pas prendre les gens pour des neuneus?



Je ne fais pas partie de ceux qui pensent qu'il faut interdire les films violents pour faire baisser la violence, ou les films de course-poursuite pour faire baisser les morts sur les routes.
Car il s'agit l&#224; de fiction, de divertissement. &#199;a peut avoir un impact sur certains esprits tr&#232;s influen&#231;ables, mais quand m&#234;me, la fiction permet d'avoir un certain recul.
Mais il y a une diff&#233;rence entre repr&#233;senter un meurtre dans un film de fiction, et filmer un vrai meurtre. Ce n'est quand m&#234;me pas per&#231;u de la m&#234;me fa&#231;on, me semble-t-il.
C'est &#231;a qui me fait r&#233;agir.

Je vois plut&#244;t &#231;a comme une goutte d'eau suppl&#233;mentaire qui s'ajoute &#224; d'autres gouttes d'eau.
Un facteur d&#233;clenchant potentiel parmi d'autres, quoi. Maintenant, dans 1 mois, 1 an, ou peut-&#234;tre jamais.
Pas sur tous ceux qui vont voir cette vid&#233;o, non. Mais certains d'entre vous vont peut-&#234;tre la bookmarker, et un jour la poster ailleurs, etc. jusqu'&#224; ce qu'un jour, un gamin cr&#233;tin (ou un adulte cr&#233;tin) qui aura vu la vid&#233;o, ici ou ailleurs, se dise qu'il peut faire pareil, puisque ce n'est pas un montage de fiction, c'est des images r&#233;elles.

L&#224;, on voit des images authentiques, d'un tar&#233; qui met en jeu sa vie et celle des autres, et qui en plus ont un pouvoir de fascination, car &#231;a a l'air facile, jouissif, ma&#238;tris&#233;.

@ DarkTintin : je disais "gamin", mais je ne te visais pas particuli&#232;rement, il n'y a pas d'&#226;ge pour &#234;tre un cr&#233;tin, mais si tu regardes parmi tes cong&#233;n&#232;res, tu dois conna&#238;tre quelques beaux sp&#233;cimens, non ?  

Je vois r&#233;guli&#232;rement des neuneus de 14 balais en scooter qui l&#232;vent sans raison leur roue avant au feu vert en pleine circulation, ou qui zigzaguent entre les v&#233;hicules, &#224; fond et sans visibilit&#233; avec le casque &#224; moiti&#233; sur la t&#234;te pour ne pas ab&#238;mer la coiffure au gel... Je pense qu'&#224; force de diffuser ce genre d'images "hallucinantes" mais en plus bien r&#233;elles ici ou l&#224;, &#231;a peut avoir un effet incitateur, ou d&#233;sinhibant.
Pas seulement ces images, bien-s&#251;r, pas forc&#233;ment sur MacG, bien entendu &#8212; il n'y a que des gens intelligents sur MacG  &#8212; mais elles peuvent y contribuer... ou pas.
Mais dans le doute, personnellement, j'aurais eu en main ces images, je n'aurais pas eu envie de les mettre en lien sur un forum.

Mais bon, je sais, mon bobby, je fais un peu mon rabat-joie aujourd'hui, je ne sais pas ce que j'ai.   En fait, je m'emmerde grave par ce temps pourri, alors il fallait que je trouve quelque chose &#224; dire sur MacG.  
Je ne voulais pas donner une le&#231;on de morale, c'&#233;tait plus une petite r&#233;flexion sur le th&#232;me :
"Je vous montre des images fascinantes, mais je n'en fais pas l'apologie."


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Mai 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> @ DarkTintin : je disais "gamin", mais je ne te visais pas particulièrement, il n'y a pas d'âge pour être un crétin, mais si tu regardes parmi tes congénères, tu dois connaître quelques beaux spécimens, non ?




Ah ça oui, au collège on en a des beaux, cassosociaux 1ere classe


----------



## fredintosh (27 Mai 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Hé, j'ai une idée : On poste une vidéo d'un clip de burzum ou autres, après on voit qui va venir dire qu'on fait de l'incitation à bruler des églises



Encore une fois, le point crucial qui fait la différence, c'est s'il s'agit d'images de fiction ou d'images réelles (ou présentées comme telles).

Il y a un film très intéressant sur la perception des images animées, sur la capacité du spectateur de faire la part des choses entre la fiction et le réel, c'est le film Funny Games.
Une vraie expérience cinématographique, à la limite du supportable, que beaucoup de spectateurs n'ont pas supporté d'ailleurs, ce qui illustre à quel point certains esprits sont vulnérables vis-à-vis des images animées.

Désolé pour le hors sujet, mais un peu de mise en perspective, c'est bien aussi, non ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Mai 2007)

Mais n'emp&#234;che que si un mec est assez con pour reproduire la r&#233;alit&#233;, il l'est quasiment tout le temps assez pour reproduire celles d'une oeuvre de fiction, le seul point vraiment d&#233;terminant, c'est que &#231;a l'ai marqu&#233;... 

Un mec qui a ces tendances psycopathes non r&#233;v&#233;l&#233;es a beaucoup plus de chances de reproduire un Saw, ou Seven que de reproduire le truc de moto de bobby...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Encore une fois, le point crucial qui fait la diff&#233;rence, c'est s'il s'agit d'images de fiction ou d'images r&#233;elles (ou pr&#233;sent&#233;es comme telles).
> 
> Il y a un film tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant sur la perception des images anim&#233;es, sur la capacit&#233; du spectateur de faire la part des choses entre la fiction et le r&#233;el, c'est le film Funny Games.
> Une vraie exp&#233;rience cin&#233;matographique, &#224; la limite du supportable, que beaucoup de spectateurs n'ont pas support&#233; d'ailleurs, ce qui illustre &#224; quel point certains esprits sont vuln&#233;rables vis-&#224;-vis des images anim&#233;es.
> ...



R&#233;alit&#233; des images ou pas, quelqu'un qui a envie de faire le con sur une b&#233;cane n'a pas besoin de ce genre de petit clip pour &#234;tre motiv&#233;&#8230; Il le fera. Point. 

Le jour o&#249; certains mecs (ben oui dans la plupart des cas c'est des mecs) arr&#234;terons de consid&#233;rer leurs engins comme un extension de leur (manque de?) virilit&#233;, il y aura s&#251;rement moins de morts sur les routes. D'ici l&#224;, on peut qu'&#233;duquer et donner dans le r&#233;pressif pour limiter les d&#233;gats. 

Quant &#224; Funny Games, &#231;a n'a rien &#224; voir avec le d&#233;bat, le r&#233;alisateur a juste voulu montrer ce qu'&#233;tait la violence alors qu'elle est plut&#244;t banalis&#233;e dans les films actuels. Et c'est vrai qu'il a bien r&#233;ussi son coup. 

J'arrr&#234;te le hors-sujet, si on veut effacer mes messages, c'est pas grave&#8230;


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et tu relances d'un post, gonflant encore un peu plus l'importance d'une vidéo dont tu voudrais qu'elle ne soit pas vue, ou le moins possible. :sleep:
> 
> Voyez ce que je veux dire?



:sleep: J'ai pas vu la vidéo. C'est le débat autour qui m'intéresse, vois-tu? :sleep:


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Mai 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> "Je vous montre des images fascinantes, mais je n'en fais pas l'apologie."



jolie prétérition.


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2007)

hoovercraft maison


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Mai 2007)

EDIT : Oh pis merde.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mai 2007)

[YOUTUBE]HbH4mcW3JIs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gwen (28 Mai 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Réalité des images ou pas, quelqu'un qui a envie de faire le con sur une bécane n'a pas besoin de ce genre de petit clip pour être motivé Il le fera. Point.



Oui, mais ce genre de petit con, si personne ne regarde sa vidéo, il ne la ferra pas. Car ce que cherche ce genre de personnes, c'est la notoriété. Donc, en gros, n'allez pas voir ces vidéo et n'en parlez pas, c'est le meilleur moyen de couper court a ce genre de chose.


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Mai 2007)

Purged.


----------



## rizoto (28 Mai 2007)

Pub anti vitesse :

http://www.abrutis.com/video.php?id=2918


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Mai 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Pub anti vitesse :
> 
> http://www.abrutis.com/video.php?id=2918


Si on pouvait passer &#231;a en France (encore 102000 bless&#233;s et 4700 tu&#233;s sur les routes en 2006), peut-&#234;tre que &#231;a changerait le comportement de certains au volant...

Enfin on peut toujours r&#234;ver...


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Mai 2007)

Ouh là ii est devenu bien sérieux ce thread!

Bon... scusez-moi si j'arrive un peu comme un cheveu dans un jeu de quilles, mais en voyant cette vidéo, je savais que je ne pouvais pas ne pas vous la montrer: une page de pub de TF1 de l'année 83!




A.

(Amusant de revenir sur ce thread... ou plutôt de venir... j'ai arrêté de venir sur le forum faute de temps au moment où ce thread commençait, alors que je participais plus ou moins régulièrement à son prédécesseur. Et je "n'osais pas" recommencer à suivre son successeur maintenant que je revenais sur le forum de peur d'y passer trop de temps... bref j'arrête de vous raconter ma vie. )


----------



## tirhum (29 Mai 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Ouh là ii est devenu bien sérieux ce thread!
> 
> Bon... scusez-moi si j'arrive un peu comme un cheveu dans un jeu de quilles, mais en voyant cette vidéo, je savais que je ne pouvais pas ne pas vous la montrer: une page de pub de TF1 de l'année 83!
> 
> ...


Ah les pubs 205 !....  
Y'en a une qui m'amusait, typique 80, tout y est....   :love:  

[YOUTUBE]C9f8OrA-SW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tweek (29 Mai 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Pub anti vitesse :
> 
> http://www.abrutis.com/video.php?id=2918



hardcore...


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Mai 2007)

[youtube]mSvJwUFI_es[/youtube]​


----------



## two (29 Mai 2007)

z'ont mal tourn&#233; depuis que leur salle de th&#233;atre &#224; &#233;t&#233; ferm&#233;e.
Franchement ils auraient pu profiter de l'occasion pour se lancer dans des nouvelles chose constructives et ... non ces jeunes gens se voyant priv&#233;s de leur activit&#233; honorable (du th&#233;atre: cultiver et distraire les masses laborieuses) d&#233;cident de plonger dans la d&#233;cadence en se tournant vers la mafia et en pr&#233;tant all&#233;geance &#224; leur nouveau parrain tarantino.
Messieurs les muppets, je suis d&#233;cu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2007)

two a dit:


> z'ont mal tourné depuis que leur salle de théatre à été fermée.
> Franchement ils auraient pu profiter de l'occasion pour se lancer dans des nouvelles chose constructives et ... non ces jeunes gens se voyant privés de leur activité honorable (du théatre: cultiver et distraire les masses laborieuses) décident de plonger dans la décadence en se tournant vers la mafia et en prétant allégeance à leur nouveau parrain tarantino.
> Messieurs les muppets, je suis décu...



Et encore, ceux là, c'est rien, le pire de la bande s'est installé à Nice, et inscrit sur MacGe :rateau:


----------



## Berthold (30 Mai 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> une page de pub de TF1 de l'année 83!


Ah oui ! Belle des champs ! 20 ans que je ne l'avais pas vu / entendu ! :love:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Mai 2007)

Le Chanteur Masqu&#233;





J'sais pas ins&#233;rer une vid&#233;o dans les messages :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mai 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le Chanteur Masqué.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Insérer des vidéos dans les messages


----------



## Amok (30 Mai 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'sais pas insérer une vidéo dans les messages :rose:



C'te honte !!!!


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mai 2007)

Oh, tu sais, j'en connais qui mettent bien 30 minutes pour faire un b&#234;te gif anim&#233;.


----------



## jphg (30 Mai 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> une page de pub de TF1 de l'année 83!



excellentes les animations entre les pubs !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mai 2007)

[YOUTUBE]zo7xjl11pFY[/YOUTUBE]

Personnellement, j'ai trouvé l'annonce de ce ralliement vraiment excellente.


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oh, tu sais, j'en connais qui mettent bien 30 minutes pour faire un bête gif animé.


Tiens, je viens justement d'en terminer un.


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Mai 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> (...)
> 
> J'sais pas insérer une vidéo dans les messages :rose:



Pas grave, ça alourdit la page inutilement...  

...et puis benjamin à dit qu'il ne garantissait pas la pérennité de l'option. Si ça saute va y avoir pas mal de messages vides...  

...à part les miens.


----------



## spud34 (30 Mai 2007)

Rhythmic moves


----------



## tweek (30 Mai 2007)

[YOUTUBE]y1YcNT-v2ik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Ouh là ii est devenu bien sérieux ce thread!
> 
> Bon... scusez-moi si j'arrive un peu comme un cheveu dans un jeu de quilles, mais en voyant cette vidéo, je savais que je ne pouvais pas ne pas vous la montrer: une page de pub de TF1 de l'année 83!



il y a 24 ans  ça me rajeunis pas


----------



## elKBron (31 Mai 2007)

tweek a dit:


> nounours bizuizuité


protégeaons les ours et autres animaux ! Enterrons les lignes électriques bon sang de bois !

Pov'chti nounours...


----------



## SirG (31 Mai 2007)

Chantons un peu.


----------



## rezba (1 Juin 2007)

Vu dans Tracks (Arte), hier.

Parait que les nouveaux ayants droits du Muppet Show (Disney), n'apprécient que moyennement.

[YOUTUBE]57ta7mkgrOU[/YOUTUBE]

Moi ça me fait marrer. Même sans les sous-titres.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Parait que les nouveaux ayants droits du Muppet Show (Disney), n'apprécient que moyennement.



Il est vrai que le story board correspond assez peu aux standards de Disney


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Parait que les nouveaux ayants droits du Muppet Show (Disney), n'apprécient que moyennement.
> 
> (...)



Des grenouilles de bénitier peut-être.  

   :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Juin 2007)

Une Wii, des photographies, un peu de temps et... (une case en moins peut-être...:mouais: )

Le résultat!


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Juin 2007)

matrix en ASCII


----------



## Lastrada (1 Juin 2007)

La chanson du dimanche.

[youtube]ge4ShvBVshA[/youtube]


Faut l'écouter plusieurs fois et après on ne peut plus s'en passer.​


----------



## rizoto (1 Juin 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> La chanson du dimanche.
> 
> [youtube]ge4ShvBVshA[/youtube]
> 
> ...



Il y a d'autres chanson sur youtube. C'est bien sympa !!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2007)

Juste comme &#231;a parce que &#231;a me d&#233;mangeait tellement...

Le gosse qui s'int&#233;resse &#224; GhostRider, il va fouiner un peu plus sur le dit "tar&#233;" (ce que j'avais fait).
Il va bien vite d&#233;couvrir que le GhostRider: 
- C'est un ex-pilote moto
- La Police Su&#232;doise le poursuit pour ces films ("entente" avec eux)
- La route est quadrill&#233;e par une masse de v&#233;hicules &#233;claireurs li&#233;s par radio avec le motard
- GR a fait et refait 10000 fois les itin&#233;raires routiers pr&#233;sent dans les vid&#233;os

Et dire que certains sont encore persuad&#233;s que la "vitesse" c'est le mal... :sleep: 
Les m&#234;mes boulets qui passent en for&#231;ant leurs prios &#224; droite, leurs intersections, t&#233;l&#233;phone au volant, oublient les retros et clicos...

Path&#233;tique.

Parce que nous le vallons bien.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2007)

Nirvanie Cordy (Smells like Tata Yoyo)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2007)

[DM]2puT2780lTRxk9n8R[/DM]


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Juin 2007)

New Wheels On The Block! 

Ils ont une sacrée dose dhumour !


----------



## rizoto (2 Juin 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Juste comme ça parce que ça me démangeait tellement...
> 
> Le gosse qui s'intéresse à GhostRider, il va fouiner un peu plus sur le dit "taré" (ce que j'avais fait).
> Il va bien vite découvrir que le GhostRider:
> ...



Et il prévient aussi tout les personnes qui sont sur l'autoroute à ce moment la.

Il ya des endroits très bien pour faire de la vitesse....   les circuits !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEG1_hih3wg


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Il ya des endroits très bien pour faire de la vitesse....   les circuits !



On est d'accord.

De là, à jeter la pierre à Bobby parce qu'il montre une vidéo impressionnante...
Il me semble pas qu'il ai fait l'éloge du type. 

Bientôt, on se verra insulter de tout les noms parce qu'on montre une vidéo où un pélo à le malheur d'être entrain de fumer. On criera au scandale, à l'incitation à la mort.
Et c'est même pas des conneries: les usa sont en ce moment même sur une loi interdisant de fumer dans les films.


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Juin 2007)

L'histoire du Québec  Partie 1, Partie 2.


----------



## twk (2 Juin 2007)

Ahah, poussé à l'extrème mais c'est pas mal 


"Mal intendant" uhuh


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Juin 2007)

[YOUTUBE]zyyCcjbrWOM&feature=dir[/YOUTUBE]

 Oooh, que c'est zoli! 

[YOUTUBE]oYPSpXTL6po[/YOUTUBE]

C'est pas moi!


----------



## two (2 Juin 2007)

[YOUTUBE]VI9ktauUqMg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Juin 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Il y a d'autres chanson sur youtube. C'est bien sympa !!!




Oui, et tu peux toutes les avoir sur leur espace Myspace. :love: :love:


----------



## Lastrada (2 Juin 2007)

Vivement dimanche, comme dirait Michel.


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Juin 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Vivement dimanche, comme dirait Michel.




Ah oui. :love: :love:

En tout cas, moi, j'ai pas perdu ma bonne humeur...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juin 2007)

Apparences trompeuses


----------



## rizoto (3 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Oui, et tu peux toutes les avoir sur leur espace Myspace. :love: :love:



A quand un album sur l'ITS


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Juin 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> A quand un album sur l'ITS



Ah oui... :love:

D'ailleurs, la nouvelle est parue. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2007)

La chronique mensuelle arkaosienne de Marie:

Sur le thème du monde à l'envers:


BUBBLE

​


----------



## Lastrada (3 Juin 2007)

Ce que j'aime bien avec toi, c'est que t'as toujours ta bonne humeur.



[YOUTUBE]A0R7KyEkE74[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Juin 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Ce que j'aime bien avec toi, c'est que t'as toujours ta bonne humeur.
> 
> ​






Oui, c'est vrai, c'est important ! 

  



			
				julrou 15 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, moi, j'ai pas perdu ma bonne humeur...



:love: :love:

  ​


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Juin 2007)

[YOUTUBE]RFy78GNjao0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2007)

Ouais mais finalement on se demande si Sophie Marceau on ne la préfère pas quand elle montre inopinément un sein à la montée des marches plutôt que lorsqu'elle arrive défoncée à la cérémonie de clôture  

[youtube]B8PFcFp6_6o[/youtube]
​


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Ouais mais finalement on se demande si Sophie Marceau on ne la préfère pas quand elle montre inopinément un sein à la montée des marches plutôt que lorsqu'elle arrive défoncée à la cérémonie de clôture



j'ai pas osé poster...  t'as pas trouvé une qualité un peu meilleure pour cette vidéo? C'est nul j'aurais aimé voir son visage un peu mieux, mais j'ai pas trouvé non plus. :hein: Celle que j'ai posté avant, je te la dédicace ma poulette au taboulé!


----------



## tweek (3 Juin 2007)

[YOUTUBE]JianPe8bIO8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2007)

&#199;a, je me souviens avoir vu un truc comme &#231;a sur la RN86 au bas de la c&#244;te de Fresnes, juste devant la prison. Suite &#224; un violent orage (c'&#233;tait en 82, je crois, on y passait en voiture, et j'avais du m'arr&#234;ter, impossible de continuer &#224; rouler tant le d&#233;luge &#233;tait violent), l'&#233;gout sous la route s'est transform&#233; en puis art&#233;sien, avec un jet de 8m de haut.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Juin 2007)

Un gros billet.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juin 2007)

personne ne fait attention aux alarmes de voitures

 une idée efficace pour contourner

ca, c'est une alarme !


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Juin 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> personne ne fait attention aux alarmes de voitures
> 
> une idée efficace pour contourner
> 
> ca, c'est une alarme !




Ouah, l'orgasmalarm, ça c'est estra !


----------



## jphg (4 Juin 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4286904 a dit:
			
		

> Reno Balloon Race 2006
> Oooh, que c'est zoli!



&#231;a me fait penser &#224; &#231;a :

[YOUTUBE]GTXinF8ZVCo[/YOUTUBE]

(Palau, Micronesia: Jellyfish Lake, via centripetalnotion)


----------



## twk (4 Juin 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> personne ne fait attention aux alarmes de voitures
> 
> une idée efficace pour contourner
> 
> ca, c'est une alarme !



Rien de mieux pour déconcentrer un potentiel voleur


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2007)

Ca commence par une bagarre et puis les poulets arrivent et règlent ça sans violence.[YOUTUBE]-FPsLTi-8H8[/YOUTUBE]


Bon, ok, vous l'avez déjà vue... mais pour une fois que je passe


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Juin 2007)

Comme quoi ils savent se montrer persuasifs.   

p.s: Pour ma part jamais vue.


----------



## spud34 (4 Juin 2007)

Conséquences inattendues du réchauffement climatique...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas osé poster...  t'as pas trouvé une qualité un peu meilleure pour cette vidéo? C'est nul j'aurais aimé voir son visage un peu mieux, mais j'ai pas trouvé non plus. :hein:



Ouais sorry c'est vrai que la qualité est vraiment pourrie mais ce discours et tellement incroyable!!!




			
				Aurélie85 a dit:
			
		

> Celle que j'ai posté avant, je te la dédicace ma poulette au taboulé!



Hum... Et comment je dois comprendre ça? :mouais:


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Ouais sorry c'est vrai que la qualité est vraiment pourrie mais ce discours et tellement incroyable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rien, juste que j'ai aimé ton taboulé Poulette!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> rien, juste que j'ai aimé ton taboulé Poulette!



C'est pas la poulette au taboulé qui me pose problème... Ce serait le fait que tu me dédicaces la séquence d'une femme qui ne cache pas ce sein que je ne saurais voir...


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> C'est pas la poulette au taboulé qui me pose problème... Ce serait le fait que tu me dédicaces la séquence d'une femme qui ne cache pas ce sein que je ne saurais voir...



Mhhh, il fallait comprendre juste que je te dédicacait cette vidéo, sans arrière-pensée, si ce n'est celle du taboulé.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

J'en parlais l'autre jour avec Odré...

Oui vous les avez déjà bues... mais un petit revival, ça ne fait pas de mal

[youtube]SZ-TRVSn3Pg&mode=related&search=[/youtube]​
*La fraîcheur qui dégage moooooonnnnnn nez!*

*Mais pourquoi t'as rasé tes poils?*

​


----------



## dellys (6 Juin 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Oui vous les avez déjà bues... mais un petit revival, ça ne fait pas de mal



T'as oublié celle là :

[YOUTUBE]arhhSmg_UGs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

Je ne l'ai pas oubliée, mais je ne voulais pas toutes les mettre, j'avais peur de saouler...

Du coup: the most famous 

*Le lapin 2, 1997*
[youtube]aSvFxDn3CYI&mode=related&search=[/youtube]

*Le Lapin 1, 1995 (click)*

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

[youtube]1Z0o9V8_vW8[/youtube]​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juin 2007)

[YOUTUBE]fVCHHGmsLy0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lastrada (6 Juin 2007)

...


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2007)

L'omelette du geek


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> L'omelette du geek



Depuis le temps qu'il fait l'uf, Gates, fallait bien qu'il finisse par le vendre ! :mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> L'omelette du geek





C'est énorme... comme souvent d'ailleurs avec Groland et Moustik...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2007)

Ayant eu &#224; tester dailymotion

je suis tomb&#233; sur un truc "tranche de vraie vie" 
&#224; la fois triste et pourtant  on peut pas s'emp&#234;cher de sourire
transporter un arbre sur un v&#233;lo?

---------
 ( j'ai un  curieux souci pour ceux que ca interesse 
c'est l&#224;  &#233;tranget&#233; avec dailymotion )


----------



## Lastrada (7 Juin 2007)

des chasseurs, quoi.





Tiens, &#231;a me fait penser, il faut que je plante un arbre, moi.

[YOUTUBE]OE6Ov7R4RwI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## F118I4 (7 Juin 2007)

Du rap qui fait bien rigolé!

[dm]1bFRliC6d2vBKdDgi[/dm]


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2007)

fake or not fake ? (pub iphone)

[YOUTUBE]s5s84kMxc1k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SirG (7 Juin 2007)

[YOUTUBE]D3Lr70lwaVg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rizoto (7 Juin 2007)

Peut être déja posté. mais la petit référence à apple m'a fait plaisir

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x25cg8_florence-foresti-la-lyceenne


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Juin 2007)

SirG a dit:


> **vidéo**



Que de souvenirs ces bruitages et cette musique... :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Juin 2007)

Destino...  :love:

...mais trop court.


----------



## F118I4 (8 Juin 2007)

SirG a dit:


> youtube(vidéo)youtube


Les bébés breakeurs 

[youtube]U9xcHXd7clo[/youtube]


----------



## two (8 Juin 2007)

[youtubE]IfPdhsP8XjI[/youtubE]

(sorry pour ceux qui peinent avec l'anglais...)


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Juin 2007)

Kaelou.


----------



## two (8 Juin 2007)

:loveauv' coincoin:love:


----------



## SirG (8 Juin 2007)

Excellente cette vidéo.:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Kaelou.



&#199;a me rappelle une autre s&#233;rie, dont j'ai perdu le nom (et l'adresse du site), celle de laquelle pitchoune a tir&#233; son avatar !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

Le pétrin


----------



## F118I4 (8 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> &#199;a me rappelle une autre s&#233;rie, dont j'ai perdu le nom (et l'adresse du site), celle de laquelle pitchoune a tir&#233; son avatar !


C' est *Happy Tree Friends* , ouais c' est vraiment marrant!


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juin 2007)

Oui, c'est vrai que c'est sympa.

Je télécharge leurs épisodes depuis l'iTunes Store.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

Es tu un gentil poulet ?

Sp&#233;ciale d&#233;dicace &#224; la Marie.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Juin 2007)

All Is Under Control


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Kaelou.





odré a dit:


> Es tu un gentil poulet ?
> 
> Spéciale dédicace à la Marie.





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> All Is Under Control


----------



## SirG (8 Juin 2007)

Un peu de musique. 

[YOUTUBE]edfNyQml54M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juin 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Un peu de musique.





Aaaaaaaahhhh !! Ca donne la pêche, le soir... :love:


----------



## elKBron (8 Juin 2007)

[DM]x14csi_pest-chicken-spit[/DM]

ou ICI pour ceux qui ne voient pas...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2007)

Vol du yogourt


----------



## rizoto (8 Juin 2007)

http://www.abrutis.com/video.php?id=3042


----------



## da capo (9 Juin 2007)

*Ce soir, c'est samedi soir !*


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Juin 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Destino...  :love:
> 
> ...mais trop court.



Walt Disney et Salvador Dali...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> *Ce soir, c'est samedi soir !*



Sublime! :love:


----------



## da capo (9 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> *Ce soir, c'est samedi soir !*



Comme ça plait, j'en remets une, que j'ai déjà proposée il y a un bon moment.

*leçon de dance*​


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Comme ça plait, j'en remets une, que j'ai déjà proposée il y a un bon moment.
> 
> *leçon de dance*​



 Ça me fait penser à ça :

[YOUTUBE]IqhlQfXUk7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (9 Juin 2007)

Complètement surréaliste !!!    

[YOUTUBE]I4u3449L5VI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Complètement surréaliste !!!
> 
> [youtube]I4u3449L5VI[/youtube]



cette hallu....

il a oublié son tshirt newyork police d'état !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Compl&#232;tement surr&#233;aliste !!!
> 
> vid&#233;o NS


"qui est d&#251; &#224; la longueur du dialogue que je viens d'avoir avec M. Poutine" = "Vladimir et moi, on s'est bourr&#233; la gueule &#224; la vodka et on est compl&#232;tement p&#233;t&#233;s. On ne sait plus o&#249; on habite".


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juin 2007)




----------



## rizoto (9 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> "qui est dû à la longueur du dialogue que je viens d'avoir avec M. Poutine" = "Vladimir et moi, on s'est bourré la gueule à la vodka et on est complètement pétés. On ne sait plus où on habite".



Je doute que poutine soit ivre...

en fait l'ami serait sarkozy serait un croisement entre bush et eltsine. Ca promet de grand moment


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juin 2007)

Bah, il sortait peut-&#234;tre d'une petite s&#233;ance de bizuthage organis&#233;e par ses nouveaux camarades...  

_Il est des nooooooo&#244;- oooo-treuuus...._


----------



## je hais les ordis (9 Juin 2007)

boh? je croyais qu'il buvait pas


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Juin 2007)

[YOUTUBE]7MDrJH5FLYU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2007)

Spider


----------



## Adrienhb (9 Juin 2007)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> boh? je croyais qu'il buvait pas



Poutine non plus d'ailleurs...

A.


----------



## fredintosh (9 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Spider


:afraid: :afraid: :afraid: 

Même si le début peut paraître ennuyeux, je conseille à tous de regarder jusqu'au bout.




Vraiment jusqu'au bout...  

(sauf les âmes sensibles  ).


----------



## kertruc (9 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Spider



Excellent !!!! MDR


----------



## JPTK (9 Juin 2007)

Mais c'est un extrait de Spider de Cronenberg c'est bien ça nan ? Dans ce cas je préfère plutôt zapper l'extrait et me louer le film.


----------



## two (9 Juin 2007)

@gloup gloup :   :affraid:





Ses potes lui ont savonn&#233; la roue arri&#232;re?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mais c'est un extrait de Spider de Cronenberg c'est bien ça nan ? Dans ce cas je préfère plutôt zapper l'extrait et me louer le film.



Non c'est un court métrage


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2007)

je hais les ordis a dit:


> boh? je croyais qu'il buvait pas


Pour ça aussi, c'est la rupture. Mais les débuts sont difficiles (quand on n'a pas l'habitude).


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2007)

Elle est énorme cette vidéo, je rajoute une petite image




.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juin 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Elle est énorme cette vidéo, je rajoute une petite image
> 
> 
> 
> .


t'as oublié le commentaire
Dobeul U: _Dont  do your Tom Cruise's gimmick, boy , get off that stool ! Right now !_


----------



## rizoto (10 Juin 2007)

Je suis pas fan de video style animalier mais celle la est pas mal :

http://www.zappinternet.com/video/ToBnDiyXev/Bufalos-VS-Leones-VS-Cocodrilo

EDIT : vid&#233;o post&#233; sur PC INPACT


----------



## da capo (10 Juin 2007)

*30 fa&#231;ons de peler un oeuf :*


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> *30 fa&#231;ons de peler un oeuf :*



 :love:


----------



## da capo (10 Juin 2007)

Et pour rester dans les arts m&#233;nagers,

*la fa&#231;on ultime de plier son linge*


----------



## Souvaroff (10 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> *30 façons de peler un oeuf :*



A propos d'oeufs Quelqu'un aurais la video des Oeufs windows??   je sais pas ou chercher je trouve pas


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Juin 2007)

Celle-ci?


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> *30 façons de peler un oeuf :*



des dizaines de façon d'ouvrir une bière :love: 

[YOUTUBE]_bmRQD07HV0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## scoodyflo (10 Juin 2007)

rizoto :
Je suis pas fan de video style animalier mais celle la est pas mal :
http://www.zappinternet.com/video/To...s-VS-Cocodrilo



BRAVO    un vrai r&#233;gal !!!!


----------



## jphg (11 Juin 2007)

[YOUTUBE]m4ac5STw97I[/YOUTUBE] (!!)
[YOUTUBE]kNdKERQP1_Y[/YOUTUBE] (?!)


----------



## F118I4 (12 Juin 2007)

[dm]3g5pNIQtN52oHanmt[/dm]


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Juin 2007)

Insight.  :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Juin 2007)

[YOUTUBE]CRd8oe14jDQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Juin 2007)

Travatia.


----------



## jphg (13 Juin 2007)

Japanese tetris


----------



## tweek (13 Juin 2007)

Petite démo de Lisa que j'ai trouvée intéréssante à voir.


----------



## Lastrada (13 Juin 2007)

Hmm. "Attention, &#231;a peut choquer".

Tant pis, je balance, et tant pis pour les cons&#233;quences. Ah chuis un aventurier du quotidien moi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Hmm. "Attention, ça peut choquer".
> 
> Tant pis, je balance, et tant pis pour les conséquences. Ah chuis un aventurier du quotidien moi.



Déjà bu, et c'est un fake (les manifestants sont des acteurs).


----------



## rizoto (14 Juin 2007)

Je me posais la question concernant le fake? C'était un peu gros quand même


----------



## Souvaroff (14 Juin 2007)

c'est trop con un chat !  surotut pour le 1er


----------



## Lastrada (14 Juin 2007)

La-cul-ture, &#231;a fait malalat&#234;te ! 

[DM]7CDlkuhkfrmcQ21[/DM]​


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2007)

[YOUTUBE]i0dzZTPWrSM[/YOUTUBE]

montez le son, j'en frisonne encore  ​


----------



## fredintosh (14 Juin 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> La-cul-ture, ça fait malalatête !
> 
> [Vidéo re-re-re-déjà-bue, et dans plusieurs fils]​



Bon, là, ça va, je crois qu'on a compris...   

A qui le tour de nous poster encore la même vidéo dans 2 pages ? :rateau:


----------



## maousse (14 Juin 2007)

[YOUTUBE]wKsoXHYICqU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

How hapen folks ?


----------



## F118I4 (15 Juin 2007)

maousse a dit:


> video "I got a crush....On Obama



[youtube]rd80GwbN0RY[/youtube]


----------



## spud34 (15 Juin 2007)

Publicité japonaise


----------



## spud34 (15 Juin 2007)

Women in art


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juin 2007)

T'es au poêle


----------



## two (15 Juin 2007)

:love::love::love:
[youtube]TwP9ONlFBf4[/youtube]



[youtube]wvsw63bZ0jQ [/youtube]


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Juin 2007)

[YOUTUBE]Vl1aOt8p1uw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## katelijn (15 Juin 2007)

Rien, je reviens 

Bon, je le mets comme ça: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8u7o_presentateur-moqueur-version-longue


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> ...


(Je ne vois rien, ça reste désespérément noir   ).

Les plombs avaient sauté quand il ont tourné ça ?


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Juin 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> (Je ne vois rien, &#231;a reste d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;ment noir   ).
> 
> Les plombs avaient saut&#233; quand il ont tourn&#233; &#231;a ?




Ben je ne comprends pas pourquoi &#231;a marche pas... 

Faut mettre l'url entre les balises YOUTUBE, c'est bien &#231;a ? Ou simplement le num&#233;ro de la vid&#233;o... 


Edith : voil&#224;, c'est corrig&#233;. D&#233;sol&#233;. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Faut mettre l'url entre les balises YOUTUBE, c'est bien &#231;a ? Ou simplement le num&#233;ro de la vid&#233;o...



Le num&#233;ro de la vid&#233;o


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]i0dzZTPWrSM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> montez le son, j'en frisonne encore  ​



[YOUTUBE]rDB9zwlXrB8[/YOUTUBE]

il a fait la demi final  il est qualifier pour le final


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juin 2007)

[DM]ISAGq6EXVBFGvfQrJ[/DM]

Spéciale dédicace à Mobyduck dont c'est l'anniversaire aujourd'hui.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

katelijn a dit:


> Rien, je reviens
> 
> Bon, je le mets comme &#231;a: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8u7o_presentateur-moqueur-version-longue



  

J'ai pas tout compris, mais il s'est bien fait pi&#233;ger. Zeer goed.

*edit* : ou tout est bidon


----------



## katelijn (15 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> J'ai pas tout compris, mais il s'est bien fait piéger. Zeer goed.



Il y' a une autre version soustitré en anglais; Mais ce n'est pas ça le plus drôle


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

katelijn a dit:


> Il y' a une autre version soustitré en anglais; Mais ce n'est pas ça le plus drôle



En effet.  Le reportage est encore plus drôle, enfin, pour nous, pas pour lui.


----------



## F118I4 (15 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> des dizaines de façon d'ouvrir une bière :love:


*Le Willi Waller* pour éplucher les patates.(*tetes à claques*)


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> (vid&#233;o)
> 
> Sp&#233;ciale d&#233;dicace &#224; Mobyduck dont c'est l'anniversaire aujourd'hui.



Que de cadeaux.  

Merci.


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Juin 2007)

Voici un concert de piano à queue(s).
Appréciez la mélodie.  


[GV]6733383424884248479[/GV]​


----------



## tweek (17 Juin 2007)

J'imagine pas l'état de la... enfin des... bon voilà quoi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Voici un concert de piano à queue(s).
> Appréciez la mélodie.
> 
> 
> vidéo​


Rocco Siffredi doit avoir les boules.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2007)

En tout cas, si jamais le couvercle du clavier retombe brutalement, il va y avoir deux notes dans les a&#239;gues


----------



## meskh (17 Juin 2007)

on pourrait leur donner une autre partiton.... :mouais:


----------



## tweek (17 Juin 2007)

[YOUTUBE]eSyRaIOoLWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2007)

Excellent!  

Il y a vraiment que les Asiat' pour faire ce genre de truc!


----------



## two (17 Juin 2007)

on ne l'avait pas d&#233;ja vue il y a deux mois?


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Juin 2007)

Ma scène préféré du Roi lion. :love:


----------



## JPTK (18 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Spider



Putain je l'ai enfin regardé !!


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Juin 2007)

Stop!


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2007)

merci a tibo pour le lien :

[DM]4PZRZr8HlobhY570o[/DM]​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juin 2007)

[DM]3SoYsssPEbcgMe8VF[/DM]


----------



## meskh (18 Juin 2007)

le Theremin, vous connaissez ?


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2007)

meskh a dit:


> le Theremin, vous connaissez ?



monsieur je suis un grand fan de kraftwerk  qui l'utilise beaucoup 

allez une petite vidéo 

[YOUTUBE]eaScyfSHc-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Voici un concert de piano à queue(s).
> Appréciez la mélodie.
> 
> 
> [GV]video/GV]​



Manitas de la Bitas la déjà fait 

[YOUTUBE]CXTtXU34I4A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juin 2007)

meskh a dit:


> le Theremin, vous connaissez ?


Super mais déjà bu. Je le sais : c'est moi qui l'avait mise.


----------



## rizoto (18 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]rDB9zwlXrB8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> il a fait la demi final  il est qualifier pour le final



Macinside, j'ai vu sur un journal suèdois qu'il a avait gagné la finale


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Macinside, j'ai vu sur un journal suèdois qu'il a avait gagné la finale



j'ai trouvé la video 

[YOUTUBE]BA1hVhzH9r8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## spud34 (19 Juin 2007)

Tiger surprise


L'&#226;me seule


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Juin 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> (...)
> 
> L'âme seule



Magnifique.  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2007)

[DM]7l0qYoMYCAsRA4Mm5[/DM]

[DM]FRuRjzmY2qpIy4Mlv[/DM]


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> [DM]video [/ DM]
> 
> [DM]video [/ DM]




Raaahh elles sont excellentes ces pubs pour WWF. :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Juin 2007)

Ah tiens... je viens de retomber la dessus....je les avait oubliés eux 

[DM]4HN0E1H0kHgrj3UCi[/DM]


----------



## spud34 (20 Juin 2007)

Farmers market

La cause de l'extinction des dinosaures


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Farmers market


D&#233;j&#224; bu, par Mobyduck si mes souvenirs sont bons.


----------



## spud34 (20 Juin 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Déjà bu, par Mobyduck si mes souvenirs sont bons.



Désolée :rose: !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Désolée :rose: !!!


Y'a pas de quoi. Et puis, c'est très sympa cette vidéo. Alors une p'tite rediff', ça fait pas de mal quand même.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Juin 2007)

Exact...  

...mais c'est vieux, et le lien est mort.     :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Exact...
> 
> ...mais c'est vieux, et le lien est mort.     :rateau:


"Dans la jungle, terrible jungle, le lien est mort ce soir"    

Il est mort et moi, je sors.


----------



## spud34 (21 Juin 2007)

Escargot géant.
 Pas très animée comme image mais incroyable tout de même!!!


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2007)

[YOUTUBE]kaOEmDJUNmM[/YOUTUBE]

je veux le construire


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Juin 2007)

Excellent.... 
Hydro, c'est une pub pour quoi ???


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2007)

d'apr&#232;s ce que je viens de lire sur koreus.com c'est une boite qui fait la promotion aupr&#232;s des jeunes sur les m&#233;tiers d'ing&#233;nieurs


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Juin 2007)

Pour changer de sujet...

Parfois, vous ne regrettez pas d'avoir switché ?


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Juin 2007)

Over Time.  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Juin 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Over Time.  :love:



Excellent. La musique de la seconde partie me rappelle un vieux Disney...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Juin 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Over Time.  :love:


Superbe.


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Juin 2007)

White Fox.


----------



## F118I4 (23 Juin 2007)

[dm]2BwuTBZxoRd3W6nr0[/dm]

Le dessin anim&#233; "*Les Lascars*" revient sur canal + (surement &#224; la rentr&#233;e 2007) et MCM (d&#233;s l' &#233;t&#233; 2007) avec de nouveaux &#233;pisodes et un long m&#233;trage en 2008 (Vincent Cassel , Diane Kruger, Gilles Lellouche, Omar et Fred qui ont accept&#233; de pr&#234;ter leur voix).


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2007)

[YOUTUBE]1Cy9GVoCdcY[/YOUTUBE]

je l'ai aper&#231;u dans l'un des d&#233;p&#244;ts de la gare de Nantes ... la loco fait un d&#233;part demain matin de Nantes a 9h , je vais aller voir &#231;a !!!!


----------



## rizoto (24 Juin 2007)

macinside a dit:


> je l'ai aper&#231;u dans l'un des d&#233;p&#244;ts de la gare de Nantes ... la loco fait un d&#233;part demain matin de Nantes a 9h , je vais aller voir &#231;a !!!!



Chanceux


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2007)

apparemment c'est l'une des derni&#232;res de la s&#233;rie des 141 R qui roule en france  il y en a plusieurs en suisse !!!
edit : &#231;a grande soeur fera &#233;tape pas loin de chez moi :love:


----------



## rizoto (24 Juin 2007)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2apyd_experience-mcdonalds


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Juin 2007)

Jour de pluie.  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Juin 2007)

Les conservateurs américains et la France


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Juin 2007)

Sean Penn semble apprécié.


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Les conservateurs américains et la France



énorme  ça a du grincer sec des dents quand même


----------



## two (24 Juin 2007)

vermine


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Juin 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Les conservateurs am&#233;ricains et la France


D&#233;j&#224; bu, mais avec d'autres sous-titres (moins complets).

Marrant quand m&#234;me


----------



## WebOliver (24 Juin 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2apyd_experience-mcdonalds



&#199;a ne dit pas pas ce qu'a le mec dans le bocal pour avoir eu l'id&#233;e de garder de la bouffe McDo chez lui pendant plus de deux mois pour la regarder pousser...


----------



## two (24 Juin 2007)

hot stuff


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2007)

two a dit:


> vermine





two a dit:


> hot stuff


----------



## rizoto (24 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça ne dit pas pas ce qu'a le mec dans le bocal pour avoir eu l'idée de garder de la bouffe McDo chez lui pendant plus de deux mois pour la regarder pousser...



C'est une extrait du reportage :  "Super size me" 
A voir !!!


----------



## two (24 Juin 2007)

une chaise qui me plait bien
[youtubE]ZmMKG29oomY[/youtubE]


----------



## Darkfire (24 Juin 2007)

two a dit:


> une chaise qui me plait bien



On pourrait se demander pourquoi le mec ne s'assied jamais dessus...

Je retire la vidéo, car elle touche un sujet peut-être trop sensible...sorry :rose:


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Juin 2007)

Istoirio.


----------



## Darkfire (26 Juin 2007)

The piano


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Juin 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Istoirio.





* =====================*

Cayonero!  :love:


----------



## two (26 Juin 2007)

[youtubE]pv5zWaTEVkI[/youtubE]


----------



## two (26 Juin 2007)

mobyduck 

code guardian


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2007)

[YOUTUBE]1yABxVs2gmE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## F118I4 (26 Juin 2007)

[dm]1SP2OOt8gyyyf56NF[/dm]


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Juin 2007)

Déjà bu.


----------



## spud34 (27 Juin 2007)

Tetris japonais


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2007)

D&#233;j&#224; bu aussi. D&#233;cid&#233;ment


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Juin 2007)

Celle là à peut-être été déjà bu aussi, elle est incroyable, une fille qui rigole en faisant "cookie cookie cookie" 

[YOUTUBE]Dw5SvZM85wc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## maousse (29 Juin 2007)

Avec les mains : 
[YOUTUBE]K2cYWfq--Nw[/YOUTUBE]
Avec la voix :
[YOUTUBE]wQVEPFzkhaM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2007)

un clavier peut il &#234;tre lav&#233; &#224; la machine ? 
http://mh.tilted.com/cp/dishwasher4.mov

benh voui


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2007)

naas a dit:


> un clavier peut il être lavé à la machine ?
> http://mh.tilted.com/cp/dishwasher4.mov
> 
> benh voui




Oui, mais, c'est un clavier "QWERTY", est-ce que ça marche aussi pour les "AZERTY" ?  :rateau:


----------



## two (29 Juin 2007)

ben non, les claviers azerty ne sont pas &#233;tanches... vous voila avertis...


----------



## spud34 (29 Juin 2007)

Hippo song


----------



## two (29 Juin 2007)

Deja bu 
D&#233;cid&#233;ment spud, tu nous ressors l'ensemble des vid&#233;os du fil?


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Juin 2007)

Le dernier trailer du film des Simpson! 

*President Schwarzenegger:* _I was elected to lead, not to read! :love:_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Juin 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Le dernier trailer du film des Simpson!
> 
> *President Schwarzenegger:* _I was elected to lead, not to read! :love:_



Mmmmh, donnnuutss..


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2007)

[YOUTUBE]IndQMs_P6rk[/YOUTUBE]

ça roxxx :love:  

Didier Wampas n'aime pas les fatals picards 

[YOUTUBE]2G_x8EiM88Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Juillet 2007)

Angel's Life.    :love:



p.s: Merci PC Impact.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juillet 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Angel's Life.    :love:
> 
> 
> 
> p.s: Merci PC Impact.


Coin !


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Juillet 2007)

&#231;a me fait penser au professor fizzwizzle, non?


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Juillet 2007)

[YOUTUBE]2G8xR7r6c0A[/YOUTUBE]

J'essaie de suite!  

[YOUTUBE]6YHuG9Xc1TY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Première vidéo
> J'essaie de suite!
> 
> deuxième vidéo



Alors pour la seconde vidéo, lorsqu'elle a été postée pour la première fois sur MacGe, fin 2004*, mon fils aîné travaillait alors chez WE à Val d'Europe. Je vous dis pas comment il a écuré ses collègues avec cette méthode. 

(*) Elle a bien du l'être deux ou trois autres fois depuis


----------



## spud34 (1 Juillet 2007)

Bon, me dites pas que celle là a déjà été bue.... :rose: 
Mannequin serviette


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]plieuse de t-shirt[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> J'essaie de suite!



la plieuse de t-shirt a été breveté et elle existe dans le commerce


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors pour la seconde vidéo, lorsqu'elle a été postée pour la première fois sur MacGe, fin 2004*, mon fils aîné travaillait alors chez WE à Val d'Europe. Je vous dis pas comment il a écuré ses collègues avec cette méthode.
> 
> (*) Elle a bien du l'être deux ou trois autres fois depuis



ouais ben bon. Je suis sur macG depuis 2005. Pis pas tout le temps ici quoi...  



macinside a dit:


> la plieuse de t-shirt a été breveté et elle existe dans le commerce



J'achète!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> ouais ben bon. Je suis sur macG depuis 2005. Pis pas tout le temps ici quoi...



C'était pas un reproche, juste une constatation (tu posais la question, j'ai répondu). 




Aurélie85 a dit:


> J'achète!



Gaspille pas tes sous, deux bouts de carton, des ciseaux, de l'adhésif, il y a les cotes sur la vidéo !


----------



## spud34 (1 Juillet 2007)

Page d'écriture


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> J'achète!




tu la trouvera la


----------



## rizoto (1 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> tu la trouvera la



43 euros quand même


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> 43 euros quand même



tu peu l'avoir en enchére pour moins que ça


----------



## fredintosh (1 Juillet 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> 43 euros quand même



On repassera !


----------



## rizoto (1 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> tu peu l'avoir en ench&#233;re pour moins que &#231;a



ou m&#234;me un achat group&#233;

C'est quand bien pens&#233;, 300 euros pour 22 Flipfold, c'est une occas &#224; ne pas manquer  

D&#233;pechez vous, il n'en reste que 220 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

La chronique mensuelle arkaosienne de Marie:

Sur le thème de "Mort ou vif"


*LE DUEL*


​


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Juillet 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> La chronique mensuelle arkaosienne de Marie:
> 
> Sur le thème de "Mort ou vif"
> 
> ...





raahhhh, mouarf mouarf mouarf mouarf.      

J'essaie de suite!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> La chronique mensuelle arkaosienne de Marie:
> 
> Sur le thème de "Mort ou vif"
> 
> ...



Ça doit être ça qu'on appelle "avoir une haleine de chacal" ! 

:affraid:


----------



## spud34 (2 Juillet 2007)

Un, deux, trois, je te saigne!


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Juillet 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Un, deux, trois, je te saigne!



Déjà bu mais toujours...  :love:

*=================================*

Heart for the Hero (zelda)


----------



## two (2 Juillet 2007)

[youtubE]oL7zmI9lYUc[/youtubE]


----------



## two (2 Juillet 2007)

Ethyl'hic
[youtube]RDTrJVwaW4c[/youtube]


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Juillet 2007)

Aah, les ravages de l'alcool.


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Juillet 2007)

Aller ici pour voir l'original.


----------



## spud34 (2 Juillet 2007)

Dans la publicité


----------



## spud34 (3 Juillet 2007)

iPhone Magic


----------



## two (3 Juillet 2007)

y'a tout ca dans l'iPhone ? 
:love::love:

J'en veux un


----------



## elKBron (4 Juillet 2007)

bluffant : david asselhof n'est pas bourré !


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Juillet 2007)

History of the F-Word.


----------



## spud34 (5 Juillet 2007)

Convoi exceptionnel



Just imagine...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juillet 2007)

[YOUTUBE]fiCH64c6KSw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> EPO


Ici en Provence on carbure souvent à l'EPO

*E*au *P*astis *O*rgeat

Mais on fait pas du vélo après


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juillet 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ici en Provence on carbure souvent à l'EPO
> 
> *E*au *P*astis *O*rgeat
> 
> Mais on fait pas du vélo après


Ca vaut mieux.


----------



## two (6 Juillet 2007)

Mieux que mariano...:love:
et en plus il fait du vélo....


----------



## two (6 Juillet 2007)

[youtubE]nYM__s3R5q0[/youtubE]

et ce n'est pas un fake : 
[youtubE]n2AActRrnSE[/youtubE]


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Juillet 2007)

two a dit:


> et ce n'est pas un fake


Ben mon vieux, on voit tout de suite qu'on n'a pas affaire aux T&#233;l&#233;crans pourris qu'on nous donnait il a 30 ans, avec 5mm de jeu dans les boutons, et un curseur qui, en se d&#233;pla&#231;ant, effa&#231;ait une partie du dessin qui &#233;tait &#224; c&#244;t&#233; !


----------



## rizoto (6 Juillet 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ben mon vieux, on voit tout de suite qu'on n'a pas affaire aux Télécrans pourris qu'on nous donnait il a 30 ans, avec 5mm de jeu dans les boutons, et un curseur qui, en se déplaçant, effaçait une partie du dessin qui était à côté !



Pff l'excuse


----------



## spud34 (6 Juillet 2007)

Après avoir vu deux "reportages" dessus, je me suis penchée sur le site et en suis devenue fan...: Têtes à claques tv. A vous de voir :love:


----------



## two (7 Juillet 2007)

Orana...


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Juillet 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Après avoir vu deux "reportages" dessus, je me suis penchée sur le site et en suis devenue fan...: Têtes à claques tv. A vous de voir :love:



Déjà bu.


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Juillet 2007)

Ovni.  

p.s: Merci PC IMpact.


----------



## spud34 (8 Juillet 2007)

Brother and Brother
Un cynisme virulent et désopilant


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Juillet 2007)

On va voir qui c'est qui reconnait!  


[YOUTUBE]YQcuQsD587M[/YOUTUBE]​


[YOUTUBE]crfrKqFp0Zg[/YOUTUBE]​
  Odré, à toi de jouer! 

[YOUTUBE]aZpD0btOZx8[/YOUTUBE]​
On se lance? On essaie?


----------



## SirG (8 Juillet 2007)

Une fan du plombier italien?


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Juillet 2007)

Apparemment on peut tout jouer avec deux gitarres!  


[YOUTUBE]GFqTd-CEjHM&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Juillet 2007)

Oui, mais comment font-ils pour jouer sans gratter les cordes?


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Juillet 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Oui, mais comment font-ils pour jouer sans gratter les cordes?


Ce sont des guitares &#233;lectriques.

Pour les faire sonner, il suffit de frapper les cordes assez fort au niveau des frettes.

On est d'ailleurs habituellement plut&#244;t oblig&#233; d'amortir les cordes quand on change de position sur le manche (avec le bas de la paume de la main droite ou les doigts de la main gauche) afin d'&#233;viter les bruits g&#234;nants.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ce sont des guitares électriques.
> 
> Pour les faire sonner, il suffit de frapper les cordes assez fort au niveau des frettes.



Ça s'appelle du "taping", mais ça ne marche pas sur des "sons clairs", il faut un certain niveau de saturation ("overdrive") et/ou de distorsion pour que ça fonctionne.


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Juillet 2007)

Merci &#224; vous deux.  

Edit: _&#171;Vous devriez donner blablabla &#224; Pascal 77&#187;_ A charge de revanche.


----------



## .Steff (8 Juillet 2007)

En tout cas, balaise le mec.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2007)

[DM]6AMy2yEHb432fcbmf[/DM]


----------



## two (9 Juillet 2007)

[youtubE]27gG7xaLTqY[/youtubE]

merci &#224; &#233;ric pour le lien....


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Juillet 2007)

En hommage au fil du même nom, et au fait que je viens de comprendre de quoi il s'agit. :rose: pas taper.


[YOUTUBE]3rqq_Uri-f4[/YOUTUBE]

Attention, carte mystère: Il est ni rond, ni carré, ni pointu

Il est ovale, mon trou d'bal​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Odré, à toi de jouer!



Kof kof, faudrait que j'arrête la cigarette alors c'est pas trop compatible :rateau:


----------



## spud34 (9 Juillet 2007)

Duet (magnifique musique :love: :love: :love:  Speedy J)


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> &#199;a s'appelle du "taping", mais &#231;a ne marche pas sur des "sons clairs", il faut un certain niveau de saturation ("overdrive") et/ou de distorsion pour que &#231;a fonctionne.



Oula, j'avais pas vu cette phrase.


Le tapping existe aussi sur des guitares s&#234;ches. Cette technique provient de la guitare Flamenco 

Mais c'est techniquement plus dur avec une guitare classique. Effectivement.

Kaki King est une des grande joueuse de toutes les techniques a la guitar :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbJnwk3GBiM


----------



## spud34 (9 Juillet 2007)

Lil Bush: nouveau dessin animé décapant par les créateurs des Simpsons


----------



## two (9 Juillet 2007)

:sleep:


[youtube]FNGI4yAgcEM[/youtube]

et le pire c'est que c'est vrai : iPhree.com​


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Juillet 2007)

Koda.


----------



## two (10 Juillet 2007)

sublimissime... 

click 

extr&#232;me limite


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Juillet 2007)

Les tiens sont pas mal non plus.  



L'amour Horloger.  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juillet 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Koda.





two a dit:


> click
> 
> extrème limite





Mobyduck a dit:


> L'amour Horloger.  :love:


Tous magnifiques !


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2007)

Y a des trucs très marrants sur le podcast vidéo OFF-COURTS Trouville.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juillet 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Y a des trucs très marrants sur le podcast vidéo OFF-COURTS Trouville.


Effectivement


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2007)

grand classique mais enfin traduit


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2007)

Oh le beau cas !


----------



## scoodyflo (11 Juillet 2007)

oulalalalalalaala  :mouais:   i'm shocked  mais il sort d'ou celui là , c'est grave !


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Juillet 2007)

Ouh là impressionant en effet.
Mais on en sait plus sur ce gamin? C'est une vraie colèrel? Pasque il a pas l'air de sélectionner quoique ce soit dans le jeu. Il semble juste charger puis être dans le jeu. C'est possible ça avec UT?

A.


----------



## elKBron (12 Juillet 2007)

ouaip. de souvenir, a partir du moment ou tu sélectionnes la map, pouf, ca charge, ca charge, ca charge, et hop tu joues


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2007)

tu n'a jamais tent&#233; d'acc&#233;der a un serveur en rade ... tu serai dans le m&#234;me &#233;tat que lui :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juillet 2007)

Ils sont où les mecs en blouse blanche qui doivent venir le chercher ?


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> tu n'a jamais tent&#233; d'acc&#233;der a un serveur en rade ... tu serai dans le m&#234;me &#233;tat que lui :rateau:


...acc&#233;der &#224; un serveur en rade, ou travailler sur un PC sous Windows  !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2007)

[youtube]2mTLO2F_ERY[/youtube]


----------



## Arlequin (12 Juillet 2007)

"vous devriez....blablabla......"  ..... bonne trouvaille Gloup


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Juillet 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> "vous devriez....blablabla......"  ..... bonne trouvaille Gloup


Pareil pour moi...



En tout cas, avec l'accent qu'il trimbale, maintenant on le saura : m&#234;me en Angleterre, le vent est Parisien !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2007)

[YOUTUBE]KMU0tzLwhbE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arlequin (12 Juillet 2007)

[youtube]xgZKjJt-TkU[/youtube]

ps: help, je ne sais plus comment ins&#233;rer directement la video...... je dois mettre quoi entre les balises "youtube"..... :rose:........
edit: r&#233;solu, merci les meeeecs


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juillet 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Vid&#233;o&#8230;


Montage sympa&#8230;  

En tout cas quant on voit dans quel &#233;tat il peut se mettre SB, l'est pas mieux que l'autre jeune allemand&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> S.Jobs par MadTV
> 
> ps: help, je ne sais plus comment ins&#233;rer directement la video...... je dois mettre quoi entre les balises "youtube"..... :rose:



Ce qu'il y a apr&#232;s *v=*  et avant un &#233;ventuel *& *


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juillet 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> S.Jobs par MadTV
> 
> ps: help, je ne sais plus comment ins&#233;rer directement la video...... je dois mettre quoi entre les balises "youtube"..... :rose:


Dans la barre en haut tu r&#233;cup&#232;res l'info de celle-ci juste apr&#232;s "watch?v="&#8230;

En l'occurence ici "xgZKjJt-TkU"


----------



## Arlequin (12 Juillet 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ce qu'il y a après *v=* et avant un éventuel *& *


 


Dos Jones a dit:


> Tu cliques sur "Share Video" et là tu récupères l'info de celle-ci juste après "watch?v="
> 
> En l'occurence ici "xgZKjJt-TkU"


 
gracias à tous les deux.....

ai édité


----------



## sylko (15 Juillet 2007)

[dm]x100z7_ordinateur-portable[/dm]


----------



## elKBron (15 Juillet 2007)

non rien... tiin, la honte pour ouam


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Juillet 2007)

sylko a dit:


> x100z7_ordinateur-portable


Je ne vois pas la vidéo. S'agit-il de celle-là ?

Est-ce une erreur dans le post, où est-ce moi qui ai un problème de configuration ?(J'aimerais savoir, parce que je viens juste de faire les mises-à-jour de Flash et de QuickTime, alors...)


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juillet 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je ne vois pas la vidéo. S'agit-il de celle-là ?
> 
> Est-ce une erreur dans le post, où est-ce moi qui ai un problème de configuration ?(J'aimerais savoir, parce que je viens juste de faire les mises-à-jour de Flash et de QuickTime, alors...)


 
le lien ne fonctionne pas non plus chez moi, pas d'panique


----------



## da capo (16 Juillet 2007)

Je me dis que vous avez d&#233;j&#224; du le voir...
mais on ne sait jamais :

c'est ici


----------



## sylko (16 Juillet 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je ne vois pas la vidéo. S'agit-il de celle-là ?
> 
> Est-ce une erreur dans le post, où est-ce moi qui ai un problème de configuration ?(J'aimerais savoir, parce que je viens juste de faire les mises-à-jour de Flash et de QuickTime, alors...)



Oui, il s'agit bien de celle-ci.

Bizarre. Hier lorsque je l'ai placée, je la voyais et aujourd'hui je ne la vois plus


----------



## two (16 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je me dis que vous avez d&#233;j&#224; du le voir...
> mais on ne sait jamais :
> 
> c'est ici



y'a de temps en temps un pixel mort ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2007)

Une pub Fiat...

[YOUTUBE]6eFsanW0ht0[/YOUTUBE]

qui n'est pas sans rappeler une pub Apple

[YOUTUBE]6ICtF5DDrug[/YOUTUBE]


Apparemment, chez Fiat ils ont poussé loin leur envie d'être l'Apple de l'automobile.


----------



## Adrienhb (17 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Apparemment, chez Fiat ils ont poussé loin leur envie d'être l'Apple de l'automobile.



En tout cas ils n'ont pas le nez aussi fins qu'Apple quant aux choix des images et du message... et beaucoup moins crédibles aussi... 


A.


----------



## Arlequin (17 Juillet 2007)

il est con lui, c'est pas possible ???    

[YOUTUBE]Q8FxSqRtSUQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2007)

Les enflures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais c'est à la mode chez les américains.


----------



## tirhum (17 Juillet 2007)

Boaf !...
Il avait d&#233;j&#224; fait &#231;a avec un iPod....


----------



## SirG (17 Juillet 2007)

A quand le MacPro?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2007)

Filez lui une enclume, il fera moins le malin !


----------



## Bassman (17 Juillet 2007)

y'a personne pour appuyer sur le bouton quand il pose sa main sur l'entraineur du mixeur ?


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Juillet 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> il est con lui, c'est pas possible ???
> 
> [vidéo youtube]Une immonde mise à mort. (Ou pas)[/ vidéo youtube]



Tu es poussière et à la poussière tu retourneras.


----------



## toys (17 Juillet 2007)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7F5gXtLLU8s"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7F5gXtLLU8s" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## two (17 Juillet 2007)

toys a dit:


> video



D'habitude je ne cite pas les vid&#233;os, c'est pas bien je sais ... mais l&#224; c'est pour la bonne cause 
(enfin si les batailles de boue sont "bonne cause"... :bebe: )


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2007)

Courte pub ( environ 07 secondes ) bien faite
efficace et sans bavure

 suspens intriguant " ben c'est quoi ca?" + message clair+ humour

(et accessoirement pour une bonne cause)

pub maline


----------



## Arlequin (18 Juillet 2007)

je ne peux voir ni la vid&#233;o de toys (sauf via le lien de two) ni celle de pascalformac..... c'est chez moi que &#231;a merde ou bien..... ?


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Juillet 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> je ne peux voir ni la vid&#233;o de toys (sauf via le lien de two) ni celle de pascalformac..... c'est chez moi que &#231;a merde ou bien..... ?


Pour le premier, &#231;a fait pareil chez moi. C'est normal.


Pour le second, il ne s'agit pas d'une vid&#233;o mais d'une animation Shockwave Flash (.swf).

Peut-&#234;tre n'as-tu pas le plugin web ad&#233;quat.

Si tu es sous Safari, va dans le menu "Aide" > "Modules install&#233;s" pour v&#233;rifier si "Shockwave Flash 9.0" est dans la liste.

Dans le cas contraire, tu peux le t&#233;l&#233;charger ici (tu peux choisir la langue "Fran&#231;ais" &#224; droite).


----------



## toys (18 Juillet 2007)

two a dit:


> D'habitude je ne cite pas les vidéos, c'est pas bien je sais ... mais là c'est pour la bonne cause
> (enfin si les batailles de boue sont "bonne cause"... :bebe: )



merci je comprend pas je n'arrive jamais a poster les vidéos sur les forum


----------



## Arlequin (18 Juillet 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Pour le premier, ça fait pareil chez moi. C'est normal.
> 
> 
> Pour le second, il ne s'agit pas d'une vidéo mais d'une animation Shockwave Flash (.swf).
> ...


 
 
avant de poser une question idiote, on retire la coche à "bloquer les anim flash".....:rose: ...pppffff quel con....

merci qd même


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Juillet 2007)

toys a dit:


> merci je comprend pas je n'arrive jamais a poster les vid&#233;os sur les forum



Pour ajouter une vid&#233;o de YouTube, par exemple:_http:/__/ww__w.youtube.co__m/watch?v=NjtnbndG7es_​il faut mettre ce qui suit dans ton message:_[YOUT__UBE]NjtnbndG7es[/YOUT__UBE]_​les balises _[YOUT__UBE]...[/YOUT__UBE]_ pouvant &#234;tre ajout&#233;s &#224; l'aide du bouton situ&#233; en haut &#224; droite de l'&#233;diteur de post.

Pour les autres sites, c'est le m&#234;me principe. Il faut juste mettre le num&#233;ro de r&#233;f&#233;rence de la vid&#233;o entre les balises correspondantes. Par exemple, pour DailyMotion:_http:/__/www.dailymotion.co__m/fr/featured/video/x2k7kw_kanye-west-stronger_​donnera:_[D__M]x2k7kw_kanye-west-stronger[/D__M]_​


----------



## SirG (18 Juillet 2007)

Ou lire la FAQ des BBcodes. 

Après quelques posts, on s'habitue vite et les réflexes apparaissent.


----------



## Gwen (18 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Courte pub ( environ 07 secondes ) bien faite
> efficace et sans bavure
> 
> suspens intriguant " ben c'est quoi ca?" + message clair+ humour
> ...



C'est excellent, très bien trouvé, très bien joué, sans ajouts superflues... Le message passe impeccablement en plus.


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Juillet 2007)

Lifted.


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Juillet 2007)

sur www.oddee.com, il y a plein de truc rigolo (je viens de le d&#233;couvrir dans un billet publi&#233; sur Lifehacker).

Top 10 craziest artworks : la peinture du sol de l'ascenseur est impressionnante !
Des logo rigolo : 
Des pub mal plac&#233;s 

Et y en a plein d'autre, par exemple les graffiti ou des message devant des &#233;glises ^^

Vous connaissez d'autre site qui recense des truc comme &#231;a ?


----------



## elKBron (19 Juillet 2007)

sont pas très animées les zimages


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Juillet 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> sont pas très animées les zimages


Bah scroll de bas en haut super vite tu verra &#231;a bouge 


S&#233;rieusement je savais pas o&#249; poster &#231;a ni si j'avais le droit parce que &#231;a fait quand m&#234;me beaucoup de pub pour un site, surtout si c'&#233;tait une nouvelle discussion, alors un modo (WebO) m'a conseiller de le mettre l&#224;


----------



## elKBron (19 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Bah scroll de bas en haut super vite tu verra ça bouge
> 
> 
> Sérieusement je savais pas où poster ça ni si j'avais le droit parce que ça fait quand même beaucoup de pub pour un site, surtout si c'était une nouvelle discussion, alors un modo (WebO) m'a conseiller de le mettre là


réponse déjà donnée


----------



## richard-deux (19 Juillet 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Lifted.



Excellent.   :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Juillet 2007)

*The Final flight of the Osiris*

Une belle animation 3D faite les studios de Square Pictures (Final Fantasy The spirits within) pour le film à sketch Animatrix. 

En français ici. Mais c'est moins bien.


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Juillet 2007)

@elKBron : merde je pensais faire dans l'original... ben nan :rateau: 

@richarddeux : oui effectivement cette vid&#233;o est bien marrante


----------



## Adrienhb (20 Juillet 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> *The Final flight of the Osiris*
> 
> Une belle animation 3D faite les studios de Square Pictures (Final Fantasy The spirits within) pour le film à sketch Animatrix.
> 
> En français ici. Mais c'est moins bien.



Sans doute le plus intéressant dans l'histoire de Matrix, mais pas le plus sympa du dvd... je préfère _Beyond_ pour la poésie ou _A Detective's story_ pour l'ambiance. 

A.


(Quand je pense à quel point Matrix était génial et à quel point ils l'ont bousillé avec ces deux suites...)


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Sans doute le plus intéressant dans l'histoire de Matrix, mais pas le plus sympa du dvd... je préfère _Beyond_ pour la poésie ou _A Detective's story_ pour l'ambiance.
> 
> A.
> 
> ...



Kid's story n'était pas mal non plus niveau animation (surement du rotoscope).  

C'était un bon DVD quand même.


----------



## Adrienhb (20 Juillet 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Kid's story n'&#233;tait pas mal non plus niveau animation (surement du rotoscope).



Ah oui tiens l'autre histoire bien int&#233;gr&#233;e dans le film.
Mais pas emball&#233; par la r&#233;alisation.




G2LOQ a dit:


> C'&#233;tait un bon DVD quand m&#234;me.



Euh j'irais pas jusque l&#224; non plus... 

A.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2007)

[DM]16Z8Afv7c2DEehHT3[/DM]


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Auto folies


Woouah !

Elle saute.... mais est-ce qu'elle roule aussi ?


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Juillet 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Woouah !
> 
> Elle saute.... mais est-ce qu'elle roule aussi ?


je sais pas si elle roule mais en tout cas c'est impressionant ce qu'ils font faire &#224; cette voiture


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> je sais pas si elle roule mais en tout cas c'est impressionant ce qu'ils font faire à cette voiture


On voit pas de fumée, difficile de dire si elle roule ni  ce qu'elle roule  
 mais pour être aussi "déjanté" faut  rouler des trucs...


----------



## SirG (20 Juillet 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Woouah !
> 
> Elle saute....



Normal pour une coccinelle.:mouais:


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Juillet 2007)

Vous connaissais ça : http://users.skynet.be/J.Beever/pave.htm c'est pas animé, mais c'est super impressionnant  



pascalformac a dit:


> On voit pas de fumée, difficile de dire si elle roule ni  ce qu'elle roule
> mais pour être aussi "déjanté" faut  rouler des trucs...


sur ce je m'en vais à une soirée ou je vais fabriqué des bagnoles qui sautent...


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Vous connaissais ça : http://users.skynet.be/J.Beever/pave.htm c'est pas animé, mais c'est super impressionnant



 Effectivement, ça en jette !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2007)

[DM]51w9n5zn2TAMl5O9H[/DM]


----------



## SirG (22 Juillet 2007)

Allô, c'est Papa.


----------



## two (23 Juillet 2007)

holy shit  :love:


----------



## spud34 (23 Juillet 2007)

La nouvelle grosse tendance chez nos amis les ados: La tecktonik


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Juillet 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> La nouvelle grosse tendance chez nos amis les ados: La tecktonik


c'est quoi ce truc :mouais:

j'en avais jamais entendu parler. C'est vraiment une "grosse tendance" chez les ados ? dans quel coin de la france ? (en france ?). Pas dans le sud en tout cas ^^


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Juillet 2007)

Doh! 

Et juste pour le plaisir Ooooohhhhhaaaaa!!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2007)

[YOUTUBE]mBiTrNzJ7DE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]mBiTrNzJ7DE[/YOUTUBE]


Woah c'est violent !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2007)

La version originale :

[YOUTUBE]5cYDpuodAFA[/YOUTUBE]

Et la version Nuls :

[DM]4tlJMR1NvSpLdaBDQ[/DM]

Laquelle préférez-vous ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2007)

[YOUTUBE]3Z-N2YkrNpc[/YOUTUBE]

Plus d'infos


----------



## spud34 (24 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> c'est quoi ce truc :mouais:
> 
> j'en avais jamais entendu parler. C'est vraiment une "grosse tendance" chez les ados ? dans quel coin de la france ? (en france ?). Pas dans le sud en tout cas ^^



C'est la nouvelle lubie de la jeunesse dorée urbaine, née au Métropolis, une boîte très branchée d'Ile de France.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2007)

L'original :

[YOUTUBE]uzP7AE08EpU[/YOUTUBE]

Et la version des Nuls :

[YOUTUBE]XVY7KD_EgPg[/YOUTUBE]


Laquelle préférez-vous ?


----------



## richard-deux (24 Juillet 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Doh!
> 
> Et juste pour le plaisir Ooooohhhhhaaaaa!!! :love:



J'attends vraiment le film avec impatience.  :love:


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Juillet 2007)

C'est pas anim&#233; mais &#231;a m'a fait bien rire :


----------



## maousse (24 Juillet 2007)

The Sad Song Video


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Juillet 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> C'est la nouvelle lubie de la jeunesse dor&#233;e urbaine, n&#233;e au M&#233;tropolis, une bo&#238;te tr&#232;s branch&#233;e d'Ile de France.



Et le principe, c'est quoi?
Par contre "jeunesse dor&#233;e urbaine" (d'&#206;le de France qui plus est) et M&#233;tropolis... c'est un peu contradictoire non? 

A.


----------



## spud34 (24 Juillet 2007)

Le principe c'est que c'est une nouvelle manière de danser sur des musiques électroniques, ça semble assez inspiré des années 80, comme beaucoup de choses actuelles. Je ne vois pas la contradiction que tu relèves...


----------



## SirG (24 Juillet 2007)

[YOUTUBE]MAcc8CPhlO4[/YOUTUBE]


Déjà diffusée, mais en version remix. C'est mieux.
[YOUTUBE]ATCfyo9iho8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## maousse (25 Juillet 2007)

http://www.glumbert.com/media/phoneconcert


----------



## ficelle (25 Juillet 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> La nouvelle grosse tendance chez nos amis les ados: La tecktonik



ah ouais, ça plaque !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juillet 2007)

maousse a dit:


> http://www.glumbert.com/media/phoneconcert


----------



## SirG (25 Juillet 2007)

Combat de nains    



Déjà vu, mais toujours aussi hilarante.
[YOUTUBE]-i96TGn6ptI&mode[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

[youtube]qQ3u3fTG70Q[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juillet 2007)

[YOUTUBE]f9vV93rbJag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> La baguette de pain


Très bon  ! J'adore les effets spéciaux.


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Juillet 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> [youtube]qQ3u3fTG70Q[/youtube]


lui il lit Vinvin !!! j'l'ai d&#233;masqu&#233; !!

 


@iDuck : g&#233;nial la vid&#233;o


----------



## two (26 Juillet 2007)

le bon la brute et le truand (version absolument pas symphonique)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

two a dit:


> le bon la brute et le truand (version absolument pas symphonique)



[youtube]JTfHxqwYUMk[/youtube]


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Juillet 2007)

Super Pompon!!! 

[YOUTUBE]_Ez5QPW-ku4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Arlequin (27 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Super Pompon!!!


 
   
d'où l'expression:tétu comme un lapin...... :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Super Pompon!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]_Ez5QPW-ku4[/YOUTUBE]​


Impressonnant comme le serpent grimpe dans les branches !!

Et le lapin et tr&#232;s rigolo


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2007)

Dancing Cyprine


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2007)

Mince alors !!! Même Frodo(n) a son groupe de rock... :mouais:


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Juillet 2007)

Par contre il me semble qu'il y a un cymbale qui est partie avant la fin


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2007)

Quelqu'un a le N&#176; de t&#233;l de la charleston ? :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Juillet 2007)

Twit Twit.


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Juillet 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Twit Twit.


Oh c'est sympa comme animation


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Juillet 2007)

Solos.


----------



## Souvaroff (29 Juillet 2007)

Pour ceux Qui connaissent un peu l'allemand, il faut connaitre Oliver Kalkofe !  

[YOUTUBE]FxX74f50Vuw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Juillet 2007)

Oulah... Je connais (un peu) l'allemand, mais de l&#224; &#224; le comprendre... J'ai rien capt&#233; &#224; la vid&#233;o (quelques mots de temps en temps, mais 2mots pour une phrase de 30secondes &#231;a suffit pas pour comprendre on dirait )


----------



## fredintosh (29 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Oulah... Je connais (un peu) l'allemand, mais de là à le comprendre... J'ai rien capté à la vidéo (quelques mots de temps en temps, mais 2mots pour une phrase de 30secondes ça suffit pas pour comprendre on dirait )



Moi non plus, je capte rien. Certainement que le texte doit être d'une trop grande finesse...  
Au vu des images, c'est indubitable. (non, ce n'est pas un gros mot)


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Au vu des images, c'est indubitable. (non, ce n'est pas un gros mot)



Même sans "du" ? ? :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (29 Juillet 2007)

Bienvenue au club des saisisseurs de perches tendues.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juillet 2007)

J'ai compris 3 mots : *a*, *b* et *sex*


----------



## elKBron (29 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai compris 3 mots : *a*, *b* et *sex*


y a "Safran" aussi


----------



## spud34 (29 Juillet 2007)

Un lion des mers participe à un compétition de danse


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Juillet 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Un lion des mers participe à un compétition de danse



Le film est excellent et le final est top! :love::love:
C'est quoi d'ailleurs qui arrive? Une otarie?

A. (flûte je viens de te bouler pour autre chose...)


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Juillet 2007)

Revisitons de grands classiques du cin&#233;ma... comme Batman:
[dm]1aYYg7AlylErzfDez[/dm]

ou Le Seigneur des anneaux:
[dm]4HnvZXs7WA8lJhSej[/dm]



EDIT: Corrig&#233;, merci SirG! 
(Fl&#251;te pas possible de te bouler)

A.


----------



## SirG (30 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Revisitons de grands classiques du cinéma... comme Batman:
> [dm]1TrBKXfP59YQ6fDez[/dm]
> 
> [DM]1Al8UkfGMCujbhSej[/DM]
> ...



Allez, parce que je suis gentil.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Le registre de la parodie permet des choses très poussées, même si par nature il ne crée pas.
> C'est de plus en plus exploré et mis en uvre, ce type d'humour 'achement référencé.
> _Oui oui bien entendu : il s'agit là d'un indéniable signe de décadence !
> _
> ...



Tu devrais lire "Lord of the ringards"


----------



## Chang (31 Juillet 2007)

Un peu long, mais vraiment superbe ... 

[youtube]TIhV8tM[/youtube]

Y'a que moi qui la voit pas la video ou bien ?


----------



## SirG (31 Juillet 2007)

Tu as dû oublier quelque caractère en reportant le lien de la vidéo entre les balises Youtube.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Juillet 2007)

[DM]6WVrwn26zJEuFaFtZ[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> raymond



Excellent


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> raymond


Vraiment très bon !


----------



## two (1 Août 2007)

un vieux machin, mais j'aime l'interpr&#233;tation vid&#233;o qui en est faite...
[youtubE]iJosTq78DJs[/youtubE]


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Août 2007)

Mimos and The Egg.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Août 2007)

two a dit:


> un vieux machin, mais j'aime l'interprétation vidéo qui en est faite...
> [youtubE]iJosTq78DJs[/youtubE]


Très sympa 



Mobyduck a dit:


> Mimos and The Egg.


----------



## two (2 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]YU8Q0SMDhQs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## two (2 Août 2007)

on a eu &#224; une &#233;poque une s&#233;rie avec un ours polaire ...
voici une version ... tr&#232;s .... British
[youtubE]dwn8tqpD9RQ[/youtubE]


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

d&#233;j&#224; vu mille fois mais :love:  


[youtube]JEUThWNwdo4[/youtube]

La secte: avec la bague mod&#233;ratrice et Patochman en gourou (tu nous avais cach&#233; &#231;a...) 
[youtube]_O5iZxkvENE[/youtube]​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Août 2007)

Puisqu'on parle des Chiffres et des lettres :

[DM]2LOcmHDAPtw0u2KsB[/DM]

  

PS : excellent two et Marie84


----------



## SirG (3 Août 2007)

Huit lettres.


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Puisqu'on parle des Chiffres et des lettres :
> 
> [dm]2LOcmHDAPtw0u2KsB[/dm]
> 
> ...



Dommage qu'ils n'aient pas gardé les réactions de chacun. Grandiose en tout cas!


A.


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Août 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Lifted.



Si vous le cherchez... il est là.

A.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Août 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Si vous le cherchez... il est là.
> 
> A.



Rapide Dailymotion...

Merci.


----------



## elKBron (4 Août 2007)

Fairy Berry

[YOUTUBE]6Gle04WDj8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2007)

.... mais s'est trompé de côté !  

[YOUTUBE]gNCW8kjfwjY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Août 2007)

C'est vieux mais c'est marrant :

Playback Jukebox
[youtube]yzM6lX-vh2M[/youtube]

Jukebox 2.0
[youtube]x--vFBfw804[/youtube]​


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Août 2007)

The Cold Rush.


----------



## two (4 Août 2007)

@ elKBron et  iDuck simpa 
@ Mobyduck 
@ p4bl0 je sais pas pourquoi chez moi te vid&#233;os ne passent pas ...

un clip que je trouve pas mal... mint royale


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Août 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :sick:
> C'est très bien fait, plein d'effroi et d'humour, un beau p'tit film absurde !
> :love:



Comme je les aime.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Août 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> The Cold Rush.


typique des trouvailles Mobyduck


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Août 2007)

Brrrr, j'ai froid du coup! Admirable en tout cas!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :sick:
> C'est très bien fait, plein d'effroi et d'humour, un beau p'tit film absurde !
> :love:


+ 1  



two a dit:


> @ elKBron et  iDuck simpa
> un clip que je trouve pas mal... mint royale


Très sympa


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]EnlCz1P95WM&NR[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]BpgZegnBaic&mode[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bmk1dToZYGo[/YOUTUBE]​
Une petite pour Odré!


----------



## SirG (5 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]hMnk7lh9M3o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fredintosh (5 Août 2007)

Pfff ! Avec "un peu" plus de discipline et d'entra&#238;nement, &#224; condition d'&#234;tre n&#233; "au bon" endroit, voil&#224; ce qu'on obtient :
(pour ceux qui n'ont pas compris, c'est de l'ironie bien-s&#251;r)


[YOUTUBE]Sg4h2sl-zFU[/YOUTUBE]

  
Ce serait fascinant si ce n'&#233;tait pas terrifiant, parce que &#231;a se passe en Cor&#233;e du Nord...
Pour moi, c'est la m&#233;taphore de la dictature : le formatage de masse, qui en plus, est totalement assum&#233; et revendiqu&#233;...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2007)

[DM]7ggtBu6Dqs4RaiRTk[/DM]


----------



## pascalformac (5 Août 2007)

SirG a dit:


> hMnk7lh9M3o


A propos du clip thriller par les prisonniers

Attention je vais casser l'ambiance 
Mais concernant ca , faut aussi voir l'envers du d&#233;cor.

Ce " programme de r&#233;abilitation" est en fait le business priv&#233; du directeur du lieu.
Un petit potentat qui m&#233;ne ca d'une main de fer; avec divers joyeuset&#233;s genre harem f&#233;minin  perso, s&#233;vices et privil&#232;ges contre argent dans sa caisse perso  
 petit clip sur le cauchemar derri&#232;re cette com&#233;die musicale


----------



## Craquounette (5 Août 2007)

Dites, je cherche le film d'animation avec la course poursuite entre une coccinelle et des mouches   Vous auriez pas ça sous la main par le plus grand des hasards ?  

Je sais qu'il a passé dans ce fil mais j'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Dites, je cherche le film d'animation avec la course poursuite entre une coccinelle et des mouches   Vous auriez pas ça sous la main par le plus grand des hasards ?
> 
> Je sais qu'il a passé dans ce fil mais j'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus :mouais:



Et voilà....

http://www.koreus.com/video/minuscule.html


:love: :love: :love: 

(ma scène préférée c'est quand ça sonne creux et qu'il y a un bruit de gouttes dans une caverne à l'intérieur de l'arachnide!  )


----------



## supermoquette (5 Août 2007)

149 pages ce n'est pas la m&#232;re &#224; boire


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2007)

ça sent le vécu...


----------



## Craquounette (5 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> 149 pages ce n'est pas la mère à boire



Si au moins c'était du valaisan  



Marie84 a dit:


> Et voilà....



Merci Mademoiselle Marie :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2007)

Le Roi et l'Oiseau vous connaissez ? Un film d'animation fantastique de Paul Grimault avec des textes de Jacques Prévert.
Un dessin animé exceptionnel à mon sens. Pensez à le voir! Et la b.o. est magnifique (plus d'info sur wiki, évidemment...).

[youtube]jv51pSJwTTA[/youtube]​


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2007)

si vous avez 45 minutes, voilà un très doc québécois 

[GV]-8055791195744484552[/GV]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Une petite pour Odré!



C'est bien simple, elles s'ocupent des oeufs dans le nid à ras terre. Comme un mâle à plusieurs femelles, la concurence se retrouve dans les oeufs : à chaque fois qu'une femelle prend son tour de garde, elle met ses propres oeufs au milieu du nid et place celui de ses concurrentes à la périphérie !

Explication en images : 

[YOUTUBE]aRzEb3fgL-Y[/YOUTUBE] 

C'était la minute scientifique du dimanche soir.


----------



## tirhum (5 Août 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Le Roi et l'Oiseau vous connaissez ? Un film d'animation fantastique de Paul Grimault avec des textes de Jacques Pr&#233;vert.
> Un dessin anim&#233; exceptionnel &#224; mon sens. Pensez &#224; le voir! Et la b.o. est magnifique (plus d'info sur wiki, &#233;videmment...).


Que les incultes qui ne connaissaient pas cette merveille, l&#232;vent la main !....


----------



## fredintosh (6 Août 2007)

odré a dit:


> C'est bien simple, elles s'ocupent des oeufs dans le nid à ras terre. Comme un mâle à plusieurs femelles, la concurence se retrouve dans les oeufs : à chaque fois qu'une femelle prend son tour de garde, elle met ses propres oeufs au milieu du nid et place celui de ses concurrentes à la périphérie !


Si je résume, ce sont les femmes trompées qui font la politique de l'autruche. C'est ça ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Quand elle se pose, *POUF* tu te dis qu'il doit faire chaud, là-d'ssous, et ça doit *cocoter* la plume poussièreuse...
> :sick:
> :hein:



Ben, en toute logique, ça devrait plutôt "autrucher" la plume poussièreuse, nan ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Si je r&#233;sume, ce sont les femmes tromp&#233;es qui font la politique de l'autruche. C'est &#231;a ?



Qui parle de tromperie ?
&#199;a fait mal aux fesses de se rendre compte qu'en ayant un harem, l'autruche m&#226;le fait plus de baby sitting que ses trois femelles.


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Août 2007)

A gentlemen's duel


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2007)

C'est pas drôle mais très informatif sur certain membre


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est pas drôle mais très informatif sur certain membre



Hum... Je crois qu'il y a des problèmes avec cette vidéo. A certains moments, ça pixelise quand même vachement. 

/me; la vache, ils en passe des drôles parmi les membres (le membre? =>[] )de MacG...


----------



## Arlequin (6 Août 2007)

sur le th&#232;me des pubs apple, voici ps3 vs wii

  

http://www.dailymotion.com/related/1175471/video/xalx2_sony-ps3-vs-nintendo-wii_ads


----------



## richard-deux (6 Août 2007)

Peut-être (sûrement même!!!) déjà postée, mais voilà une vidéo qu'un ami m'a envoyé:

*X-Men -gotohwan détournement (le centre des gens à probleme)*

[YOUTUBE]c_gqa-QcMbk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Août 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> A gentlemen's duel



Ils ont des arguments massue.


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est pas drôle mais très informatif sur certain membre



Ca fait drôle de voir Madame gKat quand même


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est pas drôle mais très informatif sur certain membre



Ouai c'est le pussy trooper ça


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Août 2007)

Livraisons matinales.


----------



## Arlequin (8 Août 2007)

un peu (trop ?) trash, surtout que c'est soit disant un court de pixar.....

on éloigne les enfants de l'écran merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Août 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> un peu (trop ?) trash, surtout que c'est soit disant un court de pixar.....
> 
> on éloigne les enfants de l'écran merci


Un peu gore effectivement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> un peu (trop ?) trash, surtout que c'est soit disant un court de pixar.....
> 
> on &#233;loigne les enfants de l'&#233;cran merci



D&#233;j&#224; bu (depuis un bout de temps, d'ailleurs, &#231;a fait bien 18 mois qu'elle est sur mon disque dur, celle l&#224


----------



## Arlequin (8 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Déjà bu (depuis un bout de temps, d'ailleurs, ça fait bien 18 mois qu'elle est sur mon disque dur, celle là)


 
:rose: 

mais bon, à presque 3000 post sur ce fil...... y'avait un risque


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4355080 a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait drôle de voir Madame gKat quand même



S'k'elle te dit ma mère ?


----------



## jphg (9 Août 2007)

J'espère qu'il n'a pas été déjà bu

[YOUTUBE]KANukZsWD9Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2007)

jphg a dit:


> J'esp&#232;re qu'il n'a pas &#233;t&#233; d&#233;j&#224; bu&#8230;
> 
> vid&#233;o


Le vocabulaire n'est pas tr&#232;s vari&#233;. Pour am&#233;liorer notre anglais, c'est tr&#232;s limit&#233;.


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]QwnsQpcNvpE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2007)

[GV]-510694955569591606[/GV]

a le piratage 



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ouai c'est le pussy trooper &#231;a



c'est pas de ton age :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> vidéo
> a le piratage


Déjà bu mais très sympa


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Août 2007)

Waxman.


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Août 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Waxman.



Un grand technicien de surface en devenir.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]qbdim66k8d0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bassman (10 Août 2007)

Mais naaaaaaaaaan      

Tain il est trop con


----------



## SirG (10 Août 2007)

[DM]7vKBLYBsL2xQc4DBc[/DM]


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Le Roi et l'Oiseau vous connaissez ? Un film d'animation fantastique de Paul Grimault avec des textes de Jacques Prévert.
> Un dessin animé exceptionnel à mon sens. Pensez à le voir! Et la b.o. est magnifique (plus d'info sur wiki, évidemment...).
> 
> vidéo​


D'ailleurs si tu veux retrouver (en partie), cet ambiance et cet univers, il faut que tu lises "La nef des fous", dessinée et scénarisée par Turf... 
Si vous ne connaissez ni "Le Roi et l'Oiseau", ni "La nef des fous"; vous manquez quelque chose...  






_clic image... _:love:​

_P.S : j'ai pu discuter avec lui et voir ses planches originales, elles sont en couleur directe et à la gouache : splendide ! _


----------



## mademoisellecha (10 Août 2007)

Nan, mais c'est n'importe quoi, *c'est faux*, j'y crois pas une seconde.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2007)

On reconnait tr&#232;s bien celui qui sous la douche v


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Août 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Nan, mais c'est n'importe quoi, *c'est faux*, j'y crois pas une seconde.





pascalformac a dit:


> A propos du clip thriller par les prisonniers
> 
> Attention je vais casser l'ambiance
> Mais concernant ca , faut aussi voir l'envers du décor.
> ...



(cf deux pages en arrière...)


----------



## mademoisellecha (10 Août 2007)

thanks


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2007)

Hinhinhin... :rateau:
N'importe quoi !...  :mouais:


----------



## Chang (12 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Hinhinhin... :rateau:
> N'importe quoi !...  :mouais:



Ah ouais, du bon sport de Yankee, des gens qui s'ennuient jamais ... :sleep:


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Août 2007)

... tellement jamais qu'ils finissent par nous ennuyer sec. C'est en tout cas l'impression donnn&#233;e par la vid&#233;o :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2007)

Dans celle ci, regardez bien, au début, Ned et Pierrou ont un petit rôle (et sinon, elle m'a bien fait rigoler)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans celle ci, regardez bien, au début, Ned et Pierrou ont un petit rôle (et sinon, elle m'a bien fait rigoler)


Moi aussi, je joue un rôle dans cette animation. Je suis l'un des poussins à nez de cochon.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi aussi, je joue un rôle dans cette animation. Je suis l'un des poussins à nez de cochon.


Rêve pas, on t'avait reconnu, malgré tes oreilles postiches


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Rêve pas, on t'avait reconnu, malgré tes oreilles postiches


Damned ! Je suis démasqué !


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans celle ci, regardez bien, au début, Ned et Pierrou ont un petit rôle (et sinon, elle m'a bien fait rigoler)



Je dis rien...


----------



## jphg (12 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]akNJ6S2UqsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]XuQ01af9Fx8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## maousse (13 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]kIMnXyr1kf8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Août 2007)

Du Michael Jackson au violon, superbe.


----------



## spud34 (13 Août 2007)

C'est quoi avant Micka&#235;l Jackson?


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Août 2007)

J'arrive pas &#224; reconnaitre le premier titre qu'il joue... :rose: en tout cas, c'est assez fou!

la 2e, c'est smooth criminal non?


----------



## SirG (13 Août 2007)

Le premier titre est un morceau de YES - Owner Of A Lonely Heart.

Pour le second, oui, c'est bien Smooth Criminal de Michale Jackson repris il n'y a pas très longtemps par Alien Ant Farm.

Allez, une petite vidéo du coup.

[YOUTUBE]hxeNZOLNh4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Août 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Du Michael Jackson au violon, superbe.


Idem


----------



## supermoquette (14 Août 2007)

Faudra plus venir me dire qu'il n'y a pas assez de vagues&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2007)

Du surf &#224; l'explosif ... &#199;a plairait &#224; Patoch, &#231;a, comme m&#233;thode


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Faudra plus venir me dire qu'il n'y a pas assez de vagues


Déjà bu


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Déjà bu


Je  me souviens de l'avoir post&#233;e oui, et on a d&#233;battu sur pas mal de pages pour savoir si c'&#233;tait un fake ou pas, parce que les vagues ne semblaient pas r&#233;elles etc...


----------



## tweek (14 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Déjà bu



[YOUTUBE]3vSntXPdhyQ&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Août 2007)

[DM]2QWzUsf1hJ25Z2nvt[/DM]

[DM]4gbTkQbtrm4fX1bGM[/DM]


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2007)

http://helix-v2.sri.ch/ramgen/tsr/a...epage/01-innovation_misepage_87eo0271-450k.rm


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Août 2007)

Time Traveller's Guide.


----------



## richard-deux (15 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Pub 13 Rue



 
Je n'avais vu ces pub à la TV. 
La seconde est pas mal. 

Pour la réalisation:

Portraits de femme sur plus d'un demi-millénaire


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2007)

Constat navrant, c'est pas vers la fin qu'elles sont les plus belles... 


*Ioupoutonnzeouateur* 



Mmmmmmh! Itsm&#233;la&#239;keuflaoueur!


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2007)

Marie84 a dit:


> Constat navrant, c'est pas vers la fin qu'elles sont les plus belles...



Oui, mais que faut-il en conclure ? Que les femmes actuelles sont moins belles ? Ou bien les artistes actuels moins talentueux ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais que faut-il en conclure ? Que les femmes actuelles sont moins belles ? Ou bien les artistes actuels moins talentueux ?




A vous de conclure... ou pas...


----------



## SirG (15 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> [DM]2QWzUsf1hJ25Z2nvt[/DM]
> 
> [DM]4gbTkQbtrm4fX1bGM[/DM]



Excellentes!


----------



## macinside (15 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]J4cxpGRWX1s[/YOUTUBE]

une facture de 300 pages


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Août 2007)

Basta Pasta.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Basta Pasta.


A vous dégoûter de bouffer des spaghettis


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Août 2007)

C'est pas faux. (© Perceval)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Une facture de 300 pages


Ne me dites pas qu'une blondasse manucurée, américaine de surcroît, est capable de compter jusqu'à 300 ???!!!  
Si ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Août 2007)

A vrai dire c'est surtout le "am&#233;ricaine" qui pose probl&#232;me...


----------



## meskh (17 Août 2007)

7 Tonnes 2


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Août 2007)

Joli pied de nez aux lois sur la gravitation, mais &#224; mon avis, ils se sont plant&#233;s, &#231;a doit &#234;tre plut&#244;t 10 ou 12T, parce que sans un squelette en titane renforc&#233;, aux deuxi&#232;me rebond, la pauvre b&#234;te se payait d&#233;j&#224; au minimum quatre fractures :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2007)

meskh a dit:


> 7 Tonnes 2



Génial!    

:mouais: Mais c'est moi où il n'y a pas de son ?


----------



## jphg (17 Août 2007)

Photo tir&#233;e d'une affiche de l'Aeroflot, + video d'&#233;l&#233;phants nageurs








[YOUTUBE]ywXYfLFapLY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Août 2007)

jphg a dit:


> Photo tirée d'un affiche de l'Aeroflot, + video d'elephants nageurs



Mince, Dumbo à fait une belle poussée de croissance ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2007)

Hooooo ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiii une s&#233;rie &#233;l&#233;phants, j'adoooooore les &#233;l&#233;phants!
jphg  !
&#231;a me fait penser &#224; cette excellente pub pour coca-cola (d'ailleurs je me suis toujours demand&#233;e pourquoi est-ce qu'ils faisaient des pub pour coca, ils en ont besoin ? )

[youtube]N4V6TUOVImg[/youtube]​


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2007)

Je trouve les quizz japonais assez sport.


----------



## two (17 Août 2007)

ninos




d&#233;cid&#233;ment je sais ins&#233;rer une vid&#233;o youtube mais dailymotion ca ne passe pas


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je trouve les quizz japonais assez sport.



Ou comment mettre en pratique l'opéra de Tchaïkovski.


----------



## two (17 Août 2007)

euh ... c'est assez sport &#224; votre gout?


----------



## two (18 Août 2007)

[dm]Pb5Y8CJhGdmazjArZ[/dm]


merci iDuck, comme cela ca marche

et pour cela une seconde

[dm]1bjn94oJKDUqmjyga[/dm]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2007)

[DM]7jPxJ0rUDMCUIiUwh[/DM]


----------



## two (18 Août 2007)

faut qu'jaille &#224; bruxelles leur apprendre  

pour ceux qui ne l'auraient pas remarqu&#233; ce clip y a &#233;t&#233; tourn&#233;


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Août 2007)

two a dit:


> (...)
> 
> (vidéo)



Un amour mortel.


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Août 2007)

Musicoth&#233;rapie. 


Merci PC IMpact.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Musicothérapie.
> 
> 
> Merci PC IMpact.


Génial !    :love:  



Histoire de la Star Ac :

[DM]7s5ZLkCXlK0G0hbFr[/DM]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]gxz8vSh6wu8[/YOUTUBE]

J'avais bien aimé le livre. Je suis curieux de voir le film.


----------



## two (19 Août 2007)

iDuck et Mobyduck 

*
Mauvais Role*
[dm]6MUNiHNgB80tEj54T[/dm]

(font des choses vraiment sympa chez supinfo)



ps : Bon 6 000 &#232;me post iDuck


----------



## two (19 Août 2007)

*L'engrenage

*[DM]6W0NIm1JTOGHojhR8[/DM]


----------



## SirG (19 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> J'avais bien aimé le livre. Je suis curieux de voir le film.



Encore un qui est sponsorisé par Apple.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2007)

Two, très sympa tes vidéos.  

Ah oui, tiens : j'avais pas fait gaffe. Merci.


----------



## two (19 Août 2007)

[DM]1zUkiLr4r7F2RiRVp[/DM]

après j'arrète car sinon je vais monopoliser ce fil


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Two, très sympa tes vidéos.
> 
> Ah oui, tiens : j'avais pas fait gaffe. Merci.


Oui j'ai bien aim&#233; L' Engrenage et j'ai pas encore regarder le dernier



			
				vBull' a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez gnagnagna gnagnagna two.


----------



## kisco (19 Août 2007)

oh le mignon b&#233;b&#233; panda !

[YOUTUBE]FzRH3iTQPrk[/YOUTUBE]

edit : _d&#233;sol&#233; si on l'a d&#233;j&#224; montr&#233;, j'ai pourtant fait une recherche avec panda _ :rose:


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> (vidéo)
> 
> J'avais bien aimé le livre. Je suis curieux de voir le film.



Il a l'air bien barré le film.


----------



## Malkovitch (19 Août 2007)

Si il est au moins aussi barr&#233; que le livre &#231;a ira  

[DM]1iATZKBOk40WnjlC4[/DM] 

Si d&#233;j&#224; bu, ben bon rebuvation.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]msLBqzsiJ8U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Août 2007)

De quoi être vert.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Août 2007)




----------



## Mobyduck (20 Août 2007)

On a pas idée de presser une chenille du palmier devant une demoiselle.


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Août 2007)

A new crooner


----------



## tweek (21 Août 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> A new crooner



Big Gay Al?


----------



## tweek (22 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]Le-4Y1eyvdk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Août 2007)

Un fan pas content.
[YOUTUBE]2WxHHYxmHGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Août 2007)

Le mec à ptet pas entièrement tort, mais il serait ptet temps de perdre ses illusions :sleep: 

(Puis les effets de texte de la vidéo sont très casse-burnes au passage, sans compter les fautes d'orthographe)


----------



## SirG (22 Août 2007)

Heureusement que la musique de VNV Nation relève le tout.


----------



## SirG (23 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]msLBqzsiJ8U[/YOUTUBE]



Dans la même série, celle-là n'est pas mal non plus.

[YOUTUBE]HhI28bX-5u4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Août 2007)

Post&#233; sur le forum clan-m4k, vive les d&#233;put&#233;s fran&#231;ais !


----------



## tweek (24 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]hc9msQZROIc[/YOUTUBE]

Si vous aimez les chats..


----------



## meskh (24 Août 2007)

et avec des lapins


----------



## jphg (24 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Si vous aimez les chats..



mdr, c'est un ventilocat !


----------



## Malkovitch (24 Août 2007)

Mais c'est le chat que j'ai balancé ya 2 jours !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> vid&#233;o
> 
> Si vous aimez les chats..



Chat tourne tourne ...


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Août 2007)

...Et dit moi de quoi il retourne.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Chat tourne tourne ...


Chat tourne mais à un moment le réalisateur dit "Coupez !" :afraid:


----------



## Nobody (24 Août 2007)

Le combat de rock. 

Gotainer, c'est d'enfer. :love:


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]IFKXqG_hBoI[/YOUTUBE]

le chant du dindon


----------



## tweek (24 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> le chant du dindon




Bienvenue à Beauf Land..


----------



## rizoto (24 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> [youtube]IFKXqG_hBoI[/youtube]
> 
> le chant du dindon



C'est toi mac inside???? 

Je ne savais pas que tu habitais dans une présipauté


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]udMe7CZI2eo[/YOUTUBE]

enjoy :love:


----------



## SirG (25 Août 2007)

J'aurais pensé à autre chose, plus écologique.


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2007)

enfin vous tout ce que la mer rejete je vais peu &#234;tre essayer


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> enfin vous tout ce que la mer rejete je vais peu &#234;tre essayer



:affraid: Vous pouvez commencer &#224; couvrir vos piscines


----------



## alèm (26 Août 2007)

macinside a dit:


> enfin vous tout ce que la mer rejete je vais peu être essayer



_il a dit quoi là ? 

sinon, ça ne vous fait pas penser à StJohnPerse voire SirMacGregor ? _


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2007)

si si :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Août 2007)

Il est très chanceux en ce cas.


----------



## alèm (26 Août 2007)

_c'est &#233;tonnant ce qu'il lui ressemble&#8230; en tout cas ! 
_


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Août 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4380074 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est &#233;tonnant ce qu'il lui ressemble&#8230; en tout cas !
> _


J'ai vu un clip tr&#232;s sympa &#224; la tv, mais je ne sais ni le nom de la chanson, ni le nom de l'artiste/interpr&#232;te. Du coup je le retrouve pas 

C'&#233;tait un truc avec des dessins qui bouge sur des t-shirt principalement. Si quelqu'un voit de quoi je parle... 


P.S.: par contre la musique c'&#233;tait sans plus


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Août 2007)

Ca?


----------



## SirG (26 Août 2007)

On dit d'eux qu'ils seraient les nouveaux Daft Punk. C'est sûrement vrai car comme Daft Punk, j'aime pas.


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Août 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ca?


:love: ouais c'est ça 
Bon par contre niveau musique j'apprecie pas tellement, c'est juste le clip que je trouve terrible 



SirG a dit:


> On dit d'eux qu'ils seraient les nouveaux Daft Punk. C'est sûrement vrai car comme Daft Punk, j'aime pas.


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Août 2007)

Numéricâble l'utilise dans sa pub comme fond musical...

...d'ailleurs j'avoue qu'elle commence doucement à me gonfler.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]eHBZcO-WHpA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tweek (27 Août 2007)

Le chien a l'air plus intelligent que la grognasse qui présente.


----------



## rizoto (27 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Le chien a l'air plus intelligent que la grognasse qui pr&#233;sente.



Que fait un matelas dans une piscine verte?


----------



## tweek (27 Août 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Que fait un matelas dans une piscine verte?



Permettre au chien d'aller chercher baballe?



Duh... j'ai mal au crâne..


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> (vidéo)



Ou comment faire compliquer quand on peut faire simple.  

Grande classe le clébard.


----------



## two (29 Août 2007)

virtual boxing
[dm]50TtHXinVK1yDjONA[/dm]


pauvre volatile
[dm]3XQSCPBI5TLGUjWiA[/dm]


ps :  la vid&#233;o du chien qui ne veut pas trop se mouiller... je crois bien l'avoir post&#233;e sur ce fil il y a quelques mois - mais toujours aussi simpa


----------



## theozdevil (29 Août 2007)

une bonne petite pour bien commencer la journée

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnWsL9mWaO0


----------



## dellys (29 Août 2007)

Déjà vu ?

[YOUTUBE]Yqf3cGctXsg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arlequin (29 Août 2007)

ras le bol de crazy frog 

[YOUTUBE]G7qmJc0lk9o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rizoto (29 Août 2007)

Je plussoie !! c'est insuportable


----------



## Malkovitch (30 Août 2007)

[YOUTUBE]7OtDLyRn5a8[/YOUTUBE]

Les jouets, la bouffe, les médicaments, manquaient que les Ferraris chinoises. Bon japonaises.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2007)

Malkovitch a dit:


> Vide et haut
> 
> Les jouets, la bouffe, les médicaments, manquaient que les Ferraris chinoises. Bon japonaises.



A noter qu'à partir du moment ou il virait les logos Toyota pour mettre ses chevaux cabrés, il sortait du domaine du tuning pour entrer dans celui de la contrefaçon ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]Fj08LvJpKWk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rizoto (1 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A noter qu'à partir du moment ou il virait les logos Toyota pour mettre ses chevaux cabrés, il sortait du domaine du tuning pour entrer dans celui de la contrefaçon ...



Rabat joie !  

C'est juste un passionné et sa voiture, une maquette à grande échelle


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Rabat joie !
> 
> C'est juste un passionné et sa voiture, une maquette à grande échelle



Ch'suis pas certain que les MiB de chez Ferrari voient les choses de cet il s'ils tombent là dessus.

Jusqu'à ce jour, toutes les imitations de modèles de voitures anciennes et/ou prestigieuses ont toujours été clairement identifiés comme tels, là, le but clairement affiché est de faire prendre ce bitzas pour une vraie Ferrari (au moins vu de l'extérieur). J'ai peur que le sens de l'humour si réputé  des gens de Maranello ne soit quelque peu pris en défaut en cette affaire. :mouais:


----------



## rizoto (1 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ch'suis pas certain que les MiB de chez Ferrari voient les choses de cet il s'ils tombent là dessus.
> 
> Jusqu'à ce jour, toutes les imitations de modèles de voitures anciennes et/ou prestigieuses ont toujours été clairement identifiés comme tels, là, le but clairement affiché est de faire prendre ce bitzas pour une vraie Ferrari (au moins vu de l'extérieur). J'ai peur que le sens de l'humour si réputé  des gens de Maranello ne soit quelque peu pris en défaut en cette affaire. :mouais:




Je comprend ton point de vue (et celui de Ferrari) mais pas besoin d'en faire une affaire ... 

quoi que, le kit carrosserie ! d'ou vient il ? Ca se vend ce genre de chose? Si des personnes font du business alors Ok. c'est Mal


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Septembre 2007)

Les pubs des années 80 étaient chantantes... pas sûr que je vais le regretter. 

A.


----------



## two (1 Septembre 2007)

:rateau:

[DM]678MvMtYVA2JRkdN2[/DM]


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Septembre 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Les pubs des ann&#233;es 80 &#233;taient chantantes... pas s&#251;r que je vais le regretter.
> 
> A.


Pffff la pub du d&#233;but ils ont trop copi&#233; sur la vid&#233;o GMail quoi... Juste remplac&#233; le logo GMail par un bol...


----------



## meskh (1 Septembre 2007)

Spiderman


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Septembre 2007)

two a dit:


> :rateau:
> 
> (vidéo)



Le fromage qui tue.     :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (1 Septembre 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Les pubs des années 80 étaient chantantes... pas sûr que je vais le regretter.
> 
> A.



 Certes.   Mais ceci dit, celles de Gotainer sortent quand même du lot.


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Septembre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Certes.   Mais ceci dit, celles de Gotainer sortent quand même du lot.



Il a fait lesquelles? 

A.


----------



## two (1 Septembre 2007)

banga entre autres

et ca aussi ... (bon c'est une parodie mais la bande son est bonne)
[youtube]6DIaAFp7tmc[/youtube]

 [youtube]ItTgXiNxhHU[/youtube]


----------



## fredintosh (1 Septembre 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Il a fait lesquelles?
> 
> A.



Parmi celles de ta vid&#233;o, au minimum, Banga et Belle des champs.   
Mais bon, faut &#233;couter &#231;a au 12&#232;me degr&#233;. :style:


----------



## meskh (3 Septembre 2007)

wii


----------



## two (3 Septembre 2007)

process enacted
[DM]Roc52t08sID5Qjd0h[/DM]


----------



## Berthold (4 Septembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> wii


 Même les chiens, ils nous les addictionnent aux jeux vidéos, maint'nant ! :hein:


----------



## rizoto (4 Septembre 2007)

Berthold a dit:


> Même les chiens, ils nous les addictionnent aux jeux vidéos, maint'nant ! :hein:



"addictionnent" du verbe addictionner biensur


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2007)

Et _biensur_ en un seul mot, &#233;videmment


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2007)

[DM]5GeJMTG0NilUdjNpj[/DM]


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4392270 a dit:
			
		

> Et _biensur_ en un seul mot, &#233;videmment


benouais...


----------



## Arlequin (5 Septembre 2007)

orana


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> orana


Superbe !


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Septembre 2007)

Effectivement.


----------



## tweek (5 Septembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]bJHdkkH8E0g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]2LoYM5OWIqI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## two (6 Septembre 2007)

J'en veux un 
[DM]owyVZUPcL06zrkt7C[/DM]


----------



## two (6 Septembre 2007)

Tong
[dm]6ETi75B7Cdi4YkqN6[/dm]


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Septembre 2007)

Science son conscience n'est que ruine...tout cour.


----------



## SirG (6 Septembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]rDSKOLES13g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Septembre 2007)

two a dit:


> J'en veux un


J'ai retrouv&#233; la m&#234;me vid&#233;o sur YouTube, avec une meilleure qualit&#233;.

La vid&#233;o originale au format QT est ici, mais p&#232;se 86,6Mo.

Pour des infos sur l'appareil, voir par l&#224;.


----------



## p4bl0 (6 Septembre 2007)

Un g&#233;n&#233;rique des Simpsons en version Star Wars sur blogeek.ch : http://www.blogeek.ch/index.php?2007/09/03/2627-generique-des-simpsons-en-version-star-wars


Retrouv&#233; tr&#232;s facilement gr&#226;ce &#224; la recherche maintenant disponible dans Google Reader !! :love:


----------



## richard-deux (6 Septembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


>



  
Cela me rappelle mon premier Kernel Panic. 



p4bl0 a dit:


> Un g&#233;n&#233;rique des Simpsons en version Star Wars sur blogeek.ch : http://www.blogeek.ch/index.php?2007/09/03/2627-generique-des-simpsons-en-version-star-wars



Superbe. :love:


----------



## two (6 Septembre 2007)

Je sais c'est pas gentil :rose:

[youtube]nRKIDdIaFyE[/youtube]


----------



## Malkovitch (6 Septembre 2007)

Grouve ton violon !

A regarder 2 fois : une pour la chorégraphie , vraiment ... spéciale. ya pleins de moonwalk© différents. Une autre pour le violon. Après les gouts les couleurs hein.


----------



## two (6 Septembre 2007)

ca c'est du sport


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Septembre 2007)

two a dit:


> ca c'est du sport



Je dirais même plus, c'est bath.


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Septembre 2007)

La batt c'est bath 

16,3 Mo tout de même :rose:


----------



## Berthold (8 Septembre 2007)

Une nouvelle méthode de chasse de la mouette rieuse ?

[YOUTUBE]IyLRLwHQWJ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## supermoquette (8 Septembre 2007)

45 minutes de science fiction&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Septembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> La batt c'est bath
> 
> 16,3 Mo tout de même :rose:


   



Berthold a dit:


> Une nouvelle méthode de chasse de la mouette rieuse ?
> 
> vidéo


 :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:    
Toi cliquer sur smileys qui cachent un lien


----------



## r0m1 (9 Septembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> 45 minutes de science fiction&#8230;



je suis assez horrifi&#233; ...:affraid: :affraid: y'a vraiment des malades !!


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Septembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> La batt c'est bath
> 
> 16,3 Mo tout de même :rose:



Gare au gorille.  

In The Air Tonight...  :love:



supermoquette a dit:


> 45 minutes de science fiction



C'est...  :mouais:


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Septembre 2007)

Un Mac Mini dans une Corvette
(plus une vidéo sur les possibles futures prothèses)


----------



## Malkovitch (9 Septembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est...  :mouais:



Triste.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> 45 minutes de science fiction&#8230;





r0m1 a dit:


> je suis assez horrifi&#233; ...:affraid: :affraid: y'a vraiment des malades !!





Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est...  :mouais:


Je me suis tap&#233; les 45 minutes et je n'ai rien vu de tout &#231;a. Ni science-fiction, ni psychopathes, juste des mecs terrifi&#233;s &#224; l'id&#233;e d'&#234;tre seuls, d'&#234;tre largu&#233;s, de perdre ce &#224; quoi ils tiennent le plus au monde. Des mecs qui ont manifestement tous tr&#232;s mal v&#233;cu la perte de leur m&#232;re et qui cherchent dans la compagnie de poup&#233;es vulgaires l'image d'une femme qui ne les d&#233;cevra jamais, qui ne les quittera jamais. Humanit&#233; malade ? Oui, sans l'ombre d'un doute. Mais humanit&#233; tout de m&#234;me.


Malkovitch a dit:


> Triste.


C'est surtout &#231;a oui. Bien avant d'&#234;tre horrible, monstrueux ou malsain : c'est triste.


----------



## scoodyflo (9 Septembre 2007)

> juste des mecs terrifiés à l'idée d'être seuls



cela résume bien cette vidéo, c'est le drame d'une solitude...


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Septembre 2007)

flobipro a dit:


> cela résume bien cette vidéo, c'est le drame d'une solitude...


Hey ! retourne dans ton profile et change ton "Lieu" !! (met "3 lignes plus bas" si tu veux que les gens clique sur "trouvez-moi")

Les balises BB sont pas interpr&#233;t&#233;es partout !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> (met "3 lignes plus bas" si tu veux que les gens clique sur "trouvez-moi")



Nan nan, c'est © Pascal 77, ça !


----------



## scoodyflo (9 Septembre 2007)

Hey 2 secondes là ! :bebe:


----------



## Eul Mulot (9 Septembre 2007)

En tout cas vu le prix du bouzin &#231;a fait marcher le commerce ...

@flobipro: Joli avatar !


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan nan, c'est © Pascal 77, ça !


Ah ouais merde


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je me suis tap&#233; les 45 minutes et je n'ai rien vu de tout &#231;a. Ni science-fiction, ni psychopathes, juste des mecs terrifi&#233;s &#224; l'id&#233;e d'&#234;tre seuls, d'&#234;tre largu&#233;s, de perdre ce &#224; quoi ils tiennent le plus au monde. Des mecs qui ont manifestement tous tr&#232;s mal v&#233;cu la perte de leur m&#232;re et qui cherchent dans la compagnie de poup&#233;es vulgaires l'image d'une femme qui ne les d&#233;cevra jamais, qui ne les quittera jamais. Humanit&#233; malade ? Oui, sans l'ombre d'un doute. Mais humanit&#233; tout de m&#234;me.
> 
> C'est surtout &#231;a oui. Bien avant d'&#234;tre horrible, monstrueux ou malsain : c'est triste.



Je n'ai pas trouv&#233; &#231;a horrible, juste bizarre.


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je me suis tap&#233; les 45 minutes et je n'ai rien vu de tout &#231;a. Ni science-fiction, ni psychopathes, juste des mecs terrifi&#233;s &#224; l'id&#233;e d'&#234;tre seuls, d'&#234;tre largu&#233;s, de perdre ce &#224; quoi ils tiennent le plus au monde. Des mecs qui ont manifestement tous tr&#232;s mal v&#233;cu la perte de leur m&#232;re et qui cherchent dans la compagnie de poup&#233;es vulgaires l'image d'une femme qui ne les d&#233;cevra jamais, qui ne les quittera jamais. Humanit&#233; malade ? Oui, sans l'ombre d'un doute. Mais humanit&#233; tout de m&#234;me.
> 
> C'est surtout &#231;a oui. Bien avant d'&#234;tre horrible, monstrueux ou malsain : c'est triste.


Merci pour ce court r&#233;sum&#233;  .

Parce que moi je n'ai pas eu le courage de visionner les 45 minutes. Vu l'atmosph&#232;re du reportage, j'ai zapp&#233; avant la fin de la premi&#232;re minute.


----------



## tweek (10 Septembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]mr8KrF8vNPM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Septembre 2007)

Déjà bu.


----------



## tweek (10 Septembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Déjà bu.



Ah merde.. :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Septembre 2007)

This bird has flown


----------



## SirG (10 Septembre 2007)

[DM]5fz8mXgzdjSKB4xMh[/DM]


----------



## Melounette (11 Septembre 2007)

Hiiiiii enfin le trailer de la saison 4 de Desperate Housewives ! \o/:love:
Et venez pas me dire que c'est pas des images animées sympas, hein.
Bon qui reçoit ABC le 30 septembre ? Je fais bien la cuisine, je suis prop' et j'ai tous mes vaccins.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Septembre 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Je fais bien la cuisine, je suis prop' et j'ai tous mes vaccins.



Oui, certes... Mais tu bois comme un trou ; ce qui risque de faire fuir même les plus morts de faim délicats esthètes qui hantent ces vespasiennes de luxe...


----------



## sylko (11 Septembre 2007)

Donnez-leur un iPhone et qu'on en finisse. 

[DM]x2y95q_iphone-hakka_fun[/DM]


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Septembre 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Donnez-leur un iPhone et qu'on en finisse.
> 
> (vid&#233;o fant&#244;me)



Marche pas.


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Septembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Marche pas.


D'après le code, ça devait être ça.


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Septembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> D'après le code, ça devait être ça.



Hum, la traduction est très approximative je trouve...


----------



## jphg (11 Septembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]XngQJzAmVm8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dellys (11 Septembre 2007)

Massacre à la tronçonneuse new version

[dm]5ve8RArBO30GskLo7[/dm]


----------



## dellys (11 Septembre 2007)

Bonus : C'est pas sorcier new version

[DM]4rO6q1bJZF0L6gihq[/DM]


----------



## dellys (11 Septembre 2007)

Je ne sais pas si c'est le son ou les images le plus drôle 

[YOUTUBE]g7ihgP2eD10[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jphg (11 Septembre 2007)

(tr&#232;s bon, Dellys)

Allez, un nouveau best-of Star Wars (cliquez sur les vignettes) :

Star Wars Gangsta Rap // Star Wars + Boogie nights (pour les anglophones car tout est dans le texte) // Star Wars Help Desk (le centre d'assistance t&#233;l&#233;phonique de l'&#201;toile de la Mort, en anglais aussi. Fait un peu penser &#224; Troops dans le ton&#8230 // un best-of de fautes de raccord // Star Wars lost intro (s&#233;quence coup&#233;e d'intro &#224; l'episode IV) // l'&#233;pisode sp&#233;cial No&#235;l condens&#233; en 5 minutes (l'original date de 1978)


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Septembre 2007)

Vu chez Gonzague aujourd'hui :
[DM]6EVPLfsldTOMy6r5[/DM]


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Septembre 2007)

Déjà bu.


----------



## tweek (12 Septembre 2007)

dellys a dit:


> Massacre &#224; la tron&#231;onneuse new version



   :love:  enorme!


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Septembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]qjqV6jcuUBA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]BRyfrvfL7Ps[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ZE9B6cRZMG0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Yeu2ez0vub0[/YOUTUBE]​
Ben merde.


----------



## SirG (12 Septembre 2007)

C'est pas évident de parler français.


----------



## dellys (12 Septembre 2007)

Déjà vu ? Possible mais c'est tellement bon ! 

StarTreck par Kad&Olivier

[DM]55azY1Oa9wVWs4Mzs[/DM]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2007)

[DM]69rZJLNBdzdxHkNtH[/DM]


----------



## jphg (12 Septembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]DXQBsbcXooM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Berthold (12 Septembre 2007)

Un clip de la Grande Sophie. :love: 1000 excuses si déjà bu.

[YOUTUBE]y1U3eV2Mx-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Septembre 2007)

Je viens de tomber la-dessus ... déjà bu ou pas ?
[YOUTUBE]9iTorvHiQJw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Septembre 2007)

Nan, pas celle-là.


----------



## macinside (13 Septembre 2007)

lego powah :love:

[youtube]_I7BGUT3FQY[/youtube]


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Septembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> lego powah :love:
> 
> (vid&#233;o)



C'est un bon r&#233;sum&#233; du film.


----------



## tweek (14 Septembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]eZPOfwVhokI[/YOUTUBE]

poum.


----------



## two (14 Septembre 2007)

[dm]3fd3wdllyq9vnkUub[/dm]

:love:


et dans un autre style
[DM]P9MorLBV4lijxkMKy[/DM]


----------



## cyp (14 Septembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> ...
> 
> poum.



Pas très courageux ces soldats


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Septembre 2007)

cyp a dit:


> Pas tr&#232;s courageux ces soldats


Hum... Je crois qu'au contraire ils ont eu un bon r&#233;flexe, qui aurait pu &#234;tre salvateur. Imagine si le missile avait normalement explos&#233; !

Enfin, &#231;a aurait pu &#234;tre un ICBM &#224; t&#234;te nucl&#233;aire... et l&#224;, inutile de courir !


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Septembre 2007)

two a dit:


> (L'esquive)
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...



Belles trouvailles.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Septembre 2007)

Ou comment faire la promo de ses sponsors d'une manière originale et amusante.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2007)

Misery\'s Hole


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Septembre 2007)

[youtube]fHm2TZK8y7A[/youtube]


----------



## tweek (15 Septembre 2007)

Regarder Dora rend épileptique


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Septembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Regarder Dora rend épileptique


Toi tu l'es d&#233;j&#224; j'te rappel... Ou alors tu n'es pas le vrai tweek


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]X2SHUI2od6k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> vidéo


Faut pas nous chercher des poux dans la tête ! Sinon, on nous trouve !     


Hep taxi !


----------



## tweek (16 Septembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Toi tu l'es déjà j'te rappel... Ou alors tu n'es pas le vrai tweek



Nan, je me roule pas par-terre en hurlant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2007)

[youtube]afE44cHNkEg[/youtube]


----------



## tweek (18 Septembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Velib' FreeRide



J'adore les commentaires, surtout en page 5


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Septembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> *Velib' Freeride*



 Une chanson qui résume bien ce que subissent ces vélos :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (18 Septembre 2007)

Metallica qui reprend Goldorak, j'adore :love: 

[YOUTUBE]L-qU9ZWU4dg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Septembre 2007)

Ca se voit que c'est pas Metallica &#224; la miousique quand m&#234;me


----------



## JPTK (18 Septembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ca se voit que c'est pas Metallica à la miousique quand même




Si si c'est eux, tu les connais mal


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Septembre 2007)

Ouai, c'est vrai que Metallica avec des synth&#233;s et sans les 2 grattes, avec pas la m&#234;me voix que Hetfield c'est normal


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Septembre 2007)

Je met le lien parce que c'est sur un site, et c'est la seule que j'ai trouvée sous-titrées...

Un travesti fan de britney qui pète un cable


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Septembre 2007)

Il prend des trucs?  

Ce mettre dans des &#233;tats pareils pour une histoire de paparazzi ou autres quolibets colport&#233;s par la "presse", franchement, c'est pas s&#233;rieux...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Septembre 2007)

Ce qui me fait bien marrer c'est le mec quand il veux "laissez là maintenant ! je suis sérieux!" 
Hihihi ben qu'il soit sérieux, mais je crois pas que ça va changer grand chose, sa volonté... 

D'ailleurs au début dans les choses qu'elle à vécu, je crois qu'il a oublié 
"Elle à gagné des millions !"
"Elle est devenue célèbre !"
Et quelques autres...

 



Leave her alone !


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Septembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Il prend des trucs?





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ce qui me fait bien marrer c'est le mec ...


Ah ? S&#233;rieux, c'&#233;tait un mec ?...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Septembre 2007)

Un travesti c'est marqu&#233; sur le lien


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Un travesti c'est marqué sur le lien



Pas un travesti, juste un jeune homme sensib' apparemment bien connu sur Internet pour ses podcasts. 

La version française.


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Septembre 2007)

Sa voix &#233;tait particuli&#232;rement aig&#252;e, et il m'a sembl&#233; voir du rimel... enfin, on peut se tromper.


Boire ou conduire... (ouille !)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Sa voix &#233;tait particuli&#232;rement aig&#252;e, et il m'a sembl&#233; voir du rimel... enfin, on peut se tromper.



C'est vrai qu'on peut se poser la question, mais il a juste les yeux maquill&#233;s.


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Septembre 2007)

Le chat aboie, la caravane passe...

(du moins il essaye )


----------



## .Steff (19 Septembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Sa voix &#233;tait particuli&#232;rement aig&#252;e, et il m'a sembl&#233; voir du rimel... enfin, on peut se tromper.
> 
> 
> Boire ou conduire... (ouille !)


boire ou marcher, il faut choisir ...


----------



## Kukana (19 Septembre 2007)

mouhahahaha ! j'ai bien bien ri
pauvre pitit chat

ça
et les remix plutot moyen


----------



## Kukana (19 Septembre 2007)

voila quelque videos qui devrait au moins vous faire sourire

iPhone

Anmation 3D d'un oiseau

Et un rebel de l'ecran

concr&#232;tement j'en ai encore des sympa


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Septembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> voila quelque videos qui devrait au moins vous faire sourire
> 
> iPhone
> 
> ...


Les trois vid&#233;o sont tr&#232;s sympa !
La suite de la derni&#232;re :
[youtube]RTPpbHueNJ4[/youtube]

La vid&#233;o de pr&#233;sentation de Google Docs :
[youtube]eRqUE6IHTEA[/youtube]


----------



## Kukana (19 Septembre 2007)

la premiere je l'ai vu 2 sec apres avoir poster .... ^^
et la deuxieme et tres joli 

1
2
IL fait bien son boulot la dessus iPapy


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

Attention au flood


----------



## SirG (20 Septembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]jwC544Z37qo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Septembre 2007)

[youtube]2c7fa1QeyOY[/youtube]


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> vidéo un tantinet énervante



« cest un peu que de la gueule mais jaime bien »


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Septembre 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> &#171; c&#8217;est un peu que de la gueule mais j&#8217;aime bien &#187;


pareil  

Le gars est &#233;norme...


----------



## Kukana (20 Septembre 2007)

pochousse  ! ^^


Mais oui&#8230; :sleep: C'est la journ&#233;e ma parole&#8230;


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Septembre 2007)

Donkey Kong Live :love:


Quand les souvenirs de gosses croisent des p'tit cons. :hein:


----------



## SirG (21 Septembre 2007)

A supprimer. Double post. Merci.


----------



## SirG (21 Septembre 2007)

Nouvelle pub Wilkinson.

Qui a dit que Tetris &#233;tait trop dur? 
[YOUTUBE]SYRLTF71Sow[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]sZrs8ZCO8xM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2007)

[youtube]0cjMgSdWaFU[/youtube]


----------



## Paradise (21 Septembre 2007)

Bon c'est pas une vidéo mais bon c'est des images animées


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Septembre 2007)

Et tu trouves &#231;a sympa?


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Septembre 2007)

:afraid: :sick:


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Septembre 2007)

Sans Pitié.


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2007)

Original le marché à Bangkok


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Sans Pitié.


   



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Original le marché à Bangkok


Très, effectivement.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Mobyduck (22 Septembre 2007)

Origine.  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2007)

[DM]7w6TjObikhjuSaiy[/DM]


----------



## scoodyflo (22 Septembre 2007)

Houaou...    bravo pour toutes ces trouvailles !


----------



## p4bl0 (22 Septembre 2007)

Vu chez BeFaure :

[dm]O4cQYSC9qfyYMlg2G[/dm]

@iDuck: l'herbe du papy &#224; l'air meilleure que celle de la bande de jeune qui film


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Septembre 2007)

Je n'avais jamais vu le c&#244;t&#233; sombre de la force si color&#233;.


----------



## p4bl0 (22 Septembre 2007)

je sais pas si on a d&#233;j&#224; post&#233; &#231;a :
*d&#233;fonces tois gratuit :*
[dm]4jB5u0WvdJtHcjRq2[/dm]


----------



## Kukana (22 Septembre 2007)

enorme ! vraiment pas mal apres ya tout qui bouge


----------



## fredintosh (22 Septembre 2007)

C'est dingue ce truc !  

Apr&#232;s, j'avais l'impression que j'&#233;tais dans Dashboard et qu'on me mettait plein de widgets devant les yeux (le fameux effet goutte d'eau).


----------



## two (22 Septembre 2007)

[youtube]i_VuIgOVWx4[/youtube]


----------



## Calor45 (22 Septembre 2007)

Video ultime d'une nana ayant un peu bu sur le plateau du millionnaire...

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2xbj3_katy-bigote-au-millionnaire-pour-un_fun


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Septembre 2007)

In Memoriam.  :love:


Merci PC INpact.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2007)

Calor45 a dit:


> Video ultime d'une nana ayant un peu bu sur le plateau du millionnaire...
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2xbj3_katy-bigote-au-millionnaire-pour-un_fun



Dans la même veine (mais le type n'avait pas bu) :

[DM]1mLkbKLsnlrOIfFOn[/DM]


----------



## Kukana (23 Septembre 2007)

encore du meme style    -> bastien


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Septembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]pnov2fccywE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Kukana (23 Septembre 2007)

animation 3D ...
pas reel


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Septembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> animation 3D ...
> pas reel



m'a fallu effectivement lire les commentaires et revoir la vidéo pour voir les trucages. 

:rose: :rose:  :rose: :rose: 

Mais c'est bien fait non?


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Septembre 2007)

Mouaih... J'ai vu le trucage sans lire les commentaires. Par moments, la "balle" ne bouge pas en m&#234;me temps que l'image r&#233;elle, et il y a quelques violations de la loi de la gravitation.

Il y a encore quelques progr&#232;s &#224; faire, mais c'est un bon d&#233;but. J'en connais qui ont fait des trucages pour des grandes productions hollywoodiennes qui &#233;taient moins bien ficel&#233;s que &#231;a !


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Septembre 2007)

Ce sont les petits détails qui gâchent tout. Même si ça n'a pas de rapport avec les images animées (désolé pour le flood), ça me fait penser aux trucages foireux des affiches publicitaires, et notamment une affiche de film récente qui m'a fait bondir. La voilà:


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Septembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Mouaih... J'ai vu le trucage sans lire les commentaires. Par moments, la "balle" ne bouge pas en m&#234;me temps que l'image r&#233;elle, et il y a quelques violations de la loi de la gravitation.
> 
> Il y a encore quelques progr&#232;s &#224; faire, mais c'est un bon d&#233;but. J'en connais qui ont fait des trucages pour des grandes productions hollywoodiennes qui &#233;taient moins bien ficel&#233;s que &#231;a !


de m&#234;me pour le premier paragraphe, surtout pour la gravitation. 

N'emp&#234;che que j'ai un pote qui fait &#231;a et m&#234;me mieux (&#224; part le truc du ventilo ) avec un vrai ballon et ses vrai pieds.


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Septembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ce sont les petits détails qui gâchent tout. Même si ça n'a pas de rapport avec les images animées (désolé pour le flood), ça me fait penser aux trucages foireux des affiches publicitaires, et notamment une affiche de film récente qui m'a fait bondir. La voilà:


Tiens c'est vrai, les seins de Catherien Zeta-Jones sont plus gros en vrai non ?


 Sinon je vois pas de quoi tu parles... :hein:


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Septembre 2007)

Question: comment tout cela peut-il bien avoir &#233;t&#233; &#233;clair&#233; ? :mouais: 

De toute &#233;vidence, il y a un gros probl&#232;me avec les ombres, et &#231;a tue le r&#233;alisme de la sc&#232;ne.

En plus, le graphiste n'est pas all&#233; cherch&#233; bien loin ses mod&#232;les, parce que j'ai retrouv&#233; une autre affiche sur le web qui d&#233;voile toute la maladresse du trucage :

L'image de l'actrice a tout bonnement &#233;t&#233; retourn&#233;e !


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Septembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Question: comment tout cela peut-il bien avoir &#233;t&#233; &#233;clair&#233; ? :mouais:
> 
> De toute &#233;vidence, il y a un gros probl&#232;me avec les ombres, et &#231;a tue le r&#233;alisme de la sc&#232;ne.
> 
> ...


Effectivement maintenant que tu le dis pour les ombres ! 

En plus j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas que l'image de l'actrice qui a &#233;t&#233; retourn&#233;e : il y a aussi le gars qui est r&#233;utilis&#233; : regarde la position de ses mains ! La gamine en jaune c'est un trucage aussi !! (enfin sa pr&#233;sence quoi... !)


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Septembre 2007)

Au final, &#231;a nous fait une image dont l'&#233;clairage est tout bonnement impossible &#224; r&#233;aliser.

Pour vous amuser, passez un peu de temps &#224; regarder ce type de d&#233;tail sur les affiches et dans les spots publicitaires qui passent &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;. Vous verrez &#224; quel point les trucages sont parfois grossiers.


----------



## Kukana (23 Septembre 2007)

moi j'aime bien le fait que la fille en jaune a remplacer une casserole 
64=65


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Septembre 2007)

Ouep, ben dans la colonne "incroyable mais vrai" (tag de la vidéo 64=65) j'ai trouvé ça...

Le plus incroyable est ptet pas le mec qui se trompe mais les 56% du public qui ont voté soleil et 2% pour mars...
[YOUTUBE]v3KRa37X42A&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Septembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ouep, ben dans la colonne "incroyable mais vrai" (tag de la vidéo 64=65) j'ai trouvé ça...
> 
> Le plus incroyable est ptet pas le mec qui se trompe mais les 56% du public qui ont voté soleil et 2% pour mars...
> [YOUTUBE]v3KRa37X42A&[/YOUTUBE]


oh le truc de fou !!!!!


----------



## fredintosh (23 Septembre 2007)

Donc, 52&#37; du public &#8212; qui vote, donc celui qui croit savoir &#8212; est persuad&#233; que le soleil tourne autour de la Terre, ou bien n'a pas compris la "subtilit&#233;" de la question.
On comprend mieux pourquoi les croyances irrationnelles ont encore un terrain tr&#232;s favorable pour se d&#233;velopper, m&#234;me dans nos contr&#233;es dites civilis&#233;es et cultiv&#233;es...


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Septembre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Donc, 52&#37; du public &#8212; qui vote, donc celui qui croit savoir &#8212; est persuad&#233; que le soleil tourne autour de la Terre, ou bien n'a pas compris la "subtilit&#233;" de la question.
> On comprend mieux pourquoi les croyances irrationnelles ont encore un terrain tr&#232;s favorable pour se d&#233;velopper, m&#234;me dans nos contr&#233;es dites civilis&#233;es et cultiv&#233;es...


&#231;a explique pas mal de chose comme la pr&#233;sence d'&#233;glises ou d'autre conneries du genre entre des maisons alors...


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Septembre 2007)

Bon, il n'y a finalement pas tant d'h&#233;r&#233;tiques que &#231;a &#224; br&#251;ler.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2007)

[youtube]m20TSyaEEHc[/youtube]

:rateau:


----------



## two (23 Septembre 2007)

ca c'est du bol...
[youtubE]wGUZLxVwJRQ[/youtubE]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> &#231;a explique pas mal de chose comme la pr&#233;sence d'&#233;glises ou d'autre conneries du genre entre des maisons alors...


Ton avis sur les églises et par extension, la religion n'a pas sa place ici


----------



## fredintosh (23 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4414836 a dit:
			
		

> Ton avis sur les églises et par extension, la religion n'a pas sa place ici



Mea culpa, c'est un peu moi qui ai entraîné la discussion sur ce terrain glissant... :rose:


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Nattliv - mensv&#228;rk*:rateau:



Ca c'est du professionnalisme! 



two a dit:


> ca c'est du bol...



Easy.  _En fait, non, pas si facile_.


----------



## macinside (24 Septembre 2007)

ça s'appelle avoir des testicules de fortes tailles 

[YOUTUBE]rYfhC9ft_hk[/YOUTUBE]

2 em passage sous un autre angle 

[YOUTUBE]qkJr2kY1TqY[/YOUTUBE]

sinon notre armée s'amuse 

[YOUTUBE]tPnwHdmTGPM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Septembre 2007)

C'est moi o&#249; &#224; la fin de la 2&#232;me vid&#233;o on entend un mec gerber ?

(Comment &#231;a je me concentre pas sur l'essentiel mais sur les d&#233;tails de merde ? )


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Septembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> &#231;a s'appelle avoir des testicules de fortes tailles
> ...
> 2 em passage sous un autre angle
> ...


A vouloir trop en faire, j'en connais qui, comme &#231;a, ont fini &#233;cras&#233;s et grill&#233;s dans une certaine for&#234;t fran&#231;aise de triste m&#233;moire...


----------



## tweek (25 Septembre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est moi où à la fin de la 2ème vidéo on entend un mec gerber ?
> 
> (Comment ça je me concentre pas sur l'essentiel mais sur les détails de merde ? )



T'as pas tord, dégueu. 


Moueuurrg


----------



## jpmiss (25 Septembre 2007)

Pastis - Cahouètes

[youtube]mgd7J_9yFzA[/youtube]


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Septembre 2007)

Les cacahou&#232;tes: &#224; consommer avec mod&#233;ration!


----------



## Kukana (25 Septembre 2007)

A se demander si il n'est pas completement fou


----------



## jpmiss (25 Septembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]QSeTEz1JwQs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]-ep7f6DcINU[/YOUTUBE]

Shangaï Express
..​


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Septembre 2007)

C'est une pub pour Malboro ?  ...   Nan, je d&#233;conne. C'est un grand moment de cin&#233;ma  .


EDIT: par contre, dommage qu'il n'y ait plus d'image dans ton fil de novembre 2002.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> EDIT: par contre, dommage qu'il n'y ait plus d'image dans ton fil de novembre 2002.


Autant qu'il m'en souvienne, l'image était celle-ci :


----------



## macinside (26 Septembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]gcHsyatfDhc[/YOUTUBE]


c'est bon vous avez compris ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]MR9qJeuwGdE[/YOUTUBE]
Sa Majesté le roi-père Norodom Sihanouk du Cambodge
..​


----------



## fredintosh (26 Septembre 2007)

J'ai tenu quand m&#234;me 1 minute 30 avant d'arr&#234;ter la vid&#233;o.  

On dirait Elie Seimoun qui chante.


----------



## Kukana (27 Septembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> Video





mouhaha pas mal quoi que la chanson n'est pas super mais le message qu'ils passent est bien


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> *Monica*
> Sa Majest&#233; le roi-p&#232;re Norodom Sihanouk du Cambodge
> ..​


Moi j'ai d&#233;croch&#233; quand il s'est mis &#224; chanter en anglais. La francophonie se perd...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Sa Majesté le roi-père Norodom Sihanouk du Cambodge
> ..​


Franchement, c'est pas pire que ça :

[youtube]HrJ1Ldwz62M[/youtube]


----------



## Kukana (27 Septembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Franchement, c'est pas pire que* &#231;a* :




c'est que c'est encore pire
voila un peu d'originalit&#233; dans ce monde de brutes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> c'est que c'est encore pire
> voila un peu d'originalité dans ce monde de brutes


Elles auraient de la gueule comme ça les petites annonces sur MacGe.


----------



## two (27 Septembre 2007)

[DM]6cNXO5o0eh5polC99[/DM]


----------



## Kukana (27 Septembre 2007)

splendide 
dans le meme style operation quenotte
et le plombier



une question aussi au passage comment on met directement la vidéo on clique sur le bouton dailymotion mais après on écrit quoi ?


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Septembre 2007)

Noise.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Septembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> une question aussi au passage comment on met directement la vidéo on clique sur le bouton dailymotion mais après on écrit quoi ?


Tout est expliqué là.


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Septembre 2007)

Pull !


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Septembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Pull !


 c'est pas sympa du tout comme image


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Septembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> c'est pas sympa du tout comme image


Ouaip... j'en conviens . Mais c'était pour continuer la série des oiseaux victimes du sport (la précédente étant la mouette tirée par le golfeur, un peu plus haut dans le fil).


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ouaip... j'en conviens . Mais c'était pour continuer la série des oiseaux victimes du sport (la précédente étant la mouette tirée par le golfeur, un peu plus haut dans le fil).



En plus, elle soulève deux questions techniques intéressantes :

1) Sur le plan de la marque, le point est-il accordé

2) Qui doit enlever la dépouille du défun ? Les ramasseurs de balle ne sont pas "ramasseurs de pigeons" :hein:


----------



## fredintosh (28 Septembre 2007)

Si le point n'est pas accordé, c'est du vol.


----------



## JPTK (28 Septembre 2007)

> bonjour, ici les images elles doivent bouger, merci



Comme &#231;a ? 






_Nephou qui voulait faire des bisous
se fait rembarrer par JPTK
qui l'a tr&#232;s bien reconnu malgr&#233;
son super costume de travesti_


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Septembre 2007)

Get the Cat.


----------



## Kukana (28 Septembre 2007)

vraiment bien 

et celui la ?

pour ins&#233;rer directement le video j'y arrive po


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Septembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> vraiment bien
> 
> et celui la ?
> 
> pour ins&#233;rer directement le video j'y arrive po


dans la faq > balises bb

_3400&#232;me message _


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Septembre 2007)

Ou suivre le lien qui est dans le post d'iDuck.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]zJM4EBuL82o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Septembre 2007)

Des fois Dailymotion s&#233;lectionne les vid&#233;os similaires de mani&#232;res &#233;trange : je regardais le Clip de "La Fin De Leur Monde", du IAM et je suis tomb&#233; la dessus : http://www.dailymotion.com/nikodu03100/video/x320tg_salle-de-fitness_fun

Y a pas de rapport du tout mais c'est marrant :-D


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]6OFLFBK5JrA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cyp (29 Septembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]Njri8NbwU6k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## F118I4 (29 Septembre 2007)

cyp a dit:


> [ytbe]vid&#233;o[/ytbe]


M&#234;me les gamins s'y mettent!
D' apr&#233;s ce que j' ai attendu il y a un rassemblement de techtonik &#224; Nancy samedi prochain je vais y aller.
Pour les puristes de la danse la techtonik c' est un mixte de lock (le lockin'), vog (le voggin') avec des top rock et up rock.
Ca me fait trop rire comme danse que j' ai bien envie de pratiquer moi qui suis un modeste danseur de breakdance par contre le slim c' est pas pour moi.


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Septembre 2007)

Tokyo Skyline Timelapse - 35 Years in 20...


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Septembre 2007)

Tout ce qui monte doit redescendre.


----------



## SirG (30 Septembre 2007)

Rien ne se perd, rien ne se crée: tout se transforme.


----------



## two (1 Octobre 2007)

une pub pas mal faite


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Octobre 2007)

two a dit:


> une pub pas mal faite



Pas mal, en effet.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Octobre 2007)

[DM]2JEM43R2NEkuflpyR[/DM]


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Octobre 2007)

[dm]3yVWlKH7q2yBmkQ0W[/dm]

^^


----------



## two (1 Octobre 2007)

J'adore le nouveau romantisme :love: :love:   :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

Sublimeuuuh! :love:


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Octobre 2007)

J'ai oubli&#233; de pr&#233;ciser et je ne peux plus &#233;diter.

La vid&#233;o viens de chez LittleGirl


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2007)

[youtube]XrVt2ZcrWUY[/youtube]

J'espère qu'elle n'a pas déjà été postée...


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Octobre 2007)

Trouvé sur "écrans" :



> Graffeur et photographe à Sao Paulo, Alexandre Orion a eu lidée transformer les murs dun tunnel noir de pollution en support de création. A laide dun chiffon, il a réalisé cette étonnante frise de petites têtes de morts intitulée _Ossario_. Si son nettoyage artistique nétait pas condamnable, la mairie a quand même décidé de tout effacer dun coup de karcher. A voir également sur son site, le projet _Metabiotica_, mêlant graff et photographie.



[YOUTUBE]JwsBBIIXT0E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tweek (2 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> J'espère qu'elle n'a pas déjà été postée...



Si!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Octobre 2007)

C'est beau...


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est beau...


N'est-ce pas ? &#199;a donne des id&#233;es.
Pis &#231;a permet &#224; la mairie de nettoyer au moins une partie du tunnel.


----------



## sylko (2 Octobre 2007)

J'imagine que vous l'aviez déjà bue... 

[YOUTUBE]JJZiZHVovU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arlequin (2 Octobre 2007)

excellent !!!!


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Octobre 2007)

sylko a dit:


> J'imagine que vous l'aviez déjà bue...
> 
> [youtube]JJZiZHVovU[/youtube]



Le carré blanc? Oui, ça m'est arrivé.


----------



## Kukana (2 Octobre 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> excellent !!!!



c'est vraiment un jeu ?
c'est trop d'esperer qu'il sera sur mac


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Octobre 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> excellent !!!!



Surtout la méthode de propulsion en air du lardon. Faut montrer ça à Lila tout de suite !


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2007)

Linstallation vidéo _Total Recall_, du jeune artiste canadien Ryan Park, est une succession silencieuse de dix-huit minutes dimages issues du moteur de recherche Google Image. Des images rythmant chaque jour de lexistence de Park. 
  Ryan Park a développé un programme afin daller chercher une image, dans Google Image, pour chaque jour écoulé, depuis le jour de sa naissance (le 21/09/1978) jusquà la date finale du projet (10/08/2007). Concrètement, la requête utilise la norme internationale de datation « yyyy-mm-dd » (par exemple « 2007-08-10 » pour le 10 août 2007). Une fois que la recherche sur la date est lancée, le programme va sélectionner, pour cette journée, limage au plus haut ranking. Celle-ci est alors automatiquement téléchargée et ajoutée à la vidéo.



Ecrans.


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Linstallation vidéo _Total Recall_, du jeune artiste canadien Ryan Park, est une succession silencieuse de dix-huit minutes dimages issues du moteur de recherche Google Image. Des images rythmant chaque jour de lexistence de Park.
> Ryan Park a développé un programme afin daller chercher une image, dans Google Image, pour chaque jour écoulé, depuis le jour de sa naissance (le 21/09/1978) jusquà la date finale du projet (10/08/2007). Concrètement, la requête utilise la norme internationale de datation « yyyy-mm-dd » (par exemple « 2007-08-10 » pour le 10 août 2007). Une fois que la recherche sur la date est lancée, le programme va sélectionner, pour cette journée, limage au plus haut ranking. Celle-ci est alors automatiquement téléchargée et ajoutée à la vidéo.
> 
> 
> ...



Original! 

*===============================*

Bon, un peu de connerie avec la parodie de _Hey There Delilah _qui devient Hey There Chlamydia.


----------



## Souvaroff (3 Octobre 2007)

Ecolos? :mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Octobre 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Ecolos? :mouais:



Ils devraient essayer à Akihabara pour voir... 

_Les prisons japonaises sont très sympa il parait... _


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Octobre 2007)

Paris Hilton chez David Letterman  

David Letterman :love:


----------



## Kukana (3 Octobre 2007)

vraiment tres bien


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Octobre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Paris Hilton chez David Letterman
> 
> David Letterman :love:



Il est génial! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Octobre 2007)

[DM]GrxDBgolebNivlVvW[/DM]


----------



## Kukana (3 Octobre 2007)

sa m'a l'air joli mais ennuyeux


----------



## Kukana (3 Octobre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]EnlCz1P95WM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Octobre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]gAsWbN8F1O8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kukana (3 Octobre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]EeRxvcj0Lss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Octobre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Paris Hilton chez David Letterman
> 
> David Letterman :love:



Monstrueux!  :love:


----------



## sylko (3 Octobre 2007)

Trop fort!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Trop fort!



Animé ET sympa : là, t'as tout bon :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Octobre 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Trop fort!



Petit joueur. 

P.S: Ne pas cliquer sur "Skip trailer".


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Petit joueur.
> 
> P.S: Ne pas cliquer sur "Skip trailer".



L'est déjà passée hier, celle là, j'aime mieux celle de Sylko :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Octobre 2007)

Emi.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]AulVwjcnJhI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Octobre 2007)

Originale.


----------



## two (3 Octobre 2007)

enterr&#233; pour de vrai
[DM]7weSj1bFflOldlmXS[/DM]


----------



## Kukana (4 Octobre 2007)

sssssuuuuuupppppeeerrrrrrrbbbbbeeeeeeee !!


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'est déjà passée hier, celle là, j'aime mieux celle de Sylko :mouais:



Je m'auto-kick de ce fil pour la journée en punition.


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Octobre 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> excellent !!!!





G2LOQ a dit:


> Petit joueur.
> 
> P.S: Ne pas cliquer sur "Skip trailer".


La vid&#233;o est aussi disponible ici sur DailyMotion au format FLV.


----------



## Kukana (4 Octobre 2007)

pitite video bien sympa


[YOUTUBE]p4cP2oy4ebE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Octobre 2007)

two a dit:


> enterré pour de vrai


Excellent   


Quand les lapins crétins se mettent au rugby

[DM]1D4NWLdTCdhgtm3w2[/DM]


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Octobre 2007)

Sans transition...
[YOUTUBE]nZ96rNaHR_E[/YOUTUBE]
Pas au point les gars...


----------



## tirhum (4 Octobre 2007)

J'aime bien celui-ci...
_("babies" All Blacks)_


[YOUTUBE]kd0kDxP04eI[/YOUTUBE]


:love:


----------



## Kukana (5 Octobre 2007)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Pas au point les gars...



c'est qu'il font presque peur les pitio ^^


----------



## two (8 Octobre 2007)

[youtube]xLongUBPm5Y[/youtube]


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Octobre 2007)

Dessins cochons.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Octobre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Dessins cochons.


Excellent


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Octobre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Dessins cochons.


Hahahaha trop bien ^^


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Octobre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Dessins cochons.


Je l'ai reconnu, c'est Gribouille !


----------



## fredintosh (9 Octobre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je l'ai reconnu, c'est Gribouille !



Pour les plus jeunes (ou trop vieux) qui ne comprendraient pas :

[YOUTUBE]sve9B5pvGC4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Octobre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Pour les plus jeunes (ou trop vieux) qui ne comprendraient pas :


Ça c'est une preuve : Gribouille commençait déjà par dessiner la Lune quand il était plus jeune !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Le zapping du web


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Le zapping du web



Excellent!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Octobre 2007)

... A la mode de chez nous


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Octobre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> ... A la mode de chez nous



Navrant... j'ai attendu désespérément qu'il s'en prenne un sur la tronche... Ach, Enttäuscht !! :rateau:


----------



## rizoto (9 Octobre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Navrant... j'ai attendu désespérément qu'il s'en prenne un sur la tronche... Ach, Enttäuscht !! :rateau:



Je ne sais pas si c'est navrant mais ca sent le fake.


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Octobre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est navrant mais ca sent le fake.



Non, c'est juste un Allemand.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> ... A la mode de chez nous


Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]d2AN7kBQOsw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> singes dansants


----------



## Kukana (11 Octobre 2007)

regarder ça c'est vraiment pas mal et les aures video de lui aussi [DM]5uHULLvOAGTq97Fbk[/DM]


----------



## Arlequin (11 Octobre 2007)

euh?...... un peu con et chiant le gars......à mon goût.......


----------



## Kukana (11 Octobre 2007)

ok je sors .....


----------



## dellys (12 Octobre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]CdtKz4-eKY8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## maousse (12 Octobre 2007)

http://www.the-backup.com/buy/commercial.php

  

(attention ça parle fort, dans le genre pub pour dentifrice. mais là, ça peut faire mal aux dents.)


----------



## tweek (13 Octobre 2007)

maousse a dit:


> http://www.the-backup.com/buy/commercial.php
> 
> 
> 
> (attention ça parle fort, dans le genre pub pour dentifrice. mais là, ça peut faire mal aux dents.)



N'importe quoi.. "au cas oùvous serez attaqué" on se croirait dans un pays en guerre 


Sinon, ça a ses avantages au lit.. chérie, tire un coup!


----------



## fredintosh (14 Octobre 2007)

A voir (ou revoir) ce soir sur Arte en int&#233;gralit&#233; :

[YOUTUBE]IJOuoyoMhj8[/YOUTUBE]

Film r&#233;alis&#233; en 1940 "seulement".


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2007)

Un truc  &#224; faire apr&#232;s un cassoulet.


----------



## Craquounette (14 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Un truc  à faire après un cassoulet.



Lila... pour ton gage tu dois décoller... pas planer  :love: :love: 

Petits pois / Carottes :love: 

Ca fait quelques temps que je n'ai pas passé par là, du coup elle a peut-être déjà passée... J'ai remonté quelques pages mais ne l'ai pas vue


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Un truc  &#224; faire apr&#232;s un cassoulet.


Waaaaa &#231;a &#224; l'air trop bien !!


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Octobre 2007)

perso je pr&#233;f&#232;re lacher un pet plut&#244;t que de me lancer dans le vide. Chacun sa mani&#232;re d'&#233;vacuer quoi.


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Octobre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> perso je pr&#233;f&#232;re lacher un pet plut&#244;t que de me lancer dans le vide. Chacun sa mani&#232;re d'&#233;vacuer quoi.


&#199;a p&#232;te les filles ?!


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Octobre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> &#199;a p&#232;te les filles ?!


Si l'on consid&#232;re que je ne suis pas tout &#224; fait une fille, oui.

Bienvenue en enfer!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Octobre 2007)

T'es rest&#233;e au stade anal toi non ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Octobre 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> T'es rest&#233;e au stade anal toi non ?


Jsuis entre oral et anal. J'ai de la peine encore &#224; arr&#234;ter de sucer mon pouce.


----------



## Chang (15 Octobre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> perso je préfère lacher un pet plutôt que de me lancer dans le vide. Chacun sa manière d'évacuer quoi.



Et un ptit pet quand t'es en chute libre ... ??? Hein, hein ??? A defaut de se faire dessus avant de sauter ...  ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Octobre 2007)

http://www.nimportequi.com/video_popupDM.php?s=dm&v=4rQGBEAVlsCHHhhXC

   

Mouhahaha la tronche du p&#233;cheur ! :love: 





On sait ce qu'Alem faisait &#224; Montpellier donc...


----------



## tweek (16 Octobre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> http://www.nimportequi.com/video_popupDM.php?s=dm&v=4rQGBEAVlsCHHhhXC



Il a l'air sympa l'épicier


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Octobre 2007)

C'était pas un chasseur qui a tué la maman de Bambi

La preuve


----------



## Bassman (16 Octobre 2007)

Elle vole super bien la maman de Bambi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'était pas un chasseur qui a tué la maman de Bambi
> 
> La preuve


 :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Octobre 2007)

Steve Ballmer, le g&#233;nie comique m&#233;connu 

[YOUTUBE]tGvHNNOLnCk[/YOUTUBE]


Y'a pas &#224; ch*er, Microsoft ma&#238;trise le marketing comme personne. :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Steve Ballmer, le g&#233;nie comique m&#233;connu
> 
> vid&#233;o de l'excit&#233;
> 
> ...


Une petite cure de Lexomil ne lui ferait pas de mal.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]5lv0-ftyMKE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Verstehen Sie Spass?


Le bal des vampires ?


----------



## dellys (17 Octobre 2007)

Un autre court de Supinfo
Déjà bu ?

[YOUTUBE]9eaKsR-BAuk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Octobre 2007)

dellys a dit:


> Déjà bu ?


Non, il ne me semble pas.

  Génial !


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Octobre 2007)

Je dis rien.


----------



## dellys (17 Octobre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Je dis rien.



Bon bah,.... désolé :rose:


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Octobre 2007)

Au temps pour moi. Ça doit être ma mémoire qui ne sait plus garder six mois d'archives...


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Octobre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Au temps pour moi. Ça doit être ma mémoire qui ne sait plus garder six mois d'archives...


T'as changé de barrettes dernièrement


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Elle vole super bien la maman de Bambi


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2007)

une histoire de banane


----------



## Kukana (18 Octobre 2007)

et ben ! 
si un modo fait un tour il va raler


----------



## dellys (19 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> une histoire de banane



Oh my god !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2007)

Faut combien de fruits par jour, d&#233;j&#224;, pour la sant&#233; ? :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Octobre 2007)

put' l'mec, on dirait qu'il a jamais vu ça.


----------



## dellys (19 Octobre 2007)

Je cherchais la pub des 80's "mangez la banane par les 2 bouts" mais finalement je suis tomb&#233; la dessus.
C'est pas anim&#233;, mais tr&#233;s &#224; propos (celle de gauche, hein!)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]b30JWoV74SM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Octobre 2007)

Sur d'autres vidéos, il fait du "Benny Bennassi". J'suis sur le cul! 

[YOUTUBE]L6RSD8m_QOQ&feature=bz301[/YOUTUBE]

Omer Dalors!


----------



## SirG (20 Octobre 2007)

C'est ce qu'on appelle être sur la corde raide.


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Octobre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]b30JWoV74SM[/YOUTUBE]


'tain c'est vieux mais c'est toujours aussi bon ! Il est vraiment dou&#233; !!

JC001 (du Peuple de l'Herbe), LeeRoy (du saian supa crew) et Yuri Lane sont tr&#232;s fort en BeatBox aussi


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Octobre 2007)

Vous avez une présentation importante dans les minutes qui viennent, et votre PC vous lâche...


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Octobre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Vous avez une pr&#233;sentation importante dans les minutes qui viennent, et votre PC vous l&#226;che...


Encore une victime de Microsoft ?


----------



## rizoto (20 Octobre 2007)

Probablement d&#233;ja bu, mais je suis sur vous ne ralerez pas de les revoir

paye ta chemise ! 
[youtube]Eyd5ozuXMLU[/youtube]

C'est leur mascotte ou quoi?
[youtube]EcngwQ9FvKU[/youtube]


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Probablement déja bu, mais je suis sur vous ne ralerez pas de les revoir
> 
> paye ta chemise !
> rectangle blanc
> ...



Je dois être trop jeune, je ne vois que des rectangles blancs :sick:


----------



## rizoto (20 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je dois être trop jeune, je ne vois que des rectangles blancs :sick:



J'ai viré les balises youtube


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je dois &#234;tre trop jeune, je ne vois que des rectangles blancs :sick:


Eh bien je crois que c'est moi qui ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; les vid&#233;os qui te manquent. Quand je clique une fois dessus, j'ai deux vid&#233;os qui s'ouvrent et qui tournent dans de nouvelles fen&#234;tres YouTube, en plus de la vid&#233;o de cette page qui se met en route. Soit trois _Steve Balmer_ qui me hurlent dans les oreilles en m&#234;me temps. Le cauchemar int&#233;gral, quoi !


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Octobre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]Tc78yPv_ztM[/YOUTUBE]

Jpige rien, mais ça a l'air très drôle...  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2007)

[DM]2Td1mYU3OcJoJmG8f[/DM]


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Octobre 2007)

A quoi ressemble 207 millions de dollars en cash? Impressionnant!


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Octobre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> A quoi ressemble 207 millions de dollars en cash? Impressionnant!


Je me demande ce que ça peut donner en pièces de 1 cent.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2007)

En tout cas, les petites piles, au premier plan, &#231;a n'est pas des dollars, on dirait les derniers billets de francs, juste avant l'&#8364; !


----------



## p4bl0 (21 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En tout cas, les petites piles, au premier plan, &#231;a n'est pas des dollars, on dirait les derniers billets de francs, juste avant l'&#8364; !


J'ai pens&#233; la m&#234;me chose en les voyant, mais je me suis dis que &#231;a devait &#234;tre des dollars que je ne connaissais pas ^^


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Octobre 2007)

Hugh.


----------



## Kukana (21 Octobre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Hugh.



juste un mot *bravo ! *


----------



## two (21 Octobre 2007)

Le programme du jour... :

[dm]1JVh3J4ZBA8MGmOy3[/dm]

[dm]2Aim5xGHVmFZcmVbK[/dm]



et un triple post (que voulez vous, les trois me plaisent...  )

Oracle
[dm]1M5cMVxFoxiCelHV3[/dm]


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Octobre 2007)

J'aime beaucoup Oracle.


----------



## sylko (22 Octobre 2007)

Une petite danse?


----------



## Kukana (22 Octobre 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Une petite danse?



enorme

l'oracle est vraiment bien aussi


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Octobre 2007)

End.


----------



## SirG (23 Octobre 2007)

Haloid ( Halo VS Metroid ) :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Octobre 2007)

Sal and the great frustration.


----------



## sylko (23 Octobre 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Une petite danse?



Il a un copine! 

[youtube]_PyAfHggV1s[/youtube]


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Octobre 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Il a un copine!


Tiens, sa maîtresse semble avoir un iMac, non ?


----------



## two (24 Octobre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Tiens, sa maîtresse semble avoir un iMac, non ?


comme pour la musique, elle a bon gout ...
accentuate the positive ... un bon morceau ... la version que j'en ai est des jive aces (la sienne doit etre plus ancienne mais j'sais pas de qui...)


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Octobre 2007)

[dm]1PGzdowtIlPqAn5fB[/dm]


----------



## Kukana (25 Octobre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> [dm]1PGzdowtIlPqAn5fB[/dm]



tres bien 
sa ma fait penser a garfield


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2007)

[youtube]Ul6XDZdkF3U[/youtube]


----------



## jphg (26 Octobre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]QpL2jp6mGVo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Octobre 2007)

@gloup gloup: hahahah 
@jphg: hahah c'est g&#233;nial 
--------------------------

_Je pr&#233;viens, on aime ou on aime pas..._

Le nouvel album de Didier Super ne marche pas.
Il fallait trouver une solution...

*Didier Super sauve l'industrie de son disque*
[dm]1KKMIPmgp9znUlbsA[/dm]

_... moi j'adore :love:_


----------



## supermoquette (26 Octobre 2007)

faut scroller pour animer un peu mais bon


----------



## jpmiss (26 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> faut scroller pour animer un peu mais bon


 
J'ai fait une capture d'écran:


----------



## richard-deux (27 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> faut scroller pour animer un peu mais bon



Excellent.


----------



## Chang (27 Octobre 2007)

richarddeux a dit:


> Excellent.



J'aime surtout:

*Martine - Sauf que la c'est Francoise *


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]dlIrromh0Cw[/YOUTUBE]

et explication


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Octobre 2007)

j'attends avec impatience le clip des employ&#233;s d'EADS avec en fond musical "Toute ma vie j'ai r&#234;v&#233; d'&#234;tre une h&#244;tesse de l'air"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Octobre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> vidéo
> et explication


Voilà une façon originale d'aborder le problème.


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Octobre 2007)

Salango.  

Merci PC IMpact.


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Octobre 2007)

Ah parfois comme je regrette de plus avoir la télé!

[YOUTUBE]Q4FamibkUH4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## meskh (28 Octobre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Ah parfois comme je regrette de plus avoir la télé!



heureusement, il reste la radio :mouais:


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Octobre 2007)

@Aur&#233;lie85: j'adore ton nouvel avatar 
'tain Michael Youn qui danse la tecktonik... 
------------

D&#233;couvert via obi wan :
[youtube]MqDAf_lg9Xs[/youtube]


----------



## cyp (28 Octobre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Découvert via obi wan :



Il devait bien aimer le Loto quand il était petit.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Octobre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]cYXU9BOw4xM&rel=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tweek (28 Octobre 2007)

J'aimerais une version TGV.


----------



## Kukana (29 Octobre 2007)

mona lisa->[YOUTUBE]uk2sPl_Z7ZU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dellys (29 Octobre 2007)

[youtube]bJWCU1HbWcc[/youtube]


----------



## Kukana (29 Octobre 2007)

dellys a dit:


> ?



sa marche po


----------



## dellys (29 Octobre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> sa marche po



Chez moi nickel :mouais:

Essayons : http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=bJWCU1HbWcc


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Octobre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> mona lisa->...


Mouais !... Ce n'est qu'un p&#226;le copie. &#199;a sent l'amateurisme.

En voil&#224; une bien mieux


----------



## Kukana (29 Octobre 2007)

c'est vrai qu'il est bien plus joli.....


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2007)

_[youtube]mOJ-nxWDs1U[/youtube]

Aaaaaaah Artooooo mon artoooooooo
_


----------



## rizoto (29 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _
> 
> Aaaaaaah Artooooo mon artoooooooo
> _


----------



## alèm (29 Octobre 2007)

_Arto Lindsay, le chanteur (et accessoirement un des plus gros producteurs de musique br&#233;silienne), est un type que j'adore, musicalement et humainement (&#231;a veut donc dire que j'ai d&#233;j&#224; eu l'occasion de passer un moment en sa compagnie)
_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2007)

[DM]6jJOHMQYOjfZSn6zW[/DM]


----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Octobre 2007)




----------



## macinside (30 Octobre 2007)

&#231;a passe quand a la t&#233;l&#233; ? :love: :love:


----------



## Lalla (30 Octobre 2007)

En Suisse ya un petit soucis...
Les pompiers ne s'occupent (pratiquement) QUE du feu et  des innondations. Leur num&#233;ro: 118
Or la centrale t&#233;l&#233;phonique qui &#233;tait le 111 est aujourd'hui le 1118 ou le 1818. Voyez le topo...
"Les pompiers genevois"(avec l'accent sioupl&#233;! ), ne pouvant plus supporter les erreurs qui saturent le standard, ont fait un petit rap pour nous le rappeler...

[YOUTUBE]AE3md_3khEE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Craquounette (30 Octobre 2007)

Lalla a dit:


> pompiers de Geeuuunèèèève...



Je savais qu'un pompier c'était un peu barge... mais alors si en plus il est genevois!!! C'est le sommet du blues


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2007)

Lalla a dit:


> En Suisse ya un petit soucis...
> Les pompiers ne s'occupent QUE du feu et  des innondations. Leur num&#233;ro: 118
> Or centrale t&#233;l&#233;phonique qui &#233;tait le 111 est aujourd'hui le 1118 ou le 1818. Voyez le topo...
> Le pompiers genevois(avec l'accent sioupl&#233;! ), ne pouvant plus supporter les erreurs qui saturent le standard, on fait un petit rap pour nous le rappeler...
> ...





 Les pompiers &#233;taient d&#233;j&#224; sympa avant, mais l&#224; ! (et j'aime pas le rap, pourtant) :love:  ​


----------



## dellys (30 Octobre 2007)

Miniville

C'est en image et il faut du monde pour l'animer 

Vous connaissez ?

Je ne sais pas si une Miniville MacG&#233; existe ?


----------



## Kukana (30 Octobre 2007)

il ya aussi antiville pour detruire les minivilles des autres


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2007)

[DM]1IIXHlgGxc39MnsXe[/DM]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2007)

[DM]Ss2o4xnudxnER7uCY[/DM]


----------



## tweek (31 Octobre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]J1rIiCEevd8[/YOUTUBE]

D&#233;traqu&#233;


----------



## Kukana (31 Octobre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> [YOUTUBE] J1rIiCEevd8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Détraqué



 carre blanc.....


----------



## Souvaroff (31 Octobre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]J1rIiCEevd8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> D&#233;traqu&#233;



  & Voil&#224;


----------



## tweek (31 Octobre 2007)

oups y'avais un espace en trop. fixfix.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Octobre 2007)

*Si tu ne vas pas à Youtube*
Youtube viendra à toi.



:hein:


----------



## Kukana (31 Octobre 2007)

oui grand sage  
merci grand sage  
aurevoir grand sage  
bonen nuit grand sage  

pour ne pas flooder
[YOUTUBE]c-CtWPML3XA&feature=bz301[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rizoto (31 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les pompiers &#233;taient d&#233;j&#224; sympa avant, mais l&#224; ! (et j'aime pas le rap, pourtant) :love:



Pareil, cette video est g&#233;nial


----------



## wolverine (1 Novembre 2007)

attention au coca !  

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=5fc_1193348807


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2007)

wolverine a dit:


> attention au coca !
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=5fc_1193348807


----------



## Kukana (1 Novembre 2007)

j'y crois pas c'est quoi ces malades...


----------



## rizoto (1 Novembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> j'y crois pas c'est quoi ces malades...



Pas mal, le joli demi tour avec la remorque ...  m&#234;me pas peur !

Sur ce, je retourne voir la video des pompiers, un peu plus haut


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Novembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> j'y crois pas c'est quoi ces malades...




La dernière séquence est horrible. Les occupants de la voiture ont dû être pulvérisés.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Novembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> j'y crois pas c'est quoi ces malades...



Perso ce qui me d&#233;range c'est que certaines s&#233;quences de cette vid&#233;o puisse se retrouver &#224; une &#233;mission t&#233;l&#233;, et ensuite en ligne sur le net. On voit assez clairement les visages des personnes. Et il y a de fortes chances qu'ils n'aient pas &#233;t&#233; avertis qu'ils &#233;taient film&#233;s...

Ou toute la probl&#233;matique des cam&#233;ras de surveillance. Un sujet pour le comptoir tiens.


----------



## Kukana (1 Novembre 2007)

oui 
mais sur le bord des autoroutes (du moins en france) il y a toujours écrit qu'il y a un réseau de camera "pour votre sécurité")


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Novembre 2007)

C'est toujours "pour notre sécurité" de toute manière. Contre les accidents, les agressions, le terrorisme...

Il est bien connu qu'on nous espionne pour notre bien. Et on voit parfois entre les mains de qui ces images peuvent finir par tomber...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Novembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> ...
> Sur ce, je retourne voir la video des pompiers, un peu plus haut



Et sinon, tu aimes les films de gladiateurs ??


----------



## rizoto (1 Novembre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Et sinon, tu aimes les films de gladiateurs ??



 

J'ai pas compris la blague ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Novembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> J'ai pas compris la blague ?



ça ne m'étonne pas... :sleep:


----------



## rizoto (1 Novembre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ça ne m'étonne pas... :sleep:



Ah, heureux de l'apprendre ... :sleep:


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Novembre 2007)

Référence (enfin, il me semble que tout est parti de là) au film de Stanley Kubrick, _Spartacus_, dans lequel se trouvait une scène ou Crassus fit des avances à Antoninus son esclave; d'ailleurs les dialogues de cette séquence sont magistraux de sous-entendus.


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Novembre 2007)

Marly Gomont ou la déconvention.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Marly Gomont ou la déconvention.


Excellent


----------



## p4bl0 (2 Novembre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Marly Gomont ou la déconvention.


Tr&#232;s bon !


----------



## tirhum (2 Novembre 2007)

Poil au menton.... 


=>[] :style:


----------



## meskh (3 Novembre 2007)

CHAT !!


----------



## two (3 Novembre 2007)

tout ce qu'il faut pour illustrer ce fil

Les chats &#233;taient souvent cit&#233;s


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Novembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> CHAT !!


Excellente vidéo, j'ai ris du début à la fin... je connais trop ce genre de situation... Ah! Boubou... (si y en a un qui fait une remarque sur le nom du chat...). 



two a dit:


> tout ce qu'il faut pour illustrer ce fil
> 
> Les chats étaient souvent cités


Ouais, ma bonne idée de tradada qui est tout fermé maintenant... :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Novembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]PtbjH8Tm4fM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## meskh (4 Novembre 2007)

Ahhh ça fout les chocottttttttes !!!!! :afraid:


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Novembre 2007)

Plume et paille.


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Novembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Plume et paille.





Par contre, je viens de voir la pub de Dailymotion compatible SkyrockBlog... :mouais:


----------



## meskh (4 Novembre 2007)

Pépé le Putois version canadienne :afraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Novembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Plume et paille.


----------



## Kukana (5 Novembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> P&#233;p&#233; le Putois version canadienne :afraid:



enorme
 le chien a failli sauter sur le "putois"

EDiT : j'ai trouver &#231;a entre temps


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Novembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]Fccrd8cMKNA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kukana (5 Novembre 2007)

tres joli "bruit" ^^
la video est vraiment cool


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Novembre 2007)

Au-delà.  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Au-del&#224;.  :love:


Pas gai mais beau  


L'enfant caoutchouc  

Coup&#233;e en 2


----------



## Arlequin (6 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Coupée en 2


 
 :affraid:    oh punaise !!!!! excellent !!!!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Novembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Au-del&#224;.  :love:





iDuck a dit:


> Pas gai mais beau



+1 



iDuck a dit:


> (..) Coup&#233;e en 2





Arlequin a dit:


> :affraid:    oh punaise !!!!! excellent !!!!!



Je la connaissais. Pas mal hein ? 

Sinon, dans la m&#234;me page que Mobyduck, il y a celle-ci que je trouve originale et tr&#232;s bien faite.


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Novembre 2007)

The moving pyramid.


----------



## Kukana (6 Novembre 2007)

tres cool

voila celle la porteuse d'un mesage...


----------



## two (6 Novembre 2007)

l'avocat du diable

[DM]2xywhBsyhILYW42Wp[/DM]


si elle attaque trop la religion ou la morale, je comprendrais qu'elle soit retirée

au fait vous reconaissez le visage de l'acteur?​


----------



## JPTK (6 Novembre 2007)

Quand &#231;a veut pas, &#231;a veut pas, grand moment de solitude !


[YOUTUBE]xeBrjaohiJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Novembre 2007)

two a dit:


> l'avocat du diable
> 
> 
> (......)
> ...


​ 
J'ai mis un moment mais je pense que c'est lui   :


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2007)

[DM]5emVpjYMO8L9bmw53[/DM]


----------



## p4bl0 (6 Novembre 2007)

[dm]2VKo7XBOBkIdmirJn[/dm]


----------



## two (6 Novembre 2007)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> [/left]
> 
> J'ai mis un moment mais je pense que c'est lui   :


gagn&#233;

eh c'est maintenant que je le remarque, aujourd'hui je f&#234;te mes deux ans de macg&#233;


----------



## Kukana (7 Novembre 2007)

deux petite serie de domino 

ipod

w**daube

ou comment devenir fou


----------



## SirG (7 Novembre 2007)

Achmed le terroriste mort


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Novembre 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Achmed le terroriste mort



Excellent ! J'ai été plié de rire pendant tout le scketch ! 

A voir absolument !


----------



## Kukana (7 Novembre 2007)

sarko et les animaux

super ecureuil


----------



## Amok (7 Novembre 2007)

_"La vid&#233;o de Ketty Bigotte, une candidate du Millionnaire compl&#232;tement d&#233;cha&#238;n&#233;e dans une s&#233;quence jamais diffus&#233;e par TF1, a fait le tour du web.

La s&#233;quence est promise &#224; un grand avenir ! Jamais diffus&#233;e &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;, la vid&#233;o vient d'&#234;tre exhum&#233;e bien des ann&#233;es apr&#232;s par un internaute. Et le buzz ne cesse de grandir...

Il faut dire que cette candidate du Millionnaire d&#233;passe l'entendement. Compl&#232;tement ivre, elle se lance dans un show de 10 minutes face &#224; un Philippe Risoli qui n'en revient pas mais qui, tr&#232;s professionnellement, garde son calme. M&#234;me lorsqu'elle lui offre un string l&#233;opard qu'elle souhaite lui essayer sur le champ...

Regardez la vid&#233;o jusqu'au bout, c'est un v&#233;ritable festival ! Entre autres fulgurances, signalons notamment cette phrase qui devrait devenir culte : _ _"Je vais tourner la roue, mais mon mari va faire la roue pendant ce temps-l&#224; !"

(Programme TV.net)
_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Novembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> super ecureuil


Déjà bu 



Amok a dit:


> _"La vidéo de Ketty Bigotte, une candidate du Millionnaire complètement déchaînée dans une séquence jamais diffusée par TF1, a fait le tour du web.
> 
> La séquence est promise à un grand avenir ! Jamais diffusée à la télé, la vidéo vient d'être exhumée bien des années après par un internaute. Et le buzz ne cesse de grandir...
> 
> ...


Franchement, il y en a qui font de ces trucs quand ils passent à la TV, ils ne se rendent même pas compte.


----------



## Kukana (7 Novembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> _"La vidéo de Ketty Bigotte, une candidate du Millionnaire complètement déchaînée dans une séquence jamais diffusée par TF1, a fait le tour du web.
> 
> La séquence est promise à un grand avenir ! Jamais diffusée à la télé, la vidéo vient d'être exhumée bien des années après par un internaute. Et le buzz ne cesse de grandir...
> 
> ...



deja bu sur m6 je crois
mais cela n'enleve rien a  son """""""charme"""""""



iDuck a dit:


> Déjà bu
> 
> 
> Franchement, il y en a qui font de ces trucs quand ils passent à la TV, ils ne se rendent même pas compte.



ok ok deja bu
je crois qu'elle a juste abusé sur le pinard en coulisses


----------



## Mr japan (7 Novembre 2007)

*Mon peuple, ma patrie, filles et fils de steve jobs...
*​

Je me pr&#233;sente a vous se soir comme horrifier et d&#233;semparer. La guerre que certain livre depuis pr&#233;s de 20 ans contre les m&#233;cr&#233;ant et les FANATIQUES de microsft, vient d'&#234;tre le funeste th&#233;&#226;tre d'un tragique &#233;v&#233;nements.

Je suis depuis plus d'un ans maintenant sur le front, dans une &#233;cole de multim&#233;dia ou mon seul outil de travail est mon ordinateur. Je m'efforce depuis tous se temps de me d&#233;fendre comme je le peut, et pour tout vous avouer, je pensai avoir gagner une bataille quand je l'avait convaincu sur un point :" mac, c'est bien, y a pas de virus et il plante pas. C'est quand m&#234;me mieux quand tu travaille" .

Seulement,comme vous le savez, les supos de crosoft sont vils et d&#233;testable et ne manque jamais l'occasion de nous rabaisser. Mais se soir la, il y avait un traite parmi nous, une taupe envoyer par l'ennemi.


L'un de nos vaillant fr&#232;re et un amis personnel a durement gagner sont exemplaire du tout puissant leopard et la installer sur sont belle imac. Tout fier et tr&#232;s content (comme nous tous) il voulut initier a un jeune blanc bec qui venais de commander sont macbook pro les joie du beau f&#233;lin susnomm&#233;. Mais le jeune fourbe ne voulait un mac que pour y installer windows qu'il adorer en secret et poussa ainsi le gros chat dans ses dernier retranchement en ouvrant deux application en m&#234;me temps: ithune et iphotos. 


*C'est a se moment que tout bascul&#226;t et que leopard buga.*​

Pour prouver a sont puissant ma&#238;tre qu'il avait durement accouch&#233; de sa qu&#234;te, il filma la sc&#233;ne avec une certaine excitation. Film que j'ai obtenue de fa&#231;on peut orthodoxe et que je vous laisse d&#233;couvrir avec le m&#234;me effrois que moi.


Le film​

Mes fr&#233;res, l'heure est grave. Que pouvont nous r&#233;pondre? Est se que sa sert encore de se battre? Pouvont nous avoir confiance? Car oui je le dit haut et fort: "je doute". Je me suis battue comme un tigre durant tous se temps, mais maintenant j'ai besoin de vous...Orienter moi je vous en suplie


Votre d&#233;vouer serviteur:
mr japan (le Wilfried citer dans la video)​


----------



## macinside (7 Novembre 2007)

le lettre de Guy Moquet c'&#233;tait autre chose quand m&#234;me :hein: :rateau:


----------



## Poutchi (8 Novembre 2007)

Il faut admettre qu'il n'a pas tord..

je trouve ici que apple a fait très fort: il faut se rendre à l'évidence car c'est loin d'être le premier problème sur un iMac dernière génération que je vois, apparament..LEOPARD N'EST PAS COMPATIBLE AVEC LES DERNIERS ORDINATEURS APPLE

Je trouve ca quand même un poil scandaleux:rateau:


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Novembre 2007)

Il y a peu de change que ce soit un probl&#232;me de compatibilit&#233; provenant de Leopard. Ce doit &#234;tre selon toute vraisemblance un probl&#232;me de pilote vid&#233;o, probablement imputable au constructeur du chip graphique. En choisissant le standard "PC compatible Windows" comme base pour ses Macs, Steve Jobs a peut-&#234;tre fait une bonne affaire commerciale. Mais force est de constater que &#231;a n'arrange pas les n&#244;tres, d'affaires.

&#192; ceux qui critiquent les Macs qui plantent, on pourra toujours r&#233;pondre : "Normal, les nouveaux Macs sont des PC !"... en attendant les correctifs.

Ceci dit, cette discussion n'a rien a voir dans ce fil.






Kukana a dit:


> w**daube


 trop bon !


----------



## Frodon (8 Novembre 2007)

@mr_japan

Non non Windows ca ne plante jamais autant, juré!

Ah bah mince apparemment si Windows peut planter autant...
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=0emRO-Bxa4c

Et sous Vista c'est mieux?... Ah bah non...
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=2NOpPWCiz_E


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Novembre 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> @mr_japan
> 
> Non non Windows ca ne plante jamais autant, juré!
> 
> ...



Bah, il y a bien des écrans bleus sous Leopard.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

Et puis ? :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Bah, il y a bien des écrans bleus sous Leopard.



Ben, vu qu'il y en a tant sous Windows, et que Windows domine tant le marché, Apple à peut-être pensé que c'était ce qui faisait vendre Windows (sinon, comment expliquer le succès d'une telle daube) ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2007)

Mais franchement ? Qu'est-ce qu'on en a &#224; foutre ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> le lettre de Guy Moquet c'était autre chose quand même :hein: :rateau:


Ouais. Et il y avait surtout moins de fautes.


----------



## Kukana (8 Novembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> trop bon !



et ouip 



BackCat a dit:


> Mais franchement ? Qu'est-ce qu'on en a à foutre ?



je suis bien d'accord moi je m'en fout 
il a du oublier une mise a jour ou je ne sais pas 
puis tant que sa marche chez moi 
pour relancer le sujet


Fallen Art


----------



## Bassman (8 Novembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> Fallen Art



Très noir, mais très sympa.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Novembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]bOP37A1EhEs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aurélie85 (8 Novembre 2007)

Out-of-body experience

[YOUTUBE]4PQAc_Z2OfQ[/YOUTUBE]​
Rubber hand illusion

[YOUTUBE]TCQbygjG0RU[/YOUTUBE]​
Moins impressionant visuellement certes que les optiques, mais tout aussi passionnant!


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Novembre 2007)

Trop bien cette vid&#233;o

Une des illusion qui est pr&#233;sent&#233; je la trouve vraiment impressionante :


----------



## Chang (9 Novembre 2007)

Edit: nan, rien ...


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Novembre 2007)

Ego.  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Novembre 2007)

Excusez-moi si c'est déjà passé. 

[youtube]2tFEnXogbck[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Excusez-moi si c'est d&#233;j&#224; pass&#233;.
> vid&#233;o


Tu es tout excus&#233;. Ben oui : d&#233;j&#224; pass&#233;.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu es tout excus&#233;. Ben oui : d&#233;j&#224; pass&#233;.



Merdum ! :rose:

Il y en a tellement, j'ai parfois des doutes. 

Si un modo veut supprimer. 

edit/Et celle-ci ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Merdum ! :rose:
> 
> Il y en a tellement, j'ai parfois des doutes.
> 
> ...


Pas besoin qu'un modo supprime : une p'tite rediff d'une vid&#233;o tr&#232;s sympa, de temps en temps &#231;a fait plaisir. 
Genre Et celle-ci. Ben oui, t'as pas de bol : d&#233;j&#224; pass&#233;e aussi. Et c'est moi qui l'avait mise. Re-merdum.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> (...) Re-merdum.



Comme tu dis. 

Dernière tentative alors. Après j'abandonne.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Comme tu dis.
> 
> Dernière tentative alors. Après j'abandonne.


Ah ! Celle-là, je ne me rappelle pas l'avoir déjà vue. Donc avec un peu de chance, cette fois-ci tu as décroché le gros lot. 
En tout cas, déjà passée ou pas, elle est très sympa.


----------



## divoli (9 Novembre 2007)

Ben... C'est Lionel, quoi ! :bebe: 

[youtube]H0v773vKS_U[/youtube]


----------



## Arlequin (9 Novembre 2007)

déjà posté non ? par dellys si je ne m'abuse........ soit... très sympa tout de même


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2007)

&#199;a manque vraiment d'un truc bien cors&#233; ici&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Novembre 2007)

Alors, les petits ch&#233;ris, voici une exp&#233;rience *strictement r&#233;serv&#233;e aux plus de seize ans*.

Regardez d'abord &#231;a :

[youtube]v95GPBxR9Qg[/youtube]



Maintenant, *si vous aussi vous voulez voir ce qu'il voit, lisez ceci tr&#232;s attentivement :*



il s'agit ici d'une vid&#233;o dont le titre est 2 girls 1 cup.
L&#224; o&#249; je l'ai vu (merci sm  )
il est &#233;crit : _la vid&#233;o la plus distingu&#233;e que vous n'ayez jamais vu.
_
Avant donc que vous ne pressiez le bouton, lisez-moi bien attentivement :

*Cette vid&#233;o montre deux jeunes filles en pleine action scatologique. Autrement dit, elles se repaissent des excr&#233;ments de l'une d'elles. Tout &#224; fait volontairement. Sans pornographie.

* Vous voil&#224; pr&#233;venu.

Juste apr&#232;s le d&#233;jeuner, c'est super.
Et bien s&#251;r, c'est pas pour les pisse-froid. ( re  SM)

Pour les grands, c'est ici.          *Pour les petits, c'est l&#224;*.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Novembre 2007)

J'adore ce piano.


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Novembre 2007)

Y'a un piano ? O&#249; &#231;a ?


----------



## joanes (9 Novembre 2007)

:sick: :sick: :sick: :hosto: :hosto: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:   BURP!!!


----------



## WebOliver (9 Novembre 2007)

Un clavier niqu&#233;!


----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2007)

Bouge pas j'ai ma petite cuill&#232;re !


----------



## WebOliver (9 Novembre 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Bouge pas j'ai ma petite cuillère !



Ah, tjrs dans les bons plans toi.  :love:





[YOUTUBE]TS6LEUR879w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Novembre 2007)

Ah, pardon, j'ai oubli&#233; de le pr&#233;ciser : prot&#233;gez vos claviers et vos genoux...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2007)

Note, c'est un peu comme quand on repasse deux fois le caf&#233; dans la cafeti&#232;re, hein, &#231;a repasse dans les m&#234;mes tuyaux, finalement :rateau:

C'est vrai que le piano est l&#233;nifiant !




Pour les &#226;mes sensibles, le truc, c'est de se persuader que c'est en fait de la glace au caf&#233; :sick:


EDIT : Moi, je m'en fous, j'ai horreur de la glace au caf&#233; !


----------



## WebOliver (9 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est vrai que le piano est l&#233;nifiant !



*Lemmyfiant* plut&#244;t non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> *Lemmyfiant* plutôt non?



Tu connais Jacques Beaudouin, "la panse de brebis farcie" ? "Au début, j'ai cru que c'était de la m...  Après, j'ai regretté que ça n'en fut pas !"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Note, c'est un peu comme quand on repasse deux fois le caf&#233; dans la cafeti&#232;re, hein, &#231;a repasse dans les m&#234;mes tuyaux, finalement :rateau:
> 
> C'est vrai que le piano est l&#233;nifiant !
> 
> ...


M&#234;me en essayant de se persuader que c'est de la glace au caf&#233;, c'est insoutenable. :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2007)

Des fiottes. Elles vomissent après. :sleep:


----------



## Souvaroff (9 Novembre 2007)

Burp's&#8230;  C'est Terrifiant  M&#234;me en glace caf&#233;, ca passe pas&#8230;

& Moi qui &#233;tait en train de pr&#233;parer des croissants pour demain&#8230;  C'est foutu maintenant&#8230;   Chais pas si je vais dormir&#8230;


----------



## fredintosh (9 Novembre 2007)

Finalement, rien.


----------



## SirG (10 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Pour les petits, c'est là.



Je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous parlez de glace au café.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah, pardon, j'ai oublié de le préciser : protégez vos claviers et vos genoux...



C'est la dernière pub MacDo ??  :rateau:


----------



## Chang (10 Novembre 2007)

Je sais pas comment vous avez pu tenir ... perso des le demoulage de ladite glace au cafe, ca ete finit ... 'tain faut pas deconner quand meme ...  ...


----------



## iota (10 Novembre 2007)

Salut,

une petite vid&#233;o de speed painting impressionnante :
[YOUTUBE]O7E6VBy4rRA[/YOUTUBE]

Le r&#233;sultat final est disponible ici.

@+
iota


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Novembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> une petite vidéo de speed painting impressionnante :
> [vidéo]
> ...



7 heures de boulot quand même, mais trop fort !


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Novembre 2007)

El loco del plumeau.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]29zdZr5BZEA[/YOUTUBE]

Excellente émission qui est rediffusée sur France 5 en ce moment.


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Novembre 2007)

[dm]5szxRo3dw0AuyoePs[/dm]

Et au passage un &#233;pisode de Kaamelott :
Livre 2, &#233;pisode 12
[gv]2771732416826684546[/gv]


----------



## Lalla (11 Novembre 2007)

Un peu d'anatomie...

[YOUTUBE]0bGLmrcOm7Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2007)

Lalla a dit:


> Un peu d'anatomie...



Quand je vous dis que les belges, ils sont pas faits comme nous, à l'intérieur !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2007)

Lalla a dit:


> Un peu d'anatomie...
> 
> vidéo​


Faut qu'elle retourne à l'école, elle.


----------



## Kukana (11 Novembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]t-EtZRw5H4s[/YOUTUBE]


moi je dit bravo

dsl c'est pas celle la que j'ai voulu mettre ^^


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2007)

Lalla a dit:


> Un peu d'anatomie...
> vid&#233;o



D&#233;j&#224; bu


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Novembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Déjà bu



Tant pis, j'essaie. :rateau:

http://www.ffk-wilkinson.com/http://www.ffk-wilkinson.com/Pub.


----------



## Kukana (11 Novembre 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Tant pis, j'essaie. :rateau:
> 
> http://www.ffk-wilkinson.com/http://www.ffk-wilkinson.com/Pub.



deja bu ;-)


----------



## Lalla (11 Novembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Déjà bu



Oh, sorry :rose: !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Novembre 2007)

Lalla a dit:


> Oh, sorry :rose: !



Idem pour moi. :rose:

Décidément. :hein:


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Novembre 2007)

One By One.  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Novembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> One By One.  :love:



Très joli. 

Il était une fois dans...

Course à la marmite


----------



## two (12 Novembre 2007)

[DM]GxacuIXhe5Qu6o8X8[/DM]​


----------



## spud34 (12 Novembre 2007)

Space intruder : excellente musique en sus


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Novembre 2007)

two a dit:


> (Jungle jail)​



Prison Break.


----------



## vleroy (12 Novembre 2007)

impressionnant l'anim jungle jail, la zique avec


----------



## Nobody (12 Novembre 2007)

Si d'aventure la Wallonie devait être rattachée un jour à la France, attention au choc des cultures...


----------



## kisbizz (12 Novembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Si d'aventure la Wallonie devait être rattachée un jour à la France, attention au choc des cultures...





 :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Novembre 2007)

D'un autre côté, on en a aussi des comme ça en France...


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Novembre 2007)

Mister Sandman.


----------



## Kukana (12 Novembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> D'un autre côté, on en a aussi des comme ça en France...



bien vrai d'idiou !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Novembre 2007)

L'engrenage. Un coucou futé.


----------



## divoli (13 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Maintenant, *si vous aussi vous voulez voir ce qu'il voit, lisez ceci très attentivement :*
> 
> il s'agit ici d'une vidéo dont le titre est 2 girls 1 cup.
> Là où je l'ai vu (merci sm  )
> ...



:mouais:  :hein: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cher ami, 


J'ai vu toutes sortes d'horreur sur le net et même sur MacGe. Mais là, comment dirais-je, tu as vraiment tirer le pompom. 

Ta video, elle est à chier (et pourtant elle avait bien commencé ). Et ce n'est pas rien de le dire.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Novembre 2007)

Frak-tale.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Novembre 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Si d'aventure la Wallonie devait être rattachée un jour à la France, attention au choc des cultures...



GRAND moment de solitude pour le "journaliste"...  :hein: 

Ceci dit, je pense que certaines régions de France n'ont rien à envier aux Belges ici montrés...


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Novembre 2007)

Voilà des images à faire chez vous.
EZ3kiel, dans leur dernier DVD., Naphtaline.
C'est aussi une install, qui tourne en France, dans laquelle une partie des tableaux à animer soi-même est reliée qui à un vélo qui commande l'écran, qui à un pupitre façon vieille machine à coudre, pour ajouter sons et rythmes au visuel.

Du beau travail multimédia, vraiment.

[YOUTUBE]tWieTGU1aK4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vleroy (13 Novembre 2007)

ça me fait penser à la boite aux bidules (un jeu de mon gamin)


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Novembre 2007)

Je connais pas, mais je crois que je vois. 
Y'a un c&#244;t&#233; d&#233;suet dans le travail de ce type (qui est le bassiste du groupe, au d&#233;part). Qu'il articule dans un langage technologique. C'est pas neuf, comme concept, mais c'est coh&#233;rent avec le projet musical. C'est m&#234;me un projet global, et c'est &#231;a qui m'int&#233;resse.


----------



## vleroy (13 Novembre 2007)

je vais faire une petite capture écran du jeu mais qui tourne encore sous classic (et oui il a bien fallu garder un G5 et tiger pour les mômes)
tu te feras une idée tout seul, mais graphiquement, c'est exactement le même truc.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

http://www.koreus.com/video/jack-bauer-24h-1994.html


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Novembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> http://www.koreus.com/video/jack-bauer-24h-1994.html



très, très fort... bravo!


----------



## vleroy (14 Novembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je connais pas, mais je crois que je vois.
> Y'a un côté désuet dans le travail de ce type (qui est le bassiste du groupe, au départ). Qu'il articule dans un langage technologique. C'est pas neuf, comme concept, mais c'est cohérent avec le projet musical. C'est même un projet global, et c'est ça qui m'intéresse.



comme promis, le principe graphique est le même





_c'est vraiment petit, mais bon, en ce moment, je suis comme dirait l'autre... sous surveillance_


----------



## Kukana (14 Novembre 2007)

voila quelque videos :

- de nos jours faut faire attention a ou on roule....
- toujours envie de laisser les enfant s'amuser avec pluto ?
- ha !  c'est plutot impressionant

et enfin

- oui mais il faut les mettre dans les oreilles après....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> oui mais il faut les mettre dans les oreilles après....


Il fait hub USB aussi ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Novembre 2007)

Allez hop, dans la baignoire !


----------



## Kukana (15 Novembre 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Allez hop, dans la baignoire !





on a parfois le mauvais role


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Novembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> on a parfois le mauvais role



Video games!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2007)

[DM]53GLA1uH9ryTxmdih[/DM]


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Novembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> on a parfois le mauvais role



Excellent !


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> (Switch)



Magnifique.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Novembre 2007)

Une femme essaie de séduire son mari.


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Novembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> http://www.koreus.com/video/jack-bauer-24h-1994.html



Vraiment sympa


----------



## spud34 (16 Novembre 2007)

Who saved the moon...


----------



## JPTK (16 Novembre 2007)

Enfin on sait ce qui a énervé Sarko !   

[YOUTUBE]EqfHFghdAzY&rel=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kukana (16 Novembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Enfin on sait ce qui a énervé Sarko !
> 
> video



juste pour ce qui connaisse pas


----------



## JPTK (16 Novembre 2007)

S'il en reste :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Novembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> S'il en reste :rateau:



Pas sûr, effectivement. 

Sinon, pour ne pas flooder   : Hallucii


----------



## Kukana (16 Novembre 2007)

la suite des dessins cochons poste il y a maintenant un petit bout de temps

un peu long mais vraiment joli


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Novembre 2007)

In Memoriam :love:


----------



## doudou83 (17 Novembre 2007)

Je ne sais pas si celle ci est d&#233;j&#224; pass&#233;e ?  pas besoin de comprendre les paroles   

http://www.koreus.com/video/pub-toom-baumark-dos-d-ane.html


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si celle ci est déjà passée ?  pas besoin de comprendre les paroles
> 
> http://www.koreus.com/video/pub-toom-baumark-dos-d-ane.html


Je ne me rappelle pas l'avoir déjà vue. En tout cas, c'est vraiment excellent.


----------



## spud34 (17 Novembre 2007)

Space Duck


----------



## Kukana (17 Novembre 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Space Duck



tres beau


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Novembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si celle ci est déjà passée ?  pas besoin de comprendre les paroles
> 
> http://www.koreus.com/video/pub-toom-baumark-dos-d-ane.html



  


Kaelou 1, 2, 3 je te saigne !


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Novembre 2007)

Pipe &#224; eau, poissons polissons.


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Novembre 2007)

l'&#233;crieur;4479972 a dit:
			
		

> Pipe &#224; eau, poissons polissons.



Premier jet mal orient&#233;?


----------



## rizoto (18 Novembre 2007)

lien donné sur p inpact

http://tv.jubii.fr/video/iLyROoaftWGI.html


----------



## meskh (18 Novembre 2007)

sfr


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2007)

[DM]kIz9Mq1cyTNh17Iis[/DM]


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Novembre 2007)

EeePC :love: :love:
Video Blogeee.

Elle vous donne pas envie vous cette petit b&#234;te &#224; 299&#8364; ??

Si &#231;a c'est pas de la vid&#233;o sympa !


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Novembre 2007)

Prêt pour une semaine de travail sur PC au bureau ?

(Heureusement, il y a les grèves...)


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Novembre 2007)

Fonctionnaire japonaise


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Novembre 2007)

Autres fonctionnaires :-- 1 --
-- 2 --
-- 3 --
-- 4 --​


----------



## Lalis (19 Novembre 2007)

Je n'ai pas suivi le fil depuis le début. Si ces films ont déjà été montrés, mille excuses + une occasion de les revoir  

Laurel et Hardy

Un mystère enfin éclairci

Jungle jail





Tiens, je passe "membre émérite" à 500 messages avec celui-ci ! Je suis contente que ça vous plaise (au moins à PA5CAL)


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Novembre 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Laurel et Hardy
> 
> Un mystère enfin éclairci



                           .


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Novembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Prêt pour une semaine de travail sur PC au bureau ?
> 
> (Heureusement, il y a les grèves...)



Ben quoi ! comme un lundi... c'est tout...


----------



## Arlequin (19 Novembre 2007)

mesdames on vous aime....surtout ne changez rien  :rateau: 

[YOUTUBE]Z7vY8iOQTyY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## spud34 (19 Novembre 2007)

Le coup de la panne version animation gore: l'ultime voyage


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Novembre 2007)

Lua.


----------



## two (19 Novembre 2007)

[dm]2fHpoV2hiEz8C4aPR[/dm]



et
"à droite en entrant dans la quatrième dimension"


[dm]5GiCesMMk0kQy7sSz[/dm]
​


----------



## Kukana (19 Novembre 2007)

la premiere est cool
mais la deuxieme = deja bu


----------



## doudou83 (19 Novembre 2007)

Le roi du plongeoir....:love: 
http://www.koreus.com/video/plongeon-renverse.html


----------



## rizoto (20 Novembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Le roi du plongeoir....:love:
> http://www.koreus.com/video/plongeon-renverse.html



Vous allez voir... héhé


----------



## kisbizz (20 Novembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Prêt pour une semaine de travail sur PC au bureau ?
> 
> (Heureusement, il y a les grèves...)




   


la musique...je l'as entendue dans un film , mais lequel ?




edity
ps: c'est pour l'autre celui qui reponds apres moi : c'est serieux  ...je la veux dans mon itunes


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> la musique...je l'as entendue dans un film , mais lequel ?


Hantise ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> la musique...je l'as entendue dans un film , mais lequel ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est "Bad day" de Daniel Powter.


----------



## Arlequin (20 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> la musique...je l'as entendue dans un film , mais lequel ?





PoorMonsteR a dit:


> C'est "Bad day" de Daniel Powter.


 
facile, c'est marqué au début de la vidéo  :rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (20 Novembre 2007)

merci :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Novembre 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> facile, c'est marqué au début de la vidéo  :rateau:



C'est surtout que je l'ai chez moi.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Novembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]8PcpMfTzJ68[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Novembre 2007)

dis donc webo, tu peux parler, il parait que t'as le même que Marie Thérèse Porcher comme accent


----------



## WebOliver (21 Novembre 2007)

Qui qu'a balancé?


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Novembre 2007)

eh bien ça date un peu, mais j'en avais encore le souvenir... à l'époque javais un autre pseudo... la balance : un type d'un certain âge on vas dire  _(Moi ? non j'ai balancé personne, juste parlé de son âge certain  )_


----------



## WebOliver (21 Novembre 2007)

ah ouais.  je détiens aussi un certain nombre d'infos à son sujet... 

Pour pas flooder tout ça... un autre truc concon... 

[YOUTUBE]ZlFoL19uiHo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Novembre 2007)

des la biere ingurgitée à tour de bras, un mac, un pyjama-combinaison intégrale Beetlejuice... c'est un membre de MacG c'est pas possible autrement... 


On peut faire pire que Mackie ?:affraid::sick:


----------



## Arlequin (21 Novembre 2007)

Le marasme politique belge par François Pirette  :rateau:  

[YOUTUBE]l09j6aF_UBk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2007)

[DM]1cIXb1kNUhww7aHty[/DM]​


----------



## Kukana (21 Novembre 2007)

pas mal ;-)


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Novembre 2007)

COMMENT CA PAS MAL ??? :mouais:




bon c'est vrai que c'est pas tout jeune, et tout le monde connait pas... moi je suis fan de cette série  

merci Tib'


----------



## Kukana (21 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> COMMENT CA PAS MAL ??? :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai regarde ça et on ma dit " à ça maxime je regarde sa quand j'était jeune  "


----------



## doudou83 (21 Novembre 2007)

Nouveau sport !!   http://www.koreus.com/video/base-jumping-ski.html


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Novembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Nouveau sport !!   http://www.koreus.com/video/base-jumping-ski.html



Le dernier aurait dû prendre un air-bag.


----------



## rizoto (21 Novembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Nouveau sport !!   http://www.koreus.com/video/base-jumping-ski.html



C'est assez couteux comme sport attention

Tu crois qu'ils refont le fartage des ski à chauqe saut  

Bon ok c'est pas rigolo :rose:


----------



## fredintosh (21 Novembre 2007)

Et ça ne choque personne qu'ils sautent à ski alors qu'il n'y a pas de neige ?


----------



## kisbizz (21 Novembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> linea bianca​




que des souvenirs ....dans cartoons le samedi soir  :love: :love:


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> que des souvenirs ....dans cartoons le samedi soir  :love: :love:



Et même tous les soirs avec l'ile aux enfants:love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Et même tous les soirs avec l'ile aux enfants:love:



On touche le fond, là.


----------



## kisbizz (21 Novembre 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> On touche le fond, là.



jaloux    

je te defie : trouvez nous un  animé sympa de notre enfance


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> jaloux
> 
> je te defie : trouvez nous un  animé sympa de notre enfance



J'ose pas, ça va faire rire les jeunes ! 

En fait, je ne me souviens d'aucune série de ma jeunesse. C'est trop loin.   Et toi Princess, tu t'en souviens ?

edit/ Si, je me souviens d'un feuilleton triste à pleurer : Graine d'ortie. L'histoire d'un pov' gamin.


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> jaloux
> 
> je te defie : trouvez nous un  animé sympa de notre enfance




[youtube]Z1H_BzDRjqE[/youtube]​


----------



## fredintosh (22 Novembre 2007)

Bon, pour vous éviter des redites à ce sujet, suivez ce lien (et les pages qui suivent)...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Novembre 2007)

On ne parlait pas de ta jeunesse, Scub, mais de la nôtre.

Tu sais les dinosaures, tout ça...

@ fredintosh : en 77 j'avais déjà fait mon service militaire.


----------



## kisbizz (22 Novembre 2007)

voilà


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Novembre 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> On ne parlait pas de ta jeunesse, Scub, mais de la nôtre.
> 
> Tu sais les dinosaures, tout ça...
> 
> @ fredintosh : en 77 j'avais déjà fait mon service militaire.




çà va j'avais compris, je pense pas être si loin de vous




kisbizz a dit:


> voilà




Sacrée Kisbizz:love:


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Novembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> je te defie : trouvez nous un  animé sympa de notre enfance


Comme Titus le petit lion ?


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Novembre 2007)

... ou Filopat et Patafil ?


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Novembre 2007)

... ou encore Kiri le clown ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Novembre 2007)

Et le Manège enchanté.


Et pour rester dans le fil :

The way of hope.


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Novembre 2007)

Aglaë et Sidonie


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> COMMENT CA PAS MAL ??? :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kisbizz a dit:


> jaloux
> 
> je te defie : trouvez nous un  animé sympa de notre enfance



[youtube]sve9B5pvGC4[/youtube]


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Novembre 2007)

Le nouveau.


----------



## Lalis (22 Novembre 2007)

Titus le petit lion, Le manège enchanté, Aglaé et Sidonie, Kiri le clown...  
Il y avait aussi Nounours et une histoire de canard avec de vrais canetons : ils ont dû en "consommer" des wagons et on était moins préoccupé des petites bêtes à l'époque.  
Si quelqu'un se rappelle le nom de ce caneton... Saturnin ou quelque chose comme ça.
J'aimais bien aussi les cadavres exquis des dessinateurs, et le bal des papillons qui passait en interlude (ou le petit train...).

Mais mon préféré, et je n'étais plus enfant déjà à l'époque, reste Téléchat (existe en coffret de DVD), du regretté Topor. C'est peut-être parce que je n'étais plus enfant que j'appréciais autant.  

Merci à tous de cette page, véritable plongée dans une vie antérieure.

Et bonne fête à tous les gluons !


----------



## Craquounette (22 Novembre 2007)

Une vieillerie retrouvée :love: 



[YOUTUBE]XcEzzyoiqUk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Novembre 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Il y avait aussi Nounours et une histoire de canard avec de vrais canetons : ils ont dû en "consommer" des wagons et on était moins préoccupé des petites bêtes à l'époque.
> Si quelqu'un se rappelle le nom de ce caneton... Saturnin ou quelque chose comme ça.


Oui, c'était bien Saturnin.

Le petit train interlude

Bonne nuit les petits (Nounours)


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Novembre 2007)

Et Chapi Chapo ?

[youtube]f_oEovxpf8s[/youtube]​


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Novembre 2007)

Et la Maison de Toutou (en anglais please) ?

[YOUTUBE]OwR2VqHhhUc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Kukana (22 Novembre 2007)

et c'est repartit....   :love: :love:


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Novembre 2007)

LE best of the best : colargol 

[youtube]xq_TwxNr_qI[/youtube]​


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Novembre 2007)

Pépin la bulle


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Novembre 2007)

Ernest et Bart

[youtube]MEdiM5KWM58[/youtube]​


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Novembre 2007)

[youtube]eean1pNVkoY[/youtube]


----------



## meskh (22 Novembre 2007)

le bon vieux ça :love:


----------



## Chang (23 Novembre 2007)

Je dois etre un des rares a qui les videosdenozenfances ne font rien du tout ... Je suis pas nostalgique de ces petits shows televises.

A la rigueur, il y en a un seul que je serait tente de retrouver un peu, c'est Tele-Chat. J'en ai revu un ya pas longtemps et je ne concoit pas que cela ait pu etre ecrit sans l'aide de quelques volutes bleues ... 


[youtube]RORmqpjl1W8[/youtube]​


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Novembre 2007)

Ceci dit, plus de la moitié de ces "videosdenozenfances" n'ont pu être vues la première fois à la télé que par les quadragénaires et leurs ainés... et souvent sur la chaîne de l'ORTF et en noir et blanc 819 lignes ! Alors forcément ça ne parle pas à tout le monde...


----------



## Souvaroff (23 Novembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Alors forcément ça ne parle pas à tout le monde...



Ouais mais y'a une génération de jeunes aujourd'hui qui sont nostalgiques&#8230;   Il retrouvent des trucs qu'ils n'ont pas connus !!  



Moi par exemple avec ça !! ------------>

[youtube]12jZBOgvMtI[/youtube]​


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Novembre 2007)

Futé le chat? 


Edit: Ca n'a pas déjà été posté??? Je m'en souviens plus...


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Novembre 2007)

Je pense pas. Mais faut avouer qu'elle est bonne.


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Novembre 2007)

Des parodies de la pub iPhone qui passe à la TV française :

Par MonsieurDream
[dm]3BdrpgfkRxTx2p8kY[/dm]


Par Gonzague
[dm]6hHgzt8GDvOnbp8nY[/dm]


Par waucarre
[youtube]c5QCISkcabU[/youtube]


----------



## vleroy (24 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Mobyduck (24 Novembre 2007)

Hôtel du phare.


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Novembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Hôtel du phare.


super !


----------



## ScubaARM (24 Novembre 2007)

[youtube]pUAiGfqKKcA[/youtube]​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Hôtel du phare.


Superbe !  



ScubaARM a dit:


> vidéo​


La première que j'ai vu le film (le premier), j'ai rêvé de requin toute la nuit. :afraid:


----------



## meskh (25 Novembre 2007)

ScubaARM a dit:


> [youtube]pUAiGfqKKcA[/youtube]​



en même temps, un jeu où l'on serait un requin, chargé de rééquilibrer l'écologie de la planète, ce serait bien drôle.  miam miam


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Novembre 2007)

30 ans après

[youtube]w6NbN74l2Zo[/youtube]

Ils reviennent 

[youtube]KQaeYn8Vr7Y[/youtube]


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Novembre 2007)

Tais-toi mon coeur - Dionysos

Superbe clip.


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Novembre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Tais-toi mon coeur - Dionysos
> 
> Superbe clip.


C'est beau mais c'est triiiste !


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Novembre 2007)

[dm]6eCB8JIeava0Fotf5[/dm]


----------



## doudou83 (27 Novembre 2007)

Holaaaaaa !!!  bien pratique..:love:

http://www.koreus.com/video/usb-wine.html


----------



## vleroy (27 Novembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Holaaaaaa !!!  bien pratique..:love:
> 
> http://www.koreus.com/video/usb-wine.html



excellent


----------



## Arlequin (27 Novembre 2007)

coup de vieux ?


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Novembre 2007)

Un sacré numéro&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> coup de vieux ?


Et ça finit comme ça :







   



Dos Jones a dit:


> Un sacré numéro


Déjà bu, il me semble.


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Déjà bu, il me semble.


Ben moi je ne l'ai découvert qu'hier soir  Avec un ami qui pratique un peu la magie Ben j'vous donnerais pas le truc pour la peine


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Novembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Holaaaaaa !!!  bien pratique..:love:
> 
> http://www.koreus.com/video/usb-wine.html


C'est compatible Mac OS ?


----------



## Arlequin (27 Novembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> C'est compatible Mac OS ?



faut trouver le bon pilote.......

mais boire ou conduire..... :mouais: (oui bon, ok, elle vaut pas deux balles celle là....:rose


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben moi je ne l'ai découvert qu'hier soir  Avec un ami qui pratique un peu la magie Ben j'vous donnerais pas le truc pour la peine


Et ton ami, il se désape pour faire ses tours de magie ?


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Novembre 2007)

Action discrète soutient la grève. 

(A ne pas louper, la chanson à 4,10 minutes! :love: )


----------



## vleroy (28 Novembre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Action discrète soutient la grève.
> 
> (A ne pas louper, la chanson à 4,10 minutes! :love: )



y a des vrais moments de bravoure dans ce clip


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Action discrète soutient la grève.
> 
> (A ne pas louper, la chanson à 4,10 minutes! :love: )


   :love:


----------



## Kukana (28 Novembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]RY3kPmZ2k38[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## doudou83 (29 Novembre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Action discrète soutient la grève.
> 
> (A ne pas louper, la chanson à 4,10 minutes! :love: )



Génialissime !!!!:love:


----------



## meskh (29 Novembre 2007)

petit compagnon


----------



## Lalla (29 Novembre 2007)

Je tente...

[YOUTUBE]wTqkKF_eAac[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Novembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> petit compagnon



Déjà bu.


----------



## JPTK (29 Novembre 2007)

Super bien vu cette pub  

http://producten.hema.nl/


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Novembre 2007)

Elle casse la baraque même.


----------



## Kukana (29 Novembre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Elle casse la baraque même.



c'est claire elle a fait le tour de mon entourage et un seul mot

TROP COOL:love: :love: 





Oups sa fait 2....


----------



## rizoto (29 Novembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Super bien vu cette pub
> 
> http://producten.hema.nl/



C'est une incredible machine euh non pub


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2007)

[DM]8svCyRv5rf5314Ojt[/DM]​
Désolé.


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Novembre 2007)

Beau mélange  


[YOUTUBE]C4mHMUyaM_c[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Mp8epAmAuzA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (30 Novembre 2007)

Un petit film d'animation ?




​


----------



## Arlequin (30 Novembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


> Un petit film d'animation ?




:afraid: je ne sais pas à quoi il carbure le David là.. mais punaise ça a l'air efficace !


----------



## vleroy (30 Novembre 2007)

c'est sûr la french connection est de retour


----------



## Lalis (30 Novembre 2007)

Mille excuses si elle a déjà été postée...
http://www.filecabi.net/video/3rdgradeblonde.html
C'est confondant. Ce qui m'a le plus frappée est le regard de la petite fille, Mackenzie : le désenchantement quand elle comprend qu'elle ne pourra plus jamais respecter certains "adultes" ! 
:afraid:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]VLxU1oMX48w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vleroy (30 Novembre 2007)

excellent 
je crois qu'on a les mêmes en europe


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Novembre 2007)

Avec ou sans le cerveau? :mouais:


----------



## jphg (30 Novembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> selfcontrol



 
c'est une joke ? dis-moi que c'est une joke !


----------



## Kukana (30 Novembre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Avec ou sans le cerveau? :mouais:



deux post au dessus...... ;-)

mais celui la est sous titre


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2007)

J'ai une tête à rire ?


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Novembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> deux post au dessus...... ;-)
> 
> mais celui la est sous titre



Oups... Désolé... :rose:

==>[]


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Avec ou sans le cerveau? :mouais:



toumaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii copiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnneeeeee...  :love:


----------



## vleroy (30 Novembre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Avec ou sans le cerveau? :mouais:



c'est un rôle de composition:rateau:


----------



## JPTK (30 Novembre 2007)

jphg a dit:


> c'est une joke ? dis-moi que c'est une joke !



Quand les 4 types montent dans le véhicule, la voiture de police est arrêtée à 20 m. Elle démarre seulement quand les types sont rentrés dans la voiture, sans parler de la 2e voiture de flic qui est garée le long du trottoir à gauche, suspect quand même


----------



## Kukana (30 Novembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Quand les 4 types montent dans le véhicule, la voiture de police est arrêtée à 20 m. Elle démarre seulement quand les types sont rentrés dans la voiture, sans parler de la 2e voiture de flic qui est garée le long du trottoir à gauche, suspect quand même



je crois qu'il a raison ;-)


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Novembre 2007)

Ou alors les flics étaient dans le coup... ça arrive parfois.


----------



## vleroy (30 Novembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ou alors les flics étaient dans le coup... ça arrive parfois.



pffff pas du tout, les premiers étaient en civils et ont appelé du renfort


----------



## meskh (30 Novembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Quand les 4 types montent dans le véhicule, la voiture de police est arrêtée à 20 m. Elle démarre seulement quand les types sont rentrés dans la voiture, sans parler de la 2e voiture de flic qui est garée le long du trottoir à gauche, suspect quand même



bien vu


----------



## rizoto (30 Novembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Quand les 4 types montent dans le véhicule, la voiture de police est arrêtée à 20 m. Elle démarre seulement quand les types sont rentrés dans la voiture, sans parler de la 2e voiture de flic qui est garée le long du trottoir à gauche, suspect quand même



Et puis les flics se jettent un peu vite dans la banque, je trouve !!! 

Peut être qu'il distribuait des coupons pour des donuts gratos


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Décembre 2007)

Une histoire vertébrale.  :love:

Merci PC IMpact.


----------



## da capo (2 Décembre 2007)

(clic image)
​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]xfHdddZt7HM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ScubaARM (2 Décembre 2007)

Diabolooooooo, fais quelqueee choooooooseeeeeee

[youtube]UpArVO8EzIw[/youtube]​


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Décembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]pjoztLBdaDA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Décembre 2007)

*"We're sorry, this video is no longer available"

*Donc si tu as un nouveau lien.


----------



## sylko (3 Décembre 2007)

C'est lundi. Profitez-en pour faire nettoyer votre écran.


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Décembre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> *"We're sorry, this video is no longer available"
> 
> *Donc si tu as un nouveau lien.


En fait, ça marche en cliquant sur la vidéo pour ouvrir le lien chez YouTube (Human Nature).


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Décembre 2007)

sylko a dit:


> C'est lundi. Profitez-en pour faire nettoyer votre écran.


Beurk ! :sick: Le matin au petit déjeuner, c'est pas top !


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Décembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> En fait, ça marche en cliquant sur la vidéo pour ouvrir le lien chez YouTube (Human Nature).



Ah,ok, thx.


----------



## doudou83 (3 Décembre 2007)

sylko a dit:


> C'est lundi. Profitez-en pour faire nettoyer votre écran.
> 
> Excellent !!!


----------



## meskh (3 Décembre 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]pjoztLBdaDA[/YOUTUBE]​



terrible


----------



## sylko (3 Décembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> terrible




Tellement terrible, qu'elle n'est plus visible


----------



## meskh (3 Décembre 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Tellement terrible, qu'elle n'est plus visible



mais si  juste là


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]ph__C-X1JDM[/YOUTUBE]

c'est noel bordel


----------



## spud34 (4 Décembre 2007)

Petite animation écolo: Humans


----------



## doudou83 (4 Décembre 2007)

Les radars , c'est trop dangereux  
http://www.koreus.com/video/flash-radar-automatique-accident.html


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]uC0XPyczGvU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## theozdevil (5 Décembre 2007)

Qui veux charger son iPod a coup d'oignon ici


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2007)

theozdevil a dit:


> Qui veux charger son iPod a coup d'oignon ici


Si ça rate, ail, ail ail ! :affraid:


----------



## meskh (5 Décembre 2007)

alors là, elle se la donne  et y'a un coté beau :mouais:


----------



## ScubaARM (5 Décembre 2007)

Planquez vos guiboles j'ai dit

[youtube]J4YjmwCs6H0[/youtube]​


----------



## meskh (5 Décembre 2007)

devant une telle illusion, qu'auriez vous fait ? :style:


----------



## meskh (5 Décembre 2007)

pointeur en haut, fait jour ; pointeur en bas, il fait nuit 

allez

:style:


----------



## al02 (6 Décembre 2007)

USB Wine, telechargez vos vins en direct des domaines !

Ce n'est pas déjà bu, j'espère ?   :love:


----------



## vleroy (6 Décembre 2007)

al02 a dit:


> USB Wine, telechargez vos vins en direct des domaines !
> 
> Ce n'est pas déjà bu, j'espère ?   :love:



ben si jusque la dernière goutte


----------



## Lalla (6 Décembre 2007)

*Flextop* 

*L'amour c'est...* :love:


----------



## two (6 Décembre 2007)

quand philippe stark explique en anglais pourquoi il est designer ca peut surprendre...


----------



## MOMAX (6 Décembre 2007)

pour les amateurs du genre

Premier trailer du jeu - Street Fighter IV (PS3)


----------



## MOMAX (6 Décembre 2007)

two a dit:


> quand philippe stark explique en anglais pourquoi il est designer ca peut surprendre...



il passe quand à l'olympia ?


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Décembre 2007)

two a dit:


> quand philippe stark explique en anglais pourquoi il est designer ca peut surprendre...


In a perfert Wall Street english, of course  !


----------



## doudou83 (6 Décembre 2007)

Connaissez vous cette façon de jouer au billard ?  etonnant nan ?
http://www.koreus.com/video/alena-contorsionniste-billard.html


----------



## meskh (6 Décembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Connaissez vous cette façon de jouer au billard ?  etonnant nan ?
> http://www.koreus.com/video/alena-contorsionniste-billard.html



:mouais:

bon d'accord, mais ca marche aussi avec faire la cuisine, jouer au flipper, a la console.....


----------



## doudou83 (6 Décembre 2007)

Je te laisse à ton imagination....(effectivement on peux penser à plein de chose)...:love:


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Décembre 2007)

...comme sortir les poubelles, sauter à la corde, faire du roller...  

C'est vrai, tout n'est qu'une question d'imagination :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (6 Décembre 2007)

En cherchant de la doc, je suis tombé là-dessus...


[YOUTUBE]l_8hOai9hGQ[/YOUTUBE]

"Vagues scélérates" ou "rogue waves" (ou freak waves)...
Une autre pour illustrer la soudaineté du phénomène...


----------



## Lalla (6 Décembre 2007)

C'était pas "le fil des images animées _sympa _" ?   

J'ai appris plein de choses, cela dit... :afraid: je ne vais jamais pouvoir m'endormir...


----------



## two (6 Décembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> Connaissez vous cette façon de jouer au billard ?  etonnant nan ?
> http://www.koreus.com/video/alena-contorsionniste-billard.html


J'croyais qu'au billard une des regles etait d'avoir au moins un des 2 pieds en contact avec le sol... y'a de nouvelles règles qui autorisent à avoir les pieds sur le marbre?


----------



## tirhum (7 Décembre 2007)

Lalla a dit:


> C'était pas "le fil des images animées _sympa _" ?
> 
> J'ai appris plein de choses, cela dit... :afraid: je ne vais jamais pouvoir m'endormir...


Ben moi, j'les trouve sympa, ces images*...  
Tu veux k'je vienne te bercer ?!....   





_*Et les vagues ne m'ont jamais empêché de dormir... _


----------



## Lalla (7 Décembre 2007)

Bref... de l'image Mesdames, Messieurs ! De l'image !


----------



## spud34 (7 Décembre 2007)

A Spot of Rain


----------



## SirG (7 Décembre 2007)

On chante?


----------



## meskh (8 Décembre 2007)

dans le même genre, il y a ausso la version Française. Ca sonne quand même, hors du chant patriotique


----------



## meskh (8 Décembre 2007)

les japonais ont aussi leur Bonaldi, mais en version plus ...... dangeureuse :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## ScubaARM (8 Décembre 2007)

[youtube]hQydI4Et-2I[/youtube]​


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Décembre 2007)

George Clooney Congratulates Julia Roberts.


----------



## two (9 Décembre 2007)

[youtube]vK9FnWKQbFc[/youtube]​ 
c'est tiré de ce site ci ou vous la trouverez avec une qualité un peu meilleure (entrer dans le site et cliquer sur rantanpaln qui est caché dans un trou en bas à gauche)


----------



## ScubaARM (10 Décembre 2007)

[youtube]qnZ5a0OXKe8[/youtube]​


----------



## Lalis (10 Décembre 2007)

Bien loin des prédateurs des mers :afraid: :casse: :hosto: , je vous propose une petite promenade en forêt.


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Décembre 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Bien loin des prédateurs des mers :afraid: :casse: :hosto: , je vous propose une petite promenade en forêt.


 C'est chouette !


----------



## meskh (11 Décembre 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Bien loin des prédateurs des mers :afraid: :casse: :hosto: , je vous propose une petite promenade en forêt.



 super bien fait


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]wJx4Xo3JTFY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rizoto (11 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> [youtube]wJx4Xo3JTFY[/youtube]



Au secours !!!


----------



## Kukana (12 Décembre 2007)

Mare de peler les oeufs ?


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Décembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> Mare de peler les oeufs ?


Ouaip. Marrant.

Ce qui est drôle aussi, c'est l'animation Flash "Calculate your time" en bas à gauche dans la même page. Après avoir cliqué "Activate Calculatator" et choisi "EATING" dans la liste "Auto time finder", le personnage écrit:





> In your life, you'll spend:
> 3 YEARS and
> 12 MONTHS
> EATING


(Dans votre vie, vous passerez 3 ans et 12 moins à manger).

Tout ça ne ferait pas 4 ans, par hasard ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Décembre 2007)

Déjà bu sûrement, mais une fois par an ça fait du bien de voir ça à l'approche de Noël


----------



## Craquounette (12 Décembre 2007)

La Virtual Girl et autres petites vidéo sur le numérique et la technologie :love: 

Les Helvètes reconnaîtront La Capsule de Monsieur Pain 

_Edit : on me signale à l'oreillette que l'accent suisse est compris dans le texte. Etant moi-même intoxiquée, je ne m'en rends pas compte_


----------



## meskh (12 Décembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> La Virtual Girl et autres petites vidéo sur le numérique et la technologie :love:
> 
> Les Helvètes reconnaîtront La Capsule de Monsieur Pain
> 
> _Edit : on me signale à l'oreillette que l'accent suisse est compris dans le texte. Etant moi-même intoxiquée, je ne m'en rends pas compte_



 Super Grave


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Décembre 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> La Virtual Girl et autres petites vidéo sur le numérique et la technologie :love:
> 
> Les Helvètes reconnaîtront La Capsule de Monsieur Pain
> 
> _Edit : on me signale à l'oreillette que l'accent suisse est compris dans le texte. Etant moi-même intoxiquée, je ne m'en rends pas compte_



On arrête pas le progrès.


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Décembre 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Déjà bu sûrement, mais une fois par an ça fait du bien de voir ça à l'approche de Noël




Puisque nous sommes dans le classieux :

[youtube]WxfIDpset2I[/youtube]​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Décembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]33Z7DMVedNA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arlequin (13 Décembre 2007)

on a aussi des "rappeurs" :mouais: 
[YOUTUBE]APRYcwvfFcw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (13 Décembre 2007)

Il "bouge" tellement bien...
Ça donne l'impression qu'il a les bras trop courts....


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Décembre 2007)

Un grand intellectuel en devenir ce monsieur...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Il "bouge" tellement bien...
> Ça donne l'impression qu'il a les bras trop courts....



Il a les bras trops courts 


Toujours du Hip Hop:

[youtube]i8WoyPEVRFo&rel[/youtube]


----------



## Arlequin (13 Décembre 2007)

nous avons donc confirmation que Britney va mal ....  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2007)

..
[DM]5vy5PDKYoX13Kdil[/DM]
..​


----------



## cyp (13 Décembre 2007)

jamais deux sans trois.

[YOUTUBE]5PsnxDQvQpw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## two (13 Décembre 2007)

cyp a dit:


> jamais deux sans trois.
> 
> [youtube]regular everyday normal guy[/youtub]



J'aime beaucoup le ton  de celle-ci  pour une fois que le rap n'est pas pinup, bling-bling, grosses bagnoles et petite b... 


Du même gars une chanson de circonstances 

[youtube]23cjXModWpA[/youtube]

Une autre politiquement incorrecte...​ 
[youtube]epUIRJiYEWo[/youtube]​


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]AcStWv7mRfs[/YOUTUBE]

la liste des guests stars est plutot sympa


----------



## doudou83 (15 Décembre 2007)

*Pub pour AOL news assez sympa ! 
http://www.koreus.com/video/pub-aol-news-star-web.html
*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Décembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> *Pub pour AOL news assez sympa !
> http://www.koreus.com/video/pub-aol-news-star-web.html
> *


Oh punaise ! Il est vraiment partout le fan de Britney Spears !  :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## wolverine (15 Décembre 2007)

balaise le gars ! j'aurais repeint le cockpit si j'etais a l'arriere ! 


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=03f_1197653305


----------



## meskh (15 Décembre 2007)

alors là, ça fait peur quand même :affraid:


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Décembre 2007)

wolverine a dit:


> balaise le gars ! j'aurais repeint le cockpit si j'etais a l'arriere !
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=03f_1197653305




Ceux là ont été moins agiles - paix à leurs âmes - RIP

[youtube]fPoL9bFAP-0[/youtube]​


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2007)

Superbe la musique, bon ce sera saignant le steack&#8230;


----------



## Arlequin (16 Décembre 2007)

voilà ce qu'il s'est donc passé avant le crash du 11/09 ....


----------



## Lalis (16 Décembre 2007)

Déjà posté dans le fil Autoportrait, mais je pense que ça a aussi sa place ici.
   

Et un grand merci à Philippe :love:  car c'est lui qui a déniché ce truc. A quoi mènent les insomnies, hein...


----------



## Kukana (16 Décembre 2007)

Cocacola 


j'ai trouver ça très joli


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2007)

[DM]6OJOqipUQgWaFpiJK[/DM]

A noter dans la vidéo la présence de Stéphane Guillon dont le spectacle "En avant la musique" vient de sortir en DVD. Je vous le recommande.


----------



## two (16 Décembre 2007)

un peu d'images animées, un peu d'exploration, mais pour moi le mieux a faire c'est de charger la page d'acceuil et de la laisser de coté, de continuer sur macgé le temps qu'il en aie marre d'attendre et qu'il se mette à vous parler (bon si vous voulez attendre sur la page et le regarder vous attendre vous pouvez aussi...)


----------



## two (16 Décembre 2007)

un jeu des 5 différences dans lequel les différences se cachent dans des images animées...


----------



## macinside (16 Décembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]m9DPo2duqu4[/YOUTUBE]

Les chiffres de manifestation ... ça explique tout


----------



## ScubaARM (16 Décembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Superbe la musique, bon ce sera saignant le steack



hello, pour la musique c'est par là : cest par là la musique


----------



## Craquounette (17 Décembre 2007)

Un site et des video retraçant la vie quotidienne de Doc'


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Décembre 2007)

La mère Noël.


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2007)

Dark Vador, l'artiste.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Décembre 2007)

[youtube]wHWSQVaUhAs[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2007)

[youtube]7TJQ97vB3TQ[/youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TJQ97vB3TQ


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Décembre 2007)

Brice Vador


----------



## meskh (18 Décembre 2007)

un petit tour ? :affraid:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Décembre 2007)

La grosse mite.

Histoire connue, mais en vidéo.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2007)

[DM]4hebaTByjaN7noAEQ[/DM]​


----------



## Romuald (19 Décembre 2007)

Melies avait réalisé un épisode de Star Trek !

J'adore la bande son :love:


----------



## meskh (19 Décembre 2007)

J'adore ça :love: du Theremin et du Fender Rhodes, le tout melangé 

Simpsons vs Star Trek


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2007)

[youtube]NiX3tWz9inA[/youtube]


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2007)

Hu speaks english ? Yassir !


----------



## macinside (20 Décembre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Hu speaks english ? Yassir !



Francis Weber Inside :love: (sauf qu'il avait 1 000 fois plus d'humanité dans le dîner de con que Bush n'en aura jamais  )


----------



## supermoquette (21 Décembre 2007)

j'admire le mec qui pose les questions


----------



## richard-deux (21 Décembre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Hu speaks english ? Yassir !



Excellent. :love: :love:


----------



## JPTK (21 Décembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> j'admire le mec qui pose les questions



*LE ROI HEENOK ARRIVE ENFIN AVEC CETTE DÔSE DE CRACK MUSIC QUE TU ENTENDS T'ENTENDS ? 
CE RAP MONGOLE 
LES NEGRES DE LA RIVE SUD ENFIN COMMERCIALISES, T'ENTENDS ?


Y a aucun respect pour toi dans la rue roi heenok vient te terroriser 
impossible de m'arreter 
toi et tes putes negres ont trop peur de mon gangster 
le son meurtrier representatif des négros de la rive sud 
pute negre



je suis au courant que tu es sur le pénis de busta flex 
la rue parle 
t'es pas voyou pute nègre faux gangster tu nous representes guère 
ceci est un avertissement, mon negre de maison, mon étudiant avec ton sac a dos rempli de bouquins 
meme ton partenaire dans le reve, ta copie conforme t'a plaqué 
voui voui 
pour moi vous etes tous dans le meme paquet 
attention les nègres de la rive sud en action on rappe sérieux 
on opere avec ou sans silencieux le jour et la nuit 
on vous assassine et apres on vous jette en bas du pont 
*


----------



## meskh (22 Décembre 2007)

joyeux noël et au boulot 

[YOUTUBE]h79jDB5al30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (22 Décembre 2007)

*Mahnamahna*


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Décembre 2007)

Si on va par là

[YOUTUBE]0yvHWyvexZA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2007)

SAV, le clip de Noël


----------



## Lalis (23 Décembre 2007)

http://skoften.net/index/item/sant_a_cademy


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]ohnd98mZybs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalla (23 Décembre 2007)

*Christmas is all around*


----------



## meskh (24 Décembre 2007)

Allez, c'est http://www.flashfunpages.com/couple.swf


----------



## flotow (24 Décembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> Allez, c'est Noël



ca fonctionne pas


----------



## meskh (24 Décembre 2007)

Désolé, je le remets là


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Décembre 2007)

Joyeux Noel


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Décembre 2007)

Merci, à toi aussi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Décembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> Désolé, je le remets là


Perfect     


Poisson rouge cascadeur


----------



## meskh (25 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Perfect
> 
> 
> Poisson rouge cascadeur



c'est vraiment excellent  et tu peux le regarder pendant 2 plombes  

ps : cdb pas possib :rose:


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Poisson rouge cascadeur


Chez moi la vidéo ne se lance pas. Pour ceux qui sont dans le même cas, le lien direct est ici (à lire en boucle).


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Décembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Chez moi la vidéo ne se lance pas. Pour ceux qui sont dans le même cas, le lien direct est ici (à lire en boucle).



Merci. 

Une très courte : bonhommes de neige.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2007)

Première pub pour les chats.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]Fq6Fz32YeG0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (28 Décembre 2007)

Comment déplacer une épave?

C' est pas trés compliqué.

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=gosRR9XA0YA&feature=related

Hop!, çà démarre et çà roule.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Décembre 2007)

Replay.


----------



## meskh (28 Décembre 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Replay.



Déjà vu mais toujours aussi beau


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Décembre 2007)

meskh a dit:


> Déjà vu mais toujours aussi beau



Merdum ! Je suis un spécialiste des rediff'. :hein:

Mais c'est vrai que c'est très beau (et triste aussi).


----------



## meskh (28 Décembre 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Merdum !



HAhhhhh .... du latin :love:


----------



## SirG (28 Décembre 2007)

L'origine de la macarena.

L'origine du scratch.

L'origine du briquet dans les concerts.

L'origine des gestes de rappeurs.


----------



## Kukana (28 Décembre 2007)

Juste Enoooooorme 



POUR PAS (TROP) flooder


----------



## spud34 (28 Décembre 2007)

Mes origines aveyronnaises me poussent à vous balancer ça: Le clip officiel de l'Aveyron


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2007)

nos amis belges sont des grands plaisantin


----------



## meskh (29 Décembre 2007)

alors, les habitués, une bonne vieille leçon de casse par le maître  ?


----------



## spud34 (30 Décembre 2007)

Tempovision


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Décembre 2007)

Crayon physics.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Décembre 2007)

Y a un truc ? :mouais:


----------



## meskh (30 Décembre 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Y a un truc ? :mouais:



Enorme  .......


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Décembre 2007)

[DM]x3u9gc[/DM]


----------



## mademoisellecha (30 Décembre 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Y a un truc ? :mouais:



:affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## two (30 Décembre 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Y a un truc ? :mouais:



J'cours l'essayer avec ma belle-mère...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2007)

..
[YOUTUBE]ny6X0ZX6bPI[/YOUTUBE]
..​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Décembre 2007)

Extreme Pete


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Décembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Extreme Pete



Excellent ! 

edit/ Et le stiquemou de two également


----------



## two (30 Décembre 2007)

le moustique

[dm]x3v06m[/dm]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Décembre 2007)

Lorie change radicalement de style...


[YOUTUBE]Qh0ndjZtyg0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## meskh (31 Décembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]HgmI2lsnxfk[/YOUTUBE]

oh la la, on ne peut plus rien faire pour eux, ni pour elles d'ailleur


----------



## meskh (31 Décembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]XHbYTm8U1v8[/YOUTUBE]

Encore des Grands Malades


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2007)

[DM]x2uqt0[/DM]


----------



## meskh (31 Décembre 2007)

http://forum.macg.co : 
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à iDuck.
:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2007)

Italian Spiderman


----------



## meskh (31 Décembre 2007)

si c'est pas n'impe ça !!


----------



## Lalla (31 Décembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]pwJlJJ_KCks[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]rYp-eqdFJbw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Décembre 2007)

Sacré style odré !   

Histoire connue mais en vidéo (bis)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Décembre 2007)

Annie & Boo. :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Décembre 2007)

Led Zeppelin Kashmir Screen Graphics.


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Janvier 2008)

In 2007.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2008)

[YOUTUBE]CtQjOkL6YlM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Janvier 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> In 2007.



J'adore ce truc!  :love: 

Hop, en signature!


----------



## kertruc (1 Janvier 2008)

+1, très bon !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2008)

[DM]x3x4hp[/DM]


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2008)

[YOUTUBE]9i3aD_toF9s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sylko (4 Janvier 2008)

La série est superbe!  

[YOUTUBE]G1_fhdEjtWk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## meskh (4 Janvier 2008)

et un grand classique 

[YOUTUBE]GKozi2l8iss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2008)

Et encore, il a pas accroche le 4x4 derriere !
[YOUTUBE]ipUj-jujKaw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalla (5 Janvier 2008)

Dans mes résolutions 2008 j'ai mis un point d'honneur à surveiller mon langage :mouais:, il devrait faire pareil... On a tous envie de bosser avec lui en tout cas :afraid: !


Pour pas flooder, mais sûrement déjà bue. Je me suis adonnée à une rapide petite recherche sur ce fil, mais apparemment elle n'est jamais sortie. Etrange...

[YOUTUBE]TsQXQGaasUg[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## meskh (5 Janvier 2008)

A faire à son patron 

 

juste pour rire


----------



## two (5 Janvier 2008)

lock of shame


----------



## Lalis (6 Janvier 2008)

Sen Kowalskiego (Le rêve de Kowalski).


----------



## spud34 (7 Janvier 2008)

Hallucii


----------



## meskh (7 Janvier 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> Hallucii



:affraid: mais déjà bu


----------



## spud34 (7 Janvier 2008)

meskh a dit:


> :affraid: mais déjà bu



Y avait longtemps, boooouuuuuhhhh!!! :casse:


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Janvier 2008)

Un peu d'auto-dérision avec Bill Gates qui par en retraite.


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Janvier 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Un peu d'auto-dérision avec Bill Gates qui par en retraite.


Lors du premier accès à la page, j'ai eu un message disant que mon navigateur ou mon système d'exploitation n'était pas compatible... Sacré Bill, il ne changera donc jamais :rateau:   !!!


----------



## Lalis (7 Janvier 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Lors du premier accès à la page, j'ai eu un message disant que mon navigateur ou mon système d'exploitation n'était pas compatible... Sacré Bill, il ne changera donc jamais :rateau:   !!!



Tout pareil  
Tant pis pour Bill (qui s'en contrefout) : je retourne à ma fabrication de lasagnes maison, mon four est compatible.


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Janvier 2008)

En changeant le "user agent" de Safari, j'ai pu voir la vidéo. Et pour que le flux audio soit audible, il a fallu que je coupe l'un des deux canaux. Pfou...


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Janvier 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Lors du premier accès à la page, j'ai eu un message disant que mon navigateur ou mon système d'exploitation n'était pas compatible... Sacré Bill, il ne changera donc jamais :rateau:   !!!





Lalis a dit:


> Tout pareil
> Tant pis pour Bill (qui s'en contrefout) : je retourne à ma fabrication de lasagnes maison, mon four est compatible.



Oups, désolé, je n'avais pas testé la vidéo sous Mac... Je sais, c'est pas bien de surfer sous Windows... :rose:


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Janvier 2008)

Et celui-là, vous l'avez déjà vu ?

[youtube]RrQF1kMHHAU[/youtube]


----------



## Kukana (7 Janvier 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et celui-là, vous l'avez déjà vu ?



J'aime particulièrement l'iJam Nano


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Janvier 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Oups, désolé, je n'avais pas testé la vidéo sous Mac... Je sais, c'est pas bien de surfer sous Windows... :rose:



Ca marche avec Firefox.


----------



## Lalis (7 Janvier 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et celui-là, vous l'avez déjà vu ?



Excellent ! 
Ça m'en rappelle un autre, certainement déjà posté, mais une piqûre de rappel ne fera pas de mal.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2008)

..
[YOUTUBE]0YbPGxJhdl4[/YOUTUBE]
..​


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Janvier 2008)

Delpech + Depech mode = Delpech Mode

*loiretcher*​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Delpech + Depech mode = Delpech Mode
> 
> *loiretcher*​


Excellent mais déjà bu.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Janvier 2008)

Dans la série "Y a un truc ?" : tour de cartes.


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Janvier 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Dans la série "Y a un truc ?" : tour de cartes.


 

Moi je n'ai vu passer que quatre cartes: 2 de coeurs, 10 de pics, roi de carreaux et roi de treffles.

La plupart des manipulations sont évidentes et reproductibles sans habileté particulière, mais quelques-unes sont plutôt extraordinaires. Le type a beaucoup de doigté, et j'en viens même à me demander s'il n'aurait pas plus de quatre cartes entre les mains...


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Janvier 2008)

Compte tenu des dernières évolutions de Mac OS X (piles et Dock en 3D de Leopard), j'ai trouvé une vidéo qui préfigure peut-être ce que sera la version 10.6 : DGP [vidéo FLV ici] _(ATTENTION: sous Safari, mieux vaut ne pas cliquer sur le lien mais plutôt télécharger la vidéo pour la visionner)_.


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Compte tenu des dernières évolutions de Mac OS X (piles et Dock en 3D de Leopard), j'ai trouvé une vidéo qui préfigure peut-être ce que sera la version 10.6 : DGP [vidéo FLV ici] _(ATTENTION: sous Safari, mieux vaut ne pas cliquer sur le lien mais plutôt télécharger la vidéo pour la visionner)_.




Franchement, si c'est pour se retrouver avec un finder qui ressemble à la réalité, j'ose même pas imaginer la gueule du mien au de 15 jours, un gros bordel quoi :rateau:


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Franchement, si c'est pour se retrouver avec un finder qui ressemble à la réalité, j'ose même pas imaginer la gueule du mien au de 15 jours, un gros bordel quoi :rateau:


C'est pas faux  . Chez moi c'est pareil... D'ailleurs mon Bureau, même s'il n'est pas en 3D, ressemble déjà souvent à un véritable chantier...


----------



## macinside (8 Janvier 2008)

Le dernier jour de Bill Gates


----------



## Bassman (8 Janvier 2008)

Y'a du beau monde la dedans 

Ce sont les vrais j'imagine ? Si c'est le cas, belle autodérision de cet homme


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> e sont les vrais j'imagine ? Si c'est le cas, belle autodérision de cet homme



ouais. me demande bien ce qu'en pense jeromemac.


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Janvier 2008)

Qu'il fait bien de partir?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Janvier 2008)

héhé, excellent  
je ne suis finalement pas étonné par son "sens de l'humour", après tout, il supporte Balmer depuis plus de 30 ans... :affraid: :rateau:  

J'aimerais savoir s'il avait imaginé une scène avec Jobs ? (en tout cas, moi je l'imagine bien appeler chez Apple pour proposer ses services   )


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2008)

il a bien appeler Gore qui est au conseil d'adminstration d'Apple


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Janvier 2008)

macinside a dit:


> il a bien appeler Gore qui est au conseil d'adminstration d'Apple



C'est vrai qu'il a appel*é* Gore...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2008)

macinside a dit:


> Le dernier jour de Bill Gates



Ça me fait immédiatement penser à un autre Bill, non dénué d'humour et d'auto-dérision lui aussi.

[youtube]vN1OCrRrgVw[/youtube]​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Janvier 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça me fait immédiatement penser à un autre Bill, non dénué d'humour et d'auto-dérision lui aussi.
> 
> [youtube]vN1OCrRrgVw[/youtube]​



Même pas un coup de p.. fil à Monica... :rateau: 

Excellent


----------



## Romuald (9 Janvier 2008)

Ce n'est pas un film, mais c'est quand même animé (un peu) et drole (assez)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2008)

[youtube]lNo9TpmWb0c[/youtube]


----------



## Kukana (10 Janvier 2008)

dommage que mon iPod touch ne fasse pas la meme chose .... 
[YOUTUBE]lcB8CKa73B0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (11 Janvier 2008)

[YOUTUBE]3NgxXQDHcy8&rel=1[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## meskh (12 Janvier 2008)

David Lynch, encore  une belle pub

[YOUTUBE]vor65mNB8Uk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Janvier 2008)

Peur de l'adversité ? peur d'aller voir son boss pour une augmente ? un peu peur tout court ? allez une petite piquouse pour faire remonter l'adrénaline 

[youtube]rulZOE8bDa8[/youtube]​


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Janvier 2008)

Apnée.


----------



## Lalis (12 Janvier 2008)

Superbe, Mobyduck


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2008)

Oui lui j'avoue il me fait rire  

Marc Jolivet - le digicode

[YOUTUBE]i0n4JbVtPm4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2008)

Une des scènes mythiques, belle et drôle de ce magnifique film de Pierre Salvadori - Les apprentis avec Guillaume Depardieu et François Cluzet  

ps : à regarder jusqu'au bout 

[YOUTUBE]PMzYZ3psVSw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## spud34 (13 Janvier 2008)

Anne Roumanoff y va fort


----------



## meskh (13 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Oui lui j'avoue il me fait rire
> 
> Marc Jolivet - le digicode



 un grand classique


----------



## meskh (13 Janvier 2008)

J'adore les Légo et celle-là vient d'arriver  

[YOUTUBE]IiJdn6bg3fs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## two (14 Janvier 2008)

Cécile sans paupières
[DM]x3v6pe[/DM]

Not forgotten
[DM]x3xnek[/DM]


----------



## two (15 Janvier 2008)

[youtube]WfKxpmnAFRw[/youtube]

  


edit : les miracles du numérique...
[youtube]WRS9cpOMYv0[/youtube]


----------



## sylko (15 Janvier 2008)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3qdzd_not-so-small-talk_fun


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Janvier 2008)

sylko a dit:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3qdzd_not-so-small-talk_fun


Excellent !


----------



## meskh (15 Janvier 2008)

sylko a dit:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3qdzd_not-so-small-talk_fun



Magnifique, terrible   

même pas de cdb possible  :rose:


----------



## SirG (15 Janvier 2008)

> Popstar fait naître une nouvelle "star", une belle occasion de créer une parodie avant meme le vrai clip!


Sheryfa Luna - Il avait les mots


----------



## SirG (15 Janvier 2008)

Fini les traces de doigts.


----------



## rizoto (15 Janvier 2008)

meskh a dit:


> J'adore les Légo et celle-là vient d'arriver
> 
> [YOUTUBE]IiJdn6bg3fs[/YOUTUBE]


petit joueur   

[YOUTUBE]GQ3AcPEPbH0[/YOUTUBE]

ce modèle est pas mal :

[YOUTUBE]QTsXlTKaFq0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Janvier 2008)

Ladies and gentlemen, here comes the MacBook Air !


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Janvier 2008)

(Plus sérieusement, voir par ici, par là ou encore par là)


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Janvier 2008)

Tir Nan Og.


----------



## two (17 Janvier 2008)

comment ont ils tourné ce clip? car là je me demande comment ils ont fait pour synchroniser les mouvements de la caméra aux mouvements des lunettes


----------



## Arlequin (17 Janvier 2008)

two a dit:


> comment ont ils tourné ce clip? car là je me demande comment ils ont fait pour synchroniser les mouvements de la caméra aux mouvements des lunettes


 
suis curieux aussi......  

en tous les cas, ça donne le tournis


----------



## SirG (17 Janvier 2008)

Peut-être qu'ils font comme pour le cinéma, avec une caméra fixée aux lunettes grâce à une tige rigide (de couleur verte pour la supprimer informatiquement). En tout cas, c'est speed.


----------



## r0m1 (17 Janvier 2008)

C'est vrai que ça fait tout bizarre  .


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2008)

[YOUTUBE]Jd3-eiid-Uw[/YOUTUBE]

Head Tracking for Desktop VR Displays using the WiiRemote


----------



## meskh (17 Janvier 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]Jd3-eiid-Uw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Head Tracking for Desktop VR Displays using the WiiRemote



HHhhaaaa....... :affraid: truc de fou :affraid:

 
c'est vrai que pour jouer à Halo 3, c'est un coup à crever en vrai !!


----------



## r0m1 (17 Janvier 2008)

Y'a de quoi devenir épileptique !! ...

... Mais je veux la même chose pour jouer à Call of Duty !!!!!


----------



## two (17 Janvier 2008)

vraiment 
[YOUTUBE]MkXCXnET0GE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ij1GDpaSTLw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]riTja3VjuQg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## meskh (17 Janvier 2008)

two a dit:


> vraiment



T'as pas honte ?? .......


----------



## two (17 Janvier 2008)

nan :rose:


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Janvier 2008)

No Quarter.


----------



## meskh (17 Janvier 2008)

Tong


----------



## jeje76 (17 Janvier 2008)

http://www.chauffeurdebuzz.com/


vous serez convaincus entre  le choix pc ou mac si la question se posait......


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Janvier 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Tong



Excellent ! 


Dans un autre genre : Taken. :love:


----------



## two (17 Janvier 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Dans un autre genre : Taken. :love:


Excellent !  

Dans un autre genre encore...
[YOUTUBE]JfuG22h583k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## spud34 (18 Janvier 2008)

Line Drawing


----------



## two (18 Janvier 2008)

Les dangers d'internet (c'est en néerlandais  mais  on a pas besoin des paroles pour comprendre)
[youtube]3fR6ynoXag4[/youtube]


----------



## meskh (18 Janvier 2008)

Juste pour en remettre une tite couche par dessus 

[YOUTUBE]AMwfySJSDQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Janvier 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Juste pour en remettre une tite couche par dessus
> 
> PCBook Air


Excellent


----------



## meskh (19 Janvier 2008)

allez, un petit jeu pour commencer la journée ?

[YOUTUBE]bUsdinHRJQA[/YOUTUBE]

ha ha ha


----------



## JPTK (19 Janvier 2008)

Un classique :

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=MPT1YR8hCKE


[YOUTUBE]MPT1YR8hCKE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (19 Janvier 2008)

Besoin d'une leçon d'espagnol ?
 


De très chouettes animations sur les 2 dernières pages


----------



## two (19 Janvier 2008)

Tom Hanks a tourné dans pas mal de films, mais je ne savais pas qu'il devait incarner le nouveau James Bond
[youtube]9wOcQr-2-pE[/youtube]


----------



## MOMAX (22 Janvier 2008)

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=1SF7G9UjVi0


----------



## Lalis (22 Janvier 2008)

MOMAX a dit:


> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=1SF7G9UjVi0



Ça ne m'étonne pas : nous avions un chat qui aimait être brossé à rebrousse poil, avec la brosse métallique ! Je crois que nous devons avoir des photos, si ce n'est une vidéo  
Et un autre qui se faisait des shoots dans les chaussures ! Là aussi j'ai les preuves...


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Janvier 2008)

Minous masos ? On aura tout vu !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Janvier 2008)

[youtube]n1Xl4ITbLRQ[/youtube]


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Janvier 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Y'en a qui se la coulent douce


Il s'appelle Al Bundy, ce chat ?


----------



## meskh (22 Janvier 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Il s'appelle Al Bundy, ce chat ?



je dirais TheBigLeb '


----------



## Arlequin (23 Janvier 2008)

si si, grâce au merveilleux Sumsing Turbo 3000


----------



## meskh (23 Janvier 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> si si, grâce au merveilleux Sumsing Turbo 3000



 

on dirait que ça se veut dans l'esprit de ça, volontairement ?


----------



## spud34 (23 Janvier 2008)

Loulou Superstar


----------



## Kukana (23 Janvier 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> Loulou Superstar



deja bu


----------



## two (23 Janvier 2008)

[youtube]eXilTWhpgPg[/youtube]


----------



## Kukana (23 Janvier 2008)

pas mal mais je prefere tout de même celle-la 
[YOUTUBE]K2cYWfq--Nw[/YOUTUBE]

Il faut regarder jusqu'au bout ( plus compliqué )


----------



## meskh (23 Janvier 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> deja bu





Kukana a dit:


> pas mal mais je prefere tout de même celle-la
> [YOUTUBE]K2cYWfq--Nw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Il faut regarder jusqu'au bout ( plus compliqué )



tu l'as dit


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Janvier 2008)

[YOUTUBE]yDnqgRvRpos[/YOUTUBE]


En bonus : http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=O262nYdgyXE&NR=1


----------



## two (24 Janvier 2008)

rien d'exeptionnel, juste une nouvelle technologie... le graph du futur... 
[youtube]DKbtTPYZEig[/youtube]

p.s. : vous avez vu une minute vos avez tout vu... le reste n'est que redondance


----------



## Craquounette (24 Janvier 2008)

Peut être déjà bu, peut être même que je l'ai déjà postée moi-même mais c'est pas grave

Les valaisans dans l'espace Episode 3


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Janvier 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Peut être déjà bu, peut être même que je l'ai déjà postée moi-même mais c'est pas grave



Moquette a perdu ses lunettes ?


----------



## meskh (24 Janvier 2008)

Et un champion, un


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Janvier 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Et un champion, un


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Janvier 2008)

Indigen


----------



## Arlequin (25 Janvier 2008)

tu manques de poisson iduck ?  

je l'avais déjà postée celle-là..... me souviens même avoir prévenu du coté un peu trash.... car, à l'époque, elle était présentée comme un short de Pixar.... la tronche de mon fils de 3 ans.... t'imagine ! 

à+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Janvier 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> tu manques de poisson iduck ?
> 
> je l'avais déjà postée celle-là..... me souviens même avoir prévenu du coté un peu trash.... car, à l'époque, elle était présentée comme un short de Pixar.... la tronche de mon fils de 3 ans.... t'imagine !
> 
> à+


Oups ! :rose: :rateau:

Bon. Tant pis.


----------



## jugnin (25 Janvier 2008)

oups, trompé de fil.


----------



## Lalis (25 Janvier 2008)

Les vidéos présentées par Two et Kukana m'ont rappelé ce court métrage de Philippe Découflé, sur la chanson _Le bal perdu_ de Bourvil.
Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été posté, tant pis si c'est le cas, je m'offre le plaisir de ce très joli moment de danse et de poésie.
Si je vous l'offre aussi, alors le plaisir est double :love:


----------



## Kukana (25 Janvier 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Les vidéos présentées par Two et Kukana m'ont rappelé ce court métrage de Philippe Découflé, sur la chanson _Le bal perdu_ de Bourvil.
> Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été posté, tant pis si c'est le cas, je m'offre le plaisir de ce très joli moment de danse et de poésie.
> Si je vous l'offre aussi, alors le plaisir est double :love:



 


pas trop mauvais


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Janvier 2008)

Qub.


----------



## Lalis (25 Janvier 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> pas trop mauvais



Ça me rappelle le numéro de Jacques Secretin et son petit camarade Vincent Purkart  
Evidemment, je vous parle d'un temps que les moins de... 40 ans, etc etc


----------



## Kukana (25 Janvier 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Ça me rappelle le numéro de Jacques Secretin et son petit camarade Vincent Purkart
> Evidemment, je vous parle d'un temps que les moins de... 40 ans, etc etc



pas mal je dois avouer 

( j'aurais bien envoyer un coup de boule mais des que j'en en envoi un il est gris ....  Une iDée ? )



Les Dauphins


----------



## Lalis (25 Janvier 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> ( j'aurais bien envoyer un coup de boule mais des que j'en en envoi un il est gris ....  Une iDée ? )


Oui, c'est parce que les points disco attribués par CdB depuis le Bar sont divisés, par deux je crois, et ta force disco doit être de 1 ou d'un nombre qui, divisé par le perlimpinpin* du Bar, donne un résultat inférieur à 1. Donc ça donne gris. Ce ne sont pas les points qui comptent, c'est l'intention !  

Sympas, les dauphins !  

Et pour ne pas trop flooder, Foutaises, un court métrage de Caro et Jeunet en 1989, précurseur des longs métrages commis en duo ou en solo.

Tant que j'y suis, je cherche un court de Sam Karmann, Omnibus, Palme d'Or du court en 92. Si vous voyez passer ça...  


* je sais plus si on parle de coefficient, de diviseur ou de chépakoi :rose:  ...
Comprenez pourquoi j'ai pas fait maths ? :rateau:


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2008)

[YOUTUBE]eFnvxOmm6tc[/YOUTUBE]

je veux un kawa


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Janvier 2008)

Ca me fait pas cette effet là à moi.


----------



## Lalis (26 Janvier 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ca me fait pas cette effet là à moi.



Une verveine, peut-être ?


----------



## ScubaARM (26 Janvier 2008)

En pleine Forme notre Lalis

Désolé pour ce post, j'ai pas pu résister, je cherchais quelque chose sur M. Chat et puis voilà

[youtube]DAT8Zxx2wxk[/youtube]​


----------



## Lalis (26 Janvier 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> En pleine Forme notre Lalis


Que veux-tu, c'est l'âge...  


ScubaARM a dit:


> je cherchais quelque chose sur M. Chat et puis voilà



Tu as entre autres la page wikipédia, le site officiel , M. Chat sur free, le groupe sur flickr.

A part ça, le pipi-caca fait toujours rire les enfants, à ce que je vois


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Janvier 2008)

*Enter the -very young- Dragon...*




 ( PS : je n'arrive pas à utiliser les balises BB "You Tube"... :rateau: )


----------



## macmarco (26 Janvier 2008)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Enter the -very young- Dragon...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il ne faut pas mettre tout l'url de la vidéo, juste son "nom".

[YOUTUBE]Awm9nE8bJtI&rel=1[/YOUTUBE]

Le code fourni par YouTube :
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Awm9nE8bJtI&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/*Awm9nE8bJtI&rel=1*" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
La partie à conserver est en rouge.


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Janvier 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Une verveine, peut-être ?



Nan nan, ça va merci.


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Janvier 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> Il ne faut pas mettre tout l'url de la vidéo, juste son "nom".
> 
> [youtube]Awm9nE8bJtI&rel=1[/youtube]
> 
> ...



Merci, ce sont les infos que je cherchais, en effet.


----------



## al02 (27 Janvier 2008)

Anne Rouman off !


----------



## Lalis (27 Janvier 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Anne Rouman off !



Ah, déjà posté par spud34 : là.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2008)

[youtube]N4zgXVdSG_k[/youtube]


----------



## two (28 Janvier 2008)

[youtube]PTJqqz87-Ec[/youtube]


un petit retour sur les pubs des années 60 
pour monsieur
[youtube]EiBNtGSzrp4[/youtube]

madame
[youtube]1mGfTMz6eN8[/youtube]

leur fille
[youtube]XHsQpTbQ9Uo[/youtube]

et l'gamin
[youtube]aMqd5EQXD-g[/youtube]
les codes commerciaux ne changent pas tant que ca


----------



## meskh (28 Janvier 2008)

merci pour ce voyage dans le temps


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2008)

[YOUTUBE]AbTlLhsNRUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kukana (28 Janvier 2008)

pas mal  

touchdown ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Janvier 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> pas mal
> 
> touchdown ?



Légèrement déjanté le mec.  



Jeu Olympique


----------



## Lalis (28 Janvier 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> pas mal
> 
> touchdown ?



Toutes les vidéos de Rémy sur son site.

Je ne vous cacherai pas que c'est très inégal. Parce que faire n'importe quoi, c'est souvent n'importe quoi. :sleep: 
Cela dit, il est vraiment gonflé. :afraid:


----------



## Kukana (28 Janvier 2008)

Il vient de Montpellier tout comme moi  
Pour une fois que je peux etre fier je ne le cache pas  

[YOUTUBE]EkfhDMDz-ug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalla (28 Janvier 2008)

On aime le personnage ou pas (je suis plutôt de ce côté là), on aime (on comprend) l'humour suisse ou pas (je suis plutôt de ce côté là), mais là quand même, j'avoue, j'ai ri. 

[YOUTUBE]lvXSPm68jhE[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Romuald (28 Janvier 2008)

Un super moment de musique  

Par contre, les costumes et la chorégraphie ont, comment dire ?, un peu vieilli...


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> On aime le personnage ou pas (je suis plutôt de ce côté là), on aime (on comprend) l'humour suisse ou pas (je suis plutôt de ce côté là), mais là quand même, j'avoue, j'ai ri.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]lvXSPm68jhE[/YOUTUBE]
> ​



déjà posté : mais il y a la version belge 

edit : ayant été mort de rire, je comprend donc l'humour suisse, je peu donc devenir suisse


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2008)

macinside a dit:


> déjà posté : mais il y a la version belge
> 
> edit : ayant été mort de rire, je comprend donc l'humour suisse, je peu donc devenir suisse





Tu paies tant d'impôts que ça ??!!!  :affraid:  :mouais:


----------



## rizoto (29 Janvier 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> pas mal
> 
> touchdown ?



Edit : Non rien !


----------



## JPTK (29 Janvier 2008)

ouai bof, c'est en faisant n'importe quoi qu'on devient n'importe quoi.


----------



## two (29 Janvier 2008)

Pour eviter tout risque de cancer, vérifiez les une fois par mois...
[youtube]uayowbYqvZA[/youtube]


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> Tu paies tant d'impôts que ça ??!!!  :affraid:  :mouais:



mais non, mais bon je traine pas mal la bas

re edit : la version youtube

[YOUTUBE]XcfQtLd7YWg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Janvier 2008)

C'est pas du cinglé ça ????!!!! :rateau: 
[YOUTUBE]vzkwTJBSrSo&rel=1[/YOUTUBE]
Pfffiouuu....désolé ça vole pas haut mais j'en ris encore....


----------



## two (30 Janvier 2008)

ca ne vole pas haut non plus, je dirais même que ca lévite
[dm]x3uam5[/dm]

edit : ta gueule la vielle
[dm]x3fix8[/dm]


----------



## spud34 (30 Janvier 2008)

Chat et imprimante


----------



## meskh (30 Janvier 2008)

[YOUTUBE]4yQhXBeabUE[/YOUTUBE]

déjà bu ?


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Janvier 2008)

Google Maps
[YOUTUBE]fPgV6-gnQaE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kukana (30 Janvier 2008)

meskh a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]4yQhXBeabUE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> déjà bu ?



oui deja bu


----------



## meskh (30 Janvier 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> oui deja bu



Burps :sick:


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Janvier 2008)

[DM]xqmoo[/DM]


----------



## meskh (30 Janvier 2008)

[DM]x47s2z[/DM]


----------



## Arlequin (30 Janvier 2008)

fallait pas l'énerver la vieille...... 

on éloigne les enfants...... merci


----------



## r0m1 (30 Janvier 2008)

[YOUTUBE]Zi0vGwZTAJg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## meskh (30 Janvier 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]Zi0vGwZTAJg[/YOUTUBE]​



spectaculaire !!


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2008)

[dm]xttex[/dm]​


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Janvier 2008)

L'autre, il pompe Mado.
:rateau:

















_Hein ? Quoi ? Mais non j'ai pas dit ça !_ 
_Ah si, j'l'ai dit._ :rose:


----------



## mado (30 Janvier 2008)

Je le pardonne. Il est suisse..


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2008)

Ouf ouf, bah merci! :king:

_Cela dit, ça fonctionne bien les balises dailymotion. _


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Janvier 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouf ouf, bah merci! :king:
> 
> _Cela dit, ça fonctionne bien les balises dailymotion. _


A ta décharge, comme on dit à la Banque du spêrme Populaire, en commençant par la vieille des nuls que tu cites, sur Daily Motion, je viens de m'en faire une bonne tranche, de parodies de pub de banques.









Sans dec', on peut pas écrire "spêrme" ! C'est grossier, "spe.rme" ?  Vaut mieux que j'écrive "giclette" ?


----------



## mado (30 Janvier 2008)

Tu crois que c'est un signe ? Faudrait que je pense à changer de banque..


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Janvier 2008)

mado a dit:


> Tu crois que c'est un signe ? Faudrait que je pense à changer de banque..



Bah ! La Banque de la "Giclette" Populaire, j'y suis. Et c'est pas terrible question libido. Quand au Crédit des Bouseux, pour ce que j'en ai vu, ça fait mal au Q. 








Edith : Whâââ le p'tit suisse, les trucs salaces qu'il me glisse dans le tourniquet à réputation gravitationnelle, j'te dit pas. D'ailleurs, j'le dit pas.


----------



## sylko (30 Janvier 2008)

Pas recommandé aux femmes enceintes 

[youtube]kxrfMH7qSrA[/youtube]

[youtube]2IYaOBbFgJo&NR[/youtube]

[YOUTUBE]1e9-tVnlCdY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2008)

[youtube]JU23lsin01w[/youtube]


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Janvier 2008)

BackCat reçoit ses amis à diner.


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Janvier 2008)

pour mon ami écrieur... un bon, un vrai!  

[YOUTUBE]i4mmebo1LJs[/YOUTUBE]


regardez bien au milieu, parce qu'il finit quand même 2ème...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (31 Janvier 2008)

Bon..... dans la même série y'en a des moins bons.... :hein: 

[DM]x3v8hu[/DM]


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Février 2008)

Lui qui devait penser avoir la baraka, finalement il a eu les boules.     :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2008)

[youtube]_XBiLH8wxvA[/youtube]


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Février 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Leave Jérôme Kerviel alone !


Bizarre. J'ai comme une impression de "déjà vu"...


----------



## meskh (1 Février 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bizarre. J'ai comme une impression de "déjà vu"...



ce n'est pas le même type qui le fait avec Britney ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2008)

meskh a dit:


> ce n'est pas le même type qui le fait avec Britney ?


Si. Mais là, c'est une version détournée.


----------



## meskh (1 Février 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Si. Mais là, c'est une version détournée.



parce qu'il existe une vesion non détournée et serieuse de cette scene là ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2008)

meskh a dit:


> parce qu'il existe une vesion non détournée et serieuse de cette scene là ?


Oui. La verson originale "Let Britney Spears alone". Celle-là est non détournée. 
Quant à dire qu'elle est sérieuse, c'est une autre histoire.


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Février 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> pour mon ami écrieur... un bon, un vrai!
> 
> *Démonstration de virage relevé par Bode Miller*
> 
> ...



C'est pas un peu triché, ça !??  
Ce type est un chat, il a pas le même centre de gravité que nous.
Ça doit être son régime steack-frites-bière-pétard.



Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Bon..... dans la même série y'en a des moins bons.... :hein:
> 
> *Et là, Yannick Bertrand se prend un piquet bien rigide et bien glacé dans les glaouis*



Ouch ! 
Ces français, vraiment pas un moral de vainqueurs ! Bode, il aurait continué !


----------



## Kukana (3 Février 2008)

MÊMES LES PIGEONS VONT AU PARADIS


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Février 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> MÊMES LES PIGEONS VONT AU PARADIS



Excellent !


----------



## Kukana (3 Février 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> MÊMES LES PIGEONS VONT AU PARADIS



marche plus....

alors MÊMES LES PIGEONS VONT AU PARADIS


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est pas un peu triché, ça !??
> Ce type est un chat, il a pas le même centre de gravité que nous.
> Ça doit être son régime steack-frites-bière-pétard.



Tiens, une autre illustration du caractère félin du garçon :

[YOUTUBE]f1V4CQxFTgo[/YOUTUBE]

N'importe qui finit par s'en mettre une, vu la position dans laquelle il est, et la force avec laquelle le ski tape à plusieurs reprises sur la neige.


----------



## meskh (4 Février 2008)

Même ici il le fait pépere  ..... faut voir la piste aussi :affraid:

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=__Faa87IQhk&feature=related


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Février 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Même ici il le fait pépere  ..... faut voir la piste aussi :affraid:
> 
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=__Faa87IQhk&feature=related



...et il est qu'à 30 sec du premier quand il arrète, c'est à dire un eperformance bien au dessus de ce que l'on pourrait faire de mieux sur nos deux jambes...  :mouais:


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Février 2008)

Parle pour toi ! Moi j'ai pas peur d'appuyer sur mes cuisses.


----------



## da capo (4 Février 2008)

pfff, il est même pas arrivé jusqu'au bout


----------



## Lalla (5 Février 2008)

Monsieur Miller est un grand malade!!!!    Quelle classe! Et même sur un pied il a du style... (mon frère a eu le même soucis de perte de ski, sauf qu'il a fini avec une déchirure des ligaments croisés du genou, lui... )


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Parle pour toi ! Moi j'ai pas peur d'appuyer sur mes cuisses.



Dans 20 jours sur le pré! Cuistre...

tu montes jusqu'à L'alpe d'Huez, tu vas au sommet du tunnel, et je t'attends...


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Février 2008)

1. Je vais attendre qu'il y ait de la neige à l'Alpe d'Huez.
2. Tu attends en bas pendant que je monte ? T'as raison, c'est mieux. Si on part tous lesdeux, c'est moi qui vais poireauter en bas en t'attendant, comme la dernière fois.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Février 2008)

On connaît l'organisation qui règne au sein d'une fourmilière, mais ça reste tout de même assez bluffant.

[YOUTUBE]xQERRbU23bU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Kukana (5 Février 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> On connaît l'organisation qui règne au sein d'une fourmilière, mais ça reste tout de même assez bluffant.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2008)

[YOUTUBE]y0UnlgGiYb0[/YOUTUBE]

Alors, il y a les bons rockers et les mauvais rockers...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2008)

[DM]x3xrcg[/DM]


----------



## meskh (6 Février 2008)

5 Fruits et 5 Légumes


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ce type est un chat, il a pas le même centre de gravité que nous.



 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]y0UnlgGiYb0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Alors, il y a les bons rockers et les mauvais rockers...



Woooooow!!!! Vivement qu'ils le sortent en figurine... Je veux le même pour ma fête!!! :love:


----------



## meskh (7 Février 2008)

MacBookPro


----------



## tirhum (7 Février 2008)

Un buzz en train de se créer autour de ça : http://www.sixtine.com/
C'est commercial (pour la St Valentin sûrement), mais c'est assez marrant...
Visionnez les "témoignages"...


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Février 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Visionnez les "témoignages"...


Surtout l'anonyme, qui fait penser à un certain Nicolas S.  

Noch eine Kolossale Gonnerie en perspective !  (on verra peut-être le 14 février...)


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Un buzz en train de se créer autour de ça : http://www.sixtine.com/
> C'est commercial (pour la St Valentin sûrement), mais c'est assez marrant...
> Visionnez les "témoignages"...



C'est surtout un gros fake on dirait.


----------



## tirhum (8 Février 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est surtout un gros fake on dirait.


Après quelques recherches...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Février 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est surtout un gros fake on dirait.



Forcément, la spiritualité et l'humour ne se situent pas à cet endroit là  À moins que...


----------



## Arlequin (8 Février 2008)

touuuuut l'monde descend !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Février 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> touuuuut l'monde descend !



Pinaise ! 



Pour changer d'atmosphère : pauvre petit poussin. :rose:


----------



## rizoto (8 Février 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> touuuuut l'monde descend !



Euh !!! C'est bizarre et flippant


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2008)

[YOUTUBE]s-qZMVFQU1M[/YOUTUBE]

je vais aller faire un tour chez renault


----------



## Kukana (9 Février 2008)

macinside a dit:


> je vais aller faire un tour chez renault


 

[YOUTUBE]w4CO4NlISgg&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## meskh (10 Février 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]w4CO4NlISgg&feature[/YOUTUBE]



ici


----------



## two (10 Février 2008)

[youtube]oAdesBfZvtE[/youtube]


edit : tim tom : 
[youtube]dq0ONJRRJ3Q[/youtube]​


----------



## meskh (10 Février 2008)

y'aurait pas un soucis avec les vidéos Youtube dans les massages ? :mouais:


----------



## two (10 Février 2008)

si 
paradisiaque : ici

tim tom ici : ici


----------



## Kukana (10 Février 2008)

Whoa


----------



## Kukana (10 Février 2008)

j'ai aussi trouver ça entre temps


----------



## two (12 Février 2008)

Gran central freeze
[youtube]jwMj3PJDxuo[/youtube]
​


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Février 2008)

two a dit:


> evenementiel


Ce qui est étonnant, c'est que j'ai déjà vu ces images à la télé, ce week-end, mais le son était en Français (je me rappelle notamment du type sur le véhicule d'entretien qui parle à la radio parce qu'il est bloqué). C'est un coup de pub. Mais présenté comme de l'information, ça tient plutôt de la manipulation.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

C'est vrai que certaines poses ont l'air bidons...


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Février 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est vrai que certaines poses ont l'air bidons...


Hein ? Développe...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

Je pense aux gars qui ramassent le contenu de l'attaché case, je ne sais pas mais ça me semble bizarre que tout se renverse juste à ce moment là. Mais je suis peut-être parano... 

Ou j'ai rien compris


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Février 2008)

C'est une scène montée de toute pièce par Improv Everywhere, et qui fait appel à un nombre important d'acteurs. Il n'y a rien de naturel ni de spontané là-dedans. Seule la réaction des passants est vraie.

Ce genre d'événement est monté en moyenne une dizaine de fois par an depuis plus de 6 ans.

Je parlais de manipulation parce que le doublage son et le cadre de l'émission dans laquelle la vidéo a été passée à la télé laissait penser que c'était une information française (ou du moins francophone). Or ce n'était ni plus ni moins qu'un court-métrage doublé en français.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

Ok. J'avais bien compris un truc de travers alors... Merci pour l'info...


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Février 2008)

Elephant Girl.


----------



## two (12 Février 2008)

Une chambre d''étudiant dans une boite ....
[youtube]OYCTcPkIIBI[/youtube]


Plus d'info


----------



## mademoisellecha (12 Février 2008)

Romain Gavras pour Thomas Bangalter et DJ Medhi
Pour le son et l'image, même si tout le monde connaît déjà sûrement (ma recherche m'a dit que non mais je peux me tromper :rose: )

[YOUTUBE]zO-YCiGuWX4[/YOUTUBE]

merci mado :love:


----------



## rizoto (12 Février 2008)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Romain Gavras pour Thomas Bangalter et DJ Medhi
> Pour le son et l'image, même si tout le monde connaît déjà sûrement (ma recherche m'a dit que non mais je peux me tromper :rose: )
> 
> [youtube]zO-YCiGuWX4[/youtube]
> ...



Le mec reste dans sa voiture à 150 dB... :mouais:

Méfie'te


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

Pricasso


----------



## fredintosh (12 Février 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Le mec reste dans sa voiture à 150 dB... :mouais:
> 
> Méfie'te


Bah, c'est sans doute pas pire que d'écouter la bande son de cette vidéo en entier.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Février 2008)

_Edit : Ah... déjà bu, tant pis. _


----------



## youyou54 (13 Février 2008)

Un de plus:

Le JT de la Santé Mentale


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Février 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pricasso



Au poil le pinceau.  :rateau:


----------



## al02 (13 Février 2008)

CAUET marchant sur des braises.

Za prûle !!       :love:


----------



## Kukana (13 Février 2008)

Marilyn manson chez CAUET


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Février 2008)

[dm]x1ynrt&v3=1&related=1[/dm]


----------



## Craquounette (14 Février 2008)

Pour ceux qui empruntent la brosse à dent des autres... 

Oserez-vous encore le faire ?


----------



## two (14 Février 2008)

Efficace la communication....



Ps :  les deux autres sont pas mal aussi


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2008)

Jurassic Park dans le panier du chat


----------



## meskh (15 Février 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Jurassic Park dans le panier du chat



 en même temps il peut venir faire un tour dans le panier de mon chat ...... :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2008)

..
[YOUTUBE]WMvsY6Q80pI[/YOUTUBE]
..​


----------



## al02 (15 Février 2008)

C'est sublime ! :love:


----------



## Vivid (15 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Woooooow!!!! Vivement qu'ils le sortent en figurine... Je veux le même pour ma fête!!! :love:




ne rigolez pas!!!!! on a les mêmes... quand steeve presente un nouveau... Mac, une iconneries..  

Ils ont même mis une scéne entre lui et son public, même si il met des jeans, le nettoyage des bas de pantalon, finissait par les usés trop à cet endroit.


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Février 2008)

Une toile pour deux.


----------



## Kukana (18 Février 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Une toile pour deux.



sa fait quand même penser à ça


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2008)

[YOUTUBE]TCC2m9Ju2F8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## youyou54 (19 Février 2008)

Comme quoi un chat ça peut toujours servir ...

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2xi9p_chat-demeleur-ecouteurs_ads


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...ragueur/video/x3azq5_lily-un-vendeur-dragueur


----------



## tweek (19 Février 2008)

[YOUTUBE]TIMc4y67M7U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kukana (19 Février 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> voila quelque videos :
> 
> - de nos jours faut faire attention a ou on roule....
> - toujours envie de laisser les enfant s'amuser avec pluto ?
> ...





youyou54 a dit:


> Comme quoi un chat ça peut toujours servir ...
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2xi9p_chat-demeleur-ecouteurs_ads


 
oui mais..... deja poster 




tweek a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]TIMc4y67M7U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## youyou54 (19 Février 2008)

Un petit tour de magie bien sympa :rateau:

http://video.yahoo.com/watch/28238/1269802



@ Kukana
Oui oups ... mais bon il était un peu loin et j'ai pas tout lu


----------



## meskh (19 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Un petit tour de magie bien sympa :rateau:
> 
> http://video.yahoo.com/watch/28238/1269802



T'as pas de pot, car celui la aussi  déjà bu


----------



## Kukana (19 Février 2008)

oui  
j'ai pas oser le dire


----------



## meskh (19 Février 2008)

...


je supprime de bonne foi, ne voulant choquer personne, ni ne voulant montrer que l'on s'en fout

Méa culpa


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

meskh a dit:


> ...
> 
> 
> un petit qui fait du bobo :affraid:


Lien pathétique et dramatique. La puissance merdeuse du grand n'importe quoi webique.

Félicitations pour avoir relayé ça&#8230; Combien de blessés graves là-dedans ? Combien de morts ?
On s'en fout ?

Ah ben ouais. Evidemment.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Lien pathétique et dramatique. La puissance merdeuse du grand n'importe quoi webique.
> 
> Félicitations pour avoir relayé ça&#8230; Combien de blessés graves là-dedans ? Combien de morts ?
> On s'en fout ?
> ...


Murde, Je me faisais la même réflexion. 

ça fait donc 2 fois dans la même journée&#8230; je dois être fatigué.


----------



## youyou54 (19 Février 2008)

Et celui-là déjà bu ?

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x32ky4_jeanlin-claque-club


----------



## Kukana (19 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Et celui-là déjà bu ?
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x32ky4_jeanlin-claque-club



non pour ma part


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Février 2008)

One Rat Short.  :love:


----------



## Kukana (19 Février 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> One Rat Short.  :love:



:love: :love: :love: 

( "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Mobyduck." )


----------



## two (19 Février 2008)

[DM]x4fis8[/DM]


----------



## Kukana (19 Février 2008)

two a dit:


> [DM]x4fis8[/DM]



:love: 

( juste une question: comment fait on pour augmenter sa force disco ? )


----------



## two (19 Février 2008)

[HS on]réponse en bas de cette page [HS]

pour pas (trop) flooder
[DM]x4d9aa[/DM]


----------



## two (19 Février 2008)

[dm]x4c03u[/dm]

[DM]x4bx2c[/DM]


----------



## youyou54 (20 Février 2008)

Le chinois (1min09) il  est tout bonnement génial :rateau:

[youtube]zYqWTGvFUGg[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

Y a pas à dire, J'ai ri comme un c**


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Y a pas à dire, J'ai ri comme un c**


... comme un chinois ?


----------



## Lalis (20 Février 2008)

Affligeant... :afraid: 
(pas les commentaires, la vidéo)
Merci à youyou54 de nous rappeler que la télévision d'aujourd'hui n'a pas inventé l'indécence, l'exploitation malsaine des détresses en tous genres, ni les téléspectateurs d'aujourd'hui ce voyeurisme goguenard qui nous fait nous sentir supérieurs  
La différence est peut-être dans les proportions en termes de temps occupé par ces programmes. Le nombre de chaines aussi.
On peut heureusement encore (mais pour combien de temps ?) choisir de regarder autre chose. Ou de ne rien regarder du tout. :style:


----------



## youyou54 (20 Février 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Affligeant... :afraid:
> (pas les commentaires, la vidéo)
> Merci à youyou54 de nous rappeler que la télévision d'aujourd'hui n'a pas inventé l'indécence, l'exploitation malsaine des détresses en tous genres, ni les téléspectateurs d'aujourd'hui ce voyeurisme goguenard qui nous fait nous sentir supérieurs
> La différence est peut-être dans les proportions en termes de temps occupé par ces programmes. Le nombre de chaines aussi.
> On peut heureusement encore (mais pour combien de temps ?) choisir de regarder autre chose. Ou de ne rien regarder du tout. :style:



Tout dépend comment tu la regardes ... il ne faut pas voir le mal partout.
Moi je ne me suis en rien senti supérieur et j'ai apprécié la vidéo par nostalgie et par les répliques cocaces (et un peu stupides) que n'importe lequel d'entre nous aurait pu tout aussi bien dire


----------



## youyou54 (20 Février 2008)

Cette petite est toute mimi 

[youtube]oEUSqb8RCLs[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

Nostalgie aussi, la version des Inconnus : Tournez ménages


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Février 2008)

[youtube]qmpNGuGRvQM[/youtube]


----------



## meskh (21 Février 2008)

[YOUTUBE]Vd6yH1Zs6gY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Février 2008)

http://www.elysee.fr/webtv/
Si quelqu'un pouvait faire un montage de chaque début de vidéo, zébulondanyboon ou dans ce genre :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (22 Février 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_snBMLwnWcM&rel=1&border=0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_snBMLwnWcM&rel=1&border=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"width="425" height="355"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
Ce n'est pas encore "changer l'eau en whisky" mais bon, c'est un début


----------



## jeromemac (22 Février 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> ouais. me demande bien ce qu'en pense jeromemac.


 
que c'est déja ça de gagner


----------



## ScubaARM (23 Février 2008)

C'est pas demain que je vais me mettre au kite ....

[youtube]RqJ3digBos0[/youtube]​


----------



## Romuald (23 Février 2008)

[youtube]W6_D2XDuPUo&eurl[/youtube]​


----------



## Lalis (23 Février 2008)

Sûr que ça change des Choristes !


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2008)

[YOUTUBE]axDyUNWyuw8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (24 Février 2008)

Déjà bu 
ICI
et LA

  Au secours ! après la télé et les journaux, le voilà qui squatte aussi les forums de MacGé !


----------



## meskh (24 Février 2008)

et c'est bouffon qu'il bave :sleep:  quel ...... :hosto:


----------



## Lalis (24 Février 2008)

Projets de programmes pour l'école Primaire, B.O. Hors série n° 0 du 20 février 2008 :


> Page 3 (préambule) :
> L&#8217;école primaire développe enfin le respect et la tolérance qui fondent les droits de l&#8217;Homme et qui se traduisent au quotidien par le *respect des règles de civilité et de politesse*.





> Page 6 (école maternelle) :
> Ces échanges doivent être l&#8217;occasion, pour les enfants, de mettre en oeuvre les *règles communes de civilité et de politesse*.





> Page 12 (CE1) :
> INSTRUCTION CIVIQUE ET MORALE
> Les élèves apprennent les *règles de politesse et du comportement en société*. Ils acquièrent progressivement un *comportement responsable* et disposent de plus d&#8217;autonomie.
> (...)
> Les enfants emploient les *formules de politesse lorsqu&#8217;ils s&#8217;adressent à un adulte* ou à leurs camarade*, apprennent à utiliser le vouvoiement avec leur enseignant. Ils appliquent les *usages sociaux de la politesse*.


_* oui, il y a bien une fôte dans le B.O._  



> Page 20 (CM2) :
> INSTRUCTION CIVIQUE ET MORALE
> Cet enseignement le conduit à réfléchir sur les problèmes concrets posés par sa vie d&#8217;écolier et, par là même, à prendre conscience de manière plus explicite des fondements même de la morale : les liens qui existent entre la liberté personnelle et les *contraintes de la vie sociale*, la *responsabilité de ses actes ou de son comportement*, le respect de valeurs partagées, *l&#8217;importance de la politesse et du respect d&#8217;autrui*.


No comment. 

_On me signale dans l'oreillette que ce n'est pas le bon fil : c'est vrai, tout ça n'a rien de sympa... Disons que ces "images" m'ont "animée" d'un mouvement de réaction spontané..._


----------



## Kukana (25 Février 2008)

pour revenir dans le sujet
[YOUTUBE]z6S7aNBKMVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## youyou54 (25 Février 2008)

[dm]x3hnnt&amp;v3=1&amp;related=1[/dm]

[mode=Hors sujet]C'est pas évident quand même avec les vidéos dailymotion [/mode]


----------



## obi wan (25 Février 2008)

Pita-Gora-Suii-Chi 

en espérant que ça a pas été posté, désolé je suis pas un habitué du thread ^^


----------



## Romuald (26 Février 2008)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut admirer le plus : Le cerveau qui a imaginé tous les artifices des circuits, le bricoleur qui les a réalisé, la patience du metteur au point... 

Du Tex Avery matiné de Tom et Jerry dans la vraie vie  

@obi wan _je suis pas un habitué du thread_
Ben tu devrais, si tu en as du même tonneau sous le coude


----------



## kertruc (26 Février 2008)

La rébellion organique :

http://www.terre.tv/indexvod.php?case1&ref=00151


----------



## JPTK (26 Février 2008)

Je sais pas si on peut faire pire ! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:  


[YOUTUBE]Z1eFdUSnaQM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kertruc (26 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je sais pas si on peut faire pire ! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Z1eFdUSnaQM[/YOUTUBE]



J'ai trop envie de savoir ce qui se passe à la fin


----------



## Kukana (26 Février 2008)

kertruc a dit:


> J'ai trop envie de savoir ce qui se passe à la fin



[YOUTUBE]7p4xMQevkpI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalla (26 Février 2008)

Rassurez-moi... Cette daube c'est bien une parodie n'est-ce pas ? :afraid:


----------



## JPTK (26 Février 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> Rassurez-moi... Cette daube c'est bien une parodie n'est-ce pas ? :afraid:



Et nan c'est Star Strek, la série originale, c'est vieux quoi :rateau:
Et ce n'est même pas français !!  
Genre 1er baiser c'était plus flippant quoi 
Surtout le mec là qui jouait au flipper et qui était pédophile (si si on le sait dans le dernier épisode car on retrouve des cassettes dans la salle de répet et là Jérome il flippe trop alors il bute tout le monde en leur arrachant les yeux avec les dents, du coup il en profite pour violer Annette, sur ce le GIGN arrive en hélicoptère dans la salle et ils abattent Jérome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

nan, nan. C'est du pure style... heu, voyons voère.


----------



## tirhum (26 Février 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> Rassurez-moi... Cette daube c'est bien une parodie n'est-ce pas ? :afraid:





jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Et nan c'est Star Strek, la série originale, c'est vieux quoi :rateau:


C'est une histoire d'époque...
Si tu regarde toutes les séries de ces années là...  
Ça nous paraît désuet (surtout pour les djeun's qui n'ont pas connu ), mais à ce moment là; ça passait très bien...  :love:
La 3D ou les effets spéciaux de dingue, y'avait pas... 
Le plus kitsh doit être "_Cosmos 1999_", je pense... :love:  :rateau: 

[YOUTUBE]1qOqDeD5DIk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## obi wan (26 Février 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Le plus kitsh doit être "_Cosmos 1999_", je pense... :love:  :rateau:



Y'avait "V" aussi, pas mal dans le genre


----------



## Arlequin (26 Février 2008)

y'avait benny hill aussi ......

[YOUTUBE]EwnlYZjHShU[/YOUTUBE]
:mouais:

:rateau:


----------



## youyou54 (27 Février 2008)

Alors selon vous quel pays sera le prochain à être envahi 

[youtube]fJuNgBkloFE[/youtube]


----------



## youyou54 (27 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je sais pas si on peut faire pire ! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



Ouh si moi je pense que si 

Un petit recueil des meilleures 
Il y a plein de vidéos et même des citations de ouf


----------



## Lalis (27 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Alors selon vous quel pays sera le prochain à être envahi


Franchement ça fait peur :affraid: Mais sommes-nous sûrs qu'en cherchant assez de gogos dans notre voisinage et en opérant un habile montage, on n'obtiendrait pas un résultat similaire ?  
Ce n'est pas aux habitués de ce fil que je vais apprendre qu'on fait dire ce qu'on veut aux images.
Et puis est-ce qu'on a besoin de la démonstration pour savoir que ces crétins sont tous des abrutis ?  
Je ressort ma vieille rengaine, mais je pense que ces images sont en partie faites pour que qui les voit se sente un peu supérieur. Je parle des intentions, pas forcément des effets.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Février 2008)

Second Souffle.


----------



## youyou54 (27 Février 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Franchement ça fait peur :affraid: Mais sommes-nous sûrs qu'en cherchant assez de gogos dans notre voisinage et en opérant un habile montage, on n'obtiendrait pas un résultat similaire ?


Oui c'est sûr, d'ailleurs on ne peut pas et il serait même stupide de juger tout un pays sur la bêtise d'une poignée de ses individus.
Mais pour vous faire douter ou réfléchir ... voici une autre vidéo avec quelques statistiques .
Inutile de rappeler que ces affirmations sont bien sûr *à prendre avec des pincettes*.




Lalis a dit:


> Je ressort ma vieille rengaine, mais je pense que ces images sont en partie faites pour que qui les voit se sente un peu supérieur.
> Je parle des intentions, pas forcément des effets.


Sur ce coup là je ne peux qu'acquiescer  
Je me suis effectivement senti un poil plus intelligent je dois reconnaître


----------



## two (28 Février 2008)

[dm]x4imcf[/dm]



et un film intitulé 11:11 posté à 11:11


----------



## youyou54 (28 Février 2008)

&#729;&#729;&#729; pu&#592;lo&#633;&#387; &#477;p s&#305;&#623;&#592; sou &#477;p &#477;&#647;ln&#596; o&#477;p&#305;&#652; &#477;&#647;&#305;&#647;&#477;d &#477;un &#477;&#633;o&#596;u&#477;

[youtube]7VcPWQGKwsM[/youtube]


----------



## two (28 Février 2008)

d'habitude j'suis pas fana d'foot mais là j'dois avouer que j'suis bluffé...


----------



## two (28 Février 2008)

d'habitude j'aime j'suis pas fana fana d'foot mais là j'dois avouer...  j'suis bluffé  

[YOUTUBE]Jl39guVpofw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## youyou54 (28 Février 2008)

Attention ça c'est cultissime !

[dm]x1nacf&v3=1&related=1[/dm]

Denis : T'as fermé la porte ?
François : Oui, pourquoi ?
Denis : Parce que j'ai été attaqué par des renards tout à l'heure.
François : C'est normal, c'est la saison.
Denis : J'ai du mal à parler parce que j'ai les dents qui poussent.
...


----------



## kertruc (29 Février 2008)

[dm]xy9cr&v3=1&related=1[/dm]


----------



## youyou54 (29 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> [dm]x3hnnt&amp;v3=1&amp;related=1[/dm]



Et voilà pour mesdames ... :rateau:

[youtube]cYDmIn6Gp8I[/youtube]


----------



## Lalla (29 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Et voilà pour mesdames ... :rateau:
> 
> boys and daftpunk



Merci, on n'en demandait pas tant... :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Lalis (29 Février 2008)

two a dit:


> d'habitude j'aime j'suis pas fana fana d'foot mais là j'dois avouer...  j'suis bluffé



Je n'appellerais pas ça du foot, plutôt du jonglage et des acrobaties, des disciplines de cirque (attention, je suis dingue de cirque :love: , donc c'est un compliment dans mes propos).
En voici un autre, un vrai artiste du jonglage. Il sait même faire l'antipodiste (discipline circassienne rare en dehors des cirques asiatiques). :style: 

@Kertruc : excellent !


----------



## youyou54 (29 Février 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> Merci, on n'en demandait pas tant... :mouais: :rateau:


Pas de jalousie possible comme ça 
Remarquez quand même que mine de rien les hommes sont plus synchro 



Lalis a dit:


> En voici un autre, un vrai artiste du jonglage. Il sait même faire l'antipodiste (discipline circassienne rare en dehors des cirques asiatiques). :style:


Monstrueux !!
Je paierai pour le voir jouer dans un vrai match 
Et dans l'équipe de france encore plus ... pour qu'il nous fasse réver comme Zidane savait si bien le faire 
Bref ... Zidane revient on t'aime :love:


----------



## Lalis (29 Février 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Monstrueux !!
> Je paierai pour le voir jouer dans un vrai match



Si ça se trouve, le gars ne sait même pas jouer au foot : ce qu'il fait n'est pas du foot.


----------



## youyou54 (29 Février 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Si ça se trouve, le gars ne sait même pas jouer au foot : ce qu'il fait n'est pas du foot.



Ouh c'est sûr qu'il est peut être incapable de tenir 90 min (c'est du sport!) et qu'il ne pourrait pas jouer chez les pros mais quand tu manies aussi bien la balle tu ne peux pas ne pas savoir jouer au foot 
Mais moi ce que j'adore dans le foot c'est les petites acrobaties que nous faisais notre petit zizou national, ronaldinho ou encore maradona ...
Dans des matchs de haut niveau et à grande tension, les prouesses techniques sont encore plus appréciables.
Alors je me prêtais à rêver ce que pourrait peut-être faire cet artiste sur un vain terrain et dans des conditions  d'un match.

Allez tiens au passage pour illustrer mes propos:
* Zidane dans tout son art:*

[youtube]96DUcbtEvcU[/youtube]

* Zidane vs Ronaldinho:*
La vidéo date d'avant la coup du monde 2006.
La conclusion est fausse, Zidane est resté le maître 

[youtube]KEF0WGaAcZQ[/youtube]


----------



## two (29 Février 2008)

même si ce n'est que suggéré... ne pas cliquer en présence des plus petits:
fourniture porn...
[youtube]uzh6gWUjKuY[/youtube]
:rose: :love:


----------



## meskh (29 Février 2008)

Buzzz

:affraid:


----------



## youyou54 (29 Février 2008)

[dm]x2bxr&v3=1[/dm]


----------



## JPTK (29 Février 2008)

two a dit:


> d'habitude j'aime j'suis pas fana fana d'foot mais là j'dois avouer...  j'suis bluffé
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Jl39guVpofw[/YOUTUBE]



Ouai mais apparemment ce serait truqué... :rateau: ballon numérique en fait.


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Mars 2008)

Elle date de plusieurs semaines au moins, mais sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, il ne me semble pas qu'elle ait déjà été postée sur MacG...
Et personnellement, je ne m'en lasse pas... 






[youtube]RVRrwEAnRSQ[/youtube]




​


----------



## fredintosh (1 Mars 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Buzzz
> 
> :affraid:



C'est là la démonstration de la différence entre la dérision et le cynisme : tourner en dérision la pauvre Cindy parce qu'elle est ringarde et ne s'en rend pas compte, OK, et même trois fois oui  ... mais aller jusqu'à la manipuler en faisant un reportage soi disant complaisant avec elle pour en réalité se foutre encore plus de sa gueule, je trouve ça salaud, et d'une cruauté inutile.


----------



## meskh (1 Mars 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> C'est là la démonstration de la différence entre la dérision et le cynisme : tourner en dérision la pauvre Cindy parce qu'elle est ringarde et ne s'en rend pas compte, OK, et même trois fois oui  ... mais aller jusqu'à la manipuler en faisant un reportage soi disant complaisant avec elle pour en réalité se foutre encore plus de sa gueule, je trouve ça salaud, et d'une cruauté inutile.



Je suis bien d'accord avec toi quant l'action de cruauté détournée mais n'oublions pas qu'elle s'expose sciemment à ce genre de colibets et autres critiques, de plus sur une émission aussi populaire que celle-ci ..... :mouais:


----------



## Kukana (1 Mars 2008)

Iband

[YOUTUBE]mwoPgnvpPQg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SirG (1 Mars 2008)

C'est chouette, mais dommage qu'on ne puisse pas faire ça sans jailbreaker son iPhone.


----------



## Lalis (1 Mars 2008)

... dans deux styles très différents :
Naturaliste
Technologique


@Youyou : je crois bien qu'on a déjà vu le cinéma préhistorique


----------



## Kukana (1 Mars 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> ... dans deux styles très différents :
> Naturaliste
> Technologique



 superbe  



Lalis a dit:


> @Youyou : je crois bien qu'on a déjà vu le cinéma préhistorique



je crois aussi


----------



## Kukana (1 Mars 2008)

*bedboy*


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Mars 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> *bedboy*



Le pauvre.  

A bien regarder jusqu'à la fin !  

Complètement délirant, j'adoooore !


----------



## youyou54 (2 Mars 2008)

@ Lalis et Kukana ... désolé :rose:
J'espère que celle là n'a pas été postée ...

[youtube]iEAGmBRC1dc[/youtube]


----------



## two (3 Mars 2008)

La pomme d'adam


----------



## two (3 Mars 2008)

une pub... étant danseur je ne pouvais pas y être insensible
[youtube]eEfXmWGj7CA[/youtube]

son making of
[youtube]UzDQGxxlq4E[/youtube]


----------



## r0m1 (3 Mars 2008)

two a dit:


> une pub... étant danseur je ne pouvais pas y être insensible



c'est excellemment bien fait !!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2008)

Le sang-froid du pilote 

plus d'info


----------



## Kukana (3 Mars 2008)

two a dit:


> une pub... étant danseur je ne pouvais pas y être insensible
> [youtube]eEfXmWGj7CA[/youtube]
> 
> son making of
> [youtube]UzDQGxxlq4E[/youtube]



trop cool


----------



## youyou54 (4 Mars 2008)

[youtube]hp8aqKKfQ8U[/youtube]

Hallucinant n'est-ce pas


----------



## Kukana (4 Mars 2008)

oh mon dieu 
bientôt une guerre entre crevette ?


----------



## youyou54 (4 Mars 2008)

Par contre elle est *un peu limite vis-à-vis des mineurs ... alors éloignez les enfants*.
Personnellement je ne la trouve pas plus choquante que certaines pubs pour yaourts ou shampooings ... mais bon attention

[youtube]QH0HW_VCpco[/youtube]

PS: C'est de l'art mais si un modo juge cette vidéo trop olé olé qu'il la supprime.


----------



## Kukana (4 Mars 2008)

la vie des animaux selon leshommes


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Mars 2008)

Dans le même genre, "La p'tite couronne" (ou "La p'tite ceinture") :
- épisode 1
- épisode 2
- épisode 3
- épisode 4
- épisode 5


----------



## youyou54 (6 Mars 2008)

Jacques Villeret dans Papy fait de la résistance .
Un grand moment du cinéma français 

[dm]xb5yy&v3=1&related=0[/dm]


----------



## Kukana (6 Mars 2008)

Monkey


----------



## Lalla (6 Mars 2008)

[DM]x75vx[/DM]

 ​


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Mars 2008)

Le Bar da Boa. 

_"Entrez votre nom dans le premier champ, votre surnom dans le second. Le reste est facultatif. " Puis cliquez sur "*Visualisar*"
_


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Mars 2008)

Elle est mimi la baraque.     :rateau:


----------



## kertruc (7 Mars 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> [DM]x75vx[/DM]
> 
> ​



Formidable !


----------



## youyou54 (9 Mars 2008)

[dm]x3zhh2&v3=1&related=0[/dm]


----------



## Kukana (9 Mars 2008)

goobees


----------



## meskh (9 Mars 2008)

non mais..


----------



## Lalla (10 Mars 2008)

[dm]xsk7w[/dm]​


----------



## Lalis (10 Mars 2008)

Lalla  Ça a bien fait rire la copine qui travaillait dans la pub, avant.  
Et le spot belge : formidable !

Meskh : très fort, mais si on tombe sur un pas commode qui nous en retourne une ? :mouais:


----------



## two (10 Mars 2008)

[dm]x36i24[/dm]

la chatte à la voisine 
[dm]x4kftb[/dm]

et last but not least....
le quota...
[dm]x4kut0[/dm]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mars 2008)

[dm]x4fccq&v3=1[/dm]


----------



## two (10 Mars 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> [dm]Lundi au soleil levant[dm]


 :bebe:

[dm]x4da3m[/dm]


----------



## youyou54 (10 Mars 2008)

A voir et à revoir ... :rateau:

http://fr.kiwivid.com/embed/video-313,mrya4.swf


----------



## Lalis (10 Mars 2008)

"La chatte à la voisine", c'est le scénario du _Journal d'un chat assassin_, d'Anne Fine, un roman pour la jeunesse, un best-seller, même !
Là, il y a double transposition (chat -> humains et lapin -> chat), mais c'est exactement le même ressort comique.
Et le roman est bien meilleur que le film...  

Préférez l'original à la copie, lisez le _Journal d'un chat assassin_ !
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Mars 2008)

"Ken Lee" de Mariah Carey (traduction bulgaro/anglo/kékchose).   

[youtube]FQt-h753jHI[/youtube]


----------



## kertruc (10 Mars 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> "La chatte à la voisine", c'est le scénario du _Journal d'un chat assassin_, d'Anne Fine, un roman pour la jeunesse, un best-seller, même !
> Là, il y a double transposition (chat -> humains et lapin -> chat), mais c'est exactement le même ressort comique.
> Et le roman est bien meilleur que le film...
> 
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord, surtout que les acteurs sont particulièrement mauvais...


----------



## youyou54 (11 Mars 2008)

[dm]x4ljob&v3=1&related=0[/dm]


----------



## two (12 Mars 2008)

certains ont trouvé la solution....


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Mars 2008)

*Mac vs. PC vs. Linux*


----------



## rezba (13 Mars 2008)

Savez-vous lire dans les yeux ?
Parce que dans la vidéo ci-dessous, dans les yeux du héros, on peut lire :

*"Comment t'es bonne, toi, tu sais que je te démonterais bien sur un canapé"*

[youtube]IMjzpUrxaY0[/youtube]

Ce qui, vous l'admettrez, pose la question de la vie sexuelle du petit Nicolas. Est-il déjà en train de fuir sa brune ?
Faut dire que Carla, fan de Mario Bava, a renouvelé la dévédéthèque élyséenne, à ce qu'il parait.

[youtube]tHeA30AAbFg[/youtube]

Ou alors c'est le nouveau fouet qu'elle a ramené de Parme qui le fait courir.


----------



## Kukana (13 Mars 2008)

j'aime vraiment beaucoup 
exemple....  
un autre
on rentre sur cette page le nom d'un site cible et l'effet à choisir ( rasoir, météores, dinosaures....... )  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mars 2008)

rezba a dit:


> Savez-vous lire dans les yeux ?
> Parce que dans la vidéo ci-dessous, dans les yeux du héros, on peut lire :
> 
> *"Comment t'es bonne, toi, tu sais que je te démonterais bien sur un canapé"*


Moi je lis plutôt:
*"Murde elle est encore plus bonne que ma meuf et en plus elle a des plus gros nichons. Ca craint! J'ai l'air de quoi moi?!
J'vais voir si je peux pas l'emballer a la fin comme le stylo des romanos"
*


----------



## youyou54 (14 Mars 2008)

[dm]x1c4oa&v3=1&related=0[/dm]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mars 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi je lis plutôt:
> *"Murde elle est encore plus bonne que ma meuf et en plus elle a des plus gros nichons. Ca craint! J'ai l'air de quoi moi?!
> J'vais voir si je peux pas l'emballer a la fin comme le stylo des romanos"
> *


Moi, je lis plutôt :
*"Je sens que j'ai une ouverture. J'aime bien ça, l'ouverture."


*


----------



## Amok (14 Mars 2008)

Juste pour se faire un peu de bien au moral.

(Entrez juste votre prénom sur les deux lignes, inutile d'indiquer l'email)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Juste pour se faire un peu de bien au moral.
> 
> (Entrez juste votre prénom sur les deux lignes, inutile d'indiquer l'email)




Encore ? On va dire que la semaine a été dure.


----------



## Amok (14 Mars 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Encore ? On va dire que la semaine a été dure.



On va dire aussi que ca fait du bien et que quand on aime on ne compte pas ! 
Désolé, je n'avais pas vu : je vais de ce pas m'auto-bannir !


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> (...)
> Désolé, je n'avais pas vu : je vais de ce pas m'auto-bannir !


Pas que du fil, hein !... 
Que l'on puisse avoir les mains libres !...  

  :casse:


----------



## Amok (14 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas que du fil, hein !...
> Que l'on puisse avoir les mains libres !...
> 
> :casse:




Mauvaise nouvelle : c'est impossible, je ne peux pas me bannir moi-même. Je pense donc bannir l'auteur du premier post, ainsi que PoorMonsteR, a des fins de lisibilité du sujet, il va sans dire...


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Mauvaise nouvelle : c'est impossible, je ne peux pas me bannir moi-même.


Et murde !... :mouais: 


Amok a dit:


> Je pense donc bannir l'auteur du premier post, ainsi que PoorMonsteR, a des fins de lisibilité du sujet, il va sans dire...


Bon...
Ben t'as qu'a commencer par ça; c'est un début... 



Ed ?!... Tu as ta liste ?!...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Mauvaise nouvelle : c'est impossible, je ne peux pas me bannir moi-même. Je pense donc bannir l'auteur du premier post, ainsi que PoorMonsteR, a des fins de lisibilité du sujet, il va sans dire...



J'ai fait une copie d'écran des posts au cas où. 



tirhum a dit:


> (...)
> Ben t'as qu'a commencer par ça; c'est un début...
> 
> (...)



Faux-frère !


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Juste pour se faire un peu de bien au moral.
> 
> (Entrez juste votre prénom sur les deux lignes, inutile d'indiquer l'email)



Ça y est, c'est buggé. 




​


----------



## Craquounette (14 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Que l'on puisse avoir les mains libres !...



Pkoi, tu n'aimes pas quand on te les attaches ?   

Je pensais être nulle en géo, mais là j'ai trouvé plus forte que moi 

Quand je pense qu'à moi on me reproche de ne pas savoir où sont les VRAIES préalpes


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Mars 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> (...) Je pensais être nulle en géo, mais là j'ai trouvé plus forte que moi  (...)



Déjà bue. 

Mais j'aime bien le gamin qui est mort de rire à écouter la blondinette.


----------



## Craquounette (14 Mars 2008)

T'es pas censé être banni du fil toi ?  

_Désolée pour avoir resservi cette p'tite vidéo_


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Mars 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> T'es pas censé être banni du fil toi ?   (...)


Zut, j'avais oublié Amok ! 



Craquounette a dit:


> (...) _Désolée pour avoir resservi cette p'tite vidéo_


Il y en a tellement, ça m'arrive aussi.


----------



## meskh (14 Mars 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Il y en a tellement, ça m'arrive aussi.



Attention de ne pas tomber dans la facilité non plus


----------



## youyou54 (15 Mars 2008)

*Attention c'est vraiment très limite vis-à-vis des mineurs
... alors éloignez les enfants.

http://www.galumpia.co.uk/adult/adult_2.htm


EDIT de l'Amok : Lien validé. Ne vous fiez pas à la première apparence : cliquez sur les images.*


----------



## two (15 Mars 2008)

[gv]7372634683229528764[/gv]
Si le système de verrouillage :mouais: est suffisamment sur cela pourrait m'intéresser 
Plus d'info ici


----------



## Lalis (16 Mars 2008)

Et vous, vous devez bien avoir une "perruche", non ?


----------



## two (16 Mars 2008)

[dm]x4eajh[/dm]
[dm]x4m43o[/dm]

edit : dut city :love: 
[dm]x4ptlq[/dm]


----------



## youyou54 (17 Mars 2008)

[dm]x4fxfq&v3=1&related=0[/dm]


----------



## two (17 Mars 2008)

Stilt walkers :love:
[DM]x4nkuw[/DM]
pizzar : mosquito... 
[DM]x4nauh[/DM]


----------



## youyou54 (18 Mars 2008)

A vous de juger ...

[youtube]ODp1K1nuKDs[/youtube]


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Mars 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> A vous de juger ...


On avait déjà parlé de ce répulsif anti-jeunes il y a quelques années (... ou serait-ce la vidéo qui commence à dater ?)


----------



## Lalla (19 Mars 2008)

Oui... alors moi je juge surtout ce journaliste totalement insupportable...

(mais p'têtre que c'est comme pour les ondes: il n'y a pas tout-le-monde qui s'en aperçoit )


----------



## youyou54 (19 Mars 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> On avait déjà parlé de ce répulsif anti-jeunes il y a quelques années (... ou serait-ce la vidéo qui commence à dater ?)



Oui apparemment ce dispositif existe depuis un moment ...
Je viens de découvrir cela et franchement ça me fait penser aux techniques de tortures employées par les services de renseignement ... :mouais:
J'espère que c'est pas demain la veille que ces petits engins viendront débarquer en masse en France.


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Oui apparemment ce dispositif existe depuis un moment ...
> Je viens de découvrir cela et franchement ça me fait penser aux techniques de tortures employées par les services de renseignement ... :mouais:
> J'espère que c'est pas demain la veille que ces petits engins viendront débarquer en masse en France.


Y'en a bien qui voulaient utiliser un répulsif "anti-SDF"...


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Y'en a bien qui voulaient utiliser un répulsif "anti-SDF"...


Il suffit d'observer certains bancs parisiens (dans le métro, notamment, sur lesquels il est impossible de s'allonger) pour s'apercevoir que, dans un autre genre,  ça a déjà été pensé et mis en place.


----------



## kertruc (19 Mars 2008)

[dm]x4on79[/dm]


----------



## youyou54 (20 Mars 2008)

[dm]x26027&v3=1&related=0[/dm]


----------



## Arlequin (20 Mars 2008)

casse toi ....pôv con.....  ..... la chanson !


----------



## kertruc (20 Mars 2008)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/773138/12_volt_battery_hack_youll_be_surprised/

Ça tue non ???

Enfin... euh, c'est du fake...


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Mars 2008)

kertruc a dit:


> Enfin... euh, c'est du fake...


Non non. Les piles présentant des tensions élevées sont bien fabriquées à base d'éléments de 1,5V (alcalines) ou 3V (lithium). Mais seuls certains modèles contiennent des éléments enfermés dans des boîtiers standards.


----------



## spud34 (21 Mars 2008)

Comme je regrette de ne pas vivre en Ile-de-France.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOqz9WASPZY&eurl=http://www.idf1.fr/idf1/


----------



## youyou54 (21 Mars 2008)

Mort de rire :rateau:  

[dm]x65ce&v3=1[/dm]


----------



## Lalis (21 Mars 2008)

Vaudeville à l'américaine.

@Kertruc : très impressionnant, le film de montagne :afraid:

Le répulsif (chimique) pour SDF (c'était l'été dernier à Argenteuil) s'est fait bouler rouge aux élections


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2008)

[YOUTUBE]G0LtUX_6IXY[/YOUTUBE]​
http://tsr.blogs.com/br/2008/03/helvte-et-star.html?wysistatpr=ads_rss_texte_blogs


----------



## Poutchi (21 Mars 2008)

Dany Boon explique à la méthode cauet comment éviter le service militaire  
[DM]xyr0q[/DM]


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2008)

le problème ne ce pose plus


----------



## two (22 Mars 2008)

:love::love::love:
[DM]x4rj9p[/DM]


:rateau:
et radar
[DM]x4rln9[/DM]


----------



## two (23 Mars 2008)

devenez vous même producteur
[dm]x3qoy5[/dm]
:love::love::love: merci à JJG pour son auto dérision (pas que dans ce short)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2008)

[dm]x1dftr[/dm]

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1dftr_jamel-vs-bhl_events


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2008)

toute les saisons de south park  je vous conseil les excellents épisodes imagination land de la saison 11 ou vous verrez tout les plus grand méchant étripé les plus grand gentils


----------



## youyou54 (26 Mars 2008)

[youtube]c3asSdngzLs[/youtube]

Pour ceux que cela intéresse davantage:
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Meissner+effect&search=Search


----------



## melaure (26 Mars 2008)

two a dit:


> devenez vous même producteur
> :love::love::love: merci à JJG pour son auto dérision (pas que dans ce short)



Halalala, excellent !!! Je ne sais pas JJG est complice mais très bien fait !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2008)

[YOUTUBE]mzB3rZSwPqw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## meskh (27 Mars 2008)

[YOUTUBE]GwT-9ey5BHE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## two (28 Mars 2008)

[dm]x4tnye[/dm]


----------



## Lalis (28 Mars 2008)

two a dit:


> Loves me, loves me not



Un grand classique :love:

En voici un autre, Palme d'or à Cannes dans sa catégorie en 1995 : Gagarin
 


Et un monument de poésie, une petite merveille, _Le cyclope de la mer_, par Philippe Jullien :love: :love: :love: 
Hélas, je ne l'ai trouvé que coupé en deux...
Et d'un...
Et de deux.

Les deux figurent au programme _L'école des facteurs et autres courts_, pour Ecole et Cinéma.


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Mars 2008)

[YOUTUBE]jwt75NVTcKY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## youyou54 (29 Mars 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Jet de canettes



Il y a quand même des gens qui passent leur temps à faire des trucs totalement inutiles 
Cela me rappelle un très bon film d'ailleurs:
Les convoyeurs attendent

Dans ce film, un père (Benoit Poelvoorde) force son fils à s'entrainer à ouvrir et fermer une porte le plus grand nombre de fois en 24h pour entrer dans le livre des records :rateau:
Le pauvre môme ...


----------



## Lalis (29 Mars 2008)

Ce Jet de canettes me rappelle les jongleurs de ballon de foot : trop régulier et désinvolte pour être honnête. C'est fou ce qu'on peut faire en numérique, non ?


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Mars 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Ce Jet de canettes me rappelle les jongleurs de ballon de foot : trop régulier et désinvolte pour être honnête. C'est fou ce qu'on peut faire en numérique, non ?


C'est aussi ce que je me disais en le voyant. 
... mais ceux qui l'ont fait semblent s'en défendre. Ils n'ont peut-être tout simplement pas réussi les séquences à la première prise.


----------



## meskh (29 Mars 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> ...Ils n'ont peut-être tout simplement pas réussi les séquences à la première prise.



 tu métonnes 

En même temps quand on regarde les courbes suivies par les canettes en questions, ces courbes sont parfois un peu trop tendues pour des vitesses qui ne le sont pas forcément 

Mais c'est quand même super, et si l'exploit n'est pas dans les jets, il l'est dans le montage


----------



## patlek (29 Mars 2008)

Le top en matiére d' automobile, il y a meme la marche arriere (!!).

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=gosRR9XA0YA&feature=related


----------



## meskh (29 Mars 2008)

patlek a dit:


> Le top en matiére d' automobile, il y a meme la marche arriere (!!).
> 
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=gosRR9XA0YA&feature=related



 tiens un déjà-bu , ça faisait longtemps


----------



## patlek (29 Mars 2008)

hhhhgggggggnnnnnnnnnnnnn! il est tard et tout. Je vais me coucher.


----------



## Lalis (30 Mars 2008)

Déjà bu ? J'arrive à ne plus savoir...  

Daphné prend son envol.


----------



## Kukana (30 Mars 2008)

marche po chez moi.....


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Mars 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> marche po chez moi.....


Clic-droit sur la vidéo, enregistrer en séquence Quicktime puis ouvrir avec celui-ci


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Mars 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> marche po chez moi.....


Chez moi non plus. Et la fenêtre de Safari fini par se fermer si je tente quoi que ce soit...

Sinon, l'adresse directe de la vidéo est :
http://www.alesmav.com/DaphnesNewBroom/DapnhnesNewBroomFinalSmall.mov
[taille: *24 Mo* !]

Faire clic droit ou ctrl+clic sur le lien, puis "Télécharger le fichier lié".


----------



## Kukana (30 Mars 2008)

merci 
et la video n'est pas mal


----------



## two (30 Mars 2008)

[YOUTUBE]IxOtSWYPJqQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ODOGIvt9ogI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (30 Mars 2008)

Il n'y aurait pas une légère allusion à la série I'm a Mac / I'm a PC dans la 1ère ? L'un des garçons s'appelle Mac et l'autre (M. Je sais tout) a les lettres XP (ou D?) sur son maillot...


----------



## sunshines (31 Mars 2008)

Je me baladais sur Youtube regardant des vidéos de Bill Murray quand je suis tombé sur ça :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZwURPCvrtks&hl=fr"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZwURPCvrtks&hl=fr" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

et ça :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EVSFzswY3XY&hl=fr"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EVSFzswY3XY&hl=fr" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


Et après recherche il ne semble pas qu'on puisse les trouver ici donc cadeau 
La vidéo est dans l'ensemble identique, mais la fin différe.


----------



## two (31 Mars 2008)

[YOUTUBE]sq7XbKd321I[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]f1lkEgKzix4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]4PDAsohvSiM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mars 2008)

[DM]x329uh&v3=1[/DM]


----------



## Calor45 (31 Mars 2008)

La chanson du Dimanche : Les paroles sont toujours aussi....

"Au pays d'elisabeth "

[DM]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4web0_au-pays-delisabeth_news[/DM]

Si ça ne marche pas : http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4web0_au-pays-delisabeth_news
Ps: Existe en podcast sur iTunes


----------



## youyou54 (31 Mars 2008)

... Alors la fuite se doit d'être un art  

[gv]515642196227308929[/gv]


----------



## two (1 Avril 2008)

je savais pas que les yamakasi russes aimaient le rap français ... ;p


----------



## Belvedar (1 Avril 2008)

Lut tout le peuple =)

Voila je sais que c'est un truc hyper connu blablabla  mais bon quand même :
[youtube]sDerqFGmwNI[/youtube]
Tout le monde sait que il y a un truc mais quoi??? Qui peut me faire la démonstration?


----------



## Kukana (1 Avril 2008)

deja bu


----------



## Chang (2 Avril 2008)

Maman m'a dit que je pouvais le faire​


----------



## two (2 Avril 2008)

Déjà bu 

ça me rappelle ma signature ...


----------



## two (2 Avril 2008)

Belvedar a dit:


> Lut tout le peuple =)
> 
> Voila je sais que c'est un truc hyper connu blablabla  mais bon quand même :
> [youtube]
> Tout le monde sait que il y a un truc mais quoi??? Qui peut me faire la démonstration?



Le truc est simple : les angles des deux coupes diagonales sont proches mais pas identiques... ce qui fait que dans la configuration 65 il y a un trou a peine perceptible (et encore, même en vrai il faut de bons yeux car avec les déplacement des papiers...) le long de la diagonale créée. 
ce trou a une superficie d'un carré.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2008)

Belvedar a dit:


> Lut tout le peuple =)
> 
> Voila je sais que c'est un truc hyper connu blablabla  mais bon quand même :
> [youtube]sDerqFGmwNI[/youtube]
> Tout le monde sait que il y a un truc mais quoi??? Qui peut me faire la démonstration?



Facile : Si on considère que les trapèzes rectangles sont composés d'un rectangle de 3x5 et d'un triangle rectangle de 2x5, il est aisé de démontrer que la seconde figure est fausse :

En effet, dans la seconde figure le plus aigu des angles du triangle rectangle est égal à celui du petit triangle rectangle de 2/5 inclus dans le trapèze (deux angles ayant leurs cotés parallèles deux à deux sont égaux, d'ailleurs, les triangles sont semblables ayant leurs trois cotés parallèles deux à deux), or, ça n'est pas le cas dans la prem!ère figure, preuve de l'utilisation d'un artefact pour passer de l'un à l'autre.

Preuve par le calcul :

Tangente de l'angle le plus aigu du grand triangle : 3/8=0,375 et tangente de l'angle du petit triangle inclus dans le trapèze rectangle : 2/5=0,4. Ces deux angles ayant des tangentes différentes sont donc différents, et ce qui apparaît comme un grand triangle rectangle dans la seconde figure est donc en fait un quadrilatère concave, et il y a un minuscule parallélogramme en plus dans le rectangle de la figure 2, d'une surface égale à 1 au carré, qui vient s'intercaler entre les deux pseudo-hypothénuses des deux pseudo-triangles.

Figure (vite faite) exagérant le parallélogramme pour bien vous montrer :


----------



## two (4 Avril 2008)

dommage que pour ta démonstration tu déforme tant la figure : les formes bleues et vertes perdent 2 en larguer, les rouge et orange 1; ce qui fait que tu te retrouve avec un rectangle total de 5x10 au lieu de 5x13... cela rends ton parallélogramme plus visible mais sa superficie est de 6 fois ce qu'elle devrait être... car à l'échelle ou tu l'as fait ton parallélogramme aurait été suffisamment visible 



fin du HS


----------



## maousse (4 Avril 2008)

[YOUTUBE]15S0g8pG6HU[/YOUTUBE]

(désolé c'est en anglais)


----------



## maousse (4 Avril 2008)

vous avez vu les images du prochain Van Damme ? Le plan séquence est impressionnant...
Plan-séquence
Trailer


----------



## meskh (8 Avril 2008)

Torpedo


----------



## JPTK (8 Avril 2008)

http://www.dothetest.co.uk/

[YOUTUBE]Ahg6qcgoay4&hl[/YOUTUBE]

Excellent cette pub pour la prévention routière !


----------



## meskh (9 Avril 2008)

une tit' picouse de rappel


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2008)

[youtube]cT18LZItBLA[/youtube]


----------



## Arlequin (10 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> yoghourt


 

superbe  , j'applaudis dès demain


----------



## meskh (10 Avril 2008)

:affraid: oh maille gaude ............


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2008)

meskh a dit:


> :affraid: oh maille gaude ............


Oh ! You spic inegliche ?


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Oh ! You spic inegliche ?


End ice peek in glitch to...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> [youtube]cT18LZItBLA[/youtube]



Tiens, ça me rappelle ça.


----------



## tweek (10 Avril 2008)

[YOUTUBE]083D3l1Yw4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2008)

tweek a dit:


> le barge qui insulte ses chats


Au début, c'est marrant. Mais à la fin, je me dis "Quel connard ce type !". :mouais:


----------



## meskh (10 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Au début, c'est marrant. Mais à la fin, je me dis "Quel connard ce type !". :mouais:



On devrait le mettre avec des chats plus gros genre ça

!!! Attention !! Choking !!!


----------



## eleonooore (10 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Au début, c'est marrant. Mais à la fin, je me dis "Quel connard ce type !". :mouais:



Pareil (et le début est très court, même)
Dans le genre qui ne me fait pas rire, ça me rappelle cette vidéo.


----------



## meskh (10 Avril 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Pareil (et le début est très court, même)
> Dans le genre qui ne me fait pas rire, ça me rappelle cette vidéo.



Tu dis ça parce que tu t'es fait avoir, non ?  Moi aussi, et j'ai cru que j'allais me chi.. dessus :affraid:

mais avec le recul, quelle rigolade quand même  
mais bon ce gamin est peut etre un peu jeune


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Avril 2008)

meskh a dit:


> On devrait le mettre avec des chats plus gros genre ça
> 
> !!! Attention !! Choking !!!


Ouais. Il ferait moins le malin.


----------



## eleonooore (10 Avril 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Tu dis ça parce que tu t'es fait avoir, non ?  Moi aussi, et j'ai cru que j'allais me chi.. dessus :affraid:
> 
> mais avec le recul, quelle rigolade quand même
> mais bon ce gamin est peut etre un peu jeune



Non, c'est le côté "J'installe soigneusement ma caméra, je mets mon gamin devant l'ordi et je vais lui faire la frayeur de sa vie, qu'est-ce qu'on va se marrer". Je trouve ça beaucoup plus cruel que drôle, comme ce type qui hurle sur ses chats.
Je dois être aigrie :rose:


----------



## youyou54 (11 Avril 2008)

C'est dur à dire ... mais je trouve ça beau :rose:
Esthetiquement parlant bien sûr.

[dm]xz1bf&v3=1&related=0[/dm]

[dm]x1z1qj&v3=1&related=0[/dm]

[dm]xhyak&v3=1&related=0[/dm]​


----------



## tweek (11 Avril 2008)

'comme des gosses avec des allumettes..


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Avril 2008)

ça fait un bail, y aura donc peut-être comme un goût de "déjà vu".


Gouzi Gouzi + dédicace.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2008)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> ça fait un bail, y aura donc peut-être comme un goût de "déjà vu".
> 
> 
> Gouzi Gouzi + dédicace.


C'est peut-être déjà vu mais c'est super quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2008)

[youtube]3KANI2dpXLw[/youtube]

Lien

 Sonny a l'air en forme


----------



## JPTK (12 Avril 2008)

J'ai pas compris si c'était un acteur ou pas, en tout cas je suis fan absolu !!         

Déjà avec la 1ère vidéo où il parlait du rock c'était du pur délire mais là c'est énorme aussi !!       


http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=jaIqPTjKo5Y

[YOUTUBE]jaIqPTjKo5Y&hl[/YOUTUBE]



http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=72_mh1WvOCo

[YOUTUBE]72_mh1WvOCo&hl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## maousse (12 Avril 2008)

Digérons avec le sourire :
[YOUTUBE]m20TSyaEEHc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2008)

maousse a dit:


> Digérons avec le sourire



Et comme dirait Mackie: déjà bu, aussitôt rendu... 


Super Mario en javascript...

http://blog.nihilogic.dk/2008/04/super-mario-in-14kb-javascript.html


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et comme dirait Mackie: déjà bu, aussitôt rendu...
> 
> 
> Super Mario en javascript...
> ...




Très bien ce truc!  (Mais c'est pour les fillettes.  )

Kaizo Mario, ça, c'est pour les "roxxor"!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2008)

maousse a dit:


> Digérons avec le sourire :



Enceinte non? 



WebOliver a dit:


> Et comme dirait Mackie: déjà bu, aussitôt rendu...
> 
> 
> Super Mario en javascript...
> ...



Déjà bu. 



G2LOQ a dit:


> Très bien ce truc!  (Mais c'est pour les fillettes.  )
> 
> Kaizo Mario, ça, c'est pour les "roxxor"!



Vi. Mais la version présentée par webo est jouable en ligne.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2008)

[YOUTUBE]QQlAdEpRZeA[/YOUTUBE]

Ah, Chabat, Les Nuls et leurs parodies hilarantes, que de souvenirs !  :love:


----------



## Lalla (13 Avril 2008)

Génial iDuck!

Comme le dit Gilles Gabriel dans sa chanson "Tirage soigné, mat ou brillant; la vie commence à 40 ans ".
En fait Gilles Gabriel c'est Amok


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> Comme le dit Gilles Gabriel dans sa chanson "Tirage soigné, mat ou brillant; la vie commence à 40 ans ".
> En fait Gilles Gabriel c'est Amok



Meuuuuh nan, suis un peu, quoi, il a dit 40, pas 1040


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2008)

[YOUTUBE]4PcL6-mjRNk[/YOUTUBE]

Lien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Jerry et sa baballe
> 
> Lien


Marrant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2008)

[YOUTUBE]O-AIK1wk0sQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## youyou54 (14 Avril 2008)

[dm]xj6e&v3=1&related=0[/dm]


----------



## youyou54 (14 Avril 2008)

J'aime beaucoup cette chanson mine de rien ... 

[dm]x4k63s&v3=1&related=0[/dm]


----------



## Lalis (16 Avril 2008)

Un peu de tout, dans des styles différents. A vous de trouver le lien.
 

Faut-il souffrir pour être belle ?

La réponse ici. (ne ratez surtout pas les commentaires  )

Boyfriend ?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Avril 2008)

[YOUTUBE]sPv8PPl7ANU[/YOUTUBE]​
Via http://www.journaldugeek.com/?2008/04/17/11055-windows-vista-sp1-en-musique


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> *Kassdedi à Jeromemac*
> 
> Via http://www.journaldugeek.com/?2008/04/17/11055-windows-vista-sp1-en-musique


Ça y est, M$ a touché le fond ! 

(d'ailleurs, ça ce voit chez d'autres:






)


----------



## two (17 Avril 2008)

[dm]x53yuq[/dm]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2008)

[YOUTUBE]wGNlf5YoVOY[/YOUTUBE]

Désolé :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Avril 2008)

Enfin un bon jeune qui a tout compris de ce à quoi on doit passer ses journées:

[YOUTUBE]UWS0-uYCUWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## r0m1 (21 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Enfin un bon jeune qui a tout compris de ce à quoi on doit passer ses journées:
> 
> [vidéo d'un futur prix nobel]



Mais c'est qu'en plus ils organisent des championnats du monde de lancé de balles de golf... :mouais:    

[YOUTUBE]EYZKmoNOXzE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2008)

[dm]x558a0[/dm]

lien


----------



## two (22 Avril 2008)

Ca pourrait presque passer dans le fil actualités amusantes ...
mais ce n'est absolument pas vrai... (enfin j'espère:rateau 

[youtube]axzQ5QmTdLw[/youtube]
[youtube]gAj1OZW_FGo[/youtube]
[youtube]cKalprIGeFs[/youtube]


----------



## Lalis (22 Avril 2008)

two a dit:


> mais ce n'est absolument pas vrai... (enfin j'espère:rateau



C'est surtout absolument pas drôle... enfin je trouve  
Il y a des sujets que l'ironie même la plus grinçante ne me permettra jamais d'encaisser.
En tout cas merci à toi, Two, d'avoir déniché ces morceaux de cynisme brut. 


_Edith : je suis bien d'accord avec toi, mon cher Two, et je renouvelle mes remerciements de m'avoir fait découvrir ce site et ses productions _


----------



## two (22 Avril 2008)

n'ai pas dit que c'était drôle 
mais au delà du cynisme ... je trouve que si cela permet à 10 % de leurs spectateurs de réfléchir à certaines dérives... les réalisateurs de ces émissions auront déjà fait du bon travail... ils ne se positionnent ni pour ni contre ces dérives/problèmes; mais le ton utilisé pourrait bien être là pour relativiser certains problèmes. 
La vidéo au sujet de l'avortement par exemple : quand on voit la polémique qui tourne aux US autour de cela et les excès qu'il y a du coté des deux types d'avis... présenter des choses aussi excessives que l'obligation d'avoir l'accord écrit du ftus pour avorter ou le délai d'attente de 9 mois obligatoire pour tout avortement... a quoi comme but si ce n'est d'amener le spectateur à remettre en question les excès réels? Peut être pas des plus efficaces... mais surement plus que de se positionner d'un coté et injurier l'autre... 



Bon à part cela tous leurs sujet ne sont pas du même genre... mais en règle générale ils sont d'abord caustiques vis à vis du sensationnalisme des émissions d'information classiques (U.S. d'abord mais cela pourrait s'appliquer à un certain nombre de rédactions européennes aussi...):rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Avril 2008)

Camarades depressifs, voici la solution.

[dm]x4d90e[/dm]


----------



## youyou54 (23 Avril 2008)

Une de mes artistes préferées :love:

*  Cesaria Evora - Amor Di Mundo
*[dm]x1dx8r&v3=1&related=1[/dm]*

Cesaria Evora - Sodade (Live)
*[dm]x7uvg&v3=1&related=1[/dm]*

Cesaria Evora - Besame Mucho (Live)*
[dm]x1k2xx&v3=1&related=1[/dm]*

Cesaria Evora - Petit Pays*
[dm]xn6z6&v3=1&related=1[/dm]


Pour ceux qui ne la connaissaient pas et qui souhaitent plus d'informations:
http://www.cesaria-evora.com
http://www.cesaria.info
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Césaria_Evora


----------



## JPTK (23 Avril 2008)

Je retrouve pas la pub CANAL J (je crois) où le gentil dinosaure/dragon il bouffe tous les animaux et y a du sang qui gicle partout, quelqu'un qui aurait ça sous le coude ??

MERCI


----------



## JPTK (23 Avril 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je retrouve pas la pub CANAL J (je crois) où le gentil dinosaure/dragon il bouffe tous les animaux et y a du sang qui gicle partout, quelqu'un qui aurait ça sous le coude ??
> 
> MERCI




C'était 13e rue et c'était un alligator mais bon :
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=e0w79cxZReU


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'était 13e rue et c'était un alligator mais bon :
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=e0w79cxZReU


Wouah l'autre hé! Il sait toujours pas poster une vidéo! 

[youtube]e0w79cxZReU[/youtube]


----------



## JPTK (23 Avril 2008)

nan mais déjà bu ici je pense alors je voulais faire discret


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Avril 2008)

Pas très animé, mais tellement vrai  

[YOUTUBE]ypjCkWQWc2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Avril 2008)

[YOUTUBE]952Xl-s8FsU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## two (25 Avril 2008)

Infraction
[dm]x4us82[/dm]



400m haie 
[dm]x52ktj[/dm]
:love:


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2008)




----------



## p4bl0 (25 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


>


Hahahaha je montre ça à mon coloc il me dit "Ah ouais ouais".
moi : "tu l'as déjà vu ?"
lui: "ouais ouais c'est sur le tournage d'un vrai porno"


----------



## WebOliver (25 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


>


 
ohhh... toumaï!!! En jeune.


----------



## tirhum (25 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> ohhh... toumaï!!! En jeune.


Méchant !...


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Avril 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pas très animé, mais tellement vrai
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ypjCkWQWc2U[/YOUTUBE]


HAhahahahahahaahaha j'avais pas regarder c'est énorme !  (je post parce que je peu pas de coup-de-bouler )


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2008)

Sex on the train


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Avril 2008)

[dm]x3jl6h[/dm]


----------



## r0m1 (27 Avril 2008)

[YOUTUBE]koF3UvDmVWg[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koF3UvDmVWg


ouch !!!  :afraid:


----------



## two (27 Avril 2008)

the pretty unlucky head 

[dm]x56wud[/dm]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Avril 2008)

[YOUTUBE]xnpSYQ1M1hA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]3QwN3dTmdJY[/YOUTUBE]


Plus d'infos


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Avril 2008)

Attention les yeux


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Attention les yeux&#8230;


Vu


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Avril 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Attention les yeux


  Hahahaha ils sont cons au groland (c'est bien ça le logo en bas à gauche  ?), c'est pour ça qu'on les aime...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Hahahaha ils sont cons au groland (c'est bien ça le logo en bas à gauche  ?), c'est pour ça qu'on les aime...


Oui, c'est bien ça le logo en bas à gauche.


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Avril 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Oui, c'est bien ça le logo en bas à gauche.


Ok. Au passage c'est très sympa les vidéos de la musique des ponts  C'est une bonne idée.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Avril 2008)




----------



## jpmiss (28 Avril 2008)




----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Avril 2008)

Ah,ah,ah 

Entre un rappeur qui pense avoir du talent et une grosse chanceuse qui pense la même chose, c'est bien marrant  (ceci-dit, j'penses pas que le rappeur puisse avoir moins de talent que l'autre conne )


[DM]x58fna[/DM]


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2008)

J'ai essayé de faire passer ton message jipé&#8230; mais y'a dû y avoir un bug 

C'est une image animée après tout, tu devrais essayer ici


----------



## Lalis (30 Avril 2008)

Test comparatif.




_Vrai, il est affreux, le noir :rateau:  Et puis qu'est-ce que c'est que ces pécéistes même pas capables de choisir une enveloppe de la bonne taille !   _


----------



## kisbizz (30 Avril 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Test comparatif.



je sais , l'air est trop "leger" mais t'as vu comment il est moche le noir ?


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Avril 2008)

[dm]x5981g[/dm]

C'est une vidéo posté sur Travailleur Du Web, et on y voit fredmac75


----------



## two (30 Avril 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> je sais , l'air est trop "leger" mais t'as vu comment il est moche le noir ?



et pour ce qui est du hub ils n'ont pas choisi le léger... entre le hub et chacune des clef usb ils sont allé taper un câble supplémentaire... en choisissant bien son hub je suis sur qu'il y a moyen de mettre le MBA, un hub branché et un superdrive ensemble dans la jolie enveloppe 


Bon d'accord, le thinkpad à 3 ports usb + graveur intégré mais au prix ou il est (2870 prix conseillé) je prend presque un MBA (1699 modèle de base) et un MB (1299 pour celui avec superdrive). 
J'en ai pour 128 euros de plus et j'ai deux machines qui rentrent chacune dans cette fameuse enveloppe (une plus facilement que l'autre) et qui en terme de performances et d'autonomie mettent le thinkpad bien à mal...

Volontairement je n'ai pas parlé de design, OS, suites logicielles, sécurité... J'aurais fini par être trop dur pour ce pauvre (à ce prix là?) Thinkpad


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Avril 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Test comparatif.


Quelle mauvaise foi ! Si l'on devait tout compter, pour les deux machines il faudrait aussi ajouter l'écran externe, l'imprimante, le bloc secteur, etc. .

Comme l'indique l'un des commentaires, avec le MBA Apple a su éliminer toutes les interfaces inutiles dans une utilisation nomade (pas besoin d'interface vidéo si on n'a pas d'écran, pas besoin de hub USB si on n'a pas au moins deux périphériques externes branchés, etc.).

Et pour ceux qui ont (encore de nos jours) besoin d'un lecteur optique quand ils se baladent, ils peuvent toujours acheter un MB (sans Air).

Et puis surtout... (voir à tc=53s) :

[YOUTUBE]fcyoenKX74c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Avril 2008)

... ou l'incroyable bon technologique offert par Microsoft.

[YOUTUBE]0cxbstn2IZM[/YOUTUBE]

(oui, incroyable, c'est le mot  !)


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Avril 2008)

Didier Super à 20Minutes pour la sortie de son nouvel album

[dm]x592tb[/dm]


----------



## Lalis (30 Avril 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Quelle mauvaise foi ! (...)



Youhou, PA5CAL !  
C'est un forum Mac, tu as un Mac, j'ai un Mac, nous avons des Macs...
Il faut comprendre que la mauvaise foi est celle de la pub, n'est-ce pas ?  
Pas d'ambiguïté de mon côté : le seul qui passe tous les tests étanchéité-robustesse (méthode labelisée du Pr Cyclopède), c'est le Mac. De toute façon, je n'ai jamais perdu mon temps à tester les autres. 






Dans un tout autre genre :
Après Pas d'histoires !, voici les onze nouveaux films contre les discriminations.


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Avril 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Youhou, PA5CAL !
> C'est un forum Mac, tu as un Mac, j'ai un Mac, nous avons des Macs...
> Il faut comprendre que la mauvaise foi est celle de la pub, n'est-ce pas ?


Oui, bien sûr. Et il n'y pas non plus d'ambiguïté de mon côté. Ce n'est qu'une pub comparative dans le pur style américain et ça m'a quand même bien fait marrer  (j'aurais peut-être dû rajouter un smiley pour que ma réaction ne porte pas à confusion).


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Avril 2008)

Et dire que personne voulait me croire quand j'affirmais en avoir croisé un  

DahutCapra rapidahus

Bon ok c'était un soir de beuverie


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2008)

C'est quoi le rock 
(Désolé si c'est du déjà vu)


----------



## Kukana (30 Avril 2008)

deja bu


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2008)

[DM]x58yv9[/DM]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un mec qui parle de sa meuf



*On s'en branle non ???*


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> *On s'en branle non ???*


C'est vrai qu'a ton age c'était aussi mon activité principale. :rateau:


----------



## Kukana (2 Mai 2008)

pour revenir dans le sujet  [YOUTUBE]fqXYwNDrU8k&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Mai 2008)

Le dernier Mange Mon Geek (une émission de M. Poulpe sur la chaîne Nolife), particulièrement délirant : "spécial hip-hop".

[dm]x5ac9s[/dm]

Ceux qui ne connaissent pas l'humour et l'univers de M. Poulpe auront peut-être un peu de mal à apprécier...
Au passage je case des liens pour NerdZ, une série dans laquelle M. Poulpe joue, et vers le site d'OliveSimon qui fait les montage de MMG.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Mai 2008)

Funny striptease (attention : striptease intégral)

[youtube]1TUE9zd7v1E&eurl[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Un épisode hilarant du célèbre inspecteur teuton: Derrick contre Superman 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jhP1Mv8wzrc&hl=fr&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jhP1Mv8wzrc&hl=fr&rel=0&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Mai 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Un épisode hilarant du célèbre inspecteur teuton: Derrick contre Superman


----------



## SirG (4 Mai 2008)

Le bonus du 'Grand Détournement'. Remarquable travail des gars de Canal.

Dans le même style, mais mieux, il y a 'Meet The Spartans', un remake officiel (fait par la Fox) du film 300. Et ça existe en français.


----------



## tinibook (4 Mai 2008)

[DM]x58gzp[/DM]


----------



## Kukana (5 Mai 2008)

[YOUTUBE]UaKHAaEtc64&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Oui lui aussi rentre dans une enveloppe 
Pourquoi ca marche pas ???
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6826vrjWx6E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kukana (5 Mai 2008)

met un lien ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Ok mais pourquoi ca marche pas  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6826vrjWx6E&feature=related

et une autre  : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAyBaNwDX8c&NR=1
Tu es de montpellier toi aussi ?


----------



## Kukana (5 Mai 2008)

oui de montpellier et fier ;-)
pour le message il faut que tu clique sur la balise youtube et que tu y insere la fin de l'url apres le v=


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

[YOUTUBE]6XuJlGnqI6I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Ma prefereé :love:


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Mai 2008)

Campagne contre l'anorexie et la maigreur excessive.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

C'est le mien !!!  
Il est celebre maintenant 
Un autre qui entre aussi dans l'enveleoppe..
[YOUTUBE]N9aKauyXctI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un autre qui entre aussi dans l'enveleoppe..


C'est dingue à quel point cette pub a pu être reprise.

Je me demande si je ne vais pas finir par poster une vidéo de mon Sharp PC-1403 sortant d'une petite enveloppe 22x11:




​


----------



## Kukana (6 Mai 2008)

Encore didier super





etienne000 a dit:


> C'est le mien !!!
> Il est celebre maintenant
> Un autre qui entre aussi dans l'enveleoppe..



il a l'air fragile ... l'ecran se tord quand on l'ouvre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mai 2008)

[YOUTUBE]1606vLR3mE8[/YOUTUBE]



Plus d'infos


----------



## p4bl0 (6 Mai 2008)

Encore une vidéo avec Didier Super, mieux que les autres je trouve :
[dm]x5ajgj[/dm]


----------



## SirG (6 Mai 2008)

Tous ensemble.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mai 2008)

Wofty :love:


----------



## two (6 Mai 2008)

SirG a dit:


> Tous ensemble.



dans le même genre 
[youtube]ed4CHkN-Dkw[/youtube]


----------



## meskh (7 Mai 2008)

[YOUTUBE]YUHqlFYspfM&eur[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kukana (7 Mai 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> Encore didier super





p4bl0 a dit:


> Encore une vidéo avec Didier Super, mieux que les autres je trouve :
> [dm]x5ajgj[/dm]



 mmmmmmm daje posté non 


et bravo pour tout les autre videos 


[YOUTUBE]z-qmvRImDBc&feature=dir&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## two (7 Mai 2008)

meskh a dit:


> [youtube]YUHqlFYspfM[/youtube]


comme ca c'est mieux non?

(youtube]YUHqlFYspfM[/youtube]


----------



## p4bl0 (7 Mai 2008)

Mince j'avais pas vu ton le lien v ers la vidéo de Didier Super... sorry !
_'tain elle en a une de ses paire la Foresti..._ 

Une des chroniques de brigitte que je préfère c'est celle avec OSS117. Le Caire, nid d'espions. 
[dm]x1wgfx[/dm]


----------



## meskh (7 Mai 2008)

two a dit:


> comme ca c'est mieux non?
> 
> (youtube]YUHqlFYspfM[/youtube]



Ca c'est mieux 

[youtube]YUHqlFYspfM[/youtube]


----------



## meskh (8 Mai 2008)

Trop bonne


----------



## two (8 Mai 2008)

[dm]x5bf6j[/dm]




:love:


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Mai 2008)

two a dit:


> *Delivery*
> 
> 
> :love:


Très bon, mais déjà bu (...mais il y a longtemps).


----------



## two (8 Mai 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Très bon, mais déjà bu (...mais il y a longtemps).




pour me faire pardonner  deux pubs 

[DM]x5cjz8[/DM]
[DM]x2xrxn[/DM]


----------



## youyou54 (9 Mai 2008)

[dm]xx0xc&v3=1[/dm]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mai 2008)

[DM]/x4sgbn&v3=1[/DM]


----------



## Nephou (9 Mai 2008)

Pour ceux qui chercheraient l&#8217;échange à propos du clip illustrant le morceau «Stress» du groupe Justice ; c&#8217;est par là. Si ça venait à s&#8217;échauffer un peu : direction le comptoir


----------



## viruce (9 Mai 2008)

Isabella fait du porno


----------



## Kukana (12 Mai 2008)

Tetris

[YOUTUBE]GkDBlEvfbgg&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## r0m1 (12 Mai 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> Tetris
> 
> [YOUTUBE]GkDBlEvfbgg&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]



Déjà bu la page juste avant


----------



## Lalis (12 Mai 2008)

The babysitter.

(désolée, il y a une publicité avant la vidéo :hein: )


----------



## Craquounette (13 Mai 2008)

Un p'tit coup de politique helvète vu par un imitateur suisse


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mai 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Un p'tit coup de politique helvète vu par un imitateur suisse


----------



## two (14 Mai 2008)

[dm]x5e87f[/dm]
[dm]x3d9xt[/dm]


----------



## missou (15 Mai 2008)

Bon j'ai pas tout regardé, donc je sais pas si ça déjà été posté, mais un pote vient de me montrer ça :

[YOUTUBE]6kxDxLAjkO8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kukana (15 Mai 2008)

ça a été vu sur macg.co 
mais toujours aussi sympa


----------



## missou (16 Mai 2008)

missou a dit:


> Bon j'ai pas tout regardé, donc je sais pas si ça déjà été posté, mais un pote vient de me montrer ça :
> 
> [youtube]6kxDxLAjkO8[/youtube]



Et son remake version PayCay (ptet déjà bu aussi :rose :d :rateau: :
[youtube]cOEKASLb4lM[/youtube]


----------



## JPTK (18 Mai 2008)

Y a des époques qu'on ne regrette pas :rateau: 

[YOUTUBE]kJKwhIBcu2s&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## missou (18 Mai 2008)

Quand même


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Y a des époques qu'on ne regrette pas :rateau:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]kJKwhIBcu2s&[/YOUTUBE]



heuresement , le playback existe


----------



## JPTK (18 Mai 2008)

Probablement déjà postée ici, mais une petite piqûre de rappel ne fait jamais de mal :

L'île aux fleurs.


----------



## tirhum (19 Mai 2008)

Ça... 


[YOUTUBE]mfStl7AFHnk[/YOUTUBE]


+ la musique... :mouais: :afraid:


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Mai 2008)

Joue avec moi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2008)

[DM]x5eheq&v3=1[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

Une vieille pub :  
[YOUTUBE]Xvbuwfawqcc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Une vieille pub :
> [YOUTUBE]Xvbuwfawqcc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


hahaha trop bien cette pub ^^


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

Une autre ?
:
[YOUTUBE]f_BEeHm4YV0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kukana (21 Mai 2008)

pas le temps de s'habiller le matin ...? 
[YOUTUBE]pShf2VuAu_Q&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2008)

[youtube]R5qYSopZxiE[/youtube]

Lien


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Mai 2008)

tweek a dit:


> *Having Phun?*


 Images animées sympas ? :mouais:  

Encore heureux que la roue ait tourné suffisamment pour éloigner les sièges de l'axe avant que ça tombe. Si c'était arrivé au début, il y aurait eu plein de victimes écrasées.


----------



## Nephou (23 Mai 2008)

Effectivement : je ne pense pas que ce genre d&#8217;accident puisse-t-être qualifié de sympa


----------



## DeepDark (23 Mai 2008)

Et celle-ci? Elle me fais hurler de rire.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

[YOUTUBE]0DsZrjNH8aM&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (23 Mai 2008)

bali balo est un salaud 

[DM]x2sum3[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

[YOUTUBE]iN9sVkIqjys[/YOUTUBE]
Bon ça peut être consideré comme drole non ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Mai 2008)

[YOUTUBE]MQ9PRzIyzFA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Mai 2008)

Le présage.


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Mai 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le présage.


Très beau


----------



## tirhum (26 Mai 2008)

Hand's up !... 

_Vidéo du shooting publicitaire pour "Agent provocateur"..._


----------



## Lila (26 Mai 2008)

....maczical


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ....maczical




déjà bu 



missou a dit:


> Bon j'ai pas tout regardé, donc je sais pas si ça déjà été posté, mais un pote vient de me montrer ça :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6kxDxLAjkO8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lila (26 Mai 2008)

:rose: ...je veux mourir !!!!


----------



## kisbizz (26 Mai 2008)

en tout cas moi  j'adore :love:


----------



## Deleted member 24245 (26 Mai 2008)

un ami :

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/magnetic+baton/video/x57mw8_magnetic-batons_creation


----------



## two (27 Mai 2008)

Comment ramener ce qui  nous intéresse à la maison...
Shoplifter:bebe:

Vous croyez que cela pourrait marcher de la même manière pour les 'tites copines :casse: :hosto: :modo:


----------



## Kukana (27 Mai 2008)

le plus flagrant a mon gout est le 2°


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Mai 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> le plus flagrant a mon gout est le 2°


Incroyable !  Il y a donc des gens qui arrivent à parler comme les chiens ?!


----------



## youyou54 (28 Mai 2008)

[dm]x4g850&related=0[/dm]


----------



## youyou54 (28 Mai 2008)

[youtube]wo0rhGNee-8[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mai 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> le plus flagrant a mon gout est le 2°


J'ai toujours dit qu'il ne leur manquait que la parole.  



youyou54 a dit:


> vidéo


Vive l'Europe !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

[YOUTUBE]nZPpp51gVDc&eurl=http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=151785&page=227[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arlequin (28 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> videos qui marche pas


 
.....chez moi.....

voilà, ai un peu nettoyé ton lien 

pour info, entre les balises youtube, tu ne dois mettre que "nZPpp51gVDc&" dans ce cas présent  

[youtube]nZPpp51gVDc&[/youtube]


----------



## youyou54 (28 Mai 2008)

[dm]x3k6po&related=0[/dm]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mai 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> arte


Mais tu ne penses qu'à ça (3e vidéo d'affilée) ! T'es en manque ou quoi ?


----------



## youyou54 (28 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais tu ne penses qu'à ça (3e vidéo d'affilée) ! T'es en manque ou quoi ?



Allez hop une quatrième pour le coup ...

[dm]x43ymv&related=0[/dm]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mai 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Allez hop une quatrième pour le coup ...
> 
> 4e


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Mai 2008)

iDuck a dit:


>


Moi j'ai trouvé ça nul, sauf la dernière phrase qui m'a bien fait rire... Ça vaut le coup d'attendre la chute ^^


----------



## youyou54 (29 Mai 2008)

[dm]x272ph&related=0[/dm]


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Mai 2008)

*FAIL*
http://failblog.org/2008/05/28/fail-videos/


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Juin 2008)

Big Buck Bunny.


----------



## greggorynque (1 Juin 2008)

Merci a tous


----------



## r0m1 (1 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Merci a tous



:mouais:  J'ai pas tout compris pourquoi...
C'est un post qui date un peu là !:rateau:


----------



## greggorynque (1 Juin 2008)

Oui j'ai répondu a un mauvais post  je ne voulais pas citer qqun spécialment


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Oui j'ai répondu a un mauvais post


Oui, ça arrive parfois.

Souvent, même.

Et même très, très souvent.


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Juin 2008)

Un clip en forme de clin d'oeil aux inlassables arpenteurs du web.


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Juin 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Un clip en forme de clin d'oeil aux inlassables arpenteurs du web.


Je l'avais déjà vu et je me demande comment ils ont fait ? Ils ont contacté tout ces gens ?

Parce que y en a plein qui match super bien mouvement des lèvres / paroles et qui pourtant n'ont jamais chanté ça ^^.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]lzps0ceqUl4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]lzps0ceqUl4[/YOUTUBE]


Déjà vu, mais en regardant les autres vidéo du menu à la fin y en a des super que je connaissais pas ! (J'ai des tatamis au Japon )


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Juin 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Citation:
> Envoyé par *G2LOQ*
> Un clip en forme de clin d'oeil aux inlassables arpenteurs du web.
> 
> ...


Oui, ils ont contacté les gens en question. Je cite:





> Weezer is back !
> And as usual, you can expect to be surprised by their latest video "Pork and Beans". Rivers & his friends decided to pay a tribute to the web stars.... *a lot of them actually played in this video* !
> Will you be able to recognize all of them ?
> 
> ...



Et il me semble tous les avoir reconnus (sans souvent pouvoir les nommer), y compris le mixer de "Will It Blend" vers la fin du clip.


----------



## Kukana (2 Juin 2008)

je trouve ca beau alors je partage 
[DM]x4fhn3[/DM]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> je trouve ca beau alors je partage
> vidéo


Tu as bien fait.


----------



## two (2 Juin 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> je trouve ca beau alors je partage
> [dm ]Loris[/dm]


Très belle pub, originale pour un joallier


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juin 2008)

Ah ouais...  

[YOUTUBE]_ivagHmFras[/YOUTUBE]​


> Cet extrait est tiré d'une série d'épisodes jamais diffusés à la télévision française. Pour éviter de prêter le flanc à une critique qui ne l'épargnait guère (à raison), TF1 les avait auto-censurés (ainsi nous n'aurons jamais vu l'épisode où Hélène se régale d'un Space Cake sans le savoir)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2008)

Apres la masturbation c'est les vieilles sitcom des années 90...:


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Juin 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ouais...
> 
> **vidéo**​



Des petits joueurs à coté de lui. 







&#12354;&#12383;&#12383;&#12383;&#12383;&#12383;&#12383;&#12383;&#12383;&#12383;&#12383;&#12383;&#12383;&#12383;&#12383;&#12387;&#12431;&#12383;&#65374;

Dire que c'est Ségolène qui a réussi à tout foutre en l'air...


----------



## F118I4 (4 Juin 2008)

Extrait de "The History Boys"  , le film passe en ce moment sur canal + en vostfr avec une bande son qui déchire "New Order" , "the Clash" etc...
Cette scène me fait mourir de rire....

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G8IF2AzSWe0&hl=fr"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G8IF2AzSWe0&hl=fr" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

P.S:J' espère qu' elle est pas déjà bu.


----------



## two (4 Juin 2008)

[youtube]LUjI4xHjuwk[/youtube]
quand on fait le malin au car wash
rien que le rire du passager vaut la peine


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Juin 2008)

hahahahhahahahahahahahahahah effectivement le rire du caméraman est vraiment communicatif 


Moi j'vais vu d'autre vidéo de lavage de voiture mais c'était pas comme ça :rateau:


----------



## Kukana (4 Juin 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Moi j'vais vu d'autre vidéo de lavage de voiture mais c'était pas comme ça :rateau:



Comme ca ...
[YOUTUBE]4H9bEtJsa0A&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Juin 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> Comme ca ...
> [YOUTUBE]4H9bEtJsa0A&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


Ouais voilà


----------



## kisbizz (4 Juin 2008)

tu la veux comment ta cannette de biere ?


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> tu la veux comment ta cannette de biere ?


Elle avait une enclume cachée dans le soutien-gorge ?


----------



## greggorynque (5 Juin 2008)

ou des canettes en mousse 

sinon sympa toutes ces dernières vidéos


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Juin 2008)

Dans le métro parisien, Naturally 7, qu'ils s'appellent.
Et c'est la classe.

[youtube]AF-KagTq7qY[/youtube]


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Juin 2008)

Chouette boulot avec peu de moyens....  (En plus c'est d'actualité en ce 6 Juin)

[YOUTUBE]_J9c4fFeuvM&hl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (6 Juin 2008)

Et celle-là ? Je trouve ça hallucinant et super impressionnant.


----------



## two (6 Juin 2008)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Chouette boulot avec peu de moyens....  (En plus c'est d'actualité en ce 6 Juin)
> 
> [youtube]_J9c4fFeuvM&hl[/youtube]



Déja bu ... par bibi
 



[youtube]pmfHHLfbjNQ[/youtube]




> Cette chanson est née dun appel à remix par Radiohead pour Nude. Houston souligne que la plupart des propositions étaient nulles, et il a voulu faire quelque chose dun peu différent mais qui corresponde au thème, avec une vidéo rétro digne de _Human After All_ des Daft Punk.
> Lorchestre a un air de musée informatique, avec un Sinclair ZX Spectrum 8 bits pour le rythme et les guitares, un HP Scanjet 3c pour les basses, une imprimante matricielle Epson LX-81 pour les percussions, et une batterie de disques durs utilisés comme hauts-parleurs nasillards pour reproduire les vocalises et les effets sonores du morceau:
> En savoir plus
> Sil est tout à fait possible que tout ceci ait été entièrement composé sur ordinateur ou au synthétiseur, nous supposerons en toute bonne foi que son créateur ait réalisé son morceau artisanalement tel quil laffirme. Et son travail nest pas simplement un peu différent, il est très différent et particulièrement spectaculaire.


----------



## Kukana (6 Juin 2008)

contact juggling
[YOUTUBE]_q6YiYELjo8&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sylko (6 Juin 2008)

Alerte dans une centrale nucléaire? Mais noooooonnnnnnnnnnnn! 

[YOUTUBE]EDQXUXJguFo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## two (6 Juin 2008)

Béquilles


----------



## roukinaton (6 Juin 2008)

Il me reste 5 ou 10 ans d'entrainement.....

intensif

pour pas y arriver...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juin 2008)

roukinaton a dit:


> Il me reste 5 ou 10 ans d'entrainement.....
> 
> intensif
> 
> pour pas y arriver...


Et moi, plusieurs siècles. :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Juin 2008)

Quant à moi, je ne suis pas un canard à l'orange mécanique.


----------



## youyou54 (7 Juin 2008)

[dm]x5lmgm&related=0[/dm]


----------



## greggorynque (7 Juin 2008)

TERIIIIIIIBLE, je me pisse dessus la

elle lui ressemble vachement la gamine en plus !


----------



## two (7 Juin 2008)

T'as pas honte à ton age? Et qui c'est qui va devoir nettoyer tes vêtements?  :rose:


----------



## Kukana (7 Juin 2008)

les dangers de la Wii 
[DM]x50q96[/DM]


----------



## youyou54 (7 Juin 2008)

[dm]xw0wa&related=1[/dm]


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Juin 2008)

j'ai pas regarder toute la vidéo mais La Haine est vraiment un des meilleurs film que je connaisse !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2008)

La vie des chats


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> La vie des chats


... marche pô ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]FdbxLk8_C8c[/YOUTUBE]


PA5CAL, chez moi ça marche.


----------



## Kukana (8 Juin 2008)

ro les pauvres souris 

PA5CAL ca marche chez moi aussi....


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> PA5CAL, chez moi ça marche.


Ça y est, ça marche. Le serveur qui distribue la vidéo (hébergeur de _ww__w.zeronews.info_) était simplement blacklisté sur mon pare-feu, parce qu'il héberge également des sites impliqués dans de la pub "non sollicitée".


----------



## JPTK (9 Juin 2008)

Les "femmes" qui aiment se faire défoncer et embrocher comme des bouts de viandes 

[DM]x5ky3h&related=1[/DM]

Plus qu'une tendance, je vois plutôt là une pathologie, d'ailleurs elle le désigne elle même comme ça dès le début, obsessionnel compulsif, bah désolé mais ça se soigne, se faire embrocher comme un bout de viande ou se faire défoncer, c'est sympa oui, mais quand ça devient un mode de vie c'est déjà plus inquiétant, cette fille est suicidaire.

Et quand on lit dans les commentaires, que cette fille a tout compris de la vie :mouais: 
(NB 245 : NE JAMAIS JAMAIS LIRE LES COMMENTAIRES)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi Arte présente cela comme un comportement nouveau ?


----------



## JPTK (9 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> Pourquoi Arte présente cela comme un comportement nouveau ?



Oui c'est vrai, j'ai trouvé ça un peu nul aussi, un peu sensationnaliste, j'ai été surpris de voir le logo arte, d'ailleurs même le ton de la voix off fait penser à TF1, et donc à Groland 

_Cela aurait-il été possible il y a 10 ans voir même 5 ? 
X pourcent des filles disent avoir vu au moins une image X dans le noir et de loin durant les 10 dernières années 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## youyou54 (9 Juin 2008)

[dm]x5f2m3&related=0[/dm]


----------



## youyou54 (9 Juin 2008)

[youtube]khohf1p8RMY[/youtube]

[youtube]WlexVymRzk4[/youtube]

[youtube]KDWxGPplh5o[/youtube]

[youtube]3khlUSx0dk0[/youtube]


----------



## cyp (9 Juin 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> 3 vidéos



Tiens ? François Hollande fait de la pub ?


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Les "femmes" qui aiment se faire défoncer et embrocher comme des bouts de viandes
> 
> [DM]x5ky3h&related=1[/DM]
> 
> ...


Lire les commentaires sur Dailymotion...  C'est presque pareil que d'aller sur un skyblog au hasard :rateau:

Hop la "suite" quand même, histoire de tout voir... 
(c'est pas dans le même reportage, c'est un truc filmé après que ce soit passé à la télé et diffusé sur le ouèbe).
[dm]x5poif[/dm]

Et oui la télé manipule, le coup du morceaux de viande, c'est pas ses mots par exemple... Par contre ça marche bien pour l'audimat et le buzz sur le net


----------



## youyou54 (9 Juin 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Et oui la télé manipule, le coup du morceaux de viande, c'est pas ses mots par exemple... Par contre ça marche bien pour l'audimat et le buzz sur le net



La pauvre ...


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Juin 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> La pauvre ...


Je disais pas ça pour ça, elle elle accepte le truc et y participe, je suis très loin de l'en excuser !
Je critique juste la télé, c'est ARTE qui fait ça, donc imagine TF1...

C'est pas une révélation, c'est juste une preuve de plus


----------



## youyou54 (10 Juin 2008)

Moi je trouve cela lamentable de la part des réalisateurs et producteurs ...

Bien sûr qu'elle a choisi de participer à l'émission mais bon elle vient à peine d'avoir sa majorité.
Elle risque de le regretter amèrement dans quelques années.

PS: C'est stupide d'avoir fait tomber le masque pour se justifier et donner quelques précisions. Du coup je trouve le réalisateur du second reportage encore plus mal intentionné ...


----------



## sylko (10 Juin 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> La pauvre ...




Pas mieux...


----------



## youyou54 (10 Juin 2008)

[dm]x5ests&related=0[/dm]


----------



## sylko (10 Juin 2008)

Ca c'est très con... 

[youtube]OkvBgVwHFMU[/youtube]


----------



## two (10 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Ca c'est très con...


oui mais drôle car bien réalisé...  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Lire les commentaires sur Dailymotion...  C'est presque pareil que d'aller sur un skyblog au hasard :rateau:
> 
> Hop la "suite" quand même, histoire de tout voir...
> (c'est pas dans le même reportage, c'est un truc filmé après que ce soit passé à la télé et diffusé sur le ouèbe).
> ...



deviendra t'elle quand même aussi culte que clement le no life ? 

[YOUTUBE]Yx0cvCXUH0o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## r0m1 (11 Juin 2008)

Putain c'est  vrai je l'avais oublié celui là !!! 
Non, il est indétronable, entre les mouvements de tête lorsqu'il parle avec de la musique en fond et le "pourquoi prendre une R5 quand on peut choper une mustang..." il est navrant ....

edit: damned, je me suis trompé, après revisionnage, c'était pas une R5, mais une Clio.... cela dit ça reste toujours plus intéressant niveau conso comme tu l'as fais remarquer


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Putain c'est  vrai je l'avais oublié celui là !!!
> Non, il est indétronable, entre les mouvements de tête lorsqu'il parle avec de la musique en fond et le "pourquoi prendre une R5 quand on peut choper une mustang..." il est navrant ....



sauf que vu le prix actuel du carburant il vaut mieux un R5


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> [dm]x5ests&related=0[/dm]



oubli pas 

[DM]x5f2o4[/DM]


----------



## youyou54 (11 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> deviendra t'elle quand même aussi culte que clement le no life ?



Dans le même genre fashion victime:
http://lejournaldebluecosmic.com/


----------



## sylko (11 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> oubli pas
> 
> [DM]x5f2o4[/DM]



jpmiss tourne des pubs, maintenant?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juin 2008)

Love is all


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Juin 2008)

Un clip magnifique pour une chanson que j'adore.  :love:


----------



## JPTK (13 Juin 2008)

j'ai bien halluciné sur cette vidéo, pas un fake apparemment :afraid:


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> j'ai bien halluciné sur cette vidéo, pas un fake apparemment :afraid:


Non pas un fake, mais quand même une belle mystification.

J'ai vu les séquences sur un autre site, et il y était expliqué qu'ils avaient posé une plaque chauffante (traduction approximative) juste sous la table.

Heureusement d'ailleurs .


----------



## JPTK (13 Juin 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Non pas un fake, mais quand même une belle mystification.
> 
> J'ai vu les séquences sur un autre site, et il y était expliqué qu'ils avaient posé une plaque chauffante (traduction approximative) juste sous la table.
> 
> Heureusement d'ailleurs .



bah fake alors :mouais:


----------



## sylko (13 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> bah fake alors :mouais:



Non, non, non. Pas fake du tout.  

[YOUTUBE]puEPl8wPXNE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kukana (14 Juin 2008)

L'art de defoncer ces chaussures : 

[DM]x5nvi2[/DM]


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2008)

départ en retraite 

[YOUTUBE]l0FK9GEKLXA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)




----------



## r0m1 (14 Juin 2008)

Ou voyez vous des dessins cochons ?!! 


[DM]x30646[/DM]​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Juin 2008)

:love:


----------



## r0m1 (15 Juin 2008)

Je ne crois pas que ce soit un fake, je l'avais vu sur arte y'a dèja un moment  

[DM]x4rq03[/DM]​
Ahurissant, ce type survole (on oublie ce que j'ai marqué précédemment)  Rome en hélicoptère, et rentré de ce vol, il se met à dessiner la ville de mémoire..... Ca vaut vraiment le coup d'oeil !


----------



## tirhum (15 Juin 2008)

Washington ?!....


----------



## r0m1 (15 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Washington ?!....



Non je m'a trompé, c'que c'est de faire plein de choses en même temps !!! :rose: 

oh la blonde que je peux faire là tout de suite !!


----------



## prasath (15 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Washington ?!....



Il y a un grand quartier de Rome à Washington 
En tout cas ça sent la grosse préparation en amont, l'étude des styles architecturaux des principaux monuments, la configuration des quartiers et beaucoup beaucoup d'exercice de mémoire. De cette ville en particulier car si demain il survolait Lyon, je pense qu'on aurait pas le même niveau de détail. Et pourtant je n'ai rien contre l'idée d'avoir une mémoire photographique, mais là je suis moyennement convaincu.


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2008)

un bon conseil vintage 

[YOUTUBE]OYSTaGwNa3w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## greggorynque (15 Juin 2008)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eTjMHw-irSw&hl=fr"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eTjMHw-irSw&hl=fr" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Juin 2008)

Un clip ressorti il y a quelques minutes par pithiviers sur un autre fil. 

[YOUTUBE]KDoKvMpSXK8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Un clip ressorti il y a quelques minutes par pithiviers sur un autre fil.



Donc si vous voulez bouler quelqu'un en vert par ce que vous aimez cette vidéo, c'est donc moi qu'il faut bouler .
C'est vrai, tout le mérite m'en revient, non?


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juin 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Donc si vous voulez bouler quelqu'un en vert par ce que vous aimez cette vidéo, c'est donc moi qu'il faut bouler .
> C'est vrai, tout le mérite m'en revient, non?


Quémander c'est pas bien
Et voler c'est pas beau


----------



## greggorynque (16 Juin 2008)

vous vous battez pour les videos maintenant !


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Juin 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Donc si vous voulez bouler quelqu'un en vert par ce que vous aimez cette vidéo, c'est donc moi qu'il faut bouler .
> C'est vrai, tout le mérite m'en revient, non?


J'voudrais bien, mais j'peux point... oin oin oin

("_Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à pithiviers._")


----------



## two (16 Juin 2008)

De l'art ou du lard à vous de voir... 
[youtube]GUOS5UjNrD4[/youtube]



edit: ... qui à gagné 
[YOUTUBE]Fpzg35j0dcs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## youyou54 (16 Juin 2008)

two a dit:


> De l'art ou du lard à vous de voir...



Dommage que la vidéo ait été mal encodée ...
Tout ces pixels noirs c'est un peu gênant :mouais:

Sacré censure ...

[youtube]z5VjJ5ySYrQ[/youtube]


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Juin 2008)

Grand Corps Mourant : le slam de l'euro 2008

Pas mal même si le _"Y en a qui croivent"_ fait mal à mes pauvres oreilles... :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Juin 2008)

E.T.A.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> E.T.A.



Excellent


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

[youtube]hWsuzmpJZYI[/youtube]

La pauvre 

Lien


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2008)

très bon film proposer par supermoquette 



supermoquette a dit:


> Exactement. Et de toute façon


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]KRuTu2_lHXY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2008)

Leon zitrone est réincarner en bourbinne ? :affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> Leon zitrone est réincarner en bourbinne ? :affraid:



Plutôt néerlandais en l'occurrence, mais bon...


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2008)

StarWars Dance 2008 

[YOUTUBE]UkTQwP2gFxU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juin 2008)

Il y en a d'autres qui s'éclatent sur le dance floor (cliquez sur l'image). 

Et toujours à propos de super héros :

[DM]x4s9zl&related=1[/DM]


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Juin 2008)

Portraits ratés à Sainte-Hélène.

Un peu d'histoire.


----------



## spud34 (22 Juin 2008)

Peut-être déjà bu mais, bon: Xerak: lèche ta gamelle


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juin 2008)

[DM]x5o0p4[/DM]​


----------



## sylko (22 Juin 2008)

*Enorme!* 


La fille, arffffffff :love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

Une embrouille entre Thierry Roland et Jean-Michel Larqué en 2002.
Maintenant je sais pourquoi Roland s'est fait lourdé de TF1.
C'est assez énorme, bizarre qu'ils n'en soient pas venus aux mains.
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uZs9pOLpUc4&hl=fr"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uZs9pOLpUc4&hl=fr" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Après enquête de ma part ça s'est passé pendant la mi-temps de la finale de la coupe du monde 2002. Ils devaient penser que les micros étaient coupés, alors que non.


----------



## youyou54 (23 Juin 2008)

[dm]x1eflw&related=0[/dm]


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Juin 2008)

Pas très animé mais on m'a envoyé ça par mail et pour une fois ce genre de connerie m'a fait me marrer...


----------



## youyou54 (23 Juin 2008)

[dm]x5aoss&related=0[/dm]


----------



## greggorynque (24 Juin 2008)

JE n'avais pas vu cette emission, c'est enorme, vive le direct ! ! !


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2008)

réveillez le petit garçon fan de lego qui est en vous  :rose:

ou du trooper a la chaine


----------



## meskh (25 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> réveillez le petit garçon fan de lego qui est en vous  :rose:
> 
> ou du trooper a la chaine



Ah quel plaisir    merci


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2008)

j'ai eu une petite larme, il y a le tvg lego que j'ai toujours revé d'avoir mais que je n'ai jamais eu


----------



## meskh (25 Juin 2008)

Pour Macinside ça :love: :love:


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> réveillez le petit garçon fan de lego qui est en vous  :rose:
> 
> ou du trooper a la chaine


Moi, ça vient de me filer un coup de vieux.

La vidéo est censée montrer des antiquités, et je viens de m'apercevoir que je n'ai connu presque aucun des Légos qui y sont présentés (à part peut-être le petit train à vapeur), parce que j'avais déjà arrêté d'y jouer quand ils sont sortis  .

Pour moi, les Legos, c'était il y a plus de trente ans !


_Nb: mon petit train à vapeur (set Lego #122) date de 1970._


----------



## joubichou (26 Juin 2008)

:mouais:Crowded.fr


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Juin 2008)

joubichou a dit:


> :mouais:Crowded.fr





> *Pire que le métro Parisien*
> Il y a les transports en commun au Japon.
> 
> Il s&#8217;agit visiblement d&#8217;une pratique courante qui consiste à faire en sorte que chaque usager puisse trouver une place confortable à l&#8217;intérieur du wagon. Bravo pour la solidarité. Ça donne envie d&#8217;y aller.


Je ne pense pas que ce soit pire à Paris comme ils le disent. J'ai souvent vu ça dans le Métro et dans le train en proche banlieue.

La seule particularité à noter, c'est qu'en France, les agents de quai n'aident pas à pousser. Il n'ont d'ailleurs pas intérêt à essayer, sinon ils risquent de se prendre un coup de boule (bien rouge, celle-là -> )... Question de mentalité, je pense.


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Juin 2008)

Lilith.


----------



## JPTK (26 Juin 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> La seule particularité à noter, c'est qu'en France, les agents de quai n'aident pas à pousser.



PAs sûr qu'on puisse autant tasser sans pousser :rateau: Ça me parait d'ailleurs pas possible tout simplement.
Et après on dit que les humains qui vivent de la chasse et de la cueillette à poil dans le forêts sont des sauvages... triste monde.


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> PAs sûr qu'on puisse autant tasser sans pousser :rateau: Ça me parait d'ailleurs pas possible tout simplement.


À Paris, ce sont les voyageurs qui poussent, et notamment les derniers qui finissent par rester sur le quai, faute de place.


----------



## JPTK (26 Juin 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> À Paris, ce sont les voyageurs qui poussent, et notamment les derniers qui finissent par rester sur le quai, faute de place.



Faut être con pour être celui qui pousse en dernier alors


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Juin 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Lilith.


Très beau


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que ce soit pire à Paris comme ils le disent. J'ai souvent vu ça dans le Métro et dans le train en proche banlieue.



a ma connaissance il n'y a que que sur la ligne A du rer (souvent a chatelet parfois a auber ou gare de lyon) qu'il y a des pousseurs


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Faut être con pour être celui qui pousse en dernier alors


Arrivé à ce niveau, c'est bien plus que de la c...rie, et ça ne concerne pas que le dernier. J'ai déjà vu des enfants se faire littéralement écraser dans le fond de la rame, et par deux fois au moins un voyageur partir sur une civière après une compression prolongée pendant le trajet.

Le pire, c'est que bien souvent, moyennant une attente d'une vingtaine de minutes, la cohue diminue provisoirement et on arrive même à trouver des places assises. Et les jours de grève, les gens pourraient avoir le réflexe de faire de la marche à pied ou du vélo.


----------



## Nephou (26 Juin 2008)

[DM]x2icjw[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

[dm]x5vphk[/dm]

lien


----------



## meskh (27 Juin 2008)

:love: :love:

[GV]-3521111059389706468&pr[/GV]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]PeQpwQ1xgbI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sylko (29 Juin 2008)

Moskau... toute ma jeunesse. 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3nlo_moskau_events

[DM]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3nlo_moskau_events[/DM]


----------



## Kukana (29 Juin 2008)

[YOUTUBE]ayaiArVkpA4&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## joubichou (29 Juin 2008)

http://www.crowded.fr/index.php/2008/06/26/tes-sur-que-tas-deja-vu-voler-un-helicopter/


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Juin 2008)

joubichou a dit:


> http://www.crowded.fr/index.php/2008/06/26/tes-sur-que-tas-deja-vu-voler-un-helicopter/



Pareil, dans le même genre, avec un moteur thermique... enfin presque.


----------



## Romuald (29 Juin 2008)

Avec un vrai hélicoptère et un vrai pilote

[YOUTUBE]69oNGrQEnxg[/YOUTUBE]​

(pardon si déjà postée, elle a un an)


----------



## sylko (30 Juin 2008)

Les filles, c'est vraiment trop compliqué! 

Ce n'est pas une vidéo, mais je trouve tellement génial, que bon... 

[YOUTUBE]mNKYVwc2hQg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Les filles, c'est vraiment trop compliqué!
> 
> Ce n'est pas une vidéo, mais je trouve tellement génial, que bon...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mNKYVwc2hQg[/YOUTUBE]


Rajoute des insultes entre les phrases et imagine une voix d'adultes à la place de la voix de gamin : t'as un beau discours de gars bien bourrer 

L'alcool ça redonne la jeunesse alors ?


----------



## Chang (3 Juillet 2008)

Bien que tout le site soit sympa, il y a une animation a ne pas rater en haut de la page d'accueil ...


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]MKyH8B1yOf8[/YOUTUBE]

Il est loin le temps des billes et des petits soldats   :love:


----------



## meskh (3 Juillet 2008)

Ils en tiennent une couche quand même ....


----------



## youyou54 (4 Juillet 2008)

[dm]x21l17&related=0[/dm]

En passant ... quelqu'un sait de qui est la musique ?


----------



## youyou54 (4 Juillet 2008)

[DM]x4s4jr&related=0[/DM]


----------



## youyou54 (4 Juillet 2008)

[DM]xb39u&related=0[/DM]


----------



## youyou54 (4 Juillet 2008)

[DM]xelej&related=0[/DM]


----------



## macinside (5 Juillet 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> [dm]x5vphk[/dm]
> 
> lien



Test ADN 

[YOUTUBE]Y6kYtA9DzlE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> [dm]x21l17&related=0[/dm]
> 
> En passant ... quelqu'un sait de qui est la musique ?


Merci pour cette vidéo hautement instructive. Mais je suis surpris que l 'Inde, pays du Kama Sutra, interdise les sites pornographiques.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

[youtube]ZrqOaAdDNq0&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Kukana (6 Juillet 2008)

euh comment dire.... deja bu ...?


----------



## Kukana (6 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]65xMrquZjEA&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2008)

[DM]x32ky4[/DM]


----------



## Kukana (6 Juillet 2008)

deja bu non .?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2008)

Windows sur un powerbook 
Pour une pub de windows vista , sur piwmania  mais bien sûr !


----------



## JPTK (7 Juillet 2008)

C'est pas le fil des images inanimées là hein :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (7 Juillet 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est pas le fil des images inanimées là hein :rateau:



Ça ne s'anime pas chez toi ?
Chez moi, la meuf, elle se déshabille. 

Pas de chance, hein ?


----------



## JPTK (7 Juillet 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ça ne s'anime pas chez toi ?
> Chez moi, la meuf, elle se déshabille.
> 
> Pas de chance, hein ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juillet 2008)

[DM]x5huc5&related=0[/DM]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est pas le fil des images inanimées là hein :rateau:




Pinaise, c'est le summum du talent de l'emmerdeur celui là


----------



## tweek (8 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]xIHwNDpFbi0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2008)

tweek a dit:


> cops



déjà bu, c'est une pub (pour la chevrolet malibu) en fait


----------



## tweek (8 Juillet 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> déjà bu, c'est une pub (pour la chevrolet malibu) en fait



Merci pour l'update :rose: 



Besoin d'une biere et d'un burger moi


----------



## kertruc (9 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]3EpG7D59rqc[/YOUTUBE]

7 chance sur 10 que ce soit du déjà bu... 

Je tente ma chance


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2008)

déjà bu 
700 messages !!!


----------



## meskh (9 Juillet 2008)

Vraiment des fénéants ces chats

[DM]x272yi[/DM]


----------



## youyou54 (10 Juillet 2008)

[youtube]k_CSRoA0MkA[/youtube]


----------



## wolverine (10 Juillet 2008)

c'est 2 la sont furieux mais ils maîtrisent bien leurs bécanes !! 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=153_1215692734


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juillet 2008)

wolverine a dit:


> c'est 2 la sont furieux mais ils maîtrisent bien leurs bécanes !!
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=153_1215692734


Ce genre de conneries m'impressionne pas 

A Garche y'a plein de mecs qui maîtrisaient bien leur bécanes :mouais:

Dans les cimetières aussi d'ailleurs 

Y'a des circuits pour révéler les talents sans risques pour autrui ou soi-même


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Juillet 2008)

wolverine a dit:


> c'est 2 la sont furieux mais ils maîtrisent bien leurs bécanes !!
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=153_1215692734





Dos Jones a dit:


> Ce genre de conneries m'impressionne pas
> 
> A Garche y'a plein de mecs qui maîtrisaient bien leur bécanes :mouais:
> 
> ...


Je préfèrerais les savoir au cimetière, bon débarras,  :rateau: qu'à Garches, et qu'entretemps ils n'aient tué personne.
Ces conds  font de plus un bruit pour les autres qui ne parvient même pas à leur cerveau. Normal, ils n'ont pas de cerveau 
Un Airbus qui transporte 300 passagers fait moins de bruit que 300 x 1 motard, honte aux fabricants de motos, à leurs revendeurs et à leurs clients 
Z'ont qu'à aller s'entraîner au cirque de Pékin


----------



## fredintosh (10 Juillet 2008)

Je n'ai pas non plus la moindre sympathie pour ces 2 crétins montés sur 2 roues, et criminels potentiels.

Faire ça, c'est tout aussi grave que de se balader avec une mitraillette et de tirer au hasard en faisant exprès de viser à juste côté des gens. Même si on est un bon tireur, c'est un geste criminel.

Sauf que la route semble être une zone de non droit...

Dans nos pays dits "civilisés" ou "pacifiés", si une guerre tuait autant de nos concitoyens qu'il n'y a de morts que sur la route, ce serait un drame national.
Mais un mort sur la route, on trouverait presque ça normal, tellement on est habitués...


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Juillet 2008)

EDIT: j'ai enlevé la vidéo j'avais pas vu y a un lourd hors sujet qui cause à partir de la moitié, je voulais juste l'extrait "4000" du film idiot "Les 11 commandements" ^^

_(c'est mon 4000ème post, c'est pour ça que je met cette vidéo)_


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Juillet 2008)

Sebastian's Voodoo


----------



## Romuald (12 Juillet 2008)

Peut-être déjà bue - elle a plus d'un an - mais je ne résiste pas
Cela dit vanté a fait un flop monstrueux,  comme quoi une belle pub n'est pas forcémént une bonne pub.

[YOUTUBE]4o_me2Zz7q4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jeromemac (12 Juillet 2008)

wolverine a dit:


> c'est 2 la sont furieux mais ils maîtrisent bien leurs bécanes !!
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=153_1215692734



c'est quand je vois ses images que je me dit qu'il y'a vraiment plus de flic sur les routes... depuis les radars...:mouais::mouais:

et je sais pas vous, mais à nice c'est pas du tout rare ce genre de débile profond qui n'ont rien à foutre des autres...


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2008)

jouons a la balle avec un Ewok 

[YOUTUBE]CqQevDvY2w4[/YOUTUBE]

et au golf avec DarkVader 

[YOUTUBE]eOKSnEgI3Q0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Juillet 2008)

Oui c'est caca-pipi mais j'aime et j'assume 

[dm]x2b01c&related=1[/dm]


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2008)

[dm]xsxe5[/dm]

_Spéciale Dédicace !!!!!! _


----------



## two (14 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]qBjLW5_dGAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2008)

Pardon aux fans de Metallica.
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L-qU9ZWU4dg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L-qU9ZWU4dg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## youyou54 (14 Juillet 2008)

Prenez en de la graine ...

[dm]x5r8if&related=0[/dm]


----------



## youyou54 (14 Juillet 2008)

[dm]x5zbsk&related=0[/dm]


----------



## Lalis (15 Juillet 2008)

Federer dans ses oeuvres :
- Opus 1
- Opus 2


----------



## meskh (16 Juillet 2008)

un peu de délicatesse


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Juillet 2008)

Ca gaz pour eux.     :rateau:


----------



## Lalis (16 Juillet 2008)

Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas apprécié un film des studios Disney.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]19OWhaL9aTk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]80PxAHHCmZA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (17 Juillet 2008)

Human mirror : une belle idée, un peu comme le film tourné dans une gare, où des complices se figeaient au milieu des voyageurs. Je n'arrive pas à retrouver si c'est du même réalisateur.

@iDuck : réalisation originale, les films en image par image à partir des figurines en plastique de notre enfance. 
La concrétisation des histoires potaches qu'on se racontait étant petits, et qui colle bien à la technique d'animation.

Finalement, on reste dans le registre de la farce enfantine


----------



## sylko (17 Juillet 2008)

Quelle daube ces nouveaux MacBook Air... 

[YOUTUBE]t8XDQoR-NNU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> vidéos



Et un long-métrage devrait sortir cette année ou l'année prochaine. 

Puis faut dire que les personnages ont des accents pas possible dans ces animations


----------



## divoli (18 Juillet 2008)

wolverine a dit:


> c'est 2 la sont furieux mais ils maîtrisent bien leurs bécanes !!
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=153_1215692734





Ils ont une conduite totalement irresponsable. Non seulement ils provoquent une gène et un stress chez les autres usagers de la route, mais en plus et surtout ils mettent en danger leur vie et celle des autres.

Et pourtant, ce ne sont pas des cas isolés. Je rencontre fréquemment ce genre de petits merdeux dans la circulation. A chaque fois je suis tendu, craignant d'avoir un accident, et qu'en plus ça me retombe dessus, en tant qu'automobiliste...

Et presque à chaque fois ce sont des jeunes (pour ne pas dire toujours). Je ne dit pas que tous les jeunes qui ont un deux-roues se conduisent comme cela, bien sûr, mais il y a quand même un gros souci.

N.B.: Désolé d'être grossier, mais c'est exactement ce que je pense.


Edit: On doit respecter un certain nombre de règles afin (d'essayer) de garder la maitrise de son véhicule. C'est que l'on apprend dans les écoles de conduite. Mais si on commence à faire n'importe quoi, on ne peut plus maitriser grand chose. 
Ces deux imbéciles ne maitrisent rien du tout, ils ont simplement la chance de ne pas avoir eu d'accident grave et d'être encore en vie. Point barre.


----------



## Lalis (18 Juillet 2008)

On reste dans la thématique

Je ne sais jamais quoi penser de ce type de comparatif qui balance entre apologie des grosses cylindrées (allemandes, de préférence) et préoccupation de l'environnement.
Quelle est la part de l'affichage sur un sujet à la mode chez ces passionnés de vroum vroum patents ?
Qu'en retire le spectateur ? Que quitte à avoir une auto, autant en avoir une chère mais bien fabriquée et bien réglée ? Sans blague ?
Et il en retire quoi, le type qui ne peut se payer qu'une caisse d'occase ? Qu'en plus de rouler dans un coucou, il consomme plus de gasoline que les riches ? La belle découverte, tiens !
Voilà qui fait avancer la paix sociale, diminuer la jalousie et l'envie de se goinfrer. Mais c'est vrai que l'exemple vient de haut.



PS : merci à tous pour Presto


----------



## meskh (18 Juillet 2008)

Dans le même genre, en vitesse ......

[YOUTUBE]sCuA40ERsec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Juillet 2008)

Les petits gars de JibJab ont encore frappés.     :love:

Time for Some Campaignin'

p.s: Leurs vidéos sont sous-titrées en français (bien qu'il doit en manquer quelques-unes à l'appel), pour l'activer suffit de passer la souris dessus.


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Juillet 2008)

Vous saviez qu'il y a une version dessin animé de Dilbert ??
Y a deux saisons !!
Dilbert s1e1

(C'est en trois parties mais les deux autres sont dans la colonnes à droite de la vidéo ("Vidéos similaires").).


----------



## SirG (20 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]UkSPUDpe0U8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]lOBb6s1S_4Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2008)

mais c'est notre ami Rémi le Montpelliérain&#8230; déja bu mille fois toutefois !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2008)

Remboursé ! Déjà bu !


----------



## SirG (20 Juillet 2008)

Plus c'est vieux, plus c'est bon!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

Oui ! 
Je suis le moins bon de tous dans ce cas


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2008)

lego rulez 

[YOUTUBE]5fAn5A0HbhU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2008)

a l'origine je cherchais cette pub :

[YOUTUBE]-2d5XMXym5w[/YOUTUBE]

et j'ai trouvé cette pub

[YOUTUBE]1pM8ysxxh6I[/YOUTUBE] 

puis ça :

[YOUTUBE]y28ctJ-JEHo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

1ere : Déjà bu
2eme : Déjà bu dans les enfants de la télé
3eme : 
Sinon elle m'enerve la pub de l'iphone


----------



## meskh (23 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]0B5A36-TE5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Juillet 2008)

meskh a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]0B5A36-TE5U[/YOUTUBE]


YEAH failblog.org !! :love:


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2008)

un des plus grands moments de l'Eurovision...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dR-SSo0P_2o&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dR-SSo0P_2o&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

ficelle a dit:


> un des plus grands moments de l'Eurovision...



Belgium one point 

Je préfère celui-ci :

[youtube]6USa0zUMmqI[/youtube]

Dans le genre j'en ai rien à cirer de ce concours


----------



## meskh (24 Juillet 2008)

Wipeout


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]zsEFEZZv1Js[/YOUTUBE]











​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]RgZuHlDuulk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2008)

c'est de mauvais gout d'accord 

[DM]x4xrjy[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

J'adore 
Il doit être bon a l'apero !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

[dm]x21y2m[/dm]
EDIT : J'ai reussi !


----------



## r0m1 (25 Juillet 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]RgZuHlDuulk[/YOUTUBE]



Dans le même genre de performance il y avait eu déjà ça qui était pas mal  Je sais pas si c'est déjà bu ici  

[YOUTUBE]jwMj3PJDxuo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kukana (25 Juillet 2008)

oui c'est du deja bu  
mais une piqure de rappel ne fait pas de mal


----------



## JPTK (25 Juillet 2008)

Petite prod, pas super bien réalisé mais ça m'a fait bien sourire : 

[YOUTUBE]yM5VfHz4IK4[/YOUTUBE]

Mais bon finalement on dirait quasi mes ex  :rateau:


----------



## joubichou (26 Juillet 2008)

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=iOa-wKO2_xw&feature=related


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Juillet 2008)

Bric à Brac.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juillet 2008)

[DM]x2g6hw[/DM]

Début à 1mn.


----------



## cyp (27 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]qqXi8WmQ_WM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (28 Juillet 2008)

à ScubaARM : 

Gannet Man


----------



## Kukana (28 Juillet 2008)

on connassait [YOUTUBE]w0ffwDYo00Q&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]
 mais il y a aussi [YOUTUBE]s13dLaTIHSg&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]
et [YOUTUBE]4rb8aOzy9t4&feature=user&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2008)

aie 

[DM]x68fmh[/DM]


----------



## SirG (28 Juillet 2008)

[DM]x2zwar&related=1[/DM]

Pour les 20 ans des inconnus, un petit souvenir.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

Zen et sony rollys


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

[youtube]bylDojTWfyU&feature=related[/youtube]
Un fou ? 
Non ! Un peu excentrique , c'est tout .


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

[YOUTUBE]cyDvUwRalXY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kukana (31 Juillet 2008)

le plus beau plat de l'histoire


----------



## Lalis (31 Juillet 2008)

Un sport plus répandu qu'on ne pense : amusez-vous bien !


----------



## joubichou (1 Août 2008)

http://www.sherbrooketreeservice.com/files/helmet_cam--xvid.avi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WKEekIG3VFc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WKEekIG3VFc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Je vous laisse méditer sur les propos de notre plus grand philosophe du 21ème siècle avec JCVD (et oui, on a les philosophes que l'on mérite, il est loin le temps des Platon et autre Socrate.)

Je repasserais demain ramasser les copies.


----------



## Arlequin (4 Août 2008)

[YOUTUBE]RfL8-AgWBf0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Août 2008)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1824771

Et un lien sympa mais pas vidéo : http://www.pa-design.com/


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Août 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> [youtube]RfL8-AgWBf0[/youtube]



La calligraphie à la porté de tous. 



p4bl0 a dit:


> http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1824771



Ca c'est du "Game Over"!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

On commence par Sarah Silverman qui a fait une petite vidéo sympa avec Matt Damon:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zZRLcp9dhcU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zZRLcp9dhcU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Et là, la réponse de Jimmy Kimmel, animateur du "Jimmy Kimmel Show" et compagnon de Sarah Silverman à l'époque:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j_pFTAY7MF8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j_pFTAY7MF8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Vous remarquerez le casting impressionnant de cette blague de potaches: Ben Affleck, Brad Pitt, Robin Williaams, Cameron Diaz, Harrisson Ford....


----------



## Kukana (5 Août 2008)

JUSTE ENOOOOOOORRme merci !!!!
merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Août 2008)

Retour à une activité normale...

Al Dente.


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Août 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Retour à une activité normale...
> 
> Al Dente.


Super... mais on aurait aimé voir les 2 minutes restantes (le film complet dure 6 minutes)... je reste sur ma faim


----------



## alèm (6 Août 2008)

macinside a dit:


> [dm]x32ky4[/dm]



c'est gentil de faire de la pub pour mes copains&#8230;  qu'ils sont Beaux William Flaherty (celui qui se prend le premier coup de boule étant l'un de mes potes ) et Barthelemy Trichard (le mec en cuir et chemise vichy rouge) dans ce flim&#8230; :love: :love: :love: 
c'est donc notre Seb Marqué (aka Manou) Nantais qui a réalisé ça&#8230; vous trouverez d'autres choses sur le Projet Ghost Movies et sinon vous pouvez toujours allez voir les Jeanlin au théatre&#8230; 

dans la bande, nous avons aussi le nouvel animateur des films faits à la maison aka Charlie Mars&#8230;  

et sinon, je ne sais pas si c'est déjà bu mais si oui, pardonnez-moi, je suis KO debout devant le travail de Blu sur ce MUTO

[youtube]uuGaqLT-gO4[/youtube]


----------



## Amok (6 Août 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> PMate



Et allez ! Encore un de nos avantages qui part ! Jusqu'à présent, il n'y avait que nous, les mecs, pour pisser debout, voilà qu'elles s'y mettent aussi ! Mais que va t-il nous rester ????!!!


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Août 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Super... mais on aurait aimé voir les 2 minutes restantes (le film complet dure 6 minutes)... je reste sur ma faim



Je sais, moi aussi, mais impossible de mettre la main sur la version complète. Comme on dit, faute de grives, on mange des merles.


----------



## Lalis (6 Août 2008)

La grande question...


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2008)

un grand classique 

[YOUTUBE]jLMzHKrgBZs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kukana (9 Août 2008)

We're sorry,  this video is no longer available
...


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Août 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> We're sorry,  this video is no longer available
> ...


Voir par ici.

Un grand classique, en effet  .


----------



## Kukana (9 Août 2008)

merci bien 
bien sympa cette video


----------



## r0m1 (10 Août 2008)

Interdit aux moins de 4 ans lors de sa sortie en téévision...

[DM]x2lpmo[/DM]​


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2008)

un ricard ? 

[DM]x64grx[/DM]


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2008)

macinside a dit:


> un ricard ?



Bengilli suit les traces de son fils constate-je...


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2008)

[YOUTUBE]Pz9yIa7yDxs[/YOUTUBE]

grug ?


----------



## Kukana (11 Août 2008)

carré blanc


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2008)

youtube en rade


----------



## Lalis (13 Août 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Interdit aux moins de 4 ans lors de sa sortie en téévision...
> (les bonbons)





macinside a dit:


> (le poisson à gage)
> 
> grug ?



Excellent !


----------



## joubichou (13 Août 2008)

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-Bz7XVqURc


----------



## sylko (13 Août 2008)

[YOUTUBE]SL6_Qaj7gtc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Août 2008)

Dès le début de la vidéo, j'ai pressenti ce qui allait arrivé. C'était _couru d'avance_  !

(enfin, il aurait pu se "manger" le mur)


----------



## meskh (13 Août 2008)

y'en a 2 ou 3 qui doivent faire mal ... :mouais:

[YOUTUBE]1WK0i76Cz6U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Août 2008)

meskh a dit:


> y'en a 2 ou 3 qui doivent faire mal ... :mouais:


Quels bourrins ! Ils sont vraiment affligeants...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2008)

[YOUTUBE]WVfdt084GR4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2008)

[DM]x4fz2t[/DM]


----------



## Kukana (17 Août 2008)

deja bu non ..?


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Août 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> deja bu non ..?


Oui, mais il y a longtemps.


----------



## meskh (17 Août 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Oui, mais il y a longtemps.




et il faut rappeler les choses de temps à autre, pour que notre cultures ne se perde pas ....


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Août 2008)

Un peu de douceur et de poésie. 

She without arm, he without leg - ballet - Hand in Hand​ 
[youtube]LnLVRQCjh8c[/youtube]​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2008)

[YOUTUBE]F0uq21xjMCw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Août 2008)

C'est très original. 

[youtube]qBjLW5_dGAM&eurl[/youtube]​


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Août 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> C'est très original.


Oui, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire  . En tout cas j'ai bien aimé.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Août 2008)

[dm]kJuMGTCXJJoLTZ48nx&related=1[/dm]​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2008)

[DM]x678c[/DM]


----------



## Kukana (19 Août 2008)

Bon ok c'est un fake mais je veux le meme programme 
[YOUTUBE]Lfk0TUQ9zQc&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Août 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> Bon ok c'est un fake mais je veux le meme programme


Ça tourne sur un MacBook Pro... sous Tiger, il me semble ?


----------



## Kukana (19 Août 2008)

ouais on dirait bien


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2008)

[YOUTUBE]nwoULZCzoP0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## bcommeberenice (20 Août 2008)

Ca manque effectivement!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2008)

[DM]k3utlC0wMBytLqJsq7[/DM]


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Août 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Ca manque effectivement!


J'ai quasi l'intégrale en 2 DVDs&#8230; :love:

Ouin-Ouin alias "Pine d'huître", Gerard Languedepute, didier Lambrouille et tous les autres&#8230;

De grands moments à savourer&#8230;

Extrait choisi&#8230;


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Août 2008)

*WiFi toi et moi*
[dm]kdFu8JTs3C7g3mJbaS[/dm]

Chanson d'amour de Mr Poulpe à sa Freebox...


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Août 2008)

Donc, il check ses mails sans pantalon habituellement... 

Voilà qui semble en dire long sur ce que ces contacts doivent lui envoyer!


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Août 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Donc, il check ses mails sans pantalon habituellement...
> 
> Voilà qui semble en dire long sur ce que ces contacts doivent lui envoyer!


J'aurais plus peur de ce que Mr Poulpe envoie à ses contact que l'inverse !


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Août 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> J'aurais plus peur de ce que Mr Poulpe envoie à ses contact que l'inverse !



Des liens dailymotion?


----------



## p4bl0 (21 Août 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Des liens dailymotion?


Par exemple ouais ^^.

Une des "cascades" de Mr Poulpe : *Preuve de la théorie de Newton*.
[dm]k5uUXH5tAI7YWy9nnp[/dm]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2008)

[youtube]7xVELyPvYsU[/youtube]


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Août 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Emily


Ouaip, c'est la grande folie du moment. Entre ça et le projet Unwrap Mosaics de Microsoft dont on parle beaucoup en ce moment, j'ai l'impression qu'on ne va pas tarder à voir pulluler les vidéos dans lesquelles le visage hyper-réaliste des personnages n'aura en fait plus rien de réel. Et cela pourra même être réalisé en temps réel.

Imaginez qu'on pourra mettre en scène des personnes absentes (ou mortes), et que vos interlocuteurs de chat vidéo pourraient ne plus être ceux qu'ils prétendent.

Que d'escroqueries et de mystifications en perspective ! Décidément on n'arrête pas le progrès...


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2008)

[DM]x5kyog[/DM]

c'est les "vraies star" qui joue dedans ?


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Août 2008)

macinside a dit:


> c'est les "vraies star" qui joue dedans ?


Oui. On en a parlé (et déjà la vidéo) ici il n'y a pas longtemps.


> Attendez-vous à être surpris... car Weezer a décidé de rendre hommage à tous les phénomènes internet de ces 10 derniers mois (et + encore) dans la vidéo de "Pork and Beans" !!
> Rivers Cuomo et les siens ont invité sur le tournage du clip tous ces héros d'un jour, qui par leur talent auront fait le bonheur de nos soirées passées sur l'ordi :]
> 
> QUESTION !! Saurez-vous reconnaître toutes les références présentes dans ce clip ?


Pour en savoir un peu plus, voir ici (le "making of" est en bas de la page).


----------



## p4bl0 (22 Août 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Oui. On en a parlé (et déjà la vidéo) ici il n'y a pas longtemps.


Heu, pas longtemps c'est relatif dans ce cas là. Parce que ça se compte en mois je pense (me semble que j'étais encore en cours, donc avant la mi-mai ^^).


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Août 2008)

C'était le 1er juin 2008, post #4543 (page 228).

Mais c'est vrai que le temps passe vite... !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

http://www.vinvin.org/2008/08/yavait-t-il-un.html


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2008)

par Van Halen:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lAoJTPrypfA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lAoJTPrypfA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Admirez la chorégraphie


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2008)

[YOUTUBE]z7ydiZ3xsvo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Août 2008)

Ca c'est juste... 

Et il chante vachement bien le bougre!


----------



## macinside (26 Août 2008)

mais non tiger Wood pour xbox n'est pas buggé 

[YOUTUBE]FZ1st1Vw2kY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Août 2008)

Je touve ça vraiment génial que EA game ai prit le bug à la rigolade comme ça en s'en soit même servi pour se faire de la pub


----------



## Lalis (27 Août 2008)

Un test comparatif des plus instructifs...



... en même temps, si la Caroline version "plain" parlait, souriait et formulait ses demandes comme l'autre Caroline, elle aurait plus de succès... mais la comparaison en perdrait de son exemplarité, n'est-ce pas ? :mouais:

Tout ça ne vaut quand même pas les tests étanchéité-robustesse de notre regretté Professeur Cyclopède.


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Août 2008)

macinside a dit:


> mais non tiger Wood pour xbox n'est pas buggé



Merci, je viens de comprendre une vanne de NeoGaf!


----------



## kertruc (27 Août 2008)

http://valleech.club.fr/herisson/images/macfleury.mpg

N'écrasez pas les hérissons, mais les pots de glace avec vos chaussons ! 

Plus d'infos ici


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2008)

kertruc a dit:


> http://valleech.club.fr/herisson/images/macfleury.mpg
> 
> N'écrasez pas les hérissons, mais les pots de glace avec vos chaussons !
> 
> Plus d'infos ici



Et surtout pensez bien à retirer la tête du hérisson avant d'écraser le pot


----------



## benkenobi (27 Août 2008)

Moi j'aime pas les z'hérissons, ça pique !


----------



## Lalis (27 Août 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Moi j'aime pas les z'hérissons, ça pique !



Pas du tout ! Ça a un ventre tout chaud tout doux... et plein de puces !


----------



## Lalis (29 Août 2008)

The i ...





_pas déjà posté ?_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2008)

[DM]x2pkc8[/DM]

J'ai encore regardé ce film, diffusé hier soir sur France 3, et cette scène me fait toujours autant marrer.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2008)

Plus puissant que Sylvain Mirouf et Gérard Majax réunis:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7gnDofX2Z6s&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7gnDofX2Z6s&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Plus puissant que Sylvain Mirouf et Gérard Majax réunis:
> vidéo


Déjà bu. 

Mais vraiment excellent.


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Septembre 2008)

Un petit chien tout mignon... bon un peu c.., mais tout mignon:

[youtube]-QRygtz5MwE[/youtube]

:love:


----------



## sylko (1 Septembre 2008)

Une vidéo d'Alain Souchon


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2008)

Gizmo caca !

[YOUTUBE]REGCV6z3VkM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## usurp (3 Septembre 2008)

Je ne sais pas si vous en avez entendu parler
Je trouve ça marrant, je voulais faire partager

Ce mec à fait en 2003 le tour de l'Asie, se faisant filmer en train de faire une petite danse ridicule dans chaque pays visité.
En 2006 un fabricant de chewing-gum ayant vu ses vidéos sur internet lui propose de partir autour du monde en le rémunérant.
Il recommence en 2007, se faisant filmer cette fois avec des autochtones recrutés sur place ou qui lui avaient écrit sur son site.

Partir d'un délire entre potes et se retrouver à faire 2 tours du monde sponsorisés, je tire ma révérence .

sur youtube

son site

--Usurp--


----------



## SirG (4 Septembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]exurEED-J68[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Septembre 2008)

SirG a dit:


> Halo 3 Invincibilty on muiltplayer Cheat Code


J'ai essayé, ça marche ! (mais maintenant j'ai des problèmes avec mes voisins... c'est leur fille qui a servi pour le sacrifice humain)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2008)

Mélange alcool-sport
[YOUTUBE]oZq-6PL8L6A[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## sylko (7 Septembre 2008)

Je l'ai vu en live, mardi, à Lausanne. Au début, je pensais que c'était pour le tournage d'une caméra invisible 

Ivan Ukhov n'est pourtant pas le premier venu. Il a déjà franchi une barre à 2,39 m 

Sous un autre angle...

[youtube]B7e-wUEJFeE[/youtube]


----------



## p4bl0 (7 Septembre 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Je l'ai vu en live, mardi, à Lausanne. Au début, je pensais que c'était pour le tournage d'une caméra invisible
> 
> Ivan Ukhov n'est pourtant pas le premier venu. Il a déjà franchi une barre à 2,39 m
> 
> ...


hahaha c'est trop bon quand le commentateur lâche un "il est mort"


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

[youtube]irykjLjuKo8[/youtube]


----------



## Romuald (8 Septembre 2008)

Ce qui aurait été sympa (voir le titre du fil ) c'est qu"en remontant cette horreur elle en fasse un mixeur ou une tondeuse à gazon :rose:


----------



## Lalis (9 Septembre 2008)

Dites-voir un peu, je soumets à votre sagacité l'interrogation suivante :
il me semble que l'acteur de la pub Pilot vue au ciné est celui qui joue Mac dans les pubs Apple, c'est à dire Justin Long. Mon mari soutient que non, moi que oui. C'est normal, il est pécéiste (enfin plus pour longtemps, qu'il dit :mouais. Et puis il est bien moins sensible que moi à la belle petite gueule de Mac 

Je vous laisse juges :
- la pub Pilot
- la page de Justin Long sur IMDB

Qui compte les points ?


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Septembre 2008)

Au début j'aurais parié que ce n'était pas lui... look et jeu trop différents, par reconnu...

Et puis à un moment il a eu une attitude très caractéristique qu'on retrouve chez Justin Long dans les pubs "Get a mac". Ça m'a véritablement sauté aux yeux, alors j'ai été pris d'un gros doute.

J'ai fait des arrêts sur image et j'ai comparé avec les autres photos... Et je dirais maintenant que c'est bien lui... à 98 %.

Mais avec sa nouvelle coiffure et son air de Clyde Barrow, même maintenant je n'arriverai pas à reconnaître ses traits au premier coup d'oeil.


Jusque là Justin Long nous avait habitué à d'autres styles (comme dans Die Hard), mais il avait tout de même gardé son look habituel (son sourire, sa coupe, sa tenue décontractée, etc. )...


----------



## Lalis (9 Septembre 2008)

Oui, avec le look et la coupe, j'ai eu du mal et on le voit fugacement dans la pub.
Mais certaines moues, les mouvements de tête, la voix aussi...
Mon mari dit que le menton n'est pas le même : pour sûr ! Dans la pub, l'acteur a une barbe de qqes jours et on voit peu Mac de profil dans les spots, alors que dans la pub Pilot on le voit peu de face.
Et la barbe lui donne un visage plus rond, de même pour les cheveux ébouriffés.

Ça confirme ma théorie : on ne trompe pas l'instinct d'une femme devant un minois appétissant !   :style:

Merci PA5CAL !


----------



## Arlequin (9 Septembre 2008)

une petite bière ? 



[YOUTUBE]9fKSlRJT5dw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2008)

ta gueule la vielle 

[DM]x3fix8[/DM]

et pour ce la peter en soirée 

[YOUTUBE]3qFXyEFMwBE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Septembre 2008)

Boire ou conduire...
[YOUTUBE]gDyGu_FvfKY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## r0m1 (11 Septembre 2008)

No comment pour celle là....  (si plutôt, écoutez bien le bruit !!) 
[DM]x3tbjx[/DM]​

Quant à celle là, y'en a vraiment qui n'ont pas de chance 
[DM]x6ifnd[/DM]​


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Septembre 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Quant à celle là, y'en a vraiment qui n'ont pas de chance


:hein: Cr... ! Déjà qu'il peut blesser (ou tuer) des alpinistes ou des randonneurs avec ses balles de golf quand elles arrivent en bas, je dirais que c'est de l'inconscience.


----------



## Lalis (11 Septembre 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Quant à celle là, y'en a vraiment qui n'ont pas de chance





PA5CAL a dit:


> :hein: Cr... ! Déjà qu'il peut blesser (ou tuer) des alpinistes ou des randonneurs avec ses balles de golf quand elles arrivent en bas, je dirais que c'est de l'inconscience.



Ouais, y'en a vraiment qui sont très *ons. :afraid:
Un tel degré de *onnerie ne mérite ni rire, ni larme, ni indulgence. A peine pitoyable.
Je ne parle pas des éventuelles victimes collatérales.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Ouais


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Septembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ouais


AARG tu lis le figar* (j'met une étoile au cas où vB censure toujours les gros mots...) ?!! :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> AARG tu lis le figar* (j'met une étoile au cas où vB censure toujours les gros mots...) ?!! :afraid:



Nan, google news .be, j'ai plusieurs journaux francophones dedans


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Septembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Nan, google news .be, j'ai plusieurs journaux francophones dedans&#8230;


Et y a pas une options "enlever les insanités" ? Si oui tu devrais la cocher!

Sinon ils mettent quoi pour compenser le figaro ? Charlie ? Rouge ? Le Canard ? les trois ?


Bon, je déconne mais sans blague, y a des journaux plus objectifs que le figaro quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Ben tu sais je ne sais pas comment google choisit l'article parmi tous les journaux qui relatent la même info (les autres sont mis en-dessous du résumé de l'article), mais ici je ne vois pas où est le problème, en plus ce n'est même pas un article politique&#8230; 

Pour ce qui est de l'actualité politique, quand une info m'intéresse, je vais voir les différents liens proposés (et d'autres) histoire d'essayer de me forger une opinion, j'aime pas avoir un canal unique d'information. C'est d'ailleurs assez amusant de constater comment un sujet est traité d'une rédaction à l'autre. 

Fin du hors-sujet en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## Lalis (12 Septembre 2008)

Le monde enchanté du bureau* 

Combien de temps tiendrez-vous avant d'essayer ?
  :style:




* par le duo de farfelus du Diet coke and mentos experiment


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Septembre 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Le monde enchanté du bureau*
> 
> Combien de temps tiendrez-vous avant d'essayer ?
> :style:
> ...


bwaah c'est super jolie mais y en a vraiment qui n'ont rien à faire...

 Vous pensez qu'ils vont être sponsorisé par Post-It cette fois ?


----------



## Lalis (12 Septembre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> bwaah c'est super jolie mais y en a vraiment qui n'ont rien à faire...


C'est exactement ça, il y a des gens qui "travaillent" dans des bureaux.



La meilleure série jamais tournée sur la vie de bureau : The Office.
Je préfère les premières saisons, avec le concepteur, Ricky Gervais.


----------



## Lalis (13 Septembre 2008)

Ode à la joie


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2008)

Claremont HD :afraid::afraid:


----------



## fredintosh (13 Septembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Claremont HD :afraid::afraid:



J'en ai marre de voir ce genre d'"exploit" mis en ligne à longueur de ce fil, et plus généralement sur internet.

Quelle que soit leur maîtrise de leur "véhicule", ces types sont dangereux, pour eux même et surtout pour les autres.

Est-ce qu'on oserait montrer des vidéos de personnes qui s'amuseraient à tirer au fusil sur une place publique, même s'ils essayent de viser à côté des gens ?

C'est pourtant presque la même chose. Mais bon, la route est un endroit où l'on peut mourir ou tuer sans que personne n'y trouve rien à redire, c'est un terrain de jeu en dehors des lois, c'est bien connu.


----------



## Craquounette (13 Septembre 2008)

Dans la série des "Minuscule, la vie privée des Insectes" :A vos souhaits :love:

Je suis fan


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Septembre 2008)

@ fredintosh : Tout-à-fait d'accord





fredintosh a dit:


> la route est un endroit où l'on peut mourir ou tuer


et le trottoir aussi, dans le cas présent (TL=9'35").

A noter tout de même que la police peut être amener à tirer sur les cinglés de la route s'ils mettent la vie des autres en danger (c'est arrivé il y a quelques années à Paris, au Sacré-Coeur). Si ça pouvait mettre du plomb dans la tête de certains (ne serait-ce qu'au figuré).


----------



## Kukana (13 Septembre 2008)

bon pour changer un peu de sujet 

MIaou


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Dans la série des "Minuscule, la vie privée des Insectes" :A vos souhaits :love:
> 
> Je suis fan



Toujours aussi excellent.     :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Septembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]NoBp-hBZ0I0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Septembre 2008)

[dm]k1DkoQp25m0oZG8uwt[/dm]


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Septembre 2008)

[dm]kSOgYzVQcpXMwLMkH[/dm]

C'est un dingue lui...


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Septembre 2008)

[dm]k3rlhQfZC0E70GmbmC[/dm]

http://chansonplus.free.fr/


----------



## Romuald (14 Septembre 2008)

Déjà bu, mais ailleurs


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Déjà bu, mais ailleurs


Y a toujours les deux du dessus


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Septembre 2008)

[dm]k4FWbrMXHwlAebIA1B[/dm]



Il y en a toute une série par les deux même ici : http://www.dailymotion.com/Velcrou


----------



## Adrienhb (14 Septembre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Et y a pas une options "enlever les insanités" ? Si oui tu devrais la cocher!
> 
> Sinon ils mettent quoi pour compenser le figaro ? Charlie ? Rouge ? Le Canard ? les trois ?
> 
> ...



Euh... il faudrait être bien naïf pour dire que le Fig est objectif, mais il faudrait s'être perdu dans le pays des Bisounours pour croire que Charlie, Rouge ou le Canard le sont plus...


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Septembre 2008)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Euh... il faudrait être bien naïf pour dire que le Fig est objectif, mais il faudrait s'être perdu dans le pays des Bisounours pour croire que Charlie, Rouge ou le Canard le sont plus...


C'est pour ça que je parle de "compenser" ^^. Mais de mon point de vue, c'est à dire vu depuis mon objectivité à moi (qui elle est subjective bien entendue, comme toutes les objectivités) ben ces derniers sont bien plus objectifs que le figaro 


Bon mais il sont pas marrant les Velcrou ? (histoire de revenir au sujet : les vidéos).


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2008)

plouf 

[DM]x3cfpa[/DM]


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> plouf
> 
> [DM]x3cfpa[/DM]


:love: les Wriggles !!


----------



## Lalis (14 Septembre 2008)

Je l'ai déjà vue, mais je ne sais plus si c'est sur ce fil... 
Tant pis, rien que pour le plaisir de ces visages sublimes et le travail époustouflant de fondu, je ne résiste pas.*
Women in films
:love::love::love:


* et pour le même prix, la HD 

Allez, soyons fous, toute une série :
Men in films
Women in Art
Visages d'art

J'adoooore !


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Septembre 2008)

Cable. Un très beau court métrage de Rémi Gamiette.


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Septembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Cable. Un très beau court métrage de Rémi Gamiette.



Superbe! :love:


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Septembre 2008)

[dm]k15qWXAgOyIVnuLHBo[/dm]

Certains disent 'fake' mais je vois pas comment un fake peut-être aussi bien fait ...


 C'est peut-être un chien extra-terrestre ou un chien agent du hefbiyaï ?


----------



## Romuald (18 Septembre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> chien extra-terrestre ou chien agent du hefbiyaï ?



Ou alors sa mère a fauté avec un chat ?
(vbull, tchulé de radin !)


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Ou alors sa mère a fauté avec un chat ?
> (vbull, tchulé de radin !)


J'ai pensé au chat mais pas comme ça 
Effectivement c'est pas bête !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Septembre 2008)

[youtube]3ojKHiooltk&eurl[/youtube]​


----------



## eleonooore (21 Septembre 2008)

[youtube]pY8jaGs7xJ0[/youtube]

(les paroles sont sur la page Youtube de la vidéo, si on veut)


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Septembre 2008)

Celle-là n'est pas animée, et elle n'est pas de moi (je l'ai lue sur Bash.fr), mais je mourais d'envie de vous la faire partager.

Cherchez l'erreur ! (quoique...) 


_pour ceux qui n'auraient pas vu, c'est en bas à droite_


----------



## p4bl0 (21 Septembre 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Celle-là n'est pas animée, et elle n'est pas de moi (je l'ai lue sur Bash.fr), mais je mourais d'envie de vous la faire partager.
> 
> Cherchez l'erreur ! (quoique...)
> 
> ...


J'avais vu ça mais chez moi ça ne le fait pas... :-/


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Septembre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> J'avais vu ça mais chez moi ça ne le fait pas... :-/


Et là, ça marche ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Septembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ayaiArVkpA4&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ayaiArVkpA4&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


:love:


----------



## two (22 Septembre 2008)

déjà bu non?


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Septembre 2008)

On vient de me souffler dans mon oreillette...
Désolé.


----------



## Chang (22 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> On vient de me souffler dans mon oreillette...
> Désolé.



Faut suivre hein ...  ...


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> On vient de me souffler dans mon oreillette...


À quelle distance ? 55 mètres (180 pieds) ? Alors ça a dû mettre du temps pour arriver !


----------



## p4bl0 (22 Septembre 2008)

[gv]7907786644062522061[/gv]


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Septembre 2008)

Courte mais drôle (enfin pas pour tout le monde  )

[youtube]wv9-Kz4ocKk&eurl[/youtube]


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Septembre 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Courte mais drôle (enfin pas pour tout le monde  )


« Et vous trouvez ça drôle !? » (référence à une blague Coluche)


----------



## Lalis (22 Septembre 2008)

Monsieur le président


----------



## Romuald (22 Septembre 2008)

Indépendamment du sujet, superbe réalisation ! 
J'adore ce genre de minimalisme à la shadok :love:


----------



## roukinaton (23 Septembre 2008)

Le temps qui passe...


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Septembre 2008)

roukinaton a dit:


> Le temps qui passe...



Et pour d'autre aussi... :love:


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Septembre 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Et pour d'autre aussi... :love:


Ce que j'ai bien aimé, c'est le raccord avec la "KITTEN SMOKES ON TOILET" à la fin de la séquence, qui est effectivement sur le site YouTube, au même endroit !


----------



## Lalis (23 Septembre 2008)

roukinaton a dit:


> Le temps qui passe...



Le temps qui passe...


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Septembre 2008)

[youtube]e-yldqNkGfo[/youtube]


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Septembre 2008)

Sa maman ne lui a jamais dit que ce n'était pas bien de jouer avec la nourriture ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

La rencontre de Jésus et Judas avec le jour J


----------



## ficelle (25 Septembre 2008)

but where is Dave ?

[YOUTUBE]T1CUwDtkM8M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (25 Septembre 2008)

soif :love:

[DM]x5s7l[/DM]


----------



## youyou54 (25 Septembre 2008)

[youtube]kg4ztJ32iPI#[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2008)

[youtube]buQKZOaB6cY[/youtube]


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Septembre 2008)

Cela a sans doute déjà été posté (j'espère du moins) mais...

Where the Hell is Matt? (2008)

:love:


----------



## Jec (1 Octobre 2008)

J'espère que ça n'a pas déjà été posté ... 

http://fr.youtube.com/experiencewii


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Octobre 2008)

Jec a dit:


> J'espère que ça n'a pas déjà été posté ...
> 
> http://fr.youtube.com/experiencewii


Impressionnant ! 

On arrive même à manipuler à la souris les éléments qui dégringolent, et à relancer la vidéo quand elle est complètement de travers. :love:


----------



## two (2 Octobre 2008)

ouais ... et quand la vidéo tourne a nouveau, mais tête vers le bas cette fois ci... le pieces qui en tombent se mettent a tomber vers... le haut?!? 
trop fort...


----------



## F118I4 (2 Octobre 2008)

J' ai un iPhone...


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Octobre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> J' ai un iPhone...



Mais peut-être pas de fans ici.


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Octobre 2008)

Le faux pli.


----------



## Craquounette (5 Octobre 2008)

La philo ça peut être sympa finalement...


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Octobre 2008)

Les bûcherons se modernisent : ils utilisent des moyens aéroportés.

Exemple: l'abattage d'un sapin.

[YOUTUBE]tsDSvcEDCgg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (5 Octobre 2008)

Pitin ils ont eu du bol que le rotor soit solide et n'ai pas volé en éclats dans les spectateurs


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Octobre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Pitin ils ont eu du bol que le rotor soit solide et n'ai pas volé en éclats dans les spectateurs


Oui, je pense qu'à 2 ou 3 seconde près (on voit la pale coupée vers la fin), ça aurait pu trancher en deux quelques dizaines de spectateurs.


----------



## usurp (6 Octobre 2008)

Une page d'accueil sympa d'un site marchand neerlandais

Ouvrez *ce lien* et passez votre souris sur le gobelet bleu

--Usurp--


----------



## eleonooore (6 Octobre 2008)

usurp a dit:


> Une page d'accueil sympa d'un site marchand neerlandais
> 
> Ouvrez *ce lien* et passez votre souris sur le gobelet bleu
> 
> --Usurp--



Excellent !


----------



## Romuald (7 Octobre 2008)

[DM]x5546z[/DM]​


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Octobre 2008)

Ark.


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Octobre 2008)

[dm]k5Tb6yPPgOIzWStp7E[/dm]


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Octobre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ark.



Juste... 



p4bl0 a dit:


> _vidéo daylimotion_



Non, mais,


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Octobre 2008)

The job.

Pour bientôt?


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Octobre 2008)

[youtube]-HSmnIMvgyE[/youtube]

:love:


----------



## meskh (10 Octobre 2008)

C'est en Anglais, mais on comprends très bien


----------



## toys (10 Octobre 2008)

attention les enfants ne sont pas admis sur cette pages


----------



## Kukana (10 Octobre 2008)

[DM]x6zr4w_la-place-du-mort-hd_creation[/DM]


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Octobre 2008)

C'est vraiment pas de bol.


----------



## Kukana (11 Octobre 2008)

gros gros gros coup de coeur pour celle la


----------



## r0m1 (11 Octobre 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> gros gros gros coup de coeur pour celle la



C'est énorme !!!


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Octobre 2008)

L'Homme aux bras ballants.


----------



## SirG (13 Octobre 2008)

Peut-être déjà posté.

[YOUTUBE]IrIe0AbTyBY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## benkenobi (13 Octobre 2008)

SirG a dit:


> Peut-être déjà posté.



pfff c'est un fake !! 

Le prix est beaucoup trop bas...


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Octobre 2008)

Al Dente.  

Je l'avais déjà posté, mais cette fois elle est en entier (PA5CAL si tu m'entends).


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Octobre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Al Dente.
> 
> Je l'avais déjà posté, mais cette fois elle est en entier (PA5CAL si tu m'entends).


 Super ! Merci !


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Octobre 2008)

J'ai bonne mémoire, hein?


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Octobre 2008)

Je viens de tomber sur ça : [youtube]_OXKpyyx9Yw[/youtube]

Pas super drôle comme résultats mais l'idée est marrante ^^


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Octobre 2008)

Ah le recrutement chez MacG  ce que ça donnerai si certains* ici en étaient chargés  
Regardez bien, même Mackie postule encore et encore, le pauvre 

[YOUTUBE]9-ukCtMo7uE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## youyou54 (15 Octobre 2008)

*ATTENTION: Âmes sensibles s'abstenir ! Éloignez les enfants*.

[youtube]8vMKN1tYknE[/youtube]


----------



## macinside (16 Octobre 2008)

une petite blague entre amis 

[DM]x6gv1t[/DM]


----------



## JPTK (17 Octobre 2008)

Probablement déjà vu mais j'adore trop :love::love::love::love:

"à la merde de ouazo ??"

[YOUTUBE]xp5_3l1Jk2k&hl=fr&fs=1"[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MOMAX (17 Octobre 2008)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6slqg_le-rechauffement-climatique_creation


----------



## Lalis (17 Octobre 2008)

Grillée par G2LOQ pour The job (excellent).

Voici une petite fantaisie belge.
Ne touchez pas à la fenêtre de votre navigateur...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Voici une petite fantaisie belge.
> Ne touchez pas à la fenêtre de votre navigateur...


Je ne sais pas comment il font pour faire varier la taille de la fenêtre du navigateur en même temps que les mouvements des 2 types mais c'est génial.


----------



## Romuald (17 Octobre 2008)

[DM]x545od[/DM]​

 :love: et


----------



## Pierre-Nico (18 Octobre 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Grillée par G2LOQ pour The job (excellent).
> 
> Voici une petite fantaisie belge.
> Ne touchez pas à la fenêtre de votre navigateur...



très original


----------



## Lalis (18 Octobre 2008)

Merci à tous pour vos commentaires et CdB.


J'espère que celui ci vous plaira aussi : Entre les cloisons


----------



## youyou54 (18 Octobre 2008)

[youtube]MIayUEi_KGo[/youtube]


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]BPFXwqSRPMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## meskh (18 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]BPFXwqSRPMI[/YOUTUBE]



on dirait un fake


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2008)

meskh a dit:


> on dirait un fake



en ayant démonter un nombre incalculable de mac .. je dirai non ce n'est pas un fake


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Octobre 2008)

Pour ma part, je pense que si.


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Pour ma part, je pense que si.



non, ayant déjà finit des dalles LCD  endommager  ou plier des façades d'iMac Alu et marché sur les vitres d'iMac en question je peu dire que non c'est pas un fake


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Octobre 2008)

À TS=0:14, on voit nettement qu'il n'y a pas d'ombre sous l'iMac, alors qu'il y en a une très marquée sous la roue de la voiture.

À TS=0:16, la fumée qui s'échappe de l'iMac à vitesse constante n'est pas réaliste pour un sou.

Etc...

C'est un fake. Garanti !


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2008)

elle aimerai pas le CCM 

[YOUTUBE]tUk_3eKL9Xk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2008)

[DM]x6sylg[/DM]


----------



## Flash Gordon (18 Octobre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> [dm]k5Tb6yPPgOIzWStp7E[/dm]



HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :love::love:


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Octobre 2008)

[youtube]IXW6EnxKZMA[/youtube]

haha


----------



## meskh (19 Octobre 2008)

Même pas mal


----------



## Flash Gordon (19 Octobre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> [youtube]IXW6EnxKZMA[/youtube]
> 
> haha



c'est pas la réalité, ça ?


----------



## Lalis (20 Octobre 2008)

Si vous avez 52 minutes devant vous, voici de quoi décoder et comprendre la crise financière actuelle.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Octobre 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Si vous avez 52 minutes devant vous, voici de quoi décoder et comprendre la crise financière actuelle.


C'est très bien expliqué et j'ai enfin compris comment fonctionnaient les banques. 
Comme le dit cette phrase :
_"Le processus par lequel les banques créent de l'argent est si simple que l'esprit résiste à y croire."_ - John Kenneth Galbraith, économiste.

Et ces deux-là qui résument assez bien le principe de "l'argent dette" :
_"Une chose à comprendre à propos du système de réserves fractionnelles utilisé par les banques est que, comme dans le jeu des chaises musicales, aussi longtemps que la musique continue, il n'y a pas de perdants."_ Andrew Gause, historien monétaire.
_"Voilà ce qu'est notre système monétaire. S'il n'y avait pas de dettes dans notre système monétaire, il n'y aurait pas d'argent."_ - Mariner S. Eccles, directeur du conseil d'administration et gouverneur du Federal Reserve Board.
Vidéo très intéressante.


----------



## tirhum (21 Octobre 2008)

Z'ont l'air de s'ennuyer, certaines... 
_
À combien de secondes on arrête la lecture ?!... _


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Octobre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Z'ont l'air de s'ennuyer, certaines...
> _
> À combien de secondes on arrête la lecture ?!... _



Mouai... y a pas que des premières mains... et certaines (fausses) blondes font vraiment pouf...


----------



## tirhum (21 Octobre 2008)

J'voulais vous laisser juges, hein !... 
Pis... c'est un salon de l'auto...


----------



## Lalis (21 Octobre 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> C'est très bien expliqué et j'ai enfin compris comment fonctionnaient les banques.
> Vidéo très intéressante.


Oh, je n'y suis pour rien : trouvé sur le site d'Arrêt sur images (abonnez-vous !)

J'ai beaucoup aimé aussi les citations, malgré toujours le risque de leur faire dire un peu ce qu'on veut en décontextualisant.
Celle-ci m'a marquée : _"Quiconque croit que la croissance exponentielle peut continuer sans fin dans un monde fini, est soit un fou, soit un économiste."_ Kenneth Boulding, économiste. 
Les quatre questions qu'on devrait se poser et poser à nos gouvernements : c'est tellement évident... mais si utopique... :hein:


----------



## MOMAX (21 Octobre 2008)

http://www.j-duval.com/moviePage.html


----------



## WebOliver (23 Octobre 2008)

Tombé un peu par hasard sur fubiz.net et sur ce clip super bien fichu et monté. Et un résultat vraiment impec' au final.

[YOUTUBE]3iojPaw8yX0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Lalis (24 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tombé un peu par hasard sur fubiz.net et sur ce clip super bien fichu et monté. Et un résultat vraiment impec' au final.


C'est un très bon clip, en effet, avec un texte clair et argumenté. Techniquement très bien fait.
Un seul bémol : l'avant dernière image (le chanteur qui joint les mains en prière). Que comprendre ? Que rien n'est concevable sans référence à la religion aux USA (vrai dans un sens, cf les billets de banque, les serments sur la Bible) ? Qu'il faut prier pour qu'Obama soit élu ?
Pour moi, cette dernière image fait retomber une bonne partie de la force du clip : il y croit ou pas ? Il espère que la Providence va donner un coup de pouce ? Il est prêt à agir au lieu d'attendre une intercession divine ?
Merci de nous avoir donné ce clip à voir et à réfléchir


----------



## WebOliver (24 Octobre 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> C'est un très bon clip, en effet, avec un texte clair et argumenté. Techniquement très bien fait.
> Un seul bémol : l'avant dernière image (le chanteur qui joint les mains en prière). Que comprendre ? Que rien n'est concevable sans référence à la religion aux USA (vrai dans un sens, cf les billets de banque, les serments sur la Bible) ? Qu'il faut prier pour qu'Obama soit élu ?
> Pour moi, cette dernière image fait retomber une bonne partie de la force du clip : il y croit ou pas ? Il espère que la Providence va donner un coup de pouce ? Il est prêt à agir au lieu d'attendre une intercession divine ?
> Merci de nous avoir donné ce clip à voir et à réfléchir



Si tu avais poussé un poil plus loin, tu aurais vu par toi-même qu'MC Yogi est fortement influencé par l'Inde et ses coutumes. Et que joindre les mains comme il le fait à la fin n'est autre que le salut traditionnel indien.



> On a whim, he joined his father for a yoga and meditation intensive with a famous spiritual teacher from India. Deeply moved by this powerful experience, MC YOGI devoted himself to learning everything he could about the ancient discipline. He began studying the physical forms of yoga, as well as meditation, philosophy, and devotional chanting.



Pour pas flooder...  

[YOUTUBE]64i3jt-Zojg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Lalis (24 Octobre 2008)

C'est vrai, je ne m'étais pas renseignée. :rose: En même temps, s'il faut des clés de décodage pour tout interpréter correctement... C'est soumettre l'approche sensible à l'approche intelligible. Elitiste. 
Il n'en reste pas moins que ça reste un beau clip. Je ne devais pas être bien réveillée ce matin. 

Pour ne pas flooder non plus, Give peace a chance.


(où ça un message subliminal ??? )


----------



## joubichou (24 Octobre 2008)

Pour ceux que ça interesse,la vidéo des championnats d'Europe des grimpeurs élagueurshttp://fr.petzl.com/petzl/ProNews?News=224


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]Lz17rJCcFvk[/YOUTUBE]

A voir autant pour l'interprétation que pour les sous-titres


----------



## brucetp (25 Octobre 2008)

l'originale :
[youtube]W16qzZ7J5YQ[/youtube]

la nouvelle (version US election):
[YOUTUBE]Qq8Uc5BFogE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## two (25 Octobre 2008)

[dm]xkwcz_bouche-de-vache_fun[/dm]

 :love::bebe: :love: ​


----------



## brucetp (25 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tombé un peu par hasard sur fubiz.net et sur ce clip super bien fichu et monté. Et un résultat vraiment impec' au final.
> 
> [youtube]3iojPaw8yX0[/youtube]​



il est superbe ce clip, savez vous avec quoi il a été fait? After effects?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2008)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> il est superbe ce clip, savez vous avec quoi il a été fait? After effects?


 
T'as pas cherché bien loin...


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> T'as pas cherché bien loin...


En plus ça question concerne la nouvelle tannière à Fab'Fab ? 

Oh Fab' tu veux bien récupérer tes nioubs alcooliques et Fan de tu sais quoi ?


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tombé un peu par hasard sur fubiz.net et sur ce clip super bien fichu et monté. Et un résultat vraiment impec' au final.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3iojPaw8yX0[/YOUTUBE]​



Wazaaa 8 ans plus tard

[YOUTUBE]Qq8Uc5BFogE[/YOUTUBE]

pour une version sous titré


----------



## Romuald (25 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> Wazaaa 8 ans plus tard



Déjà bue(e), et y'a pas longtemps pourtant !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Octobre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Déjà bue(e), et y'a pas longtemps pourtant !




Et alors ?
C'est incroyable de nous péter les couilles avec ça à chaque fois, soyez content de regarder ces vidéos, c'est pas la chasse aux "déjà vus" non plus :mouais:


----------



## benkenobi (26 Octobre 2008)

En effet Dark-Tintin, si la vidéo a été loupée par le posteur, il y a des chances qu'elle ait été loupée également par les autres lecteurs du fil...


Et sinon, voilà les Playmobiles à la plage !


----------



## Kukana (27 Octobre 2008)

[DM]x737xv_fascinedidier-legros_creation[/DM]


----------



## Lalis (28 Octobre 2008)

Miroir, mon beau miroir...
:style:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Octobre 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Miroir, mon beau miroir...
> :style:


Top !


----------



## Lalis (28 Octobre 2008)

merci merci 

Dans un autre genre, très bien fait, sur une idée originale (même si c'est de la pub :hein : Waterslide


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Octobre 2008)

Le Manoir.


----------



## usurp (29 Octobre 2008)

Plus dure sera *la chute*
J'adore le secouer dans tous les sens 

et une petite * illusion d'optique*

--Usurp--


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2008)

i'm a Mac and i make a porno 

[YOUTUBE]bWaZ9NVUZUc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]Ph4Xf6ucjqM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## youyou54 (31 Octobre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]LbvP7dT3Dx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (1 Novembre 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> booliwood style



mes collègues tamouls vont y avoir droit lundi


----------



## macinside (1 Novembre 2008)

le gilet jaune 

[DM]x78hww[/DM]


----------



## meskh (1 Novembre 2008)

[DM]x3akyy_les-stars-dinternet-sont-virales_fun[/DM]


----------



## meskh (1 Novembre 2008)

[DM]x78zcc_mickael-vendetta-humilie-chez-cauet_fun[/DM]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Novembre 2008)

Mackie, ici ! 
N'empêche, le pauvre, dès qu'il est plus planqué derrière son écran, il est comme tout le monde il tremble quand il parle en vrai 

Enfin bon, c'est plus très original de s'inventer un personnage et de se servir de la connerie des gens pour buzzer


----------



## meskh (1 Novembre 2008)

Tout cela n'est qu'un vaste bluff, pour faire parler de lui en disant des méchancetés à tout le monde


----------



## WebOliver (1 Novembre 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Tout cela n'est qu'un vaste bluff, pour faire parler de lui en disant des méchancetés à tout le monde



Et pas la peine d'alimenter ce buzz, ici. On a assez vu ce nase merci.  ptain je sais pourquoi j'ai pas la télé chez moi... :sleep:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Novembre 2008)

Parce que en Suisse vous avez du retard


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2008)

Quand je vois ce gugusse, je trouve plein de qualités à Cindy Sanders.


----------



## meskh (2 Novembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Quand je vois ce gugusse, je trouve plein de qualités à Cindy Sanders.



Si c'est pas triste quand même d'en arriver là


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Si c'est pas triste quand même d'en arriver là


C'est rien de le dire.


----------



## meskh (2 Novembre 2008)

[DM]x58fna_cindy-sander-malmenee-sur-un-platea_news[/DM]


----------



## macinside (2 Novembre 2008)

même si j'aime pas le chanteur 

[YOUTUBE]7uSb3o3v6UI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Novembre 2008)

La Main des Maîtres. 

Attention c'est un peu sanglant, vous êtes prévenus.


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Novembre 2008)

Je sais pas trop où poster ça, et je sais pas si ça vaut le coup de l'ouverture d'un sujet :

http://www.boohbah.com/zone.html c'est bien sympa comme truc, à explorer 

et aussi  http://sitepourlescons.free.fr/


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Novembre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> http://www.boohbah.com/zone.html c'est bien sympa comme truc, à explorer



 ... A ouais ouais ouais... Quand même... 

Bon ; le petit carré en bas du mur avec les petits trous, faut plus mettre la queue du chat dedans, hein! :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Novembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> La Main des Maîtres.
> 
> Attention c'est un peu sanglant, vous êtes prévenus.



Vraiment réussi ce court!  (On sent bien l'inspiration nippone dedans.  )


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (3 Novembre 2008)

Politiquement "correct" 

http://www.makemesuper.com/index.html?videoid=5_bcdfb&imgid=125427&gender=male&name=Nicholas


----------



## macinside (3 Novembre 2008)

[DM]x78tiq[/DM]


----------



## Lalis (3 Novembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> the waxing


Chochotte !


----------



## macinside (4 Novembre 2008)

[DM]x1uj6u[/DM]


----------



## Lalis (6 Novembre 2008)

A côté de ça , les grandes eaux de Versailles font petit joueur (sauf pour la musique quand même ).


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Novembre 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> A côté de ça , les grandes eaux de Versailles font petit joueur (sauf pour la musique quand même ).



 Compte tenu de la hauteur et du nombre de jets, la puissance de l'installation doit être phénoménale !

À leur décharge les Grandes Eaux de Versailles n'ont pas bénéficié de toute cette technologie moderne, puisqu'elles datent quand même du XVIIe siècle. Ça ne les a pas empêché de consommer, déjà à l'époque, plus de 10000 m3 en trois heures de jeu.


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Novembre 2008)

Le clip qui déchire

:love:


----------



## Kukana (6 Novembre 2008)

c'est vraiment fou l'impact qu'a eu l'iphone 
image vu dans la video


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Novembre 2008)

Pétomane... ou péto-girl... enfin, peut-être pas finalement...

[YOUTUBE]vi8MoKtpkmQ&NR[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pierre-Nico (8 Novembre 2008)

obama, 15 ans plus tard... 

http://www.ucbcomedy.com/videos/play/1506


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2008)

[youtube]lk5_OSsawz4[/youtube]


----------



## fredintosh (8 Novembre 2008)

...sauf qu'il y a beaucoup de thèmes de John Williams, mais pas celui de Star Wars. :rateau:


----------



## SirG (8 Novembre 2008)

Cht'armania 
[DM]x5wmtt_chtarmania_music[/DM]


----------



## benkenobi (8 Novembre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> ...sauf qu'il y a beaucoup de thèmes de John Williams, mais pas celui de Star Wars. :rateau:



Si t'avais compris les paroles, tu dirais pas ça... :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (8 Novembre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Si t'avais compris les paroles, tu dirais pas ça... :rateau:



Ah, en effet, j'ai rien capté aux paroles.


----------



## Chang (10 Novembre 2008)

... Ou les balbutiements des "bip" de censure a la television ...

[YOUTUBE]dIkHLO93lCA[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]KeE9olagHpk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (11 Novembre 2008)

The black hole


----------



## Madeline (11 Novembre 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> The black hole




Tout simplement génial :love:


----------



## SirG (11 Novembre 2008)

Voilà ce qui arrive quand on est trop gourmand.


----------



## Lalis (11 Novembre 2008)

Merci à tous  :love:
Vous avez vu qu'il y a d'autres courts dans la série Future shorts.

Puisque vous êtes bien sages et que vous n'allez pas me voir pendant plusieurs jours, voici dans un tout autre genre The eye of the needle. 
Mais là, j'y crois pas. :mouais: Et vous, qu'en pensez-vous ? Fake ou réalité ?



Oui, il y a un lien "thématique" entre les deux vidéos...


----------



## Romuald (11 Novembre 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> The black hole


Bien noir !
Dans Tex Avery, c'était plus rigolo


----------



## F118I4 (11 Novembre 2008)

La Matrice fonctionne sous Windows
Source:vu sur iTrafik


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2008)

Ma mère en a quelques dizaine ... de milliers ...

une de plus pour noel 

[YOUTUBE]pXm3rDTOXfw[/YOUTUBE]

on peu même l'acheter 

sinon le même vendeur vend des Airguitar .... si si ça ce vend 

[YOUTUBE]4RECG7Caj0w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Novembre 2008)

Quand Metallica reprend les classiques de notre enfance:

[youtube]L-qU9ZWU4dg[/youtube]


----------



## Aurélie85 (13 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]K1kjkUAA9VM[/YOUTUBE] 


yeah

​


----------



## Amok (13 Novembre 2008)

L'Allemand Jurgen Perthold a inventé la "CatCam" en 2007, à mettre autour du cou de votre chat, afin de savoir ce qu'il fait de ses journées, où il va, qui et quoi il rencontre, etc...

Depuis, l'idée cartonne tellement que Jurgen Perthold a créé son site Internet et vend des appareils aux 4 coins du globe... Il existe aussi la version caméra qui permet de suivre en direct les tribulations de votre chat, et une localisation par satellite, qui retrace l'itinéraire du félin...
Sans oublier les vidéos de Catcam mises en ligne sur Youtube par des propriétaires de chats équipés...



[youtube]iltBwezq-eo[/youtube]

De vous à moi : je ne me lasse pas des croquis techniques... ​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]CzQ3IQRjX28[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Madeline (13 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IP-F6E8MbDs&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IP-F6E8MbDs&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macinside (13 Novembre 2008)

c'est chanson qu'on aime et que c'est la honte c'est pas ici


----------



## Amok (14 Novembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> c'est chanson qu'on aime et que c'est la honte c'est pas ici



Ce que Mackie, avec un langage qui lui est si particulier, veut dire est que ce film aurait probablement plus sa place dans le fil "les chansons qu'on aime et que c'est la honte". Non ?


----------



## macinside (15 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ce que Mackie, avec un langage qui lui est si particulier, veut dire est que ce film aurait probablement plus sa place dans le fil "les chansons qu'on aime et que c'est la honte". Non ?



pour la peine 

[YOUTUBE]WQx0zmG5VRg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## meskh (16 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]ahNr4U-BAvQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2008)

unicef 

[DM]x24lra[/DM]


----------



## macinside (17 Novembre 2008)

un grand classique 

[DM]x5ou1[/DM]


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2008)

Ouai je viens d'là, c'est pour ça des fois que je suis bizarre :rateau: 


[YOUTUBE]wtCqTDnWkgg[/YOUTUBE]

*"R'garde moi c'fumier y s'est vomi dessus !"*


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Novembre 2008)

[DM]k7DmgKC8zICd06fqMs&related[/DM]
Et y'en a d'autres....


----------



## Lalis (19 Novembre 2008)

West Side Story revisité : MACs vs PCs

Duo romantique.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

The Monty Python Channel on YouTube

:love::love::love:

Pour le fun :

[YOUTUBE]WlBiLNN1NhQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Novembre 2008)

[youtube]XF6EAjXqyaI[/youtube]

Elle est dingue !  J'adore ça ^^

Et cette katz20two a fait pas mal d'autre vidéo très très sympa  (faut absolument aller voir celle du dernier lien !!)


----------



## Lalis (21 Novembre 2008)

Le train électrique


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Novembre 2008)

edit : oups, toasted.


----------



## katelijn (21 Novembre 2008)

L'art vu par un Suisse méticuleux


----------



## soget (22 Novembre 2008)

Vu sur le sites urbanbike.com Si Matrix avait été tourné avec Windows


----------



## macinside (22 Novembre 2008)

labrador VS AC/DC 

[YOUTUBE]3MnvFq3X4ks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (23 Novembre 2008)

Life is risk.


----------



## macinside (23 Novembre 2008)

Amok style 

[YOUTUBE]P5yxO9IRi9I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## meskh (23 Novembre 2008)

BackCat style 

[YOUTUBE]R2SWKArK-hc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Novembre 2008)

Funky


----------



## Lalis (23 Novembre 2008)

Les noces de Cana

Je ne résiste pas à cet humour anglais :style: En plus, parrainé par John Cleese...


----------



## Romuald (24 Novembre 2008)

Spécial dédicace à TheBig pour son anniversaire (heureuseument il n'en est pas encore la)


[YOUTUBE]8t0lHYMZz-Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## DeepDark (25 Novembre 2008)

*Animator vs. Animation*

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qo1d6ttbAq8&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qo1d6ttbAq8&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

Playing for Change, Peace Through Music

[YOUTUBE]Us-TVg40ExM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (26 Novembre 2008)

erreur de fil! Désolé.


----------



## DeepDark (26 Novembre 2008)

Soleil du Soir.

Superbe réalisation de Michel Gondry, comme toujours


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]cE6fQwWggVM[/YOUTUBE]

en dehors de la fin


----------



## DeepDark (27 Novembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]cE6fQwWggVM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> en dehors de la fin


 


Et c'est sérieux :
[DM]k1O6ys9lv7hUumQAc9[/DM]

Et il y en a deux autres comme ça... (là et là).


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Novembre 2008)

[youtube]FNXe_3gVz6I[/youtube]


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Novembre 2008)

J'ai ça dans mes bookmarks et je sais pas si ça vient pas de ce tradada mais okazou :

[dm]k5b3HZPmAISVib5OaO[/dm]

Il y a plusieurs épisodes c'est assez marrant


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> [youtube]FNXe_3gVz6I[/youtube]



elle va tourner au boulot, mais je déposerai jamais de machine en réparation chez eux ... aucune machine n'est bullée 

[DM]x7gwvw[/DM]

Home cinema, monde de merde


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Novembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]cE6fQwWggVM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> en dehors de la fin



C'est quoi ce spot à la con ?
On a vraiment un gouvernement de merde !

Enfin quand on va voir le site en question on s'aperçoit que Nadine Morano et Xavier Darcos sont derrière ce truc là... Ça explique pas mal de chose étant donné qu'à eux deux ils arrivent difficilement au niveau de QI d'une moule cuite et déjà assaisonnée...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> C'est quoi ce spot à la con ?
> On a vraiment un gouvernement de merde !
> 
> Enfin quand on va voir le site en question on s'aperçoit que Nadine Morano et Xavier Darcos sont derrière ce truc là... Ça explique pas mal de chose étant donné qu'à eux deux ils arrivent difficilement au niveau de QI d'une moule cuite et déjà assaisonnée...



En dehors de toutes considérations politiques, je trouve que c'est pas mal pour rappeler (de façon humoristique) aux parents les dangers de l'internet pour leurs enfants&#8230;


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Novembre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> En dehors de toutes considérations politiques, je trouve que c'est pas mal pour rappeler (de façon humoristique) aux parents les dangers de l'internet pour leurs enfants&#8230;


Oui mais il y a une différence entre rappelé et faire de la prévention intélligente et faire un spot dont le but est de faire peur et qui ne montre que ça...

Mais si à la place de ça il y avait de la vrai prévention dans les écoles, avec des vrai cours de comment on se sert du net, comment on fait le tri dans les infos qu'on y trouve... ça serait un peu mieux déjà. Le problème c'est que microsoft est le seul à mettre des sous là dedans histoire d'apprendre au passage Word, Excel, IE et Windows aux écoliers, collégiens et aux prof... 


Enfin bref je trouve ce genre de pratiques un peu nulles. C'est comme les pub pour la sécurité routière et l'acool au volant, elles sont largement aussi violente pour un gamin qu'un film d'horreur quelconque, sauf qu'elle passe à la télé même le matin... Et je suis pas sûr que ça ai un vrai effet...


----------



## DeepDark (28 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]a61glVwrsFM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (28 Novembre 2008)

Le guide du métaleux 







[YOUTUBE]PhmNFj2fTrs&hl=fr&fs=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (29 Novembre 2008)

Attention, changement de style après JPTK 

Visite dans l'univers d'Alain Plouvier. La qualité de la vidéo en ligne ne rend pas justice à l'original.
Son site, où figurent plusieurs pièces qui sont chez nous.


----------



## macinside (30 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]S9iQexm8vCU[/YOUTUBE]

nerdz


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Novembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]S9iQexm8vCU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> nerdz


Plus d'un an de retard ça te fais pas peur ? 

Tout les épisodes et entre-épisodes (parce que NerdZ est une série télé-web*. La seule?) sont dispo sur le site de la série : http://www.nerdz-laserie.com/


Attention cette série est une des meilleures séries françaises qui existent. En fait, je ne voit que Kaamelott pour rivaliser avec NerdZ.


* le principe c'est que les épisodes passe le vendredi sur Nolife et que le mercredi, un entre-épisode sous forme de vidéo blog de Darkangle64 est dispo sur le site.


:love: NerdZ


----------



## macinside (30 Novembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]QQlhJxZZ9Qk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## joubichou (30 Novembre 2008)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7jw95_besancenot-limit_fun


----------



## macinside (30 Novembre 2008)

joubichou a dit:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7jw95_besancenot-limit_fun



il faut apprendre a posté  

[DM]x7jw95[/DM]


----------



## Kukana (30 Novembre 2008)

[DM]x7gwwa_dans-la-tte_creation[/DM]


----------



## rabisse (1 Décembre 2008)

*Chaos theory*


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2008)

qui le ramasse ? 

[YOUTUBE]MF9aH8cPqV4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (2 Décembre 2008)

Je l'avais mis dans le fil des amateurs de rugby il y a quelque temps.
C'est bien de l'avoir mis aussi ici : tout le monde ne fréquente pas les vestiaires (et les douches ) de rugby


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Décembre 2008)

ça surprend 

[YOUTUBE]MAcc8CPhlO4[/YOUTUBE]

surtout la première fois


----------



## DeepDark (3 Décembre 2008)

Tiens la bière ça me fais penser à d'autres pubs... (désolé si elle a déjà été postée)

[YOUTUBE]gQ2YnfuCjJ0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]n1M40lfEUHU[/YOUTUBE]


Il y a aussi "The Peace Sign Born" et "The Born of Macarena"


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2008)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> ça surprend
> 
> [YOUTUBE]MAcc8CPhlO4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> surtout la première fois






DeepDark a dit:


> Tiens la bière ça me fais penser à d'autres pubs... (désolé si elle a déjà été postée)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]gQ2YnfuCjJ0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



déjà bu mais toujours aussi drole :d


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]PhmNFj2fTrs[/YOUTUBE]



Ayant été banni de ce fil un certain temps j'ignore si elle a déjà été postée


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> (...) Ayant été banni de ce fil un certain temps j'ignore si elle a déjà été postée



C'est toi qui l'a postée je ne sais plus où, il n'y a pas longtemps.


----------



## usurp (3 Décembre 2008)

page précédente


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Décembre 2008)

usurp a dit:


> page précédente


Bon d'accord, j'ai eu la flemme de rechercher.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Décembre 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> C'est toi qui l'a postée je ne sais plus où, il n'y a pas longtemps.


Ah nan c'etaait pas moi c'etait jptk mais je suis content de poster les mêmes conneries que lui


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah nan c'etaait pas moi c'etait jptk mais je suis content de poster les mêmes conneries que lui


Merdum j'ai confondu les JP. 

Pour ne pas flooder, une courte pub marrante ici pour les jeux vidéos.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Décembre 2008)

Delivery

[youtube]1PJXeh-Pwk4&feature[/youtube]


Bunny

[youtube]Op5prPg9nmg&feature[/youtube]

Les deux vidéos sont un peu longues, mais j'aime bien. ​


----------



## youyou54 (4 Décembre 2008)

[dm]k3RBoe9fnVcWyleM79&related=0[/dm]


----------



## youyou54 (4 Décembre 2008)

[youtube]E_25R-mjADE[/youtube]


----------



## benjamin (4 Décembre 2008)

Mario Kart, en vrai.  

[dm]x7lni3[/dm]


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Décembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Mario Kart, en vrai.
> 
> [dm]x7lni3[/dm]


ça déboîte. :love:

Si le mec à vraiment fait le coup aux flics à la fin, je dit respect


----------



## macinside (4 Décembre 2008)

je me demande quelle tête avais le flic a qui regarder la photo prise par le radar


----------



## Lalis (6 Décembre 2008)

Bienvenue chez (M)Apple


----------



## JPTK (7 Décembre 2008)

Nan c'est sûr il prend des trucs, c'est quand même assez grandiose faut bien l'avouer, un petit côté Vandamme non ?? :rateau:

[DM]k68FXNY3Uo71VGRBel[/DM]


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Nan c'est sûr il prend des trucs, c'est quand même assez grandiose faut bien l'avouer, un petit côté Vandamme non ?? :rateau:


Pas seulement Van Damme... pour rappel :


> _Win the Yes needs the No to win against the No !_





> Raffarinade : n.f., petite brève de comptoir, en apparence pleine de bon sens, mais insignifiante, inventée par Jean-Pierre Raffarin, premier premier ministre du second règne de Jacques Chirac.


----------



## p4bl0 (7 Décembre 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Pas seulement Van Damme... pour rappel :


[youtube]_FfCDysSgh8[/youtube]

 (je sais c'est vieux et certainement déjà posté)


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]g6zuS_h2SYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Décembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]cE6fQwWggVM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> en dehors de la fin


Il y a un truc qui m'avait échappé sur le moment...

Vers TC=0:48, le curseur de la souris est un curseur... de Mac !


----------



## DeepDark (8 Décembre 2008)

[DM]k2hZNQ28L2wwBrRBxt[/DM]

Source.


----------



## fredintosh (8 Décembre 2008)

Personne ne se dévoue pour leur expliquer comment on fait du skate board ? Il n'ont pas l'air de savoir.


----------



## rabisse (9 Décembre 2008)

L'Abeille & Le Frelon.

[YOUTUBE]1yCCPioL4Ro[/YOUTUBE]

Rare vidéo d'une vague scélérate  :afraid:
_Je vous conseille de couper la bande son..._ :hein:

[YOUTUBE]o0fQ1eWv36o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (9 Décembre 2008)

C'est l'hiver... Vidéos de circonstance 

[YOUTUBE]jbvfVHeXa3k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]t6EXW_e2ETU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (10 Décembre 2008)

Sport de l'extrême, le tennis ? A voir...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Décembre 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> Sport de l'extrême, le tennis ? A voir...


Pas mal. 

Sinon, dans le genre débile :

[youtube]u0IPe_ci6aE&eurl[/youtube]


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Décembre 2008)

La ya du boulot !!! Et du gadin comme tout le monde...
Chapeau.
[YOUTUBE]7NJvgT60-mk&hl=fr&fs=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2008)

un grand classique 

[YOUTUBE]TKgeCQGu_ug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (11 Décembre 2008)

Ouais :hein: je vois pas bien le but, mais tous les gouts sont dans la nature... 

Puisqu'on est dans une série "l'homme et la machine", voici un extrait de journal TV qui présente une innovation qu'on verra peut-être un jour pour encadrer les manifestations de lycéens, de profs et de tous ces parasites de fonctionnaires, grassement payés à ne rien faire, comme le chantent les Fatals Picards (Fil de la salle des profs).
Vous remarquerez certainement comme moi la marque de l'objet...


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Décembre 2008)

Slow Motion Slap.


----------



## DeepDark (13 Décembre 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Slow Motion Slap.


Dans le même esprit (mais avec un gant de boxe :love :

[DM]x5numu_la-slow-motion-cest-kool_fun[/DM]


----------



## Flash Gordon (13 Décembre 2008)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> La ya du boulot !!! Et du gadin comme tout le monde...
> Chapeau.
> [YOUTUBE]7NJvgT60-mk&hl=fr&fs=1[/YOUTUBE]



C'est un sport pratiqué par des handicapés ou c'est des gens tout à fait en forme qui font ça ? 
Si c'est des handi', chapeau !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Décembre 2008)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> C'est un sport pratiqué par des handicapés ou c'est des gens tout à fait en forme qui font ça ?
> Si c'est des handi', chapeau !


A mon avis, ce sont de vrais handicapés.
Et les fauteuils roulants sont bien spécifiques pour l'utilisation qu'ils en font avec une avancée très courte pour les roues avant.
Quand j'ai eu mon accident de bécane en 79, je suis resté 9 mois en fauteuil.
Vers la "fin", j'arrivais à sauter d'une hauteur de 4/5 marches. Quand on avait le droit de sortir, on faisait même des courses en roues arrières sur 100 ou 200 mètres dans la rue. 
Pour l'anecdote, la première fois que j'ai essayé de descendre, assez vite, un simple trottoir pour frimer devant mes potes en fauteuil eux aussi, les roues avant se sont plantées sur la route et j'ai fini à plat ventre. :rateau:

Mais là ils ont très forts.


----------



## Kukana (13 Décembre 2008)

le gosse est vraiment un handicapé
c'est d''autant plus respectable


----------



## Lamégère (14 Décembre 2008)

[youtube]6ImgBECwlNM[/youtube]


----------



## Romuald (14 Décembre 2008)

Serait-ce une vraie blonde ?


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Décembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Serait-ce une vraie blonde ?


Ouaip. Mais pas n'importe laquelle. Celle-là on l'a sélectionnée... et elle a même gagné le concours .


----------



## Kukana (14 Décembre 2008)

c'est donc elle qu'on voit dans le dernier clip des weezer !!!!!
Ca me tourmentais de ne pas savoir  

Merci


----------



## Lamégère (14 Décembre 2008)

On comprend pourquoi le proverbe "soit belle et tais toi"  a été créé...


----------



## toys (15 Décembre 2008)

la mégère regarde un peut trop TF1.


----------



## Flash Gordon (15 Décembre 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> le gosse est vraiment un handicapé
> c'est d''autant plus respectable



ils sont vraiment très très bon alors... d'autant plus qu'ils risquent d'etre encore plus handicapés en pratiquant ce genre de sport...


----------



## two (18 Décembre 2008)

Il revient...


----------



## napakatbra (19 Décembre 2008)

http://media10.koreus.com/00066/200812/peter-serafinowicz-mactini.mp4


----------



## RaelRiaK (19 Décembre 2008)

J'en veux 8 !!


----------



## boubou777 (19 Décembre 2008)

excellent !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

Purée&#8230; l'humour de geek, c'est vraiment&#8230;

Comment dire ?

Ouais nan. Je dis pas&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (19 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Purée l'humour de geek, c'est vraiment
> 
> Comment dire ?
> 
> Ouais nan. Je dis pas


L'est pas sympa ce WebO, vraiment !....


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2008)

Clic Image!​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Décembre 2008)

Emission débile, jeu débile et joueur débile. :rateau:

http://www.wikio.fr/video/701351


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca tue les yeux!



C'est peu de le dire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]FgBUqJzgvBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (20 Décembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]21xTnfrXXiU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2008)

le dernier mozinor 

[DM]x7s1uu[/DM]


----------



## macinside (22 Décembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]gpG7MT-8PNM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]uLbJ8YPHwXM&eurl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]weGTZ5VXR4s[/YOUTUBE]

en coeur :love:


----------



## Arlequin (24 Décembre 2008)

mouahahaha trop con, mais ça me fait rire 

:love:Bonne journée et d'ores et déjà bon Réveillon à toutes et tous :love:!


----------



## joubichou (24 Décembre 2008)

http://www.koreus.com/video/merry-christmas.html

Joyeux noël à tous


----------



## DeepDark (25 Décembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]74FvRiRuiKk[/YOUTUBE]

Slow motion réalisée avec la caméra Phantom (1000 images/seconde) 

Source : Fubiz.


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Décembre 2008)




----------



## wolverine (28 Décembre 2008)

excellent !!


----------



## Flash Gordon (28 Décembre 2008)

G2LOQ a dit:


>



à mon gout, on voit pas bien que c'est bush :rateau:


----------



## Lalis (30 Décembre 2008)

Au moment de basculer dans une nouvelle dimension, toute une année à regarder la nature.


----------



## Romuald (30 Décembre 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> vidéo merveille



vBull gnagnagna radin...

Lalis, où vas-tu chercher tout ça ?


----------



## Lalis (31 Décembre 2008)

:rose:



:love:


----------



## DeepDark (31 Décembre 2008)

[YOUTUBE]eMYLCJ0FbzI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash Gordon (31 Décembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]eMYLCJ0FbzI[/YOUTUBE]



c'est un peu gros ... :rateau:


----------



## DeepDark (1 Janvier 2009)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> c'est un peu gros ... :rateau:


Absolument


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2009)

[DM]/k4eGwixj1R0DZePBqq[/DM]


----------



## Flash Gordon (2 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> [DM]/k4eGwixj1R0DZePBqq[/DM]



La france profonde... :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2009)

[YOUTUBE]NtUyzQBNT3k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Janvier 2009)

Ça marche aussi avec l'iPod Touch ?


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2009)

Oui il y a un accéléromètre


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2009)

mozinor nous explique tout 

[DM]k75bKiXvWaVr5zTCt2[/DM]


----------



## roukinaton (3 Janvier 2009)

Vous l'avez peut etre (et meme surement) deja vu,pour ma part ,on m'a montre cette video hier et j'en rigole encore



[YOUTUBE]U2XAe0SzF-A[/YOUTUBE]


yeah ca marche

Merci deepdark


----------



## DeepDark (3 Janvier 2009)

Simplement copier la séquence lettre/chiffre qui est après le signe "=" entre les balises Youtube


----------



## brucetp (3 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> mozinor nous explique tout
> 
> [dm]k75bKiXvWaVr5zTCt2[/dm]



excellent  toujours aussi fandard mozinor!


----------



## DeepDark (4 Janvier 2009)

VaDrum :

[youtube]PNpelsDXQrU[/youtube]

[youtube]8O-hCtPfef8[/youtube]

Je trouve le concept génial


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Janvier 2009)

[YOUTUBE]k9aHXjIbPNM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Janvier 2009)

_NB: interdit aux moins de 12 ans_

J'en ai retrouvé une autre à propos de Google sur Bashfr.org, qui n'est pas animée mais qui devrait mettre de l'animation dans les chaumières...

Énorme !


----------



## DeepDark (5 Janvier 2009)

Aller, pour la route 

[YOUTUBE]0O2aH4XLbto[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arlequin (8 Janvier 2009)

touche pas ma bagnole !


----------



## DeepDark (8 Janvier 2009)

One Year In 40 Seconds :

[YOUTUBE]lmIFXIXQQ_E[/YOUTUBE]



Source : l'excellent site Fubiz


----------



## Romuald (8 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> One Year In 40 Seconds :



T'es à la bourre...


Lalis a dit:


> Au moment de basculer dans une nouvelle dimension, toute une année à regarder la nature.


----------



## DeepDark (8 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> T'es à la bourre...


Effectivement :rose: :rateau:

Ceux qui l'auront loupé (comme moi) pourront se rattraper comme ça


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Ceux qui l'auront loupé (comme moi) pourront se rattraper comme ça



Voilà 

Après, si tu veux relire les 260 pages de vidéo à chaque fois que tu veux en poster une pour faire plaisir à quelques emmerdeurs, tu peux


----------



## Romuald (8 Janvier 2009)

L'emmerdeur voulait simplement rendre justice à Lalis


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Voilà
> 
> Après, si tu veux relire les 260 pages de vidéo à chaque fois que tu veux en poster une pour faire plaisir à quelques emmerdeurs, tu peux



Tu sais, le forum de MacGé a un truc vachement pratique, Recherche qu'ils appellent ça, essaies, ça fait des miracles.


----------



## youyou54 (9 Janvier 2009)

*EDIT:* OUPS JE ME SUIS TROMPE DE SUJET :rose:
(Je pensais à ce sujet)


----------



## youyou54 (9 Janvier 2009)

Allez pour me faire pardonner 

[dm]k5KyVPqcFkqyOh4s1k[/dm]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Janvier 2009)

DÉJÀ VU, TU PEUX PAS REGARDER LE RESTE AVANT MERDE ?


----------



## Chang (10 Janvier 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> DÉJÀ VU, TU PEUX PAS REGARDER LE RESTE AVANT MERDE ?



En fait ca devrait etre eliminatoire ... si ca deja ete poste, hop, au cachot ... banis avec des boulets attaches au pieds, enferme a la vie infinie dans un sujet technique ...




Enfin je dis ca ... je dis rien hein ...  ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Janvier 2009)

Et encore, t'es beaucoup trop gentil !


----------



## Lalis (10 Janvier 2009)

Notebook

MacBook Wheel


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Janvier 2009)

Funny bird 

[youtube]2G9fkvBzzQE[/youtube]


Si déjà bue tant pis.


----------



## meskh (10 Janvier 2009)

[YOUTUBE]5qFklk_sGXg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2009)

[YOUTUBE]vLsbmNb9AdY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## two (12 Janvier 2009)

une petite série de pubs


la crémaillère
[dm]x7zz27_cremaillere_fun[/dm]

l'anniversaire de mariage
[dm]x171rz_saintvalentin-publicit_ads[/dm]

Un soir après quelques années
[dm]x7zz3f_meurtre-humour_fun[/dm]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2009)

[YOUTUBE]d0zGAB40GYA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Janvier 2009)

[YOUTUBE]BB7c9KZ7NkA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (13 Janvier 2009)

Un bien étrange musicien des rues


----------



## DeepDark (13 Janvier 2009)

This is Japan 


Toujours Fubiz (pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas ).


----------



## DeepDark (13 Janvier 2009)

Une deuxième pour la route (c'est le cas de le dire ) :

[YOUTUBE]rs-jAImScms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

[YOUTUBE]GlwyGOmG2Gg&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (17 Janvier 2009)

Travis Pastrana :

[youtube]WoojNmvmXpo[/youtube]

Et le meilleur pour la fin :

[youtube]VngJrAIzFNE[/youtube]

:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Janvier 2009)

[DM]k5sZfOc65T1JKbU1ZX[/DM]


----------



## DeepDark (17 Janvier 2009)

Impressionnant le gamin...

[youtube]5IXa2pNGVj8[/youtube]

[youtube]Z_MrxgLz-v0[/youtube]


----------



## Kukana (17 Janvier 2009)

[DM]k3A4DDaTFl9SZvUJf7[/DM]

episode 2


----------



## Lalis (17 Janvier 2009)

Space invaders

Déjà vu avec Tetris (sur ce fil ou ailleurs)


----------



## Flash Gordon (17 Janvier 2009)

Lalis a dit:


> Space invaders
> 
> Déjà vu avec Tetris (sur ce fil ou ailleurs)



Rassures moi, c'est un montage... ?


----------



## Lalis (17 Janvier 2009)

Ché pas, j'y étais pas 
Mais je crois que non, cf le début où ils connectent un ordi à un boitier électrique. Evidemment, rien ne prouve que c'est le même immeuble.


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2009)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> Rassures moi, c'est un montage... ?



les allemands l'ont bien avec tetris, je suis prêt a passer quelques heures en garde a vu juste pour dire j'ai jouer a un Tetris géant


----------



## Flash Gordon (18 Janvier 2009)

Mouais... je suis reste septique...


----------



## Romuald (18 Janvier 2009)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> Rassures moi, c'est un montage... ?



Non, non. "Ils" sont parmi nous :afraid:


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Janvier 2009)

:mouais: Mouais...

Depuis combien de temps les immeubles ont-ils une commande d'allumage centralisée des lampes ???

Même s'ils peuvent couper et allumer l'électricité sélectivement au pied de l'immeuble, encore faut-il que toutes les lampes soient préalablement allumées à l'interrupteur dans chaque pièce. Si c'est un immeuble d'habitation (ce qui serait peu probable puisque tous les éclairages sont identiques dans la vidéo), les habitants auraient du tous laisser leur lampe allumée, et un grand nombre d'entre eux aurait dû se retrouver dans le noir avant le début du jeu quand les «loustics» arrivent sur le pont. Si c'est un immeuble de bureau (dont on aurait allumé toutes les lampes donnant sur la façade), l'éclairage devrait très probablement être de type fluo, et ça ne s'allume pas aussi facilement que ce que l'on voit.

Fake !!!


----------



## meskh (18 Janvier 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> :mouais: Mouais...
> 
> Depuis combien de temps les immeubles ont-ils une commande d'allumage centralisée des lampes ???
> 
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord 

Mais c'est dommage car cela aurait pu etre drole quand même


----------



## Lalis (18 Janvier 2009)

Mais moi je m'en fiche que ce soit un fake ou pas !
C'est "une image animée sympa", c'est tout. Pfff... 
Si on va par là, plus aucun film de cinéma n'aurait grâce à vos yeux ou bien ?
Z'êtes bien des garçons pour vous prendre la tête comme ça avec des trucs techniques ! (et hop, un cliché !)


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Janvier 2009)

Lalis a dit:


> Mais moi je m'en fiche que ce soit un fake ou pas !
> C'est "une image animée sympa", c'est tout. Pfff...
> Si on va par là, plus aucun film de cinéma n'aurait grâce à vos yeux ou bien ?
> Z'êtes bien des garçons pour vous prendre la tête comme ça avec des trucs techniques ! (et hop, un cliché !)


Je la trouve sympa aussi cette vidéo.

Mais il y a une chose qui me gêne dans le fait de laisser penser que c'est réel. J'aime les trucages et les effets spéciaux, mais pas la tromperie. Et à force d'habitude de faire gober n'importe quoi aux gens quand il ne s'agit que de futilités, on arrive à les conditionner afin de les manipuler facilement sur des sujets beaucoup plus graves (comme l'actualité de ces derniers mois semble le démonter).

Le spectacle, oui. La supercherie, non.


----------



## DeepDark (19 Janvier 2009)

Friendly Fires - Skeleton Boy


[YOUTUBE]GyA8zfouG4Y[/YOUTUBE]

Source : Toujours le même site...


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2009)

sacré bob 

[YOUTUBE]BXTnmZbW2z8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## youyou54 (19 Janvier 2009)

[dm]k6ckV3ulJq313eUHt1&related=0[/dm]


----------



## flotow (19 Janvier 2009)

De chez Joost (et donc c'est pour ca que je ne peux pas faire un super-truc-embedded ©&#8482;

Anti-Bush Merchandise

:love:


----------



## Flash Gordon (20 Janvier 2009)

youyou54 a dit:


> [dm]k6ckV3ulJq313eUHt1&related=0[/dm]



hahahah c'est ignoble comme pub ! :love:


----------



## Jec (20 Janvier 2009)

Quand je sera grand, je sera un oiseau .... 

http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=1778399

Pt'être...


----------



## youyou54 (20 Janvier 2009)

[youtube]HMxikY_JyDc[/youtube]


----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2009)

Jec a dit:


> Quand je sera grand, je sera un oiseau ....
> 
> http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=1778399
> 
> Pt'être...



il n'est donc pas judicieux d'entreprendre une escalade sous le monsieur lorsqu'il "éjecte" ses skis ....


----------



## Arlequin (21 Janvier 2009)

...mais ça m'a bien fait marrer..

[DM]xjjjo_never-trust-a-woman-gaz_ads[/DM]


----------



## Flash Gordon (21 Janvier 2009)

Jec a dit:


> Quand je sera grand, je sera un oiseau ....
> 
> http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=1778399
> 
> Pt'être...



je me demande si ça coute cher de faire ça...


----------



## Kukana (21 Janvier 2009)

[DM]/x80o2m_le-meilleur-des-vidos-bush_news[/DM]


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2009)

Quand j'étais petit (je n'étais pas grand...)...
J'aurais aimé avoir un circuit de cette taille là... 

[dm]x83vd0[/dm]


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Janvier 2009)

Scotch.


----------



## DeepDark (25 Janvier 2009)

[youtube]ExpsNtur3Os[/youtube]

:love:


Tombé dessus en cherchant des vidéos de stunt :

[YOUTUBE]V7iy8NfwIqE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grug (27 Janvier 2009)

Les vux de nomoon.


----------



## Romuald (27 Janvier 2009)

Superbe ! :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2009)

a la religion évolue 

[YOUTUBE]u1K9dLzjuHc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (28 Janvier 2009)

Hello I'm a Mac...


----------



## DeepDark (28 Janvier 2009)

Lalis a dit:


> Hello I'm a Mac...





Dans un tout autre registre William Spencer :

[youtube]QvXdUdfM69A[/youtube]


Et hop, Sled Porn :

[YOUTUBE]KxEK0eJm5X0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## two (29 Janvier 2009)

new girl


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Janvier 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Dans un tout autre registre William Spencer :



Vache, il est doué... :mouais: ( Et puis, Bon Jovi!  )



two a dit:


> new girl


----------



## rizoto (29 Janvier 2009)

Evolution du base jumping. le debut de la video est un peu chiant. mais apres ca vaut vraiment le coup d'oeil. 

Accrochez vous !!!


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Janvier 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Evolution du base jumping. le debut de la video est un peu chiant. mais apres ca vaut vraiment le coup d'oeil.
> 
> Accrochez vous !!!


Hum... déjà bu, il n'y a pas très longtemps.

Sinon, je ne comprends pas ce que vient faire le "Marre d'Apple ?" dans le titre.


----------



## Lalis (30 Janvier 2009)

Publicité censurée aux USA.

Parodie par Whoopi Goldberg.

Qui a dit que les légumes étaient tristes ? :love:

5 fruits et légumes par jour : ça ne dit pas ce qu'on doit en faire ni comment les "consommer".  Les métaphores culinaires en matière de relations amoureuses sont assez nombreuses pour nous rappeler que les deux ont partie liée... 

Oui, j'adooooore les légumes


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2009)

Lalis a dit:


> 5 fruits et légumes par jour : ça ne dit pas ce qu'on doit en faire ni comment les "consommer".  Les métaphores culinaires en matière de relations amoureuses sont assez nombreuses pour nous rappeler que les deux ont partie liée...
> 
> Oui, j'adooooore les légumes



mais si mais si 

[YOUTUBE]ydtQZOzLu88[/YOUTUBE]



Lalis a dit:


> Oui, j'adooooore les légumes



coquine


----------



## Cafefroid (30 Janvier 2009)

Salut,

Le journal 'The Guardian' a listé une jolie vidéo illustrant la naissance d'internet.
Il y est entre autres question de la contribution de Cyclades, un protocole de communication développé en France.
PS : je viens de voir que l'on peut choisir d'avoir des sous-titres en fouillant dans le fenêtre Youtube de la vidéo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hIQjrMHTv4


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2009)

ça marchera mieux comme ça 

[YOUTUBE]9hIQjrMHTv4[/YOUTUBE]

on rappelera aux nioubs que dans ce doc il est question de connectique réseau et que le web n'est qu'une utilisation possible d'internet


----------



## youyou54 (2 Février 2009)

Par contre c'est en anglais:

http://www.vimeo.com/2042969


----------



## Flash Gordon (2 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ça marchera mieux comme ça
> 
> [youtube]9hIQjrMHTv4[/youtube]
> 
> on rappelera aux nioubs que dans ce doc il est question de connectique réseau et que le web n'est qu'une utilisation possible d'internet



C'est la classe, pige 7 mots sur 10


----------



## Cafefroid (4 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> ça marchera mieux comme ça



Merci Macinside


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2009)

un pub du superbowl 

[DM]x878n8[/DM]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2009)

[YOUTUBE]fhDVIxxM988[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## two (4 Février 2009)

:bebe:


----------



## meskh (4 Février 2009)

[DM]x84dyo_cadbury-eyebrows-dance_creation[/DM]


----------



## meskh (5 Février 2009)

[YOUTUBE]n0109liIZGQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## DeepDark (6 Février 2009)

Bon en même temps c'est leur métier mais quand même 

[youtube]_Ymkoh-vKzM[/youtube]


----------



## twk (6 Février 2009)

Pfiou carrément impressionant !


----------



## Romuald (6 Février 2009)

[DM]x7jr6h_bruce-lee-fait-du-pingpong-avec-son_shortfilms[/DM]​


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2009)

a quand cette option en france  ? 

[YOUTUBE]8avOiTUcD4Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## twk (8 Février 2009)

Tout simplement génial


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2009)

La dentition musicale


----------



## JPTK (8 Février 2009)

La drogue c'est mal, surtout à 5 ans !!   


[YOUTUBE]txqiwrbYGrs&hl=fr&fs=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash Gordon (9 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> La drogue c'est mal, surtout à 5 ans !!
> 
> 
> [youtube]txqiwrbYGrs&hl=fr&fs=1[/youtube]



Peut-etre un futur comédien... 
:rateau:


----------



## JPTK (9 Février 2009)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> Peut-etre un futur comédien...
> :rateau:




Bah là c'est toi qui plane  il est clairement défoncé ça ne fait aucun doute je pense


----------



## Flash Gordon (9 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bah là c'est toi qui plane  il est clairement défoncé ça ne fait aucun doute je pense



regardes les vidéos similaires


----------



## JPTK (9 Février 2009)

J'en vois qu'une de lui, et il a pas l'air stoned.


----------



## twk (9 Février 2009)

Le pauvre gosse XD

Et le père qui filme ça et qui se marre, ahah... Ca me rappelle une vidéo de mon petit frère à l'hosto, il était complètement shooté et était en équilibre sur son lit :

"Oh... De la poussière magique !"


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2009)

Super Mario 

[YOUTUBE]UJMepmfOgU0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (11 Février 2009)

Feuilleton :

Bouygle 1/7 - Intro
Bouygle 2/7 - Soutenance
Bouygle 3/7 - Questions Sarko
Bouygle 4/7 - Questions Darkos
Bouygle 5/7 - Questions Carla
Bouygle 6/7 - Questions Einstein
Bouygle 7/7 - Conclusion

ou en téléchargement AVI (DivX3) sur http://w3.u-grenoble3.fr/lebarbe/bouygle/Bouygle.avi

Oui, il y a du militantisme dans ce post.


----------



## meskh (11 Février 2009)

[DM]x8c6cm[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

J'adore cette pub 


[YOUTUBE]Im5xpAa35oA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kukana (14 Février 2009)

ca m'a plutot fait marrer


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2009)

Libérez Grosquick 

[YOUTUBE]Yi7ih7alc1k[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2009)

les grands classique sont les meilleurs 

[YOUTUBE]QLMD4fQsN98[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Poutchi (14 Février 2009)

Mes amis, rien que pour vous, j'ai retrouvé le créateur de la Tecktonik  (le vrai! les autres c'est de la gnognotte à coté!)

[YOUTUBE]38twe2XWiGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> les grands classique sont les meilleurs




_EDIT: pour info, les deux derniers clichés sont des fakes. Le camion vert n'est pas vraiment tombé à l'eau (c'est un trucage photo que les reflets dans l'eau trahissent), et le camion bleu n'est que le camion vert re-colorisé._


----------



## DeepDark (15 Février 2009)

Clap Your Brains Off.

[YOUTUBE]U7EWsth9LoE[/YOUTUBE]

(pour les intéressés le Making-Of est aussi disponible)


----------



## joubichou (16 Février 2009)

Le ministre des finances japonais fait mieux que sarko http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdyJrZonX_A


----------



## Malkovitch (16 Février 2009)

joubichou a dit:


> Le ministre des finances japonais fait mieux que sarko http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdyJrZonX_A


L'alcoolique, une langue universelle. 


			
				Commentaire local a dit:
			
		

> &#12362;&#37202;&#12399;&#12411;&#12393;&#12411;&#12393;&#12395;&#12375;&#12424;&#12358;&#12380;&#65281;





			
				Commentaire autre a dit:
			
		

> &#12394;&#12395;&#12371;&#12356;&#12388;&#12405;&#12374;&#12369;&#12390;&#12435;&#12398;&#65311;
> &#12501;&#12540;&#12450;&#12540;&#12376;&#12419;&#12397;&#12316;&#12424;





			
				Celui là je sais pas ce qu'il dit mais il a pas l'air content a dit:
			
		

> &#30130;&#12428;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#12398;&#12363;&#12431;&#12363;&#12425;&#12394;&#12356;&#12364;&#26085;&#26412;&#12398;&#32076;&#28168;&#12434;&#32771;&#12360;&#12427;&#12488;&#12483;&#12503;&#12398;&#20154;&#38291;&#12364;&#12371; &#12398;&#12424;&#12358;&#12394;&#24907;&#24230;&#12539;&#12539;&#12539;
> &#12354;&#12394;&#12383;&#12424;&#12426;&#30130;&#21172;&#12375;&#12390;&#12289;&#38929;&#24373;&#12387;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#26085;&#26412;&#20154;&#12399;&#12356;&#12367;&#12425;&#12391;&#12418;&#12356;&#12427;&#12371;&#12392;&#12434; &#12418;&#12387;&#12392;&#32771;&#12360;&#12390;&#12411;&#12375;&#12356;&#12290;


Macinside peut traduire ? 

Sinon pour rester au japon : 

[youtube]ePFc8lQHTCU[/youtube]

La vidéo est à ch... mais le commentaire audio vaut le détour : un tournoi virtuel commenté comme un match de Thierry Rolland, je me suis bidonné, j'ai trouvé ça stupide. Ayant pris quelques mémorables raclées sur un de ces prédécesseurs (Street Fighter II, sur la Snes) je suis resté jusqu'au bout voire l'évolution du machin (du tournoi, oui madame j'ai du temps à perdre..)

Ben m... c'est plus passionnant qu'un France/Argentine ! Le commentateur a l'air de s'y connaitre et m'a même fait partager quelques émotion "HÔLOLOLO IL LUI faiT unE DOUUUBLE, ExtrÔrdiNAIIIRE" (5:56)  

Bon après je sais toujours pas ce qu'est un "dash", un "shoryu piffé", ni un "canceldesavingue", ni... en gros ça a l'air très très technique maintenant les jeux de bourrepif next gen.


----------



## Flash Gordon (16 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> les grands classique sont les meilleurs
> 
> [youtube]QLMD4fQsN98[/youtube]



HAHAHAHHA EXCELLENT


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Février 2009)

Faisons un peu tourner le BUZZ......... du moment ! 

[YOUTUBE]Sr2JneittqQ&hl[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]zbSKnU5ZwJg&hl[/YOUTUBE]

Adieu la Tektonic et bonjour le rythm' in ze skin


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

Séguéla et la rolex.


----------



## meskh (17 Février 2009)

[DM]x3a0ms[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

[youtube]0HwKygJ14nw[/youtube]


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Février 2009)

Malkovitch a dit:


> Sinon pour rester au japon :
> 
> La vidéo est à ch... mais le commentaire audio vaut le détour : un tournoi virtuel commenté comme un match de Thierry Rolland, je me suis bidonné, j'ai trouvé ça stupide. Ayant pris quelques mémorables raclées sur un de ces prédécesseurs (Street Fighter II, sur la Snes) je suis resté jusqu'au bout voire l'évolution du machin (du tournoi, oui madame j'ai du temps à perdre..)
> 
> ...



Très bien ce Street Fighter IV!

Dailleurs, du beau jeu à 10;08! :love:


----------



## Amok (18 Février 2009)

Attention, c'est du lourd !!!!!!


[youtube]GuAow9ClPXM[/youtube]




Du culte : certains soirs, les candidats venaient... Pour rien, vu que Prévot, en roue libre, ne leur laissait pas voix au chapitre ! ​ 


​


----------



## meskh (18 Février 2009)

La musique fait danser n'importe quoi !!


----------



## Aurélie85 (19 Février 2009)

[YOUTUBE]h1gvJLLqxDA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2009)

et ben ça va peur 

[YOUTUBE]_bqCrycipAA[/YOUTUBE]

j'ai rarement HALLUCINÉ !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> et ben ça va peur
> 
> j'ai rarement HALLUCINÉ !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Bah, il n'y a pas de sot metier. 

Enfin, ça doit pas être marrant tous les jours de grinder comme un sauvage...


----------



## DeepDark (21 Février 2009)

Flatland 

[YOUTUBE]Itb06on2mHg[/YOUTUBE]

& Big Air 

[YOUTUBE]g5IYMXbTgeE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Février 2009)

[DM]k85upRfeH13KHyXqFf[/DM]


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2009)

GTA 

[DM]xahch[/DM]


----------



## Flash Gordon (22 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> GTA
> 
> [dm]xahch[/dm]



Already seen


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

J'adore (jamais vu), bien fait :love:.


----------



## Malkovitch (22 Février 2009)

Wep. Dommage que ce soit si peu crédible. :love: (air niais).


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Février 2009)

Oktapodi.  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Février 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Oktapodi.  :love:


----------



## wolverine (23 Février 2009)

j'adore la sono du moteur !!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qmjyG3yNN8&feature=related


----------



## DeepDark (24 Février 2009)

[YOUTUBE]dDKusmyJci0[/YOUTUBE]

(désolé si c'est déjà bu, hips)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Le shoot de la mort

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GL3l3_BIAHc&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GL3l3_BIAHc&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le shoot de la mort


:rateau:

Ce qui n'est pas évident de voir au premier abord, c'est que l'équipe en blanc est menée d'un point à 1,8 seconde de la fin du match, et que le joueur lance la balle 2 dixièmes de seconde avant la limite fatidique, renversant ainsi l'issue du match.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

C'est très impressionnant, ça me rappelle d'ailleurs ce shoot-ci qui n'avait pas fait gagner le match mais avait envoyé les deux équipes en prolongations et l'équipe en blanc avait gagné.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pXnNZjM9BRc&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pXnNZjM9BRc&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2009)

on peu douté de plein de chose, mais les pubs belges sont les meilleurs :love:

[YOUTUBE]1JmQPZ1X4yg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]1dariLG0M0Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]3qfbHQZKvvY[/YOUTUBE]

la meilleurs de la série :love:


----------



## meskh (25 Février 2009)

[YOUTUBE]e3QueL1cIMs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grug (25 Février 2009)

[YOUTUBE]37wR_TWdVy0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash Gordon (25 Février 2009)

meskh a dit:


> [youtube]e3QueL1cIMs[/youtube]



Parfois...


----------



## meskh (25 Février 2009)




----------



## Romuald (26 Février 2009)

[YOUTUBE]1w_3O2vSrNQ[/YOUTUBE]​

Chapeau au pilote !


----------



## Flash Gordon (26 Février 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> [youtube]1w_3O2vSrNQ[/youtube]​
> 
> Chapeau au pilote !



Ça fait un peu mal aux oreilles tout de même :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

Quel as  !


----------



## twk (26 Février 2009)

Il est doué le bougre !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Aïe.


----------



## twk (27 Février 2009)

Ahah... c'est des potes 

Je crois que la home de Dailymotion les a bien aidés ^^


----------



## Lalis (27 Février 2009)

Visions de Hongrie

Ne vous contentez pas du diaporama (passez l'intro) : le site regorge de photos en HDR plus belles les unes que les autres.


----------



## Kukana (28 Février 2009)

Charlie bit my finger !!!

[YOUTUBE]_OBlgSz8sSM&feature=rec-HM-rev-rn&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


( Deja bu je crois mais j'en suis pas sur alors )


Blackberry Vs. Apple


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mars 2009)

[DM]x8flu5[/DM]


----------



## fredintosh (1 Mars 2009)

Purée...  c'est même pas une parodie. :mouais:


----------



## brucetp (1 Mars 2009)

en tout cas, on croirait qu'il s'est inspiré d'une parodie car c'est encore plus mauvais que les plus mauvais de l'époque...

le jeu du personnage principal est...atroce! dailymotion devrait passer cette vidéo en contenu illicite


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Mars 2009)

Atroce. J'ai... blop... vomi !


----------



## Lalis (3 Mars 2009)

Kukana a dit:


> Blackberry Vs. Apple



Dans la série...


----------



## Malkovitch (3 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Gregory tuné



Aie.

Sinon moi je retombe en enfance (en suis-je sorti ?) depuis que j'ai SF IV à la maison.
A ce propos : [dm]x8988r[/dm]
Moins la classe (beaucoup moins) que Mozinor mais  quand même.


----------



## Arlequin (4 Mars 2009)

Loi antipiratage...

en pratique 

[YOUTUBE]yVzmbDziloU[/YOUTUBE]

 (mobyduck )


----------



## NED (5 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le retour musique boys band



J'en pleure....
Quelle perle !!
Mon dieu quelle audace, c'est assez énorme !


----------



## NED (5 Mars 2009)

J'ai pas remonté tout le fil mais en fait Iduck etait très loin du compte. Y'a pire  :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FhUQcQRrMQo&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FhUQcQRrMQo&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Excellent .


----------



## wolverine (5 Mars 2009)

salut

sympa ce ptit gars !

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=516_1236124471


----------



## wolverine (5 Mars 2009)

ah les chats ! moi j'adore !


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=804_1196605399


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Mars 2009)

NED a dit:


> J'ai pas remonté tout le fil mais en fait Iduck etait très loin du compte. Y'a pire  :
> Damien Jean


Ouuuuhh seigneur j'ai presque fais sous moi  ... quel tresor, quelle mise en scène... vraiment super bien produit ... il aurait vraiment mérité sa place dans les "What For"


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2009)

Ma main dans sa gueule, oui !...


----------



## macinside (6 Mars 2009)

36 minutes dans les années 80 

[YOUTUBE]qmLkfgdVBCw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]w6zi_E5uYZs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]v2ttnBGVFnE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]5runN5XdmLk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE] sK02sQaMXdQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]d-0WMlYMEJc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Je sais pas si c'est déjà passé mais j'aime bien 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dqAvubu70Yc&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dqAvubu70Yc&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (6 Mars 2009)

Enjoy 

Ski-doo :

[YOUTUBE]XueL0FDjL6o[/YOUTUBE]


Robbie Madison  :

[YOUTUBE]MLejkyXbJlc[/YOUTUBE]

Et une troisième pour la route 

[YOUTUBE]8PaaFYLevKM&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

Y'en a qui ont une case en moins...


----------



## Flash Gordon (7 Mars 2009)

Elle est partout ou quoi la blonde ? Sinon ; sur la deuxieme vid', le pauvre bonhomme  a du se faire mal aux burnes sur le chemin du retour...


----------



## Chang (8 Mars 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Y'en a qui ont une case en moins...



C'est l'effet Red Bull ... ???


----------



## DeepDark (8 Mars 2009)

Let's go to Baffin Island 

1000 mètres de chute...

[YOUTUBE]3ycBGkLkEkg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Mars 2009)

Karaoké un peu foireux mais qu'est-ce qu'on se marre  :rateau: 

[youtube] <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G7oGx2dImE8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G7oGx2dImE8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

En parlant de Dexter

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ePXb5WoPTu8&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ePXb5WoPTu8&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (9 Mars 2009)

Reconstitution de l'amerissage du vol 1549 dans l'Hudson, images de synthèse avec la vraie bande son.


Le plus impressionnant est le calme du pilote et du controleur aérien


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Mars 2009)

Pour adultes seulement  

Sexie4


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Ouch :affraid:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zGPKIS6pB_c&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zGPKIS6pB_c&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malkovitch (10 Mars 2009)

C'est censé être une vidéo sympa ça M. C0rentin ?  (J'ai vomi).


----------



## DeepDark (10 Mars 2009)

Malkovitch a dit:


> C'est censé être une vidéo sympa ça M. C0rentin ?  (J'ai vomi).


Si t'en veut une autre...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Malkovitch a dit:


> C'est censé être une vidéo sympa ça M. C0rentin ?  (J'ai vomi).



Je m'en excuse  .


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

C'est passé ?

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EN2mro5xJl4&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EN2mro5xJl4&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (13 Mars 2009)

Signs


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2009)

a vous de trouvez le produit 

[YOUTUBE]m4N15luFdIg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BKu9lSiQTMY&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BKu9lSiQTMY&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash Gordon (14 Mars 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_MbqxJx_ups&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_MbqxJx_ups&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Elle est meilleure celle là :love:


----------



## Flash Gordon (14 Mars 2009)

Et une autre : 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2XTGBOKqccw&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2XTGBOKqccw&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> Elle est meilleure celle là :love:



Sauf que c'est un fake .


----------



## Flash Gordon (14 Mars 2009)

Il n'empêche qu'elle est meilleure


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sauf que c'est un fake .


Pas si sûr. J'ai vu jouer les Harlem Globtrotters en exhibition, et ils marquaient aussi leurs paniers depuis l'autre bout du terrain sans faillir.

Tout comme dans cette seconde vidéo, ça n'avait rien à voir avec les difficultés rencontrées lors d'un vrai match, où l'équipe adverse empêche généralement que se produise ce genre d'exploit.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

Non non je connais très bien le basket-ball et la NBA et c'est une vidéo qui est un fake, on en a parlé sur les forums US.

Par contre oui les Harlem Globe Trotters sont extraordinaires

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kyyZaJag2Fc&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kyyZaJag2Fc&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ScubaARM (14 Mars 2009)

Hommage à Kaamelott, voir également les autres épisodes 

[youtube]fBDcgxSQ1VE[/youtube]​


----------



## Lalis (14 Mars 2009)

Excellents, tes Jouvenceaux, Scub ! 

Dans un genre très différent, un film de Yoni Goodman, directeur de l'animation de _Valse avec Bachir_ : Closed zone


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Mario en Lego.


----------



## Lalis (16 Mars 2009)

Hommage à Miyazaki (impatiente de voir le prochain).

:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ECR4PNa_iZA&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ECR4PNa_iZA&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (17 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]FbkxNYTK-U4[/YOUTUBE]




​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mars 2009)

[youtube]xhuFBu-czM0[/youtube]


----------



## kuep (17 Mars 2009)

Extrait du film Idiocracy.

[dm]x3ot5h_idiocracy_fun[/dm]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Wootch !

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/txwTyWThNzk&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/txwTyWThNzk&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Wootch !


Hum... Déjà bu, il y a trois jours, sur la page précédente...


----------



## jefrey (17 Mars 2009)

Je ne sais pas si ça été déjà posté mais j'aime beaucoup les films d'animations de la série "minuscule". C'est assez délirant tout en étant joliment bien fait. Attachants ces insectes

J'en mets trois parce qu'il faut faire un choix mais ils sont tous bons, la suite sur youtube

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0SLkFL5r2oE&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0SLkFL5r2oE&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GEyzjD2OwM8&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GEyzjD2OwM8&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rr2ydbK3fHc&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Rr2ydbK3fHc&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kuep (17 Mars 2009)

Sympa l'araignée  (j'ai pas encore vu les autres )


----------



## DeepDark (17 Mars 2009)

Une très bonne découverte :

[YOUTUBE]Cbk980jV7Ao[/YOUTUBE]

Il faut avoir le temps, mais ça vaut le coup


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2009)

parce que c'est  encore la saint patrick 

[YOUTUBE]hW7sVQrtBYQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]EJeXQniTKto[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Mars 2009)

Slàinte !


----------



## Kukana (19 Mars 2009)

[DM]x74lbi_frat_creation[/DM]


----------



## Flash Gordon (19 Mars 2009)

Kukana a dit:


> [dm]x74lbi_frat_creation[/dm]



J'aime pas du tout les trucs melancoliques ou tu piges rien à rien (et ou en plus on fait du mal aux chiens) et ou on voit des gros fils de putes triompher enfin bon j'ai rien pigé à cette petite animation mais ça a tout de même le mérite d'être très bien réalisé .

EDIT : Après une mûre reflexion intensive, j'ai compris : Le gamin qui a le pouvoir de guérir les gens qui se changent en pierre (puisqu'ils ont fait le mal) s'est changé en pierre puisqu'il a fait le mal en ecrasant la photo de lui avec son frère ? ou son père je sais pas trop...


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2009)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> J'aime pas du tout les trucs melancoliques ou tu piges rien à rien (et ou en plus on fait du mal aux chiens) et ou on voit des gros fils de putes triompher enfin bon j'ai rien pigé à cette petite animation mais ça a tout de même le mérite d'être très bien réalisé .
> 
> EDIT : Après une mûre reflexion intensive, j'ai compris : Le gamin qui a le pouvoir de guérir les gens qui se changent en pierre (puisqu'ils ont fait le mal) s'est changé en pierre puisqu'il a fait le mal en ecrasant la photo de lui avec son frère ? ou son père je sais pas trop...


'tain !...
C'est dingue cette manie de toujours tout vouloir expliquer !... 
Pouvez pas vous laisser "porter", de temps en temps ?!... 
Par contre, va falloir réfléchir, encore... 


Flash Gordon a dit:


> (et ou en plus on fait du mal aux chiens)


Et aux hommes, aussi... :sleep:


----------



## Flash Gordon (19 Mars 2009)

Ouais mais à la limite les hommes je m'en fous, ils sont pas innocents.


----------



## Malkovitch (19 Mars 2009)

Tout est gratuit dans ce film. Me laisserai pas porter deux fois.


----------



## DeepDark (19 Mars 2009)

Un film de Loris Lamunière, *I'm Loving It* 

[YOUTUBE]QyfUfzrJyy4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Us-TVg40ExM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]D2FX9rviEhw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash Gordon (19 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> [youtube]D2FX9rviEhw[/youtube]




:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## jefrey (19 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uEyP4h20snA&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uEyP4h20snA&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheFou (20 Mars 2009)

J'ai regardé que les deux dernières vidéos mais très sympa 

Edit : Bon finalement j'ai regardé une trentaine de pages, great !


----------



## jefrey (20 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/muLIPWjks_M&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/muLIPWjks_M&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (21 Mars 2009)

1, 2, 3... soleil ! (déjà vue mais pas grave)


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2009)

faisons attention au boulot 

[YOUTUBE]giKLVCDUFNc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mars 2009)

macinside a dit:


> faisons attention au boulot


 ... j'adore !:love:


----------



## jefrey (21 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b2f9aJMn4tg&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b2f9aJMn4tg&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Owned !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N70DLM8Az_8&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N70DLM8Az_8&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Impressionnant


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Mars 2009)

Fais une petite recherche sur Edlinger.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

En effet .


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pmKBnKHb0jc&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pmKBnKHb0jc&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Avec les commentaires .


----------



## brucetp (22 Mars 2009)

Y'a des gros malade sur terre... 

[youtube]YgXMFz22KjY[/youtube]

et j'ai trouvé ses cousin aussi 

[youtube]pO55cXrfh-8[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Mars 2009)

Ah merde, je suis traumatisée à vie, maintenant, et j'ai les yeux qui saignent 

Va falloir me soigner à fortes doses de ça, maintenant :
 [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wamT6hg7z4A&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wamT6hg7z4A&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2009)

mais non, des chips suffiront 

[YOUTUBE]7x93DhthaD4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Mars 2009)

Remarque, les deux combinés, c'est bien :love: Là, je pleure à cause la Bohème et je ris comme une folle grâce à la Classe Américaine


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2009)

femme qui rit a moitié dans son lit


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Mars 2009)

Peut-être, sauf que pour faire venir l'autre moitié, va falloir se lever matin 

 [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PVJU6sDqjss&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PVJU6sDqjss&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Peut-être, sauf que pour faire venir l'autre moitié, va falloir se lever matin



c'est facile pourtant, on utilise TON lit 

CQFD


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Mars 2009)

Mon lit ou le tien, ça ne change pas le problème. Chez moi, j'ai même l'avantage du terrain


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Mon lit ou le tien, ça ne change pas le problème. Chez moi, j'ai même l'avantage du terrain



on comptera les moutons 

[YOUTUBE]D2FX9rviEhw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Mars 2009)

Tsé, moi, les moutons, en dehors des côtelettes :mouais:


----------



## Flash Gordon (22 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Peut-être, sauf que pour faire venir l'autre moitié, va falloir se lever matin
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PVJU6sDqjss&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PVJU6sDqjss&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



J'le trouve pas très drôle...  Il était tout seul dans la salle ce jour là, rassure moi ?


----------



## DeepDark (22 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]WM5H1KthhUU[/YOUTUBE]


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

Bloops

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gyfKDnu0st4&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gyfKDnu0st4&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z5kiDO90H0g&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z5kiDO90H0g&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Cette nuit

Et en 2000

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XMrPjl-927Q&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XMrPjl-927Q&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kuep (23 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> [youtube]Saute mouton[youtube]



Héhé


----------



## patlek (23 Mars 2009)

KKkkkooooooooooooooollllllll...

http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=2539741


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

kuep a dit:


> Héhé



Dans le même genre

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RjDmyW4RJ64&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RjDmyW4RJ64&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]ivjybzdXVmI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mars 2009)

patlek a dit:


> KKkkkooooooooooooooollllllll...
> 
> http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=2539741


Déjà bû post 5364.


----------



## DeepDark (23 Mars 2009)

[DM]x8pdue[/DM]

Source : Fubiz


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

..
[YOUTUBE]dcNfxr_I9A0[/YOUTUBE]
..
« Je fais de l'ironie, c'est volontaire. »
« Moi je suis un peu, voire même beaucoup audiophile, j'aime pouvoir apprécier de la bonne musique. »​


----------



## Flash Gordon (23 Mars 2009)

Regarde ses autres videos et tu changeras d'avis à son propos ...


----------



## jefrey (23 Mars 2009)

C'est vrai quoi ! On fait comment avec nos casque Bose sur les shuffles  ? Tu peux pas !


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Mars 2009)

Ouais ! C'est comme les Macs, c'est merdique... Tu veux brancher une cafetière dessus, et bah tu peux pas ! 
Chez Apple y s'la pètent, mais c'est que des gros nuls.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> ....
> « Je fais de l'ironie, c'est volontaire. »
> « Moi je suis un peu, voire même beaucoup audiophile, j'aime pouvoir apprécier de la bonne musique. »​



Comme je l'ai dit souvent c'est un pauvre débile :sleep:.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Mars 2009)

The best thing about blogging is that everybody can do it.
The worst thing about blogging is that anybody does it.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YIbRXkL480Y&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YIbRXkL480Y&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

et une perle, non pérussienne, mais une perle quand même :

 [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zsEFEZZv1Js&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zsEFEZZv1Js&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash Gordon (24 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Comme je l'ai dit souvent c'est un pauvre débile :sleep:.



J'ai pas osé le dire tout de suite mais sa bêtise est très très marrante (look ses tests ).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mars 2009)

[DM]x8qz9c_300[/DM]


----------



## jefrey (25 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z5WkMxO0WQk&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z5WkMxO0WQk&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]oGC4Rf0ykPQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7oEYH7m1cmo&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7oEYH7m1cmo&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## jefrey (26 Mars 2009)

Ça me rappelle Christian

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zVNTdWbVBgc&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zVNTdWbVBgc&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## meskh (26 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]1QoTFpbmk6g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y54ABqSOScQ&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y54ABqSOScQ&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## brucetp (26 Mars 2009)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> Regarde ses autres videos et tu changeras d'avis à son propos ...



Je peux pas le sentir, ce mec est une tache... Ses analyses sont dignes de celle d'un enfant de 5 ans... Vulgariser la technologie et son approche, OUI, par ce biais , NON...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fnJvl9oXNMQ&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fnJvl9oXNMQ&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malkovitch (27 Mars 2009)

Bon il est un peu concon je veux bien l'admettre, mais pourquoi tant de haine ? Je veux dire on s'en care un peu la nouille maintenant qu'on sait qu'un type qui parle de la pomme - qu'on ne serait jamais allé voir si il avait pas été montré en place publique par quelques justiciers masqués - vaut pas forcemment mieux que tous les skyblogs. Vous allez pas tous nous les mettre si ? :rateau:

Edit : IDuck.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Non non je te rassure on arrête avec lui .


----------



## brucetp (27 Mars 2009)

Promis on arrête...n'empêche que c'est une tache...


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2009)

Niveau EUHHH, il est champion en tout cas. Quel tache ce mec. C'est mal filmé, chiant et il ne se prend pas pour une merde. Bref, c'est cool si c'est ton fils ou petit neveu, mais comme je ne le connais pas, c'est rasoir. 

Il n'a rien à dire, aucun n&#8217;argumente et c'est juste la technologie qui lui permet de s'exprimer. De temps en temps, l'évolution technologique n'a pas que du bon.


----------



## brucetp (27 Mars 2009)

brucetheplayboy a dit:
			
		

> Je peux pas le sentir, ce mec est une tache... Ses analyses sont dignes de celle d'un enfant de 5 ans... Vulgariser la technologie et son approche, OUI, par ce biais , NON...





			
				gwen a dit:
			
		

> Niveau EUHHH, il est champion en tout cas. Quel tache ce mec. C'est mal filmé, chiant et il ne se prend pas pour une merde. Bref, c'est cool si c'est ton fils ou petit neveu, mais comme je ne le connais pas, c'est rasoir.
> 
> Il n'a rien à dire, aucun nargumente et c'est juste la technologie qui lui permet de s'exprimer. De temps en temps, l'évolution technologique n'a pas que du bon.



 tout est dit je crois!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

Lors d'un match de basket, regardez bien quand c'est au ralenti c'est assez marrant (je trouve)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_lazm8yh2hs&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_lazm8yh2hs&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Mars 2009)

Mon Ami Charly.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Toujours dans le basket (désolé ) mais tellement mignon :love:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C_j30cPH5Ls&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C_j30cPH5Ls&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]JSHsGf9GSkA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]sKiBEA58sxI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TbRrwfVUgkk&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TbRrwfVUgkk&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Notre bon Crash .


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (31 Mars 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CtYCOAFPPVc&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CtYCOAFPPVc&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Merveille :love:


----------



## Lalla (31 Mars 2009)

Ya des balises pour les animations qui ne sont pas issues de youtube ?

Je vous invite à clicker 

http://www.gizmodo.fr/2009/03/26/le-petit-chaperon-rouge-raconte-par-les-infographistes.html


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Seulement pour Dailymtion et Google Video

PS : Chouette vidéo .


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Avril 2009)

Mon(s)tre.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Doué le chaton 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Zl4WE-shMs&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Zl4WE-shMs&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arlequin (2 Avril 2009)

la chanson du ptit nicolas 

[YOUTUBE]KK-QncKL1-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kuep (2 Avril 2009)

[youtube]98ako31Qwss[/youtube]


----------



## Flash Gordon (3 Avril 2009)

kuep a dit:


> [youtube]98ako31Qwss[/youtube]



Moi qui croyais que les tortues étaient toutes pacifiques...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OBBa6Ajtz9Y&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OBBa6Ajtz9Y&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QP4GuqMrLE8&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QP4GuqMrLE8&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Youch  !


----------



## Tekta (6 Avril 2009)

Petite vidéo en rapport avec la loi de HADOPI!
Histoire de voir si les députés sont à jour 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAJJzxLg05U[/YOUTUBE]

Pourquoi ma vidéo de youtube marche pas? J'ai pourtant rentré l'adresse de la video avec les extensions Youtube autour!

Bon bin pour ceux qui veulent voir : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAJJzxLg05U


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> Petite vidéo en rapport avec la loi de HADOPI!
> Histoire de voir si les députés sont à jour
> 
> [YOUTUBE]qAJJzxLg05U[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Comprends pas, ça marche chez moi !?

Si tu citais une vidéo d'un membre, tu comprendrais comment fonctionne les balises. Comme je suis dans un bon jour avec les nioubes (rhôo ! Et c'est moi qui dit ça, au bar en plus), voilà le code [YOUTUBE]qAJJzxLg05U[/YOUTUBE] Il faut juste rentrer le code de la vidéo sinon t'as du blanc. D'ailleurs, je préférerais de la neige comme autrefois


----------



## Tekta (6 Avril 2009)

Ha! C'est marrant parce que dans mon post, je la vois pas, et dans ta citation de moi je la vois 

Je n'y comprends plus rien!

PS : Merci pour le pti texte caché


----------



## Arlequin (7 Avril 2009)

c'est lourd, c'est con ... mais ça fait du bien 

spéciale dédicace pour sonny, of course 

http://www.wat.tv/video/grande-partzouille-fjhm_ezzg_.html


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2009)

le miracle des eaux tasmanienne 

[YOUTUBE]wYMO26z9JLE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

Toujours dans mon dada

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nWQdHoyn-mA&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nWQdHoyn-mA&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jefrey (8 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pcor3EbCnP4&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pcor3EbCnP4&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash Gordon (9 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]oBLL3s8tUU4[/YOUTUBE]



Un de mes potes fait du kung fu :love::rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (9 Avril 2009)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> /video de tarlouze/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> Un de mes potes fait du kung fu :love::rateau:



pas drôle

pendant 1:15 j'ai crû qu'il allait se la prendre dans le plexus au dans ....

sport de paidai .... et pis c'est tout


----------



## Flash Gordon (9 Avril 2009)

Ouais, puis toi t'es un raijai


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Avril 2009)

Comment se faire flasher en dormant.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0QO7T2aiE18&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0QO7T2aiE18&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Un peu toujours d'humour gras mais Le Pen il le fait bien quand même .


----------



## Lalis (12 Avril 2009)

... Brazil


----------



## Flash Gordon (13 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]tm6cqpJvsT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Avril 2009)

J'ai mal pour lui.


----------



## Tekta (13 Avril 2009)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]tm6cqpJvsT4[/YOUTUBE]



Le mec content de son saut, la vie est belle! Le soleil! Les pots qui "kiff" les tricks!
Et d'un moment à l'autre toute sa vie bascule! Ca y est! Mec... tu t'es fait castré


----------



## r0m1 (14 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]fW1-h5BS2XI[/YOUTUBE]​...


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Avril 2009)

Fake !


----------



## Tekta (14 Avril 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Fake !



Lol Fake ou pas, en tout cas moi j'adore


----------



## DeepDark (14 Avril 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> Lol Fake ou pas, en tout cas moi j'adore


Vu à la vitesse à laquelle le poids tombe, le type se serait retrouvé tout tassé  


D'ailleurs même pas sûr que la planche ai tenu le coup 
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

720°

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mt001pBcwjM&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mt001pBcwjM&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2009)

10 minutes de repliques culte :love:


[YOUTUBE]KLbv2OSqfjI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tekta (14 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> 10 minutes de repliques culte :love:
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]KLbv2OSqfjI[/YOUTUBE]



"C'est le genre de type qui boit un bidon d'essence pour pisser sur ton feu de camp" 
Mémorable


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2009)

un ministre qui maîtrise son sujet 

[YOUTUBE]ph6ZeEDnFmc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LedZeFred (15 Avril 2009)

Lalla a dit:


> Ya des balises pour les animations qui ne sont pas issues de youtube ?
> 
> Je vous invite à clicker
> 
> http://www.gizmodo.fr/2009/03/26/le-petit-chaperon-rouge-raconte-par-les-infographistes.html



Je trouve cette vidéo géniale


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2009)

Hadopi Song 

[YOUTUBE]64MF91oiVoA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash Gordon (16 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> un ministre qui maîtrise son sujet
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ph6ZeEDnFmc[/YOUTUBE]



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA la pauvre :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> un ministre qui maîtrise son sujet
> 
> conne conne conne




Aucune hésitations, un sujet connu et maîtrisé de bout en bout... Une expression claire, des arguments bétons et des exemples inattaquables... Nan, franchement c'est du beau !


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Avril 2009)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA la pauvre :rateau:


Pauvres de nous, tu veux dire... 

C'est avec des « erreurs » (ou faux prétextes ?) comme celle-là qu'on nous pond des lois débiles auxquelles on va devoir se plier !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2009)

Sûrement déjà bu mais 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_f7YOD1Ycho&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_f7YOD1Ycho&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sûrement déjà bu mais
> 
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_f7YOD1Ycho&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_f7YOD1Ycho&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



Ah, Groland ! :love:


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Avril 2009)

Un peu d'émotion : Susan Boyle, Britains Got Talent 2009.


----------



## Tekta (16 Avril 2009)

Je pense que tout le monde connaît déjà! 

[DM]x9003r_pac-man-remi-gaillard_fun[/DM]


----------



## Flash Gordon (17 Avril 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> Je pense que tout le monde connaît déjà!
> 
> [DM]x9003r_pac-man-remi-gaillard_fun[/DM]



Le club de golf a dû lui faire mal...


----------



## Tekta (17 Avril 2009)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> Le club de golf a dû lui faire mal...



C'est claire qu'il aurait pu lui casser un truc, ou même lui déchirer l'artère poplité (artère au niveau de la face postérieur de l'articulation du genou) 
Et l'artère fémorale juste un peu au dessus (là où il a tapé d'ailleurs)

En passant :

[YOUTUBE]lGiUiggfDeQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (17 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N6EYrqIn0yI&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N6EYrqIn0yI&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash Gordon (18 Avril 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> C'est claire qu'il aurait pu lui casser un truc, ou même lui déchirer l'artère poplité (artère au niveau de la face postérieur de l'articulation du genou)
> Et l'artère fémorale juste un peu au dessus (là où il a tapé d'ailleurs)
> 
> En passant :
> ...



Il est pas sortit de sa galère, le pauvre... Il faudrait des macs aux gens comme ça, ça leur faciliterait énormément la vie


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Avril 2009)

Scratch Me.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> C'est claire qu'il aurait pu lui casser un truc, ou même lui déchirer l'artère poplité (artère au niveau de la face postérieur de l'articulation du genou)
> Et l'artère fémorale juste un peu au dessus (là où il a tapé d'ailleurs)
> 
> En passant :



Celle-là est pas mal non plus


----------



## Tekta (19 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Celle-là est pas mal non plus



Je l'ai déjà vu pas plus tard qu'hier 
Le mec qui débarque dans le meeting avec ses deux gosses en leur donnant la main! C'est mimi


----------



## manulemafatais (19 Avril 2009)

Y'a des tuto pour tout !

http://vimeo.com/4120182?pg=embed&sec=

Vous bavez d'envie ? C'est étudié pour...
(Le Manu c'est pas moi.)


----------



## Flash Gordon (19 Avril 2009)

manulemafatais a dit:


> Y'a des tuto pour tout !
> 
> http://vimeo.com/4120182?pg=embed&sec=
> 
> ...



Allez, retire ton masque manu :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

[DM]x5odhh_pop-corn-telephone-portable-microon_news?hmz=746162766964656f[/DM]


----------



## Tekta (19 Avril 2009)

Faudra que je teste une fois 
Je ferais un topo sur la dangerosité du téléphone mobile


----------



## brucetp (19 Avril 2009)

déjà vu et c'est un fake, il y a un micro onde sous la table:
http://www.hoaxbuster.com/hoaxliste/hoax.php?idArticle=70746

edit : bizarrement y'a toujours le même téléphone à fond blanc dans la vidéo donc la source est peut etre miniaturisée dans le tel factice.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Mouaif.
Le plus drôle c'est les liens dans la description Dailymotion : illuminati, etc... 

Le grand complot !


----------



## Tekta (19 Avril 2009)

exman22 a dit:


> Des gifs *animés* pour Msn : J'aurai voulu savoir si il était possible de  mettre
> des *...* rikiki sous msn ... il faut aussi que l'autre personne  au bout (du *fil* :
> he: *...* Tenez quelques gifs *animés  sympa* que j'utilise :he:



Je crois qu'on a un Bizuth perdu en vadrouille sur le forum 

Tu t'es trompé de section pour poser ta question 
Va plutôt ici  pour poser ta question


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> Je crois qu'on a un Bizuth perdu en vadrouille sur le forum



Je dirai plutôt :  un bot 

J'appelle la police :modo:


----------



## sylko (20 Avril 2009)

La perfection même... 

http://www.snotr.com/embed/2551


----------



## Tekta (20 Avril 2009)

sylko a dit:


> La perfection même...
> 
> http://www.snotr.com/embed/2551



Pub pour un futur moteur de recherche Firefox ??  
Après les navigateurs, Firefox s'attaque aux moteurs de recherche


----------



## macinside (20 Avril 2009)

Geekerie 

[YOUTUBE]Ht96HJ01SE4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sylko (21 Avril 2009)

sylko a dit:


> La perfection même...
> 
> http://www.snotr.com/embed/2551




Voici leur méthode d'entraînement 

http://www.snotr.com/video/2273


----------



## manulemafatais (21 Avril 2009)

Ethylotest instantanément raté ! :rateau: 

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=14e_1240073298


----------



## Malkovitch (21 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Geekerie
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Ht96HJ01SE4[/YOUTUBE]



'tain le karma pourri, Freddie Mercury ressuscité en oscillo des 70 's.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Avril 2009)

I-Movix SprintCam v3 NAB 2009 showreel


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

Best of  pour iDuck :love:.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cOrsp_szSWM&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cOrsp_szSWM&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tekta (21 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> I-Movix SprintCam v3 NAB 2009 showreel



Ca c'est de la punaise de bonne vidéo HD :afraid:
J'ai toujours beaucoup aimé les ralentis


----------



## Tekta (22 Avril 2009)

[DM]xvkhs?hmz=707265766e657874[/DM]
:rateau:


----------



## DeepDark (22 Avril 2009)

Subprime Animation 


(merci Fubiz)


----------



## Tekta (22 Avril 2009)

[DM]x8umvo_hadopi-anefe-anefe-christine-albane_news[/DM]
Anéfé ... Anéfé!
:rateau:


----------



## DeepDark (22 Avril 2009)

Deuxième et dernière de la soirée : Danny Macaskill 

[YOUTUBE]Z19zFlPah-o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash Gordon (22 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]GL_It-cPQ7M[/YOUTUBE]

Qui est une réponse à : 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jfzwoutoxF4&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jfzwoutoxF4&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/YOUTUBE]

Pour ceux qui veulent s'abrutir un peu


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

Celui-là m'a toujours fait rire 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qOpUfspL8ls&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qOpUfspL8ls&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2009)

passe ta commande au drive avec classe 

[YOUTUBE]-uwY3sjqYX0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tekta (23 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Q8BH5dsoelM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

 "Elle a disparue"


----------



## Flash Gordon (25 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]0J0HdQ7AXoM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2009)

pour les nioubs voila le système de recrutement des modos 

[DM]x1ocsw[/DM]


----------



## tirhum (25 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> pour les nioubs voila le système de recrutement des modos


Oui, oui, bien sûr... 
Et avec tes p'tits bras musclés...
Tu as passé toutes ces épreuves avec brio !...  
_(brio n'est pas un membre inscrit sur le forum...)_


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> _(brio n'est pas un membre inscrit sur le forum...)_



bien sur que si, depuis 2007 même


----------



## tirhum (25 Avril 2009)

Mais tu n'as pas répondu à la question...


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Mais tu n'as pas répondu à la question...



j'ai juste mis en place le système après mon arrivé comme modo en 2001


----------



## tirhum (25 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai juste mis en place le système après mon arrivé comme modo en 2001


P'tits bras, p'tits bras, p'tits bras, p'tits bras !...


----------



## Flash Gordon (25 Avril 2009)

http://vimeo.com/3534334

Très bien fait et touchant


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2009)

heineken, le retour du frigo 

[YOUTUBE]mOvoO6eQDms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Hey Manu 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u1vQRs4jONM&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u1vQRs4jONM&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash Gordon (26 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Cb3daQYLK2A&eurl[/YOUTUBE]

Les branleurs


----------



## Lalis (26 Avril 2009)

Lost and found


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Un autre Francis amusant 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7RzK2mpjnUY&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7RzK2mpjnUY&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash Gordon (26 Avril 2009)

Moui, j'ai vu ça hier soir ! C'était excellent ! :love:


----------



## Tekta (26 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un autre Francis amusant
> 
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7RzK2mpjnUY&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7RzK2mpjnUY&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



J'avais vu ça aussi dans le même genre y a longtemps 

==> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b6GDAZI_oA&feature=related


----------



## Grug (26 Avril 2009)

[DM]x8xqdf_hadopi_fun[/DM]


----------



## macinside (27 Avril 2009)

c'est quoi un geek ? 

[DM]x8sz4f[/DM]

Sinon des pubs avec une tortue 

[YOUTUBE]E1l1uXr_8vc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash Gordon (27 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> c'est quoi un geek ?
> 
> [DM]x8sz4f[/DM]
> 
> ...



Géniales les deux vid'


----------



## Malkovitch (27 Avril 2009)

Lalis a dit:


> Lost and found



MOUHAHAHAHAHAHA.

C'est un festival ce sujet en ce moment, entre la tortue, Francis et les autres  :love: :love:

*10 fruits et légumes frais version jap.*

Désolé le niveau était trop élevé, fallait que je le rabaisse un (gros) coup.


----------



## benjamin (27 Avril 2009)

Laissez-vous faire, Monsieur le Ministre, ça va buzzer.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Avril 2009)

Good bye Josette.


----------



## Tekta (28 Avril 2009)

Remy a encore frappé fort!

[DM]x94b1k_plongee-remi-gaillard_fun[/DM]


----------



## DeepDark (28 Avril 2009)

Y sont con ces jeunes 

:love:


----------



## DeepDark (29 Avril 2009)

Nouvelle vidéo de Fredo Viola * 

Disponible ici : http://www.theturn.tv/
Et glisser le plus gros des cercles au centre 
(désolé, pas moyen d'insérer la vidéo...)

Vous pouvez aussi interagir avec la vidéo 
(et regarder les autres qui valent aussi le détour )




* Quoi? Ça se voit autant que ça?


----------



## Flash Gordon (29 Avril 2009)

[YOUTUBE]o9698TqtY4A&eurl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

Un classique :love:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fTiJLD_2blw&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fTiJLD_2blw&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Mai 2009)

Marin.


----------



## DeepDark (6 Mai 2009)

Dominoes Everywhere


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

J'ai pas trouvé en français :hein:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6vBadGJp1hQ&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6vBadGJp1hQ&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (8 Mai 2009)

Didier Super n'a rien inventé (oui oui on le savait déjà  :sleep, j'avais jamais entendu cette chanson je crois, j'adore 

[YOUTUBE]iOh92O4C1sE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (8 Mai 2009)

Une nouvelle application iPhone.


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Mai 2009)

Lalis a dit:


> Une nouvelle application iPhone.


La brigade des stup' est sur le pied de guerre. Le développeur est activement recherché.


----------



## macinside (9 Mai 2009)

The HUnt for Gollum

un fan film


----------



## missou (10 Mai 2009)

Je sais pas si déjà passée :
[YOUTUBE]aeXAcwriid0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2009)

dans la serie truc débile 

[YOUTUBE]ykwqXuMPsoc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SirG (10 Mai 2009)

Bienvenue à Gaza.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2009)

Qui veut gagner de l'argent en masse ? 
[YOUTUBE]-xgwd5kLiDY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Mai 2009)

Oceansize.


----------



## DeepDark (11 Mai 2009)

Fluid Sculpture 

(et ici)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2009)

Un bon Desproges de temps en temps .


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Mai 2009)

Café Serré.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Kw5oJoUYTb8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NED (15 Mai 2009)

Bon j'ai découvert ça un peu tard, c'est pas d'aujourd'hui mais ça me fait bien marrer. Spéciale dédicace à Pierrou, Gkatarn, Kenobi, Redoch et autres consorts Starwareux....

[YOUTUBE]ZPK5pLiY9oM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (15 Mai 2009)

Bon...
Avec la tonne de vidéos postées ici...
Je ne sais pas si celle-ci à déjà été vue...


[YOUTUBE]Vasc8ghyu1g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2009)

Kuep si tu passes par là 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gw8R86N77PY&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gw8R86N77PY&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

C'est un cas ce gaillard.

Plus d'infos (en anglais).


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2009)

j'ai envi d'apprendre la danse 

[DM]x14xf5[/DM]


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Mai 2009)

Steel Life.


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2009)

a l'eurovision :love:

[YOUTUBE]zKOm8epleTA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (17 Mai 2009)

Le meilleur, Chris Pfeiffer 

[YOUTUBE]No_vqA2A3KY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (18 Mai 2009)

Masquerade 



Et dans un autre registre, "hallucinations auditives"...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]vbJSuduTrPs[/YOUTUBE]

Laptop Hunters: Homeless Frank


----------



## DeepDark (19 Mai 2009)

Vidée d'ouverture du festival OFFF 
De très belles couleurs et la musique qui va avec 


http://www.vimeo.com/4673875


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2009)

tape minou 

[YOUTUBE]Q_udqEp_YR4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (21 Mai 2009)

[DM]x99ein_make-the-girl-dance-baby-baby-baby_music[/DM]


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2009)

c'est a coté de mon taff  la rue mène droit a chatelet


----------



## tirhum (21 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> c'est a coté de mon taff  la rue mène droit a chatelet


Mais tu n'a vu aucune femme nue...


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2009)

cette heure la travail monsieur


----------



## tirhum (21 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> cette heure la travail monsieur


Tu ne parles pas de la même façon que tu écris, j'espère...  
Rassure-moi...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jm9Nqn8uxAg&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jm9Nqn8uxAg&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



Pas mal aussi.


----------



## manulemafatais (21 Mai 2009)

Illumination temporaire


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mai 2009)

:rateau: ... je vous invite à découvrir ce site :

http://www.feartracker.be/

Et surtout n'hésitez pas à utiliser la touche "Q" durant la projection !

 ... pardon !


----------



## macinside (22 Mai 2009)

la peine de sortie la canne a pèche, les requins blanc ça saute tout seul sur le bateau 

[DM]x4z3zn[/DM]


----------



## SirG (22 Mai 2009)

Marre des jeunes qui roulent trop vite dans votre rue?

[YOUTUBE]xR9CoGR3yvM[/YOUTUBE]

I'm coming from the future ...


----------



## Jec (22 Mai 2009)

Ca n'est pas vraiment basé sur de l'image, pt'être un peu gras ... mais parfois bien drôle 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lx1FvSbZKOM&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.barchezmo.com%2Fhallucinations-auditives&feature=player_embedded

_____
Inexcusable vu la date du poste de DeepDark .... 1000 excuses
pas taper...


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Mai 2009)

Jec a dit:


> Ca n'est pas vraiment basé sur de l'image, pt'être un peu gras ... mais parfois bien drôle
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lx1F...lucinations-auditives&feature=player_embedded


Déjà bu (quelques posts plus haut)


----------



## DeepDark (23 Mai 2009)

Real Human Interface 


(véritable coup de coeur)


----------



## DeepDark (24 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]5MeiwLLZjDo[/YOUTUBE]


:style:


----------



## macinside (24 Mai 2009)

Merci la poste 

[DM]x9dap2[/DM]


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Mai 2009)

Yankee Gal.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

Elle parle enfin 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qDX9IW9YlG8&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qDX9IW9YlG8&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]rLdQ3UhLoD4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nobody (27 Mai 2009)

Qui l'achève? Il souffre, non? 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7Gao0ece3BI&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7Gao0ece3BI&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​ 
Sorry si elle a déjà été postée.


----------



## DeepDark (29 Mai 2009)

Sorry, I'm Late :style:


Très belle réalisation


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2009)

course au fromage chez nos amis Anglais 

[YOUTUBE]KOyQBSMeIhM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2009)

c'est des sacrées rigolos chez Audi 

[YOUTUBE]jaJK9WqAvnQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2009)

pubs de bières 

[DM]x8qwzs[/DM]

[DM]x907wf[/DM]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2009)

....At The MTV Movie Awards 2009

[YOUTUBE]0WkC5wdfYng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (3 Juin 2009)

Spéciale dédicace à Khyu qui va sortir le desmo aujourd'hui.

Vroum !


----------



## Arlequin (3 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> ....At The MTV Movie Awards 2009
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zut...[/YOUTUBE]



cette vidéo a été supprimée blablabla

elle a été retirée de DM également, mais je pense que ça doit être celle-ci, non ? 

http://www.wikio.fr/video/1202518

plus d'infos sur ce "coup médiatique": http://www.ozap.com/actu/eminem-au-courant-baron-cohen-mtv-awards-prevu/279564


----------



## DeepDark (6 Juin 2009)

[YOUTUBE]NNGDj9IeAuI[/YOUTUBE]


Ou ici : Home :style:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2009)

[YOUTUBE]PIA_NVf8xQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nobody (6 Juin 2009)

Souvenez-vous d'abord de la bergère. Regardez ensuite la réponse du berger.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Juin 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]PIA_NVf8xQc[/YOUTUBE]




Ce genre de anti-traderisme à la mode à tendance à me les briser, mais sévère...
Les pointer comme bouc-émissaire et responsable de la crise et les montrer comme démons c'est tellement facile et hypocrite alors qu'ils sont loin d'être les seuls responsables... :mouais:
Encore un phénomène de mode :sleep:


----------



## Nephou (6 Juin 2009)

_Allez, pour alimenter dark-Tintin_ 

on rappellera que c&#8217;est une publicité pour Golf 

et en plus c&#8217;est une resucée : voir chez joelapompe


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2009)

C'est juste pour Volkswagen :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pw2-QCXVN2s&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pw2-QCXVN2s&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2009)

Rémi Gaillard ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

Je viens de revoir sur ma téloche et non c'est un chauve .

Ça aurait pu .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je viens de revoir sur ma téloche et non c'est un chauve .
> 
> Ça aurait pu .



Non. Rémi Gaillard, son truc, c'est le foot. 

[DM]x9hp27[/DM]


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Rémi Gaillard ?



Non, Jimmy Jump.


----------



## viruce (9 Juin 2009)

Super clip 
Photos par votre humble serviteur


----------



## DeepDark (10 Juin 2009)

[YOUTUBE]BpWM0FNPZSs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalla (11 Juin 2009)

[YOUTUBE]d7HMb9YcLVs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Kukana (13 Juin 2009)

[DM]x9i509_marcios-in-the-air_creation[/DM]


----------



## DeepDark (14 Juin 2009)

[YOUTUBE]o1GyJpnTN1I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2009)

ils ont de l'humour chez microsoft 

[YOUTUBE]ZUBQknWUEYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## brucetp (16 Juin 2009)

Pas mal fait!

http://www.koreus.com/video/daft-dock.html


----------



## Lalis (16 Juin 2009)

Pour changer, un jeu bien sympa en ligne : Little Wheel 
Chouette musique en plus.


----------



## brucetp (16 Juin 2009)

Des tarés en puissance... :affraid:

[DM]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x419ak_grue-defense-2007-bassequal_extreme[/DM]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juin 2009)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> Des tarés en puissance... :affraid:
> 
> [DM]x419ak[/DM]



Comme ça, c'est mieux. 

EDIT : pas qu'en puissance. Tarés tout court. :afraid:


----------



## havez (16 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Comme ça, c'est mieux.
> 
> EDIT : pas qu'en puissance. Tarés tout court. :afraid:



:afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid:  Au secours, c'est haaaut


----------



## brucetp (16 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Comme ça, c'est mieux.



je comprend pas j'ai mis le permalien entre les balises DM...
t'as fait quoi en plus?


----------



## Lalis (16 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Comme ça, c'est mieux.
> 
> EDIT : pas qu'en puissance. Tarés tout court. :afraid:


C'est insoutenable :afraid:  :sick:  :afraid:


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Juin 2009)

:sick: Beuh... Ça m'a donné le vertige.


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2009)

[DM]kt2qJmpXLZDdXENjua[/DM]

yeahhh


----------



## DeepDark (17 Juin 2009)

Tales of the Unexpected


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2009)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> je comprend pas j'ai mis le permalien entre les balises DM...
> t'as fait quoi en plus?



Il ne faut pas tout mettre. Voir là.


----------



## Arlequin (17 Juin 2009)

sympa

[DM]x6je44_fao-schwarz-big-piano_music[/DM]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2009)

Le moins  que l'on puisse dire est qu'ils ne jouent pas de la musique comme des pieds. :rateau: 

->


----------



## Lalis (17 Juin 2009)

Un clip vidéo subtil et poétique réalisé par des copains de copains.


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Juin 2009)

Lalis a dit:


> Un clip vidéo subtil et poétique réalisé par des copains de copains.



Déjà fait pas les MC Warrior.


----------



## DeepDark (17 Juin 2009)

[YOUTUBE]HQ7R_buZPSo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juin 2009)

[DM]x9h0o2[/DM]


----------



## DeepDark (21 Juin 2009)

Sûrement déjà vu mais je ne m'en lasse pas...


[YOUTUBE]chbEU4i2u3s[/YOUTUBE]


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2009)

la blague qui tue, humour British inside 

[DM]x3ds5a[/DM]


----------



## brucetp (22 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> la blague qui tue, humour British inside
> 
> [DM]x3ds5a[/DM]



toujours aussi bon les monty python!


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Juin 2009)

He's Barack Obama 

[YOUTUBE]kVFdAJRVm94[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (23 Juin 2009)

[YOUTUBE]lAVj2IVC9ko[/YOUTUBE]


C'est aussi un documentaire


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2009)

Pub 

[DM]x3gpph[/DM]


----------



## Romuald (24 Juin 2009)

Un petit Mozinor pour la route ?

Avec un clin d'oeil à Patoch vers 1'30

[YOUTUBE]5zH3jFulU4M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## DeepDark (26 Juin 2009)

[YOUTUBE]dopsdK3BfBs[/YOUTUBE]


Une belle réussite


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juin 2009)

Magnifique !


----------



## DeepDark (27 Juin 2009)

[YOUTUBE]qL8T2IQHy8M[/YOUTUBE]


(C0rentin )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2009)

Merci de penser à moi :love: .

Génial !


----------



## rizoto (28 Juin 2009)

Pour Alèm, aCLR et les autres cyclistes du forum !

[YOUTUBE]gAethD1Io_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SirG (28 Juin 2009)

Belle musique pour une vidéo très parlante. Il ne faut cependant pas oublier que l'inverse est également vrai, les deux-roues (cyclistes ou motards) qui ne respectent pas (ou ne connaissent pas) le code de la route (stop, feu tricolore, ...). 

Et voilà pourquoi je n'aime pas circuler dans les grandes villes, et Paris en premier.


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Juin 2009)

Red Rabbit.


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z9pLoro1xik&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z9pLoro1xik&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


petite vidéo maison


----------



## Gwen (1 Juillet 2009)

Excellente la chute, dans tous les sens du terme.

Je ne m'y attendais pas malgré le titre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juillet 2009)

[DM]x8sghl[/DM]


----------



## itako (2 Juillet 2009)

http://vimeo.com/5265672


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juillet 2009)

Je ne sais pas combien il y a de niveaux de dossiers mais il doit y en avoir un sacré paquet.


----------



## Lalis (2 Juillet 2009)

La Belgique

coucou: aux Macgéens d'outre Quiévrain*)




* effectivement, ça dépend sur quelle rive on est... Tout est question de point de vue


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2009)

Lalis a dit:


> La Belgique
> 
> coucou: aux Macgéens d'outre Quiévrain*)
> 
> ...



il faut faire comme ça 

[YOUTUBE]ddxRJrPOo1o[/YOUTUBE]

mais c'est énorme :love:


----------



## Lalis (2 Juillet 2009)

Oui, je sais, pour les balises... J'ai la flemme :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2009)

Lalis a dit:


> La Belgique
> 
> coucou: aux Macgéens d'outre Quiévrain*)



Pour continuer dans la même veine :

[YOUTUBE]KV8mzQw-SVo[/YOUTUBE] 

*Bert Kruismans @ Rochefort*


L'artiste est vraiment flamand, ce n'est pas un francophone qui prend l'accent...


----------



## Arlequin (3 Juillet 2009)

Lalis a dit:


> Oui, je sais, pour les balises... J'ai la flemme :rateau:




j'peux plus t'bouler mais le coeur y est


----------



## SirG (3 Juillet 2009)

[YOUTUBE]vejqGtiHx88[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2009)

Et vous ? Vous avez les mains où&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2009)




----------



## SirG (3 Juillet 2009)

[YOUTUBE]9mJBUc74cBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (4 Juillet 2009)

Web site story :love:


----------



## havez (4 Juillet 2009)

[YOUTUBE]6kxDxLAjkO8&[/YOUTUBE]

Super     (tant que sa donne un peu de sourire  )


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Juillet 2009)

havez a dit:


> Super     (tant que sa donne un peu de sourire  )


Attention.

Il ne faut mettre que le numéro de la vidéo entre les balises [YOUTUBE] insérées par 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, et non l'adresse Internet complète.

Ainsi [YOUTUBE]6kxDxLAjkO8[/YOUTUBE] donnera :

[YOUTUBE]6kxDxLAjkO8[/YOUTUBE]

Sinon, déjà bu... mais ça fait toujours plaisir à revoir.


----------



## Lalis (5 Juillet 2009)

La fin du monde est proche ! C'est Fox News qui le dit, alors ça doit être vrai...
De l'art de parler pendant près de 7 minutes d'un livre qu'on n'a pas lu (Pierre Bayard fait des émules inattendus).

[YOUTUBE]ZKyi2qNskJc[/YOUTUBE]​
Wéééééé ! J'ai réussi à insérer une vidéo correctement !


----------



## DeepDark (6 Juillet 2009)

[YOUTUBE]vN83DfmH9Tw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2009)

Ali G fait de la prévention contre la drogue 

[YOUTUBE]XG903kauJ-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## two (8 Juillet 2009)

Sushi Express

[YOUTUBE]NPOK9Vuy56U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## meskh (9 Juillet 2009)

[YOUTUBE]xB9fhjnJcB0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chang (9 Juillet 2009)

Une bourde magnifique, pleine de dedain, de mediocrite et le tout repete, tres clairement, en toute sincerite ... vive les Yoghourts libres !!!! 

*VIDEO ICI*



Merci Bernard ... une belle langue de bois a cause de trop de yoghourts ...  ...​


----------



## DeepDark (9 Juillet 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Une bourde magnifique, pleine de dedain, de mediocrite et le tout repete, tres clairement, en toute sincerite ... vive les Yoghourts libres !!!!
> 
> *VIDEO ICI*
> 
> ...


Yoghourts?

:love:


----------



## rizoto (9 Juillet 2009)

Hommage original a MJ dans Stockholm

[YOUTUBE]je1KOcBYGjM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juillet 2009)

[YOUTUBE]5_dDuj_B8D4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bladrak (12 Juillet 2009)

[YOUTUBE]ORjOmiluonc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## meskh (13 Juillet 2009)

[YOUTUBE]WbCTouTdGU4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (13 Juillet 2009)

Mathémagique !


----------



## two (17 Juillet 2009)

White Box


----------



## macinside (20 Juillet 2009)

hallaler sa cote de porc :love:

[DM]x7ntta[/DM]​


----------



## Kukana (22 Juillet 2009)

[DM]/x8xq48_billie-jean-arr-dale-campbell_music?pagination=1:15[/DM]

j'ai beaucoup aimé perso


----------



## Lalis (22 Juillet 2009)

J'ai un penchant pour le cirque, la prestidigitation et les magiciens...
Par exemple ce numéro 

Et une spéciale dédicace à Scub et ses petits camarades des profondeurs


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Jgjuv7q31-E[/YOUTUBE]


Brigade hadopi


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2009)

il a la forme :love:

[YOUTUBE]vIRQf0S3oD0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## havez (26 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> il a la forme :love:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]vIRQf0S3oD0[/YOUTUBE]



Papa est en forme en dirait


----------



## DeepDark (27 Juillet 2009)

Red Rabbit


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DEPNIF4vS0I&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DEPNIF4vS0I&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SirG (1 Août 2009)

[YOUTUBE]4-94JhLEiN0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2009)

[YOUTUBE]sscYIVx4CgY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2009)

Fail: quand une démolition d'immeuble tourne mal

[YOUTUBE]Oyaz5_2cB2Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (4 Août 2009)

Tain Hitler à pompé sur mon avatar ! 








Déjà bu j'imagine mais j'adore :love:

EDIT : puisque qu'il y a des fans.


----------



## krystof (5 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


>



La fabuleuse interprétation de Highway to Heil, dont on ne parle jamais assez.


----------



## DeepDark (6 Août 2009)

[YOUTUBE]2_HXUhShhmY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Août 2009)

Alors hier soir, moi je comatais devant les clips poucrates de virgin17, et je suis tombé là-dessus :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_cFM71EMJEU&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_cFM71EMJEU&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


Le mec derrière m'a tellement fait rire que j'ai réussi à regarder jusqu'au bout. 
J'adore son style, ses regards énamourés à Douchka, son sourire béat, tout.
Et puis chaipas, il a une propension à rendre une chorégraphie déjà ridicule encore plus nase. 
Je suis over fan de Douchka maintenant. 
:love:


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Août 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Alors hier soir, moi je comatais devant les clips poucrates de virgin17, et je suis tombé là-dessus :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_cFM71EMJEU&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_cFM71EMJEU&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Moi j'ai toujours été fan de Douchka, mais mon imagination l'a toujours vue au delà de cette bassesse musicale...


PS : ils veulent pas que je te file des discos... tout ça, tout ça...


----------



## DeepDark (7 Août 2009)

[YOUTUBE]FqQi2EEx9QI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (8 Août 2009)

[DM]xbkhp_pub-malabar-bubblicious-beach-babe_ads[/DM]


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Août 2009)

Miam!


----------



## DeepDark (10 Août 2009)

Mosaïque Urbaine #01#


----------



## DeepDark (12 Août 2009)

http://vimeo.com/5758269  :love:

(incroyablement réalisée...)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Août 2009)

[YOUTUBE]oiNaadVOQEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (14 Août 2009)

Les hallucinations auditives, J'avoue je me suis bien marré


----------



## filochard (14 Août 2009)

15 petites minutes fendante:

http://www.iphonegen.fr/forums/viewtopic.php?id=18392

J'ai bien aimé, c'est tellement vrai...


----------



## macinside (15 Août 2009)

[DM]x4xrij[/DM]

Calgon !!!!!!!


----------



## two (20 Août 2009)

1-2-3, les petits soldats...


----------



## havez (20 Août 2009)

[YOUTUBE]t_HO6rUfT5o[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## DeepDark (24 Août 2009)

[YOUTUBE]4qsWFFuYZYI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2009)

[YOUTUBE]I_DYpOUyYWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (24 Août 2009)

RAh tain c'est chiant de pas pouvoir poser des vidéos si c'est pas du youtube/googol/dm...

La porte de placard Chewbacca.


----------



## DeepDark (24 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> RAh tain c'est chiant de pas pouvoir poser des vidéos si c'est pas du youtube/googol/dm...
> 
> La porte de placard Chewbacca.



[YOUTUBE]wIV8jHnfwP8[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## Lalis (24 Août 2009)

Un classique revisité

[YOUTUBE]iKhKVR1bovk[/YOUTUBE]


Dans un tout autre style, spot de prévention routière dans le genre réaliste : éloignez les enfants et accrochez-vous :afraid:​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2009)

[YOUTUBE]pgqTS3XcAuI[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgqTS3XcAuI


----------



## tirhum (25 Août 2009)

Aaaah, Raquel Welch !... :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Aaaah, Raquel Welch !... :love: :love:



Et oui! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## DeepDark (28 Août 2009)

http://vimeo.com/6223439


----------



## Grug (30 Août 2009)

[YOUTUBE]JhUnsFWbuIs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## manulemafatais (30 Août 2009)

[YOUTUBE]ZPpDN0coscA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2009)

Pas très sympa  

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/peZfysDfXtk&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/peZfysDfXtk&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]4S3C4AC908w[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4S3C4AC908w


----------



## Romuald (2 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]w98O_Gb-euc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Tekta (3 Septembre 2009)

C'est les soldes chez Apple!!


----------



## DeepDark (3 Septembre 2009)

The Longest Way 1.0.

(loin...)​


----------



## Lalis (3 Septembre 2009)

Jeu de cartes


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Septembre 2009)

Lalis a dit:


> Jeu de cartes


Trop fort !


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]XyK9hOrJgkc[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h02 ----------

[YOUTUBE]n4U0IIULWv0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (5 Septembre 2009)

Ah, Top gear ! une des ces émissions qui feraient presque aimer la bagnole ! 
Excellent 

Tiens, pour pas flooder, avez-vous pensé à faire votre prière du soir ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]4Li129UrLJM[/YOUTUBE]


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> vidéo
> 
> 
> :love: :love: :love:



Ca me rappelle ces pubs :

[YOUTUBE]3bwhBE_iw6k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]rVaU5txlOO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ytPXxrGYT5g&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ytPXxrGYT5g&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2009)

Désillusions par SMS 

[YOUTUBE]Dlinq4U-LPw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (6 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Désillusions par SMS
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Dlinq4-LPw[/YOUTUBE]



Tu t'es senti concerné ?


----------



## itako (6 Septembre 2009)

Il me fait penser au jeux d'acteur de Dupontel dans Bernie.
Le mec il a l'air de s'éclater chez lui, mais jme demande si il fait souvant venir du monde 

Bon maintenant j'ai envie de mourir.


----------



## macinside (7 Septembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Tu t'es senti concerné ?



tu tout


----------



## rizoto (9 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]2iYZy2xyR-g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Septembre 2009)

(Ce qui est dingue, c'est que je me suis souvenu de cette liste d'ingrédients, alors que je n'ai pas joué à Monkey Island depuis dix ou quinze ans !)


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]I4U6T_BB1N8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (10 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]3ycBGkLkEkg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]-EKv5Yf8D_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2009)

papa est un voleur de flamby 

[DM]x9xleb[/DM]


----------



## Craquounette (13 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]M55BBMCnDN0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]dEDa2U05O-U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2009)

Toy soldiers


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Septembre 2009)

Test du marshmallow: bourreau d'enfants !!!


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Septembre 2009)

Là, ça fait mal...

[YOUTUBE]W1czBcnX1Ww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (15 Septembre 2009)

Out of Time.


----------



## Romuald (15 Septembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Toy soldiers




Hum


----------



## theozdevil (17 Septembre 2009)

La nature est quand meme bien faite 
http://www.koreus.com/video/partition-musique-oiseaux-fil-electrique.html


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2009)

Just so great is Apple! Don't you agree?

http://www.ecrans.fr/Apple-formidable-incroyable-et,8128.html?xtor=EPR-450206


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2009)

Bah, au début de mes aventures sur pc j'avais droit de la part des journalistes à des exclamations que les "ahurissantes" fréquences de 25 MHz, les éléphantesques 2 mo de ram et les disques durs de titans de 100 mo... Quand il s'agit de nous vendre quelque chose...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]iELQ-qHNrqs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pierrou (19 Septembre 2009)

Ben de toutes façons si c'est Steve qui le dit c'est forcément vrai d'abord !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Septembre 2009)

Really, really, really, really, really, really, really...


----------



## tirhum (19 Septembre 2009)

Boring, boring, boring, boring...


----------



## Macuserman (19 Septembre 2009)

Incredible, awesome, gorgeous, amazing. That's way easy, incredible, easy, fantastic&#8230;!


----------



## meskh (20 Septembre 2009)

[DM]x9mmsc_couillebleue[/DM]


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]ExZ0i04pSeY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]69pKXewkqdc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## DeepDark (26 Septembre 2009)

Timescapes Timelapse.


----------



## havez (27 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]ccLii4dBDM8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grug (28 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]kZx1w8R-ca8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (29 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]kFKHaFJzUb4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]tZqAGJZEYe8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Da-nnkWeAOg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (2 Octobre 2009)

tu a soif ? appel monsieur biere 

[YOUTUBE]lQNtPw_8ES8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## two (4 Octobre 2009)

chop cup  
http://vimeo.com/6782769


----------



## Grug (6 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]ivg56TX9kWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Octobre 2009)

Suicide bird ?

[YOUTUBE]g0G9vDKcdLg&hl=fr&fs=1&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (7 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]hWq2zOeap9Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> * Si j'avais une queue *


 Faut-il y voir un message subliminal, disons... déplacé ?


----------



## JPTK (7 Octobre 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Faut-il y voir un message subliminal, disons... déplacé ?



Peut-être c'est fait exprès !


----------



## Kukana (7 Octobre 2009)

Dans ce genre ? 
[YOUTUBE]73fCLx-mFLg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (8 Octobre 2009)

Kukana a dit:


> Dans ce genre ?
> [YOUTBE]73fCLx-mFLg[/YOUTUBE]



Vraiment nimp :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZHU3gQ1utD8&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZHU3gQ1utD8&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (9 Octobre 2009)

L'art de rue, le théâtre de rue, mes plus belles émotions avec les concerts.






Royal Deluxe et ses géants en est la parfaite illustration, le génie des grands, pour tous.
On peut visionner le reportage, pour la commémoration des 20 ans de la chute du mur, pendant encore quelques heures sur ARTE.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Im0BKEMK4zM&hl=fr&fs=1&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (10 Octobre 2009)

faisez gaffe aux moucherons 

[YOUTUBE]gPrlYU_n14s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Octobre 2009)

Monsieur COK.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DV6h9N9-aGo&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DV6h9N9-aGo&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nlluUC3etL4&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nlluUC3etL4&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]3Lp3s4ygDw0[/YOUTUBE]

Le local des modos  Bon, je sors, et vite


----------



## havez (17 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]xcxF9oz9Cu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]E1MWKkwfWPs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## JPTK (18 Octobre 2009)

gay et misogyne, un nouveau concept, le néo beauf


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]oHDwKT564Kk[/YOUTUBE]



PS: Dans le même genre, si vous rappelez, il y a quelques années, des Macs Mini arrivaient déjà à piloter un 4x4... mais cette fois sans aucune intervention humaine.







(Vidéos par ici et par là)


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]hmZyHQaArRg[/YOUTUBE]​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h46 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> gay et misogyne, un nouveau concept, le néo beauf



Ceci dit venant d'une vieille pédale de luxe comme toi qui n'assume pas  c'est petit


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Fonctionnaire française



Tiens, toumaï a trouvé un job. Cool.


----------



## two (18 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]b36Yi-Pb1wM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalla (19 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Guh5vrwtC80[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## manulemafatais (19 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]EOm18c5Btiw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]B4eBMisCLXo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Octobre 2009)

En cherchant bien, tu dois pouvoir la poster dans deux ou trois autres fils...


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> En cherchant bien, tu dois pouvoir la poster dans deux ou trois autres fils...



Faudrait un fil des vidéos animées sympa mais de droite 
Moi sinon je regarde, amorphe, stoïque, et j'attends que quelque chose se passe avant de me dire... :

*AH MAIS C'EST DE L'HUMOUR DE DROITE JE POUVAIS PAS COMPRENDRE SUIS-JE BÊTE !!!*


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Faudrait un fil des vidéos animées sympa mais de droite
> Moi sinon je regarde, amorphe, stoïque, et j'attends que quelque chose se passe avant de me dire... :
> 
> *AH MAIS C'EST DE L'HUMOUR DE DROITE JE POUVAIS PAS COMPRENDRE SUIS-JE BÊTE !!!*



Tu verras le numéro 2, il tape aussi à droite. DOnc tes allusions à la con...
Cela dit depuis le temps on est habitué...
Quand je pense qu'en tant que modo on ne peut pas ignorer les posteurs qui nous gonflent :sleep:


----------



## Arlequin (22 Octobre 2009)

la moustache te sied à merveille mon fab


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Octobre 2009)

Ah, arrêtez de vous chamailler, hein!


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu verras le numéro 2, il tape aussi à droite. DOnc tes allusions à la con...
> Cela dit depuis le temps on est habitué...
> Quand je pense qu'en tant que modo on ne peut pas ignorer les posteurs qui nous gonflent :sleep:



Nan mais c'était pour rire hein 
C'était juste une façon de prendre des gants pour dire que c'était tout simplement À CHIER, droite ou gauche, tu comprends mieux maintenant ? C'est de la merde cette vidéo, les acteurs sont ultra nuls, on dirait que ça a vingt ans d'âge et en plus les vannes elles aussi sont même pas dignes d'un repas de famille, tu comprends mieux là ? 

ps : quant à l'allusion "humour de droite", c'est même pas de moi mais c'est un CDB vert qui me disait "tu peux pas comprendre, c'est de l'humour de droite", donc tu vois si je suis con, et bah on est plusieurs.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Octobre 2009)

T'es vraiment rude JPTK! Faut bien que les chaînes de la TNT que personne ne regarde aient des truc a programmer!  
Et je suis sur que ça peut faire marrer dans un PMU entre les résultats des courses et ceux du loto.

Franchement Fab'Fab, ne le prend pas mal c'est pas toi qui a écrit les "textes" mais tu trouve ça marrant toi? 
Même le bébête show c'était meilleur.

Et pour tout dire je suis pas sur d'avoir envie de voir le 2 de droite ou de gauche.


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et je suis sur que ça peut faire marrer dans un PMU entre les résultats des courses et ceux du loto.



QUI T'A RÉVÉLÉ LE COEUR DE CIBLE ??


----------



## macinside (22 Octobre 2009)

les pub microsoft c'est plus vraiment ça ... au lancement de windows 95 ont avait les Stones ... aujourd'hui on a Charline 

[YOUTUBE]9Vmhs1lqyDI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2009)

Je m'attendais à ce genre de commentaires ici.
Aux vues de ceux que je reçois par ailleurs et qui sont tous positifs, je repense à cette phrase de Patrick Schulman (Réalisateur):
"Le problème avec vous les intellos, c'est qu'on vous fait un plan de 20 minutes sur un oeuf, tout de suite vous voyez les mouillettes, Christophe Colomb, l'Amérique, Yul Brinner.
Avec les cons comme moi, ça ne marche pas. On s'emmerde et on se tire.
Parvenir à intéresser même les cons, c'est ce qui demande le plus d'intelligence."


----------



## JPTK (23 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je m'attendais à ce genre de commentaires ici.
> Aux vues de ceux que je reçois par ailleurs et qui sont tous positifs, je repense à cette phrase de Patrick Schulman (Réalisateur):
> "Le problème avec vous les intellos, c'est qu'on vous fait un plan de 20 minutes sur un oeuf, tout de suite vous voyez les mouillettes, Christophe Colomb, l'Amérique, Yul Brinner.
> Avec les cons comme moi, ça ne marche pas. On s'emmerde et on se tire.
> Parvenir à intéresser même les cons, c'est ce qui demande le plus d'intelligence."



Bah poste sur youtube, tu verras bien.

C'est beau de se cacher derrière ce genre phrase que tu cites, je ne me sens en aucun cas concerné, et bon, traiter JP-Miss et moi même d'intellos, faut y aller fort quand même 

Ce que je trouve le plus lamentable, c'est l'écriture. Prenons par exemple le sketch sur la clope :

- Le mec a une clope à la bouche
- L'autre lui dit "ah mais tu refumes ??"
- Nan je fume pas... je bouffe (et il mange la clope)
(rire)

Fallait l'écrire quand même, des heures de travail en perspective, un sens accru du quotidien des français, un ton volontairement provocateur et une imagination débordante.

Pire encore, le sketch sur Aubry, de mémoire :

- Aubry c'est un homme non ? 
- Bah nan elle dit trop de conneries
- Ah bah ouai t'as raison c'est forcément une femme.
(rire)

Nan mais ils ont travaillés avant d'écrire ça ou c'est une blague qui a fait rire leur amis dans un café avec une soirée trop arrosée ?

Je résume... Martine Aubry ça peut pas être un homme parce qu'elle dit trop de connerie.
Si on décortique, il se moque de son physique (qui certe s'apparente plus à un chauffeur routier) et joue l'extrême provocation en jouant les misogynes.

Mais moi je dit que c'est délirant une telle imagination !!
C'est tellement bien écrit ! Politiquement incorrect en plus !!
Maintenant je te comprends, c'est plus simple de dire qu'on est des cons élitistes et je sais pas quoi.

Ou alors JPMiss a raison et c'est vraiment de l'humour de droite


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> - Le mec a une clope à la bouche
> - L'autre lui dit "ah mais tu refumes ??"
> - Nan je fume pas... je bouffe (et il mange la clope)
> (rire)



Celui là m'a fait rire.
Suis-je de droite ?
Hé hé.

Les deux autres, non.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Celui là m'a fait rire.
> Suis-je de droite ?
> Hé hé.
> 
> Les deux autres, non.



Alors on peut dire que tu es de droite, mais que tu portes à gauche.


----------



## JPTK (23 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Suis-je de droite ?



Ça se trouve !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Bah poste sur youtube, tu verras bien.
> 
> C'est beau de se cacher derrière ce genre phrase que tu cites, je ne me sens en aucun cas concerné, et bon, traiter JP-Miss et moi même d'intellos, faut y aller fort quand même
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que poster des photos de ton cul, déposer des "paidai" partout sur le forum et tes dialogues entre toi et toi avec tes multipseudos montrent une réflexion impressionnante, un effort de recherche qui touche au confins du génie créatif et de l'humour.
Je ne parle même pas de ton discours politique.
Tu vois, en fait, ces deux mecs, c'est toi. Toi et tes posts à longueur d'années sur ce forum. Ca vole pas plus haut. Mais la seule différence, c'est que là, c'est voulu, fait exprès. Eh oui. Ca fait donc partie des choses que tu ne sais pas faire.
Alors si tu veux, c'est de l'humour de droite. Si tu veux, ça n'est même pas de l'humour. Si tu veux, c'est mauvais. Mais il y a une chose que tu ne veux certainement pas et qui transpire dans tes posts à longueur de pages : tu es une caricature. Tu es tout ce que tu dis détester. En pire. 
Tu crois avoir une conscience de la société et de ce qui est bien ou pas, mais redescend sur terre. Tu n'en as même pas l'ombre de l'espoir d'une. 
Les gens comme toi ont une position confortable. Critiquer et ne rien faire. Continue de pédaler dans ta merde puisque tu ne sais faire que ça.
Continue de baver et d'harceler les nanas en MP en leur balançant des photos de toi à poil.
Et surtout, ne sors pas la tête du sable.
Merde tu es.
Merde tu resteras.
Su ce tu retournes à l'anonymat dont tu n'aurais pas dû sortir pour moi.


----------



## JPTK (23 Octobre 2009)

Oh quel pertinence... 
Bizarrement ça me fait ni chaud ni froid, alors que certaines critiques me touche profondément car je suis très sensible, mais là c'est tellement à côté de la plaque que bon je ne peux que rire.
Et cerise sur le gâteau, les pseudo multiples, qui prouvent à quel point tu es à la rue car je n'en ai qu'un seul ! Ça t'arrivera jamais à le croire décidément, dommage qu'il n'y ait pas un moyen de le vérifier clairement :rateau:

Moi en tout cas, si je fais rire mes amis et ma famille lors des festivités diverses, j'ai jamais eu la prétention de croire que ça pourrait aller au delà de ce cercle très restreint, contrairement aux 2 gugus de tête2cons.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2009)

CQFD.


----------



## JPTK (23 Octobre 2009)

Ouai enfin moi je me sens pas obligé de m'en prendre à toi personnellement, toi si apparemment, j'ai critiqué cette vidéo pourrie avant de savoir que tu y étais impliqué, enfin bref, je voulais pas être méchant et désolé si je t'ai blessé.


----------



## Coxxinel (23 Octobre 2009)

Cette fois-ci c'est la bonne ! ^^ 
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xatp13_total-relooking-45_fun

(je suis une vraie nioube, j'arrive pas à mettre la vidéo avec les balises DM :/)


----------



## havez (23 Octobre 2009)

Coxxinel a dit:


> Cette fois-ci c'est la bonne ! ^^
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xatp13_total-relooking-45_fun
> 
> (je suis une vraie nioube, j'arrive pas à mettre la vidéo avec les balises DM :/)


  Comme ca  : 

[DM]xatp13_total-relooking-45_fun[/DM]


----------



## banafouf (24 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est vrai que poster des photos de ton cul, déposer des "paidai" partout sur le forum et tes dialogues entre toi et toi avec tes multipseudos montrent une réflexion impressionnante, un effort de recherche qui touche au confins du génie créatif et de l'humour.
> Je ne parle même pas de ton discours politique.
> Tu vois, en fait, ces deux mecs, c'est toi. Toi et tes posts à longueur d'années sur ce forum. Ca vole pas plus haut. Mais la seule différence, c'est que là, c'est voulu, fait exprès. Eh oui. Ca fait donc partie des choses que tu ne sais pas faire.
> Alors si tu veux, c'est de l'humour de droite. Si tu veux, ça n'est même pas de l'humour. Si tu veux, c'est mauvais. Mais il y a une chose que tu ne veux certainement pas et qui transpire dans tes posts à longueur de pages : tu es une caricature. Tu es tout ce que tu dis détester. En pire.
> ...


 
moi qui connait personnellement jptk pour l'avoir rencontré une fois en vrai je ne peux que souscrire à ces propos qui tapent dans le mille 
c'est troublant de réalité 

pour affiner le portrait du susnommé jptk, j'ajouterais qu'il a des problemes d'erection sauf lorsqu'il est en présence de petits animaux


----------



## JPTK (25 Octobre 2009)

oh mais quel pourri, j'avais pas vu ce post


----------



## bokeh (25 Octobre 2009)

banafouf a dit:


> pour affiner le portrait du susnommé jptk, j'ajouterais qu'il a des problemes d'erection sauf lorsqu'il est en présence de petits animaux



TROP VRAI !!!!
Pis y fait rien qu'à recycler sur MacGé les bons mots que d'autres font sur Jamrek... l'enflure 

En revanche je partage ses réticences en matière d'humour


----------



## JPTK (25 Octobre 2009)

bokeh a dit:


> TROP VRAI !!!!
> Pis y fait rien qu'à recycler sur MacGé les bons mots que d'autres font sur Jamrek... l'enflure
> 
> En revanche je partage ses réticences en matière d'humour




Je ne fais qu'imiter le GRAND banafouf, je m'en inspire tout du moins, j'apporte aussi ma petite touche personnel en étant plus vulgaire 

Mais qui es-tu sur jamrek bordel ??

Pour ne pas flooder :

[DM]x7ran5_le-grand-jeu_shortfilms[/DM]


----------



## banafouf (26 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> [DM]x7ran5_le-grand-jeu_shortfilms[/DM]



haaa mais c'est encore plus pourri que les trucs de fabfab meme moi j'ai deviné la fin dès les 30 1eres secondes


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Octobre 2009)

Étrange... Je remarque que c'est un thème qui est souvent abordé ces temps-ci...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Octobre 2009)

banafouf a dit:


> moi qui connait personnellement jptk pour l'avoir rencontré une fois en vrai je ne peux que souscrire à ces propos qui tapent dans le mille
> c'est troublant de réalité
> 
> pour affiner le portrait du susnommé jptk, j'ajouterais qu'il a des problemes d'erection sauf lorsqu'il est en présence de petits animaux



Pourquoi ça ne m'étonne pas qu'il poste là? :sleep:


----------



## krystof (27 Octobre 2009)

Chacun s'y reconnaîtra

C'est pas Bassman le troisième ? 

Quoiqu'il en soit, tous des têtes de n&#339;uds !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Octobre 2009)

même pas mal... 

[YOUTUBE]8sQpwU6iDW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (27 Octobre 2009)

Trop facile...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]pes7qYWNngQ[/YOUTUBE]

*GIULIANO*


----------



## Arlequin (27 Octobre 2009)

pôv gosse
on verra à quoi il ressemblera dans 10 ans


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Octobre 2009)

c'est très moche, détruire un enfant comme ça...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Octobre 2009)

Le futur tube de l'été 2010?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]V4QLFVrZ-fw[/YOUTUBE]

*U2 on YouTube - Live from the Rose Bowl*


:love:


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Octobre 2009)

Poubelle ... sans fond ?
[YOUTUBE]5xUW3yfvaNg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (29 Octobre 2009)

Enorme le petit journal sur ce coup


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Enorme le petit journal sur ce coup


Marche plus. 
Le revoilà:

[YOUTUBE]iy0lldELxUs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Octobre 2009)

ben, il le dit dès le début : 


> "...un discours que vous avez déjà entendu..."


  :sleep:

Bien joué en tout cas pour "Canal"...


----------



## Grug (29 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]HusokNYOPSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> HusokNYOPSY


Clerks! :love:


----------



## Chang (30 Octobre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]B-XHdkCsc5U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## DeepDark (30 Octobre 2009)

Between.


----------



## Arlequin (2 Novembre 2009)

Canal +, The Art of Making Stories


----------



## manulemafatais (2 Novembre 2009)

Tout au ralenti et en noir et blanc... Bien sympa je trouve.

[YOUTUBE]CyiIvrPW4BY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (4 Novembre 2009)

Déprimé(e) ? Try this.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Lalis (6 Novembre 2009)

En-chanter le quotidien...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]a-1NjaLpITw[/YOUTUBE]

*Henri-Georges Clouzot's Inferno - Film Clip 2*


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Novembre 2009)

Tout est bien qui fini bien.


----------



## Kleinepopo (7 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]nah3nMStXV4[/YOUTUBE]


Some bears...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]51HBUnp_mtU[/YOUTUBE]

pixar


----------



## itako (8 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ImowkpTfAw4&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ImowkpTfAw4&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7EYAUazLI9k&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7EYAUazLI9k&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Novembre 2009)

Sarkosette aussi


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2009)

Je sais, c'est pas bien de se moquer, mais là c'est difficile de faire autrement:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RJlPEHL85Ig&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RJlPEHL85Ig&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h10 ----------




Dos Jones a dit:


> Sarkosette aussi



Impossible de lire. Que ce soit en cliquant sur le lien ou en téléchargeant le fichier lié et en essayant de lire avec VLC ou quicktime.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Impossible de lire. Que ce soit en cliquant sur le lien ou en téléchargeant le fichier lié et en essayant de lire avec VLC ou quicktime.



J'ai très bien réussi à le lire. Tu as essayé "Ouvrir avec QuickTime" ?


----------



## Arlequin (10 Novembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Impossible de lire. Que ce soit en cliquant sur le lien ou en téléchargeant le fichier lié et en essayant de lire avec VLC ou quicktime.





iDuck a dit:


> J'ai très bien réussi à le lire. Tu as essayé "Ouvrir avec QuickTime" ?



ça s'ouvre "tout seul" chez moi (FF)


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Novembre 2009)

Pareil chez moi (Safari).


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai très bien réussi à le lire. Tu as essayé "Ouvrir avec QuickTime" ?



Rien à faire, ça reste bloqué sur "chargement de la séquence en cour".
J'ai téléchargé le fichier (plusieurs fois) et même VLC refuse de le lire.
Et en faisant "lire les informations" sur ce fichier, je trouves comme codecs: WMA2 et WMV2. Des codecs microsoft, c'est normal?


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Novembre 2009)

Chez moi sous Quicktime, je trouve les codecs WMV 8 et WMA 9.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Et en faisant "lire les informations" sur ce fichier, je trouves comme codecs: WMA2 et WMV2. Des codecs microsoft, c'est normal?



J'ai la même chose. Et à la base, ça doit du WMV, qui est géré par QuickTime sous Mac OS X (avec Flip4Mac). Donc a priori oui, c'est normal.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2009)

C'était Flip4Mac qui merdait, j'ai réinstallé et ça marche maintenant.


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Novembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> C'était Flip4Mac qui merdait, j'ai réinstallé et ça marche maintenant.


Ben voilà Ç'aurait été dommage de passer à côté


----------



## Kleinepopo (10 Novembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Je sais, c'est pas bien de se moquer, mais là c'est difficile de faire autrement:
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RJlPEHL85Ig&hl=fr&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RJlPEHL85Ig&hl=fr&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



Olaaaa! C'est du lourd!!!!


----------



## Lalis (11 Novembre 2009)

Clin d'il pour initiés 

[YOUTUBE]FOHJUrcVdJk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Lalis (12 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]jEjUAnPc2VA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## two (12 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]qHD8Xf5Rnvo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Novembre 2009)

Pour ceux qui veulent une autre vision de la "gestion de l'espace cuisine" 

Cliquetis, émincés d'oreilles, installation musicale immersive pour automates et ustensiles de cuisine, par Valentin Durif


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2009)

Le singe et la grenouille  (interdit aux enfants )

Une petite gerbe pour finir  

[DM]xb4pgg[/DM]


----------



## Lalis (13 Novembre 2009)

Beuuuuurk ! J'ai pas pu regarder jusqu'au bout :sick:

Pour vous remettre, quelques minutes de chorégraphie, avec juste deux mains au bout de deux bras...

[YOUTUBE]slblK2zL_ts[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2009)

*3600 secondes d'extase Christiane Charette entrevue avec Xavier  Dolan

*[youtube]_Au70UQj42E[/youtube]


----------



## Lalis (14 Novembre 2009)

Scène de crime

[DM]x8dc4i[/DM]​


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Novembre 2009)

Ben maintenant on sait pourquoi il bouge tout le temps&#8230;


----------



## macinside (14 Novembre 2009)

vous connaissez l'histoire de Paf Paf le loup ? 

[YOUTUBE]X4wmtQ6376M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Novembre 2009)

[DM]xasxir_jean-sarkozy-prince-des-hauts-de-se_fun[/DM]


J'l'ai pas vu postée (après j'regarde pas souvent ce fil), mais énorme ! :love:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Novembre 2009)

Comment insulter le flics sans se faire prendre:

[YOUTUBE]iHVqld_4W5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2009)

[DM]xb6f30[/DM]

*Wedding Celebration Epic Fail*


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]g_8FwUjphfk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## joubichou (19 Novembre 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jq8FU6qexbs


----------



## Grug (19 Novembre 2009)

au pixel, d'un gout exquis&#8230;


----------



## Grug (20 Novembre 2009)

wink drawing


PS : je veux une balise Vimeo !


----------



## Kleinepopo (20 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]KhKqM6rROTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (20 Novembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> PS : je veux une balise Vimeo !





+ 1


----------



## Lalis (21 Novembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> PS : je veux une balise Vimeo !



+1 

Quand les mots subliment les sens :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]FP1yddiEzpQ[/YOUTUBE]

City Bus Simulator 2010 ENGLISH


----------



## Grug (22 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]_K8gWi-1BB4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]tgbNymZ7vqY[/YOUTUBE]

*Bohemian Rhapsody*



:love:


----------



## DeepDark (25 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]xpcUxwpOQ_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]xR4xDeiHrfA&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]091XazG1FO0[/YOUTUBE]​
Film sobre, tout est dans l'audio :love:

Tamiflouuuuuuuu
TamiiiiIIIIIflouuuuOUUUUUUUUU !!!!! :afraid:


----------



## rizoto (26 Novembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]03AvIw2DD90[/YOUTUBE]
Les poupees vaudou sont des armes !!! Collector Frederic lefebvre


----------



## Romuald (28 Novembre 2009)

Un fake, mais un joli (ça démarre vraiment vers 1'30)

[YOUTUBE]BwLv3rQ3ZAE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Lalis (29 Novembre 2009)

Il est possible de rendre la science amusante.

L'intégrale là (l'extrait ci-dessus commence à 13 minutes) sur le site très bien fichu de fora.tv.


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Les poupees vaudou sont des armes !!! Collector Frederic lefebvre



l'excuse du blackberry :mouais: moi au moins j'avoue que je suis dyslexique et j'ai jamais été fan de l'école :rateau:


----------



## rizoto (29 Novembre 2009)

Lalis a dit:


> Il est possible de rendre la science amusante.
> 
> L'intégrale là (l'extrait ci-dessus commence à 13 minutes) sur le site très bien fichu de fora.tv.



J'ai pas compris le dernier exemple du bar. De quoi parle t-il?


----------



## Kleinepopo (30 Novembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Un fake, mais un joli (ça démarre vraiment vers 1'30)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]BwLv3rQ3ZAE[/YOUTUBE]​



J'ADOOOOORE!!!


----------



## Lalis (1 Décembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> J'ai pas compris le dernier exemple du bar. De quoi parle t-il?


Du chat de Schrödinger... Ou pas


----------



## itako (1 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="384" height="313"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yWfMu7aNKlY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yWfMu7aNKlY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="384" height="313" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (1 Décembre 2009)

Flashmob sous la Pyramide du Louvre : du beau linge au générique 

[YOUTUBE]F-zWgSGGPC4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Décembre 2009)

Placards de cuisine trop petits ?

Aneta Florczyk trouvé une solution :

[YOUTUBE]0qe-osMQbhw&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/urNyg1ftMIU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/urNyg1ftMIU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​
J'sais pas pourquoi, mais je trouve que ça colle bien.

P.S : j'ai failli aller poster dans "les musiques que j'écoute pas mais que c'est quand même la honte "

(que le premier qui arrive à regarder en entier me fasse signe)


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn n'as pas perdu de sa superbe avec son sac à main  et garde de la hargne malgré son grand âge

[YOUTUBE]pNLa7PVnBzQ[/YOUTUBE]




(Pas mal le coup du cache pot sur la tête pour masquer la calvitie )


----------



## SirG (4 Décembre 2009)

Mass We Pray


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mU8HKMVnY2A&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mU8HKMVnY2A&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (5 Décembre 2009)

New York vue par Hollywood


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2009)

Mais comment a-t-il pu atterrir ici ??    

[YOUTUBE]Itfg7UpkcSs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UQwaXWI0B0Q&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UQwaXWI0B0Q&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (6 Décembre 2009)

Good vibrations


----------



## meskh (7 Décembre 2009)

Good Vibrations


----------



## Lalis (7 Décembre 2009)

http://www.wimp.com/booklife/Going west... juste des mots sur/et du papier


----------



## MacMadam (7 Décembre 2009)

Allez, c'est lundi 

Voici un faux Tom Cruise et faux Justing Long pour une fausse pub Mac :

http://www.take180.com/s/1dmr9g?autoplay=true


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]egcXvqiho4w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (9 Décembre 2009)

déjà bu, tu vieillis JPTK

Fumer ne détruit pas que la garantie de votre Mac... 
Les neurones aussi !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2009)

Une blonde fait un strip-tease


----------



## Grug (11 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]BQ9YtJC-Kd8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (12 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]Z2mf8DtWWd8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]loDMRzPiCic[/YOUTUBE]

*Brian Cox Masterclass with Theo*


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2009)

il faut toujours écouter les consignes des agents SNCF ... même si le train est attaquer par un T-Rex 

[YOUTUBE]7ny9Fjg8yBc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (14 Décembre 2009)

Metal On Metal "BASTARD"


----------



## patlek (14 Décembre 2009)

Petite anim sympa

http://www.220.ro/fBRUSRCtpT/Chump-And-Clump


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2009)

j'aime pas mamie 

[YOUTUBE]0LOvIbRSQ-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## meskh (15 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]IrFjsDF-E60[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2009)

[DM]xbcr5q_hermentaire-chewinghomme_music[/DM]


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2009)

J'espère qu'avec et grâce au talent de son frère, incontestable, il saura allier émotion, écriture, profondeur à cette magie créatrice... car je trouve que son frère se vautre pas mal là-dessus, disons qu'il flirt, côtoie, mais finalement se vautre et c'est dommage. Par exemple ETERNAL SUNSHINE aurait pu être un bijoux (il est déjà très bon) s'il avait été associé à la qualité narratrice d'un Punch Drunk Love.


----------



## Kleinepopo (15 Décembre 2009)

Surtout le début qui est marrant 
[YOUTUBE]qa_IpECsdYQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## meskh (16 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2009)

C'est surtout pas animé


----------



## Romuald (16 Décembre 2009)

C'est surtout un mauvais fake


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2009)

Stargate Studios Reel


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]QNwCojCJ3-Q[/YOUTUBE]


*MEOW*


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2009)

La routine.


----------



## Romuald (20 Décembre 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> La routine.



:love:


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Décembre 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> La routine.


'Marche pas chez moi (écran noir)


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> 'Marche pas chez moi (écran noir)



Etrange. Ca vient peut-être de flash, quelle version as-tu?


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Décembre 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Etrange. Ca vient peut-être de flash, quelle version as-tu?


Je viens d'installer la dernière version (10.0.42) et il n'y a pas d'amélioration... Mystère.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2009)

T'as un adblock?


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Décembre 2009)

A tout hasard: le début de la video est noir "assez longtemps", tout dépend de la patience.
Ne serait-ce pas simplement ça 
(Pas d'ironie dans mon propos, juste pour aider  , car comme j'avais vu le post "écran noir" avant de voir la vidéo, je m'étais dit en , tiens ! pareil pour moi, en fait après plusieurs secondes noires ça a bien démarré)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]OsWqXQcqj4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (23 Décembre 2009)

Alma


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Décembre 2009)

Second Wind.


----------



## Lalis (30 Décembre 2009)

[DM]xaimex_les-decapites-du-169_shortfilms[/DM]​


----------



## fredintosh (3 Janvier 2010)

Lalis a dit:


> Cette histoire de format 16/9 ou 4/3 est un vrai casse tête.
> 
> Mais les diffuseurs ne sont pas les seuls responsables de ce méli-mélo de compressions, d'étirements et de rognages auquel nous assistons depuis quelques années, alors même qu'on parle de TV HD...
> Les téléspectateurs ont aussi leur part de responsabilité, car même lorsque le diffuseur respecte le format original, chez la plupart des gens chez qui j'ai pu le constater, il y a toujours le maître de la télécommande qui va changer le réglage de la TV pour zoomer, compresser ou étirer pour remplir 100% de cet écran qui a coûté si cher... Forcément, il faut rentabiliser les pixels. Désolant.


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]V34htoIg_F8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arlequin (4 Janvier 2010)

Certes pas récent, mais néanmoins excellent

Dinner for one


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Janvier 2010)

[DM]xabcyp[/DM]


----------



## Lalis (4 Janvier 2010)

Trilogie spéciale pour nos amis Helvètes


----------



## Grug (4 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> prout



Le fil des images animées sympas, pas nécessairement le pire du net&#8230;


----------



## meskh (6 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]V3KrFV0-WFw[/YOUTUBE]

Merci à Klakinoumi


----------



## rabisse (7 Janvier 2010)

Pour moi, le plus difficile est de savoir où se trouve réellement "le fake"...
Ce qui est montré où comment cela est montré.
Mise en abîme...

A consommer à l'insu de notre plein gré, amis virtuels.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xblobs_les-series-sur-fond-vert_news


----------



## Lalis (7 Janvier 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xblobs_les-series-sur-fond-vert_news


Gloup Gloup l'avait postée à la fin de la page 294, mais depuis, elle a été retirée de Vimeo : on pourra donc la voir et la revoir grâce à ton lien. En plus j'aime beaucoup la musique. 

Edit : deux manières de faire joujou avec du papier. Deux manières très très différentes... 

[YOUTUBE]S62pw1AAhMc[/YOUTUBE]

Je vous fais un paquet cadeau ?​


----------



## malex (8 Janvier 2010)

Hello tout le monde, je suis tombé sur cette vidéo qui est une parodie d'un clip de rap "I'm on a boat"

c'est pour tous les macphiles!!! 
[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T8FnACj25xM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T8FnACj25xM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2010)

[DM]x28icm[/DM]

*Fluides non-newtoniens*


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6CExJnTXC6Q&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6CExJnTXC6Q&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2010)

C'est malin, du coup j'ai cliqué dans les liens et j'ai vu ça et j'ai bien ri 
Ok la zik pourri, l'ambiance TF1 mais le gag me fait marrer :love:

[YOUTUBE]gOOpfnutscM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]VqNJ1dnGdYY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Janvier 2010)

Moi je suis PC et never afk c'était mon idée.    

[youtube]e2mJmg2WMyM[/youtube]


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]rLzpRTDtaHU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]VREQLFFw_Po[/YOUTUBE]
Bon appétit.


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2010)

Aïe !!... :casse:


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]BL1ZBuzAirk[/YOUTUBE]
...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]cSg9OGL8_eA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2010)

Trop bien la guitare qui pue


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Janvier 2010)

[Mode Desproges/Timsit/Guillon]
Comment fait-il pour l'accorder, sa guitare :rose:
[Fin mode Desproges/Timsit/Guillon]
Notons que le pape n'a pas fait de miracle, le monsieur est toujours manchot, mais grâce à dieu il n'est pas aveugle


----------



## rabisse (13 Janvier 2010)

Envie d'un petit coup de speed! :casse:

[YOUTUBE]6f5bcn_z0Qg[/YOUTUBE] 
[&#26144;&#20687;] &#26905;&#26412;&#26179;&#20305; [&#38899;&#27005;] &#12510;&#12490;&#12505;&#12479;&#12459;&#12518;&#12461; 2009&#24180;&#12395;&#33258;&#20027;&#21046;&#20316;


----------



## JPTK (13 Janvier 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Comment fait-il pour l'accorder, sa guitare :rose:



Ouai... en même temps le gars joue de la guitare avec les pieds, je pense pas qu'il ait trop de mal à tourner des clés tu vois


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Janvier 2010)

Meuh c'est du foutage de gueule, il joue en open tuning !


----------



## iota (13 Janvier 2010)

Salut,



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Meuh c'est du foutage de gueule, il joue en open tuning !


Bah, je trouve qu'il s'en sort haut la main :rateau:

@+
iota


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Janvier 2010)

Il y en a tellement d'autres qui, même avec des bras jouent, comme des pieds :mouais:


----------



## patlek (14 Janvier 2010)

réussite visuelle;

http://www.frenchroast.fr/watchfrenchroast.html


----------



## Lalis (14 Janvier 2010)

Une petite fanfare pour fêter mon 1000ème post !


----------



## JPTK (15 Janvier 2010)

Ahhhh y s'est fait plaisir le Rémi sur ce coup ! Quel talent !! :love:

[YOUTUBE]i9jz0G-RrDs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## meskh (16 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]jBvZ8f44Et0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]8ZrlIJjkZTo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Janvier 2010)

Ou comment le passage à 40secondes détruit toute prétention concernant le sweeping chez moi 

[YOUTUBE]Zu-ej_S6_7s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Janvier 2010)

KungFu Bunny 3. 

Merci PC INpact

KungFu Bunny 2. (sans l'audioquestion de droit apparemment)

KungFu Bunny 1.


----------



## Romuald (17 Janvier 2010)

:love:   :love:   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fvxFzBLv1s0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fvxFzBLv1s0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]hvPN0v3Msjc[/YOUTUBE]

.


----------



## Lalis (17 Janvier 2010)

Y a un peu plus, je vous le laisse ? 

Une soixantaine de remakes lapin style de classiques du cinéma, en 30 secondes chacun. 

C'est le Kungfu Bunny de Mobyduck love::love qui m'y a fait penser.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2010)

En téléchargement légal et gratuit


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> En téléchargement légal et gratuit


----------



## Lalis (21 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]yZfbTlYpKYo&[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## DeepDark (22 Janvier 2010)

Logorama.


Ça vaut le coup d'oeil, vraiment...


----------



## Arlequin (22 Janvier 2010)

DeepDark a dit:


> Logorama.
> 
> 
> Ça vaut le coup d'oeil, vraiment...




j'voudrais bien....mais j'peux point : 

Sorry, *"La vie des marques"* was deleted at 9:27:06 Thu Jan 21, 2010. Vimeo has removed or disabled access to the following material as a result of a third-party notification by Autour de Minuit Productions claiming that this material is infringing: La vie des marques. We have no more information about it on our mainframe or elsewhere.

:rose:


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Janvier 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> Sorry, *"La vie des marques"* was deleted at 9:27:06 Thu Jan 21, 2010. Vimeo has removed or disabled access to the following material as a result of a third-party notification by Autour de Minuit Productions claiming that this material is infringing: La vie des marques. We have no more information about it on our mainframe or elsewhere.


Ne serait-ce pas plutôt _Autour de Minuit Productions_ qui aurait enfreint les lois sur la propriété intellectuelle en faisant usage de logos de marques sans avoir obtenu toutes les autorisations nécessaires ?  Comme il doit y en avoir largement plus d'une centaine de représentées, il y a fort à parier qu'au moins l'une des sociétés n'a pas donné son accord.


----------



## DeepDark (22 Janvier 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ne serait-ce pas plutôt _Autour de Minuit Productions_ qui aurait enfreint les lois sur la propriété intellectuelle en faisant usage de logos de marques sans avoir obtenu toutes les autorisations nécessaires ?  Comme il doit y en avoir largement plus d'une centaine de représentées, il y a fort à parier qu'au moins l'une des sociétés n'a pas donné son accord.







Arlequin a dit:


> j'voudrais bien....mais j'peux point :



Possibilité de se rattraper ici 

(mais du coup, la qualité n'est pas la même...)


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Janvier 2010)

Ça a marché une fois, c'est de nouveau supprimé 
Dommage, c'était super, et français mon bon monsieur


----------



## DeepDark (22 Janvier 2010)

> Dommage, c'était super, et français mon bon monsieur


Eh oui 
Six ans de boulot 


Pour les autres, this is the trailer 

[YOUTUBE]0uRJlbZO8OI[/YOUTUBE]


(pour le reste... )


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]pQ50PYMXDCQ[/YOUTUBE]
*Life: Bottlenose dolphins mud-ring feeding*


----------



## Arlequin (28 Janvier 2010)

*Hitler is informed about the Apple iPad*


[YOUTUBE]fuA_OUL91og&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## richard-deux (29 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]EwOA8AfeHM4[/YOUTUBE]

*Visualizing empires decline.*


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29 Janvier 2010)

[youtube]3NI6iu7e91Y[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]8pqSFbdhZqU[/YOUTUBE]

*3600 Secondes d'extase - Publicité sur le lait  - Brenda  Montgomery*


----------



## Nephou (29 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Ahhhh y s'est fait plaisir le Rémi sur ce coup ! Quel talent !! :love:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]i9jz0G-RrDs[/YOUTUBE]


 J'en maudirais presque le proxy de la boite de me laisser voir et entendre ça


----------



## Poutchi (29 Janvier 2010)

Pour ceux qui ont pas envie de se taper 1h30 de keynote, petit résumé de 6 minutes pour présenter cet AMAZING iPad 

[YOUTUBE]GkMIOgrqIb8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (2 Février 2010)

Ah bah voilà un sport qui a l'air bien !  :love:

[YOUTUBE]gZcSEE7TuGU&hl[/YOUTUBE]

N'empêche qu'en dehors des aspects sexistes, elles sont très loin de faire de la figuration les gazelles, c'est impressionnant !


----------



## boodou (3 Février 2010)

J'ai revu "Les jouets Jean-Michel,  : 

[YOUTUBE]madaFUURhow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (3 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]v1m8a4Jl4ZI[/YOUTUBE]

Regardez bien le gus à l'arrière plan qui consulte ses mails....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h42 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Ah bah voilà un sport qui a l'air bien !  :love:


Ca serait mieux avec de la gelée de groseille à la place de la pelouse synthétique! :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Février 2010)

Ça vous dirait de faire danser le mannequin de Wrangler ?


----------



## jugnin (4 Février 2010)

ça, c'est un pub intéressante. Mais le mec me ressemble un peu trop, je trouve.


----------



## boodou (5 Février 2010)

Vous connaissez tous Pierre Billon évidemment ?
Il a le mauvais goût sûr comme on dit 

[YOUTUBE]-ecg5_Y08KI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2010)

RubberDuckZilla 

[YOUTUBE]0tpMcyda86I[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h52 ----------

Une chimay SVP 

[YOUTUBE]zAsoIlbPagI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (9 Février 2010)

Toujours aussi bon le Damien :love:

[YOUTUBE]1VoJTyzSLgk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boodou (9 Février 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Toujours aussi bon le Damien :love:




Déjà vu, ICI


----------



## JPTK (9 Février 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Déjà vu, ICI



Depuis tout à l'heure je cherche sur quel forum je l'avais trouvé !  :rose:


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> ça, c'est un pub intéressante. Mais le mec me ressemble un peu trop, je trouve.


en effet ça doit pas être facile à porter... une tête comme ça


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Xkhv2fN5i0w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fredintosh (10 Février 2010)

Ces rires enregistrés, c'est quand même insupportable...


----------



## Dead head (10 Février 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ces rires enregistrés, c'est quand même insupportable...



A cause de ça, j'ai arrêté la vidéo au bout de 10 secondes. Trop chiant !


----------



## Romuald (10 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Plz9JxsnhH4[/YOUTUBE]​

Les pubeurs ont parfois de bonnes idées


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Février 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ces rires enregistrés, c'est quand même insupportable...


..z'êtes gonflés, il y en a avec chaque post de Fab'Fab... et vous dites rien


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]Xkhv2fN5i0w[/YOUTUBE]



Par ailleurs, il est vrai que les pâtisseries y sont particulièrement succulentes (ce sont les seuls trucs mangeables à ce resto)...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah bah voilà un sport qui a l'air bien !  :love:
> 
> 
> N'empêche qu'en dehors des aspects sexistes, elles sont très loin de faire de la figuration les gazelles, c'est impressionnant !



C'est ce que les amerloques appellent un show "tits 'n ass".


----------



## boodou (11 Février 2010)

Si vous avez du temps à tuer, si vous souhaitez rencontrer des gens   :
http://www.chatroulette.com/


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Février 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Si vous avez du temps à tuer, si vous souhaitez rencontrer des gens   :
> http://www.chatroulette.com/


Je ne sais pas si c'est un site à mettre entre toutes les mains. En tout cas, les âmes sensibles et les mineurs seraient avisés de passer leur chemin, car on y trouve souvent des horreurs.

Exemple 1 (amusant)
Exemple 2 (provocateur ?)
Exemple 3 (inquiétant)
Exemple 4 modo: choquant - interdit aux moins de 18 ans)
Exemple 5 modo: porno - interdit aux moins de 18 ans)


----------



## Gwen (11 Février 2010)

Tous ces liens sont morts chez moi. Dommage, j'aurais bien voulu voir ce qu'il y a de si choquant sans brancher ma Webcam.


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Février 2010)

Chez moi ces 5 liens sont toujours bons. Seulement un peu longs à charger, parfois.

Il n'est d'ailleurs pas nécessaire de brancher sa webcam pour les voir, puisqu'il ne s'agit que de captures d'écran sur le site de LeLombrik.


----------



## Gwen (12 Février 2010)

En effet, ça remarche.

Rien que du banal malheureusement.


----------



## Chang (12 Février 2010)

gwen a dit:


> [...] que du banal malheureusement.



On doit pas avoir les memes sessions de chat ... :rateau: ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]uv8d3ecjKeI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arlequin (12 Février 2010)

explosés les blaireaux !!!! 

mouarf


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]LbBjP4eqGmA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (12 Février 2010)

On va enfin pouvoir vraiment se torcher avec certains rapports ou notes de service... sans s'écorcher l'épiderme


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2010)

[DM]xbz3sp_nique-la-france-le-clip_music[/DM]


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Février 2010)

The Lady and the Reaper.  

p.s: On peut trouver une version de meilleure qualité sur le site du court métrage.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]x_VQXS9fssc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> vidéo



Un pote de Francky Vincent ?


----------



## itako (20 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FpCfDHbUmvM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FpCfDHbUmvM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## richard-deux (20 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]zPZr-_7doSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Février 2010)

richarddeux a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]zPZr-_7doSY[/YOUTUBE]



Juste....Enorme !

:love:


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Février 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> Juste....Enorme !
> 
> :love:


* Sindanárië fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis


----------



## Kleinepopo (20 Février 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> Juste....Enorme !
> 
> :love:



Aïe aïe aïe !!!


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2010)

Geekerie 

[YOUTUBE]X4SCSGRVAQE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]CsQd2n99zS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2010)

[DM]x7ntta[/DM]

:love:


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2010)

je crois que je l'avais déjà posté


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

Superman existe :


----------



## jpmiss (22 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]H2V1MFM3edk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rizoto (23 Février 2010)

du grand Francis


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> du grand Francis



"La dette, vous vous la carrez dans le fion les copains".


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2010)

les points cadeaux 

[YOUTUBE]_YfMqOpgiHc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]OL61JreooRk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (4 Mars 2010)

ISS en formation


----------



## DeepDark (4 Mars 2010)

[vimeo]9824201[/vimeo]



The Maurice.0 (?)


----------



## fredintosh (4 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> ISS en formation



On dirait presque un épisode des Shadoks, manque juste la voix de Piéplu.


----------



## boodou (6 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]qybUFnY7Y8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MacSedik (6 Mars 2010)

boodou a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]qybUFnY7Y8w[/YOUTUBE]



Joli meilleur que leur premier clip...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PO1ftN9SPFM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PO1ftN9SPFM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## meskh (9 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]gxYJ_At9S4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Mars 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cM9S2AzU28
(Les décors sont de Patrick Séb  )


----------



## Arlequin (11 Mars 2010)

je dois être fatigué

parce que là j'ai du mal à saisir le ton/la finalité de cette chose

[YOUTUBE]9atIjykihkc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (12 Mars 2010)

Pas vraiment une image animée, par contre très sympa


----------



## Lalis (13 Mars 2010)

Super, cette vue panoramique de Paris ! :love:

Dans un tout autre genre...

[YOUTUBE]yPMnAR7Mic4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2010)

hallucination 

[YOUTUBE]-0Xa4bHcJu8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]PXCvcVE3140[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (17 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]32vpgNiAH60[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2010)

Je ne connaissais pas ce truc.
Je suis allé voir.
A part des ados débordant d'hormones qui se tripotent la nouille, je n'ai rien vu.
C'est quoi l'intérêt du truc si on n'aime pas se chagasser le ver en public ?


----------



## twk (18 Mars 2010)

Faut pas dépasser 17 ans pour s'amuser là dessus 

Cela dit j'ai vu la vidéo de l'impro piano cette semaine et j'aime beaucoup


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2010)

il faut toujours faire plaisir a sa copine, son boss, ...


[YOUTUBE]f4Cy9C5-y4w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2010)

[DM]xcloc3[/DM]

Mamie anarchiste


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas ce truc.
> Je suis allé voir.
> A part des ados débordant d'hormones qui se tripotent la nouille, je n'ai rien vu.
> C'est quoi l'intérêt du truc si on n'aime pas se chagasser le ver en public ?



De former une communauté de branleurs ?


----------



## Le docteur (19 Mars 2010)

Je veux l'adopter, la mamie ....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2010)

Moi aussi.


----------



## JPTK (20 Mars 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Mamie anarchiste



Superbe ! 
On se croirait au Groland :love:


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2010)

une pub pour des piles 

[YOUTUBE]C4IIbDzIpKQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nouvoul (21 Mars 2010)

Les courses du samedi après-midi pour dénicher le bon tournevis i kéa
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcnmwt_ouverture-du-magasin-de-iasi-en-rou_news


----------



## havez (21 Mars 2010)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Les courses du samedi après-midi pour dénicher le bon tournevis i kéa
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcnmwt_ouverture-du-magasin-de-iasi-en-rou_news




[DM]xcnmwt_ouverture-du-magasin-de-iasi-en-rou_news[/DM]


----------



## JPTK (22 Mars 2010)

Et encore c'était pas un apple store !! :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## rabisse (22 Mars 2010)

C'est très con mais c'est pas grave 
[DM]/xcjb6r_marion-cotillard-une-pub-que-vous-n_news[/DM]​


----------



## Chang (23 Mars 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> je dois être fatigué
> 
> parce que là j'ai du mal à saisir le ton/la finalité de cette chose
> 
> [YOUTUBE Pas la peine de citer, merci /YOUTUBE]



C'est une video qui a beaucoup tourne sur Internet, qui dit n'importe quoi et qui n'a meme pas de lien avec une source identifiable ... c'est juste une bonne video de propagande ...


----------



## richard-deux (23 Mars 2010)

[DM]xcfuxe_points-kdo_fun[/DM]


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mars 2010)

Ben Folds en direct sur Chatroulette

[YOUTUBE]LfamTmY5REw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]vZaUUg0ZeQQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2010)

si vous n'avez rien a faire au boulot 

[YOUTUBE]LLk3fPeQuD8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2010)

*[YOUTUBE]ywdh31_nCvY[/YOUTUBE]*

*never gave up..*


----------



## JPTK (28 Mars 2010)

Ça a déjà du être posté mais pas récemment donc... 
Simple, concis, convaincant et drôle :love:

[DM]xayll8[/DM]


----------



## havez (28 Mars 2010)

Snask 




(à quand les fameuse balise Vimeo? :sleep: )


----------



## JPTK (30 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ivlVfChBkzg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]1DFYJQ3OpPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (2 Avril 2010)

Comme t'as cassé l'ambiance


----------



## Arlequin (2 Avril 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Comme t'as cassé l'ambiance



en ai l'impression

pour me faire pardonner: 



[YOUTUBE]Bypgp4SN890[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2010)

a l'eurovision 

[YOUTUBE]k36SQI5F-vk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nuyVQP1uVUs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nuyVQP1uVUs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (3 Avril 2010)

Digne des monty phytons ! :love:

[YOUTUBE]pMf8DhEea1w&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Avril 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Digne des monty phytons ! :love:


Génial !   :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Avril 2010)

Tachaaan!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Excellent !


----------



## Arlequin (4 Avril 2010)

Mettez votre ceinture ! 

[YOUTUBE]h-8PBx7isoM&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## havez (4 Avril 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> Mettez votre ceinture !



Une vidéo lourde de sens...  (plus de coup de boule...  )


En voici une qui est vraiment insensée en tout cas 

[YOUTUBE]XGUppxoJUVg&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2010)

Mais sinon faut y voir un message derrière ou quoi ? 
Ils ont pas l'air très fins, pas non plus écologistes ou genre décroissants anticapitalistes brisant LE symbole du consumérisme... non on dirait juste des gros lourds qui peuvent se permettre de briser un objet à 500 $ car même s'il est tombé du camion ça doit se revendre facilement.

Bon sinon désolé mais ça me fait ni chaud ni froid de voir le précieux brisé :rateau:

Ah ouai ok le mec s'exprime dans les commentaires en plus :



> THISisCaSpEr @deadmeh i never said they didnt.....i just wanted to be the first one to&#65279; smash an ipad il y a 4 heures



Il a donc fait ça pour le "fun", il a de l'argent, il peut se le permettre, c'est bien, je me disais qu'il avait l'air pas bien fini


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]6XLq8LyoWJg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]EqwI-Myg9Bo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZgkI2K0lUqQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZgkI2K0lUqQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kukana (6 Avril 2010)

ça se passe de commentaires....

[YOUTUBE]QBrSuVV-D0k&feature=player_embedded&fmt=22[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cOrsp_szSWM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cOrsp_szSWM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (7 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]sPasYRPEZ8c[/YOUTUBE]

Énorme! :love:


----------



## Dead head (7 Avril 2010)

J'adore Microsoft et Ballmer.

[YOUTUBE]wvsboPUjrGc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2010)

Kukana a dit:


> ça se passe de commentaires....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QBrSuVV-D0k&feature=player_embedded&fmt=22[/YOUTUBE]



c'est quoi cette émission ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

macinside a dit:


> c'est quoi cette émission ? :love:



Une petite émission marrante de télé-réalité à la RTBF  On se demande comment certains ont eu leurs permis. :mouais:

Cette année ils sont passé à «Y'a pas pire animal».


----------



## macinside (7 Avril 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Une petite émission marrante de télé-réalité à la RTBF  On se demande comment certains ont eu leurs permis. :mouais:



Tu me dira, le jour ou j'ai passer mon permis je n'ai pas fait de créneau  et il n'y avait personne dans les rues y compris en stationnement 

On me souffle que M6 aurai acheter les droits


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LCEMdhnbeng&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LCEMdhnbeng&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

[DM]xcv6dv[/DM]


PIXELS by PATRICK JEAN


:love::love::love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Avril 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Une petite émission marrante de télé-réalité à la RTBF  On se demande comment certains ont eu leurs permis. :mouais:
> 
> Cette année ils sont passé à «Y'a pas pire animal».



La loi ne les obligent pas à avoir une énorme autocollant "danger public" un peu partout sur leur voiture et un gyrophare avec marqué derrière et devant "chauffard exceptionnel" ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/J-YPkBTuPUU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/J-YPkBTuPUU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Avril 2010)

... une curiosité ...

[YOUTUBE]s63L4RCBBgM[/YOUTUBE]

Ici, version Quicktime avec une meilleure définition (1024x512 pixels, 19,3Mo)

L'échelle de temps correspond à 20 minutes par seconde de vidéo. La vidéo couvre une journée complète (24h).


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Oops pardon .


----------



## macinside (9 Avril 2010)

énorme :love:


----------



## two (9 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> [YO UTUBE]Des pixels attaquent new-York[/YOUTUBE]



As tu vu la vidéo 4 messages plus haut?  


gloup gloup a dit:


> [ DM]Pixels[/DM]
> 
> 
> PIXELS by PATRICK JEAN
> ...


----------



## rabisse (9 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l-4WbjV1Jmo&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l-4WbjV1Jmo&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Avril 2010)

Galileo.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KfpXcwIJFK8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KfpXcwIJFK8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2010)

Mais qu'allez-vous penser ? C'est tout frais et innocent, bande de pervers.

[YOUTUBE]hWq2zOeap9Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2010)

Ca m'en rappelle une autre.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Avril 2010)

Skhizein.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UbDD1NMf_k4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UbDD1NMf_k4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## manulemafatais (15 Avril 2010)

[DM]xas8z2_kamel-toe-la-revue-litteraire-dom-j_creation?start=50[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/81cETOA5kHE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/81cETOA5kHE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2010)

Plus drôle , à mon gout  :

[DM]xcye5u[/DM]


----------



## WebOliver (15 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]SEVU-YLpM8A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iMacounet (15 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Im0BKEMK4zM[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Im0BKEMK4zM


----------



## tirhum (15 Avril 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> [YOUTUBE ]carré blanc...[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Im0BKEMK4zM



Il ne faut mettre que ça : Im0BKEMK4zM
Entre les balises...


[YOUTUBE]Im0BKEMK4zM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2010)

[DM]xbo3ht[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rKZ7AunBKtM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rKZ7AunBKtM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]EmWjQ5Opt48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2010)

*Bloqué à Oslo, l'ex-Monty Python John Cleese file en  taxi jusqu'à Bruxelles*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pugkQOvCxcs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pugkQOvCxcs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (18 Avril 2010)

:love::love::love:

[YOUTUBE]d0dE23jVLXw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macinside (18 Avril 2010)

J'adore les Lapins crétins :love:

[YOUTUBE]_Ap2Elv2qew[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]nXnNtg5TQAQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (19 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]wGpi467wEFE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]qCPR3Q9Wqm8&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]lMxOwjuwThY&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pUqMMKPUbug&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pUqMMKPUbug&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NPjqmMwOK2o&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NPjqmMwOK2o&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vpsHkr-1_fM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vpsHkr-1_fM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (21 Avril 2010)

[DM]x2atx_commu-niquons[/DM]

[YOUTUBE]pUrQZL1H6OI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]x-XrEXZEfFk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]9gd64K4n6zk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nlirdhN114s&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nlirdhN114s&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fSf2w23NYOA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fSf2w23NYOA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Avril 2010)

[youtube]e0FULHGwPkw[/youtube]


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Avril 2010)

rabisse a dit:


> :love::love::love:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]d0dE23jVLXw[/YOUTUBE]​



ça y est, ils ont signé avec un grand studio Hollywoodien... en une semaine. Ils auraient décroché un budge de 38 000 000 pour faire un long métrage. C'est bien.


----------



## Nick936 (24 Avril 2010)

Salut, moi y en a une qui j'affectionne tout particulièrement c'est la vidéo du petit "Vince" qui présente un unboxing de l'iPod nano 5G. A voir c'est vraiment marrant 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZpPKnCkzB0

Et voilà son blog aussi, pour voir les autres vidéos et passer un bon moment  *vince78410.wordpress.com/*


----------



## shogun HD (24 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]yUKjh0ey7mc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Avril 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]yUKjh0ey7mc[/YOUTUBE]


Awesome!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/o_MVaCvgBC4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o_MVaCvgBC4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Avril 2010)

Le Top Seven grolandais


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Avril 2010)

French Roast.


----------



## shogun HD (25 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]X0SbVFxl64A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FlZ_mqgG8ac&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FlZ_mqgG8ac&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (27 Avril 2010)

Pas beau çà??

http://www.wat.tv/video/ils-ne-pensaient-pas-qu-aux-1yekb_1qffz_.html


----------



## Arlequin (27 Avril 2010)

patlek a dit:


> Pas beau çà??
> 
> http://www.wat.tv/video/ils-ne-pensaient-pas-qu-aux-1yekb_1qffz_.html



il est où le bêtisier ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a7uOayuj3HQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a7uOayuj3HQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]9VDvgL58h_Y[/YOUTUBE]

 The Horribly Slow Murderer with the Extremely  Inefficient Weapon


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2010)

Les chefs d'oeuvre en 3D


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5975jzRPdzE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5975jzRPdzE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (29 Avril 2010)

What the fuck! Did they really do that?​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x6_XvwNLZWI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x6_XvwNLZWI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## havez (1 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]pD1xPCHcjso[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q9NP-AeKX40&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q9NP-AeKX40&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]6dIOw2sffHI[/YOUTUBE]

Avatar 2


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]azdOy68soQA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (3 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ugV6cLgwomo&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ugV6cLgwomo&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Arlequin (3 Mai 2010)

si, déjà bu 

mais pas cette semaine

héhé


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gV074NXAwtE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gV074NXAwtE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6ynsYP0nqF8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6ynsYP0nqF8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (4 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]2BjlISs-iRY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]UFE_ouB8T-Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yT6FAvuxY-4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yT6FAvuxY-4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (5 Mai 2010)

Les conseils de Jean-Pierre, pour les MECS !! Attention c'est du lourd !  :love:


----------



## meskh (5 Mai 2010)

Stripped


----------



## shogun HD (6 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]1YNJCOtRdw4[/YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YNJCOtRdw4


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2010)

l'humour begle, au service de l'unité du pays !

[YOUTUBE]xP3Gr5rkIe8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (8 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]mf3vdWamThU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (8 Mai 2010)

les Jedi sont des trous du cul 

[YOUTUBE]k2H-SOqbQoA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2010)

Excellent ! .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mai 2010)

Japonais dansant


----------



## shogun HD (9 Mai 2010)

[DM]x2b8zp_le-chien_fun[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]HrtvP6eZO5o[/YOUTUBE]

*  				Complètement scotché ! par Séverine Robic 			 *


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2010)

Jésus revient...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2010)

Les 23 et la surprise de Domenech.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZuSg2dQ7S6M&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZuSg2dQ7S6M&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]i7yRSHC7ph8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aurélie85 (14 Mai 2010)

_Peu de spécialistes du cerveau souhaiteraient vivre l'attaque foudroyante dont Jill Bolte Taylor a été victime. Bien que cette expérience lui ait permis d'observer comment les fonctions de son cerveau, gestes, parole et conscience de soi se sont arrêtées les unes après les autres. Une histoire étonnante.
_


----------



## meskh (15 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]vamczBpaYv0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2010)

Iceland, Eyjafjallajökull - May 1st and 2nd, 2010


----------



## macinside (15 Mai 2010)

vous pouvez même avoir la horde en jouet pour noel 

[DM]x3249t[/DM]


----------



## Chang (16 Mai 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Jésus revient...



Et c'est pour bientot aux JO ... ?


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2010)

Monsieur bière est de retour 

[YOUTUBE]LrAVJ9I-naI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tekta (16 Mai 2010)

Attention les Virus viennent sur Mac 

[YOUTUBE]A6q-3YJYlxA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LRBDtiEyG_0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LRBDtiEyG_0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]kzzHKUBtobc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kleinepopo (18 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]pR0Ly1xKaIc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (18 Mai 2010)

Petit cours de prononciation


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kBO5dh9qrIQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kBO5dh9qrIQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Mai 2010)

Lalis a dit:


> Petit cours de prononciation


Sans surprise, on y retrouve le préjugé anti-Français, avec une imitation qui suggère qu'on n'est pas capable d'aligner plus d'une phrase en anglais...  .


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mai 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Sans surprise, on y retrouve le préjugé anti-Français, avec une imitation qui suggère qu'on n'est pas capable d'aligner plus d'une phrase en anglais...  .



Bah, c'est pas vrai?


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Mai 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bah, c'est pas vrai?


Pas du côté de chez moi, en tout cas. Et c'est tant mieux pour les étrangers, qui pour le coup ne savent pas souvent parler français lorsqu'ils viennent en France.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lBhrrr8kyYE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lBhrrr8kyYE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (20 Mai 2010)

Aujourd'hui, la leçon de maths.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]KTnEtO9bBHE[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## shogun HD (21 Mai 2010)

pour ceux qui auraient des complexe pour leur niveau d'anglais 

un de nos plus grand astrophisicien et qui ne manque pas d'humour


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdo8...ABB6AD4CB&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=7


en français .............

http://www.canal-u.tv/producteurs/u...es/les_observations_recentes_en_astrophysique


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mai 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IG81Bvyzi6w


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IG81Bvyzi6w



Ah ouais. C'est drôle.


----------



## havez (21 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]7C7OpOg_zw4[/YOUTUBE]


Un excellent acteur


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0uN1g_UYCvE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0uN1g_UYCvE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (22 Mai 2010)

pub


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]r0RLFgjHEJU&feature[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]TQMBzIJyYSQ[/YOUTUBE]

Tirelipimpon


----------



## rabisse (27 Mai 2010)

Euh laaa! (les normands outre "ptet'ben qu'oui" disent "Euh la" sans cesse. Donc...)

Euh laaa!, ils s'en passent-y des choses en ce moment dans l'bourg!

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-E6q-m1tLn8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-E6q-m1tLn8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dwVZvTj7L6o&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dwVZvTj7L6o&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Mai 2010)

Enjoy 
[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-ecg5_Y08KI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-ecg5_Y08KI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Mai 2010)

Big Catch.  

Merci PC INpact.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OFOiBWMqi_k&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OFOiBWMqi_k&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (30 Mai 2010)

le nouveau test du joueur du grenier :love:

[YOUTUBE]ug9bD3n3ifg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## havez (30 Mai 2010)

macinside a dit:


> le nouveau test du joueur du grenier :love:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ug9bD3n3ifg[/YOUTUBE]



Toujours excellent :love:
Je le suis sur Youtube depuis le début, ses tests sont vraiment super


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Mai 2010)

[DM]xdhma8[/DM]


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juin 2010)

P'tite bite Taig Khris, ça ça déchire vraiment:

[YOUTUBE]uQITWbAaDx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Juin 2010)

mamyblue inside ? 

:rateau:


----------



## Chang (2 Juin 2010)

J'en rigole aussi parce-qu'au bout du compte, quand ca nous arrive
d'echapper de peu a un coup de tole dans les dents, il vaut mieux en 
rire au risque d'en perdre son sang froid.​
Note pour ma prochaine sortie en velo > Mettre le casque !!!​
[YOUTUBE]QESfEd180rQ[/YOUTUBE]

Alors ca va vous paraitre repetitif, mais si vous regardez bien, des petits bouts de video valent le detour ...  ...​


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Juin 2010)

Chang a dit:


> J'en rigole aussi parce-qu'au bout du compte, quand ca nous arrive​
> 
> 
> d'echapper de peu a un coup de tole dans les dents, il vaut mieux en
> ...


 
Les panneaux de signalisation n'existeraient pas en Asie ? :mouais:


----------



## shogun HD (2 Juin 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Les panneaux de signalisation n'existeraient pas en Asie ? :mouais:


 


bin si le chang interdit


----------



## Tekta (2 Juin 2010)

Et le système de priorité à droite? Ca existe pas non plus?
Le pire c'est que même 2 vélos arrivent à se rentrer dedans alors qu'il y a de la place et une bonne visibilité...

Au passage : 

[DM]xg88b_pub-pizza-pas-chere_fun[/DM]


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Juin 2010)

Sans vouloir relancer une discussion qui a déjà eu lieu dans une autre rubrique du forum, on arrive à voir la même chose à Paris, malgré les panneaux, les feux et la priorité à droite. Je pense que ça doit être partout pareil.


----------



## Chang (2 Juin 2010)

C'est partout pareil, mais a differents degres tout de meme ... :rateau: ... Ici c'est tout le temps ...


----------



## JPTK (2 Juin 2010)

Moi je dis qu'il faut arrêter avec cette mode mais là j'avoue que j'étais un peu mort de rire :love:

[DM]xde08h[/DM]


----------



## Romuald (3 Juin 2010)

Chang a dit:


> J'en rigole aussi parce-qu'au bout du compte, quand ca nous arrive
> d'echapper de peu a un coup de tole dans les dents, il vaut mieux en
> rire au risque d'en perdre son sang froid.​
> Note pour ma prochaine sortie en velo > Mettre le casque !!!​vidéo crac boum aie
> ...



Je comprends maintenant pourquoi les véhicules chinois sont moins chers : on a économisé sur la qualité des freins...


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Juin 2010)

Jazz & Fly.


----------



## shogun HD (3 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]VMaa9Ui8JS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JqFmWac4Lpg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JqFmWac4Lpg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


_"- Parce qu'au bout d'un moment, quand on s'bouffe le cul j'crois quon peut s'dire &#8220;tu&#8221;.
        Non, t'es pas d'accord ?
      - Heu&#8230; pendant non."_


:love:


----------



## toclifton (4 Juin 2010)

Je ne sais pas si c'est la bonne section, mais un journal italien a fait une parodie après le lancement européen de l'iPad. Il est appelé quelque chose comme «Another Enthusiastic Apple Employee»


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Juin 2010)

Il bosse pas en Chine, le connard sur la photo...


----------



## TheFou (5 Juin 2010)

J'ai bien aimé découvrir Le Joueur du Grenier, merci pour le partage !


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Juin 2010)

Funambule.


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2010)

StarWars Cantina 2010 

[YOUTUBE]3Zd_khk6zXo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (8 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RTAhglvnKic&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RTAhglvnKic&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hkZ0Jxt4jUw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hkZ0Jxt4jUw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eWqM3Sy0Ucw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eWqM3Sy0Ucw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]wfMKktpowx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Juin 2010)

Bien sympa l'animé iDuck


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LCEMdhnbeng&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LCEMdhnbeng&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]5UMJ8qfw-4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tekta (10 Juin 2010)

http://www.gamaniak.com/video-5135-logorama-francais.html


----------



## meskh (10 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]uYrrmwriXuE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ItZyaOlrb7E[/YOUTUBE]

drummer


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2010)

une fille avec le feu au cul 

[youtube]8UJVSjwXLg4[/youtube]


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CDvb9deQI9Q&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CDvb9deQI9Q&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iMacounet (15 Juin 2010)

Chang a dit:


> J'en rigole aussi parce-qu'au bout du compte, quand ca nous arrive
> d'echapper de peu a un coup de tole dans les dents, il vaut mieux en
> rire au risque d'en perdre son sang froid.​
> Note pour ma prochaine sortie en velo > Mettre le casque !!!​
> ...


Pas mal, en effet.


----------



## SirG (15 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]fj99HHdMxvY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2010)

c'est le truc le plus débile que j'ai jamais entendu, mais l'air ce retier super facilement, c'est terrible ! :affraid:


----------



## Tekta (16 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]pRrmkppFVFw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE] :rateau:


----------



## boodou (16 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]9VDvgL58h_Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juin 2010)

Tekta a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]pRrmkppFVFw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE] :rateau:


J'ai bien rigolé. :love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9dDJhmPgzvc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9dDJhmPgzvc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AuroreLDN (17 Juin 2010)

Pas mal les photos


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

Ouais, en plus elles sont animées


----------



## tirhum (17 Juin 2010)

AuroreLDN a dit:


> Pas mal les photos


Sauf que ce sont des vidéos...
Et que les messages que tu postes, tel un petit poucet dans tous les fils...
Sont...
De la pub ?!...


----------



## itako (17 Juin 2010)

Oui, je crois bien et ça commence à me les casser sec.


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Juin 2010)

Spam pam pam pam (Beethov )
C'est à l'évidence un escroc doucereux, virez-le (ou la)


----------



## Dead head (20 Juin 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Pas mal, en effet.





iMacounet a dit:


> J'ai bien rigolé. :love::love:



Tu n'es pas obligé de citer les vidéos, sais-tu ? Mieux vaut éviter.


----------



## richard-deux (20 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]gGp-jEw3k14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (20 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]lvvcRdwNhGM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Romuald (21 Juin 2010)

Joli !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-biWEPHzEz4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-biWEPHzEz4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]WtvUJURQDlU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SirG (22 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]raDNCI3LeqM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (24 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]pUi43BCrsH0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (25 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]5-aleHm3wIo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1h8sbCj0Nys&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1h8sbCj0Nys&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/61AGuq1AnKI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/61AGuq1AnKI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b5Bo8kR7wG4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b5Bo8kR7wG4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2010)

votre nouvelle animal de compagnie :love:

[YOUTUBE]-CVYOCMpJRY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itako (30 Juin 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x1ZMr8S95Pk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x1ZMr8S95Pk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2010)

[DM]x20mp8_les-hommes-doner-les-gars-bien_fun[/DM]


----------



## DeepDark (1 Juillet 2010)

​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2010)

[DM]xcmt6d[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)

Sympa Etienne  .


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]gdbCqT5ZpHs[/YOUTUBE]

.

Pour Canteloup , j'écoute tous les jours , c'est mon humoriste préféré .


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]lQhfiQrmVdg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juillet 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Toi qui changes



[DM]x111s8[/DM]


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juillet 2010)

Puisqu'on est dans le sujet 

[YOUTUBE]z94PelkfvXo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet regarde pas la vidéo de WebO (oh combien excellentissime ), ça va te traumatiser


----------



## iMacounet (5 Juillet 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> iMacounet regarde pas la vidéo de WebO (oh combien excellentissime ), ça va te traumatiser


J'ai regardé, je suis pas traumatisé. La vidéo est excellente ! 

C'est caricaturé là.


----------



## itako (5 Juillet 2010)

Bon JE m'excuse, la musique est passé à la télé : (
[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/F4fHnJ1W1nE&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/F4fHnJ1W1nE&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
loul


*Ninja Tune?*
[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NhheiPTdZCw&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NhheiPTdZCw&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SirG (6 Juillet 2010)

[DM]xdspy5_vuvuzela-hero_fun[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2010)

Moarf 

Mais nous n'en reparlerons plus dans 4 jours.


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]sMoKcsN8wM8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jpmiss (13 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]HP3zuyCdfO4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]EYQdOt-Rzeg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

Quel homme :love:


----------



## tatouille (14 Juillet 2010)

encore ils ont eu de la chance qu'il n'est point décidé de les cogner


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]J5gCeWEGiQI[/YOUTUBE]

Star Wars Subway Car


----------



## Aladdin Sane (14 Juillet 2010)

Rock Movement #37


----------



## Arlequin (15 Juillet 2010)

Il me semble que déjà postée (même peut être par moi d'ailleurs)

dans le doute: 

[YOUTUBE]QlAluML8TG4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juillet 2010)

Spéciale dédicace pour khyu  :style:

[YOUTUBE]cCy2A_zbfLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead head (18 Juillet 2010)

*Le-b-a-ba-des-subprimes*


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2010)

best of nanar

[YOUTUBE]h6TIEDG0gZs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (18 Juillet 2010)

Un court de chez *Mozinor*...

[DM]x22czj_imf-johnny[/DM]​


----------



## shogun HD (29 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]aKim7k9DfNU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (30 Juillet 2010)

720p (clic), Expand (clic)... *Kuroshio Sea*.


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ukeHdiszZmE&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ukeHdiszZmE&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2010)

Regis de Carglass 

[DM]xe4xas[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SlrVIX6qVKE&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SlrVIX6qVKE&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]BymeLkZ7GqM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2010)

machine a lavé + brique = ....

[YOUTUBE]364dzVsBs2o[/YOUTUBE]

au ralenti 

[YOUTUBE]16AFYmZxIGw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]C-1bhZ8Ho00[/YOUTUBE]
*Pedophilophiles*


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2010)

Mao "beat it" 

[YOUTUBE]MDz8jtMrm9s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]987h-gd0Aw8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2010)

best of that guy with the glasses
[YOUTUBE]eLJ-7hbz6x0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ZKMUsMZ7E6s[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]SENHFHDcbqY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Août 2010)

macinside a dit:


> best of that guy with the glasses


Arg !!! L'orthographe des sous-titres est carrément mortelle !


----------



## macinside (18 Août 2010)

ils ne sont pas  de moi 

edit : nouvel épisode du joueur du grenier :love:

[YOUTUBE]Zi1OHHwYGvE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## havez (18 Août 2010)

macinside a dit:


> ils ne sont pas  de moi
> 
> edit : nouvel épisode du joueur du grenier :love:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Zi1OHHwYGvE[/YOUTUBE]



Thank's!! :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]J_RTnd3Smy8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iMacounet (28 Août 2010)

macinside a dit:


> best of that guy with the glasses


Excellent, mais ce type est complètement cinglé.


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]vZmRpPE8F9E[/YOUTUBE]

Florilège de quelques répliques :

_"Vas-y on reste pas là vient on bouge..."_
_"Ou c'est qu'elles sont les meufs..." _
_"Elle c'est une habituée"_
_"Allez-y m'sieur on est pas pressé... ah comme il s'est niché hé.." _
_"Vas-y dégage, vas-y pousse-toi, dégage..."_

le tout sur une bonne musique de murde©

:love:
​


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2010)

[YOUTUBE]9thjgHGS38k[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Août 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2010)

The Wilderness Downtown

Chrome, Safari 5 ou tout autre navigateur gérant le HTML5 sont requis (plus d'info).


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]LhDcd8DZK_o[/YOUTUBE]



bolywood: film d'actions


----------



## richard-deux (1 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]jjs3fFIw0H4[/YOUTUBE]

La nouvelle Miss Météo de C+


----------



## JaiLaTine (1 Septembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMH0bHeiRNg&feature=player_embedded#!

regardez ça vous m'en direz des nouvelles


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2010)

Tu pouvais poster ça ici...
Pas besoin d'ouvrir un sujet...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2010)

Cet immonde trou du cul a totalement zappé le pogo...
Qu'on fasse de la chapelure avec son coccyx à grands coups de Doc® coquées !!!


----------



## Dead head (1 Septembre 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Cet immonde trou du cul a totalement zappé le pogo...
> Qu'on fasse de la chapelure avec son coccyx à grands coups de Doc® coquées !!!



Au moins.


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]g7_mOdi3O5E[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

Excellent !


----------



## Aurélie85 (5 Septembre 2010)

Pour une fois, ce n'est pas une vidéo ientubeyou!


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Septembre 2010)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Pour une fois, ce n'est pas une vidéo ientubeyou!


je viens de perdre 30 minutes là dessus, merci ^^


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Septembre 2010)

Le Royaume.


----------



## Gronounours (10 Septembre 2010)

Quand Régis fait du foot&#8230;

[youtube]LNC-gvoZEFM[/youtube]


----------



## kisbizz (10 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]kfngMqEYAek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## manulemafatais (10 Septembre 2010)

[DM]xeefhg_incultures-5-travailler-moins-pour_news[/DM]

C'est de l'humour bien sur... Pas de la politique on est d'accord.


----------



## Arlequin (10 Septembre 2010)

:mouais::hein:

:rateau:

*Party Harders vs The Subs - The Pope Of Dope*

[YOUTUBE]aEdPOn0HmdQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (13 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]BCC7rFxo6QA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Septembre 2010)

En voilà une qui ne sera animée que si vous tapez vous-mêmes le texte :

Comment traduit-on "I spent ten weeks in United Kingdom" ?

(avant que l'erreur soit corrigée)


----------



## Dead head (13 Septembre 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> En voilà une qui ne sera animée que si vous tapez vous-mêmes le texte :
> 
> Comment traduit-on "I spent ten weeks in United Kingdom" ?
> 
> (avant que l'erreur soit corrigée)



Bien drôle :rateau:


----------



## Gwen (13 Septembre 2010)

Trop tard je pense 

Ça disait quoi?


----------



## Romuald (13 Septembre 2010)

Nan, ça marche toujours, regarde bien


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Septembre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Trop tard je pense
> 
> Ça disait quoi?


Non, chez moi ça marche encore.

Ça traduit "J'ai passé dix semaines au Royaume-Uni" (en anglais) par "J'ai passé dix semaines en France" (en français).


----------



## Arlequin (14 Septembre 2010)

il ne faut pas oublier de mettre U et K en majuscule, sinon, ça ne marche pas


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2010)

Chuk Norris peu même réparé votre iphone !

[YOUTUBE]xOqx7HCwZI8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (14 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]9Yt_X0CT3mg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Septembre 2010)

La soeur jumelle de celle que j'ai donnée plus haut (pas plus animée, je l'admets, mais aussi amusante)


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]9Yt_X0CT3mg[/YOUTUBE]​



ils ont peur de rien :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h34 ----------

j'ai oublier de vous mettre la dernière video du joueur du grenier 

[YOUTUBE]i78NzJ8VBr4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2010)

Mieux vaut ne pas pas avoir le vertige ! 
(ni la chiasse...)

[YOUTUBE]txdv_oNq81I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shogun HD (15 Septembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Mieux vaut ne pas pas avoir le vertige !
> (ni la chiasse...)
> 
> et encore moins les outils pour bosser


----------



## DeepDark (16 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]-ecg5_Y08KI[/YOUTUBE]

  :love:


----------



## JPTK (16 Septembre 2010)

shogun HD a dit:


> et encore moins les outils pour bosser



Il fait déjà la blague dans la vidéo, va falloir réviser ton anglais !!  



CAPEMAN !! :love: :sleep:

[YOUTUBE]ua3ffUnOR0I&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Qi2kaDzGh9A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Septembre 2010)

[DM]xetaks_road-doc-qui-a-peur-de-l-islamy_news?additionalInfos=0[/DM]

Un doc' vraiment intéressant de John Paul Lepers.


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2010)




----------



## patlek (20 Septembre 2010)

Jean luc delarue va acheter son pain:

[YOUTUBE]4TshFWSsrn8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2010)

NE JAMAIS DIRE NON À PANDA ! :love: :love: :love: :love:

[YOUTUBE]X21mJh6j9i4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Septembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> NE JAMAIS DIRE NON À PANDA ! :love: :love: :love: :love:


Les Macs dans la première séquence ne sont pas récents !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2010)

[youtube]GQOrjPBWgwg[/youtube]


----------



## Arlequin (23 Septembre 2010)

Madame Jean-Pierre

:rateau:


----------



## SirG (23 Septembre 2010)

Une vieille vidéo, d'une équipe dont j'apprécie beaucoup le travail, qui fait toujours son effet auprès des fans.

Grendizer Returns


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Septembre 2010)

ipod touch (ma bite)


----------



## SirG (25 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Pb1dNvHxbVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Septembre 2010)

Salesman Pete.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Septembre 2010)

Pour les ceusses qui ne connaitraient pas, voici nos "guignols" à nous qu'on a 

TV BELGIEK, à consommer sans modération :love:

[YOUTUBE]sSYaKwTp30U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SirG (27 Septembre 2010)

Mon petit divertissement du moment. 

Faux Raccords


----------



## shogun HD (27 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]oG3tLxEQEdg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SirG (27 Septembre 2010)

Il peut téléphoner ?


----------



## shogun HD (27 Septembre 2010)

SirG a dit:


> Il peut téléphoner ?


 

comme tout les produits qui n'existent pas encore (microsoft inclus) je pense pas


----------



## SirG (28 Septembre 2010)

En tout cas, il est chouette et offre de réelles innovations pour un objet encore plus multimédia et abouti que l'iphone.


----------



## havez (29 Septembre 2010)

Après 4 mois de travail, juste magnifique :love:

[YOUTUBE]Nds1T7U9FqY[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## shogun HD (29 Septembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]W4pkNcE8nsM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Septembre 2010)

Trois petits points.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2010)

[youtube]YQ6N8fxgCwI[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2010)

NBA.


----------



## macinside (3 Octobre 2010)

Dora vous explique la conquête du nouveau monde :love:

[YOUTUBE]Xb0qGIflCo4[/YOUTUBE]

et bien sur le joueur du grenier :love:

[YOUTUBE]LM3cbZFyYyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Octobre 2010)

Le plus grand rêve de l'homme... so close .. :love:
[YOUTUBE]xIfgpAYEF08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2010)

Patrick est très très très énervé 

[DM]xeayl6[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2010)

NBA BobbleHead.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Octobre 2010)

Invention of Love.


----------



## JPTK (18 Octobre 2010)

:love: :love: :love:

[DM]xad0ba[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2010)

http://www.europe1.fr/MediaCenter/E...chivardi-J-ai-le-reservoir-a-ras-bord-289803/



Excellent .


----------



## JPTK (18 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> http://www.europe1.fr/MediaCenter/E...chivardi-J-ai-le-reservoir-a-ras-bord-289803/
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent .



Ça bouge pas bcp... et puis sinon faut dire à quel moment c'est drôle sinon on comprend pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah moins que ça soit le truc en entier ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2010)

C'est parce qu'il faut écouter quotidiennement , sinon , tu ne comprends pas .

Je peux ainsi dire que ta vidéo , elle n'est pas drôle et très vulgaire , tu vois...


----------



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est parce qu'il faut écouter quotidiennement , sinon , tu ne comprends pas .
> 
> Je peux ainsi dire que ta vidéo , elle n'est pas drôle et très vulgaire , tu vois...



Ecouter Europe 1 tous les jours ???   

Une fois par an même ??
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Pourquoi pas regarder TF1 aussi pendant qu'on y est ?? 



Moins vulgaire qu'Hortefeux en tout cas :rateau:

[DM]xf8zfj[/DM]

On va se marrer à la douane, ça va finir en touse encore ça  :love:





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h33 ----------

C'est bon ça !! Ça chauffe !! :love: 
ET IL A PAS TORT EN PLUS !! 

[DM]xewhi8[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2010)

Si tu préfères écouter france bleu , c'est ton problème , pas le mien .


----------



## tirhum (19 Octobre 2010)

Donc...
-Europe1
-Geek
-Fan de bagnoles...

Ouaiiiiiis !...


----------



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Si tu préfères écouter france bleu , c'est ton problème , pas le mien .



Va falloir élargir un peu ton horizon tout de même, mais y a du boulot j'ai l'impression 

Encore un bon détournement 

[YOUTUBE]tF0FofRk2Qw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iMacounet (19 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est parce qu'il faut écouter quotidiennement , sinon , tu ne comprends pas .
> 
> Je peux ainsi dire que ta vidéo , elle n'est pas drôle et très vulgaire , tu vois...


C'est parce que tu es frigide d'esprit.

Moi j'ai bien rigolé en regardant la vidéo de JPTK. :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h18 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> http://www.europe1.fr/MediaCenter/E...chivardi-J-ai-le-reservoir-a-ras-bord-289803/
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent .


C't'une radio de vioque Europe 1. Faut écouter du Skyrock ou NRJ.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]yAJWFpVAiOI[/YOUTUBE]


.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2010)

[youtube]bvpKwcRhnOQ[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]VwqOwqa7rnE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2010)

:love:

[DM]xf2v32[/DM]


----------



## Gwen (24 Octobre 2010)

Et c'est dispo sur iTunes cette chose. Le pire, c'est qu'il y a de l'idée


----------



## Le docteur (24 Octobre 2010)

C'est intéressant le coup des "empreintes génitales" parce qu'avec le mot "génétique" à côté ça permet de bien poser la question du "révélateur ou pas révélateur ?". On peut soutenir que c'est purement mécanique (génétique + digital = génital) ou que ça a un sens ...maintenant lequel ? Pour fellation, je vois bien, par contre...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Octobre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> :love:
> 
> [DM]xf2v32[/DM]



Mon pote Pascal :love:

A voir également, Capitain Brackmard, le film en téléchargement gratuit ET légal.


----------



## Le docteur (24 Octobre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Va falloir élargir un peu ton horizon tout de même, mais y a du boulot j'ai l'impression
> 
> Encore un bon détournement
> 
> [YOUTUBE]tF0FofRk2Qw[/YOUTUBE]



Le rêve ...:love::love::love:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]jGpNCF1_ZtE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dead head (28 Octobre 2010)

*Un grand moment de solitude pour MAM sur France Inter !*


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Octobre 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Un grand moment de solitude pour MAM sur France Inter !*


Z'ont pas tardés à réagir

Dahan évincé de France Inter


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]oZxUvxFLKv4&[/YOUTUBE]


Je dédicace la conclusion de cette "histoire" au CCM...  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Octobre 2010)

Dead head a dit:


> *Un grand moment de solitude pour MAM sur France Inter !*



Ho pitain, décomposition de la tronche de MAM (tout sourire au début) en direct ! :love: :love:  :rateau:




tirhum a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]oZxUvxFLKv4&[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Je dédicace la conclusion de cette "histoire" au CCM...  :love:



hin hin hin  :love:


----------



## macinside (30 Octobre 2010)

plus que quelques semaines a attendre :love:

[YOUTUBE]XcY34cdgxiA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Octobre 2010)

8BITS.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]bQoqkJODfPE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (4 Novembre 2010)

:love:

[YOUTUBE]pPb2lIap6Es[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nephou (8 Novembre 2010)

allez, juste histoire de griller mackie 

[YOUTUBE]90V_yIBjH2M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2010)

j'ai juste oublier de la poster


----------



## Nephou (8 Novembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai juste oublier de la poster


rhôôô fais pas ta jalouse


----------



## macinside (9 Novembre 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> rhôôô fais pas ta jalouse



moi ? jamais 

[DM]x63exu[/DM]

[DM]x63esk[/DM]


----------



## Arlequin (12 Novembre 2010)

*Un  joueur de football américain de la Driscoll Middle School de  Corpus  Cristi au Texas, a marqué un touchdown avec une stratégie  incroyable.*

[YOUTUBE]0UIdI8khMkw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## manulemafatais (15 Novembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]mFx-4NT13C4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Novembre 2010)

Il doit sûrement y avoir un message caché.

[YOUTUBE]dBREjL5DI14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arlequin (16 Novembre 2010)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Il doit sûrement y avoir un message caché.



ouaips

les animaux ce ne sont rien que des branleurs incapables de s'adapter


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Novembre 2010)

Ça plane pour eux 

[YOUTUBE]VZn_gliSMhQ[/YOUTUBE]​
Lire l'article aussi


----------



## macinside (21 Novembre 2010)

comme quoi s'attaquer aux pubs dans le metro parisien ce n'est pas nouveau 

http://www.ina.fr/video/CPF86600585/les-affiches-ou-les-poetes-dans-le-metro.fr.html


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2010)

le joueur du grenier nouveau :love:

[YOUTUBE]UuU9Oy01oWY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arlequin (27 Novembre 2010)

*AIDS patients dramatic recovery*


[DM]xcf0q4_topsy-aids-patientys-dramatic-recov_shortfilms[/DM]


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2010)

Arthur risque d'avoir un proces 

[YOUTUBE]0UnuBKUPV8c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Novembre 2010)

La Nuit de l'Ours.


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2010)

pour la diffusion de "bienvenu chez les ch'tis" google a fait une pub spécial diffuser juste avant le film

[YOUTUBE]MQZuAHu_-l8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (29 Novembre 2010)

Take out


----------



## Arlequin (1 Décembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Arthur risque d'avoir un proces




pitoyable 

le nouveau générique re


----------



## patlek (2 Décembre 2010)

A regarder en plein écran, du top techniquement:

http://www.animeultima.tv/cat-shit-one-episode-1/


----------



## tirhum (3 Décembre 2010)

Bobbyyyyyyyy ?!...
NICHONS !... 

[DM]xa0iob[/DM]


----------



## Lalis (6 Décembre 2010)

Vous devez intervenir prochainement dans un colloque ? Voici la solution.
Briller dans un diner en ville sur un sujet (encore) d'actualité ?
Acte 1
Acte 2


----------



## Arlequin (9 Décembre 2010)

Le retour des boules rouges ???



:mouais:
[YOUTUBE]sWdmN8VlP_8[/YOUTUBE]


************

pour les nostalgiques :love::love::love:

[YOUTUBE]cZ-GIAbQar8[/YOUTUBE]

************

La drogue, c'est mal 

drôle :rateau:

mais mal 

[YOUTUBE]jy4qMTtpgdE[/YOUTUBE]


************

C'est con un mec parfois 

[YOUTUBE]opS_DMV30jQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (9 Décembre 2010)

Ces défauts qui les rendent parfaits.


----------



## patlek (10 Décembre 2010)

A regarder en plein ecran:


http://vimeo.com/17535548


----------



## rabisse (12 Décembre 2010)

De la bonne utilisation du carbonate de Calcium

[YOUTUBE]uuGaqLT-gO4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## rabisse (14 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]O7UNa8YKapA[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## da capo (14 Décembre 2010)

faire rien n'est pas rien faire

ce soir nancy place stanislas

[YOUTUBE]cYwijQWx11w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (15 Décembre 2010)

Nous l'avons tous *vu*... peut-être pas *entendu*!

[YOUTUBE]xsRuJ37kyZg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]zOH_PZqDxF8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2010)

quand le sport peu être utile, mignon et sympathique :

[YOUTUBE]lRmXEvviRMM[/YOUTUBE]

les nounourcs sont destinés a des enfants malades  (ça aurai de la gueule dans une match de foot)


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Décembre 2010)

The Windmill Farmer.


----------



## Flash Gordon (19 Décembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> quand le sport peu être utile, mignon et sympathique :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]lRmXEvviRMM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> les nounourcs sont destinés a des enfants malades  (ça aurai de la gueule dans une match de foot)



Malheureusement tu verras jamais ça au foot, parce que le hockey, au contraire du foot, c'est pas un sport pour les abrutis. :rateau:


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2010)

il y a plus qu'a demander aux équipes de Rugby


----------



## Lalis (23 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]kAG39jKi0lI&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Décembre 2010)

:love:

[YOUTUBE]UepCZOuwuWI[/YOUTUBE]​
:love:


----------



## subsole (24 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]706mmNDjhkU[/YOUTUBE]

Énorme, à regarder jusqu'à la fin!  

Joyeux Noël à toutes et tous. :style:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2010)

http://www.malcolm-france.com/videos.php?p=606_voituressupermarche


----------



## Simbouesse (24 Décembre 2010)

Vraiment excellent !


----------



## tirhum (24 Décembre 2010)

Ouais, ouais...
Sinon tu pouvais aller là, aussi...


----------



## boodou (24 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]uP0w5qIfmEc&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## subsole (24 Décembre 2010)

J'ai été "déplacé". Je ne peux plus éditer :rateau:
Juste pour dire que: pour "The Geek du Millénaire !" ça serait vraiment dommage de ne pas voir la vidéo depuis le début.
 Mais pour celles et ceux qui doivent encore aller acheter les cadeaux de Noël, passez directement à 4.48 
 "The Geek du Millénaire !" =====> http://forums.macg.co/7399422-post6376.html


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2010)

le joueur du grenier nouveau est arrivé :love:

http://www.jeuxvideo24.com/video-view-jurassic-park_20089.html (le 28 sur youtube et dailymotion  )


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Décembre 2010)

[YOUTUBE]0UqEhUm2B_8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Le docteur (26 Décembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> le joueur du grenier nouveau est arrivé :love:
> 
> http://www.jeuxvideo24.com/video-view-jurassic-park_20089.html (le 28 sur youtube et dailymotion  )



Ca me ferait presque aimer les jeux vidéos, ça...


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Décembre 2010)

[DM]xg90ad_le-bagne-high-tech-chinois-ou-se-fabriquent-nos-iphone_news[/DM]


----------



## Le docteur (29 Décembre 2010)

C'est écurant, et un eldorado de l'ultralibéralisme : un peu de fric en plus, et on augmente encore les cadences. Pour les suicides il y a des barreaux de toute façon.

Chez nous ça fonctionne comme ça aussi, d'une certaine manière : avec deux-trois primes pourries on achète l'obéissance et tout le monde retourne bosser dans des conditions pires qu'avant.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> un peu de fric en plus, et on augmente encore les cadences.


 
"Travailler plus pour gagner plus" on dit dans les grandes démocraties occidentales.


----------



## Arlequin (30 Décembre 2010)

un peu de légèreté de grand matin

si, c'est animé 

con, mais animé


----------



## Lalis (1 Janvier 2011)

Film d'école programmé en 1e partie de _Une vie de chat _(à ne surtout pas rater) :

[YOUTUBE]oOMFPNKm3SU[/YOUTUBE]

Meilleurs vux.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2011)

Slava Polunin 

[DM]xgd0j5_slava-s-snowshow_tv[/DM]​


----------



## Romuald (5 Janvier 2011)

Il faut avoir le frigo dans la pièce, et ça va plus vite de se lever, mais c'est rigolo :

[YOUTUBE]TVyLuosZ1rY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]gdSHeKfZG7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## richard-deux (7 Janvier 2011)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8cxej_maman-cyest-quoi-la-masturbation-y_lifestyle

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8cxcv_papa-cyest-quoi-une-ejaculation-pre_lifestyle




Désolé, je n'arrive pas à mettre les vidéos. :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (7 Janvier 2011)

Dire qu'il va falloir patienter jusqu'en 2012...


[YOUTUBE]BQMuqmrA2aU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2011)

putain 1 an a attendre :rateau:


----------



## Lalis (8 Janvier 2011)

My name is Lisa


----------



## Arlequin (13 Janvier 2011)

*The Chase Film*


[YOUTUBE]ZM0ptMqNhso[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (14 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]9S64r-MjBN4[/YOUTUBE]
:afraid:​


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2011)

elle a au moins 10 ans cette video, et oui l'air peu être conducteur


----------



## Romuald (15 Janvier 2011)

Voyage chez Monet


----------



## Romuald (17 Janvier 2011)

Cinématique​
(via klakinoumi)​
PS : Je veux des balises viméo !


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> PS : Je veux des balises viméo !



moi aussi !


----------



## Aescleah (17 Janvier 2011)

[youtube]NneIB12Tpeg[/youtube]​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]0wCWtHxapW0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2011)

c'est quoi cette merde ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2011)

macinside a dit:


> c'est quoi cette merde ?



Une merde trouvée ici.


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2011)

c'est plus ce c'était libé


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]NMjG8vB7e2o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2011)

sûrement déjà bu mais ça me rappelle ce spot pour les dernières élections polonaises pour l'Alliance de la Gauche Démocratique (le SLD) où milite l'une de mes proches&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]eMamvK6rJhE[/YOUTUBE]​
ah les socialistes en Pologne, elles sont plus yummies que Martine & Ségo !


----------



## Le docteur (21 Janvier 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]0wCWtHxapW0[/YOUTUBE]



Les Daleks, c'est plus ce que c'était... Tout fout le camp ...


----------



## Flash Gordon (23 Janvier 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> [youtube]NneIB12Tpeg[/youtube]​



Et dire que y'a de petits êtres qui vivent sur ces planètes :rateau:


----------



## patlek (24 Janvier 2011)

Du leger a l' horrible; en graduation (Et a regarder en plein écran)

http://www.les-courts-metrages.fr/hezarfen-2/


http://www.les-courts-metrages.fr/one-rat-short/


http://www.les-courts-metrages.fr/tous-des-monstres-supinfocom-2/

Le site pas ininterressant...

http://www.les-courts-metrages.fr/

+1=

http://www.les-courts-metrages.fr/parigot-4/


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]v0h1mao6RvI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]DpjCPV8x4Io[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Janvier 2011)

[YOUTUBE]f7RYTOIh8K8&feature=rec-LGOUT-exp_stronger_r2-2r-3-HM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Lalis (30 Janvier 2011)

The dark side of the lens


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2011)

le joueur du grenier nouveau :love:

[YOUTUBE]jUUobqvUhKo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2011)

Si les planètes du système solaire étaient à la place de la Lune, voici ce que vous verriez :  

http://vimeo.com/19231255

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h35 ----------




Aescleah a dit:


> [youtube]NneIB12Tpeg[/youtube]​



Merci c'est superbe.


----------



## shogun HD (31 Janvier 2011)

ils ont envoyé un ballon dans l'espace 


[DM]xfc02a_un-ballon-dans-l-espace_tech[/DM]


----------



## macinside (3 Février 2011)

pub VW 

[YOUTUBE]XEgeIoYe9Pc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## manulemafatais (4 Février 2011)

http://cequevousdevezsavoir.wordpre...tout-les-vraies-infos-sur-les-gas-de-schiste/

Sympa hein...?


----------



## rabisse (4 Février 2011)

L'ancien & le nouveau, ou avant c'était mieux... 


[YOUTUBE]cJrXViFfMGk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## subsole (5 Février 2011)

_World of Jean Pierre_, une sorte de "Tanguy Gamer" qui habite toujours chez ses parents. :rateau:

[DM]xgbi40[/DM] 


[DM]xg4qyk[/DM]


La toute Saga du World of Jean Pierre


----------



## Gwen (5 Février 2011)

subsole a dit:


> _World of Jean Pierre_, une sorte de "Tanguy Gamer" qui habite toujours chez ses parents. :rateau:



Il y avait matière à plaisanter. Faire des courts métrages rigolos et bien sentis. Perso, j'ai trouvé ça plat et sans répartie. Dommage


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]2eHcBomWYOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2011)

Rémi Mario Kart 2 .... bientôt :love:

[YOUTUBE]6fZfwCNRGOg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## subsole (10 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]kAG39jKi0lI[/YOUTUBE]

Ahhh les geeks, Balckberry, Apple ...... eggsbox ^^


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2011)

Geekerie 

[YOUTUBE]dmoDLyiQYKw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## subsole (16 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]RyUf7r_9yNs[/YOUTUBE]

Même pas froid, :style:
Je suis certain que vous apprécierez le détail des crottes de nez gelées.
Mais pourquoi cet homme phoque ne gèle pas ? ^^


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2011)

la belle et la bête version porno 

[YOUTUBE]hDBdJ4nN-Ws[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]TSkiS1t0X4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (17 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]b_QnFoapqQA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Février 2011)

http://www.zapiks.com/speed-riding-antoine-montant-1.html


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]0v2xnl6LwJE[/YOUTUBE]

Au secours 

Source


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Février 2011)

Escher


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2011)

Certes. S'il n'y avait la roue qui tourne j'aurais compris mais là :hein:


----------



## alèm (19 Février 2011)

*dis, Toum'aï, je sais bien que les Sahelanthropus tchadensis n'avaient pas un crâne très développé mais quand même&#8230;

cf le titre du fil*


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Février 2011)

La suite ici : http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-animal-rights-campaigners.html#ixzz1EDWgQQVo


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Février 2011)

... Elles ne sont pas très animées, les images «sympas», ces temps-ci...


----------



## subsole (19 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]DUcX0owdIhY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Février 2011)

subsole a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]DUcX0owdIhY[/YOUTUBE]



Voilà 

Je faisais une sorte de teaser pour que vous alliez par la suite sur le site internet voir la vidéo


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Février 2011)

Carpates Express.


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2011)

le joueur du grenier nouveau 

[YOUTUBE]MRG-4hVp218[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (23 Février 2011)

Ceux qui dessinent, peuvent s'arracher les cheveux au vu de la masse de travail... 

[YOUTUBE]r1mhfHklIRQ[/YOUTUBE]

Fan-art, donc de Zelda...


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Février 2011)

http://www.koreus.com/video/personnes-agees-produit-high-tech.html


À l'ipad, j'en ai la larme à l'oeil :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Février 2011)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> http://www.koreus.com/video/personnes-agees-produit-high-tech.html
> 
> 
> À l'ipad, j'en ai la larme à l'oeil :rose:



Tant que c'est qu'à l'oeil


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2011)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> http://www.koreus.com/video/personnes-agees-produit-high-tech.html
> 
> 
> À l'ipad, j'en ai la larme à l'oeil :rose:



un jour tu sera a leurs places


----------



## WebOliver (24 Février 2011)

macinside a dit:


> un jour tu sera a leurs places



Tu sais parler aux filles toi.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ojJUzv88Els[/YOUTUBE]

*      Old Men Lightsaber Duel (Return Of The Geriatric)    *


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu sais parler aux filles toi.



c'est pas une fille, c'est une lapine


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2011)

Ah ouais, tu vas vraiment pas bien toi&#8230; :hosto:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2011)

The story of Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## Le docteur (28 Février 2011)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> http://www.koreus.com/video/personnes-agees-produit-high-tech.html
> 
> 
> À l'ipad, j'en ai la larme à l'oeil :rose:



Sont québécois, ça compte pas...


----------



## subsole (2 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]QliBL-AQiAY&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## subsole (4 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ttlO795Ezf0&[/YOUTUBE]

La classe.


----------



## Arlequin (4 Mars 2011)

l'alcool, ça aide


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]qXnMTJX2qW0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Lalis (5 Mars 2011)

Deux genres très différents.

Creative concept

[YOUTUBE]aYe1d5_LS0s&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Mars 2011)

127 heures, film de Danny Boyle revisité (on notera le très bon jeu d'acteur) :love:

[YOUTUBE]RUzoT7AsBHo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2011)

_d'actrice&#8230; d'ailleurs._


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Mars 2011)

Ma copine vient de me faire découvrir ça :

[YOUTUBE]lZz0uVK6c6Q[/YOUTUBE]


Je ne sais pas s'il y a un message caché, en tout cas j'ai bien ri.


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Mars 2011)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1948362


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]dOVo7k15uyE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iMacounet (6 Mars 2011)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1948362


Excellente vidéo.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2011)

Les bobos gauchistes aiment s'écouter parler et décider ce qui est bien...

[YOUTUBE]yMM2EN4EKWM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2011)

Bon tu a finis ? c'est lourd a la fin ! Pour la peine 

[YOUTUBE]3v6BB1BqHfM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gwen (12 Mars 2011)

macinside a dit:


> Bon tu a finis ? c'est lourd a la fin ! Pour la peine



Au moins, la chanson du haut, on comprenait les paroles. La, j'ai arrêté au bout d'une minute, même en tendant l'oreille, je ne capte rien.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]CrtmC2cFwjA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## subsole (12 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]JcyrfQOM8g4[/YOUTUBE]

 Vous apprécierez certainement, les énormes talents qui se cachent (à peine) dans ce clip.


----------



## Le docteur (12 Mars 2011)

Là, c'est plus audible avec l'original ?

[YOUTUBE]<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="510" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/FeC-utpQnj0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]

Bon, ben je ne suis pas foutu d'insérer une vidéo YouTube.


----------



## tirhum (13 Mars 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> Bon, ben je ne suis pas foutu d'insérer une vidéo YouTube.


[YOUTUBE]FeC-utpQnj0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (13 Mars 2011)

c'est vraiment naze.

même pas drôle.


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> trucmachinyoutube



tirhum, roue de secours de la modération de la terrasse&#8230;


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> Là, c'est plus audible avec l'original ?
> 
> [ YOUTUBE ]FeC-utpQnj0[ /YOUTUBE ]
> 
> Bon, ben je ne suis pas foutu d'insérer une vidéo YouTube.





moi c'était "mon père était tellement de gauche"  et puis on met juste ça entre les balises


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]oVNQFyrhK-o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mars 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> oVNQFyrhK-o



De bien belles images qui en rappellent d'autres (souvenirs de jeunesse) :

[YOUTUBE]skb2gKR7rOk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aescleah (13 Mars 2011)

[youtube]treRHUlAQDs[/youtube]​


----------



## Tekta (13 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]rV6rNqin4P8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lujluj (15 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Je vous présente le nouveau concurrent de l'iPad2 mais en beaucoup plus puissant !!!

Le teaser :

[YOUTUBE]tsRasl04deU[/YOUTUBE]

Si ça vous a plu n'hésitez pas à faire tourner 

Merci

Julien


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]qQcNfFJxIOs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]fU1x8Ll62QE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]4qCbiCxBd2M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]AnnYgHj8LBM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Mars 2011)

Une pub Intel bien foutu. 
[YOUTUBE]ZM0ptMqNhso[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## subsole (24 Mars 2011)

Réalisé sans trucages. :rateau:

[YOUTUBE]Cpt0WKZI9D8[/YOUTUBE]

Le truc sympa, le vidéaste va bien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5sakN2hSVxA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (25 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]0ZkMZLspd_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (29 Mars 2011)

Les petites miseres:


http://vimeo.com/18047390


http://vimeo.com/17914974


----------



## subsole (30 Mars 2011)

[YOUTUBE]lRIWAmpL-Yc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]qv3i-zVIb44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]RLAfM1RXwRs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (5 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]1qLe9OKCxTQ&[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]LnZDMx_78IM[/YOUTUBE]​
(temps réel : 4h30...)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2011)

Chat sportif


----------



## havez (19 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]hx_uQNgdsm0[/YOUTUBE]


(Macinside va m'en vouloir, j'en suis sûr )


----------



## Vivid (21 Avril 2011)

http://www.mxfiles.kneib.biz/drag_and_go_back_spezial.html


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Hfd5sxW8Clg#at=139[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (21 Avril 2011)

havez a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]hx_uQNgdsm0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> (Macinside va m'en vouloir, j'en suis sûr )



énormément


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2011)

Un petit tour de manège

[youtube]rWd3vgLaA_M[/youtube]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Avril 2011)

Hypnotisant !


----------



## Vivid (29 Avril 2011)

une petite paaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuse


----------



## Romuald (29 Avril 2011)

[YOUTUBE]R6pPwP3s7s4[/YOUTUBE]​
Via klakinoumi


----------



## macinside (30 Avril 2011)

comme ça parle de robotique, je vous laisse deviner a quoi ça sert 

[YOUTUBE]NqAjQIfaHTU[/YOUTUBE]

tu en veux un Sindanárië ?


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Avril 2011)

macinside a dit:


> tu en veux un Sindanárië ?



Je sais pas pourquoi, je me suis dit "tiens il y a longtemps que je ne suis pas venus dans ce sujet"... ET par hasard, en pleine chasse au nioub, je tombe là dessus  

Mackie adoré, le spécialiste du dévellopement de produits divers et variés à partir de sperme en yaourtière, c'est Doc Evil..; Moi je contente de mater et et d'élaborer des critiques qui poussent au suicide 


ET pour le sujet : 

[YOUTUBE]jJlXpQe1V68[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## theozdevil (1 Mai 2011)

Hors sujet mais intéressant

[YOUTUBE]YP31r70_QNM&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


Heal...petite vidéo sympa


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2011)

[YOUTUBE]V0fJYYmLflI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2011)

ils ont des pubs qui durent 5 minutes ?


----------



## Karle (2 Mai 2011)

N'importe quoi cette pub chinoise x)


----------



## theozdevil (2 Mai 2011)

Ils font sûrement le même pour homme


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2011)

theozdevil a dit:


> Ils font sûrement le même pour homme



il ya déjà un équivalent du Wonderbra


----------



## theozdevil (3 Mai 2011)

Parfait j'en prendrai une dizaine...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2011)

[YOUTUBE]njETAI79MDY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Karle (4 Mai 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]njETAI79MDY[/YOUTUBE]



C'est une révolution


----------



## madaniso (6 Mai 2011)

gloup gloup a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]V0fJYYmLflI[/YOUTUBE]



Quand tu déballes le paquet au lit, tu dois te sentier un peu bais.. : /

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h37 ----------

[YOUTUBE]xF6E58oBVJs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mai 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ZpRn-QUHT6g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## magicmimi (6 Mai 2011)

Ikea annonce son intention de vendre des voitures... Il semble en plus que c'est vrai !
ps : si quelqu'un peut me dire comment utiliser la balise youtube...

[YOUTUBE]F3fmt88I4Tc[/YOUTUBE]

Avec un peu de patience...


----------



## tirhum (6 Mai 2011)

Uniquement ça entre les balises : F3fmt88I4Tc
La "valeur" de la vidéo&#8230;


----------



## magicmimi (6 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Uniquement ça entre les balises : F3fmt88I4Tc
> La "valeur" de la vidéo




A voilà merci, j'ai pas trouvé d'aide aux forums et j'étais parti poser la question dans le forum que je pense être le bon ...

Je prends maintenant des précautions ici : j'ai dit "que je pense être le bon" (si on est pas induit en erreur par le texte sur la porte d'entrée...) enfin bref 

merci encore de ta réponse.

jean-michel


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2011)

_Oupsssssssss
_
[youtube]mfF1vkMQ0h0[/youtube]​


----------



## macinside (7 Mai 2011)

ça me rappel une chanson 

[YOUTUBE]-mx_mwmOChk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## theozdevil (12 Mai 2011)

*Knuffingen Airport*

IMPRESSIONNANT :rateau:

[YOUTUBE]mRQ2pOGwVag[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]4_06qrFnvnw[/YOUTUBE]

J'adore...


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2011)

[youtube]BMlWyutdldQ[/youtube]


----------



## Nephou (13 Mai 2011)

Les pires &#8220;voix&#8221; des jeux vidéo&#8230; chapeau bas pour la synchro :respect: :speechless: :magad:

[YOUTUBE]R_bx_9QYt7k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2011)

le joueur du grenier nouveau :love:

[YOUTUBE]cyz95hcUUDA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## da capo (22 Mai 2011)

[YOUTUBE]UmQ5LsNMXZ4[/YOUTUBE]

inutile, donc parfaitement indispensable.
(quoique la fin, on peut améliorer)


----------



## patlek (22 Mai 2011)

Moi; qui faut pas emmerder.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agk2svo7svI&feature=player_embedded#

(A regarder en plein ecran)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Mai 2011)

[YOUTUBE]p5PiXt6INSM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## theozdevil (25 Mai 2011)

[DM]xickar_kaydara-official-film_shortfilms[/DM]


----------



## theozdevil (25 Mai 2011)

Balaise le mec:

http://www.videobash.com/video_show/did-he-just-play-a-trance-song-on-a-guitar-16306


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Mai 2011)

theozdevil a dit:


> Balaise le mec:


Surtout sa pédale écho. Ça me rappelle Terry Riley dans les années  70, c'est dire  
_Et impossible de voir la vidéo en continu tellement c'est lourd à charger_


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Mai 2011)

Parce-que je sais qu'il y a des spécialistes de la discipline par ici !! 
[YOUTUBE]FlCVE0OG-tI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2011)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Parce-que je sais qu'il y a des spécialistes de la discipline par ici !!
> [YOUTUBE]FlCVE0OG-tI[/YOUTUBE]



On a tenté ça un jour avec Gronounours. Il avait mis son casque et sa combi de moto pour ne pas se peler. Un belle réussite, mais un coup pas homologué...
Du coup, après bien des discussion sur la validité ou non du coup, l'arbitre a glissé pareil, mais sans le casque.


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Mai 2011)

[YOUTUBE]4ZYVogCYsdA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## theozdevil (29 Mai 2011)

Java ou .NET?

 http://www.220.ro/funny/Microsoft-Vs-Java/Iw8nmDHL7Y/


----------



## Vivid (29 Mai 2011)

http://vimeo.com/13526349


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2011)

film culte 

[YOUTUBE]-OxDHxxmZfg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (1 Juin 2011)

un autre film déjà culte

[youtube]I16_8l0yS-g[/youtube]


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2011)

saleté de requin volant 

[YOUTUBE]n-t2ayKadD0[/YOUTUBE]

et il y a "mieux" a venir


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2011)

ah mais c'est que tu ne connais pas ça alors !

[youtube]U87zVkIXNI0[/youtube]

sagré Roger Corman tiens ! 

ou l'on sait désormais que le Requin-Pieuvre grogne comme un lion


----------



## macinside (2 Juin 2011)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]p5PiXt6INSM[/YOUTUBE]



irl :rateau:


[youtube]h-tVpSGrzAM[/youtube]


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2011)

dans la série "Mackie va faire des courses"

[youtube]JyYH3FILH44[/youtube]


----------



## iMacounet (3 Juin 2011)

Bin alors, il est en taule


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2011)

penser à bannir iMacounet


----------



## iMacounet (3 Juin 2011)

macinside a dit:


> penser à bannir iMacounet


Ca restera dans la liste des choses "à faire" (dans longtemps)


----------



## richard-deux (4 Juin 2011)

http://vimeo.com/24481164
:love:


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2011)

[youtube]bzE-IMaegzQ[/youtube]


----------



## patlek (9 Juin 2011)

Fait avec Blender, qui est gratoche, et a regarder en plein écran:

[YOUTUBE]GQ151T5u-ww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2011)

Pas chère !!


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2011)

macinside a dit:


> irl :rateau:
> 
> 
> [youtube]h-tVpSGrzAM[/youtube]



version starwars :love:

[YOUTUBE]EK-oJJaMjoM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## theozdevil (14 Juin 2011)

Jackson VS Bean


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]KYVIHf9KBSE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (16 Juin 2011)

il va falloir attendre ... 2013 
































[DM]xjaey3[/DM]


----------



## da capo (16 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]NhnYipRAp3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (19 Juin 2011)

Vivid a dit:


> une petite paaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuse



 Merci pour celle-là, c'est tout simplement magnifique !


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]EVwlMVYqMu4&vq[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]MyWObw8lOlk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macinside (20 Juin 2011)

pub belge 

[YOUTUBE]-WYwzEN5KGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Juin 2011)

Tribute to the Mont Blanc


----------



## Vivid (22 Juin 2011)

en bonus; c64, pet.


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2011)

le joueur du grenier nouveau :love:

[YOUTUBE]_eNgRJ_QTBM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]_CzzfwMN5CY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arlequin (27 Juin 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Oh5W_-_WFvc[/YOUTUBE]

pas récent, certes, mais néanmoins impressionnant


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2011)

la réponse de greenpeace a VW :love:

[YOUTUBE]RFKnMCRwNOI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nephou (1 Juillet 2011)

:hein:

[YOUTUBE]ZpoRri7Oee0[/YOUTUBE]





:speechless:
​


----------



## patlek (2 Juillet 2011)

Il faut qu' il s' associe avec ce mec là; dono:


http://www.vimeo.com/19368587


----------



## Kleinepopo (6 Juillet 2011)

un ptit café ? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFnvxOmm6tc


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2011)

Oldelaf (et monsieur D a l'époque) mais c'est pas tout jeune  :love:


----------



## Vivid (6 Juillet 2011)

Tout en lumière urbaine


----------



## Average Joe (7 Juillet 2011)

Vivid a dit:


> Tout en lumière urbaine


Y'a décidément de bien belles choses sur Vimeo. Cette vidéo jette à mort sur l'écran de mon iMac ! J'ose même pas imaginer ce que ça donnerait sur un 27" !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]vCqwDyM3td0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Vivid (19 Juillet 2011)

histoire métallique...


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Juillet 2011)

Pas vraiment animée quoique 

Poste de pilotage de la navette spatiale

Je comprends mieux certains retards de décollage y'a un Dell à l'intérieur


----------



## Vivid (29 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]AHEWCZMGm7Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]mUvk38Lu3l8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (30 Juillet 2011)

[YOUTUBE]P0tLbl5LrJ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (1 Août 2011)

[DM]x9twad[/DM]


----------



## macinside (2 Août 2011)

Han Solo a nouveau avec chewbaca :love:

[YOUTUBE]sWTtMdXAazs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (3 Août 2011)

rotterdam a dit:


> desole je poste 5 messages pourris sinon je peu p as crer un poste vu qu'il faut 5 messages à sont actif choses un peu débile mais bon
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h01 ----------


Dis au revoir à tes 5 messages.


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2011)

Nephou petit joueur  lui il a 27 cordes 

http://vimeo.com/24030224


----------



## patlek (6 Août 2011)

Lui, il en a qu' une de corde, et çà tient la route:

[YOUTUBE]_fKbP1YK62w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2011)

[YOUTUBE]-ppc4XuvlAg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (7 Août 2011)

macinside a dit:


> Nephou petit joueur  lui il a 27 cordes
> 
> http://vimeo.com/24030224



Je reconnais que ça m'en bouche un coin. Ça me rappelle la guitare-lyre d'Orville Gibson, mais avec encore plus de cordes. Impressionnant, et euh, encombrant.


----------



## Vivid (8 Août 2011)

[YOUTUBE]fLPMLJgGsiA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2011)

[YOUTUBE]jiH1wNmZTII[/YOUTUBE]

Thunder Busters :style:


----------



## subsole (10 Août 2011)

[YOUTUBE]rb2k0CnundE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (10 Août 2011)

[YOUTUBE]G-dPjDYVKUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Août 2011)

Mac 'n' Cheese.


----------



## Vivid (13 Août 2011)

[YOUTUBE]CMNDdnYOjWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## subsole (13 Août 2011)

Si c'est _cherchez l'erreur_, j'ai trouvé l'intrus. 







Ce type là, est rarement dans le tempo. 
Mais il fait un cinéma du tonnerre.
Passez en plein écran pour apprécier. ^^


----------



## Nephou (18 Août 2011)

Celui à la banane n&#8217;est pas mal non plus


----------



## fedo (18 Août 2011)

les émeutes en Angleterre atteignent la Suisse:affraid:
[YOUTUBE]XkEHQgh135c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Août 2011)

darknoo a dit:


> Hey les mecs j'ai trouvé un site où on dit si on aime ou pas des personnalités, et y'a Steve Jobs !


Mouais...

D'une part ce n'est pas une image animée sympa.

D'autre part, le principe du sondage est plutôt malhonnête. On mélange deux questions (« aime/aime pas » et « connaît/connaît pas ») et on fait un mix pour effectuer le classement. Au bout du compte, on fait intervenir la célébrité dans l'appréciation.

Si on met en balance les appréciations en laissant de côté les « je ne connais pas », le classement est différent.

Pour les 10 plus populaires, on aurait dans l'ordre :





> Will Smith
> Jim Carrey
> Jean Reno
> Jean Dujardin
> ...


Pour les 10 moins populaires, on aurait dans l'ordre :





> Justin Bieber
> Liliane Bettencourt
> Silvio Berlusconi
> Eva Joly
> ...


----------



## Vivid (19 Août 2011)

[YOUTUBE]rn-4NblxieU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2011)

[YOUTUBE]m_MaJDK3VNE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## richard-deux (22 Août 2011)

Court métrage d'animation assez sympathique. :love:

http://vimeo.com/25541923


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2011)

Ce matin à Bruxelles :

http://videos.lalibre.be/video/iLyROoaf2Bb4.html

http://www.twitvid.com/OISGS


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2011)

le joueur du grenier nouveau 

[YOUTUBE]FaLqPVB6fHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Août 2011)

Bridge.


----------



## subsole (26 Août 2011)

[YOUTUBE]RwEYYI-AGWs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (30 Août 2011)

[YOUTUBE]WK2LpUoqX6A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2011)

[YOUTUBE]WnzlbyTZsQY&gl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Dimx_hn-Wi0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Vivid (1 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]4drucg1A6Xk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2011)

Tariq Ramadan vs tout le monde : 


[YOUTUBE]PtN6hdfnrNw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]g-L1btAxn2o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2011)

[DM]xku37x[/DM]


----------



## Vivid (2 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]pMUUIisvnjY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (3 Septembre 2011)

voila comment on parle de politique en suisse :rateau:

[YOUTUBE]6JBONp8UT4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2011)

Thought of You...


----------



## theozdevil (4 Septembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> voila comment on parle de politique en suisse :rateau:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6JBONp8UT4M[/YOUTUBE]





Là je dis, BRAVO Makie...Vraiment

Non mais


----------



## patlek (5 Septembre 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Tariq Ramadan vs tout le monde :



Pure vidéos de prorpagande.

Sinon, trarrik ramadan, il se déclare "islamologue", c' est un tout nouveau truc çà. A ce rythme là; moi je peux me déclarer "athéologue" (çà coute pas cher)


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Septembre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> A ce rythme là; moi je peux me déclarer "athéologue" (çà coute pas cher)


Et moi, encore plus fort : je vais me déclarer "agnosticismologue" (ça coûte encore moins cher)  .


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Septembre 2011)

Aujourd'hui si vous ouvrez une nouvelle page Google n'hésitez pas à cliquer sur le doodle pour célébrer les 65 ans de Freddy Mercury&#8230; s'il n'était pas mort entre temps&#8230;


----------



## Vivid (5 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]TWfph3iNC-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## subsole (5 Septembre 2011)

Énorme, mais la moindre vache qui passe dans le pré et c'est du steak haché. :rateau:
Sévèrement burné, ou complètement fou ........ les deux ?


----------



## Vivid (5 Septembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Énorme, mais la moindre vache qui passe dans le pré et c'est du steak haché. :rateau:
> Sévèrement burné, ou complètement fou ........ les deux ?



comme ceci ?


----------



## macinside (8 Septembre 2011)

comme quoi une cornemuse bien utilisé ça peu être marrant :love:

[YOUTUBE]WmoCAzeu8UE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (8 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]bi09uZDyhls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (9 Septembre 2011)

ceci est maintenant réel (pour les chaussures  )

[YOUTUBE]28Wa5L-fkkM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]3yiSdjwi_bg[/YOUTUBE]

environ 5 000$ :rateau:


----------



## subsole (9 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]n8riJCf-qvM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Septembre 2011)

Jesse : le chien qui vous aide à domicile. :love:


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Pure vidéos de prorpagande.
> 
> Sinon, trarrik ramadan, il se déclare "islamologue", c' est un tout nouveau truc çà. A ce rythme là; moi je peux me déclarer "athéologue" (çà coute pas cher)



C'est tout l'inverse justement, avant d'écouter vraiment ce qu'il avait à dire, moi aussi je pensais que c'était un islamiste illuminé et dangereux alors qu'il est probablement un des intellectuels les plus intéressant et plus doué qui soit encore en vie aujourd'hui, avec Noam Chomski et Bernard Stiegler.


----------



## patlek (9 Septembre 2011)

C' est tout l' inverse de quoi???

Il ne se déclare pas islamologue?? (Tu as déjà entendu parler d' un bouddhistologue???)

Cette vidéo n' est pas une pure vidéo de propagande?? (tu rigoles)

Pour le reste, je l' ai parfois vu à la TV, sans jamais le trouver brillant. Pour moi, il fait parti de ces types dont on se demande un peu ce qu' il foutent a la TV, je te rassures, j' en mets d' autres dans ce tas, comme bernard henry lévy.
Ces types là ne représentent rien, personne à part eux memes. 
Pour le reste, je ne l' ai jamais lu.


----------



## JPTK (9 Septembre 2011)

patlek a dit:


> C' est tout l' inverse de quoi???
> 
> Il ne se déclare pas islamologue?? (Tu as déjà entendu parler d' un bouddhistologue???)
> 
> ...



En disant que c'est tout l'inverse, je veux dire que la propagande elle est plutôt en face. 
C'est l'inverse aussi de BHL car lui il est plus présent ailleurs que dans les medias et ce n'est pas un imposteur. Il est prof à Oxford et sinon je vois pas pourquoi il ne pourrait pas se déclarer islamologue.

Bref... bizarrement tu as une image de lui qui est celle qu'on lui a collé pour le faire taire, c'est tout de même un joli hasard.


----------



## patlek (9 Septembre 2011)

Je ne vais pas trop m' éterniser la dessus

Mais je vais te répondre un peu plus précisément; avec les vidéos (pas tout, faut pas déconner)

Ces vidéos sont destinés a ses fans (regardez comment il leur cloue le bec, il est trop fort!" = çà c' est le sens de ces vidéos: ce qui en fait de pures vidéos destinés a un public précis: ces fans, donc, de la pure propagande "tarik il est trop fort"; il n' y a aucun fond dans ces vidéos.)

Le contenu/

"La lapidation des femmes est un concept chrétien": Le christianisme n' a jamais pratiqué la lapidation (que celui qui n' a jamais peché lui jette la premiere pierre)

"Le coran est notre constitution" versus "la marseillaise. Jamais personne n' a prétendu que la marseillaise avait été écrite "par le créateur de l' univers tout entier, des milliards d' étoiles, de planetes, de galaxies, etc... des millions d' especes vibvantes sur au moins cette planete, etc... etc... Donc, si tu veux que je dévelloppe sur la comparaison de la portée des textes au vu de ce que serait leur "auteur", demande et je le fais.

Sur hani ramadan, son frere; tarik pourrait le convaincre d' etre contre la lapidation (c' est pas gagné, vu le personnage)

Avec zemmour, je n' ai pas tres bien compris.



Etc...

De toute façon ce type ne m' interresse pas.


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Septembre 2011)

Bon les gars, ici c'est images animées, pas discussions animées :râteau:
Allez plutôt vous défouler en cherchant "mais que c'est-il passé là", "Qui est-ce?" et autres sujets en déshérence


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Septembre 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Bon les gars, ici c'est images animées, pas discussions animées :râteau:


Exact. Mais avec un ^ sur le a de :râteau:, tu ne risques pas d'avoir un :rateau: ...



Sinon, j'ai trouvé ce court-métrage « animalier » (attention, éloignez les enfants du poste) :

¨¨ Thanks, Smokey ! ¨¨


.


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Septembre 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Exact. Mais avec un ^ sur le a de :râteau:, tu ne risques pas d'avoir un :rateau: ...



Désolé, mais ce doit être une fonction cachée de Lion, je sélectionne le "smiley" du forum, et la bête corrige bêtement l'orthographe, j'ai remarqué ce télescopage smileys/correcteur orthographique. Mais si je désactive celui-ci dans les préférences Lion, ça m'occasionne d'autres soucis.
L'important est qu'on comprenne, le fond prévaut sur la forme 

A moins que MacGé ne se penche sur ce problème, par exemple je vais derechef coller quelques smileys on verra le résultat    :rateau:   :rallyes: :sleep: :mouais:     :hein: :rose:  :love:  :confuses: 
C'est clair, non ? Les rallyes confisent


----------



## Average Joe (9 Septembre 2011)

Vivid a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]TWfph3iNC-k[/YOUTUBE]


Et dire qu'on n'a pas encore vu cela dans un James Bond ! Voilà une idée pour un éventuel scénariste.


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2011)

un p'tit champi ? 

[YOUTUBE]tVK5SgEeNkY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Septembre 2011)

Sheeped Away.


----------



## Vivid (11 Septembre 2011)

http://www.planet.fr/insolite-il-to...imir-poutine.101506.1470.html?xtor=ES-2-98932[Planet-Week-End]-20110911

Va falloir trouver une autre idée


----------



## subsole (12 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]B91ElW-TOu4&[/YOUTUBE]

Va falloir trouver une autre idée .


----------



## Vivid (12 Septembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Va falloir trouver une autre idée .



je voulais dire; va falloir trouver un autre prétexte 

maintenant sa manque de contact... de chaleur humaine


----------



## macinside (13 Septembre 2011)

escalator dans l'étoile noir :love:

[YOUTUBE]PYtB-RWwZqA[/YOUTUBE]

et un autre

[YOUTUBE]ptcy_6xFtiA[/YOUTUBE]

et encore une dernière 

[YOUTUBE]E3IzTB-FqQg[/YOUTUBE]

les stormtrooper c'est que des gros cons 

[YOUTUBE]0cxwg9E7TAI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## theozdevil (13 Septembre 2011)

Vivid a dit:


> http://www.planet.fr/insolite-il-to...imir-poutine.101506.1470.html?xtor=ES-2-98932[Planet-Week-End]-20110911
> 
> Va falloir trouver une autre idée




Il a au moins touché 1.5 tones de miche là


----------



## macinside (13 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wvjSJcaoxn8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lalis (14 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Q_uaI28LGJk&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## subsole (14 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]vhESTArcrJY[/YOUTUBE]

En cas de problème, deux possibilités : la prison ou le cimetière. :rateau:


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Septembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> *^^ Fantasme assouvi ?!??*
> 
> En cas de problème, deux possibilités : la prison ou le cimetière. :rateau:


Ce type de vitrage pare-balle est conçu pour arrêter les munitions standards de l'AK-47. Si ça avait été un fusil de chasse avec une munition pour les gros animaux, ça aurait très probablement traversé, et le type serait mort ou sérieusement blessé.

Bref, cette pub relève quand même un peu de l'intox.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Septembre 2011)

Des vidéos LAUL

Mais surtout...



macinside a dit:


> les stormtrooper c'est que des gros cons



ENFIN ! Tout est dit !!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]NhPqn7MuDy0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Septembre 2011)

Lalis a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]Q_uaI28LGJk&feature[/YOUTUBE]



J'ai acheté le même (un peu moins cher mais en catalan) en Andorre cet été au iPad2-la-case


----------



## Vivid (19 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]pwCaoSR3pqo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Septembre 2011)

l'iphone 6

AH AH ! en voilà un scoop !
[YOUTUBE]yiwM-UYBjDI[/YOUTUBE]

ne me remerciez pas...'fin si remerciez moi 
Ca tombe bien j'ai faim/soif !:style::king:

L, journaliste total !


----------



## Vivid (22 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]FavUpD_IjVY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (22 Septembre 2011)

The doors en live :love:

[DM]x1dkji[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]RS3iB47nQ6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (26 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]6RrpGgaT5kk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (26 Septembre 2011)

doublage d'un porno en suisse allemand :rateau:
[YOUTUBE]CpZFAJ0hBmI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Septembre 2011)

...beeuuuaahh.. tu T'eS vuuu quaND j'Ai BuuU !!!


----------



## Vivid (27 Septembre 2011)

faits d'école...


----------



## rabisse (27 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]OTzIipN9Ph8[/YOUTUBE]​don't worry, if he falls, huge balls&#65279; keep him afloat (youtube)


----------



## patlek (27 Septembre 2011)

Pas un tsunami, c' est Jaws (Les dents!!!)

[YOUTUBE]AaZ1CCuvRwI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (29 Septembre 2011)

je joueur du grenier nouveau :love:

[YOUTUBE]2yRp3mZK4Eg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]nOvgJ0TxdfI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Septembre 2011)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> One take !


Mouais... sauf qu'il y a une erreur dans la narration à la fin.

Dans la chronologie de l'histoire (et non pas de celle du film), le passage avec la boîte de chocolat sur le banc arrive avant que Jenny ne meure. À ce moment-là, Jenny est encore vivante, puisqu'il va ensuite la rejoindre et découvrir l'existence de son fils.

Bon, je chipote...


----------



## theozdevil (29 Septembre 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Mouais... sauf qu'il y a une erreur dans la narration à la fin.
> 
> Dans la chronologie de l'histoire (et non pas de celle du film), le passage avec la boîte de chocolat sur le banc arrive avant que Jenny ne meure. À ce moment-là, Jenny est encore vivante, puisqu'il va ensuite la rejoindre et découvrir l'existence de son fils.
> 
> Bon, je chipote...




suis d'accord avec toi...


----------



## theozdevil (29 Septembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]HNMq8XS4LhE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Septembre 2011)

theozdevil a dit:


> *Thanks, Smokey!*


En fait, je l'avais déjà donné sur la page précédente.


----------



## theozdevil (29 Septembre 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> En fait, je l'avais déjà donné sur la page précédente.



eh bien merde , je l'avais complètement loupé 

mais faut quand meme avouer que ca déchire


----------



## Vivid (30 Septembre 2011)

la vraie vie quoi


----------



## Vivid (3 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]fpfXqoKO5UQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (3 Octobre 2011)

stopover
http://vimeo.com/29011071


----------



## momo-fr (4 Octobre 2011)

*Musique et moto*


----------



## akegata (10 Octobre 2011)

http://youtu.be/Q_uaI28LGJk[/B]


----------



## subsole (10 Octobre 2011)

akegata a dit:


> http://youtu.be/Q_uaI28LGJk[/B]


_Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page car ladresse de celle-ci nest pas valide._ 

C'est mieux comme ça. ^^

[YOUTUBE]Q_uaI28LGJk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Octobre 2011)

Bien... mais déjà vu... il n'y a pas très longtemps.


----------



## akegata (10 Octobre 2011)

désolée, autant pour moi, décidément je collectionne les bourdes...


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Octobre 2011)

akegata a dit:


> désolée, autant pour moi, décidément je collectionne les bourdes...


'Pas grave.  Ce ne sera pas la première vidéo en double sur ce fil.

D'ailleurs, après 6666 posts _[tiens, ça par contre, ça n'arrive pas tout le temps :love: ]_, on risque d'en trouver quelques unes...


----------



## Vivid (10 Octobre 2011)

Fly to the earth...


----------



## momo-fr (13 Octobre 2011)

Animal du Muppet Show *peut aller se rhabiller*    ​


----------



## fedo (17 Octobre 2011)

voici le dernier nés des bateaux de promenades chinois, on est vraiment foutu, ils vont prendre tout le marché:
[YOUTUBE]-0Kk4QrYZRo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (17 Octobre 2011)

Faut vraiment le voir jusqu'au bout pour le croire 

[YOUTUBE]Wof0xPUmW38[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Octobre 2011)

fedo a dit:


> voici le dernier nés des bateaux de promenades chinois, on est vraiment foutu, ils vont prendre tout le marché:
> [YOUTUBE]-0Kk4QrYZRo[/YOUTUBE]




le concept de croisière/plongée existe depuis longtemps...
Par contre, les deux en même temps, c'est très novateur... arrêtons de dire qu'ils n'inventent rien en Chine... :rateau:


----------



## macinside (19 Octobre 2011)

will it blend ?

[YOUTUBE]ZWP8OUytprE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Octobre 2011)

Je sais pas combien de fois elle a été détournée celle-là..

[YOUTUBE]NTZqsWe7rZk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (22 Octobre 2011)

400 tonnes, vitesse maxi 550 km/h, avec 400 hommes sur 3 000 km.
[YOUTUBE]OeUe6aVib08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (23 Octobre 2011)

Vivid a dit:


> Faut vraiment le voir jusqu'au bout pour le croire
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Wof0xPUmW38[/YOUTUBE]



Je crois que c'est du second degré hein :rateau:


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2011)

je joueur du grenier nouveau :love:

[YOUTUBE]x9AA0GVjc7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## darkbeno (24 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/jZgt9exKKp0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]
http://youtu.be/jZgt9exKKp0

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h15 ----------




darkbeno a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/jZgt9exKKp0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]
> http://youtu.be/jZgt9exKKp0



C'est drôle, je ne parviens pas à intégrer une vidéo... Je suis peut-être con, quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer ?


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Octobre 2011)

darkbeno a dit:


> C'est drôle, je ne parviens pas à intégrer une vidéo... Je suis peut-être con, quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer ?


Like this&#8230; 

[YOUTUBE]jZgt9exKKp0[/YOUTUBE]​
Tu as un bouton "You Tube" dans les options de MacGé&#8230; Polices, taille, lien etc 

PS : Cites mon post et tu comprendras&#8230;


----------



## darkbeno (24 Octobre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Like this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jZgt9exKKp0[/YOUTUBE]​
> Tu as un bouton "You Tube" dans les options de MacGé Polices, taille, lien etc
> ...



Je crois comprendre... MERCI !


----------



## Vivid (24 Octobre 2011)

Arizona dream


----------



## subsole (25 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]iLpbMqQMelk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Octobre 2011)

Quand on est con on est con&#8230; 

[YOUTUBE]ZTYIOWJ2YQ4[/YOUTUBE]​
Et pour preuve&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Vivid (25 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]QxcCC2g1Ke0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Etienne000 (25 Octobre 2011)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Je sais pas combien de fois elle a été détournée celle-là..
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NTZqsWe7rZk[/YOUTUBE]



J'ai adoré les remarques sur Tim Cook .


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2011)

Nyan cat special Halloween 

[YOUTUBE]gSaB1j34blg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2011)

_*Lamborghini Gallardo Nera vs Nissan GT-R*
_ 
[YOUTUBE]GwvhxtVI4qI[/YOUTUBE]

* Nissan GT-R (2012) vs Porsche 911 GT2   * 

[YOUTUBE]UrfFL90JFVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2011)

Framed


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Octobre 2011)

Nyan cat... the beginning..


----------



## subsole (28 Octobre 2011)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Framed


Belle vidéo, beau scénario, poétique, bien réalisé, j'aime beaucoup.
Le tout réalisé avec un iPhone 4S et FCP Bravo.


----------



## Average Joe (28 Octobre 2011)

Wow, impressionnant ce qu'un iPhone 4S permet ! Franchement ça m'en bouche un coin !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]jjOQac1vOEc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (31 Octobre 2011)

Du nouveau dans les films de requins nanars: Le requin "nage partout":

http://www.americanworldpictures.com/trailer2.htm?title=SAND SHARKS&mUrl=trailers/sandsharks_590.flv


----------



## Vivid (31 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]CWW05O05ypA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Novembre 2011)

Wind Mills.


----------



## Vivid (7 Novembre 2011)

Je l'ai vue, il avait la priorité, si, si.


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Novembre 2011)

Vivid a dit:


> Je l'ai vue, il avait la priorité, si, si.


La même, en version longue (11') :
[YOUTUBE]N65ALqiBW_o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (7 Novembre 2011)

les biteux


----------



## Average Joe (8 Novembre 2011)

Vivid a dit:


> les biteux


Eek, j'arrive pas à lire la troisième partie


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]eLiVnWvf-hs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Vivid (9 Novembre 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> Eek, j'arrive pas à lire la troisième partie



Idem pour moi 
Faut attendre un peu.


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Novembre 2011)

J'ai eu aussi quelques problèmes pour atteindre la troisième partie, au début. J'y suis finalement parvenu en revenant à la page d'accueil et cliquer sur « 3e partie » en bas à droite.


----------



## patlek (9 Novembre 2011)

Hawaï ???...

[YOUTUBE]bcmPkS_N8YE[/YOUTUBE]

Non... Portugal(!!)


----------



## alèm (11 Novembre 2011)

je m'ennuyais ce matin, j'ai pensé à vos petits c&#339;urs meurtris de ne pas travailler : 






ne me remerciez pas, c'est cadeau !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (11 Novembre 2011)

moi je laisse  20 minutes travailler pour moi :

http://www.20minutes.fr/people/diaporama-1894-photo-693136-victoria-secret-anges

c'est d'un kitsch quand même...


----------



## Vivid (12 Novembre 2011)

Satanas


----------



## Lalis (13 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ZIesCd4I4hU&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (14 Novembre 2011)

[DM]xm8igz[/DM]


----------



## macinside (15 Novembre 2011)

le prochain Alain Chabat ... Sur la piste du Marsupilami

[DM]xmchoy[/DM]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h51 ----------

Internet Medley 

[YOUTUBE]mghhLqu31cQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (19 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]4qsWFFuYZYI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (20 Novembre 2011)

D'où il ressort que ces vieilles bouzines ont des tas de secrets à révéler :
[YOUTUBE]MGx-3t8CJ-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (20 Novembre 2011)

Comment faire dire aux images ce que l'on veut grace à un beau (re)montage

Ou plutôt, comment faire rire 

[YOUTUBE]ZvPRYbTDBtI[/YOUTUBE]​

Le site qui va avec


----------



## Vivid (20 Novembre 2011)

j'ai déjà vue la même chose, une canne et ses 5 petits à la queue leu leu sur une autoroute, dans mon rétro j'ai vue des plumes... il y en avait des voitures 
[YOUTUBE]rndyLa2Nsv4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Novembre 2011)

Au cas où certains n'ont TOUJOURS pas vu...

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xm8fkl_la-classe-americaine_shortfilms?start=63#from=embediframe

REGARDE ! C'EST UN ORDRE !


----------



## macinside (21 Novembre 2011)

Chuck Norris dans WOW :affraid:

[YOUTUBE]zKaIlT_lK1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (21 Novembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Comment faire dire aux images ce que l'on veut grace à un beau (re)montage
> 
> Ou plutôt, comment faire rire
> 
> ...



Cela me fait beaucoup penser à *Bruno Candida*.


----------



## Vivid (21 Novembre 2011)

le petit personnel c'est une calamité !
[DM]x3k23k[/DM]


----------



## macinside (22 Novembre 2011)

le joueur du grenier nouveau :love:

[YOUTUBE]FUXQjIOnJqA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (23 Novembre 2011)

Je pense que cela va être apprécié


----------



## Lalis (24 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]zgXsJpiFjKc&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2011)

[youtube]ONwyJppKu2w[/youtube]

où l'on apprend qu'entre NYC et Los Angeles, le plus court trajet c'est en prenant le métro lillois&#8230;


----------



## Vivid (27 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]430ykbW1zqA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (28 Novembre 2011)

[youtube]Gdso1XHGXkM[/youtube]​


----------



## Nephou (28 Novembre 2011)

combo qui détruit les oreilles ! :sick:


----------



## Vivid (28 Novembre 2011)

oui, c'est le fils François françois
[DM]x8ylqg[/DM]


----------



## Lalis (29 Novembre 2011)

Envie d'une petite promenade ?
http://www.wimp.com/mapsview/


----------



## subsole (29 Novembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]vcZbvLY0hFA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (29 Novembre 2011)

en formation


----------



## Vivid (4 Décembre 2011)

éléctrique


----------



## Vivid (5 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ObbpNCX9BkA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (6 Décembre 2011)

Photoshop s' améliore...

http://useloos.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=13650

(A regarder en plein écran, pour voir les palettes d' options et de réglages)


----------



## akegata (7 Décembre 2011)

(merci à l'auteur)​


----------



## Vivid (12 Décembre 2011)

pour ce court


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Décembre 2011)

Poussière.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Décembre 2011)

Rumbleseat.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2011)

Mad World (merci la VRT) 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h39 ----------

[YOUTUBE]N_Rg5RxFFQg[/YOUTUBE]

Oups


----------



## Average Joe (19 Décembre 2011)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Mad World (merci la VRT)
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h39 ----------
> 
> ...


M'est avis que son ange gardien ne veillera pas toujours aussi bien sur lui à l'avenir


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Décembre 2011)

Je crois pas l'avoir vu passer ici 

A savourer

Un détail : on peut changer la trajectoire du ( bonhomme) ??? En cliquant sur la souris. Lorsqu'il est coincé, il faut le 'tirer' à l'aide de la souris .. Relâcher la souris pour qu'il continue à tomber.
Vous pouvez le faire ... tourbillonner !!! Amusez-vous bien ! n'ayez crainte : *il est indestructible !*

A voir en 2012


----------



## Romuald (24 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]eYB7pW54JEY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Vivid (25 Décembre 2011)

je comprenais plus rien à partir de la 6ème partie , magnifique dérapage... goût amer...
un cas d'école à voir quand même, maintenant que vous avez la notice

[DM]xk184x[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]4KGSi0AoJYs[/YOUTUBE]

Lien direct


----------



## Vivid (26 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]kIuS4qx9WE4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ALv4rnLIAyE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (29 Décembre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]r3Qa-vLyRUk[/YOUTUBE]
et pas de robots pour éviter le pire dans une centrale...:mouais:


----------



## Vivid (30 Décembre 2011)

Sur une musique POP, pour l'époque.

[YOUTUBE]Ed973L-Fr5A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (30 Décembre 2011)

Vivid a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]r3Qa-vLyRUk[/YOUTUBE]
> et pas de robots pour éviter le pire dans une centrale...:mouais:



Lol, vraiment marrante cette vidéo avec son arbitre métallisé.
Ceci dit, il y a peut-être une raison pour la non-utilisation de robots à Fukushima.
En 1986, l'URSS a commencé à déblayer les gravats de Tchernobyl à l'aide de robots. Le problème sur lequel elle ont buté était lié à l'immense radioactivité qui régnait dans et autour de la centrale : elle était si intense qu'elle empêchait la commande à distance des robots en perturbant les signaux envoyés&#8230; C'est pour cela que les autorités se sont décidées à envoyer des hommes, mais ils ne pouvaient pas rester plus de 30 secondes sur place avant de se retrouver mortellement irradiés, ce qui a fini par arriver, forcément 

Sinon, j'ai lu quelque part que le Japon a tout pour devenir le pays des robots car dans l'esprit shintoïste, l'idée qu'un être artificiel puisse éprouver des sentiments est acceptable.


----------



## Vivid (31 Décembre 2011)

L'intra fait des robots 'durcies' avec liaisons adaptées.
Une question de moyens..


----------



## PA5CAL (31 Décembre 2011)

Vivid a dit:


> L'intra fait des robots 'durcies' avec liaisons adaptées.
> Une question de moyens..


Je ne pense pas. Sans vouloir relancer un débat qui a déjà eu lieu et qui n'a de toute manière pas sa place dans cette rubrique, ces robots « durcis » n'ont pas encore pu faire la preuve de leur efficacité en situation réelle, et ne sont pas non plus forcément adéquats ni même utiles dans toutes les situations rencontrées. D'ailleurs les propositions pour les faire intervenir à Fukushima ont été rejetées, très certainement avec raison.


----------



## Vivid (2 Janvier 2012)

Conception


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]6YyIcH9-S-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (2 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]JajTaLZ2Ul8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]nnw46tX15ak[/YOUTUBE]

lien


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Janvier 2012)

The Great Bell Chant


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]m3dHy6uCgls[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Vivid (9 Janvier 2012)

amphibien


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GOMIBdM6N7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (12 Janvier 2012)

Plutot réussi pour ce qui est de l' animation du personnage;

[YOUTUBE]FrTbnczYAd4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (12 Janvier 2012)

lidays


----------



## Vivid (13 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]mcbHKAWIk3I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (16 Janvier 2012)

il y a pas a tortiller du cul, ces choses là il faut les sentir 
[YOUTUBE]mMvLuUJFHYk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]6ntDYjS0Y3w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (20 Janvier 2012)

Homo...


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2012)

Crooooossssswinnnnnnddddd

[YOUTUBE]mMvLuUJFHYk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## theozdevil (26 Janvier 2012)

[DM]xo0rae_radar-remi-gaillard_fun[/DM]


----------



## Vivid (27 Janvier 2012)

et court


----------



## patlek (30 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]eQQILMjZT8c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (30 Janvier 2012)

un peu de nature


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2012)

Rien d'autre 

[YOUTUBE]Fo_RJ44XeFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (30 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]BxQSEvHdyjQ[/YOUTUBE]

et j'arrive pas à m'en détacher


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fpMUholzcWU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2012)

non violent, pas vulgaire et drôle 

[YOUTUBE]-ZGK4wQupAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ROk_XmYV_WI[/YOUTUBE]

Suffit de voir ça.

_oui mais non, il y a un fil dédié, hop fusion_


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Février 2012)

Euh...
Sinon ya un sujet sur les vidéos pas marrantes.


----------



## Vivid (3 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rvDqoxMUroA[/YOUTUBE]

ici la suite


----------



## boodou (6 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rBgMeunuviE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## subsole (6 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]VIs00QjiJZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (6 Février 2012)

c'est dans pas longtemps...


----------



## subsole (9 Février 2012)

[DM]xno5l0[/DM]


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2012)

le petit anonymous 

[DM]xo96ap[/DM]


----------



## Vivid (12 Février 2012)

macinside a dit:


> le petit anonymous



nanana na na na...




sans transition... 

ps: le cube vert, n'est rien d'autre qu'un genre de polystyrène mais dont le principe; air + matière et des dizaines de fois plus... fin
on sent sert de support pour par exemple faire tenir des tiges, des fleurs dans contenant.
[YOUTUBE]pX1cO2XhMrg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tatouille (13 Février 2012)

macinside a dit:


> le petit anonymous
> 
> [DM]xo96ap[/DM]


----------



## Vivid (13 Février 2012)

avec leurs casques... les petits malins 
[YOUTUBE]MejbOFk7H6c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre 166078 (13 Février 2012)

Un petit court métrage de l'ESMA : TADUFEU.

http://vimeo.com/34653846


----------



## Average Joe (14 Février 2012)

tatouille a dit:


>


"Y'a plus Megaporn"
Non, mais avec le bromure, y'a du mou dans la corde à nuds comme disait Pierre Dac.


----------



## Vivid (14 Février 2012)

J'ai pas vue passer les 15 minutes


----------



## Romuald (14 Février 2012)

Vivid a dit:


> J'ai pas vue passer les 15 minutes


Un seul mot : Merci 


(et une requète répétée à destination des gras noirs : *On veut des balises viméo !*)


----------



## Vivid (15 Février 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Un seul mot : Merci
> 
> 
> (et une requète répétée à destination des gras noirs : *On veut des balises viméo !*)



Tout le plaisir était pour moi.


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Février 2012)

De saison

[YOUTUBE]aIX3ntiTV-g[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Février 2012)

A savourer en plein écran, musique à fond 

[YOUTUBE]SiX2eGYJ2Kc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2012)

[YOUTUBE]0iUoKl67FkE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2012)

le joueur du grenier nouveau :love:

[YOUTUBE]Ze_mWpklkKQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Mars 2012)

Encore pour le plaisir des yeux...

[YOUTUBE]xmlAW_1hgT8[/YOUTUBE]

:love:


----------



## Vivid (2 Mars 2012)

wouazaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!!! parce que plein d'images animées.... sympas


----------



## tatouille (3 Mars 2012)

on ne peut pas acceder au site de merde6 depuis l'empire c'est nulle


----------



## Vivid (5 Mars 2012)

[DM]xp3z4q[/DM]


----------



## patlek (7 Mars 2012)

Fait en 8 mois par un type tout seul=

http://vimeo.com/37097150


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2012)




----------



## Gwen (9 Mars 2012)

Mais oui, la graisse elle descend des seins vers le ventre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mars 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Mais oui, la graisse elle descend des seins vers le ventre


Pfffffffff !!!! Moi je veux bien les "tremblotter" aussi ... en plus, ce sera artisanal et gratuit !!!:rateau:


----------



## momo-fr (10 Mars 2012)

Un accessoire essentiel ?   :rateau:

[YOUTUBE]K-h8B75XGKo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2012)

[YOUTUBE]h57yh2AarNw[/YOUTUBE]

Lien direct


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2012)

un peu de Top Gear 

[YOUTUBE]HxQ5mBSXoU8[/YOUTUBE]

tire bouchon spécial p'tit louis ?

[YOUTUBE]31cl8Obftdg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (11 Mars 2012)

Le dernier est une merveille steampunk. Vidéo quelque peu verbeuse toutefois.


----------



## Vivid (11 Mars 2012)

[DM]x2485m[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2012)

momo-fr a dit:


> Un accessoire essentiel ?   :rateau:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]K-h8B75XGKo[/YOUTUBE]



Laccessoire en lui-même m'intéresse, comptabiliser le nombre de bouteilles décapsulées, un peu moins. Je mets le site en marque-pages, on sait jamais pour passer commande au cas où.


----------



## Vivid (12 Mars 2012)

[YOUTUBE]bluQ4eOeBwo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (18 Mars 2012)

publicité banni 

[YOUTUBE]Eh9XwSgCigc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (19 Mars 2012)

macinside a dit:


> publicité banni


Mais pourquoi ? 

Un peu d'action, cela dépend pour qui.


----------



## Vivid (19 Mars 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ZhNIsjJXXFk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2012)

déjà bu  http://forums.macg.co/10973732-post12927.html


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2012)

[YOUTUBE]zO-QjpOBhRw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Vivid (20 Mars 2012)

macinside a dit:


> déjà bu  http://forums.macg.co/10973732-post12927.html



oups ! 

la suite;

[YOUTUBE]8ZuCT4PmurY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (20 Mars 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]zO-QjpOBhRw[/YOUTUBE]​


Je comprends mieux pourquoi il y a tellement d'accidents de voiture en Russie : voir toute la série 2011 et 2012 des crashes auto sur Youtube.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2012)

Average Joe a dit:


> Je comprends mieux pourquoi il y a tellement d'accidents de voiture en Russie : voir toute la série 2011 et 2012 des crashes auto sur Youtube.



Tellement, n'exagérons rien. Il y a, il me semble en France, des comportements 

d'automobilistes bien plus dangereux, à Paris par exemple où le piéton est souvent en danger !


----------



## Gwen (21 Mars 2012)

Le piéton un danger face aux voiture. AH AH...


----------



## macinside (26 Mars 2012)

mega WTF !!!

[YOUTUBE]A-w9NcqNhIw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## subsole (27 Mars 2012)

macinside a dit:


> mega WTF !!!



Les journées doivent être rudement longues dans ce coin.


----------



## Average Joe (27 Mars 2012)

J'ignorais que Dark Vador était né au nord des Highlands. On en apprend tous les jours. Ça manque dans les films.


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2012)

je joueur du grenier spécial DA pour les filles :love:

[YOUTUBE]Uk110_eoTKg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## meskh (30 Mars 2012)

[YOUTUBE]3iGZyKDcIiA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fìx (1 Avril 2012)

Personne n'y échappera.... m'enfin, au moins elle aura été postée! :rateau: 


[YOUTUBE]Y_UmWdcTrrc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## meskh (1 Avril 2012)

[YOUTUBE]y1hDUIyRnl4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Avril 2012)

dans le même genre que la Youtube DVD Collection...

[YOUTUBE]rznYifPHxDg[/YOUTUBE]

A noter que sur googlemaps en cherchant bien on peut avoir le globe en version 8 bits !


----------



## Fìx (1 Avril 2012)

[YOUTUBE]UiLSiqyDf4Y[/YOUTUBE]​

L'essayer, c'est l'adopter!  => Clic


----------



## Vivid (1 Avril 2012)

des insecticides faisons table rase...  (_Eugène si tu m'entend...) _


----------



## Vivid (2 Avril 2012)

[DM]xo797x[/DM]


----------



## meskh (2 Avril 2012)

Un camion et un autre camion


----------



## Powerdom (2 Avril 2012)

je ne donne pas cher de la vie des chauffeurs !


----------



## tatouille (3 Avril 2012)

ya pas plus con qu'un Norvègien (pire qu'un suisse qui serait né en belgique avec du sang Corse) pas étonnant :rateau:


----------



## meskh (3 Avril 2012)

Pas d'inquiétudes à avoir, un bras de cassé pour le chauffeur qui a chu avec son camion tooouuuut  en bas .... 

Après je ne parlerais pas des corses, je suis breton ... donc :mouais:


----------



## tatouille (4 Avril 2012)

meskh a dit:


> Pas d'inquiétudes à avoir, un bras de cassé pour le chauffeur qui a chu avec son camion tooouuuut  en bas ....
> 
> Après je ne parlerais pas des corses, je suis breton ... donc :mouais:



ces continentaux aucun humour


----------



## kertruc (4 Avril 2012)

L'ipad de Grand-papa

Sûrement déjà bu, mais sait-on jamais :

http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=33329


----------



## subsole (4 Avril 2012)

[YOUTUBE]U78WT3P8yD8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## meskh (5 Avril 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8mSed9Du0kU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powerdom (6 Avril 2012)

Elle, il utilisent une remote. Ils sont donc les bienvenus sur MacGé


----------



## Vivid (7 Avril 2012)

[YOUTUBE]X_uw-ooe-kY&-[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powerdom (8 Avril 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ZwModZmOzDs[/YOUTUBE]


désolé je n'arrive pas a utiliser la balise youtube....

Merci à Average Joe :love:


----------



## Vivid (8 Avril 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KGdD8HLTJP0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (8 Avril 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwModZmOzDs&feature=player_embedded
> 
> 
> désolé je n'arrive pas a utiliser la balise youtube....


Il faut juste taper le code sans ses extensions, donc utiliser les balises Youtube au début et à la fin avec juste "ZwModZmOzDs" (sans les guillemets) entre elles.
Sinon, excellente vidéo ! 




Et puis de toutes façons :


----------



## Vivid (9 Avril 2012)

[YOUTUBE]O3lBfhWUmRY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Avril 2012)

Alien : The Easter Edition". 

[YOUTUBE]DCq7XJbah0s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## subsole (10 Avril 2012)

:style: <= Lunettes 3D

[YOUTUBE]dJxj1mou03M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2012)

Ophélie Fontana, le retour :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Vivid (10 Avril 2012)

[YOUTUBE]BsQlK7D0VdU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2012)

[YOUTUBE]316AzLYfAzw[/YOUTUBE]

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2012)

Sébastien Tellier - Cochon Ville


----------



## tatouille (14 Avril 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Sébastien Tellier - Cochon Ville



 1:51 perfect

(pas pour les enfants)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2012)

Bientôt les élections communales :mouais:

[YOUTUBE]cOiXCQQ_MwI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Avril 2012)

Ride of passage.


----------



## Vivid (16 Avril 2012)

[YOUTUBE]eQtai7HMbuQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2012)

[YOUTUBE]HafLUc6rw9E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2012)

70 ans plus tard, ils prennent leur revanche  

[YOUTUBE]Py_IndUbcxc[/YOUTUBE]

Iron Sky


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Avril 2012)

Calvaire Fruité.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2012)

[YOUTUBE]eUKTxrLf5b4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (18 Avril 2012)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaagique


----------



## Powerdom (18 Avril 2012)

Je n'ai pas du tout compris celui de Matyu. Il faut sans doute être Parisien....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2012)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2012)

_S'étant équipés des meilleures berlines de conception allemande, les voilà qui débarquent dans la capitale..._

[YOUTUBE]4hIQt8urDCE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (20 Avril 2012)

Mué, dans le genre sympa je préfère quand même ça :

[DM]xpx82d_gotlib-clin-d-oeil-aux-monty-python_fun[/DM]​

Nous vous rappelons qu'il est interdit de nourrir le perroquet dans la mesure où il est décédé :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Avril 2012)

Réflexion.


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Avril 2012)

La mare aux têtards.


----------



## Vivid (22 Avril 2012)

Une future star ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Avril 2012)

[YOUTUBE]vi-qYNVj7vE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (23 Avril 2012)

En plein écran c'est mieux...


----------



## Average Joe (23 Avril 2012)

Vivid a dit:


> En plein écran c'est mieux...


Cet engin est une révolution, m'est avis qu'on a pas fini d'en entendre parler Ça vaut le Jetpack de Duke Nukem, en plus encombrant  par contre je serais curieux de connaître l'autonomie de la chose ?


----------



## Powerdom (23 Avril 2012)

Le pilote suisse Yves Rossi court depuis pas mal de temps avec son breitling. Son autonomie est de 6 minutes.


----------



## Vivid (25 Avril 2012)

Un autre monde


----------



## Gwen (26 Avril 2012)

Vivid a dit:


> En plein écran c'est mieux...



*Sorry, "Untitled" was deleted at 12:59:45 Wed Apr 25, 2012. We have no more information about it on our mainframe or elsewhere*


----------



## aCLR (26 Avril 2012)

gwen a dit:


> *Sorry, "Untitled" was deleted at 12:59:45 Wed Apr 25, 2012. We have no more information about it on our mainframe or elsewhere*



L'intégration des vidéos provenant de Vimeo n'étant à l'heure actuelle pas disponible sur macg.co, Jetman, Breitling et consorts s'associent à "L'essentiel du mac en français" et reportent la diffusion de ses vidéos sur ce site de partage jusqu'au passage des forums en 4.0


----------



## Average Joe (26 Avril 2012)

Vivid a dit:


> Un autre monde


Je suis frappé par la japonité de l'inspiration autant que par le côté profondément bilalien des décors. Une découverte !


----------



## macinside (26 Avril 2012)

je joueur du grenier nouveau :love:

[YOUTUBE]oua2xCWTK48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nephou (27 Avril 2012)

Arf, la séquence d&#8217;introduction tournée le lundi de Pâques à 2 pas de chez moi


----------



## Fìx (28 Avril 2012)

macinside a dit:


> je joueur du grenier nouveau :love:



Putin j'en ai eu mal au bide!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Powerdom (28 Avril 2012)

Paris 1923

[YOUTUBE]UjtPn4orR9A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (30 Avril 2012)

Une video pour le quatre heure...


----------



## WebOliver (30 Avril 2012)

Regarder le temps qui passe


----------



## Le docteur (30 Avril 2012)

Vivid a dit:


> Une video pour le quatre heure...


C'est peut-être le dôme du Goûter mais j'ai failli le rendre, le mien ...:hosto:


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Avril 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Regarder le temps qui passe



C'est assez "extraordinaire", j'ai regardé de 14h56 à 15H02.
J'y reviens maintenant vers 18H08: la nuit semble tomber !
Je regarderai plus tard quand il fera bien nuit.
Ce qui m'inquiète un peu c'est que lorsqu'on se "branche" on est repérés, puisque l'heure est adéquate; donc des gens qui sont capables de monter cette belle horloge auraient les moyens de retrouver tous mes mots de passe, n° de CB etc 
Sinon c'est super; pour mes insomnies ça pourra m'occuper 
Merci du lien (les parapentes ça me gave, même si c'est très bien réalisé et époustouflant :rose: )


----------



## Average Joe (1 Mai 2012)

Pas forcément : si la vidéo est filmée en France ce sera la même heure partout. Mais je vais réessayer moi aussi plus tard ce soir.


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Mai 2012)

Je crois que c'est filmé à Berlin, pub pour une marque de montre si j'ai bien compris.
C'est pas toujours bien à l'heure, mais c'est sympa.
Dommage que les "travailleurs" entrent et sortent généralement du même côté, manque un peu d'humour pour moi :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2012)

Il y a un script dans la page web qui synchronise la vidéo avec l'heure système.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mai 2012)

Nouvoul a dit:


> C'est pas toujours bien à l'heure, mais c'est sympa.
> Dommage que les "travailleurs" entrent et sortent généralement du même côté, manque un peu d'humour pour moi :rose:



Bah ils sont pas là pour rigoler, hein. Ils font un _vrai_ travail eux!


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Mai 2012)

Skip.


----------



## Vivid (2 Mai 2012)

*Que de souvenirs.*
[YOUTUBE]B-Y1y6QOE6M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (2 Mai 2012)

Verdict, c'est bien à l'heure et la nuit tombe là-bas : à Berlin, donc ? Possible : comme cette capitale est plus à l'est le soleil s'y couche plus tôt, à plus forte raison s'il est caché par les nuages.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Mai 2012)

Paraphernalia.


----------



## Vivid (3 Mai 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KLd8kEQJIzw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mai 2012)

[YOUTUBE]aMP2n1BE5gU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (5 Mai 2012)

[YOUTUBE]gBXjpfX576w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Mai 2012)

donc...

Un beastie boys en moins...

Une superbe vidéo pour lui rendre hommage

http://mubi.com/films/fight-for-your-right-revisited/watch

Ok si ca se trouve on va vous demandez de vous enregistrer mais CA VAUT LE COUP !!!
Sinon si vous avez une PS3 si aussi dispo via l'application MUBI.

Attention VO ONLY mais un fucking casting en plein délire !!!

Bref un superbe hommage en tant que fan des Beastie Boys avec du TRES BON son.

Parole !


----------



## Powerdom (6 Mai 2012)

ici je ne sais pas si c'est amusant mais c'est la time line des explosions atomique dans le monde du début de l'ère atomique à nos jours. 
c'est terrifiant. il dure 10 minutes mais il est captivant

[YOUTUBE]I9lquok4Pdk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (6 Mai 2012)

Pour suivre ses mouvements il fallait augmenter la vitesse des cameras de 25 à 35 images secondes.


----------



## tatouille (6 Mai 2012)

c'est un fake


----------



## Vivid (7 Mai 2012)

*Interdiction aux enfants de faire les mêmes choses !*
[YOUTUBE]lUZ-e2SkeMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Mai 2012)

Voilà pour vous 

[YOUTUBE]p5_JikG9oI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fìx (9 Mai 2012)

Average Joe a dit:


> Verdict, c'est bien à l'heure et la nuit tombe là-bas : à Berlin, donc ? Possible : comme cette capitale est plus à l'est le soleil s'y couche plus tôt, à plus forte raison s'il est caché par les nuages.



Vous savez qu'il suffisait de changer provisoirement l'heure de l'ordi et de recharger la page pour voir l'heure que vous vouliez... 

Perso j'me suis fais : 


23h58 à 00h00
09h58 à 10h00
19h58 à 20h00

... Là y'a du taff! Gniarkgniarkgniark!! :hosto:


----------



## Powerdom (9 Mai 2012)

je suis tombé par hasard sur celui de 19:59 / 20:00. effectivement ça bosse dur


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2012)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h25 ----------

Test: &#128515;&#128521;


----------



## Vivid (9 Mai 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h25 ----------
> 
> Test: &#128515;&#128521;



bien sur que c'est un fake ! 




Quand le sage pointe du doigt la lune (et quelle lune), l'idiot regarde le doigt.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2012)

Vivid a dit:


> bien sur que c'est un fake !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu le dis


----------



## Vivid (9 Mai 2012)

[YOUTUBE]HbjSWDwJILs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (14 Mai 2012)

Ca va bourriner sévère : The expendables2, la bande annonce, avec de vrais morceaux de Jean-Claude VanDamme dedans.

[YOUTUBE]XQf3YP8p85I[/YOUTUBE]​
'ma chaussure est plus grande que cette voiture' :love:


----------



## Average Joe (15 Mai 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca va bourriner sévère : The expendables2, la bande annonce, avec de vrais morceaux de Jean-Claude VanDamme dedans.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]XQf3YP8p85I[/YOUTUBE]​
> 'ma chaussure est plus grande que cette voiture' :love:


Bigre, il y a du monde là-dedans, je ne savais pas que Schwarzy reprenait les gants. Il n'est plus Governator ? En tout cas les producteurs doivent se dire "si on ne fait pas un carton avec ça, je ne vois pas avec quoi on pourrait".


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2012)

[YOUTUBE]sJFLh7aVd7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2012)

Average Joe a dit:


> Bigre, il y a du monde là-dedans, je ne savais pas que Schwarzy reprenait les gants. Il n'est plus Governator ?



On voit que tu t'es pas farci le un


----------



## Le docteur (17 Mai 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> On voit que tu t'es pas farci le un&#8230;


"Il paraît qu'il veut devenir président"... Ca doit être l'unique moment un peu drôle du film... "farcir", c'est le mot...

Pendant deux secondes, j'ai cru que tu parlais de se farcir un gouvernator...


----------



## Vivid (21 Mai 2012)

Ils en ont enterrés d'autres 
[YOUTUBE]ZvfiwrMUXK0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mai 2012)

[YOUTUBE]MHlAJ7vySC8&[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h11 ----------

[YOUTUBE]1pgm8I0B8bY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2012)

[YOUTUBE]cGAniAakaRw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (22 Mai 2012)

*Zibrush *:love:
[YOUTUBE]Xl6ZwYYwr-I#![/YOUTUBE]

*ICI*


----------



## Le docteur (22 Mai 2012)

Vont devoir être musclés des épaules, dans le futur...:mouais:


----------



## Vivid (23 Mai 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Vont devoir être musclés des épaules, dans le futur...:mouais:


ou re-apprendre a avoir un minimum de musculature.


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Mai 2012)

La musculation n'empêchera pas la fatigue musculaire. Je n'imagine pas utiliser ça huit heures par jour (ou bien plus) en remplacement du clavier et de la souris, comme ils le prétendent (pour dire ça, il ne faut vraiment pas savoir ce que signifie travailler - bureautique, développement, ...).

Ça sera certainement intéressant pour faire des manipulations en 3D, occasionnellement, mais sans plus.


----------



## Le docteur (23 Mai 2012)

Oui parce que si le but c'est de faire  avec les bras ce qu'on fait avec les doigts... enfin, bon, je dis rien, ça nous fera faire un peu d'exercice, si ça ne nous nique pas les épaules... Parce que bon, c'est tout de même une des articulation les plus subtiles du corps humain.


----------



## Powerdom (26 Mai 2012)

[YOUTUBE]EPIE_h8jf6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (28 Mai 2012)

On sort les chpetit enfants...


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mai 2012)

Vivid a dit:


> On sort les chpetit enfants...



Excellent!


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Mai 2012)

Vivid a dit:


> On sort les chpetit enfants...



Très, très bon !!!


----------



## Vivid (29 Mai 2012)

*Une belle fable moderne.*
[YOUTUBE]y6ZmMjMdrqs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juin 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xMYjfb_M9wM&[/YOUTUBE]​
En plein écran c'est d'enfer&#8230;


----------



## Vivid (1 Juin 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> En plein écran c'est d'enfer



L'échelle... le chariot cela me disait quelque chose...

Une autre chirurgie 
[YOUTUBE]G0yC2ldpBFI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Juin 2012)

My Bloody Lad.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Juin 2012)

Sur les rails.


----------



## Vivid (2 Juin 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fvUQQF5S4Dg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2012)

Bref, c'est la révolution au Québec.

[YOUTUBE]wgnJHKtuUVE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (6 Juin 2012)

macinside a dit:


> Bref, c'est la révolution au Québec.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]wgnJHKtuUVE[/YOUTUBE]


On ne parle pas beaucoup du Québec ici, mais le NY Times ne s'en prive pas et on y trouve de bons articles comme *celui-ci* par exemple.
Mon préféré reste tout de même *celui-là*, qui résume particulièrement bien la situation. Il semble que Charest savait pertinemment que les étudiants allaient défiler dans la rue à l'annonce du traitement de choc qu'il leur promet, ce qui lui donne le prétexte pour leur taper dessus et nous rappeler à quoi pourrait ressembler l'arrivée de l'extrême-droite au pouvoir, puisque c'est bien ce dont il s'agit dans le cas québécois.


----------



## macinside (11 Juin 2012)

Fête des pères (et fils) vu par Lego 

[YOUTUBE]ww-iuZSnNj4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (12 Juin 2012)

[YOUTUBE]NA-ST8nXl4U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powerdom (14 Juin 2012)

[YOUTUBE]AsdEXlPsobI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (15 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]AsdEXlPsobI[/YOUTUBE]



 Génial !


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Juin 2012)

Pour une Pepite de Plus.


----------



## Vivid (18 Juin 2012)

pour idée noire


----------



## Powerdom (20 Juin 2012)

[YOUTUBE]N1zxDa3t0fg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (21 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]N1zxDa3t0fg[/YOUTUBE]



 On ne s'étonnera pas que l'iPad reste devant.


----------



## Le docteur (23 Juin 2012)

Ils ont vraiment la chkoumoune, les pauvres ... ou autre chose...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzFUcDKC64E

Mais m... comment on fait pour faire un lien YouTube qui marche !!!!


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juin 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ils ont vraiment la chkoumoune, les pauvres ... ou autre chose...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzFUcDKC64E
> 
> *Mais m... comment on fait pour faire un lien YouTube qui marche !!!!*


Tu copies ce qui est après le signe "=" et tu l'insères entre les balises YouTube like this&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]vzFUcDKC64E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powerdom (23 Juin 2012)

windows 98, windows 8, zont un problème avec les 8 chez microsoft.


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> windows 98, windows 8, zont un problème avec les 8 chez microsoft.


Pour avoir assisté à de nombreuses présentations de lancement de Windows, je dirais qu'ils « zont un problème avec tous les chiffres et toutes les lettres chez Microsoft ». Parce que des plantages, j'en ai vu quelques-uns.


----------



## Le docteur (23 Juin 2012)

Merci Dos Jones ...


----------



## Romuald (24 Juin 2012)

Caméras embarquées sur les boosters de la navette/

Huit minutes de voyage subspatial, du décollage à l'amerissage. 
Merci David :love:


----------



## Vivid (24 Juin 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> http://davidbosman.fr/blog/2012/06/23/cameras-embarquees-sur-les-boosters-de-la-navette/
> Huit minutes de voyage subspatial, du décollage à l'amerissage.
> Merci David :love:



Oh oui! fabuleux !!! et ce son ! :love:
merci.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Juin 2012)

J'avais testé celui que j'avais installé chez moi celui qui empêche le chien de sortir d'une propriété. c'est extrêmement douloureux... Si bien que même sans pile, du moment que le chien avait le collier il restait autour de la maison... 

[YOUTUBE]Gn0h3aRa1NI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## subsole (25 Juin 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GWAhWPmMlq4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2012)

comment j'ai pu ne pas voir cela en 2008, une pub anglaise !

[YOUTUBE]pnX6jqkTPVo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## youyou54 (28 Juin 2012)

Un chef duvre musical très joliment illustré !

*Pink Floyd - Atom Heart Mother* [lien wikipédia, lien spotify]

La vidéo a été réalisée par un certain Philonico à partir d'extraits de films et documentaires.
*La vidéo est en quatre parties dans la liste de lecture suivante:*

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL111F1C4A713EC87F&feature=plcp


----------



## Powerdom (28 Juin 2012)

youyou54 a dit:


> Un chef duvre musical très joliment illustré !



Ben j'ai tenu 1mn 37 sur le premier. j'ai pas tenté les autres.


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2012)

le nouveau film de la RATP : Les Super Metro

[YOUTUBE]OT8yyeXAzi8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Juin 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GOwkWXkJEQM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (1 Juillet 2012)

Au début elles font les belles


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Juillet 2012)

*Il faut sauver le soldat Hollande...*


----------



## Powerdom (4 Juillet 2012)

http://player.vimeo.com/video/44583147?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2012)

Sacrés gamins

[YOUTUBE]Y81OueKnZhQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powerdom (5 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GBaHPND2QJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2012)

un grand classique 

[YOUTUBE]4JTDLtr5ed0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## youyou54 (7 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]aYnfNm-fk9c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (7 Juillet 2012)

youyou54 a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]aYnfNm-fk9c[/YOUTUBE]


C'est Strip Tease, n'est-ce pas ? Je ne l'avais pas vu, celui-là. Merci


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]GBaHPND2QJg[/YOUTUBE]



J'en ai eu les larmes aux yeux


----------



## youyou54 (7 Juillet 2012)

Average Joe a dit:


> C'est Strip Tease, n'est-ce pas ? Je ne l'avais pas vu, celui-là. Merci


Oui effectivement.

Allez une autre pour l'occasion.
*Attention si vous avez des enfants auprès de vous, ne démarrez pas la vidéo* 


[YOUTUBE]5vQ-bqC7wEw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (8 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]DNW4HCY7qxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (9 Juillet 2012)

Très belle surprise... c'est beau, une réalisation au top, magnifique. 
Chapeau bas ! :love::love::love::love:


----------



## Romuald (9 Juillet 2012)

Superbe effectivement; je suis plus reservé sur le message que ça semble transmettre.


----------



## Vivid (9 Juillet 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Superbe effectivement; je suis plus reservé sur le message que ça semble transmettre.



Il serait bon d'en discuter ici ou ailleurs.


----------



## Powerdom (9 Juillet 2012)

Vivid a dit:


> Très belle surprise... c'est beau, une réalisation au top, magnifique.
> Chapeau bas ! :love::love::love::love:



 je l'ai déjà posté le 04 juillet. Vous suivez ou quoi ?


----------



## Romuald (9 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> je l'ai déjà posté le 04 juillet. Vous suivez ou quoi ?


Du 3 au 8 j'étais en mode 'digital and info detox' dans le trou du fion du monde. Pas de journaux, pas de télé, pas d'internet 

@Vivid : MP en cours, surveille ta boite.


----------



## Vivid (9 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> je l'ai déjà posté le 04 juillet. Vous suivez ou quoi ?



oups 

Alors un petit pour me faire pardonner


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juillet 2012)

un p'tit truc sympa

[YOUTUBE]w2sKe4zMvx8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2012)

Un peu fou 

[YOUTUBE]5fju_XcUhqo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (16 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]hL9B6VSYix4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (19 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KIePsbJSS04[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powerdom (21 Juillet 2012)

Les Black Lion Génocide au paléo festival. 

Uniquement pour ceux qui connaissent 


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xs9ifo_exclusif-les-black-lion-genocide-a-paleo_music?search_algo=2


----------



## Vivid (22 Juillet 2012)

Surtout les petits


----------



## Powerdom (22 Juillet 2012)

Super vivid !

[YOUTUBE]JMJXvsCLu6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (22 Juillet 2012)

Le miroir








_Note à qui de droit : C'est pour quand les balises vimeo ?_


----------



## Vivid (22 Juillet 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Le miroir
> 
> _Note à qui de droit : C'est pour quand les balises vimeo ?_



En même temps 6 messages au dessus... il y a une superbe vignette 

spécial pensée à tout les kékés


----------



## Romuald (23 Juillet 2012)

Vivid a dit:


> En même temps 6 messages au dessus... il y a une superbe vignette


Mes confuses... J'avais pourtant fait une recherche sur 'miroir' avant de poster !

Donc ppf


----------



## Romuald (23 Juillet 2012)

Encore un petit tour dans l'espace ?

_(la musique est pourrie-grandiloquente et on aimerait parfois savoir ce qu'on survole, ça n'en reste pas moins impressionnant)_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juillet 2012)

Tidju !!!!!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...ncing-australian-hurdler-video_n_1686230.html


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tidju !!!!!
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...ncing-australian-hurdler-video_n_1686230.html


Les JO vont en occuper certains


----------



## patlek (26 Juillet 2012)

Ptit truc amusant (Web GL)

Marche pas avec mon safari 5: mais marche avec Firefox 14,01

http://madebyevan.com/webgl-water/


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xGmVqQygHtI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2012)

c'est une cartouche


----------



## subsole (28 Juillet 2012)

BlackMatt a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]xGmVqQygHtI[/YOUTUBE]


Put**n, ne l'achetez pas, ça bouffe les neurones. :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Juillet 2012)

Leontine.


----------



## Average Joe (30 Juillet 2012)

Supermarket domino.
[YOUTUBE]7HfMaJJlxTE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (6 Août 2012)

Beeeeuuuuurrrrpppppppsssssss...


http://vimeo.com/46544534#


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2012)




----------



## Mobyduck (7 Août 2012)

A fox tale.


----------



## subsole (8 Août 2012)

[YOUTUBE]YciM_54HzZk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2012)

[YOUTUBE]LLQS27yQZYY[/YOUTUBE]

15 ans :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2012)

[YOUTUBE]gSedE5sU3uc[/YOUTUBE]

7 ans


----------



## Powerdom (10 Août 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> 7 ans



c'est ça ou le goulag.....


----------



## subsole (10 Août 2012)

[YOUTUBE]qV4UZHcFuV8[/YOUTUBE]

22 mois. :sick:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Août 2012)

Je déteste les "petits génies" ... ... ... les voir et les écouter me donne la juste mesure de l'immensité sidérale de mon incompétence et de ma triste normalitude !!!!! 

:rateau: tant pis ! :rateau:


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Août 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> 15 ans :rateau:





gloup gloup a dit:


> 7 ans





subsole a dit:


> 22 mois. :sick:


Attendez... je recherche la vidéo de l'échographie où je jouais le Concerto pour piano n°2 de Liszt... :rateau:


----------



## subsole (11 Août 2012)

http://vimeo.com/46304267#


----------



## Gwen (11 Août 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je déteste les "petits génies" ... ... ... les voir et les écouter me donne la juste mesure de l'immensité sidérale de mon incompétence et de ma triste normalitude !!!!!
> 
> :rateau: tant pis ! :rateau:



C'est loin d'être du génie. Avant, ce genre de prouesse restait dans le périmètre de la famille proche. Maintenant, les parents se sentent obligés de caser les oreilles de tout le monde en partageant leur vidéo immonde avec la terre entière.

Ni le bambin de 22 mois, ni le gamin de 7 ans ne mont fait vibrer. Ils auraient eu 50 ans, on aurait crié à l'escroquerie.


----------



## Average Joe (12 Août 2012)

subsole a dit:


> http://vimeo.com/46304267#


On n'est pas loin des lunettes Google, là :rateau:


----------



## Vivid (15 Août 2012)

[YOUTUBE]NdDU_BBJW9Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (20 Août 2012)

Oui dans l'espace.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2012)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h34 ----------


----------



## Vivid (23 Août 2012)

Et un peu de sucre.


----------



## Gwen (23 Août 2012)

[YOUTUBE]<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/MP7qYp9bW0M?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (25 Août 2012)

Le gagnant est...


----------



## Vivid (26 Août 2012)

abandonné...


----------



## Powerdom (26 Août 2012)

[YOUTUBE]WaIJKM0sjdo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]bTp-rl2F52o[/YOUTUBE]

Lien


----------



## subsole (1 Septembre 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> [youtube]btp-rl2f52o[/youtube]
> 
> lien



mdr


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Septembre 2012)

Horrible, et ces c qui rient et s'en délectent j'aimerais bien les voir projetés dans une soucoupe tournant à la vitesse de leur conne supersonique :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2012)

Tiens, un grincheux


----------



## Vivid (2 Septembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]T7MDMdfcRfI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (3 Septembre 2012)

Girls powa!!

http://vimeo.com/38247727


----------



## Vivid (3 Septembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Girls powa!!
> 
> http://vimeo.com/38247727



Le moteur physique est a la ramasse... cela rebondit comme du chewing-gum , une pub déguisée ? (en fait oui).

Jolie quand même et gros travail.


----------



## Vivid (5 Septembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ZpYQ-N__zQo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gwen (7 Septembre 2012)

Tokyo comme vous ne l'avez jamais vue.

http://vimeo.com/48659971

C'est reposant et très bien fait.


----------



## subsole (7 Septembre 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Tokyo comme vous ne l'avez jamais vue.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/48659971
> 
> C'est reposant et très bien fait.



J'aime également. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h07 ----------


Ça serait bien une balise pour pouvoir insérer le vidéos Vimeo, comme celles de Youtube.


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Septembre 2012)

Metro.


----------



## Vivid (8 Septembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2DbaeaFCAbU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2012)

Une vraie de chez vraie


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Septembre 2012)

Albert, tu yoyotes, ton truc ça va *Là*


----------



## Powerdom (8 Septembre 2012)

Vivid a dit:


> mec qui marche sur la Tamise et traverse les vitres (entre autres choses)



??? C'est un extra terrestre en visite sur la planète ?


----------



## Le docteur (9 Septembre 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Tiens, un grincheux&#8230;



Ou quelqu'un qui apprécie peu la cruauté ordinaire et ricanante des bipèdes foireux envers les animaux... (bon, là je pense que les bestioles ne sont pas trop chahutées quand même, vu qu'elles repartent direct).
Mais bon, tout ça c'est que du "sale bétail" comme j'ai entendu un dégénéré répondre à son gosse qui lui demandait ce que c'était en montrant un lémurien au zoo...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

J'aurais pu comprendre ce genre de remarques si ça avait été des humains qui s'amusaient à «centrifuger» des hamsters mais là ce sont les bestioles elle-même qui crèent le comique de la situation. De plus c'est bien la première personne que je lis/vois qui a un rapport négatif avec cette vidéo. 

D'un autre côté, on ne peut pas être d'humeur joyeuse tous les jours non plus, c'est vrai.


----------



## subsole (10 Septembre 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> J'aurais pu comprendre ce genre de remarques si ça avait été des humains qui s'amusaient à «centrifuger» des hamsters mais là ce sont les bestioles elle-même qui crèent le comique de la situation. De plus c'est bien la première personne que je lis/vois qui a un rapport négatif avec cette vidéo.
> 
> D'un autre côté, on ne peut pas être d'humeur joyeuse tous les jours non plus, c'est vrai.



Hé,hé, j'aimerai bien voir tous ces _ "pépères la morale neurasthénique"_ dans leurs vraies vies. ^^
Faites-une vidéo* les mecs, ça vous occuperait (*je déconne, je veux pas voir ça ^^). :rateau: :


----------



## Vivid (17 Septembre 2012)

sur toutes les éoliennes, pour des spectacles vent et lumières 
[YOUTUBE]Lr_t0wTCCFo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (24 Septembre 2012)

comme quoi les fanboy sont des cons !

[youtube]q7rWOGPwyBM[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2012)

[youtube]tqiaEpQayf4[/youtube]


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2012)

Je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai récemment repensé à ce personnage d'A. De Caunes dans NPA...

[YOUTUBE]R09CXOocyxI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## subsole (24 Septembre 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai récemment repensé à ce personnage d'A. De Caunes dans NPA...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]R09CXOocyxI[/YOUTUBE]



 _"Toxy"_ a fait de la télé !


----------



## Average Joe (25 Septembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> comme quoi les fanboy sont des cons !
> 
> [youtube]q7rWOGPwyBM[/youtube]


J'aime bien l'honnêteté de ces Russes qui avouent très simplement qu'ils veulent un iPhone juste pour se la jouer devant leurs potes. Certes, ils font tout ce cinéma devant l'&#63743; Store mais au moins ils ne vendent pas *un rein* comme ce jeune Chinois qui l'a fait pour un iPad  - le pire étant qu'il y a eu des médecins suffisamment véreux pour réellement lui en enlever un et le revendre !!!   Est-il besoin de préciser que ce jeune gars a de sérieux problèmes de santé déclinante maintenant Si on nait tous avec deux reins et non un seul c'est qu'il y a une raison.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2012)

[youtube]8ib2b4BOZIQ[/youtube]


----------



## Nephou (26 Septembre 2012)

Quatrième court métrage de la fondation Blender

[YOUTUBE]R6MlUcmOul8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## subsole (27 Septembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]F7pYHN9iC9I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Septembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]vFART6ZMeEA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2012)

Araneola


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Septembre 2012)

Petite vidéo personnelle... et courte...... 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/16883143/arf.mov.mov


----------



## Powerdom (29 Septembre 2012)

mais ma parole y s'moque di prophet !


----------



## Lio70 (29 Septembre 2012)

Will it blend ? iPhone 4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_S8sxpK4_iA


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Septembre 2012)

Monsieur flap. :rateau:


----------



## patlek (1 Octobre 2012)

Petit décalage:
http://vimeo.com/34072719


----------



## Average Joe (2 Octobre 2012)

Mobyduck a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]vFART6ZMeEA[/YOUTUBE]


Le scénario n'est pas sans me rappeler une aventure de Valérian nommée "Sur les terres truquées".


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2xp22IYL2uU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Octobre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]EOfy5LDpEHo[/YOUTUBE]

Et une petite autre pour le plaisir. 

[YOUTUBE]JMJXvsCLu6s[/YOUTUBE]

Y'en a tout plein ici.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Octobre 2012)

wildebeest déjà postée par moi en juillet  mais j'ai été content de la revoir


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Octobre 2012)

Ah, pas vu. Remarque, une petite redif' pour un truc aussi bon, c'est plus que conseillée.   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h17 ----------

[youtube]DaS1zT87waY[/youtube]


----------



## Vivid (7 Octobre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ww8FN2ZEYSs&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (9 Octobre 2012)

[DM]xal7z1[/DM]


----------



## Powerdom (9 Octobre 2012)

Vivid a dit:


> [DM]xal7z1[/DM]



C'est moi où y'a rien ?


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Octobre 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> C'est moi où y'a rien ?


J'ai vu un trou noir moi


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Octobre 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'ai vu un trou noir moi&#8230;


L'insertion de la vidéo dans les posts de MacG ne semble pas toujours bien fonctionner... Donc, au cas où cette remarque serait à prendre au premier degré, le lien direct vers la vidéo est : http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xal7z1 (... jusqu'à ce qu'on la censure  )


----------



## subsole (10 Octobre 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> J'ai vu un trou noir moi



Je suis MDR X1000


----------



## Vivid (14 Octobre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]75F3CSZcCFs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powerdom (15 Octobre 2012)

la chute
[YOUTUBE]1Uw_y3chpKg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powerdom (16 Octobre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]yFU774q6eVM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (16 Octobre 2012)




----------



## aCLR (16 Octobre 2012)

Z'ont oublié de filer un parachute au chat !? Les coquins ! :love:


----------



## patlek (18 Octobre 2012)

Des fois, ya des trous, et on tombe dedans (c' est ballot) et çà peut donner des sueurs

[YOUTUBE]qUUl5TRCwss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powerdom (19 Octobre 2012)

depuis sa caméra

[YOUTUBE]pHPx5vY3go8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ergu (19 Octobre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]CeZlih4DDNg[/YOUTUBE]

Cut the tofu !!!!

Hé, hé, hé.
Ce type est dingue.


----------



## Nephou (19 Octobre 2012)

&#8220;and turn the plate&#8221;

&#8212; je n&#8217;en peux plus

&#8220;Grate all the garlic into the Saaaaaucce&#8221;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h09 ----------

le final est juste _*speechless*_


----------



## ergu (19 Octobre 2012)

Quand il invoque Satan devant sa casserolle ?
'tain, j'en ai encore les larmes aux yeux !


----------



## Nephou (19 Octobre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Quand il invoque Satan devant sa casserolle ?
> 'tain, j'en ai encore les larmes aux yeux !



oui, les cheveux, la plaque vitrocéramique, la vapeur deau


----------



## ergu (19 Octobre 2012)

la poésie naît parfois des circonstances les plus improbables...


----------



## tirhum (20 Octobre 2012)

L'est "costaud", le garçon...


----------



## Romuald (20 Octobre 2012)

Devrait fumer un peu moins, il s'est niqué la voix


----------



## Vivid (21 Octobre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Cd6C1vIyQ3w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2012)

[youtube]zd7c5tQCs1I[/youtube]


----------



## Vivid (23 Octobre 2012)

simpatoches


----------



## tirhum (25 Octobre 2012)

Hophophop !... :love:

http://vimeo.com/52069544


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2012)

[youtube]u0aeJJ3OqmI[/youtube]


----------



## Vivid (28 Octobre 2012)

En lien, parce que la balise me redonne 'l'évènement de l'ipad' ci-dessus


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2012)

Gné toutes les vidéos montre la conf iPad Mini :mouais:


----------



## subsole (28 Octobre 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Gné toutes les vidéos montre la conf iPad Mini :mouais:



[YOUTUBE]-b8CwNHAx54[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (31 Octobre 2012)

Bientot, ou déjà maintenant, on ne distinguerat plus le vrai du faux:

(Attention, quelques images sanglantes mais avec leur bidonnage)


http://vimeo.com/51226312


----------



## Berthold (31 Octobre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Bientot, ou déjà maintenant, on ne distinguerat plus le vrai du faux:



Impressionnant. On savait déjà faire dire tout et n'importe quoi aux images, mais là&#8230;


----------



## Vivid (1 Novembre 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Bientot, ou déjà maintenant, on ne distinguerat plus le vrai du faux:
> 
> (Attention, quelques images sanglantes mais avec leur bidonnage)
> 
> ...



Ils ont gâchés leur travail, par le comportement... ridicule d'un grand blanc de cette taille, ils ont jamais pêcher la moindre petite truite  ces gens là.

Avec un cure dent dans le cuir il sort avec ses petites 'mimines' et d'un seul bras s.v.p. des poissons qui peuvent atteindre les 2 tonnes. 

On continue avec un requin aussi docile qu'un chat d'appartement en surpoids, sur un radeau en bois et de feuilles tressées, comme il est pas lourd  le radeau bronche pas... évidement il le chevauche ..
et il nage avec du sang dans l'eau autour de ses 'betios'....

on n'oublie pas d'autres inepties, un ara en haute mer (bien sur..), des requins de cette taille ont du mal a se supporter même en période de reproduction... alors plusieurs...
du délire total.
Oui là on voit bien que c'est de la 3D 

perso, j'aurais mis une musique des monty python et cela les sauvaient du ridicule.

Sinon les textures sont parfaites, techniquement c'est pas non plus exceptionnel, la musique un peu beaucoup lourdingue... mais toujours beaucoup de travail.
En un mot; dommage.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Novembre 2012)

HEART.


----------



## Vivid (9 Novembre 2012)

Blade reality


----------



## JPTK (10 Novembre 2012)

J'ai déjà eu l'occasion de jouer du kalimba, ce petit instrument fait de rien est vraiment magique.

Ce petit morceau est superbement écrit, super bien joué, ça pourrait être du Tortoise, c'est vraiment magnifique, j'adore.


----------



## JPTK (12 Novembre 2012)

Des inédits de Didier Super !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[YOUTUBE]kcJG0AGF6Jo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]CfUseBtyZTY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2012)

J'ai tenu 20 secondes et puis j'ai vomi :rateau:

[YOUTUBE]9_5uaaXBVhQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2012)

julrou est de retour?


----------



## Vivid (13 Novembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ZSt9tm3RoUU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (13 Novembre 2012)

Vivid a dit:


> Blade reality


Pas terrible cette vidéo à mon avis. J'ai relevé une grosse faute grammaticale dans le commentaire en plus. Ça saute aux oreilles que ce sont des Vrounzais qui singent de l'anglais américain :mouais:

Pour la suivante, _Our Story In One Minute_, c'est incroyable que tout le monde, absolument tout le monde faut-il croire, se figure encore cette connerie suivant laquelle les dinosaures ont été éliminés par une météorite. Oui, disons-le haut est fort, c'est un gros, que dis-je, un *énorme* mensonge, une théorie tellement bidon qu'elle a été discréditée dès son départ. Elle a juste été popularisée par la télé qui, déjà obsédée par les dinosaures, était trop contente d'avoir à bon compte une justification "scientifique" d'un machin à l'aspect hollywoodien, totalement inventé, _out of thin air_. Quoique avec des motivations assez peu avouables.


----------



## Berthold (14 Novembre 2012)

Théorie alternative n° 634 : lassés de la société de consommation qu'ils avaient érigé en modèle et dont ils ne pouvaient plus se dépêtrer, les dinosaures choisirent de s'exiler incognito sur une île, et maintenant ils fument du chichon peinards avec Elvis et Lennon. 

Ceci dit tu as raison, le coup de la météorite dans Dinosaures de Disney avait impressionné mes gamins, et je l'avoue, moi aussi. :love:

[YOUTUBE]LPG7svFeyV0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Novembre 2012)

Campagne de sécurité des B 777 de Air New Zealand&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]cBlRbrB_Gnc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (15 Novembre 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Campagne de sécurité des B 777 de Air New Zealand


J'ai jamais accroché à ce genre de film, alors les voir dans un avion.... j'ai vraiment l'impression que l'on me prend pour un... neuneu deux fois de suite .

Pour la vidéo proposé par Berthold; pet vert algue verte... on s'y retrouve, mais c'est bien sur ! 

[YOUTUBE]03N1jCsPBnE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (18 Novembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]_xf3ELqb6kc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rizoto (18 Novembre 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> J'ai tenu 20 secondes et puis j'ai vomi :rateau:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9_5uaaXBVhQ[/YOUTUBE]




C'est dégoulinant. Dégueulasse! :modo:


----------



## Le docteur (18 Novembre 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est dégoulinant. Dégueulasse! :modo:



Tiens, ses maîtres à penser ...



> Anthony Robbins
> Mandela
> Dalai Lama
> Obama
> ...



C'est pas de l'eclectisme, mais du capharnaüm ...
Si je n'ai pas vomi, c'est parce que je suis encore sous le coup de la surprise. Là je suis en train d'essayer de réaliser que c'est vrai, que ce gars a un site et qu'il arrive à trouver des gens pour payer pour écouter des conneries à deux balles comme ça.




> Je suis David Laroche, dans la vie je suis conférencier et entraineur de performance. Il marrive aussi dêtre coach.


Pourquoi j'ai fait prof de philo ...


----------



## rizoto (18 Novembre 2012)

Il devrait présenter le juste prix ou le jeu de la boite ce mec.


----------



## subsole (18 Novembre 2012)

Le bonheur c'est .... quand t'arrêtes cette vidéo.  ^^


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2012)

Je pense qu'il pourrait largement intéresser TF1


----------



## Vivid (18 Novembre 2012)

Il a le profil pour être le fils de Laroche joubert


----------



## Average Joe (19 Novembre 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> Théorie alternative n° 634 : lassés de la société de consommation qu'ils avaient érigé en modèle et dont ils ne pouvaient plus se dépêtrer, les dinosaures choisirent de s'exiler incognito sur une île, et maintenant ils fument du chichon peinards avec Elvis et Lennon.
> 
> Ceci dit tu as raison, le coup de la météorite dans Dinosaures de Disney avait impressionné mes gamins, et je l'avoue, moi aussi. :love:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]LPG7svFeyV0[/YOUTUBE]


Le plus drôle en rapport avec cette vidéo est que quelqu'un, à une époque, avait émis très sérieusement l'hypothèse que les dinosaures avaient disparu parce qu'à force de péter les herbivores auraient empoisonné l'atmosphère  et je passe les attaques de petits hommes verts, etc.


----------



## Berthold (19 Novembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ft1_Bi63sE0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (25 Novembre 2012)

oui je sais... 
[YOUTUBE]AF3OiKBCIbM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7N5OhNplEd4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Berthold (27 Novembre 2012)

:sleep: Pas pu lire cette vidéo jusqu'au bout. Ils font quoi si c'est un cardiaque qui se fait prendre ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> :sleep: Pas pu lire cette vidéo jusqu'au bout. Ils font quoi si c'est un cardiaque qui se fait prendre ?



Ben comme ça ils auront un vrai fantôme dans l'ascenseur


----------



## patlek (27 Novembre 2012)

On me fait un coup pareil: je hurle, et à la sortie de l' ascenceur, si je trouve un rigolard qui me dit "c' était pour la caméra invisiiiiible!!!", je lui casse la figure (s' il fait pas 1,95 m, pour 120 kilos de muscles, j' aurais pas enviee de couronner le tout par un séjour à l' hopital).


----------



## Berthold (27 Novembre 2012)

Tiens, une caméra cachée qui me fait rire (oui, j'ai l'humour bien gras) :

[YOUTUBE]sgWD08L0apQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (27 Novembre 2012)

après le contenu, le contenant.

[YOUTUBE]KG8M02ECKyU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]CiFWZ8MC2cE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (27 Novembre 2012)

Un enfant dépressif et un enfant caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllme...

[YOUTUBE]j3KybJdJPKs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2012)

...Je me suis demandé sincèrement quelle serait ma réaction : et bien, je fais comme tout le monde ... je gueule aussi !!!!!!!

ps : je faisais référence à l'ascenseur "fantômatique" vu plus haut hihi !!!!!!!


----------



## Fìx (28 Novembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...Je me suis demandé sincèrement quelle serait ma réaction : et bien, je fais comme tout le monde ... je gueule aussi !!!!!!!
> 
> ps : je faisais référence à l'ascenseur "fantômatique" vu plus haut hihi !!!!!!!



Me connaissant, j'suis pas du genre très violent (en tout cas physiquement), mais y'a de fortes probabilités qu'avec moi la gamine se prenne en prime un violent high kick surprise ! :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (28 Novembre 2012)

Une autre caméra cachée, putain le flip !!  

[DM]xve51x[/DM]


----------



## subsole (28 Novembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Une autre caméra cachée, putain le flip !!
> 
> [DM]xve51x[/DM]



 Les boulllllllles Rrrrouges

post7097


----------



## Vivid (28 Novembre 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Me connaissant, j'suis pas du genre très violent (en tout cas physiquement), mais y'a de fortes probabilités qu'avec moi la gamine se prenne en prime un violent high kick surprise ! :rateau:



Un peu pareil... au début même réaction que les personnes, mais la montée d'adrénaline me rend dingue.. je fonce et je cogne, un vrai dingue, je contrôle plus.
Je suis un très mauvais client .


----------



## patlek (28 Novembre 2012)

Moi, ce serait plutot l' équipe qui attend a la sortie de l' ascenceur, en riant: je leur lqaisse pas faire un pli: je les incendie.


----------



## Philippe (29 Novembre 2012)

Extraordinaire !!! 


*CLIQUER SUR LA PHOTO POUR ACTIVER*


----------



## Berthold (1 Décembre 2012)

J'aime bien les illusions anamorphiques ; ici on voit le dessin se réaliser, c'est impressionnant.

[YOUTUBE]kbQQGgdmW4k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (5 Décembre 2012)

ceci c'est une vraie vidéo de formation 

[YOUTUBE]UY3252OaJ7I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (5 Décembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> ceci c'est une vraie vidéo de formation



Si au début on se fait chi.., la fin... c'est un festival , il y en a un qui a peut-être voulut se venger pour la réalisation d'une vidéo de formation chiante pas défaut


----------



## Powerdom (6 Décembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ZfXoKxkGvoM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (6 Décembre 2012)

Berthold a dit:


> J'aime bien les illusions anamorphiques ; ici on voit le dessin se réaliser, c'est impressionnant.



En voilà avec les fichiers fournis:

[YOUTUBE]tBNHPk-Lnkk[/YOUTUBE]

http://dailygeekshow.com/2012/12/01...lusion-anamorphique-et-realisez-la-chez-vous/


----------



## Le docteur (6 Décembre 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]CiFWZ8MC2cE[/YOUTUBE]



C'est quoi cette horreur ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h05 ----------




patlek a dit:


> On me fait un coup pareil: je hurle, et à la sortie de l' ascenceur, si je trouve un rigolard qui me dit "c' était pour la caméra invisiiiiible!!!", je lui casse la figure (s' il fait pas 1,95 m, pour 120 kilos de muscles, j' aurais pas enviee de couronner le tout par un séjour à l' hopital).


Pareil !


----------



## Vivid (9 Décembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]CcDGZri9x68[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est quoi cette horreur ???



Bah quoi c'est excellent, t'as regardé jusqu'au bout ?


----------



## Le docteur (9 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Bah quoi c'est excellent, t'as regardé jusqu'au bout ?


Non seulement je n'ai pas regardé jusqu'au bout, mais je n'ai pas pu le regarder du tout. Voir des rats se faire prendre dans un piège c'est tout sauf mon trip...


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Décembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Non seulement je n'ai pas regardé jusqu'au bout, mais je n'ai pas pu le regarder du tout. Voir des rats se faire prendre dans un piège c'est tout sauf mon trip...


 
Ce n'est pas ce que tu crois. Si la seule suggestion d'une scène "violente" t'indispose, alors passe le début et saute directement à 1:10.

Quand tu auras vu la fin, tu pourras certainement voir le début sans appréhension.

Je pense que ça vaut le coup.


----------



## Le docteur (9 Décembre 2012)

Désolé mais pour moi l'image était "violente" : j'ai des rats (enfin ! je n'en ai plus qu'un aujourd'hui). Je persiste toujours à me demander si l'image de départ n'est pas celle d'un rat réellement tué par une de ces saletés de tapettes ...


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Décembre 2012)

L'image que tu vois au départ est l'illustration automatique de YouTube, qui correspond à l'image située exactement à la moitié de la vidéo. À ce moment-là, le rat est encore en mauvaise posture, et la scène est accompagnée d'une musique de circonstance. Mais si tu visualises la vidéo plus loin (à partir de 1:10 sur le compteur) tu pourras constater qu'il tient une forme ... olympique  .


----------



## Le docteur (10 Décembre 2012)

Oui, j'ai vu, mais je continue à me demander si cette image (celle du tout début où l'on voit le rat piégé n'est pas faite à partir d'une photo réelle)...


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Décembre 2012)

C'est probablement un véritable animal qu'on voit au début et à la fin. Mais sur cette partie du film, ce qu'on voit est un automate.

La «censure» visuelle de l'instant où le piège se referme est une bonne occasion pour changer le sujet sans devoir faire de raccord. La position très différente de l'animal ne permet pas de distinguer le changement


La réalisation d'automates très réalistes (à peau, à poils ou à plumes) est une spécialité du studio d'animation.

Voir la vidéo de présentation par ici.


----------



## Berthold (10 Décembre 2012)

Impressionnant pas toujours bien ragoûtant, mais bon


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Oui, j'ai vu, mais je continue à me demander si cette image (celle du tout début où l'on voit le rat piégé n'est pas faite à partir d'une photo réelle)...



Putain mais c'est quoi cette hyper sensibilité de tafiole vis à vis des rats sous prétexte que tu en as chez toi ??  :love:
D'ailleurs sous entendre que ce sont les tapettes qui tuent les rats, je trouve le propos un peu limite et fleurtant avec l'homophobie hein


----------



## flotow (10 Décembre 2012)

Pas un rat, mais une souris. Chauve.
@le docteur : c'est déjà trop tard.

[youtube]VwT6RLsYe1c[/youtube]


----------



## Average Joe (10 Décembre 2012)

Vivid a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]CcDGZri9x68[/YOUTUBE]


Excellent. Possiblement la meilleure de sa chaîne.


----------



## Vivid (10 Décembre 2012)

C'est pas un rat, c'est une souris. Non ? un peu petit pour un rat..
Je vous est pas parler de mes morpions, si attachant 

Tout est une question de point de vue, en parlant de point de vue;
ici bas.


----------



## patlek (10 Décembre 2012)

Pour se détendre, se relaxer, on va mettre un truc genre "rats are so cute"

[YOUTUBE]7ikm3o5hDks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2012)

2 superbes vidéos sur des phénomènes physiques "simples" mais malgré tout hypers complexes, c'est magnifique !  

[YOUTUBE]yVkdfJ9PkRQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Qf0t4qIVWF4[/YOUTUBE]

ps : dommage la qualité pourrie de la 2e...


----------



## JPTK (11 Décembre 2012)

Un peu de bon sens 

[YOUTUBE]h6GG-1WsmaY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Le docteur (11 Décembre 2012)

JPTK a dit:


> Putain mais c'est quoi cette hyper sensibilité de tafiole vis à vis des rats sous prétexte que tu en as chez toi ??  :love:
> D'ailleurs sous entendre que ce sont les tapettes qui tuent les rats, je trouve le propos un peu limite et fleurtant avec l'homophobie hein



Je l'attendais, celle-là ... 
Sinon, j'assume ma sensibilité de tafiole ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h48 ----------




Tucpasquic a dit:


> Pas un rat, mais une souris. Chauve.
> @le docteur : c'est déjà trop tard.
> 
> [youtube]VwT6RLsYe1c[/youtube]



Faut vraiment être un putain de sadique pour faire prof de SVT 
(euh ! Désolé Fatalis)...


----------



## Powerdom (11 Décembre 2012)

Désolé je sais pas intégrer une vidéo viméo.... 


http://vimeo.com/51636808#


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Décembre 2012)

A voir avec délice

http://videosift.com/video/The-Greatest-Show-On-Legs-The-Naked-Balloon-Dance


----------



## Vivid (16 Décembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]U_9J2oJjjd4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (17 Décembre 2012)

peut-être...


----------



## rizoto (17 Décembre 2012)

enorme !!! Oh bon jésus pardonne nous nos péchés.

Il y en tienne une bonne ou alors ils ont fait tourner des cigarettes qui font rire!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> enorme !!! Oh bon jésus pardonne nous nos péchés.



On peut pas le nier ... ils ont vraiment la "gueule" de leurs allégations !!! ... De toutes manières, ils sont tellement navrants et ridicules qu'ils se desservent eux-mêmes !


----------



## Romuald (17 Décembre 2012)

J'ai tenu 15 secondes




















En me forçant.


----------



## flotow (17 Décembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> J'ai tenu 15 secondes
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> LOADING MORE STUFF&#8230;


Héhé


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2012)

«je ne suis pas contre les homos mais enfin c'est nier l'ordre naturel» Mais non tu es juste un intégriste catho homophobe faut assumer quoi  Parce que bon, dans la nature


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Décembre 2012)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Parce que bon, dans la nature


Celui qui a pondu l'article n'a jamais dû avoir de chien mâle chez lui. Sinon il aurait dû rajouter la zoophilie (ou du moins son équivalent animal).  Par exemple :

[DM]xc4a79_un-chien-viole-une-poule_animals[/DM]

[DM]x8nlqq_chien-viole-chat_animals[/DM]


----------



## lapestenoire (18 Décembre 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> On peut pas le nier ... ils ont vraiment la "gueule" de leurs allégations !!! ... De toutes manières, ils sont tellement navrants et ridicules qu'ils se desservent eux-mêmes !



[YOUTUBE]cgffGwvt7nc[/YOUTUBE] j'ai bien rassembler les gens d'horizon different 

c'est 25 minutes mais ca vaut le coup de tout regarder


----------



## Average Joe (18 Décembre 2012)

En même temps il est clair que celui qui tient la caméra a soigneusement sélectionné les plus radicaux pour soutenir son propos. Il sait notamment que ces gens sont inoffensifs contrairement aux policiers de certains États voir aux anti-avortements américains qui n'ont pas toujours hésité à dézinguer ceux qui n'étaient pas d'accord avec eux.
Donc ce vidéaste les a filmé comme un machin folklorique quelconque, une résurgence du passé ou, en tout cas, à monté son film pour lui faire dire que les opposants à l'avortement et/ou au mariage homo sont tous de parfaits barjots (il est clair en effet que ceux que j'y ai vu sont passablement hallucinés). La réalité n'est pas si simple, même au sein de la seule Église (je précise que je ne suis pas croyant).
Il faut savoir faire la part des choses en matière d'images&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2012)

Average Joe a dit:


> () Il faut savoir faire la part des choses en matière d'images



Quand tu filmes des intégristes, c'est dur de trouver des modérés.  

Et ils sont bien dangereux avec leurs liens avec divers mouvements d'extrème-droite.


----------



## Vivid (24 Décembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ow8XF7LtDG0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (24 Décembre 2012)

Il est vraiment, il est vraiment&#8230;


&#8230;indécrottable !


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fOQ_XBDv1XU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ergu (28 Décembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> J'ai tenu 15 secondes



A partir de la 6ième minute, tu as des gens normaux.
Ouf.

'fin bon... Trois gâteux et deux rombières, pas un pour aligner deux phrases correctes...
T'as papy Mougeot qui a appris une liste de mots en -ique (il a génétique, biologique, bravo papy !) alors il te les mâchouille dès qu'on lui met un micro sous le nez.
Pis t'as ma préférée, celle en noir avec des lunettes - elle, on voit bien qu'elle regrette le temps ou on pouvait faire mumuse à la tenaille avec les parties intimes des sodomites avant de les flanquer au bûcher... Brrrr, froid dans l'dos.

C'est pas Jésus qui les aime le plus, c'est le formol !

Ou alors, Jésus, c'est du formol.


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2012)

pub yop 

[YOUTUBE]MDDmeYYWuUg[/YOUTUBE]

























(fake bien sur)


----------



## Vivid (29 Décembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> (fake bien sur)



Un faux et c'est bien dommage comme apparemment cela 'passe' toujours plus facilement avec les réclames


----------



## subsole (29 Décembre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]fOQ_XBDv1XU[/YOUTUBE]






:sleep: En me réveillant, j'ai une envie de flan. :rose:


----------



## Berthold (29 Décembre 2012)

C'est tout à fait ça !


----------



## Vivid (31 Décembre 2012)

[YOUTUBE]gCgV-FnEcGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (6 Janvier 2013)

[DM]xw764o[/DM]

Sans ironie aucune... Je vous souhaite à tous que de bonnes choses pour 2013


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2013)

après Vader voici Gandalf :love:

[YOUTUBE]KdpRWDcwF5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lapestenoire (10 Janvier 2013)

[YOUTUBE]vK5CTd0OVLw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (10 Janvier 2013)

lapestenoire a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]vK5CTd0OVLw[/YOUTUBE]


Je me suis douté que cela venait de la BBC à entendre l'accent typiquement british de plusieurs des participants, à commencer par "Chris".


----------



## Vivid (14 Janvier 2013)

[YOUTUBE]YDXOioU_OKM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## subsole (14 Janvier 2013)

Vivid a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]YDXOioU_OKM[/YOUTUBE]



 Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2013)




----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2013)

[YOUTUBE]01NBUiA3Tjs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Le docteur (16 Janvier 2013)

Finalement, je comprends mieux le lien qui les unit avec not' président...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2013)

[YOUTUBE]0FI23v1ZnNo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (16 Janvier 2013)

M'est avis que celui qui a filmé en a d'aussi grosses que celui qui est montré


----------



## lapestenoire (16 Janvier 2013)

ca aurait été plus marrant de le filmer tomber et s'écraser, que de le voir faire le singe pendant toutes ces minutes 

[YOUTUBE]KDqh-r8TQgs[/YOUTUBE]

la technique c'est tout


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Xxc7_icn4fI[/YOUTUBE]
:love::love::love:


----------



## Vivid (20 Janvier 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EHQCvSbHW-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Janvier 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Xaw8XhiK0dU[/YOUTUBE]​
:love:


----------



## Vivid (26 Janvier 2013)

[YOUTUBE]YMmIiJl9pt4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## flotow (26 Janvier 2013)

@Dos Jones : pour avoir pris EasyJet une fois pour un A/R, y'a vraiment que eux pour faire des blahblah aussi longs qu'inutiles, aussi bien au décollage/atterrissage qu'en vol. De même, ils gesticulent dans la cabine.

Je veux bien que ce soit moins cher que les autres, mais ce n'est pas une raison  

Sur ce, j'ai fini mon HS


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Janvier 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @Dos Jones : pour avoir pris EasyJet une fois pour un A/R, y'a vraiment que eux pour faire des blahblah aussi longs qu'inutiles, aussi bien au décollage/atterrissage qu'en vol. De même, ils gesticulent dans la cabine.
> 
> Je veux bien que ce soit moins cher que les autres, mais ce n'est pas une raison


Pas encore eu l'occasion de voyager avec eux&#8230; Par contre sur mes deux dernier vols AF j'ai eu la chance d'être introduit dans le poste de pilotage* et ça, ça vaut tous les bla.blas d'hotesses&#8230; 

* Aux esprits mal placés je vous merde&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (26 Janvier 2013)

Il n'y a pas que le piano qui peut se jouer à quatre mains !

[YOUTUBE]CcsSPzr7ays[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Powerdom (27 Janvier 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pas encore eu l'occasion de voyager avec eux Par contre sur mes deux dernier vols AF j'ai eu la chance d'être introduit dans le poste de pilotage*



je l'ai fait aussi sur AF il y'a une quinzaine d'année. depuis le 11/9 je croyais que c'était impossible.


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Janvier 2013)

Et ça fait mal ?  Bon ok, je ->[]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2013)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Et ça fait mal ?  Bon ok, je ->[]



_Attention ! contrepèterie de bas étage :_

Euh non ! De toutes manières, dans les avions, empiler des culottes est une chose coutumière !


----------



## Romuald (27 Janvier 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> _Attention ! contrepèterie de bas étage :_
> 
> Euh non ! De toutes manières, dans les avions, empiler des culottes est une chose coutumière !


Elle est nulle ta contrepétrie, ça veut rien dire 'une ouche costumière' :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Janvier 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Elle est nulle ta contrepétrie, ça veut rien dire 'une ouche costumière' :mouais:



Cherche encore !


----------



## Berthold (27 Janvier 2013)

Bah, dans un avion, mieux vaut des culottes empilées qu'une aviatrice ayant pendu son fuselage, non ?




D'accord, la deuxième est un peu approximative, bon&#8230;


----------



## Pamoi (27 Janvier 2013)

Ça vole bas, par ici


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Janvier 2013)

De toute façon pour une hôtesse il vaut mieux avoir l'air sans l'effet que l'effet sans l'air


----------



## Powerdom (30 Janvier 2013)

Si on pouvait avoir des images animées pour expliquer tout ceci, je ne comprends pas


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Janvier 2013)

[YOUTUBE]aTLySbGoMX0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (31 Janvier 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]aTLySbGoMX0[/YOUTUBE]


En voyant ce film je ne peux m'empêcher de penser à ces mots de Peter Garrett dans une chanson de Midnight Oil : "Love Is so tough, cos' it raises your hopes and then makes you run" (_Lucky Country_, dans _Place Without A Postcard_) bien que le personnage du monsieur me fasse plutôt vaguement penser à un autre chanteur (et bassiste), Mark Burgess des Chameleons, physiquement. Lui dans son jeune temps du moins et une coupe de cheveux différente.
[YOUTUBE]nGssYCWIV74[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arlequin (31 Janvier 2013)

pub



[DM]xx51ju_publicite-pornhub-super-bowl-2013_fun#.UQrOqqXLGQs[/DM]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h07 ----------

toximystic vient de rompre 

[DM]xx3zx1_rompre-a-l-aide-d-un-powerpoint_fun#.UQrLvaXLGQs[/DM]


----------



## Powerdom (1 Février 2013)

Je ne vois rien sur le message d'arlequin. Je suis le seul ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je ne vois rien sur le message d'arlequin. Je suis le seul ?



Il me semble que oui  ...

Ça vaut le détour


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2013)

[YOUTUBE]oe5iQZlNqaA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (1 Février 2013)

Pas mal du tout le powerpoint ! 
Et le disney tournait sur FB, il est très réussi !


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Février 2013)

Ça sert à rien de faire le kékos, tu choperas pas ce soir...


----------



## Fìx (2 Février 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça sert à rien de faire le kékos, tu choperas pas ce soir...



Déjà bu en GIF :



tirhum a dit:


>




Mais ta version longue est pas mal ! Ça permet notamment de voir l'air déconcerté qu'ils ont après !!


----------



## flotow (2 Février 2013)

Ça permet surtout de se rendre compte de la violence du choc 
'fin faut quand même être con pour poster sa propre connerie sur internet quand même


----------



## Powerdom (3 Février 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> 'fin faut quand même être con pour poster sa propre connerie sur internet quand même



on est bien d'accord. je m'étais toujours demandé comment avait fini ce truc. On en voit un derrière qui doit vomir par dessus bord... quel nul ce pilote. tout ça pour épater deux gonzesses en string. il à réussi !


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2013)

Encore plus jouissif avec la version longue


----------



## flotow (3 Février 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Encore plus jouissif avec la version longue


Et avec le son !


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2013)

Ah j'ai pas essayé encore !!


----------



## Vivid (3 Février 2013)

ici, le string ne tient pas !


----------



## Average Joe (3 Février 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Et avec le son !


Celle qui m'inquiète c'est la fille en bikini rose, visiblement elle s'en est pris plein la gueule, d'ailleurs elle a du sang qui coule


----------



## WebOliver (3 Février 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Encore plus jouissif avec la version longue



En tout cas les mecs ont des bonnes tronches d'acteurs pornos.


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Février 2013)

WebOliver a dit:


> En tout cas les mecs ont des bonnes tronches d'acteurs pornos.



Parce qu'ils ont des têtes de nuds ? :rateau:


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Février 2013)

... de nuds marins, bien sûr.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Février 2013)

Tiens en voilà un marin qu'est pas un nud...

Faut bien faire plaiz au sponsor...

[YOUTUBE]B2PQfJ2SAg4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (4 Février 2013)

Vraiment pas


----------



## Vivid (7 Février 2013)

En russie (Kamtchatka) et en 360° (je ne vois pas le support de la caméras...)


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Février 2013)

Ils ont dû en passer du temps en montage, par endroits on voit bien que l'hélico et le décor ne sont pas filmés en même temps, après l'effet 360° peut se faire dans le produit fini.
Le tournicotis des pales est un peu trop grossier pour que ce soit vraiment les pales filmées d'une caméra qui effectivement n'est pas là. Sinon pourquoi la luminosité de la cellule varierait, les transparences cockpit, ombres, et ces pales toujours invariables 
Je m'interroge Prochaine production poutine@pixar  ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2013)

[YOUTUBE]UpCJ8GKTUBc[/YOUTUBE]

:rateau::rateau::mouais:


----------



## Emmanuel94 (7 Février 2013)

la meilleure version de cette chanson


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Février 2013)

Vivid a dit:


> En russie (Kamtchatka) et en 360° (je ne vois pas le support de la caméras...)


Si, on voit le support de la caméra. C'est une perche, qui dépasse par la porte entrouverte, et dont on aperçoit le reflet dans la vitre de cette porte.


----------



## Vivid (8 Février 2013)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> la meilleure version de cette chanson


un amateur


----------



## Arlequin (8 Février 2013)

edit: je ne faisais que passer ...


----------



## Romuald (8 Février 2013)

Es tu sur qu'il est à jour ?


----------



## Arlequin (8 Février 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Es tu sur qu'il est à jour ?



sorry ai édité entre temps

oui, flash était à jour (maj automatique)

j'ai tout de même été le recharger/réinstaller (manuellement car dans les pref système il ne trouvait rien de plus récent) et ça remarche, tjs avec le même n° de version.


----------



## Fìx (9 Février 2013)

Un bon caméscope, un peu d'encre&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]k_okcNVZqqI[/YOUTUBE]​
À regarder, selon les recommandations du posteur en "4K" _(choisir "Original" en cliquant sur la roue crantée)_ mais du coup ça a l'air archis lourd à charger&#8230; Bonne connexion oblige. Au pire, mettez sur pause et attendez&#8230;*

Sinon il reste les HD classiques&#8230; 


Et pour ceux qui se demanderaient (comme moi avant de tomber sur cette vidéo  ) ce qu'est cette technologie "4K", voir par ici pour des éléments de réponse&#8230;


PS: si ça lague, il indique qu'on peut aussi essayer avec différents navigateurs&#8230;


----------



## WebOliver (9 Février 2013)

Mythique!


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Février 2013)

Marcel Béliveau, sors de ce corps, et vous, âmes de Jacques Legras, Jacques Rouland, dormez en paix 
Maintenant on nous fait croire que c'est un reportage "envoyé de mon iPhone" 
(trop fort disaient les jeunes il y a 10 ans :hein: )
Rigolo au début, mais lassant dès qu'on se rend compte de la supercherie, c'est à dire assez vite


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2013)

[YOUTUBE]yNg3mcjhq9w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (10 Février 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Marcel Béliveau, sors de ce corps, et vous, âmes de Jacques Legras, Jacques Rouland, dormez en paix
> Maintenant on nous fait croire que c'est un reportage "envoyé de mon iPhone"
> (trop fort disaient les jeunes il y a 10 ans :hein: )
> Rigolo au début, mais lassant dès qu'on se rend compte de la supercherie, c'est à dire assez vite



Effectivement il s'agissait d'un fake


----------



## Average Joe (10 Février 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]yNg3mcjhq9w[/YOUTUBE]



Les *demi*-Japonaises ne sont pas mal non plus.
[YOUTUBE]vCvhc2gRBM4[/YOUTUBE]


> *rowdymax1*
> Miki Berenyi...half Hungarian,&#65279; half Japanese...all babe.


----------



## Vivid (11 Février 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]yNg3mcjhq9w[/YOUTUBE]



C'est insupportable... ce truc !


----------



## Powerdom (11 Février 2013)

Vivid a dit:


> C'est insupportable... ce truc !



En effet nous sommes très loin des pépites que tu nous post ici, mais il faut de tout pour contenter tout le monde..
Je vais le montrer à ma fille de 13 ans


----------



## subsole (12 Février 2013)

Vivid a dit:


> C'est insupportable... ce truc !



Oui, il y a des bafffffes qui se perdent, mais pas pour tout le monde. ^^

[YOUTUBE]hf_XpLOYfog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (12 Février 2013)

C'est fight club version filles ? :hein:


----------



## aCLR (12 Février 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> karaoké



On en pince pour les petites asiatiques ?!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Février 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> On en pince pour les petites asiatiques ?!



Je suis en plein trip nippon.


----------



## aCLR (12 Février 2013)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Février 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Je suis en plein trip nippon.


 ... si petites et déjà ponaises !!!!...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h22 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Je suis en plein trip nippon.



Fais gaffe qu'une d'entre elles ne soit pas mariée avec un Samouraï ... sinon ce sont tes tripes qui vont abimer le plancher ....:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Février 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> http://photos.hotvideo.fr/nichons-n...ida01-une-japanese-charity-breast-squeeze.jpg



J'ai dit nippon, pas nichon !


----------



## Average Joe (13 Février 2013)

Ça me fait penser que j'ai donc posté l'autre jour une vidéo avec Miki Berenyi (Lush) à qui il a été souvent demandé, une fois sur scène, de montrer ses nichons (dans un numéro des Inrockuptibles elle demandait d'ailleurs au journaliste la traduction du mot en anglais). Il a même existé un CD pirate qui s'appelait _Show Us Your Tits_. Ce à quoi elle répondait souvent par "f*** off" mais parfois elle se montrait plus inspirée, c'était comme un jeu. Par exemple en concert à New York en 1990: un des boys dans le public lui demande, elle lui répond "Tu aurais dû demander s'il te plaît", l'autre fait "Please" et elle conclut : "ah non, c'est trop tard maintenant". Ou alors au festival de Glastonbury quatre ans plus tard : elle : "They're not actually real you know, just two halves of a grapefruit"  (j'ai ce pirate).:love:


----------



## Gwen (13 Février 2013)

AH. Lush, un des meilleurs groupes anglais. Dommage qu&#8217;elle ne chante plus.
Perso, ses cheveux rouges me faisaient plus fantasmer que ses nichons


----------



## Arlequin (13 Février 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Perso, ses cheveux rouges me faisaient plus fantasmer que ses nichons



te restent Axel Red et Mylène Farmer

Question nichons, c'est pareil


----------



## bokeh (13 Février 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]yNg3mcjhq9w[/YOUTUBE]



Ah ! Enfin un groupe dont les membres ont des principes 

Dédicace à Benoit


----------



## Fìx (15 Février 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tBNHPk-Lnkk[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Powerdom (15 Février 2013)

c'est vieux ton truc. tu sors de 2 mois de coma ?


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Février 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> c'est vieux ton truc. tu sors de 2 mois de coma ?



C'est lui qui doit s'occuper du blog MacGé, dernier article remontant au 6 novembre 2012


----------



## Fìx (15 Février 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> c'est vieux ton truc. tu sors de 2 mois de coma ?



Vieux ou pas ça marche toujours j'ai même essayé pas plus tard qu'aujourd'hui !


----------



## subsole (15 Février 2013)

Fìx a dit:


> Vieux ou pas ça marche toujours j'ai même essayé pas plus tard qu'aujourd'hui !



 Tu ne te serais pas gouré de sujet ?


----------



## Average Joe (16 Février 2013)

gwen a dit:


> AH. Lush, un des meilleurs groupes anglais. Dommage quelle ne chante plus.
> Perso, ses cheveux rouges me faisaient plus fantasmer que ses nichons



Ouais, bien d'accord. Pour ta gouverne, il y a deux fameux fan sites les concernant : *Light From A Dead Star*, créé par Bill Spandagos et réalisé avec la pleine collaboration des membres du groupe, au moins Miki, Emma et Phil, qui regroupe pratiquement tout ce qu'on souhaiter connaître à leur propos et le groupe Yahoo Purple Veins Scenic Greens : purpleveinsscenicgreens@yahoogroups.com. *Andy Von Pip* est aussi un grand Lush fan.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EMcbtmfDrVs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (19 Février 2013)

entre musique et vidéo.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2013)

Fist of Jesus &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#128516;


----------



## subsole (20 Février 2013)

[YOUTUBE]X0bsorChpb8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Février 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EXlCBy5jk4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Le docteur (21 Février 2013)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Fist of Jesus &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#128516;



Un instant, j'ai eu peur...
Remarque bien que c'est gore tout de même...


----------



## Romuald (22 Février 2013)

Les courts d'animation séléctionnés aux oscars.

Celui du lien est une vraie perle :love:
Liens vers les autres en bas de page


----------



## Vivid (23 Février 2013)

On peut s'amuser... trouverez-vous la voiture couper en deux a un feux rouge?


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Février 2013)

[YOUTUBE]8lOhvS-xyrA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (23 Février 2013)

On peut s'amuser... trouverez-vous la voiture couper en deux a un feux rouge?


----------



## flotow (24 Février 2013)

Il fait tout drôle ce bâtiment en forme de pyramide près de la Tate Modern


----------



## Vivid (24 Février 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Il fait tout drôle ce bâtiment en forme de pyramide près de la Tate Modern



oui... 'space' ces mélanges. Dans univers si gris, des couleurs pastels serait un mieux...


----------



## Powerdom (24 Février 2013)

oui je l'ai vue. mais c'est un bus plutôt non ?
et les maisons à l'envers vous les avez trouvées ?


----------



## flotow (24 Février 2013)

Moi j'ai trouvé le type qui mange un fish&chips près de tower bridge


----------



## aCLR (24 Février 2013)

Bah moi j'arrive pas à le mettre en full screen, bouhouhou&#8230;


----------



## patlek (24 Février 2013)

j' ai trouvé buzby...

http://btlondon2012.co.uk/pano.html...2.5450&imarkerath=170.1854&imarkeratv=44.1339

Et une voiture coupée , mais pas a un feu:

http://btlondon2012.co.uk/pano.html....9275&imarkerath=-134.0161&imarkeratv=55.7329

Et une voiture coupée a un feu (il y en a peut etre plein)

http://btlondon2012.co.uk/pano.html....9736&imarkerath=-143.6480&imarkeratv=18.1939


----------



## Vivid (24 Février 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> oui je l'ai vue. mais c'est un bus plutôt non ?
> et les maisons à l'envers vous les avez trouvées ?



ici ?



patlek a dit:


> Et une voiture coupée a un feu (il y en a peut etre plein)
> 
> http://btlondon2012.co.uk/pano.html....9736&imarkerath=-143.6480&imarkeratv=18.1939



un bon nombres de véhicules finalement.

Un toit végétalisé 

Un batiment...

une volière ??? 

ballon publicitaire ?

Gazomètre


----------



## aCLR (25 Février 2013)

Vivid a dit:


> Un batiment...



Une sculpture !


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Février 2013)

Animals


----------



## Berthold (26 Février 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Animals



Il est où le cochon ?


----------



## brucetp (26 Février 2013)

Pas mal de véhicules coupés en effet mais la définition est incroyable!
http://bit.ly/XWPaZS

Sinon pour revenir au sujet des truc animés à la con  :
une variante du HarlemShake : http://hsmaker.com/harlemshake.asp?url=http://forums.macg.co/

EDIT : ça rend bien sur celui-ci aussi! http://hsmaker.com/harlemshake.asp?url=http://www.elysee.fr/


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2013)

Jack Nicholson, ce queutard.  

[YOUTUBE]WJmhsJ5T5L0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (27 Février 2013)

[youtube]9GXw1_9B_iM[/youtube]


Désolé


----------



## Vivid (27 Février 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EFP72LC3bN0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2INfnfP4wU8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mars 2013)

Un reportage que j'ai fait il y a 3 ans, je l'ai PowerPointisé, vidéoté, YouTubé... 

J'ose enfin le montrer ici... :rose:

[YOUTUBE]Z3cQQBR1nG0[/YOUTUBE]

J'ai oublié de citer la musique : Bird's Lament de Moondog (Louis Thomas Harding), Album Sax pax for a sax.
Un peu trafiqué avec Audacity


----------



## Vivid (6 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]HXFCXr5gbSA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## subsole (7 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]m0JF4QxPpvM#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]pY1_HrhwaXU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (12 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]KFy6VqeSlSw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Mars 2013)

*Sympa*

Désolé de ne pouvoir intégrer la vidéo, c'est du Fesse bouc :rose:

À moins que quelqu'un sache comment faire


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]oWu9TFJjHaM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (16 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]FtPjpuhs-jA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (16 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]oWu9TFJjHaM[/YOUTUBE]


De quoi avoir l'impression d'être un Jedi !


----------



## Lio70 (16 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGArcwGJts0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (18 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]LfXhRXEQveE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2013)

[dm]xy2jg5[/dm]


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2013)

Le fin du fin serait que les consoles de l'étagère soient faites avec des catalogues KIKELA


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2013)

Déjà qu'il a pris les cintres en lot de 10&#8230;


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]25xhPlLE-wg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mars 2013)

les beach boys en live...


[YOUTUBE]w-0CS-T1HUQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2013)

C'est pas animé, faut jouer du clic et du glissé, mais c'est sympa quand même !


----------



## subsole (25 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]XZcVrd8-ibY#at=84[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (25 Mars 2013)

le bourdon


----------



## Powerdom (26 Mars 2013)

Comme toujours excellente trouvaille de Vivid


----------



## Galekal (26 Mars 2013)

Vivid a dit:


> le bourdon



Pas mal du tout. Il y en a qui ont carrément du talent.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2013)

[YOUTUBE]anoudjiKa88[/YOUTUBE]

:love::love::love::love:


----------



## Arlequin (27 Mars 2013)

gloup gloup
anonyme

encore un de moins

ou de plus, c'est selon


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2013)

C'est hélas ce qui nous pend tous au nez&#8230;


----------



## Powerdom (27 Mars 2013)

IL aurait pu dire au revoir 

tu connais la différence entre une moule et un pull-over ?

je l'avais oubliée celle-ci


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2013)

Everybody wants to kill Bruce



Et je veux des balises Viméo


----------



## Lio70 (28 Mars 2013)

Mais c'est quoi au fait, ce "Anonyme Messages: n/a" qu'on voit chez certains ? Ils sont partis?


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2013)

Lio70 a dit:


> Mais c'est quoi au fait, ce "Anonyme Messages: n/a" qu'on voit chez certains ? Ils sont partis?



C'est ça !


----------



## Arlequin (28 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> IL aurait pu dire au revoir



en même temps, quand tu vois que l'on se fait presque engueuler quand on a l'outrecuidance de réclamer un bonjour 




waouw, ça c'est de l'équilibre


----------



## macinside (29 Mars 2013)

parodie

[YOUTUBE]9re8_q3pfV4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Mars 2013)

macinside a dit:


> parodie
> 
> vidéo



Des mêmes :

[YOUTUBE]4JNRBFYuyWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (29 Mars 2013)

Le manuel est fourni. 
[YOUTUBE]xuRT9gC0CGs#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (1 Avril 2013)

Très tonique.


----------



## Romuald (2 Avril 2013)

[YOUTUBE]KG8M02ECKyU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Lio70 (6 Avril 2013)

Trois d'un coup, pour l'inspiration, a destination des candidats entrepreneurs... 

Steve Jobs : le demarrage de NeXT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHsHKzYOV2E

Guy Kawasaki : 12 lecons apprises de Steve Jobs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DR_wX0EwOMM

Guy Kawasaki : le top 10 des erreurs commises par les entrepreneurs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHjgK6p4nrw


----------



## Vivid (7 Avril 2013)

Cellulosique aussi


----------



## Lio70 (7 Avril 2013)

Avant, les jeux video c'etait ca. Cela ne va pas rajeunir certains d'entre nous  
J'adorais celui-ci...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoR3gaAsHFY

Je poste le lien direct car a l'interieur d'une balise YOUTUBE, la fenetre de visionnage renvoie un message "error occurred, please try again later".


----------



## Vivid (9 Avril 2013)

Encore un bon moment !


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Avril 2013)

Shave it.


----------



## macinside (18 Avril 2013)

vite avant que TF1 ne le bloque 

[YOUTUBE]xBzMk-KozO0[/YOUTUBE]

(ceci est un fake bien sur  )


----------



## Gwen (18 Avril 2013)

Trop tard, bloqué.


----------



## flotow (18 Avril 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Trop tard, bloqué.


en même temps, y'avait 50% de chance que ce soit "pas dispo dans votre pays" :rose:


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Avril 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Trop tard, bloqué.



Là.


----------



## flotow (19 Avril 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Là.


Heureusement que quelqu'un l'a sauvé  elle pourra passer à la postérité 

Sinon :
[youtube]litXW91UauE[/youtube]
et D)
[youtube]T8Jiwo3u6Vo[/youtube]


----------



## Fìx (20 Avril 2013)

Wow&#8230;&#8230; encore quelques années d'abstinence tabagique pour moi avant de faire ça ! 

[YOUTUBE]tj7al6MXu7U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Vivid (20 Avril 2013)

avec un si long cou


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Avril 2013)

Everything I Can See From Here.


----------



## Powerdom (20 Avril 2013)

http://www.begeek.fr/iphone-5-video-dun-domino-geant-construit-avec-10-000-mobiles-90314


----------



## Vivid (21 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> http://www.begeek.fr/iphone-5-video-dun-domino-geant-construit-avec-10-000-mobiles-90314



pffffffffff... déçue


----------



## Average Joe (21 Avril 2013)

Fìx a dit:


> Wow encore quelques années d'abstinence tabagique pour moi avant de faire ça !
> 
> [YOUTUBE]tj7al6MXu7U[/YOUTUBE]​


Même &#63743; n'y a pas pensé dans ses keynotes !


----------



## aCLR (21 Avril 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Everything I Can See From Here.



Sympa le format vertical


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Avril 2013)

Monsterbox.


----------



## Vivid (23 Avril 2013)

un peu de Matrix. (Un téléchargement éviteras d'éventuelles saccades.)


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Avril 2013)

Spacebound.


----------



## flotow (25 Avril 2013)

C'est super wtf :rateau:
[youtube]bto5xs1p800[/youtube]


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Avril 2013)

Premier Automne.


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Avril 2013)

Elia.  

Edit: Fonctionnent pas les balises vimeo...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h48 ----------

La Vénus de Rabo.


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Edit: Fonctionnent pas les balises vimeo...



  

:rose:


----------



## Powerdom (26 Avril 2013)

[YOUTUBE]iimzzlxzCFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ru666 (28 Avril 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]iimzzlxzCFE[/YOUTUBE]



L'art de ranger ses dossiers rapidement


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Avril 2013)

The Princess Who Never Smiled.


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2013)

aCLR a dit:


>



  

Votézissi : http://forums.macg.co/a-propos-de-m...nances-des-forums-484393-73.html#post12521365


----------



## Vivid (29 Avril 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ul4d4vIy7z0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2013)

[youtube]AaWHqi4yNRQ[/youtube]


----------



## Berthold (1 Mai 2013)

réalisé avec des atomes de carbone :

[YOUTUBE]oSCX78-8-q0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Mai 2013)

Orange Ô Désespoir.


----------



## Vivid (1 Mai 2013)

[YOUTUBE]zRsdst68rMM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## subsole (2 Mai 2013)

[YOUTUBE]yN38y5MILbs#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Mai 2013)

The Old Man and the Sea.


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Mai 2013)

The Henhouse.


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Mai 2013)

Dog With Electric Collar.


----------



## Fìx (6 Mai 2013)

ATTENTION : Risque important d'inondation de p'tites culottes ! 

[YOUTUBE]dTUEe6B0cDk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Mai 2013)

Escale.


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Mai 2013)

"Fixed".


----------



## Vivid (8 Mai 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2aCOyOvOw5c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (9 Mai 2013)

Sympa je sais pas mais ridicule c'est certain ! 
Je m'en souviens bien de cette pub en plus.

"Se battre avec les copains, gagner du terrain, c'est très jus de raisin !!"

Comme d'hab je les imagine lors de la présentation finale du spot, dans la salle de réunion, avec les applaudissements à fin et les félicitations  

[YOUTUBE]lmj54z9zp1Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (9 Mai 2013)

[YOUTUBE]doteMqP6eSc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Average Joe (10 Mai 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Sympa je sais pas mais ridicule c'est certain !
> Je m'en souviens bien de cette pub en plus.
> 
> "Se battre avec les copains, gagner du terrain, c'est très jus de raisin !!"
> ...


""Se battre avec les copains, gagner du terrain, c'est très jus de raisin !!"
 Lol, ça c'est du slogan 80s EN BÉTON.


----------



## flotow (10 Mai 2013)

[vimeo]
http://vimeo.com/7638752
[/vimeo]


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2013)

Raté ! La bonne balise &#8212; quand le plugin est installé &#8212; c'est [vv]7638752[/vv]


----------



## flotow (11 Mai 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Raté ! La bonne balise &#8212; quand le plugin est installé &#8212; c'est [vv]7638752[/vv]


ah parce qu'en plus y'a un plugin qui existe déjà ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2013)




----------



## Mobyduck (11 Mai 2013)

Micro Mayhem!.


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Mai 2013)

Omelette.


----------



## Vivid (13 Mai 2013)

une assistance.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mai 2013)

La classe spatiale.

[YOUTUBE]KaOC9danxNo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## flotow (13 Mai 2013)

iMovie et GarageBand fonctionnent dans l'espace ? 

Vivement une pub là dessus


----------



## Vivid (15 Mai 2013)

de style


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Mai 2013)

Blue.


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Mai 2013)

The Final Straw.


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Mai 2013)

Vivid a dit:


> Une future star ?



Cette année, ce fût beaucoup moins agréable... 

[YOUTUBE]y7EB1ol2jEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powerdom (19 Mai 2013)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Cette année, ce fût beaucoup moins agréable...



Cette année chez moi pareil. Sur 9 oisillons un est mort le premier jour. Puis un jour les parents ne sont pas réapparu... je soupçonne un chat d'avoir tué le mâle.


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Mai 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Cette année chez moi pareil. Sur 9 oisillons un est mort le premier jour. Puis un jour les parents ne sont pas réapparu... je soupçonne un chat d'avoir tué le mâle.



C'est vraiment pas une bonne année pour nos amis à plumes...


----------



## legritch (20 Mai 2013)

[youtube]znm0enuco5i[/youtube]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h39 ----------

Oups : http://youtu.be/ZNM0ENUCO5I


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Mai 2013)

G2LOQ a dit:


> C'est vraiment pas une bonne année pour nos amis à plumes...



Moi ça va.  

Hop, un autre petit court en passant : Gold.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mai 2013)

1000 ans de guerre



[YOUTUBE]NiG8neU4_bs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Mai 2013)

Pig Box.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Mai 2013)

Sleeping Betty.


----------



## Vivid (27 Mai 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GTH8hqJbCxw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arlequin (28 Mai 2013)

Bon vol 

[YOUTUBE]NhtpwPW8txQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## flotow (28 Mai 2013)

C'est comme Easy Jet&#8230; sauf qu'ils sont bien relou 

Sinon, j'avais trouvé une vidéo dans le même genre une fois&#8230; mais je ne m'en souviens plus :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Mai 2013)

A Shadow of Blue.


----------



## legritch (29 Mai 2013)

[YOUTUBE]S_xH7noaqTA[/YOUTUBE]

Formidable


----------



## Fìx (29 Mai 2013)

Malheureusement, s'agit-il seulement d'une simple boutade Mais la chute est drôle, fake ou pas !  

[YOUTUBE]cJQ1T1zhHAw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Mai 2013)

http://www.hoaxbuster.com/hoaxliste/phare-away


----------



## Fìx (29 Mai 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> http://www.hoaxbuster.com/hoaxliste/phare-away



Nan mais c'était évident !  Mais j'trouve ça tordant quand même ! :rateau: (même si bien sûr, mon p'tit côté _"à aimer me foutre de la gueule des américains quand c'est possible"_ m'aurait fait rêver que ce soit vrai ! :love:  )

(merci pour le lien en tout cas c'est encore plus vieux que c'que j'pensais du coup !! :rateau:  )


----------



## aCLR (29 Mai 2013)

legritch a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]S_xH7noaqTA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Formidable



Wonderful !


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Mai 2013)

*Mickey Mouse - Croissant de Triomphe*
[DM]xy5tqt_mickey-mouse-croissant-de-triomphe_shortfilms#.UaNnQ-u0f90[/DM]


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Mai 2013)

Worlds Apart.


----------



## flotow (1 Juin 2013)

[DM]xx5d4c_paperman_shortfilms[/DM]​


----------



## aCLR (1 Juin 2013)

Et la recherche burdel ?!


----------



## Romuald (1 Juin 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Et la recherche burdel ?!


Lcpasskeuc


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2013)

Héhé©


----------



## jonson (2 Juin 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Worlds Apart.



Très émouvant cette vidéo, merci pour le lien.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Juin 2013)

Prime Evil.


----------



## Romuald (2 Juin 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Prime Evil.


Excellente la chute !


Bon, les *gras noirs*, c'est pour quand les balises viméo ?


----------



## jonson (2 Juin 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Excellente la chute !
> 
> 
> Bon, les *gras noirs*, c'est pour quand les balises viméo ?



Je plussoie pour la chute et les balises viméo!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Je plussoie pour la chute et les balises viméo!



Je plussoie également.


----------



## jonson (2 Juin 2013)

En attendant les balises viméo voici une petite vidéo: 

[YOUTUBE]lyBnlOtDWCs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Juin 2013)

the Song for Rain.


----------



## Vivid (4 Juin 2013)

Avec des têtes célèbres. 

[YOUTUBE]yDNNM1C14TM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Juin 2013)

Margarita.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juin 2013)

une caméra cachée originale 

[YOUTUBE]BRAM8MpqIeA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juin 2013)

[YOUTUBE]rZ1XAUoZr_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (8 Juin 2013)

:rose:

:love:

C'est chaud ici dis-donc!


----------



## Vivid (8 Juin 2013)

[YOUTUBE]VRgQaOOZRo4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (9 Juin 2013)

Le dernier chien m'a tordu de rire!


----------



## jonson (9 Juin 2013)

[YOUTUBE]-ZC08QMtqXQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Vivid (10 Juin 2013)

et du lourd, très lourd !


----------



## jonson (11 Juin 2013)

retro game légo


----------



## Vivid (14 Juin 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1Q7xhoP-sBQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arlequin (14 Juin 2013)

Jolie performance

[YOUTUBE]UvvkJrKKYF8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (14 Juin 2013)

Très belle vidéo. Et l'histoire racontée pendant le show est plus que bien.
Merci Arlequin.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2013)

«Dumb Ways to Die» récompensé au festival du film danimation dAnnecy.


----------



## Vivid (17 Juin 2013)

[YOUTUBE]DjuJxXAXsfE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (18 Juin 2013)

La chute fait penser à une parodie du film: _Clone_.


----------



## legritch (19 Juin 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GAJD3V8Bd34[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arlequin (19 Juin 2013)

mouhahahahahahahaha


----------



## legritch (23 Juin 2013)

[YOUTUBE]208VXVIVfzU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (24 Juin 2013)

[DM]x111zjr#.Uch5Q5wl9Gg[/DM]


----------



## jonson (24 Juin 2013)

Sans doute les deux voix françaises les plus connues et appréciées par la génération Y.


----------



## legritch (26 Juin 2013)

[YOUTUBE]w2itwFJCgFQ[/YOUTUBE]

Lien


----------



## legritch (27 Juin 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Qcv2AZtvhmk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2013)

soudain sur leboncoin iggy pop t'achète ta stratocaster rose  

[YOUTUBE]9P87riJM-rE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (28 Juin 2013)

[YOUTUBE]VTbbYLvhDSM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Juin 2013)

My Happy End.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2013)

*Technicité et poésie ... ...

*
[YOUTUBE]Sv3xVOs7_No[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jonson (1 Juillet 2013)

Trés belle vidéo en effet.


----------



## Vivid (2 Juillet 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Trés belle vidéo en effet.



Oui, avec des sonorités des années 80 (digne d'un top gun ).
Bon retour monsieur Thebig


----------



## Vivid (4 Juillet 2013)

Une animation bien fraiche


----------



## jonson (4 Juillet 2013)

Très belle vidéo comme d'hab. Viméo c'est vraiment quelque chose. 

Et si je relançai les doléances pour des balises viméo sur Macg.


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Juillet 2013)

C'est pas vimeo qui a fait le film


----------



## Powerdom (4 Juillet 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> C'est pas vimeo qui a fait le film



on sait bien, ce n'est pas ce que voulait dire jonson.


----------



## jonson (5 Juillet 2013)

Je voulais dire par là, qu'avec Viméo chez moi il n'y a aucun freeze, ni délais d'attente, et en plus l'interface et sympa. Donc c'est un super site de partage vidéo. Après je ne connais le site qu'à travers ce fil de discussion, donc peu-être que je me trompe.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juillet 2013)

il faudrait quand même qu'un jour les gens qui filment avec leur iphones les tiennent dans le bon sens...


[YOUTUBE]knohDiCp9fg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (8 Juillet 2013)

[youtube]vnrmskszy04[/youtube]


----------



## Romuald (8 Juillet 2013)

[youtub.e]cette vidéo n'existe pas[/youtube]


----------



## jonson (8 Juillet 2013)

[YOUTUBE]uaYwXMmYPYs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Vivid (9 Juillet 2013)

En haut de la vidéo choisissez...

ps: Vous pouvez toujours les accompagner


----------



## Romuald (10 Juillet 2013)

Vous me reconnaissez ? 

[YOUTUBE]vwcXwAyt40U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Galekal (10 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Vous me reconnaissez ?
> 
> Pas très difficile. Il sévissait déjà dans cette série a la con et est manifestement toujours aussi naze.
> 
> [youtube]iN3rvvkHo1M[/youtube]​


----------



## Vivid (10 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Vous me reconnaissez ?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]vwcXwAyt40U[/YOUTUBE]​



une source pour '*le gif animé pourri' *


----------



## Romuald (10 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> Il  est manifestement toujours aussi naze.


Je pense au contraire qu'il donne dans l'autodérision et le second degré (cf les nullités visiblement assumées des transparences !), ce qui me le rend assez sympathique.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Juillet 2013)

Omerta.


----------



## flotow (13 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Je pense au contraire qu'il donne dans l'autodérision et le second degré (cf les nullités visiblement assumées des transparences !), ce qui me le rend assez sympathique.


Faut bien qu'il s'occupe  :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (13 Juillet 2013)

[youtube]55D-ybnYQSs[/youtube]


----------



## Vivid (15 Juillet 2013)

[YOUTUBE]WECKD23xo_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ergu (15 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Je pense au contraire qu'il donne dans l'autodérision et le second degré (cf les nullités visiblement assumées des transparences !), ce qui me le rend assez sympathique.



Je crois surtout qu'il donne pas mal dans les boissons qui ont largement dépassé le degré seulement second.

Mais cela ne nous _regarde pas._


----------



## legritch (16 Juillet 2013)

[YOUTUBE]OOWAUAWy7rs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Galekal (16 Juillet 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Je crois surtout qu'il donne pas mal dans les boissons qui ont largement dépassé le degré seulement second.
> 
> Mais cela ne nous _regarde pas._



Ce qui est clair, c'est que si certaines de ces boissons se sont bonifiées en vieillissant, il n'est pas parvenu a les imiter.


----------



## Vivid (17 Juillet 2013)

De ceci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





un champ.

Ensuite une certaine tour  .... et maintenant sur le net.


----------



## patlek (18 Juillet 2013)

Vivid a dit:


> Ensuite une certaine tour  .... et maintenant sur le net.



ILs auraient put choisir un jour de ciel bleu.


----------



## Vivid (19 Juillet 2013)

patlek a dit:


> ILs auraient put choisir un jour de ciel bleu.



je suis d'accord avec toi. Mais elle est tellement visitée qu'il a fallut peut-être jongler avec ce paramètre.


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Juillet 2013)

[DM]x120n9n_tulkou_creation[/DM]


----------



## Vivid (21 Juillet 2013)

[YOUTUBE]cfoLYTKObiU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## legritch (26 Juillet 2013)




----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2013)

oups :love:

[YOUTUBE]x_mf5gGY7KA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (26 Juillet 2013)

Déjà bu... mais ça reste toujours aussi drôle.


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Juillet 2013)

Déjà très très bu, et même réponse:
http://www.hoaxbuster.com/hoaxliste/phare-away


----------



## aCLR (26 Juillet 2013)

macinside a dit:


> oups :love:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]x_mf5gGY7KA[/YOUTUBE]



Hi hi hi !


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Juillet 2013)

Fortune Elephant Dream.


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Juillet 2013)

Gracht.


----------



## Vivid (29 Juillet 2013)

[YOUTUBE]MKikHxKeodA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## flotow (30 Juillet 2013)

[youtube]pKLhrzY_Wbc[/youtube]


----------



## legritch (31 Juillet 2013)

[YOUTUBE]eqtfpdOcrOM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (2 Août 2013)

des mouettes, du laxatif, ...

[YOUTUBE]ZY-lKO5Gd0U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Août 2013)

Bof, bof, bof.


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Août 2013)

Le Bien Chasser - épisode 1 - L'Appeau d'Problème

Le Bien Chasser - épisode 2 - Derrick et la Grosse Pêche

On est pas très loin des Sales Blagues, donc 'tention.


----------



## Vivid (5 Août 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le Bien Chasser - épisode 1 - L'Appeau d'Problème
> 
> Le Bien Chasser - épisode 2 - Derrick et la Grosse Pêche
> 
> On est pas très loin des Sales Blagues, donc 'tention.



p'tain c'est Borlo dans le 2éme épisode ! si si regarder bien


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2013)

[DM]x12spvd_stephen-colbert-performs-get-lucky-by-daft-punk_music[/DM]​


----------



## jonson (9 Août 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le Bien Chasser - épisode 1 - L'Appeau d'Problème
> 
> Le Bien Chasser - épisode 2 - Derrick et la Grosse Pêche
> 
> On est pas très loin des Sales Blagues, donc 'tention.



Le second épisode m'a tordu de rire!


----------



## legritch (9 Août 2013)




----------



## Romuald (10 Août 2013)

En lice pour le titre de nanar du siècle ! 

[YOUTUBE]vb60e-VNAto[/YOUTUBE]​
:love:


----------



## flotow (10 Août 2013)

90% sur Rotten Tomatoes (mais seulement 40% en retour de salles ) 
http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/sharknado_2013/


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Août 2013)

Contre temps.


----------



## jonson (11 Août 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> En lice pour le titre de nanar du siècle !
> 
> [YOUTUBE]vb60e-VNAto[/YOUTUBE]​
> :love:



Mais c'est quoi cette daube   :afraid:

J'espère qu'il n'est pas dans les salles au moins.


----------



## Vivid (12 Août 2013)

[YOUTUBE]hOPWsh-DFUs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2013)

Y'a ça aussi avec les goooogle glass ! 

[youtube]Xxt24JoLlPE[/youtube]


----------



## jonson (12 Août 2013)

Je pense que les modos vont halluciner.


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2013)

T'es en vacances, évite de penser&#8230;


----------



## jonson (12 Août 2013)

Euh... j'ai faire ça alors. Evite dans mettre partout quand même.


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2013)

Jaipatoukompri© !


----------



## jonson (13 Août 2013)

Rhum et clavier ne font pas bon ménage on dirait. 
Dur dur les vacances.


----------



## Le docteur (14 Août 2013)

Pour le coup des mouettes, je trouve ça tout simplement débile. 
Je classe les jeunes qui ont fait ça et l'ont mis en ligne dans la catégorie petits merdeux (ça timbe bien) ricanants.
En général ça donne des adultes guère plus buvables qu'un flacon d'huile de ricin.  

Faudrait juste leur faire la même chose et les enfermer dans leur piaule le temps qu'ils repeignent tout.


----------



## Arlequin (16 Août 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> blablabla



pfff quel chieur çui là 


:rateau:


----------



## Lio70 (17 Août 2013)

Le chien de DSK (GIF anime, merde, fonctionne pas)


----------



## Vivid (17 Août 2013)

Lio70 a dit:


> Le chien de DSK (GIF anime, merde, fonctionne pas)



Déjà bu


----------



## Vivid (19 Août 2013)

Pour les enfants


----------



## Le docteur (19 Août 2013)

Lio70 a dit:


> Le chien de DSK (GIF anime, merde, fonctionne pas)



Y'a quand même un gars qui est resté 1m30 à filmer son chien en train de tenter de violer une poule...:mouais:


----------



## JPTK (20 Août 2013)

Le batteur le plus expressif du monde !  Magique ! :love:
[YOUTUBE]sFFcuy_5k2Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Le docteur (20 Août 2013)

Joli ! Même si rien ne vaut l'original :
[YOUTUBE]hPiCGVCi3RI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JPTK (20 Août 2013)

Aussi bon mais pas le même style !


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Août 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Le batteur le plus expressif du monde !  Magique ! :love:
> [YOUTUBE]sFFcuy_5k2Q[/YOUTUBE]


On dirait Charlie Watts quand il a bouffé du Mick Jagger  :love:


----------



## Vivid (20 Août 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Y'a quand même un gars qui est resté 1m30 à filmer son chien en train de tenter de violer une poule...:mouais:



elle faisait quelques manières... rien de plus


----------



## patlek (20 Août 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Y'a quand même un gars qui est resté 1m30 à filmer son chien en train de tenter de violer une poule...:mouais:



C' est le meme que là;

http://forums.macg.co/12576488-post23547.html


Tu peux pas comprendre, c' est fusionnel.


----------



## legritch (22 Août 2013)

[YOUTUBE]_zS-z_U-hKI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (23 Août 2013)

[YOUTUBE]5GNzBFnUAdo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## legritch (25 Août 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ytVdBLMmRno[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arlequin (25 Août 2013)

à table

[YOUTUBE]yunwTSfbAyI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2013)

Y'a pas à dire, ça donne envie&#8230;


----------



## Vivid (26 Août 2013)

En milieu hostile


----------



## jonson (27 Août 2013)

Death School sur Viméo.

Voilà un truc à demander pour le nouveau forum, des balises Viméo.


----------



## legritch (27 Août 2013)

[YOUTUBE]NbVZPu_JM6I[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h47 ----------

[YOUTUBE]2SYW7l8997s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2013)

jonson a dit:


> sur Viméo.
> Voilà un truc à demander pour le nouveau forum, des balises Viméo.



Pourquoi ne pas poster cette requête au bon endroit ?


----------



## legritch (27 Août 2013)

[YOUTUBE]vunbB7oq-3c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (27 Août 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas poster cette requête au bon endroit ?



Oui j'y ai pensé mais est-ce-que mon appel sera pris en compte. Vu l'ambiance qui règne en ce moment.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Oui j'y ai pensé mais est-ce-que mon appel sera pris en compte. Vu l'ambiance qui règne en ce moment.



Naturellement qu'il sera pris en compte ; reste que ce sujet à déjà été relevé ... 
Sinon l'ambiance est bonne, il leur manque le mini rade ...
Ce truc où ils peuvent se fendre le plot.

:love: :hein:


----------



## Vivid (27 Août 2013)

Même si il fait des petits bruits


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Août 2013)

Vivid a dit:


> Même si il fait des petits bruits



 Charmante histoire qui pourrait d'ailleurs s'appliquer aux "vieux" du forum !


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Septembre 2013)

Head Over Hells.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Charmante histoire qui pourrait d'ailleurs s'appliquer aux "vieux" du forum !



La question essentielle reste : offrent-ils des glaçons ???


----------



## jonson (1 Septembre 2013)

http://video-streaming.orange.fr/films-courts-metrages/film-court-le-probleme-c-est-que_14936154.html

Je ne sais pas si le lien va marcher. Mais en tout cas c'est un court métrage sympa qui vaut le coup.


----------



## legritch (2 Septembre 2013)

[youtube]zZGNk8pUj4Y[/youtube]

Caméra cachée japonaise


----------



## brucetp (2 Septembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]FbuluDBHpfQ[/YOUTUBE]

J'espère que ce n'est pas un doublon. Enjoy!


----------



## Arlequin (2 Septembre 2013)

5 secondes et ça m'horripile déjà :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Septembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]WImOE0Pwk3M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Septembre 2013)

*Mobyduck*, tu as perdu le mode d'emploi des balises YouTube ?


----------



## Vivid (3 Septembre 2013)

Head Over Hells.

déjà bue.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Septembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> *Mobyduck*, tu as perdu le mode d'emploi des balises YouTube ?



Absolument pas, mais attendu que la recherche ne fonctionne pas sur les vidéos (difficile de savoir si le court a déjà été posté), que les pages mettent des plombes à s'afficher (dû au chargement des vidéos), j'ai décidé arbitrairement de ne pas les mettre. Ouais, c'est absurde, surtout après avoir milité pour l'ajout des balises vimeo, mais c'est comme ça.


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2013)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Absolument pas, mais attendu que la recherche ne fonctionne pas sur les vidéos



Même pas vrai ! 

Si tu colles le code d'une vidéo dans le champ recherche du sujet, ça t'affiche les résultats !

Test pris au hasard.

Par contre, si une vidéo à plusieurs code identifiant ou qu'il y a plusieurs sites de partage, je t'accorde que cela se complique !


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Même pas vrai !
> 
> Si tu colles le code d'une vidéo dans le champ recherche du sujet, ça t'affiche les résultats !
> 
> Test pris au hasard.



Jamais pensé à le tester ça.  :rateau:



aCLR a dit:


> Par contre, si une vidéo à plusieurs code identifiant ou qu'il y a plusieurs sites de partage, je t'accorde que cela se complique !



Voilà, un point partout, balle au centre.


----------



## Vivid (3 Septembre 2013)

le suspense est insoutenaaaaaaaaable

[DM]x144bsd[/DM]

Mais le doc va être content


----------



## legritch (4 Septembre 2013)

[VIMEO]73494684[/VIMEO]

ATOM-LAPSE


----------



## jonson (4 Septembre 2013)

La première vidéo postée avec les balises Viméo. Toutes mes félicitations legritch. Je ne peut pas bouler mais le coeur y est.
Mais tu aurais quand même pu la centrer.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Septembre 2013)

Une vidéo de Norman, d'autres sont pas mal sur sa chaîne...

[YOUTUBE]fQO2Opzvyeg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## legritch (6 Septembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]j3dHaWPska0[/YOUTUBE]
Robo Vampire


----------



## Vivid (7 Septembre 2013)

en temps réel avec la vue du cockpit... (mais j'ai pas tester la vue encore)



quand tu visualise un avion de ton écran et que tu l'entend (temps de mer... en ce moment) de ta fenêtre... tu dis que sa marche.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Septembre 2013)

Désolé, mais ça me fait rire !!! 

[YOUTUBE]AvguyTT1LMQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Romuald (7 Septembre 2013)

Vivid a dit:


> en temps réel avec la vue du cockpit... (mais j'ai pas tester la vue encore)
> 
> 
> 
> quand tu visualise un avion de ton écran et que tu l'entend (temps de mer... en ce moment) de ta fenêtre... tu dis que sa marche.


Impressionnant ! Je viens de suivre un atterrissage en 'vue cockpit', je ne sais pas où le site pèche les infos, directement sur les radars de l'aviation civile ? En tout cas gougueule earth n'est pas calé pareil, il a raté la piste


----------



## Vivid (7 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Impressionnant ! Je viens de suivre un atterrissage en 'vue cockpit', je ne sais pas où le site pèche les infos, directement sur les radars de l'aviation civile ? En tout cas gougueule earth n'est pas calé pareil, il a raté la piste




oui cela peut déborder...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Impressionnant ! Je viens de suivre un atterrissage en 'vue cockpit', je ne sais pas où le site pèche les infos, directement sur les radars de l'aviation civile ? En tout cas gougueule earth n'est pas calé pareil, il a raté la piste



Quand je vais sur la vue en cockpit, j'ai ça :


----------



## Vivid (8 Septembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Quand je vais sur la vue en cockpit, j'ai ça :


re-installe google earth !

ou alors ici

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h42 ----------

Ici bas les satellites artificiel

De suite cela va moins vite.

Mais aussi du vert (parce que l'on dit qu'il sont vert)

L'activité sismique

Rien de bien gai

Casse toi tu pue. 

Les changements de Wiki

Moniteur du Web ?

Et un réseau de discussion en direct


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Septembre 2013)

Merci.


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Septembre 2013)

Vivid a dit:


> en temps réel avec la vue du cockpit... (mais j'ai pas tester la vue encore)



Fabuleux et gougbrother inquiétant.
Merci du lien, inépuisable; la vue cockpit pas terrible, j'imagine que goug va nous améliorer çà avec la nsa 

edit: Vivid, tu voudrais pas faire capoter les "négociations de paix" en Syrie ?


----------



## Romuald (8 Septembre 2013)

Vivid a dit:


> Big brother is watching you



Vérole de moine ! :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Vivid (9 Septembre 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> edit: Vivid, tu voudrais pas faire capoter les "négociations de paix" en Syrie ?



pourquoi ? l'inverse plutôt !


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Septembre 2013)

[youtube]LdsmS9Of_iI[/youtube]​


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Septembre 2013)

Une caméra cachée sur la tolérance 

Dommage que ce soit pour une pub 

[YOUTUBE]nLTdLTD1B0w[/YOUTUBE]

Coucou les belges ​


----------



## jonson (12 Septembre 2013)

[vimeo]73925231[/vimeo]​


----------



## legritch (12 Septembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6jgjk3DsN7c[/YOUTUBE]

Quand bélier pas content lui toujours faire ainsi (avec une caméra sur le dos)


----------



## Vivid (12 Septembre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]6jgjk3DsN7c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Quand bélier pas content lui toujours faire ainsi (avec une caméra sur le dos)



Alors là je dis bravo ! oui à la ré-introduction du bélier pour protéger la nature et être enfin tranquille en ballade. Pour le bélier hip hip hip... :love:


----------



## Vivid (13 Septembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]47PKQEhIBeo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Septembre 2013)

Vie d'Enfer.


----------



## legritch (17 Septembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]yw35BYhKVoo[/YOUTUBE]

Super Quenouille

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h45 ----------

*Les Guignols du 16/09/13 - EMPLOIOUTAI ?*


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Septembre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]yw35BYhKVoo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Super Quenouille




Il sort de l'asile ou il va y rentrer  :hosto:


----------



## Berthold (18 Septembre 2013)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Il sort de l'asile ou il va y rentrer  :hosto:


Faudra qu'il y reste un moment en tout cas&#8230; 



legritch a dit:


> *Les Guignols du 16/09/13 - EMPLOIOUTAI ?*


Marrant de voir PPD (la marionnette) encore présenter les guignols, alors que PPDA (le vrai) ne présente plus le journal depuis pas mal d'années.


----------



## legritch (18 Septembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]G3QrhdfLCO8[/YOUTUBE]

Après le bélier, l'aigle


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2013)

Touche tes nibards !


----------



## Vivid (18 Septembre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]G3QrhdfLCO8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Après le bélier, l'aigle



merci ! Fa bu leux 
Je reconnais bien le lieux  j'ai déjà rêver plusieurs fois de voler mais là cela ne va pas s'arranger 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h13 ----------

 *Toujours présent ???*

[YOUTUBE]OINa46HeWg8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

J'aimerais bien participer au fil mais je n'ai pas internet. 


_Je suis sûr qu'une vieille blague éculée ça devrait passer. _


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Septembre 2013)

Une autre vidéo avec caméras embarquées sur un aigle

Observez le retourné en vol pour repousser l'attaque de ce qu'il me semble être un corvidé

Ainsi que les mouvements de la queue et des rémiges pour se diriger 

[YOUTUBE]3jR3MR4vxZM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Septembre 2013)

Rob 'n' Ron.


----------



## brucetp (24 Septembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]YlTRq9Q2LVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (25 Septembre 2013)

[vimeo]73564884[/vimeo]


----------



## legritch (26 Septembre 2013)




----------



## legritch (28 Septembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]lX6JcybgDFo[/YOUTUBE]

box

2 surfaces blanches, deux bras robotisés, un vidéoprojecteur, une caméra


----------



## legritch (1 Octobre 2013)

*Stromae est aussi formidablement îvre dans le jeu vidéo GTA V*



[YOUTUBE]FZLHCrU5tSo[/YOUTUBE]

je pense que ce message est plus à sa place ici 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h44 ----------

J'ai hésité


----------



## Vivid (1 Octobre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]BNd9FDfSQYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Octobre 2013)

Reflections.


----------



## brucetp (6 Octobre 2013)

Une des plus belles vidéos que j'ai vu sur le net, en terme de prise de vues et de qualité.
Je vous conseille le plein-écran pour vraiment apprécier!

[VIMEO]75646917[/VIMEO]


----------



## Vivid (7 Octobre 2013)

pour certains... 
[YOUTUBE]2Tvy_Pbe5NA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (7 Octobre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]yQZTWvmYSFM#t=74[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## legritch (8 Octobre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]VlOxlSOr3_M[/YOUTUBE]

Argh :afraid:


----------



## Vivid (9 Octobre 2013)

mignonne :love:
Je ne pourrais l'employer, mais on pourrait s'occuper ensemble. 

[YOUTUBE]FtZkharVOnY[/YOUTUBE]

la réponse (du patron)

[DM]x15gefy_elle-demissionne-en-video-son-patron-lui-repond-vostfr_news[/DM]


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Octobre 2013)

Impressionnant 

2 points de vue du même événement

- 1 -

[YOUTUBE]bMHsIEDnMK0[/YOUTUBE]

- 2 -

[YOUTUBE]5ggH9UGkz6A[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Vivid (11 Octobre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Impressionnant
> 
> 2 points de vue du même événement
> ​



Il se peut qu'il y est un peu trop de voilure


----------



## Romuald (11 Octobre 2013)

Vivid a dit:


> Il se peut qu'il y est un peu trop de voilure


Visiblement il y a surtout une violente risée qui le prend de court : le bateau décolle d'un seul coup et il n'a pas choqué la grand-voile


----------



## Vivid (11 Octobre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mtsm7UzRCHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (12 Octobre 2013)

[vimeo]51386528[/vimeo]​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Octobre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Visiblement il y a surtout une violente *risée* ... ....



 ... Désolé, mais moi ça ne me fait pas rire ... ... ... ... :rateau:


----------



## Vivid (14 Octobre 2013)

[vimeo]75320274[/vimeo]


----------



## Powerdom (15 Octobre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]raiFrxbHxV0#t=433[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## legritch (19 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Vivid (21 Octobre 2013)

c'est rapide, mais il y a le plan en fin de vidéo 
[YOUTUBE]BP4AlZ-G5ao&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (21 Octobre 2013)

Amis de la poésie... bonjour!!!

www.dailymotion.com/video/xlp3xn_j-veux-mourir-de-gilles-langoureau-ma-premiere-tele-en-live_music


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Octobre 2013)

Mac 'n' Cheese - Supermarket.


----------



## Vivid (23 Octobre 2013)

Sur les 'tracteurs' (voiture diesel) accroche-toi 
[YOUTUBE]BKsrRYbBRgA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Octobre 2013)

Le SMS au volant va devenir une épreuve du permis de conduire

[YOUTUBE]p7RnH5W_NrY[/YOUTUBE]

en Belgique


----------



## jonson (26 Octobre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]SH-xayXToug[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## legritch (26 Octobre 2013)

Cette nuit c'est l'heure d'hiver, petit récapitulatif ;

[youtube]fjpqEvqUpv8[/youtube]


----------



## legritch (29 Octobre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]x76VEPXYaI0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2013)

.... Faut le faire ! Impressionnant !


----------



## legritch (29 Octobre 2013)

Compil' Russie


----------



## jonson (29 Octobre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Compil' Russie



   'Tain en voyant le titre j'ai cru que c'était du porno.  :rose:


----------



## Vivid (29 Octobre 2013)

legritch a dit:


> Compil' Russie




ha l'alcool....


----------



## legritch (3 Novembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]UegS7klKUhI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Novembre 2013)

*Étonnant ! 

... et c'est pas la honte !*


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Novembre 2013)

Une info de niche, mais ça a donné ça...
je veux dire par là que la voile c'est assez confidentiel... Plus que le foot quoi.

[YOUTUBE]Xe_AjYq9-iM[/YOUTUBE]

Le 850 à la fin c'est un jeune pote​


----------



## Romuald (7 Novembre 2013)

[vimeo]78136773[/vimeo]​


----------



## Vivid (9 Novembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]t6LRpvZJru0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (10 Novembre 2013)

[DM]x16gkrz_[/DM]​


----------



## Vivid (11 Novembre 2013)

je sais pas 
[YOUTUBE]wBqM2ytqHY4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (11 Novembre 2013)

Ben dis donc! Il en teint une bonne celui-là.


----------



## patlek (15 Novembre 2013)

C' est zouli, un peu effrayant mais zouli.

[VIMEO]79057546[/VIMEO]


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Novembre 2013)

Le Fauteuil.


----------



## legritch (16 Novembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]61UfGg6sf8I[/YOUTUBE]

Air Horn Classics


----------



## Berthold (17 Novembre 2013)

Mouarf&#8230;


----------



## Vivid (19 Novembre 2013)

Un historien, qui devrait vous faire accrocher... a l'histoire, on peut dire qu'il n'est pas mauvais le bougre 

bonne lecture.


----------



## legritch (21 Novembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]jofNR_WkoCE[/YOUTUBE]

The Fox


----------



## Powerdom (23 Novembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]M7FIvfx5J10[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (23 Novembre 2013)

[vimeo]79179138[/vimeo]


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Novembre 2013)

Jamais le NPA n'a mieux porté son nom : on dirait un truc des Guignols de Nulle Part Ailleurs d'il y a vingt ans (quand ils étaient encore parfois drôles).

[YOUTUBE]r1gpr12GY6o[/YOUTUBE]

Bon, pas forcément de très bon goût, mais ça m'a fait rire :rose:

Quand au message politique, et même au message tout court, heu... Comment dire ?
Je m'interroge encore...


----------



## Powerdom (24 Novembre 2013)

dommage on a pas la fin...


----------



## Gwen (24 Novembre 2013)

Oui, dommage, car du coup, on n'y comprend rien.


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Novembre 2013)

Merdre ! Vous avez raison, c'est coupé. Un collector vu iTV il y a quelques jours, super dur à trouver en entier.

Voilà la fin :

[YOUTUBE]gp5Hsgj8iEw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Novembre 2013)

Oru Burus.


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Novembre 2013)

99.


----------



## Vivid (30 Novembre 2013)

La patate... le top 

[YOUTUBE]B_5f4tF6V2k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (2 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]JuyB7NO0EYY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## legritch (5 Décembre 2013)

[youtube]W6DmHGYy_xk[/youtube]


----------



## legritch (6 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ZVCdLi6FGVg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (6 Décembre 2013)

[vimeo]24909912[/vimeo]


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Décembre 2013)

850 mètres.


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Décembre 2013)

Valentine.


----------



## Vivid (9 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]uco-2V4ytYQ&list=RDbuKDrllsGAc[/YOUTUBE]


je vous recommande; train, strict machine, number 1, rocket, ride a white horse, happiness, alive..
avec un petit goût pour certains des années 80. 
Les 3 premiers (avec Ooh la la) sont bien 'chiadé' .


----------



## Powerdom (9 Décembre 2013)

ça marche pas Vivid


----------



## Vivid (9 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> ça marche pas Vivid



La vidéo passe chez moi !


----------



## Vivid (11 Décembre 2013)

Personne a trouver ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2013)

Vivid a dit:


> Personne a trouver ?



Le vidéo ne passe pas, chez moi :rateau:


----------



## Vivid (11 Décembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Le vidéo ne passe pas, chez moi :rateau:



On va tenter le lien ; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uco-2V4ytYQ


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Décembre 2013)

Et comme ça ?

[YOUTUBE]uco-2V4ytYQ[/YOUTUBE]

C'est pas mieux ?


----------



## Vivid (14 Décembre 2013)

Ils sont pas tendre 
J'ai bien rit.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[vimeo]79695097[/vimeo]


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Décembre 2013)

La terre est une grosse boule de Noël


----------



## flotow (16 Décembre 2013)

Joyeux Noël 

[youtube]FLCQkvhnG4A[/youtube]


----------



## anntraxh (17 Décembre 2013)

anntraxh a dit:


> spécial kasdedi bah, ils se reconnaîtront :rateau:



VieDeMeuf : La Vaisselle - Vidéo Dailymotion


----------



## patlek (18 Décembre 2013)

Kelly Slater n' a plus qu'a bien se tenir:

[YOUTUBE]cd0SQC72I-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (18 Décembre 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Joyeux Noël
> 
> Teutons surpayés qui chantent



Joyeux Noël aussi 

[YOUTUBE]9PVhIMr4ScI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## legritch (19 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]syVNLHU12pA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## legritch (21 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6DXmjKlL0Os[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powerdom (21 Décembre 2013)

Jean Claude il l'a fait pour de vrai 




Powerdom a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]M7FIvfx5J10[/YOUTUBE]





legritch a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]syVNLHU12pA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2013)

Thriller 2013


----------



## PHILBX (23 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Qota928VTXw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## legritch (23 Décembre 2013)

[DM]x17bt0a[/DM]


----------



## Vivid (23 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]sFEnAno-Jzg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (24 Décembre 2013)

Les plus belles femmes du monde vous souhaitent un joyeux Noël!


[DM]x18nc13[/DM]​


----------



## subsole (24 Décembre 2013)

[YOUTUBE]nKkSoloUaQY[/YOUTUBE]

Joyeux Noël.


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Décembre 2013)

Decor Amore.


----------



## PHILBX (28 Décembre 2013)

7mn English only
je l'avais déjà postée, il y a longtemps
je l'aie retrouvée, alors...c'est de saison


[vimeo]16878465[/vimeo]


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Décembre 2013)

Damned.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Janvier 2014)

:rose: ... Désolé, mais ça me fait rire !!!!!! ...


[YOUTUBE]9WoM2bHfr48[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Arlequin (1 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> :rose: ... Désolé, mais ça me fait rire !!!!!! ...



tu m'étonnes :rateau:


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Janvier 2014)

Je l'ai postée ailleurs (désolé pour le double post :rose mé je la kif trot (ou tros ou tro je sé plu).

[YOUTUBE]ukxq9INHudc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (2 Janvier 2014)

[vimeo]80266870[/vimeo]​


----------



## Vivid (3 Janvier 2014)

jonson a dit:


> [vimeo]80266870[/vimeo]​



Très à la mode ce son... trop  ils finissent par le déprécier.
Je le croyais trafiquer, maintenant je connais son origine. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h06 
 
Passons par *là *pour ce court métrage en français et non conseiller aux plus petit.


----------



## jonson (3 Janvier 2014)

J'ai adoré le passage qui dit: "vos médias vous ont pousser à croire qu'il fallait sauver votre économie et plutôt que vos océans".

Un inspecteur de l'ONU avait déclarer que 20 milliards &#8364; par an suffisaient pour éradiquer la faim dans le monde. Alors qu'en 2007 l'UE avait dépensé 1000 milliards &#8364; pour sauver des banques.


----------



## rabisse (5 Janvier 2014)

Un dernier verre?

[YOUTUBE]QdoTdG_VNV4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Janvier 2014)

Les 5 dernières secondes c'est de la pub...

[YOUTUBE]IAIf25O-h8o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## legritch (6 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]4sWTKOqdPIw[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h06 ----------

[YOUTUBE]tNPmBdJWqXA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Janvier 2014)

Merci :mouais:

Cette vidéo n'est pas disponible dans votre pays :hein:


----------



## legritch (7 Janvier 2014)

Et avec les liens?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4sWTKOqdPIw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tNPmBdJWqXA


----------



## macomaniac (7 Janvier 2014)

[Si la confrérie m'autorise ce bref intercalaire : TOR browser (très simple à utiliser dans sa nouvelle version) lit sans difficulté les 2 vidéos de *legritch* - que je salue.]


----------



## Fìx (7 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]5V2D1aXX_UM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Vivid (8 Janvier 2014)

Fìx a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]5V2D1aXX_UM[/YOUTUBE]​



Fabuleux 

Un vrai commercial... 380 km/h...grâce au chatterton 

avec 80 kg au 'cul' c'est une propulsion qu'il aurait du prendre 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h08 ----------




macomaniac a dit:


> [Si la confrérie m'autorise ce bref intercalaire : TOR browser (très simple à utiliser dans sa nouvelle version) lit sans difficulté les 2 vidéos de *legritch* - que je salue.]



Oui et dans TOR, dans ' l'oignon ' (l'icone ) demander une nouvelle identité.


----------



## LukeSkywalker (10 Janvier 2014)

Tout est dans le titre, 4 min de bonheur

LE SALAFITNESS - YouTube


----------



## Romuald (10 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]rv7dGhj5UlA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## legritch (11 Janvier 2014)

[vimeo]77489382[/vimeo]


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Janvier 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]rv7dGhj5UlA[/YOUTUBE]​



Dans ces situations, pensez à désactiver l'anti-patinage


----------



## Vivid (13 Janvier 2014)

La prochaine fois on demandera à des petit chinois, parce que là c'est vraiment moche... 

[VIMEO]82367575[/VIMEO]


----------



## legritch (13 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]D79kxAaMf3I[/YOUTUBE]

News | DumDum - Magazine 100% musique sur les Internets et dans vos c?urs


----------



## Vivid (14 Janvier 2014)

Une belle séries


----------



## legritch (15 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Dk37D_tkCCc[/YOUTUBE]


electro


----------



## rabisse (16 Janvier 2014)

La claque!
[YOUTUBE]79Y1AVjZEMA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Powerdom (16 Janvier 2014)

les fidèles de 120 sur la 3 reconnaitront Vincent Veillon 

[YOUTUBE]Izo4AJDafqs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (17 Janvier 2014)

Ludique...
Jeune homme.
Jeune femme...

[YOUTUBE]7BQJJZrwqKY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## patlek (17 Janvier 2014)

legritch a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]D79kxAaMf3I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> un-gamin-de-11-ans-humilie-le-guitariste-dun-groupe-de-metal]News | DumDum




Il y a Buddy Guy, qui a un protégé impressionnant;

9 ans sur la vidéo (2009)

[YOUTUBE]J4xVkTr01l0[/YOUTUBE]

Mais il n' humilie pas Buddy Guy , quand meme.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]PUKMUZ4tlJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## legritch (21 Janvier 2014)




----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2014)

[DM]x1a1ydb[/DM]


----------



## legritch (24 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]XP1AU6z_NGI[/YOUTUBE]

Heu, webo, je vois pas ta vidéo sur iPad, c'est un gif?


----------



## legritch (25 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]cbLwmUdee64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Le docteur (26 Janvier 2014)

patlek a dit:


> Il y a Buddy Guy, qui a un protégé impressionnant;
> 
> 9 ans sur la vidéo (2009)
> 
> ...


Le maître, effectivement, on sent bien l'influence, ou il s'adapte aux morceaux...
Je suis scié tout de même...
Et apparemment à treize ans il assure toujours un maximum.


----------



## legritch (27 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ITR88wT8ekM[/YOUTUBE]

Jean-Michel Saive toujours en grande forme :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Janvier 2014)

Juste de l'eau.


----------



## Fìx (30 Janvier 2014)

[YOUTUBE]It2aZp4c-4U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2014)

L'intégrale en streaming (légal) pour ceux qui aiment !


----------



## Vivid (31 Janvier 2014)

Fìx a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]It2aZp4c-4U[/YOUTUBE]​



Si il me plait ?.... il est fabuleux oui !
Un vrai Bernie ?  des phrases du tonnerre ; 

"des cailloux spéciaux"

 sa période 'wc' je passe sur les détails... 

"je sais ou il se couche mais je sais pas ou il dort en fait (soleil)"

je vous laisse écouter de la 9'06 à la 9'12 c'est profond...

"pas au secours mais presque" 

en cherchant un peu on a faire a un pro mais j'y ai cru, le seul hic pour moi c'était le feu avec les cailloux c'était vraiment pas crédible avec le personnage. Je dit chapeau bas l'artiste.

Et merci Fìx


----------



## Fìx (31 Janvier 2014)

J'avoue que j'avais pas regardé vraiment 

Juste les premières minutes la première fois. Et dès les premières secondes, j'ai pensé à toi qui m'demandait du rabe suite à ma précédente publication Du coup j'me suis empressé de venir la poster ici quand j'suis tombé dessus 

Mais là, à bien la (re)regarder, dès la 3ème minute ça pue le gag surjoué Dommage ! Avant ça j'ai explosé de rire perso ! xD


----------



## Vivid (1 Février 2014)

Fìx a dit:


> J'avoue que j'avais pas regardé vraiment&#8230;
> 
> Juste les premières minutes la première fois. Et dès les premières secondes, j'ai pensé à toi qui m'demandait du rabe suite à ma précédente publication&#8230; Du coup j'me suis empressé de venir la poster ici quand j'suis tombé dessus&#8230;



Excellente initiative 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
je croyait l'avoir poster...

On comprend vite pourquoi il se sont habillés en noir...
Si le mec se loupe, un coup de jet d'eau sur la compote...rapide 
[YOUTUBE]07EboY_6ZVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## legritch (2 Février 2014)

[YOUTUBE]o6fmSo6HgNw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Février 2014)

legritch a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]o6fmSo6HgNw[/YOUTUBE]



La musique est pas terrible


----------



## Vivid (5 Février 2014)

*En Alsace.*
[VIMEO]51211140[/VIMEO]


----------



## PHILBX (5 Février 2014)

[youtube]v0BLIco53OE[/youtube]


----------



## Vivid (10 Février 2014)

[YOUTUBE]aM6ERAai6Rc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rabisse (11 Février 2014)

[YOUTUBE]wtHvetGnOdM[/YOUTUBE]​
La petite? Shirley Temple.


----------



## legritch (12 Février 2014)

[YOUTUBE]V4UWxlVvT1A[/YOUTUBE]

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=V4UWxlVvT1A


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Février 2014)

A la Française.


----------



## legritch (16 Février 2014)

Stromae fait son apparition parmi les Guignols de l'info - RTBF Medias


----------



## legritch (19 Février 2014)

[YOUTUBE]YsdeAF_Prfo[/YOUTUBE]

Plus d'infos : Théorie des chemtrails ? Wikipédia


----------



## Gwen (20 Février 2014)

Oh quelle famille de tarés.


----------



## rabisse (21 Février 2014)

Barbator 1 - Bourgmestre 0 (Morlanwelz) 
Foudnotgueul !!!

[YOUTUBE]m80m9N-cEdI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Fìx (22 Février 2014)

Jurassic Park le budget en moins :sick:
[YOUTUBE]PQB1IvIDgRc[/YOUTUBE]​


Même restrictions chez Sonic  
[YOUTUBE]4MWN48V0Oac[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Powerdom (22 Février 2014)

il faudrait qu'un jour tous ces apprentis vidéastes comprennent que les écrans ne sont pas dans le sens de leurs téléphones...


----------



## Fìx (22 Février 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> il faudrait qu'un jour tous ces apprentis vidéastes comprennent que les écrans ne sont pas dans le sens de leurs téléphones...



Quel est le problème ? (t'es pas le premier à me dire que tu en as un. Perso ça marche impec  )


----------



## bokeh (22 Février 2014)

Il fait sans doute référence à la vidéo de Barbator postée par Rabisse...


----------



## Powerdom (23 Février 2014)

Fìx a dit:


> Quel est le problème ? (t'es pas le premier à me dire que tu en as un. Perso ça marche impec  )



Oui Fìx, je parlais de la vidéo postée par rabisse.


----------



## Romuald (25 Février 2014)

[YOUTUBE]VXtqvBOlibY[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Arlequin (27 Février 2014)

ce sont des malades 

[YOUTUBE]uT3SBzmDxGk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2014)

Y a des gens qui vont voir ça?


----------



## Arlequin (27 Février 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Y a des gens qui vont voir ça?



ouaips 

[YOUTUBE]jS826PwLHdQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> ouaips



C'est uniquement une performance technique, et après, y a quoi derrière? Ça va deux minutes. Sans compter que je trouve ça d'assez mauvais goût.


----------



## Romuald (27 Février 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est uniquement une performance technique, et après, y a quoi derrière? Ça va deux minutes. Sans compter que je trouve ça d'assez mauvais goût.


J'allais le dire


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2014)

Voilà des vrais virtuoses. 

[YOUTUBE]gSedE5sU3uc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arlequin (27 Février 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est uniquement une performance technique, et après, y a quoi derrière? Ça va deux minutes. Sans compter que je trouve ça d'assez mauvais goût.





Romuald a dit:


> J'allais le dire



Grincheux


----------



## Gwen (28 Février 2014)

WAHOOO. Moi, j'adore. merci pour cette découverte&#8230;!


----------



## legritch (28 Février 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3RBSkq-_St8[/YOUTUBE]

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3RBSkq-_St8


----------



## Karmalolo (28 Février 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> Grincheux


J'aime bien celle là, avec Steve Vai 
[YOUTUBE]75dWiLJxEWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2014)

Karmalolo a dit:


> J'aime bien celle là, avec Steve Vai
> [YOUTUBE]75dWiLJxEWI[/YOUTUBE]



Bon, ça vaut pas la version d'Enrico Macias, mais c'est vrai que c'est pas mal !


----------



## Vivid (3 Mars 2014)

je passais dans le coin...
[vimeo]87492362[/vimeo]


----------



## legritch (3 Mars 2014)

oups oups


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2014)

Jurassic Park Cat Raptor :love:

[YOUTUBE]ZlPoPMbiffU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mars 2014)

Vidéo pas marrante, mais qui interpelle !!!!!

[YOUTUBE]RBQ-IoHfimQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Arlequin (7 Mars 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Vidéo pas marrante, mais qui interpelle !!!!!



toutafé

mets une autre couleur de peau et c'en devient tellement ordinaire que ça passe inaperçu


----------



## Berthold (7 Mars 2014)

macinside a dit:


> Jurassic Park Cat Raptor :love:



Voilà exactement ce que doivent ressentir les souris ou les zoziaux.


----------



## patlek (8 Mars 2014)

Di caprio et l' Oscar


----------



## legritch (11 Mars 2014)

[YOUTUBE]tIIJME8-au8[/YOUTUBE]

Ping-pong

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h20 ----------

[VIMEO]88671403[/VIMEO]

First kiss


----------



## legritch (11 Mars 2014)

Bon désolé, le petit film sympa sur le premier baiser est en fait de la pub pour des fringues.  :rose:

Article en néerlandais


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2014)

Si la Lune ne faisait qu'un pixel


----------



## Arlequin (14 Mars 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Bon désolé, le petit film sympa sur le premier baiser est en fait de la pub pour des fringues.  :rose:
> 
> Article en néerlandais



article en français 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h56 ----------

La mécanique F1 ... pour les nuls 


[YOUTUBE]hFHmYFlbFn8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mars 2014)

[YOUTUBE]C7HL5wYqAbU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## flotow (16 Mars 2014)

En réponse aux violoncelles d'Arlequin :

[youtube]4S1I-vtzCUU[/youtube]


----------



## jonson (16 Mars 2014)

Après les violoncellistes qui se mettent à faire du nirvana. Voilà les accordéonistes qui font du classique. Non sans un certain talent tout de même.(J'ai écouté jusqu'à la fin)

ça me rappelle la musique du générique du dessin animé _Il était une fois l'homme_. D'ailleurs la fin est à la fois tragique et angoissante.

[YOUTUBE]b8BrjvOs-eA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Nouvoul (16 Mars 2014)

Moi ça me rappelle surtout Bach - 8


----------



## Vivid (17 Mars 2014)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Moi ça me rappelle surtout Bach - 8



Frimeur 


Et là il y a tout même la musique 
[VIMEO]87701971[/VIMEO]


----------



## legritch (17 Mars 2014)

[vimeo]82920243[/vimeo]
&#128561;&#128560;


----------



## jonson (18 Mars 2014)

@legritch: cette vidéo est magnifique. Elle fera un malheur demain au taf.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mars 2014)

[YOUTUBE]H0Ib9SwC7EI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (18 Mars 2014)

@legritch: bien bien 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h30 ----------

[YOUTUBE]ja1sjfnfjg0#t=1167[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mars 2014)

50 mn de magie sur Arte, bluffé


----------



## PHILBX (21 Mars 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> 50 mn de magie sur Arte, bluffé




marche po!

Erreur technique !

Error loading stream: Could not connect to server

qui disent...

Désolé Safari, Firefox non

Chromium Ok


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mars 2014)

Avec mon fils, nous avons mis mis au point un modèle de coque adaptable pour tous type de smartphone. 
en voici un prototype :

[YOUTUBE]4c1fv28Bns4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## flotow (25 Mars 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Avec mon fils, nous avons mis mis au point un modèle de coque adaptable pour tous type de smartphone. en voici un prototype :



Il fait si moche que ça à Nancy ?  ou alors c'est une blague 

[vimeo]89687037[/vimeo]​


----------



## PHILBX (28 Mars 2014)

[youtube]RR0BlQzbOUk#t=42[/youtube]


----------



## legritch (1 Avril 2014)

[YOUTUBE]GVQqyZYYx1A[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h19 ----------


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2014)

[vimeo]86632001[/vimeo]​

:d


----------



## legritch (3 Avril 2014)

Réunion avec l'expert


----------



## PHILBX (3 Avril 2014)

[vimeo]90732900[/vimeo]


----------



## Romuald (3 Avril 2014)

Gravity : Tout s'explique ! 

[YOUTUBE]Gw79smKZB9E[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## legritch (4 Avril 2014)

De Groodt : Steve Jobs


----------



## jonson (4 Avril 2014)

PHILBX a dit:


> [vimeo]90732900[/vimeo]



Tellement beau qu'on en pleurerait.


----------



## Mopiu (5 Avril 2014)

Bonjour 

Je me suis amusé à (re)monter le débat entre les deux candidates à la municipalité de Paris, avec IMovie, non sans mal  

Je vous laisse admirer le résultat: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFvERwrm5Ug&feature=youtu.be

Si vous avez des critiques, conseils,... je suis preneur ! C'est mon premier donc soyez indulgents :love:

Si ça vous a plu n'hésitez pas à mettre un petit pouce vert ça fait toujours plaisir :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2014)

[YOUTUBE]LiHe8Vt4fog[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Powerdom (14 Avril 2014)

[YOUTUBE]XYKwqj5QViQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fìx (16 Avril 2014)

[YOUTUBE]wKFZOIv5sS0[/YOUTUBE]​Nan mais sérieux ! :rateau:


----------



## legritch (16 Avril 2014)




----------



## Berthold (16 Avril 2014)

Bon, Gérard Gasiorowski a bien peint avec ses excréments mais bon Comment faire parler de soi, quoi

:sleep:


----------



## Arlequin (16 Avril 2014)

J'adore ces petits moments de pudeur le temps de recharger


----------



## jonson (16 Avril 2014)

:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:

Vade retro rediculus!


----------



## jonson (17 Avril 2014)

ARTE+7 | ARTE

Une vidéo sur la sécurité dans le cyber espace.


----------



## legritch (17 Avril 2014)

[YOUTUBE]KGZlkKdCazQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (19 Avril 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]XYKwqj5QViQ[/YOUTUBE]



Jesus rocks, Jesus rules !

Bonne fête de la Résurrection à tous

MÃ©ditation sur la rÃ©surrection du Christ 1/2 - YouTube


----------



## Vivid (21 Avril 2014)

[YOUTUBE]hLEEHWFn308[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## legritch (26 Avril 2014)

[vimeo]92179785[/vimeo]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h16 ----------

[YOUTUBE]nljKbT5RKGI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Avril 2014)

legritch a dit:


> [/COLOR][YOUTUBE]nljKbT5RKGI[/YOUTUBE]



L'image est parfaite dans le genre ici images animées    :rateau:


----------



## legritch (26 Avril 2014)

Si tu regardes bien, tu verras des avions passer


----------



## legritch (30 Avril 2014)

[YOUTUBE]iD4qsWnjsNU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (30 Avril 2014)

J'adore l'accent du mec.


----------



## jonson (2 Mai 2014)

[vimeo]82983914[/vimeo]​


----------



## Vivid (4 Mai 2014)

[DM]x19hd34[/DM]


----------



## Vivid (6 Mai 2014)

[YOUTUBE]6fDoTmjHa1I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## legritch (7 Mai 2014)

Bungee &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Mai 2014)

[YOUTUBE]HNMq8XS4LhE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (11 Mai 2014)

Déjà bue ! 



Toum'aï a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]HNMq8XS4LhE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lio70 (12 Mai 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHf96L5NmYY


----------



## legritch (15 Mai 2014)

[vimeo]94502406[/vimeo]


----------



## Vivid (15 Mai 2014)

Lio70 a dit:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHf96L5NmYY



Ils avait fait dans le même style avec un pigeon et je découvre que c'était pour la même marque. :love:


----------



## Powerdom (17 Mai 2014)

ici une webcam en direct de l'ISS.

prenez patience chez moi l'image à mis 5 minutes à s'afficher.


----------



## PHILBX (19 Mai 2014)

[youtube]30eN1dODBdw[/youtube]

[youtube]zge6HBKg164[/youtube]


----------



## PHILBX (20 Mai 2014)

Cest la plus belle simulation dun bout dunivers à ce jour : Illustris montre lévolution dun cube de 350 millions dannées-lumière sur la presque-totalité de son histoire.

Pour obtenir ce magnifique résultat, il aura fallu aux 8.192 curs du supercalculateur travailler non-stop durant trois mois afin de modéliser une parcelle dunivers. Pour relever semblable défi, un simple ordinateur domestique aurait besoin de 2.000 ans&#8201;! Lalgorithme Acepo a ainsi réclamé cinq années de développement (plus de 100.000 lignes de code) pour rendre cette simulation la plus réaliste possible.


http://www.futura-sciences.com/magazines/espace/infos/actu/d/univers-video-illustris-tres-realiste-simulation-bout-univers-53645/


[youtube]NjSFR40SY58#t=169[/youtube]


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mai 2014)

Pas toujours de tout repos la pêche en mer...

[YOUTUBE]rHIiYovaorc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## legritch (21 Mai 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Sw0epZu5KoQ[/YOUTUBE]

Votez pour moi! :mouais:


----------



## Vivid (27 Mai 2014)

[vimeo]52074634[/vimeo]


----------



## flotow (30 Mai 2014)

[youtube]zY2D0j454PI[/youtube]​


----------



## Powerdom (1 Juin 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3ZWYdi6YYuk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tatouille (2 Juin 2014)

Lio70 a dit:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHf96L5NmYY





[YOUTUBE]LlTs6b5O2sk[/YOUTUBE]

[DM]x164ib0_naufrage-social_fun[/DM]


----------



## legritch (2 Juin 2014)

[YOUTUBE]gjcyUjXwH_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (2 Juin 2014)

legritch a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]gjcyUjXwH_4[/YOUTUBE]




comment dire... je suis sans voix. 
legritch tu mérite tes futures vacances


----------



## jonson (3 Juin 2014)

C'est moi ou... le jet d'eau, au centre, déjà vraiment quelque chose de malsain.


----------



## legritch (6 Juin 2014)

[vimeo]95988841[/vimeo]


----------



## legritch (7 Juin 2014)

[YOUTUBE]nHMS71tsJDY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PHILBX (8 Juin 2014)

[youtube]NLHP9h8zYD0[/youtube]


----------



## rabisse (10 Juin 2014)

Retour sur les tempêtes hivernales en Bretagne, Ulla, Petra, Andrea... 3615 Défonces-moi tout.

Pluies diluviennes (le barrage de la Rance enregistrera des lâchers d'eau à 100 m3/s) Grandes marées (coeff.114) Hauteur de marnage géante (12m) Vents violents (pointe à 120km/h) 

Méchante gueule de bois.

[YOUTUBE]vK2W3u8v0HU[/YOUTUBE]​
En ce moment, dans le coin, c'est plutôt sympa.


----------



## Vivid (16 Juin 2014)

[YOUTUBE]CACAmH4r1fw#t=341[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PHILBX (17 Juin 2014)

Du velo 

[youtube]Sv3xVOs7_No[/youtube]



    SUITE    

.                      
http://epecuen.redbull.com







.


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2014)

first moon party, la pub pour tampon qu'elle est trop drôle    :love:

[YOUTUBE]NEcZmT0fiNM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## PHILBX (20 Juin 2014)

[vimeo]95182734[/vimeo]


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2014)

Revoir les dialogues de Star Wars mot à mot et dans l'ordre alphabétique, ça vous dit ?! 

[YOUTUBE]5GFW-eEWXlc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aCLR (23 Juin 2014)

Nous partîmes cinq cents trois mille



[youtube]Yh4fJekDhxw[/youtube]


----------



## rabisse (23 Juin 2014)

Au cas où...

*W Y S I W Y G​*
[YOUTUBE]8GTEMvvsJec[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## PHILBX (23 Juin 2014)

:love:

                 [youtube]o_XaJdDqQA0[/youtube]


----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2014)

rabisse a dit:


> Au cas où...



l'on aurait pas d'ouvrage monographique de Georges, ce court documentaire synthétise très bien son uvre.

:love:


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Juin 2014)

11 Paper Place.


----------



## PHILBX (24 Juin 2014)

:love:



http://www.koreus.com/video/torrent-canards-route.html




.


----------



## Berthold (25 Juin 2014)

zi aille uf ze taïgueur

[YOUTUBE]pcuVNCLXDa0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juin 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unAuvO3m864&sns=em


----------



## Vivid (26 Juin 2014)

[vimeo]97310663[/vimeo]


----------



## Vivid (27 Juin 2014)

[YOUTUBE]MtvWGPoTHEo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (28 Juin 2014)

Déjà bue pour ma part. C'est la mode en ce moment: jouez à se faire peur! Moi j'adore ça.
En ce moment il y a la vidéo du clown qui terrorise tout le monde... mort de rire!


----------



## PHILBX (28 Juin 2014)

[vimeo]97688148[/vimeo]


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Juillet 2014)

Dip N' Dance.


----------



## rabisse (4 Juillet 2014)

[YOUTUBE]d1WGqLoDki0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## rabisse (6 Juillet 2014)

[YOUTUBE]zuEegkBg3cQ#t[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## PHILBX (6 Juillet 2014)

Copier Coller

                         [youtube]JpOmuNyd3H8[/youtube]


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juillet 2014)

Belle perf'! 

[YOUTUBE]k6PxMRUgmbA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## legritch (8 Juillet 2014)




----------



## patlek (10 Juillet 2014)

La suite du post là

http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=12664650&postcount=7650


Donc, la route continue, le mene a Paris a l' affiche de l' Olympia






A quinze ans, c' est pas mal.

Et continue par le Montreux Jazz Festival 

[YOUTUBE]G2P45FrlSXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## flotow (14 Juillet 2014)

[youtube]IcRkU0sboZo[/youtube]


----------



## legritch (17 Juillet 2014)

Pour attraper les limaces, rien de tel que le piège à la bière, enfin, normalement 

[YOUTUBE]cf6FHv5x3sc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (22 Juillet 2014)

[vimeo]92383738[/vimeo]​


----------



## legritch (22 Juillet 2014)

[YOUTUBE]08gWeK-4MgI[/YOUTUBE]

Le charme de ces vieux gréements 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h54 ----------

Pickpocket


----------



## rabisse (22 Juillet 2014)

[vimeo]99027045[/vimeo]​


----------



## legritch (23 Juillet 2014)

[YOUTUBE]qHFr1_md3Ok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## legritch (25 Juillet 2014)

[YOUTUBE]S8b1zWOgOKA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jonson (25 Juillet 2014)

Mouais...  :mouais:

A quatre contre deux, il n'y a pas de quoi être fiers messieurs les assassins!


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Juillet 2014)

http://youtu.be/bgHU13nm9tE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bs0DF519zIg
 :afraid: :rateau: :rose:


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TOtk2FEPO8

j'arrive pas a mettre les balises Youtube


----------



## legritch (26 Juillet 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*9TOtk2FEPO8*
> 
> j'arrive pas a mettre les balises Youtube


[YOUTUBE]*9TOtk2FEPO8*[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]9TOtk2FEPO8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## legritch (30 Juillet 2014)

[YOUTUBE]-YCeIgt7hMs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Août 2014)

Jinxy Jenkins, Lucky Lou.


----------



## flotow (4 Août 2014)

[youtube]g3Rf5qDuq7M[/youtube]


----------



## legritch (7 Août 2014)

[YOUTUBE]w-0CS-T1HUQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PHILBX (10 Août 2014)

[youtube]YcwrRA2BIlw&list=PLsa-dEwv56FapkRE15u0XzeRhJedcrTkG[/youtube]


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcwrRA2BIlw&list=PLsa-dEwv56FapkRE15u0XzeRhJedcrTkG

Pas arrivé a l'intégrée, marche pô


----------



## legritch (15 Août 2014)




----------



## flotow (19 Août 2014)

[youtube]LtJAqSbzyKw[/youtube]


----------



## legritch (20 Août 2014)




----------



## Berthold (21 Août 2014)

legritch a dit:


> Le motard sur le toit.



C'est un extrait du prochain James Bond ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2014)

[youtube]XcdlnnDYGq8[/youtube]


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Août 2014)

BROKEN : Rock, Paper, Scissors.


----------



## Vivid (31 Août 2014)

je vous recommande à la 1minute 10 s, digne des dents de la mer, magnifique comme terrifiant...

[VIMEO]101165012[/VIMEO]


----------



## rabisse (3 Septembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]-MmWeZHsQzs#t[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Berthold (3 Septembre 2014)

:love: Certains passages me font penser à Pink Floyd ou Tangerine Dream


----------



## legritch (7 Septembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]YoB8t0B4jx4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## flotow (7 Septembre 2014)

la première araignée qui fait wouf


----------



## legritch (14 Septembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]_M3xDTlXpQI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PHILBX (16 Septembre 2014)

même pas peur


[youtube]LQVitx6UVUw[/youtube]


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Septembre 2014)

Appearance and Reality.


----------



## Romuald (21 Septembre 2014)

[VIMEO]76699556[/VIMEO]​
Et plus encore


----------



## PHILBX (23 Septembre 2014)

[vimeo]103425574[/vimeo]


----------



## jonson (24 Septembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]RC_0NzJ2mWA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2014)

[vimeo]106807552[/vimeo]


----------



## rabisse (25 Septembre 2014)

[vimeo]37848135[/vimeo]​


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2014)

[vimeo]94174729[/vimeo]​


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Octobre 2014)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x27d6ku_danny-macaskill-the-ridge_sport?start=10
(passez la pub ;-) )


----------



## PHILBX (7 Octobre 2014)

[youtube]qlLolGuqo9o&list=PLsa-dEwv56FZugrkS346xMx-dBT16uM8v[/youtube]


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlLolGuqo9o&list=PLsa-dEwv56FZugrkS346xMx-dBT16uM8v


----------



## WebOliver (11 Octobre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ITOMJX318nQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Octobre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]b8nWpePQkGI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2014)

hommage au 30 ans de la 205 GTI

[YOUTUBE]9zTheyLIvRc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PHILBX (15 Octobre 2014)

Desert Wiew


[YOUTUBE]4pVCToDTbT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]7NtSTbA9z30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PHILBX (28 Octobre 2014)

[vimeo]109672232[/vimeo]


----------



## Fìx (28 Octobre 2014)

[vimeo]108552265[/vimeo]


----------



## Berthold (7 Novembre 2014)

J'adore le sérieux de la petite  :

[YOUTUBE]haWcIEfkhmU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PHILBX (10 Novembre 2014)

[vimeo]104880499[/vimeo]


----------



## PHILBX (12 Novembre 2014)

[vimeo]108900133[/vimeo]


----------



## PHILBX (15 Novembre 2014)

Un peu de musique

[VIMEO]111593305[/VIMEO]


----------



## flotow (18 Novembre 2014)

[youtube]Ic-71aGcqmU[/youtube]


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## rabisse (19 Novembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]JBk5Ne5x1hQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Novembre 2014)

En fullscreen..  superbes images, bande son à tomber.. montage énorme.. séquence évasion, frissons.

......Pure.

[YOUTUBE]QllWNEGBKic[/YOUTUBE]

(il y en a eu d'autres depuis, mais celui-ci m'a marqué !  )


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]RFtr6EgM5J4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Novembre 2014)

La Détente.


----------



## flotow (24 Novembre 2014)

[youtube]OhE3vj4ffr4[/youtube]

[youtube]fKOK-DzrQQ8[/youtube]


----------



## legritch (25 Novembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]T4kJtEcALA4[/YOUTUBE]

&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## PHILBX (26 Novembre 2014)

[VIMEO]108799588[/VIMEO]



Les secrets de la caméra Phantom


----------



## PHILBX (27 Novembre 2014)

[vimeo]112061208[/vimeo]


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]_6FVkv_LS8g[/YOUTUBE]

(je saute partout mais c'est normal)


----------



## Powerdom (30 Novembre 2014)

l'expansion de l'humanité dans le cosmos


[VIMEO]108650530[/VIMEO]


----------



## rabisse (3 Décembre 2014)

[vimeo]20012585[/vimeo]​
*Alan Turing*


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]iFnNqEo0F_U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## patlek (13 Décembre 2014)

Machin-truc-choses (ou grobidules??)

[VIMEO]71927604[/VIMEO]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Décembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]IXieGSAdj4s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Décembre 2014)

Home Sweet Home.


----------



## rabisse (15 Décembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]0oH7tRN_0sc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## PHILBX (15 Décembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pqKb1OGpDjo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivid (16 Décembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]gI1Gywv-mvo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2014)

[YOUTUBE]PTkuIuh3exQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PHILBX (22 Décembre 2014)

[vimeo]114882950[/vimeo]


----------



## PHILBX (24 Décembre 2014)

[vimeo]114912627[/vimeo]

[vimeo]115248544[/vimeo]

[vimeo]114693404[/vimeo]


----------



## jonson (26 Décembre 2014)

Peu-être déjà bu. 
[YOUTUBE]_henIN18dz0#t=175[/YOUTUBE]

Bonnes fêtes de fin d'année à toutes et tous!!!​


----------



## patlek (27 Décembre 2014)

A c"t"époque là, on savait conduire!!

[YOUTUBE]CPka7Sc08sU[/YOUTUBE]

Vindiou!!!


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Décembre 2014)

Rabbit and Deer.


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Janvier 2015)

À défaut de trouver la musique intéressante, le clip est pas mal...

[YOUTUBE]qybUFnY7Y8w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## PHILBX (4 Janvier 2015)

[YOUTUBE]qerL893QDTY[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h48 ----------

.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUoparXSy24&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer&utm_content=buffer795c0&utm_medium=social&app=desktop

.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Janvier 2015)




----------



## Toum'aï (29 Janvier 2015)

Bon, d'accord, c'est moi qui a fait ça, mais un bisou c'est sympa, non...


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Janvier 2015)

Kaeloo - au Mac Daube

Une p'tite série bien sympathique.


----------



## Vivid (17 Février 2015)

Glop, glop


----------



## Vivid (3 Mars 2015)

un peu de chaleur avec ce temps de merd...?


----------



## rabisse (3 Mars 2015)

*PpppFFfffffrrrrrrrooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuu*​


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mars 2015)

3 minutes de rigolade


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Mars 2015)

Border.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mars 2015)




----------



## Toum'aï (5 Avril 2015)

http://www.koreus.com/video/poisson-avril-cours-maths.html


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2015)

vivement noel


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2015)

​
Ce n'est hélas que la bande annonce d'un projet (!)


----------



## Berthold (23 Avril 2015)

_Chase me_, un film d'animation en images imprimées 3D :






Le making-off :


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Mai 2015)

"En hommage à Theo Jansen et à ses sculptures vivantes, construites de tubes et de film plastique, de bouteilles vides et de cordelettes. Cette sculpture se nomme "Animaris umerus". La voile sur le dessus capte le vent et ondule, l'énergie ainsi captée est stockée sous forme de pression dans les bouteilles qui la restitue aux pattes et permet à l'ensemble de bouger."


----------



## momo-fr (8 Juin 2015)

Faut pas arrêter la bière…






 ​


----------



## momo-fr (12 Juin 2015)

*Métal Parodia*






  ​


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Juin 2015)

Un p’tite série historique bien sympa.  











Et une interview par ici pour en savoir un peu plus sur son auteur.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juillet 2015)




----------



## Mobyduck (6 Juillet 2015)

À Perte de Vue.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juillet 2015)




----------



## Mobyduck (21 Juillet 2015)

Palm Rot.


----------



## Romuald (24 Juillet 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Juillet 2015)




----------



## PHILBX (7 Août 2015)

[youtube]lDi9uFcD7XI[/youtube]


----------



## PHILBX (24 Août 2015)

Solar Dynamics Observatory


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Août 2015)

#wingsuit #rodéo #wonderwoman #applewatch


----------



## Mboum (26 Août 2015)




----------



## Toum'aï (27 Août 2015)




----------



## Mobyduck (22 Septembre 2015)

Tombes & manèges.


----------



## PHILBX (6 Octobre 2015)

Dans un autre genre 8' 11"


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Octobre 2015)

3 mn pour vous éviter de voir le film en entier, le reste c'est du caca 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=702957009849033
			






Faut peut-être un compte FB pour le voir ​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2015)




----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Octobre 2015)

EEEeet ouais... elles sont là..


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Novembre 2015)

Filthy but Fine.


----------



## PHILBX (12 Novembre 2015)

http://www.komonews.com/news/nation...swallows-12-cars-343170902.html?tab=video&c=y


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Novembre 2015)

auto censure.. c'est pas sympa comme image animée..


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Décembre 2015)

Lost Property.


----------



## sylko (8 Décembre 2015)

Désolé, je ne fais que passer. J'effectuais un test


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Décembre 2015)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Un p’tite série historique bien sympa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La suite.  






Et un petit lien pour soutenir la cause.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Décembre 2015)




----------



## Toum'aï (13 Janvier 2016)

Sortir son bateau de l'eau à 15 nœuds (27,7 km/h).


----------



## patlek (27 Janvier 2016)

C' est beau...


----------



## Romuald (15 Février 2016)

​


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Février 2016)

Grandma’s Hero.


----------



## Lio70 (12 Mars 2016)

A propos de sortie de bateau: paquebot France, 1962.

http://www.ina.fr/video/AFE07000082/voyage-du-paquebot-france-video.html


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Avril 2016)




----------



## Romuald (21 Avril 2016)

La notion de 'plan culte' est quand même ici très américaine - et très large, surtout vers la fin...​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mai 2016)




----------



## jonson (8 Juin 2016)




----------



## PHILBX (5 Juillet 2016)




----------



## Mobyduck (17 Juillet 2016)

Mobyduck a dit:


> La suite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Juillet 2016)




----------



## Mobyduck (31 Juillet 2016)




----------



## Mobyduck (21 Août 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2016)




----------



## Mobyduck (23 Septembre 2016)

Planet Unknown.


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Septembre 2016)

The Seven Red Hoods - Taupes.


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Septembre 2016)

Rose Bleue.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Septembre 2016)

The Old New World.


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Octobre 2016)

Pêche-en-l’Air #1

Pêche-en-l’Air #2

Pêche-en-l’Air #3


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Octobre 2016)

Les Liens De Sang.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Octobre 2016)

Borrowed Time.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Novembre 2016)

X-STORY.


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Novembre 2016)

Chez moi.


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Décembre 2016)

Crystal Birth.


----------



## Romuald (23 Décembre 2016)

Tiens, un  nouveau bug des MBP2016 : Tu postes un truc dans 'images animées' et l'image se fixe !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens, un  nouveau bug des MBP2016 : Tu postes un truc dans 'images animées' et l'image se fixe !


Problème réglé


----------



## PHILBX (24 Décembre 2016)

http://www.elefantstudios.ch/portfolio/elefant-studios-merry-christmas-2011/


----------



## PHILBX (24 Décembre 2016)




----------



## PHILBX (24 Décembre 2016)




----------



## aCLR (25 Décembre 2016)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Février 2017)

Y en a sûrement qui connaissent, pour les autres je vous le conseille...


----------



## PHILBX (12 Février 2017)




----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Février 2017)

De la tristesse ? 
Un coup de blues ? 

La solution : La La Land (film) — Wikipédia





​À voir dans une salle moderne, bien équipée pour le son.


----------



## Romuald (17 Février 2017)

De la tristesse ? 
Un coup de blues ? 
Singin' in the rain ! Inégalable, inégalé.





Non mais sans blague.


----------



## usurp (20 Février 2017)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Y en a sûrement qui connaissent, pour les autres je vous le conseille... ​



Excellent !  Je me souviens l'avoir vu dans mon ciné de quartier. Je n'avais pas les 16 ans requis mais on avait réussi à rentrer avec les potes. Quelle franche rigolade !
Merci d'avoir mis ce lien, je me le rematerai bien, parce que j'ai du passer à coté de plein de choses à l'époque.

-usurp-


----------



## Powerdom (20 Février 2017)

en parlant de rigolade


----------



## PHILBX (21 Février 2017)




----------



## PHILBX (2 Mars 2017)




----------



## Mobyduck (4 Mars 2017)

Scavengers.


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Mars 2017)

Un peu de pub pour Data Gueule. :¬°


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2017)

Ok. Mais on contribue où ? Tu n'as pas mis de lien.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Mars 2017)

Ici.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Avril 2017)

Un peu de prestidigitation…


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Avril 2017)

Morceaux d’histoire.  

-> Explication


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Mai 2017)

The Old Man and the Bird.


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Juin 2017)

Lunar.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juin 2017)




----------



## Mobyduck (3 Juillet 2017)

Changeover.


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Juillet 2017)

The Story of An Idea.


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Juillet 2017)

A Single Life.


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Août 2017)

In a Heartbeat.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Octobre 2017)

Fox And The Whale.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Octobre 2017)




----------



## Mobyduck (31 Octobre 2017)

T - the movie.


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Novembre 2017)




----------



## Mobyduck (25 Novembre 2017)

The Legend of the Crabe Phare.


----------



## subsole (29 Novembre 2017)

1,58m X 1,25m


----------



## Romuald (20 Janvier 2018)

​


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Janvier 2018)

Short but sweet. 

C’est un peu « cru ».


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Février 2018)

Un peu long mais très marrant...


----------



## Romuald (3 Février 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un peu long mais très marrant...


A condition d'être rosbif language fluent.


----------



## flotow (4 Février 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un peu long mais très marrant...​



Dit celui qui disait ne pas savoir lire englisch dans un autre fil !!!


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Février 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> A condition d'être rosbif language fluent.



Chez moi on dit Glaouche 



flotow a dit:


> Dit celui qui disait ne pas savoir lire englisch dans un autre fil !!!



J'ai l'oreille plus affutée que la lecture, que veux-tu... 

PS : 





flotow a dit:


> englisch



sch, une réminiscence teutonique ?


----------



## flotow (4 Février 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> sch, une réminiscence teutonique ?



T'as vu l'heure ??


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Février 2018)

Lilou.


----------



## PHILBX (5 Mars 2018)




----------



## Mobyduck (7 Mars 2018)

Le petit blond avec un mouton blanc.


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Mars 2018)

Pour une poignée de girolles.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Avril 2018)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Avril 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


>



Si c'est ta belle-mère qui est en rouge, bon courage à toi !


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Avril 2018)

Valley of White Birds.


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Mai 2018)




----------



## Mobyduck (5 Mai 2018)

Shock Therapy.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Mai 2018)

Astuce pour le travail


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Juin 2018)

Higher Sky.


----------



## zappybbc (5 Juillet 2018)

Ce n'est pas vraiment ma création, mais cette pub de 1997 fait toujours le même effet.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Juillet 2018)




----------



## flotow (21 Juillet 2018)




----------



## Mobyduck (5 Août 2018)

Afternoon Class.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Août 2018)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Août 2018)

On peut tout faire avec des lego


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Septembre 2018)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Septembre 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Septembre 2018)




----------



## Mobyduck (9 Septembre 2018)

Enough.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Septembre 2018)

La Terre


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Septembre 2018)




----------



## Mobyduck (22 Septembre 2018)

One Small Step.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Octobre 2018)

Jackie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Novembre 2018)

Star Destroyer


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Novembre 2018)

Sanglier = danger


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Novembre 2018)

Wall-E


----------



## patlek (20 Novembre 2018)

https://www.arte.tv/fr/videos/066352-000-A/make-it-soul/


----------



## PHILBX (28 Novembre 2018)

ça faisait longtemps
elle est un peu longue 9'

Lemonade Machine

et pis une courte !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzWypqd2zK4


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Décembre 2018)

Bilby (DreamWorks)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Décembre 2018)

Shrine


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Août 2019)

The Stained Club.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Septembre 2019)

Maestro


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Septembre 2019)




----------



## Romuald (23 Novembre 2019)

Le Mans 55


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Janvier 2020)

Afterwork. 

Bonne année tout le monde.


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Janvier 2020)

Mémorable.


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Janvier 2020)

The Bolt Connection.


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Janvier 2020)

Une espèce à part.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Janvier 2020)

Pangu.


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Février 2020)

Sans Gravité.


----------



## patlek (13 Février 2020)

Chéri?? j' ai entendu cogner à la porte...









						Un drone dans la tempête Ciara à Saint-Malo! | De belles images ce matin pour terminer cette tempête Ciara. Enjoy! Suivez-nous—> Easy Ride Instagram: @easyridevideos Utilisation:... | By Easy Ride | Facebook
					

4,6 M views, 13 K likes, 2,9 K loves, 5 K comments, 62 K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Easy Ride: De belles images ce matin pour terminer cette tempête Ciara. Enjoy! Suivez-nous—> Easy Ride...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Février 2020)




----------



## Mobyduck (1 Mars 2020)

The Orchestra.


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Mars 2020)

New-York en 1911.
Je sais pas si le bon endroit pour poster, sinon à déplacer.
J'ai trouvé cette vidéo sympa


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Mars 2020)

__





						- YouTube
					

Profitez des vidéos et de la musique que vous aimez, mettez en ligne des contenus originaux, et partagez-les avec vos amis, vos proches et le monde entier.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## patlek (14 Avril 2020)

Halalalalala!!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Avril 2020)

Sympa le renard


----------



## patlek (14 Avril 2020)

Et il a le sens du cadrage!!


----------



## Romuald (20 Avril 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (20 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> ​



La doublure de James dans Bons baisers de Russie


----------



## Romuald (21 Avril 2020)

Les danseurs de l'Opéra de Paris confinés


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Mai 2020)

Travail de maternelle






Ne ratez pas le générique de fin !​


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Mai 2020)

Second To None.


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Août 2020)

Tales from the Multiverse.


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Octobre 2020)

Le retour des vagues.


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Octobre 2020)

Avarya.


----------



## Romuald (17 Octobre 2020)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Avarya.


Magnifique ! (et j'avais deviné la fin )


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Octobre 2020)

La Bestia.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Novembre 2020)

De Gaule à la plage. 

Dispo' sur le site d'ARTE jusqu'en Décembre 2025.


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Novembre 2020)

J'ai lu la BD de Ferri, super !


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Novembre 2020)

Her Boat.

Too Late.


----------



## Romuald (8 Novembre 2020)

Rions du coronavirus, mais avec classe et en finnois sous-titré anglais sur une musique de Mozart. N'étant pas sur que les aficionados du fil éponyme soient fans de classique et d'opéra, et ceci étant une vidéo d'1h40, elle a sa place ici.

 Covid fan tutte


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Novembre 2020)

Dernier Round.


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Décembre 2020)




----------



## patlek (28 Décembre 2020)

Quand çà veut pas...






çà veut pas !!


----------



## Romuald (9 Janvier 2021)




----------



## patlek (24 Janvier 2021)

Pas froid aux yeux!!

Moi, j' aurais mis un harnais, des cordes, un casque, des cordes, un harnais, des cordes....


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Janvier 2021)

Mettez du son !...​


----------



## Romuald (28 Janvier 2021)




----------



## patlek (30 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Mobyduck (6 Février 2021)

The Voice Over.


----------



## Gwen (16 Février 2021)

Une publicité, légèrement exagérée pour l'Oregon dans le style du Studio Ghibli. C'est superbe, reposant et un très bel hommage.


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Février 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Une publicité, légèrement exagérée pour l'Oregon


Mon frère y habite, c'est vrai que c'est trrrèèèès légèrement exagéré. L'Oregon presque aussi grand que la France aux paysages aussi divers. À part la Nouvelle Zélande, je vois pas...


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Février 2021)

52 minutes d'aventure


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Mars 2021)

Oeil pour Oeil.


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Mai 2021)

Concrete.


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Juillet 2021)

Bird Karma.


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2021)

Elle est de qui la musique ?​


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Septembre 2021)




----------



## Romuald (15 Septembre 2021)

Déjà vu, et en train de revoir


----------



## Powerdom (16 Septembre 2021)

j'ai été voir son spectacle intitulé exoconférence. C'est un fouti foutra ou il mélange tout. sonde pionner, extraterrestres, science a deux balles, il démonte en 15 secondes se moquant, du cas des époux Betty et Barney Hill, c'était d'une pauvreté affligeante. Ceux qui venaient voir Astier et Kamelott étaient ravis, ceux qui pensaient que ça parlait de science très déçus...


----------



## Romuald (16 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> j'ai été voir son spectacle intitulé exoconférence


Moi j'ai aimé, il ne faut pas oublier qu'Astier est un clown - dans le bon sens du terme : un amuseur. On peut affirmer ses convictions avec humour, la sienne étant qu'il y a des chances que les extraterrestres existent, mais aucune qu'ils nous rendent ou nous aient rendu visite. Et son démontage de la plaque des pioneer est censé, même si on peut ne pas être d'accord avec.


----------



## Gwen (16 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> j'ai été voir son spectacle intitulé exoconférence. C'est un fouti foutra ou il mélange tout. sonde pionner, extraterrestres, science a deux balles, il démonte en 15 secondes se moquant, du cas des époux Betty et Barney Hill, c'était d'une pauvreté affligeante. Ceux qui venaient voir Astier et Kamelott étaient ravis, ceux qui pensaient que ça parlait de science très déçus...


Ceux venant voir le Astier de Kamelott comme moi peuvent également être déçu.   J’ai trouvé ça trés faible et surtout, affligent par moment. Pourquoi se rabaisser à critiquer le physique de chercheurs comme dans l’exemple ci dessus. j’ai eu quelque rictus, mais sans plus.


----------



## Romuald (16 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Ceux venant voir le Astier de Kamelott comme moi peuvent également être déçu.   J’ai trouvé ça trés faible et surtout, affligent par moment. Pourquoi se rabaisser à critiquer le physique de chercheurs comme dans l’exemple ci dessus. j’ai eu quelque rictus, mais sans plus.


La je suis d'accord, ces 15 minutes sur la quantique sont loin d'être ce qu'il a fait de mieux.


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Mobyduck (7 Novembre 2021)

The Soloists.


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Novembre 2021)

Recherche scientifique...


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Décembre 2021)

Toutes les marmottes de France 3





​


----------



## Romuald (8 Décembre 2021)

Il y a deux ou trois films que je n'ai pas repérés.


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Décembre 2021)

Je crois les avoir tous...

Autant en emporte le vent
E.T.
Flash danse
Harry Potter
Le bon, la brute et le truand
Le grand bleu
Le mépris
Le père Noël est une ordure
Rabbi Jacob
Les bronzés font du ski
Les visiteurs
Basic instinct
Pirate des caraïbes
Pulp fiction
Rocky
Sept ans de réflexion
Titanic
Top gun
Un homme et une femme
West side story


Si quelqu'un a le "Au revoir" de Giscard, qu'il le poste ici, je ne l'ai pas trouvé...


----------



## peyret (8 Décembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je crois les avoir tous...
> 
> Autant en emporte le vent
> E.T.
> ...


----------



## subsole (8 Décembre 2021)

Voilà  ==> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0obJfkU9xB4


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Décembre 2021)

Vous y êtes pas peyret et subsole, je voulais dire le Au revoir par une marmotte, il parait que ça existe...


----------



## Powerdom (8 Décembre 2021)

Je ne connaissais pas ces marmottes. Comment vous leur associez un film ?


----------



## peyret (8 Décembre 2021)

https://fr.news.yahoo.com/video/mar...wYIYeiWohMhFAcZ0tmgGHzJBeRn4JKOTgaCrpPcx_OH6x


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Décembre 2021)

Les marmottes disent Au revoir (merci peyret).
Le lien ne passe pas dans la balise...


----------



## Romuald (8 Décembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Comment vous leur associez un film ?


Dans la deuxième moitié elles parodient des moments cultes de films cultes
Il me manquait flashdance et basic instinct, j'ai une excuse je ne les ai pas vus. Et j'avais un doute sur le mépris.

On devrait pouvoir faire le même quiz avec les groupes, visiblement il y a les Beatles.


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Décembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> On devrait pouvoir faire le même quiz avec les groupes, visiblement il y a les Beatles.


C'est possible... Mais moins facile... En sport, la séquence du foot est générique !


----------



## Gwen (8 Décembre 2021)

Je pense que les musiciens sont plus génériques en effet, ce sont des courants musicaux et non des groupes particuliers même si on reconnaît évidement les Beatles ou Bob Marley qui sont a eux même une sorte de courant musical d'une époque. Tout comme la marmotte qui fait le Gangnman style au lieu du Haka dans la partie sportive.

En tout cas, merci pour ce partage, je ne connaissais pas ces marmottes, ne regardant pas la télé.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Février 2022)

À écouter plusieurs fois à cause de l'accent...

https://www.facebook.com/plugins/po...ts/10158892110198090&show_text=true&width=500​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Février 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Toutes les marmottes de France 3​


 ... Extraordinaires ces marmottes ! J'adore !


----------



## Gwen (4 Février 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> À écouter plusieurs fois à cause de l'accent...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/plugins/po...ts/10158892110198090&show_text=true&width=500​


Une fois suffit, c'est super clair. Dommage que l'on ne puisse pas le télécharger.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Mars 2022)

Farewell.


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mars 2022)

Il est déchainé Will


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Il est déchainé Will
> ​


Sans interêt, et  même pas drôle.
Bref, nul.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Bref, nul...


...lissime


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mars 2022)

Bon pas de soucis je n'ai plus l'intention de m'assoir à la terrasse.


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mars 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Bon pas de soucis je n'ai plus l'intention de m'assoir à la terrasse.




Louper une blague, ça m'est arrivé une multitude de fois, et je suis toujours là. 

Reviens vite t'asseoir à la Terrasse !!!... 
Et à la Salle de Jeux et où tu voudras !!!...


----------



## touba (29 Mars 2022)

Moi j'en ai jamais réussi une et je suis toujours là aussi !
Allez j'en tente une dernière:
_Un gars rentre dans un bar et il a une dent cassée
Le barman lui demande : c'est quoi la marque de ton dentifrice ?_
Voilà...


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> Moi j'en ai jamais réussi une et je suis toujours là aussi !
> Allez j'en tente une dernière:
> _Un gars rentre dans un bar et il a une dent cassée
> Le barman lui demande : c'est quoi la marque de ton dentifrice ?_
> Voilà...




touba, tu as réussi ta première blague, bravo !


----------



## touba (30 Mars 2022)




----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


>




La dame essaie d'inventer une nouvelle dance...
Il lui reste juste à trouver le rythme...


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Avril 2022)

Cosmos 99, quand c'est sorti en France, chez moi la télé était encore en N&B...


----------

